# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kuljettajien toiminta

## 339-DF

Palautetta ei tahdo jaksaa antaa, mutta nyt meni hermo ja tämä viesti lähti HSL:lle. Tuosta kauas jalkakäytävästä jättämisestä olen ennenkin marissut täällä foorumilla ja viikon sisällä 58:n kuski on tehnyt tuon kahdesti tuossa kohtaa. Kohdat 2 ja 3 ovat tietysti ihan arkipäivää, mutta ei silti pitäisi olla ja tässä yhteydessä tekee nyt mieli narista niistäkin, kun menee "samaan hintaan".

---

Matkustin bussilla 58 Munkkiniemen aukion pysäkiltä 1400 Pasilan asemalle. Bussi saapui ajallaan Munkkiniemen aukion pysäkille n. klo 17.40.

1) Kuljettaja jätti bussin noin 1,5 metrin päähän jalkakäytävän reunasta. Näin on käynyt samalla pysäkillä ja samalla linjalla ennenkin, muttei toki joka kerta. Pysäkillä ei rakenteellisesti mikään pakota tällaiseen ratkaisuun, sillä suuri osa kuljettajista ajaa jalkakäytävän reunaan.

2) Lähtiessään pysäkiltä 1380 Tukholmankatu kuljettaja ajoi huolimattomasti siten, että oikea etupyörä nousi jalkakäytävän reunakiven päälle ja koko auto horjahti.

3) Saapuessaan pysäkille 2076 Reijolankatu kuljettaja jarrutti niin äkillisesti, että istuessani meinasin lyödä pääni edessä olevan penkin selkänojaan.

4) Pasilan aseman pysäkille 2100 saavuttiin noin 4 min etuajassa. Edellä oli linjan 22 bussi ja sen edessä henkilöautoja. Sen vuoksi bussi jäi kohtuullisen kauas pysäkkiä osoittavasta merkistä. Kun pysäkillä odottanut naismatkustaja juoksi kohti kaukana pysäkkimerkin takana olevan bussin avointa etuovea, sulki kuljettaja oven käytännössä suoraan matkustajan nenän edestä. Tässä vaiheessa jonon ensimmäisenä olleet henkilöautot olivat liikennevalojen vaihduttua vihreiksi poistuneet ja linjan 22 auto lähti liikkeelle. Kun valot kuitenkin uudelleen vaihtuivat punaisiksi, jäi linjan 22 auto valoihin seisomaan ja perässä ollut linjan 58 auto jäi sen taakse, pysähtyen nyt juuri pysäkkimerkin ja -katoksen kohdalle. Vaikka bussi seisoi tässä kohtaa, ei kuljettaja enää avannut ovia.

Pyydän vastausta teiltä kohtien 1 ja 4 osalta ja haluan tietää, mihin toimenpiteisiin HSL liikenteen tilaajana on ryhtynyt, jotta kohdissa 1 ja 4 kuvattu toiminta ei toistu.

----------


## zige94

> Palautetta ei tahdo jaksaa antaa, mutta nyt meni hermo ja tämä viesti lähti HSL:lle.


Sulle käy tuuri jos saat tuohon HSL:ltä vastausta. Veikkaan että tulee vain copy&paste tyylinen Pohjolan Liikenteeltä. Itse olen myös pyytänyt oikein HSL:ltä vastausta, mutta aina on tullut liikennöitsijältä..

----------


## vristo

> Pyydän vastausta teiltä kohtien 1 ja 4 osalta ja haluan tietää, mihin toimenpiteisiin HSL liikenteen tilaajana on ryhtynyt, jotta kohdissa 1 ja 4 kuvattu toiminta ei toistu.


"Pahoittelemme kovin tapahtunutta ja ryhdymme välittömästi toteuttamaan suunnitelmia ja toimenpiteitä bussilinjan 58 muuttamiseksi raitiolinjaksi."

Tosiasiassa, mitäpä se tilaaja voi tehdä muutakuin pahoitella asiaa, laittaa selvityspyynnön liikennöitsijälle ja kovistella hieman. Mitä muuta toivoisit? Ko. kuljettajalle rangaistus tai "kenkää"?

Hyväksy nyt se, ettei bussiliikenne ole raideliikennettä. 

Kuljettajana tietysti pahoittelen kollegani toimintaa ja varsinkin Pasilan asemalla, ruuhka-aikaan, pitää olla todella valppaana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:49 ----------




> Itse olen myös pyytänyt oikein HSL:ltä vastausta, mutta aina on tullut liikennöitsijältä..


Miten tilaaja-HSL voisi selvittää tapahtunutta muutakuin kysymällä asiaa liikennöitsijältä? Ja koska se on HSL-bussiliikennettä, liikennöitsijältä saatu vastine tapahtuneeseen, on HSL-liikenteen vastaus.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyväksy nyt se, ettei bussiliikenne ole raideliikennettä.


Minusta tuossa reklamaatiossa on vähän sellaista, joka poistuisi sillä, että sama kuljettaja ajaisi ratikkaa. Kyse on kuljettajan tavasta tehdä työtään, eikä se ole kiinni ajettavasta vehkeestä.

Välillisesti tietenkin voi sanoa, että ratikka parantaisi tilanteen. Jos 12 hengen kurssille pyrkii yli 400 ratikkakuskiksi haluavaa, 339-DF:n kuvaamalla asenteella ja työhalulla varustettuja ei tarvi ottaa kurssille ja töihin. On sitten toisen keskustelun paikka, miksi tilanne on näin. Johtuuko asiantila siitä, että ratikka on ratikka eikä bussi vai jostain muusta? Onko tässäkin raidekerroin: paitsi että ratikalla matkustetaan mieluummin kuin bussilla, ratikalla myös ajetaan mieluummin kuin bussilla? Vai onko HKL-raitioliikenne ylivoimainen työnantaja ja bussifirmat kehnoja niin, ettei haluta firmoihin töihin, vaikka itse työ olisi muuten kelvollista?

Oma kokemukseni on, että bussikuljettajissa on paljon vaihtelua, mutta en muista näin pahan päivän kokenutta bussinkuljettajaa itse tavanneeni. Ja keskimäärin minusta juurikin 58:n palvelu on ollut parhaasta päästä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Hieman pohdintaa bussien toiminnasta Pasilan aseman pysäkillä, joka voi olla varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan aika haastava:

Kun tulen jo täynnä busseja olevalle pysäkille, jään suosiolla odottamaan pysäkkialuetta edeltävän suojatien taakse. Luen ja ennakoin risteyksen liikennevalojen vaihetta ja näen, koska pysäkkialue on tyhjentymässä seuraavan vihreän valon aikana. Sitten ajan pysäkille aivan siihen palvelualueen etureunaan saakka, mutta kuitenkin niin, etten vaikeuta oikealle kääntyviä. Sitten jos en voi jäädä ko. suojatien taakse odottamaan ja joudun ajamaan siihen pysäkkialuetta edeltävään kaarteeseen, mutta kuitenkin jään selvästi kauas itse alueesta, pyydän ystävällisesti matkustajia odottamaan pienen hetken, että päästään pysäkille. En pidä siitä, että ovet pitäisi avata siellä kaukana, sillä se aiheuttaa juoksureaktion pysäkkikatoksen alla odottelevissa asiakkaissa. Toisaalta, jos siinä seistessäni etuoveeni tullaan koputtamaan näytän heille ystävällisesti käsimerkillä, että menevät pysäkkikatoksen luo, ajan sinne kyllä tuota pikaa. Teen heidät varmoiksi ja luottavaisiksi siihen, etten jätä heitä kyydistä. Jos joudun avaamaan ovet jo aikaisemmin, eli vastoin edellisestä toimintaperiaatettani, varaudun kyllä siihen, että pysähdyn uudelleen. Toisin sanoen varmistan sen, ettei kukaan sillä hetkellä pysäkkialueella kuljettamaani bussilinjaan pyrkivä jää kyydistä. Toki rajallisissa määrin ja ovet suljetaan ja lähtöpäätös tehdään myös varsin ripeästi; yleensä pyrin ajoittamaan sen läheisen risteyksen lähestyvään vihreän valon vaiheeseen, jolloin pääsen jatkamaan matkaa varsin kivuttomasti. Mutta, en minäkään avaa enää ovia, jos joudun jäämään noihin liikennevaloihin ja olen jo selvästi ohi pysäkkialueen. Siinä jos avaisi, niin juoksijoita kyllä riittäisi. Toiminnan ko. pysäkillä pitää olla "huomaavaista ja kohteliasta, mutta päättäväistä", jotta varsinkin 58/58B ja 59 kaltaiset runkolinjamaiset bussilinjat pidetään ruuhka-aikaankin mukana suunnitellussa vuorovälissä ja tuotantotavoitteessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hyväksy nyt se, ettei bussiliikenne ole raideliikennettä.


Mitä sä ajat Vristo takaa tällä? En ymmärrä ollenkaan. Et kai sitä, että on ihan jees jättää bussi puolentoista metrin päähän jalkakäytävän reunasta niin, että matkustajien pitää kävellä ajoradalla useampi askel ennen bussiin kipuamista? Et kai sitä, että on ihan jees jättää matkustajat kyydistä pysäkin ulkopuolella (no se on mun mielestä tuossa tapauksessa ihan ok sinänsä) ja sitten ajaa siihen pysäkin kohdalle ja pitää ovet kiinni? Olen hämmentynyt. Minusta tuossa meni pieleen monta sellaista asiaa joiden ei olisi pitänyt mennä. 

Ensinnäkin pysäkille pysähdytään jalkakäytävän viereen. Ehkä jossain on niin huonosti suunniteltuja pysäkkejä, ettei se onnistu, mutta MPT 1400 ei ole sellainen kun kunnollinen pysähtyminen kerran onnistuu suurimmalta osalta. Tuo oli muuten viikon sisällä jo toinen kerta tuossa kohtaa.

Ja toiseksi, sellainen matkustajien pompottaminen, että ensin juoksutetaan kauas pysäkistä, sitten suljetaan ovet nenän edestä ja sitten punaisten valojen vuoksi seistään _pysäkillä_, ei ole millään tavalla hyväksyttävää. Ihan sama, puhutaanko vihreästä rautapyöräisestä vai sinisestä kumipyöräisestä. Tiedän, että HKL saa palautetta siitä, että vaunu seisoo mutta ei ota kyytiin. Se palaute tulee kuitenkin yleensä tilanteessa jossa vaunu ei enää ole pysäkillä vaan liikennevaloissa. Nyt oli just päinvastoin.

Sehän on ihan arkipäivää, että dösäkuskit ajaa kanttareiden päältä ja kaasuttelee ja jarruttelee kuin räikköset. Ei sellaisesta jaksa palautetta antaa (vaikka pitäisi) ja nyt nuo ovat vaan kaupanpäällisinä tuossa. Mä olen oppinut hyväksymään nämä kanttareiden päältä ajamiset ja räikköstelyt osana helsinkiläistä bussiliikennettä ja osaltani hyväksyn ne siinä vaiheessa kun teen sen valinnan, että astun bussiin. Mutta sitä en hyväksy, että se bussi jätetään ties minne  keskelle katua tai pysäkin ulkopuolelle niin, ettei sitten kuitenkaan enää oteta pysäkiltä kyytiin.




> Miten tilaaja-HSL voisi selvittää tapahtunutta muutakuin kysymällä asiaa liikennöitsijältä? Ja koska se on HSL-bussiliikennettä, liikennöitsijältä saatu vastine tapahtuneeseen, on HSL-liikenteen vastaus.


Mä olen sillä tavalla naiivi, että kuvittelen, että jos riittävän moni alkaa antaa HSL:lle (joka tilaajana on vastuussa bussiliikenteestä ja jonka kanssa minulla matkustajana on sopimus, ei minkään yksittäisen bussifirman kanssa, jonka nimeä en välttämättä edes tiedä ja josta minun ei tarvitsekaan tietää mitään) samantyyppistä palautetta, niin HSL vaalii mainettaan ja liikenteensä imagoa iskemällä nyrkin pöytään ja käskemällä sopimusliikennöitsijöitään toimimaan kunnolla.

Niin että mitä mä odotan HSL:ltä? Sitä, että ne olisivat PL:ään yhteydessä, yksilöisivät tapahtuneen ja kehottaisivat huomauttamaan kuljettajalle, että tämä on toiminut väärin. Tietääpähän ainakin, ettei voi toimia ihan miten tykkää.




> Mutta, en minäkään avaa enää ovia, jos joudun jäämään noihin liikennevaloihin ja olen jo selvästi ohi pysäkkialueen.


Juuri tässä on se villakoiran ydin. Tämä kuljettaja kun jäi valojen vaihtumisen jälkeen edelleen sen 22-bussin taakse. 22 ei ollut enää pysäkillä. Mutta koska 58 oli sen takana, niin 58 oli juurikin pysäkin kohdalla, vaikka kuskin näkemys kai oli toinen. Mun mielestä olisi ollut lähes OK sulkea ne ovet tuon matkustajan nenän edestä ja siirtää auto pysäkille ihan sujuvuuden nimissä, mutta kyllä siinä pysäkillä sitten olisi pitänyt avata ovet uudelleen, kun kerran suoraan pysäkkikatoksen luona seistiin ja tuossa on vielä pitkä valokierto.

----------


## vristo

Hyvä nimimerkki "339-DF"! 

En tietenkään pidä kollegani toimintaa oikeanlaisena. Mutta en voi vastata hänen puolestaankaan. Itse en toimi noin, lue omaa viestiäsi edeltävä viestini, niin ymmärrät hieman omaa ajatustani työssä ollessani. 

Minua vaan hieman ärsyttää se, että sinä pyrit tuon tuostakin viestissäsi vähättelemään muita joukkoliikennemuotoja kuin raitioliikennettä. Tätä pyydän heti anteeksi, jos olen väärässä. Mutta, olen kiinnittänyt huomiota tähän useasti ja esimerkiksi muistan tämän viestiketjun aloitusviestisi kaltaisen viestin lähimenneisyydestä. Siinä kritisointisi kohdat olivat myöskin tuo Munkkiniemen aukion pysäkki sekä Tukholmankadun pysäkki. Silloinkin minä yritin selvittää asiaa ja pahoitella saamaasi huonoa palvelua.

Minua vaan harmittaa, että ne kerrat kun sinä, hyvä "339-DF", matkustat HSL-bussiliikenteellä, saat niistä vain huonoja kokemuksia; kritisoitavaa ja valituksen aiheita. Kunpa edes kerran sinullekin osuisi miellyttävä bussimatkakokemus.

Toisaalta minua harmittaa myös se, että vaikka kuinka yrittää itse toimia oikein ja liikenteen laatua parantavasti sekä luoda mielikuvaa "HSL-brändistä", kaikki ponnistelut tuntuvat valuvan hukkaan kun lukee palautetta tämän kaltaisesta toiminnasta. On kuin tuulimyllyjä vastaan taistelisi. Tässä on myös yksi syy, miksi en enää halua kouluttajaksi tai esimieheksi. Turhauttavaa, kun tulosta parempaan suuntaan ei näy.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minua vaan hieman ärsyttää se, että sinä pyrit tuon tuostakin viestissäsi vähättelemään muita joukkoliikennemuotoja kuin raitioliikennettä. Tätä pyydän heti anteeksi, jos olen väärässä.


Joo, mä arvelinkin että kyse on tästä. Että kun en tykkää busseista niin nillitän turhasta. Ei se nyt kuitenkaan ihan niin ole.

Ennen tänäistä menopaluuta 58:lla menin bussilla viimeksi eilen (14) ja vaikka se oli aivan täynnä, niin täynnä, että kuljettaja jopa kuulutti ja pyysi tiivistämään käytävällä (eka kerta kun tuollaista kuulen, positiivista) niin ihan perusmatka se oli. Olisiko pitänyt raportoida täällä, että DF kulki bussilla ja kaikki meni ihan hyvin?  :Smile: 

Toki olen sitä mieltä, että matkustusmukavuus ratikassa on parempi, ja niin taitaa olla suurin piirtein koko Helsinki, mutta siitä huolimatta olen alkanut käyttää busseja yhä enemmän. Linjat ovat aika rajoitettuja  menen Pasilaan 58:lla, joka nykyään kulkee kaikkina aikoina ja aina aika tiheästi, sekä sitten 14/18/39:lla, jonka palvelu on oikein hyvää (bussiksi, heh heh). Niin, ja käytän silloin tällöin myös bussia 53. Viimeksi kuljin sillä viime lauantaina. Edelleen se on mielestäni aivan turha, mutta miksei Linjoilta voisi tulla sillä Munkkaan, kun nyt virkamiehistö suuressa viisaudessaan on sen meille antanut ja kun siellä saa välillä ihan privaattikyytiäkin.

Eli joo, olet oikeassa siinä, että tykkään ratikoista. Mutta väärässä olet siitä, että ryhtyisin antamaan aiheetonta palautetta.

Ja joo, olen aiemminkin marissut tuosta MPT:n pysäkistä ja siitä, että kuskit ei viitsi ajaa jalkakäytävän reunaan. Ja marisen niin kauan, että palvelu muuttuu sellaiseksi kuin sen kohtuudella voi olettaa olevan. Yhtä mieltä olemme siitä, että kuskin pitäisi ajaa siihen jalkakäytävän reunaan, eikö?

Mitä muuten tarkoitat sillä, että vähättelen "muita" kuin ratikoita? Sen myönnän ihan auliisti, että busseista puhun kriittiseen sävyyn. Lasketaan kuitenkin pois se penkin yli kulkeva tukitanko, josta postasin kuvan muutama päivä sitten. Se oli kyllä ihan puhdas kysymys eikä mitään piruilua. Voit olla varma, että jos olisin löytänyt ratikasta vastaavan, niin olisin ihmetellyt sitä ihan yhtä lailla.

Mutta entäs metro ja junat? Okei, mun mielestä on hölmöä jatkaa metroa Espooseen ja vielä typerämpää yrittää automatisoida se, mutta kyllä tuo meidän nykyinen tunnelijuna palvelee tarkoitustaan ihan hyvin. Tulee tiheästi ja menee perille nopeasti. Ei siinä ole mitään valittamista. Se, lähteekö se väliasemilta aikataulussa vai ei, on aivan sivuseikka. Ei kukaan katso Stockan huiviosastolla metron aikataulua ja lähde sitten tepsuttamaan sen mukaan asemalle  :Smile: 

Lähijunalla tulee mentyä harvoin. Viimeksi menin muistaakseni toissa sunnuntaina. Se tuli ajallaan ja saapui ajallaan ja oli liian täysi eli liian suosittu.  :Smile: 




> Minua vaan harmittaa, että ne kerrat kun sinä, hyvä "339-DF", matkustat HSL-bussiliikenteellä, saat niistä vain huonoja kokemuksia; kritisoitavaa ja valituksen aiheita. Kunpa edes kerran sinullekin osuisi miellyttävä bussimatkakokemus.


Ei se ole noin. Mutta kun mä olen vaan tällainen tavallinen suomalainen, joka jupisee silloin kun joku asia on pielessä mutta on hlijaa silloin kun kaikki on kunnossa.  :Smile:  Jos jaksaisin, voisin pitää vaikka pari kuukautta tukkimiehen kirjanpitoa bussimatkoista ja sitten laskea erikseen ne, joista on huonoja kokemuksia. Kyllä enemmistö matkoista on ihan tavallisia. Sellaisia, jotka eivät ole mainitsemisen arvoisia.

----------


## vristo

Okei, asiallinen selvitys perusteluineen. Uskon vilpittömyyteesi. Ei mitään lisättävää tai vastakysymystä enää.  :Smile: 

Mä jatkan osaltani "ikuista taistelua" laadukkaamman bussiliikenteen puolesta, osana HSL-liikennettä. 

Kerrohan sitten, mitä palautteesi vastattiin.

----------


## zige94

> Mä jatkan osaltani "ikuista taistelua" laadukkaamman bussiliikenteen puolesta, osana HSL-liikennettä.


Tämä on mukavaa että joku sentää jaksaa jatkaa taistelua, vaikkakin menee varmasti kymmenen ellei kymmeniä vuosia että bussiliikenne on sellaista mitä sen pitäisi olla, siis juurikin kuljettajien asenne sekä kaluston kunto. Olen myös oppinut huomaamaan minkä liikennöitsijän milläkin varikolla (eli mille linjoille sitten osuu) on ne kamalimmat kuskit. Ja ennenkun Chauffer tulee tänne valittamaan, niin sanon että niitä kamalia kuljettajia on tasapuolisesti jokaisella liikennöitsijälle, ei vain HelBillä. Juttelin vastikään yhden 74N:n Tattarisuon kuljettajan kanssa, joka oli tullut vuodenvaihteessa juurikin HelBiltä Veolialle, todella asiallinen kaveri ja ajotyyli oli mitä parhain vaikka sää oli todella kamala ja Arabian kurakadut kamalassa kunnossa..

Mun mielestä on hyvä että laitetaan HSL:lle/liikennöitsijälle palautetta. Itse jossain vaiheessa pistin useastikkin, esim. väliaikapysäkkien ohittelusta ja mitä tapahtui: kuljettajat alkoivat noudattaa väliaikoja eikä ole tarvinnut enään laittaa palautetta aiheesta (linjat 54, 512K, 519(A) ja 520). Samalla tavalla itse en jaksa ajotyylistä laittaa, koska ei se kuljettaja ajotapaansa muuta vaikka esimies siitä huomauttaisi. Ehkä nyt jos on ollut aivan kamala kuljettaja, joka oikonu liikenneympyrän päältä (74N kun käännytään Vanhalta Tapanilantieltä Kotinummentielle), ajaa todella nopeasti (74N pysäkiltä 3429 - Rautatientorille 16minuutissa joka ei pitäisi olla mahdollista..), ajaa tarkoituksella kauas pysäkiltä ilman mitään syytä jne... Harvemmin onneksi tulee enään käytettyä muita linjoja kuin 76A/B, josta ei ole mitään valitettavaa, asiansa osaavat kuskit siellä.

vristo on kyllä hyvä esimerkki siitä, minkälainen bussinkuljettajan pitäisi olla.

----------


## Duracell

> Palautetta ei tahdo jaksaa antaa, mutta nyt meni hermo ja tämä viesti lähti HSL:lle. Tuosta kauas jalkakäytävästä jättämisestä olen ennenkin marissut täällä foorumilla ja viikon sisällä 58:n kuski on tehnyt tuon kahdesti tuossa kohtaa. Kohdat 2 ja 3 ovat tietysti ihan arkipäivää, mutta ei silti pitäisi olla ja tässä yhteydessä tekee nyt mieli narista niistäkin, kun menee "samaan hintaan".
> 
> ---
> 
> Matkustin bussilla 58 Munkkiniemen aukion pysäkiltä 1400 Pasilan asemalle. Bussi saapui ajallaan Munkkiniemen aukion pysäkille n. klo 17.40.
> 
> 1) Kuljettaja jätti bussin noin 1,5 metrin päähän jalkakäytävän reunasta. Näin on käynyt samalla pysäkillä ja samalla linjalla ennenkin, muttei toki joka kerta. Pysäkillä ei rakenteellisesti mikään pakota tällaiseen ratkaisuun, sillä suuri osa kuljettajista ajaa jalkakäytävän reunaan.


Tässä pysäkissä ei ole muuta kuin vikaa. Mikäli viimeinen auto on pysäköity liian lähelle pihaan menevää väylää ja pysäkillä on matkustajia niin telibussilla on vaikea kääntää siten että oltaisiin juuri kanttikiven reunassa. Ensinnäkin siksi että jalkakäytävä on kohdalla todella kapea. Pysäkiltä poistuttaessa on huomioitava myös jalkakäytävällä kulkevat ihmiset koska takaylitys pyyhkii sen melkein 2 metriä pysäkin ja jalkakäytävän puolella. 2 akselisella autolla pysäkki on hieman helpompi.



> 2) Lähtiessään pysäkiltä 1380 Tukholmankatu kuljettaja ajoi huolimattomasti siten, että oikea etupyörä nousi jalkakäytävän reunakiven päälle ja koko auto horjahti.


Tällä pysäkillä lähdettäessä telibussilla on kuljettajan väistettävä myös vasemman kaistan autoilijoita, keula kun melkein väkisin menee vasemman kaistan kautta. Voisi kuvitella että tässä on ollut tilanteena se ettei ole saanut kierrätettyä keulaa riittävän kaukaa jotta takarengas tulisi myös pysäkiltä pois. Yleensä tällä pysäkillä on oikea takarengas se joka saattaa edellä mainituista syistä nousta kantille. 




> 3) Saapuessaan pysäkille 2076 Reijolankatu kuljettaja jarrutti niin äkillisesti, että istuessani meinasin lyödä pääni edessä olevan penkin selkänojaan.


Jos kyytiin pyrkivä matkustaja näyttää pysäytysmerkkiä myöhässä niin näin saattaa käydä. Tai jos joku on huomannut liian myöhään oman pysäkkinsä ja painanut stoppi nappulaa. 





> 4) Pasilan aseman pysäkille 2100 saavuttiin noin 4 min etuajassa. Edellä oli linjan 22 bussi ja sen edessä henkilöautoja. Sen vuoksi bussi jäi kohtuullisen kauas pysäkkiä osoittavasta merkistä. Kun pysäkillä odottanut naismatkustaja juoksi kohti kaukana pysäkkimerkin takana olevan bussin avointa etuovea, sulki kuljettaja oven käytännössä suoraan matkustajan nenän edestä. Tässä vaiheessa jonon ensimmäisenä olleet henkilöautot olivat liikennevalojen vaihduttua vihreiksi poistuneet ja linjan 22 auto lähti liikkeelle. Kun valot kuitenkin uudelleen vaihtuivat punaisiksi, jäi linjan 22 auto valoihin seisomaan ja perässä ollut linjan 58 auto jäi sen taakse, pysähtyen nyt juuri pysäkkimerkin ja -katoksen kohdalle. Vaikka bussi seisoi tässä kohtaa, ei kuljettaja enää avannut ovia.


Pysäkkialuehan on 12 metriä suuntaansa liikennemerkistä jollei muuta näkyvää merkintää ole ja talvella ei maalaukset kanttikivestä oikein näy.  Yleisesti koska pasilan silta on vilkasliikenteinen paikka niin myös muiden autoilijoiden on pystyttävä luottamaan siihen että kun bussissa vilkku on vasemmalle niin se on lähdössä tosiaan pysäkiltä eikä sitten samantien vilkuta itseään pysäkille takas.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sulle käy tuuri jos saat tuohon HSL:ltä vastausta.


HSL:ltä tuli vastaus ja pikavauhtia. Lopussa on yksilöidympääkin vastausta. Minusta tämä on ihan hyvä ja rehellinen vastaus. Ja palaute on mennyt edelleen myös liikennöitsijälle. Katsotaan, miten PL reagoi.

---

Hei,
   kiitos palautteestanne.

Kuljettajat ovat työsuhteessa liikennöitsijään. HSL:llä ei ole työnjohto-oikeutta kuljettajiin.
Liikennöitsijä voi puuttua kuljettajiensa toimintaan työnjohdollisin toimenpitein ja esimerkiksi palautekeskustelun tai perehdyttämisen avulla pyrkiä korjaamaan virheellistä toimintaa.

Omalta osaltaan HSL pyrkii kehittämään kuljettajien asiakaspalvelua toteuttamalla kuljettajille suunnattuja koulutuspäiviä. Esimerkiksi 2012 näitä päiviä oli 131 ja niihin osallistui 1610 kuljettajaa. Tänä vuonna koulutuspäiviä toteutunee n. 180.

Koulutuspäivien sisältöihin on poimittu esimerkkejä matkustajien palautteista ja palautteenne kohdan 1 mukaisia moitteita tulee varsinkin liikkumisesteisiltä asiakkailta.
Tilanteista joissa matkustaja ei ole päässyt pysäkiltä haluamansa bussin kyytiin tulee paljon palautteita. Näitä palautteita on poimittu esimerkiksi useita ja kaikissa koulutuspäivissä niistä keskustellaan kuljettajien kanssa.

Sitä en pysty takaamaan, etteikö kokemanne toiminta toistuisi, mutta parhaamme yritämme HSL -alueen bussinkuljettajien toimintakulttuurin edelleen kehittämiseksi.

Ystävällisin terveisin
XX (nimi poistettu)

----------


## Nak

Mä en kyllä ymmärrä miksi 58:n pitää pysähtyä Munkkiniemessä koko alueen ahtaimmalla pysäkillä, kun vain n. 100m eteenpäin bussi mahtuisi ajamaan suoraan pysäkille mutkittelematta ja kaartelematta. Lisäksi pysäkki olisi vielä keskeisemmällä paikalla siinä..

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yleisesti koska pasilan silta on vilkasliikenteinen paikka niin myös muiden autoilijoiden on pystyttävä luottamaan siihen että kun bussissa vilkku on vasemmalle niin se on lähdössä tosiaan pysäkiltä eikä sitten samantien vilkuta itseään pysäkille takas.


Ei 58 lähde siitä mihinkään pysäkistä vasemmalle vaan jatkaa samaa kaistaa ja kääntyy oikealle.

----------


## vristo

> Ei 58 lähde siitä mihinkään pysäkistä vasemmalle vaan jatkaa samaa kaistaa ja kääntyy oikealle.


Pysäkiltä lähdöstä ilmoitetaan muille tienkäyttäjille vasemmalla vilkulla. Myös tuossa Pasilan aseman pysäkillä.

----------


## Duracell

> Ei 58 lähde siitä mihinkään pysäkistä vasemmalle vaan jatkaa samaa kaistaa ja kääntyy oikealle.


Ihanko tosi? En olekkaan kuin 4 vuotta ajanu ko linjaa joten luulisi että minulla on erittäin hyvä reittituntemus ko linjasta. Kyseinen pysäkki on samalla kääntymiskaista oikealle ja useimmiten siellä bussin takana on joku muu auto jolle se tieto pysäkiltä lähdöstä on tärkeä. 

Aina kun lähtee pysäkiltä, käytännössä siirretään ajoneuvoa sivusuunnassa jolloin TLL 35§ sanoo seuraavaa:

35 §
Suuntamerkki

Ajoneuvon kuljettajan, joka aikoo lähteä liikkeelle tien reunasta, kääntyä risteyksessä tai tiellä taikka vaihtaa ajokaistaa tai muuten siirtää ajoneuvoa sivusuunnassa, on muiden varoittamiseksi annettava merkki suunnanosoittimella tai, jollei ajoneuvossa ole sellaista, muulla näkyvällä tavalla.

Merkki on annettava hyvissä ajoin ennen aiottua toimenpidettä, ja sen on oltava hyvin näkyvä ja ymmärrettävä. Merkinanto ei vapauta kuljettajaa velvollisuudesta varmistua siitä, ettei aiottu toimenpide aiheuta vaaraa tai tarpeetonta estettä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:40 ----------




> Mä en kyllä ymmärrä miksi 58:n pitää pysähtyä Munkkiniemessä koko alueen ahtaimmalla pysäkillä, kun vain n. 100m eteenpäin bussi mahtuisi ajamaan suoraan pysäkille mutkittelematta ja kaartelematta. Lisäksi pysäkki olisi vielä keskeisemmällä paikalla siinä..


Ennenhän 58 pysähty pysäkille 1390 Munkkiniemen Aukio. sitten joku fiksu keksi siirtää sen tuolle nykyiselle Munkkiniemen puistotie 1400 pysäkille. Tästä muutoksesta on nyt pari vuotta aikaa. Mielestäni oli vaan todella huono siirto.

----------


## tlajunen

> Aina kun lähtee pysäkiltä, käytännössä siirretään ajoneuvoa sivusuunnassa


Paitsi jos jättää sen bussin puolentoista metrin päähän kivetyksestä...  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Mä en kyllä ymmärrä miksi 58:n pitää pysähtyä Munkkiniemessä koko alueen ahtaimmalla pysäkillä, kun vain n. 100m eteenpäin bussi mahtuisi ajamaan suoraan pysäkille mutkittelematta ja kaartelematta. Lisäksi pysäkki olisi vielä keskeisemmällä paikalla siinä..





> Ennenhän 58 pysähty pysäkille 1390 Munkkiniemen Aukio. sitten joku fiksu keksi siirtää sen tuolle nykyiselle Munkkiniemen puistotie 1400 pysäkille. Tästä muutoksesta on nyt pari vuotta aikaa. Mielestäni oli vaan todella huono siirto.


Nykyinen pysäkki sijaitsee asutuksen painopisteen kannalta huomattavasti paremmassa paikassa. Kun matkustajien ja kuljettajien tarpeet eivät käy yksiin, täytyy miettiä, kumpaa ryhmää varten tuo bussilinja on olemassa.

Kun Puistotien katusuunnitelman mukaiset työt tehdään, bussipysäkistä tulee ulokepysäkki, mikä poistanee nykyisen ongelman. Tänään muuten sattui olemaan 58 tuossa pysäkillä kun kuljin ohi. Nätisti kiinni jalkakäytävän reunassa kuten kuuluukin. Että kyllä se onnistuu jos halutaan.




> Ihanko tosi? En olekkaan kuin 4 vuotta ajanu ko linjaa joten luulisi että minulla on erittäin hyvä reittituntemus ko linjasta.


Onpa kiva asenne. Muita kirjoittajia arvostava ja silleen.

----------


## Duracell

> Nykyinen pysäkki sijaitsee asutuksen painopisteen kannalta huomattavasti paremmassa paikassa. Kun matkustajien ja kuljettajien tarpeet eivät käy yksiin, täytyy miettiä, kumpaa ryhmää varten tuo bussilinja on olemassa.
> 
> Kun Puistotien katusuunnitelman mukaiset työt tehdään, bussipysäkistä tulee ulokepysäkki, mikä poistanee nykyisen ongelman. Tänään muuten sattui olemaan 58 tuossa pysäkillä kun kuljin ohi. Nätisti kiinni jalkakäytävän reunassa kuten kuuluukin. Että kyllä se onnistuu jos halutaan.


Niin, jos nyt ihan rehellisesti taas asiasta sanoo niin ensin olisi voinut laittaa pysäkin kuntoon ja Sen jälkeen vasta siirtää pysäkki, ei niinkuin nyt tehtiin. Mutta, kuten jo on taas osoitettu niin takapuoli edellä mennään näissä asioissa puuhun. Ko. pysäkillä on jo yksi mamma jäänyt peräylityksen alle, kummallista et aina pitää ensin sattua ennenkuin asioihin tulee muutoksia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pysäkiltä lähdöstä ilmoitetaan muille tienkäyttäjille vasemmalla vilkulla. Myös tuossa Pasilan aseman pysäkillä.


Tiedän kyllä. Duracell käytti kuitenkin sanamuotoa "vilkuttaa takas", minkä minä luen niin, että ollaan bussilla tultu pysäkiltä pois ja halutaan ajaa sinne takaisin. Tai mihin oltaisiin sitten menossa takaisin, jollei kerran mistään olla poistuttukaan? En siksi oikeastaan ymmärrä, miksei bussilla voisi pysähtyäkin uudelleen. Takana tulevan auton pitää pysyä joka tapauksessa edellä ajavasta bussista niin kaukana, ettei aja perään, ja bussi saattaisi joutua pysähtymään muustakin syystä, vaikkapa punaisesta valosta. Sitähän varoittamassa on joka ajoneuvossa jarruvalotkin.

Eli siis: mihin tuossa pysäkillä bussin perässä tulevan auton muka pitäisi luottaa, jos näkee vasemmalle vilkuttavan bussin, joka ei edes vaihda kaistaa? Ei ainakaan siihen, että se bussi jatkaa pysähtymättä eteenpäin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tai mihin oltaisiin sitten menossa takaisin, jollei kerran mistään olla poistuttukaan? En siksi oikeastaan ymmärrä, miksei bussilla voisi pysähtyäkin uudelleen.


Tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa se juurikin pysähtyi uudelleen ja vieläpä siten, että seisoi aivan pysäkkikilven/katoksen kohdalla, sillä edessä oli punainen valo ja kaista täynnä (koska siinä seisoi toinen bussi).

----------


## vristo

Tuo Pasilan aseman pysäkki siinä sillallahan ei oikein enää vastaa nykyisin sen kautta kulkevien, tiheävuorovälisten bussilinjojen vaatimuksia. Joista yksi on vieläpä yksi raskaimpia Helsingissä. 

Se on ongelmallinen siinä suhteessa, että ko. pysäkkialue toimii käytännössä myös seuraavasta risteyksestä oikealle kääntyvän liikenteen ryhmityskaistana. Tästä seuraa se, että kun siinä pysäkillä on busseja on niiden joukossa myös  muuta liikennettä. Osa toki seisoo myös sen vasemmalla puolella olevalla kaistalla, aikeissa vaihtaa kaistaa heti pysäkin jälkeen oikealle. Siinähän alkaa melkein heti sulkuviiva, jota ei käytännössä noudateta. Kun bussilla 58 lähdetään tuolta pysäkiltä näytetään vilkkua ensin vasemmalle pysäkiltä lähdön merkiksi ja sitteen vilkku pannan näyttämään oikealle kääntymistä. Jos bussi on ollut siellä pysäkkialueella hieman kauempana ja antanut vasemman vilkun lähtömerkiksi, koko muu liikenne myös tulkitsee sen niin. Nyt jos se päättääkin pysähtyä uudelleen noukkimaan lisää matkustajia ja vilkku taas oikealle sen merkiksi, se voi aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita muulle liikentelle. Syynä on siis tuon pysäkkialueen ahtaus, siihen saapuvat suuret bussimäärät sekä läheinen risteys, josta muun liikenteen pitää päästä kääntymään oikealle.

Itse hoidan tuon tilanteen aina niin, että jos joudun avaamaan ovet muualla kuin "paalupaikalla", pidän vilkun oikealla koko ajan, sen merkiksi, etten ole vielä lopettanut asiakkaiden pysäkkipalvelua. Jos bussia pitää vielä siirtää suljen ovet (koska ovet auki ei voi tietenkään ajaa), siirrän bussia tarvittavan verran eteenpäin ja pidän vilkkua edelleen oikealla. Vasta sitten kun katson pysäkkipalvelun päättyneeksi laitan vilkun vasemmalle sen merkiksi ja siirryn pois pysäkkialueelta. Koko sen ajan kun bussini on ruuhkan tai muun takia pysäkkialueella, olen varautunut avaamaan ovet uusille matkustajille, ellei bussini ole aivan täynnä ("Täynnä"-valo päällä sen merkiksi) tai jotain. Tämä on mielestäni kaupunkibussinkuljettajan ydintoimintaa. Kun olen pysäkkialueen ulkopuolella, vaikkapa siinä valoissa odottamassa, pysäkkipalvelu minun bussini osalta on päätynyt ja siitä mennään sitten heti kun valot ovat vaihtuneet, jotta muu liikenne ja seuraavat bussit pääsevät liikkeelle. 

Tämä oikeanpuoleisin reunakaista, pysäkkialueineen, on ongelmallinen senkin takia, että siitä saa ajaa bussilla suoraan Asemapäällikönkadulle (mm. linjat 59, 505 ja 518), mikä osaltaan aiheuttaa hämmennystä muussa liikenteessä. 

Omasta mielestäni Pasilan aseman kummatkin bussipysäkit ovat jääneet auttamattomasti ajastaan jälkeen ja kaipaisivat pikaista uudistamista.

----------


## ess

> Jos kyytiin pyrkivä matkustaja näyttää pysäytysmerkkiä myöhässä niin näin saattaa käydä. Tai jos joku on huomannut liian myöhään oman pysäkkinsä ja painanut stoppi nappulaa.


Tuollaisissa tapauksissa olisi parempi vaan ajaa ohi. Parempi tarjota "huonoa palvelua" kuin aiheuttaa vaaraa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuollaisissa tapauksissa olisi parempi vaan ajaa ohi. Parempi tarjota "huonoa palvelua" kuin aiheuttaa vaaraa.


Näin voi olla, mutta toisaalta kuljettaja joutuu tekemään tuon päätöksen sekunnin osissa. Silloin saattaa joskus syntyä vääräkin päätös. Potentiaalinen huono palaute matkustajalta ohiajamisesta kannustaa kuitenkin vähän tekemään ennemmin sen jarrutuksen.

Tässä DF:n tapauksessa toki ei välttämättä ollut ollenkaan kyse tästä. Olen kyllä itsekin saanut PL:n kyydissä aikamoista rallihöykytystä, niin että ollaan melkein nenä kiinni edessä olevassa penkissä ihan joka jarrutuksessa. Mutta onneksi hyvin harvoin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Omasta mielestäni Pasilan aseman kummatkin bussipysäkit ovat jääneet auttamattomasti ajastaan jälkeen ja kaipaisivat pikaista uudistamista.


Niin ovat. Missähän vaiheessa 58:sta oikein on tullut niin suosittu?

Sillan pysäkkijärjestelyistä ja koko sillasta on olemassa kohtuullisen hyvä liikennesuunnitelma, mutta eihän se asia käytännössä mihinkään etene. Kun silta kuitenkin siinä aseman edustalla on levennetty (samaan leveyteen johon koko silta on tarkoitus joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa leventää, jos kaupunki saa houkuteltua jonkin tekemään ne Keski-Pasilan tornit), niin eikö uusia, parempia järjestelyitä voisi tälle osuudelle toteuttaa jo nyt?

----------


## kaakkuri

> Niin ovat. Missähän vaiheessa 58:sta oikein on tullut niin suosittu?
> 
> Sillan pysäkkijärjestelyistä ja koko sillasta on olemassa kohtuullisen hyvä liikennesuunnitelma, mutta eihän se asia käytännössä mihinkään etene. Kun silta kuitenkin siinä aseman edustalla on levennetty (samaan leveyteen johon koko silta on tarkoitus joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa leventää, jos kaupunki saa houkuteltua jonkin tekemään ne Keski-Pasilan tornit), niin eikö uusia, parempia järjestelyitä voisi tälle osuudelle toteuttaa jo nyt?


Auttaisiko asiaa akuutisti ja edullisesti muiden kuin joukkoliikenteen ajokielto sillalla? Henkilöautoille on kuitenkin hyvin lyhyen matkan sisällä monikaistaiset väylät kulkea ratalinjan toiselle puolelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Auttaisiko asiaa akuutisti ja edullisesti muiden kuin joukkoliikenteen ajokielto sillalla? Henkilöautoille on kuitenkin hyvin lyhyen matkan sisällä monikaistaiset väylät kulkea ratalinjan toiselle puolelle.


Auttaisi kovasti, eihän sitä siltaa oikeastaan kannata käyttää kuin sellaisiin automatkoihin, jotka tehdään yhdestä Pasilasta toiseen. Muiden kannattaa ajaa Hakamäentien tai Nordenskiöldinkadun kautta nytkin, vaikkeivät ehkä niin teekään. Näitä yhdestä Pasilasta alkavia ja toiseen päättyviä matkoja taas lie aika vähän eikä niiden autojen kierrättäminen jompaa kumpaa kautta olisi mikään iso katastrofi. Mutta kun on niin vaikeeta eikä liikennesuunnitteluosasto tahdo.

----------


## vristo

> Niin ovat. Missähän vaiheessa 58:sta oikein on tullut niin suosittu?


Pikku hiljaa, ilmeisesti. Nyt kun lauantainakin ostosaikaan ajetaan 10 min vuorovälillä, on se jotain aika ainulaatuista bussiliikenteen yleisissä vuoroväleissä nykyaikaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pikku hiljaa, ilmeisesti. Nyt kun lauantainakin ostosaikaan ajetaan 10 min vuorovälillä, on se jotain aika ainulaatuista bussiliikenteen yleisissä vuoroväleissä nykyaikaan.


Puhumattakaan vartin vuorovälistä sunnuntaina. Olin aika yllättynyt, kun pari viikkoa sitten sunnuntaina tajusin tuon  ja se minun bussini oli Pasilasta lähtiessä seisomakuormassa.

----------


## 339-DF

Pohjolan Liikenteeltä tuli vastaus nyt sunnuntaina aamupäivällä. Hyvä vastaus tämäkin.

---

Kiitoksia palautteestanne.
Kaikissa neljässä kohdassa valitettavasti on kuljettaja toiminnut väärin.
Toimenpiteenä olemme antaneet varoituksen kuljettajalle.
Olemme Pahoillamme kuljettajan tyylistä.

Hyvää talven jatkoa
XXX (nimi poistettu)

----------


## Duracell

Vai että varoituksen. Pitänee tämä huomioida kun nuo asiakaspalautteet ei oikein ole varoituksen perusteita. Tai sitten tuo on trolli. 
Eikä oikein nuo palautteen aiheetkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vai että varoituksen. Pitänee tämä huomioida kun nuo asiakaspalautteet ei oikein ole varoituksen perusteita. Tai sitten tuo on trolli. 
> Eikä oikein nuo palautteen aiheetkaan.


Emme tiedä taustoja. Voi olla, että PL:n edustaja ei sanalla "varoitus" varsinaisesti tarkoita sitä, mitä työsopimuksen varoituksella tarkoitetaan. Ehkä pitäisi olla huomautus, nuhtelu tms. 

Voi myös olla, että ko. kuljettajalla on takana vastaavantyyppistä palautetta ja siitä aiheutuneita keskusteluja ja suullisia huomautuksia vaikka kuinka paljon.

Ja voi olla niinkin, että kuljettaja on puhuteltaessa myöntänyt nuo menettelynsä, jolloin mahdollisesti annettu varoitus ei sinänsä perustu saatuun asiakaspalautteeseen vaan kuljettajan kertomukseen.

Minusta tärkeintä on, että kuljettajalle asti on mennyt perille tieto siitä, että hänen tavassaan hoitaa työtään on parantamisen varaa.

----------


## Duracell

> Emme tiedä taustoja. Voi olla, että PL:n edustaja ei sanalla "varoitus" varsinaisesti tarkoita sitä, mitä työsopimuksen varoituksella tarkoitetaan. Ehkä pitäisi olla huomautus, nuhtelu tms. 
> 
> Voi myös olla, että ko. kuljettajalla on takana vastaavantyyppistä palautetta ja siitä aiheutuneita keskusteluja ja suullisia huomautuksia vaikka kuinka paljon.
> 
> Ja voi olla niinkin, että kuljettaja on puhuteltaessa myöntänyt nuo menettelynsä, jolloin mahdollisesti annettu varoitus ei sinänsä perustu saatuun asiakaspalautteeseen vaan kuljettajan kertomukseen.
> 
> Minusta tärkeintä on, että kuljettajalle asti on mennyt perille tieto siitä, että hänen tavassaan hoitaa työtään on parantamisen varaa.


Sinällään palauteet ei voi koskaan olla varoitukseen johtavia asioita. Muutoinhan tuolla tavalla voisi kuka tahansa aiheuttaa kuljettajalle haittaa/taloudellisen vaaran. Tämä ihan sillä että joku kävelee vaikka pysäkillä olevan bussin ohi ja toteaa "ai, tuossa on se sikamainen kuski joka ei hyväksyny mun vanhentunutta lippua". Tällainen kirjoittaa palautteen jossa esittää kuljettajan toimineen niin ja näin ja noin, jolloin työnantaja lätkäsee aiheesta varoituksen ilman todellista syytä. 

Aiheesta pitää keskustella kyllä kuljettajan kanssa jne mutta esim se että kuka tässä meidän esimiehistä on palautteen laatinut on myös rikkonut työntekijän oikeuksia edes kertomalla kuljettajan saaneen varoituksen.

----------


## 339-DF

Kun en ole työoikeusjuristi, en lähde kinaamaan kanssasi. Itse huolehdin siitä, että hoidan työni sellaisella tavalla, ettei minun tarvitse varoituksista ja muista sanktioista mitään tietää. Sitä muuten suosittelen muillekin! Mieluummin kohdentaa energiansa siihen, että hoitaa työnsä kunnolla kuin huonosti hoidetun työn jälkipyykin pesemiseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:14 ----------




> palautteen laatinut on myös rikkonut työntekijän oikeuksia edes kertomalla kuljettajan saaneen varoituksen.


Rikkookos lehdistökin sitten työntekijän oikeuksia joka kerta kertoessaan varoituksia ja potkuja saaneista lentoemännistä, -kapteeneista jne? Kuvittelisin, että keskeistä tässä on se, ettei yksittäisen kuljettajan henkilöllisyys ole yleisön tiedossa. Ehkä joku työoikeusjuristi osaa vastata tähän.

----------


## Kani

Ei varmasti pidä paikkaansa, etteikö asiakaspalvelun puutteiden perusteella ("on laiminlyönyt työsuhteesta johtuvien velvollisuuksiensa täyttämisen") annettaisi tai voitaisi antaa asiakaspalvelualalla varoituksia.

http://www.tyosuojelu.fi/fi/varoitus

----------


## Duracell

> Ei varmasti pidä paikkaansa, etteikö asiakaspalvelun puutteiden perusteella ("on laiminlyönyt työsuhteesta johtuvien velvollisuuksiensa täyttämisen") annettaisi tai voitaisi antaa asiakaspalvelualalla varoituksia.
> 
> http://www.tyosuojelu.fi/fi/varoitus


Tuo on aika laveasti sanottu "on laimi jaadi jaadi". Siinä on kuitenkin sana sanaa vastaan tilanne asiakaspalautteiden osalta. Kuten aiemmin sanoin jos tuolla perusteella aletaan varoituksia jakamaan niin heikoilla ollaan kun sen palautteen voi käytännössä antaa kuka tahansa ilman että todellisuudessa olisi mitään tapahtunut. Esim tässä ko tapauksessa 2 valituksen asiaa on voinut johtua liikennetilanteesta. Se että saako bussia juuri siihen sentin päähän kantista riippuu monesta tekijästä kuten tuolla aiemmin jo totesin. Ko pysäkillä kun myös saattaa seistä toinen bussi viettämässä taukoa jolloin kantin reunaan onkin jo silloin lähes 3 metriä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Siinä on kuitenkin sana sanaa vastaan tilanne asiakaspalautteiden osalta.


Onko? Eli onko kuljettaja lähtökohtaisesti aina eri mieltä kuin matkustaja? "Ajoin MPT:llä reunakiven viereen. En ajanut jalkakäytävän päältä Tukholmankadulla. En äkkijarruttanut Reijolankadulla. En toiminut väärin Pasilan aseman pysäkillä."

Minä luulin, että omat virheensä voi myös reilusti myöntää, kun niitä tulee tehtyä. Nähtävästi sellaista vaihtoehtoa ei joidenkin mielestä ole olemassa.

----------


## Duracell

> Onko? Eli onko kuljettaja lähtökohtaisesti aina eri mieltä kuin matkustaja? "Ajoin MPT:llä reunakiven viereen. En ajanut jalkakäytävän päältä Tukholmankadulla. En äkkijarruttanut Reijolankadulla. En toiminut väärin Pasilan aseman pysäkillä."
> 
> Minä luulin, että omat virheensä voi myös reilusti myöntää, kun niitä tulee tehtyä. Nähtävästi sellaista vaihtoehtoa ei joidenkin mielestä ole olemassa.


Ei lähtökohtaisesti, mutta voi olla tapahtuneesta eriävä mielipide mikä perustuu vaikkapa liikennetilanteisiin. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa juuri tuo Reijolankadun pysäkki. Sen kokemuksen mukaan mitä mulla on tuosta pysäkistä niin siinä moni henkilöauton kuljettaja surutta vaihtaa kaistaa suoraan bussin eteen jarruttaen punaisiin valoihin. Silloin saattaa joutua jarruttamaan äkisti välttääkseen kolarin. Toinen syy on se että joku pysäkillä ilmoittaa halustaan päästä kyytiin turhan myöhään, tätäkin tapahtuu todella paljon. Osa matkustajista näyttää todella hienosti riittävän ajoissa pysäyttämismerkin, sitten on niitä jota viimetingassa, hyvä ettei silloin kun bussi on kohdalla niin heilauta pikaisesti kättään, tai hyvä jos kunnolla näyttää olleskaan, saattaa jopa vain ottaa askeleen lähemmäs tien reunaa ilmaistakseen aikomuksensa.

Eli pointti on siinä, että se  miten tilanne näyttää matkustajalle saattaa olla erinäisistä syistä ihan toinen asia kuljettajalle.

----------


## pehkonen

Tässä on lähtemässä/lähtenyt lapanen kädestä. Osassa kirjoituksissa on oletuksena, että on vain yksi (1) asiakaspalaute ao. kuljettajan toiminnasta kyseisenä ajankohtana.

Asiakaspalautetta tulee antaa kaikissa tapauksissa. Ei lähtökohtaisesti tuomiten. Pohjolan kaupukinliikenteellä on varmasti parempi ja todellisempi näkemys kokonaisuudesta. 


Viimehetken pysähtymismerkeistä muistuu parhaiten mieleen varsinkin Haagan suunnan linjoilla vallitseva käytäntö painaa nappia heti edelliseltä pysäkiltä lähdön jälkeen. Mutta se onkin toinen juttu.

----------


## zige94

Itselläni on tapana antaa positiivistä palautetta kuljettajasta, jos tekee normaalista jotain poikkeavaa, siis hyvällä tavalla poikkeavaa ja negatiivistä taas jos tekee huonolla tavalla poikkeavaa normaalista tilanteesta. Yhtä kertaa lukuunottamatta olen saanut vastaukseksi että "Esimies juttelee kuljettajan kanssa tapahtuneesta." "Pahoittelemme kuljettajan käytöstä ja käymme asian kuljettajan kanssa läpi" jne. kyselty tuliko haavoja tai vahinkoa jne. Tämä yksi poikkeus eli kun kuljettaja sai potkut, mutta taustalla oli muutakin ja mun tapaus tuskin oli ensimmäinen (vaikkakin oli vakava juttu).

Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi vristo, jos hänen kyytiin osuisin niin varmasti lähtisi positiivistä palautetta, jos vristo tekee työssään ninkuin täällä on maininnutkin.

----------


## vristo

> Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi vristo, jos hänen kyytiin osuisin niin varmasti lähtisi positiivistä palautetta, jos vristo tekee työssään ninkuin täällä on maininnutkin.


Itse pyrin toiminnassa siihen, joukkoliikenne ja sen palveluntaso olisivat itseoletetusti niin korkeaa tasoa, ettei palautteisiin, puolin ja toisin, olisi aihetta, vaan korkea taso olisi itsestäänselvyys HSL-liikenteessä. Että, sitä voisi kutsua brändiksi. Esikuvana itselläni on jonkun sveitsiläisen kaupungin joukkoliikenne.

Toki inhimilliset virheet ovat tällöinkin luonnollisia,  mutta niiden selvittäminen ja niistä informoiminen olisi osa tätä korkeaa standardia.

----------


## tkp

> Ei varmasti pidä paikkaansa, etteikö asiakaspalvelun puutteiden perusteella ("on laiminlyönyt työsuhteesta johtuvien velvollisuuksiensa täyttämisen") annettaisi tai voitaisi antaa asiakaspalvelualalla varoituksia.
> 
> http://www.tyosuojelu.fi/fi/varoitus


Voihan sellaisen antaa, mutta yleensä näissä tilanteissa on sana sanaa vastaan. Joten se että työnantaja pystyy todistamaan laiminlyönnin, vaikkapa viime kädessä käräjäoikeudessa voi olla hivenen vaikeaa. Esim. oma työnantaja kehoittaa käyttämään aina piirturia jos autossa sellainen vain on, myös paikallisliikenteessä vaikka se ei ole pakollinen, kuljettajan oikeusturvan kannalta. On ollut tilanteita joissa kuljettajaa on syytetty kaahauksesta ja ylinopeuksista ja  sitten kun on tutkittu piirturin tietoja niin mitään tälläistä ei ole tapahtunut...

----------


## 339-DF

> ...kuka tässä meidän esimiehistä on palautteen laatinut on myös rikkonut työntekijän oikeuksia edes kertomalla kuljettajan saaneen varoituksen.


http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2013...63299_uu.shtml




> Kyseinen ovimies on tunnistettu valvontakameran nauhasta ja hänelle on annettu asiasta suullinen varoitus, Virtanen kertoo.


Jotenkin en nyt ihan usko, että Iltalehti ja haastateltu Virtanen antaisivat tällaisia tietoja, jos niiden antaminen "rikkoo työntekijän oikeuksia". Miten mahtaa olla?

----------


## tlajunen

> Jotenkin en nyt ihan usko, että Iltalehti ja haastateltu Virtanen antaisivat tällaisia tietoja, jos niiden antaminen "rikkoo työntekijän oikeuksia". Miten mahtaa olla?


Ehkä tässä on kyse virallisen kirjallisen varoituksen ja suullisen varoituksen (joka ei oikeastaan meinaa mitään muuta, kuin että työntekijän kanssa on keskusteltu) erosta.

----------


## Koala

> Ehkä tässä on kyse virallisen kirjallisen varoituksen ja suullisen varoituksen (joka ei oikeastaan meinaa mitään muuta, kuin että työntekijän kanssa on keskusteltu) erosta.


Missään ei sanota että Hölmölän kuljettaja olisi saanut virallisen kirjallisen varoituksen, siinä mielessä huikean myräkän sai aikaan tässä ketjussa.

----------


## Nak

Tuli mieleen tuosta, kun kuljettaja on jättänyt bussin n. 1.5m päähän reunakivetyksestä. Eilenkin jouduin itse monta kertaa taiteilemaan itseni pysäkille mahdollisimman lähelle, ihmiset seisovat pysäkillä aivan kadun reunassa kanttikiven päällä, eivätkä hievahda senttiäkään siitä kun bussi tulee pysäkille  :Sad:  Tuokin munkkiniemen p-läpi pysäkki on sem verran ahtaassa paikassa, että siihen ajaakseen täytyy keulaa dipata reilusti jalkakäytävän puolella kanttiin kiinni päästäkseen. Jos siinä joku patsastelee, on lähestyminen vaikeaa  :Smile: 

Sain eilen valitukset seuraavasta asiasta ja sain vielä päälle syytökset huijaamisesta 
Nuori mies tuli kyytiin Kampista ja osti arvolla Helsingin sisäisen lipun. Pysäytin Ruoholahdessa ja huomautin hänelle, että pitäisi tulla päivittämään seutulipuksi, mikäli aikoo jatkaa siitä matkaa Espoon puolelle. Hidastetun elokuvan elkein kaveri tepasteli takapenkiltä eteen maksamaan kahdenkympin setelillä seutulippua. Myin aikuisten lipun, koska arvioni mukaan hän oli yli 17. Noin puolen tunnin ja muutamien myytyjen lippujen päästä samainen kaveri marssi eteen sanomaan, että veloitin liikaa rahaa häneltä, onhan hän sentään opiskelija. Sanoin, että olet kuitenkin yli 17? Vastasi myöntävästi, että joo, mutta silti opiskeljia jolloin lippu tulisi saada puoleen hintaan. Sanoin siihen, että otsassasi ei lue, että olet opiskelija ja toiseksi en pysty myymään kun lasten tai aikuisten lippuja tästä laitteesta. Hän sanoi, että sitten minun olisi pitänyt myydä tälle lastenlippu, johon totesin vain, että et sanonut haluavasi lastenlippua. Sitten hän sanoi, että haluaa nyt puolet lipun hinnasta takaisin niinkuin kuuluu ja sanoin, että asian olisi voinut korjata 5 min lipun myynnin jälkeen, mutta nyt se on mahdotonta. Sitten hän sanoi, että tämähän on ihan kusetusta ja sinäkin huijaat. Sanoin siihen että paras keino tähän on laittaa palautetta minusta hsl:n, niin he tietävät mitä asian kanssa tehdään. Sitten vielä kysyi, että saako rahoja takaisin sieltä, johon vastasin, että ehkä, sen toivossa että tosiaan laittaa palautetta  :Laughing: 
Mutta kenen mielestä minä olin se huijaava osapuoli tässä?

----------


## zige94

> Mutta kenen mielestä minä olin se huijaava osapuoli tässä??


Eihän opiskelija alennusta saa ollenkaan missään muodossa käteisellä kertalippua ostaessa edes... Ei edes lastenlipun muodossa jos on yli 17-vuotias..  :Laughing:

----------


## Koala

Ja jos arvon opiskelijalle olisi myynyt lastenlipun ja tarkastajat osuneet kohdalle niin sitten varmaan olisi selitys ollut että "en mä tiedä toi kuski mulle tälläsen lipun myi"...

----------


## aki

> Eihän opiskelija alennusta saa ollenkaan missään muodossa käteisellä kertalippua ostaessa edes... Ei edes lastenlipun muodossa jos on yli 17-vuotias..


Eiköhän se nuorimies tämän tiennytkin, halusi ilmeisesti vaan aukoa päätään kun kuski huomasi hänen yrityksensä matkustaa Hki:n sisäisellä arvolla Espoon puolelle. Itseäni lievästi myös harmittaa kun voimassaolevan Vantaan kausilipun lisäksi pitäisi ostaa kallis seutulippu Siitä reilun minuutin matkasta M-junalla Myyrmäestä Helsingin puolelle. Yleensä teen kyllä niin että ostan Hki:n arvolipun vasta kun tullaan M-kartanoon ja lukijan näyttöön vaihtuu HEL, voin kertoa että havaintojeni perusteella aika moni toimii samalla tavalla. Toinen paikka jossa myös pitää hieman kikkailla tiukan maksualuekäytännön takia on Vihdintie Espoon ja Vantaan rajalla. Viimeinen pysäkki Vantaan puolella on Timmermalmintie ja seuraava pysäkki Odilampi on Espoon puolella, itse jään juuri pois tuossa Odilampi-pysäkillä mutta tästä yhden pysäkin ylityksestä pitäisi maksaa seutulippu vaikka koko matkan Pähkinärinteestä Timmermalmintien pysäkille pääsen Vantaan kaudellani. Aina olen tuon ylityksen tehnyt ilman seutulippua eikä kertaakaan ole kuski tästä huomauttanut. Toiseen suuntaan sitten kävelen Timmermalmintien pysäkille josta pääsen jälleen kausilipulla kyytiin. Tulisipa äkkiä vuosi 2016 jolloin vyöhykelisä tulee jälleen käyttöön ja näiden lyhyiden raja-alueiden ylittämisestä selviää kohtuullisella maksulla. Periaatteessa mikään ei kai estäisi ottamasta vyöhykelisää käyttöön vaikka samantien?

----------


## Nak

> Eihän opiskelija alennusta saa ollenkaan missään muodossa käteisellä kertalippua ostaessa edes... Ei edes lastenlipun muodossa jos on yli 17-vuotias..


Ei saa opiskelijalippua, mutta vaikka mikä karvanaama tulee kuljettajalta ostamaan lastenlippua, en voi kuljettajana kyseenalaistaa hänen ikäänsä  :Very Happy:   :Sad: 

Ymmärtääkseni vyöhykelisä on aiemmin ollut käytössä, mutta poistettu? Ilmeisesti kannattamattomana :P

----------


## Samppa

> Ei saa opiskelijalippua, mutta vaikka mikä karvanaama tulee kuljettajalta ostamaan lastenlippua, en voi kuljettajana kyseenalaistaa hänen ikäänsä  
> 
> Ymmärtääkseni vyöhykelisä on aiemmin ollut käytössä, mutta poistettu? Ilmeisesti kannattamattomana :P


Ns. vyöhykelisälippu on tulossa takaisin:
 Työn lopputuloksena muodostettiin suositukset hintasuhteista ja kaarten rajoista. Pääkaupunkiseudunkattavalla A-, B-, ja C-kaaret sisältävällä alueella kaikille lipputyypeille suositellaan käytettävän kahdenkaaren minimiostosperiaatetta ja kaarten hinnoittelussa periaatteita AB=BC ja ABC<=AB+BC. Vyöhykelisälipunhinta A-, B-, ja C-kaaret sisältävällä alueella tulisi olla arvolipun hinta niille vyöhykkeille, joillamatkustajalla ei ole voimassaolevaa kausilippua (AB- tai BC-arvolippu). D- ja E-vyöhykkeillä vyöhykelisälipunhinta olisi ao. kaaren arvolipun hinta. Lisäksi nykytyyppisen raitiovaunuarvolipun säilyttäminenon perusteltua

http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...eet_2012_3.pdf

----------


## MrArakawa

> Itselläni on tapana antaa positiivistä palautetta kuljettajasta, jos tekee normaalista jotain poikkeavaa, siis hyvällä tavalla poikkeavaa ja negatiivistä taas jos tekee huonolla tavalla poikkeavaa normaalista tilanteesta.


Voiko positiivista palautetta antaa nykyään jo reaaliajassa? Matkustaessani hiljattain linjalla 55 oli Veolian tuliterän bussin poistumisovilla erikseen peukkupainikkeet. En kokeillut painaa, mutta oletin että kyseessä olisi jonkinlainen kiitos-painike. Osaako joku kertoa enemmän?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Voiko positiivista palautetta antaa nykyään jo reaaliajassa? Matkustaessani hiljattain linjalla 55 oli Veolian tuliterän bussin poistumisovilla erikseen peukkupainikkeet. En kokeillut painaa, mutta oletin että kyseessä olisi jonkinlainen kiitos-painike. Osaako joku kertoa enemmän?


Se peukkupainike on juurikin kiitosten antamista varten. Niitä löytyy osasta Veolian busseja.

----------


## zige94

> Voiko positiivista palautetta antaa nykyään jo reaaliajassa? Matkustaessani hiljattain linjalla 55 oli Veolian tuliterän bussin poistumisovilla erikseen peukkupainikkeet. En kokeillut painaa, mutta oletin että kyseessä olisi jonkinlainen kiitos-painike. Osaako joku kertoa enemmän?





> Se peukkupainike on juurikin kiitosten antamista varten. Niitä löytyy osasta Veolian busseja.


Luulisi tämän alentavan sitä kynnystä kiitoksen antamiseen.. Saakohan kuljettajat nähdä niitä "peukkuja" esim. jostain listalta? (monta peukkua tuli oman ajovuoron aikana) Noi peukkunapit on ainakin kaikissa 1208 - eteenpäin sarjan busseissa, 1201-1207 autoista en tiedä. Lisäksi joissakin 4xx ja 5xx -autoissa oon nähnyt (esim. 568 - 572 tosin niissä olleet hymykuvat on taidettu kaikista jo repiä irti).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Noi peukkunapit on ainakin kaikissa 1208 - eteenpäin sarjan busseissa, 1201-1207 autoista en tiedä. Lisäksi joissakin 4xx ja 5xx -autoissa oon nähnyt (esim. 568 - 572 tosin niissä olleet hymykuvat on taidettu kaikista jo repiä irti).


Itse olen nähnyt niitä myös 100-, 200- ja 300-sarjojen City L:issä ja Ikaruksissa.

----------


## Nak

> Voiko positiivista palautetta antaa nykyään jo reaaliajassa?


Kyllä. Kuljettajan päivää piristää varmasti kun käyt poistuessasi sanomassa esim. "kiitos, ajat miellyttävästi"  :Wink:

----------


## tkp

> Kyllä. Kuljettajan päivää piristää varmasti kun käyt poistuessasi sanomassa esim. "kiitos, ajat miellyttävästi"


Täällä Kehä III:sen ulkopuolella asiakkaat uskaltaa keskioveltakin pois jäädessään huikata "kiitos"  :Smile:

----------


## Koala

> Täällä Kehä III:sen ulkopuolella asiakkaat uskaltaa keskioveltakin pois jäädessään huikata "kiitos"


Kuin myös sisäpuolella.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Täällä Kehä III:sen ulkopuolella asiakkaat uskaltaa keskioveltakin pois jäädessään huikata "kiitos"


Omat havaintoni tukevat tätä väitettä. Matkustan säännöllisesti Lahden paikallisbusseilla ja siellä tuntuu olevan itsestään selvyys tervehtiä kuljettajaa kyytiin noustessa ja kiittää matkasta poistuessa. Helsingissä niin kuljettajat kuin matkustajatkin haluavat olla omissa oloissaan ja kanssakäymistä harvoin kuulee. Minulle tämä on sinänsä ihan ok. Itse asiassa jörönä suomalaisena tuntuu välillä jopa hieman ahdistavalta lahtelaisbussissa: kaikki muutkin matkustajat minua ennen ovat takaovelta poistuessaan muistaneet kuljettajaa vähintään kädenheilautuksella, joten kaipa sitä sitten minunkin täytyy. Kaikkein oudoimmalta kuulostaa, kun monella lahtelaiskuljettajalla on tapana kiittää lipunleimauksesta. Sellaista en muista koskaan kuulleeni Helsingin liikenteessä.

----------


## halla

Itse olen huomannut kuljettajana että ei tarvitse siirtyä kun helsingistä espoosen ja muutos on dramaattinen. Espoossa lähes jokainen aikuinen tervehtii sisälle tullessaan. Tilannettaa saattaa edesauttaa tietty se että koitan hakea katsekontaktin kun asiakas astuu sisälle ja jos sen saan niin tervehdin.

----------


## zige94

En tiedä onko muut kiinnittäneet huomiota mutta yleensä ulkomaalaiset kuljettajat matkustajia, jotkut jopa todella pirteään sävyyn. Etenkin Nobinan Hakunilan varikolla näitä hyviä ulkomaalaisia kuljettajia tuntuu riittävät.

Eilenkin 76B:ll ajeli joku uusi kuljettaja. Astuin sisään bussiin niin tämä kuljettaja heilauttaa kättään ja toivottaa todella pirteään sävyyn "Hyvää huomenta" ja kiittää lipun leimauksen jälkeen. Vähän ajan päästä se alkaa juttelemaankin mulle vielä (istuin etupenkillä). Olin kyllä yllättynyt.

En tiedä suomalaiset niin ujoja vai ollaanko me kehä III:n sisäpuolella asuvat/syntyneet omassa oloissamme viihtyviä. Itse olen oppinut jo tunnistamaan kuljettajat ketä tervehtiä ja ketä ei kannata edes tervehtiä kun vastausta ei kuitenkaan tule.

----------


## Hape

Zige, me hesalaiset olemme hiljaisia, osa varautuneitakin. Kehä kolmosen ulkopuolella tilanne on toinen, ihmiset ovat avoimempia. Siellä pidetään palveluammatissa toimivan tervehtimistä itsestäänselvyytenä. Vielä runsaat kaksikymmentä vuotta sitten bussinkuljettajan/kaupan kassan tervehtiminen oli harvinaista.
Myös monen maahanmuuttajan kotimaassa ollaan paljon välittömämpiä, uskalletaan ottaa katsekontakti vieraaseen ihmiseen, jopa jutella. Nyt tämä kulttuuri on rantautunut myös pk-seudulle, kiitos välittömämpien maahanmuuttajien. Moni suomalinenkin on muuttunut helpommin lähestyttäväksi.

----------


## hana

Olen Suomalainen kuljettaja HSL-alueella, mutta kotoisin Itä-Suomesta. Itse olen huomannut että yleensä jos juttelee matkustajien kanssa ne ovat joko vanhuksia tai "höppänöitä." Jos etupenkillä istuvalle "normi" matkustajalle heittää jotain  juttua keskustelua ei yleensä synny, päinvastoin usein matkustajan ilmeestä näkee, että mitä tuo minulle puhuu :Very Happy:

----------


## joboo

Jos kuljettaja ei tervehdi minua ensimäisenä niin minä teen aloitteen, jos ei vastaa niin sanon uudestaa jos ei sitten tule mitään niin ei voi mitään. Ensimmäisenä tulee pari asiaa mieleen että voisi jättää lipun leimaamatta jollion varmasti avaisi suun tai sitten henkilö ei vain sovi asiakaspalvelutyöhön.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ensimmäisenä tulee pari asiaa mieleen että voisi jättää lipun leimaamatta jollion varmasti avaisi suun


En näkisi viisaaksi, että tällä tavalla yrittää saada kuljettajaa tervehtimään. Jos kuljettaja ei tervehdi, niin ei sille voi mitään muuta, kuin todeta kuljettajan olevan epäystävällinen. Ja jos kuljettaja ei sanoisi mitään, vaikka lippua ei leimaakaan, niin olisihan se aika naurettavaa käydä selittämään lipuntarkastajalle, että jätin lipun ostamatta kun kuljettaja ei tervehtinyt tai puhunut minulle.  :Wink:

----------


## b10m55

> Zige, me hesalaiset olemme hiljaisia, osa varautuneitakin. Kehä kolmosen ulkopuolella tilanne on toinen, ihmiset ovat avoimempia. Siellä pidetään palveluammatissa toimivan tervehtimistä itsestäänselvyytenä. Vielä runsaat kaksikymmentä vuotta sitten bussinkuljettajan/kaupan kassan tervehtiminen oli harvinaista.
> Myös monen maahanmuuttajan kotimaassa ollaan paljon välittömämpiä, uskalletaan ottaa katsekontakti vieraaseen ihmiseen, jopa jutella. Nyt tämä kulttuuri on rantautunut myös pk-seudulle, kiitos välittömämpien maahanmuuttajien.


No mutta. Eikös helsinkiläisistä vain n. 40 prosenttia ole syntyperäisiä. Eikös yhtä lailla muualta muuttaneiden suomalaistenkin pitäisi tuoda avoimempaa kulttuuria tänne, jos kerran ulkomaalaisetkin. Vai muuttuvatko muualta Suomesta tänne tulevat mykiksi Helsinkiin päästyään?

----------


## Koala

> niin ei sille voi mitään muuta, kuin todeta kuljettajan olevan epäystävällinen


Ihan oman mielenterveyden kannalta tämänkin voi jättää väliin... Jos on huonotapaista olla vastaamatta tervehdykseen, on minusta vielä huonotapaisempaa jos matkustaja alkaa "kouluttaa" itselleen tuntematonta kuljettajaa. Pienet on ihmisellä murheet jos aletaan showta vetämään kun bussinkuljettaja ei vastaa tervehdykseen  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ihan oman mielenterveyden kannalta tämänkin voi jättää väliin... Jos on huonotapaista olla vastaamatta tervehdykseen, on minusta vielä huonotapaisempaa jos matkustaja alkaa "kouluttaa" itselleen tuntematonta kuljettajaa. Pienet on ihmisellä murheet jos aletaan showta vetämään kun bussinkuljettaja ei vastaa tervehdykseen


Niin ajattelin siis, että voi todeta mielessään kuljettajan olevan epäystävällinen.

----------


## Koala

> Niin ajattelin siis, että voi todeta mielessään kuljettajan olevan epäystävällinen.


Joo siis ymmärsin toki, ajoin takaa sitä että itse en uhraa edes puolta ajatusta sille jos kuljettaja ei vastaa minun, kenties päivän 900:nnen matkustajan tervehdykseen. Vinkiksi joboolle lähinnä  :Smile:

----------


## Kani

> Joo siis ymmärsin toki, ajoin takaa sitä että itse en uhraa edes puolta ajatusta sille jos kuljettaja ei vastaa minun, kenties päivän 900:nnen matkustajan tervehdykseen. Vinkiksi joboolle lähinnä


Enpä kuitenkaan muista, milloin viimeksi ruokakaupan kassanhoitaja ei olisi tervehtinyt. Heilläkin on joka päivä satoja asiakkaita.

----------


## vristo

> Enpä kuitenkaan muista, milloin viimeksi ruokakaupan kassanhoitaja ei olisi tervehtinyt. Heilläkin on joka päivä satoja asiakkaita.


Minua taas tervehtivät joka kerta (ja minä takaisin).

----------


## Karosa

> Minua taas tervehtivät joka kerta (ja minä takaisi).


Sama täällä, en ole törmännyt vielä kertaakaan myyjää kassalla joka ei tervehtisi.

----------


## zige94

> Olen Suomalainen kuljettaja HSL-alueella, mutta kotoisin Itä-Suomesta. Itse olen huomannut että yleensä jos juttelee matkustajien kanssa ne ovat joko vanhuksia tai "höppänöitä." Jos etupenkillä istuvalle "normi" matkustajalle heittää jotain  juttua keskustelua ei yleensä synny, päinvastoin usein matkustajan ilmeestä näkee, että mitä tuo minulle puhuu


Mulle on osunut kohdalle noita juttelemaan alkaneita, kaikki ovat kyllä olleet ulkomaalaisia kuskeja. Auttaisiko siihen asiaan se että itse olen ruskea ihonväriltäni? Ulkomaalaisilla (etenkin afrikkalaisilla) se on kulttuuri että aletaan juttelee ihan ventovieraan kanssa noin vain, suomessa se on erikoista.

----------


## Hape

B10m55, moni maaltamuuttaja muuttaa Hesaan muutettuaan käytöstään, sääli. Moni suorastaan häpeää syntyperäänsä. Onneksi nuorempi sukupolvi ajattelee jo toisin, säilyttävät muteensa, uskaltavat jutella.

----------


## Kani

> Sama täällä, en ole törmännyt vielä kertaakaan myyjää kassalla joka ei tervehtisi.


Karosa ja vristo, lukekaas tarkkaan, minäkin sanoin juuri noin.

----------


## joht. Nyman

En ole minäkään koskaan törmännyt kassaan, joka ei tervehtisi. Eikä muuten ole törmännyt Timo Kahilainenkaan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBDpIHH4glE

----------


## tlajunen

Tänään Elielin Alepassa kassa ei tervehtinyt lainkaan, ei ottanut edes katsekontaktia ennen kuin viuhtoi juomapulloa koodilukijaan. Ehkä syynä oli se, että kassalla oli joku pullokuitinräpläys siinä samalla vähän kesken, mutta otti kuitenkin asiakkaita.

En olisi ehkä muutoin kiinnittänyt huomiota, mutta muistissa oli vielä tämä ketju eiliseltä.

----------


## vristo

> Karosa ja vristo, lukekaas tarkkaan, minäkin sanoin juuri noin.


Sorry: oli todella valikoivaa lukeminen ja sana "ei" oli kyllä kohdallani jäänyt kokonaan huomiomatta. Pahoitteluni.

----------


## zige94

> Tänään Elielin Alepassa kassa ei tervehtinyt lainkaan, ei ottanut edes katsekontaktia ennen kuin viuhtoi juomapulloa koodilukijaan. Ehkä syynä oli se, että kassalla oli joku pullokuitinräpläys siinä samalla vähän kesken, mutta otti kuitenkin asiakkaita.
> 
> En olisi ehkä muutoin kiinnittänyt huomiota, mutta muistissa oli vielä tämä ketju eiliseltä.


Tuolla Elielin Alepassa on yleensä vähän liian kiireistä henkilökuntaa. Usein sanovat kaksi asiaa, tervehdys joka joidenkin tapauksessa on todella hiljainen tai tympeä. Toinen on kun sanoo ostosten loppusumman, aina ei edes sitä.. Kaikissa muissa kaupoissa kyllä ihan kunnolla tervehditään, ostosten loppusumma ja kiitos näkemiin, mutt Elielin Alepassa tämä ei taida henkilökunnan ohjeistukseen kuulua..

----------


## Koala

> Enpä kuitenkaan muista, milloin viimeksi ruokakaupan kassanhoitaja ei olisi tervehtinyt. Heilläkin on joka päivä satoja asiakkaita.


Mitä siitä? Kenen päivä oikeasti menee pilalle jos bussinkuljettaja ei tervehdi? Alepan kassa kuitenkin vaan rahastaa niitä ostoksia, bussinkuljettajan tärkein työ on kuljettaa sitä bussia, turvallisesti ja ehjänä paikasta A paikkaan B. Kumpi työ sinusta on vastuullisempaa, kuljettaa 100 ihmistä liikenteessä vai myydä tölkki maitoa?

----------


## Kani

Enpähän ymmärrä, mitä työn vastuullisuus liittyy normaalien käytöstapojen noudattamiseen. Ainakin itse ajaessani linja-autoa pystyn huolehtimaan matkustajien turvallisuudesta ja kuljetettavasta ajoneuvosta ilman, että asiakkaiden tervehdykseen vastaaminen vähentää työn vastuullista suorittamista. Varsinkin, kun asiakkaiden kanssa seurustellaan auton ollessa pysähtyneenä pysäkillä. Asiakkaista päinvastoin saa voimia jaksaa pitkiäkin päiviä ruuhkaliikenteessä. Ja esimerkiksi yövuoroilla asiakkaisiin aktiivisesti kontaktia ottava palvelu parantaa turvallisuutta ehkäisemällä ennalta konflikteja.

Ei tässäkään ketjussa kukaan ole vaatinut kuljettajaa tervehtimään jokaista asiakasta sanallisesti, vaan pelkkä läsnäolo ja katsekontakti riittää. Toisen ihmisen tervehdykseen vastaamatta jättäminen on huonoa käytöstä, ollaan sitten mitä tahansa ammattia suorittamassa tai vapaa-ajalla.

----------


## Samppa

> Enpähän ymmärrä, mitä työn vastuullisuus liittyy normaalien käytöstapojen noudattamiseen. Ainakin itse ajaessani linja-autoa pystyn huolehtimaan matkustajien turvallisuudesta ja kuljetettavasta ajoneuvosta ilman, että asiakkaiden tervehdykseen vastaaminen vähentää työn vastuullista suorittamista. Varsinkin, kun asiakkaiden kanssa seurustellaan auton ollessa pysähtyneenä pysäkillä. Asiakkaista päinvastoin saa voimia jaksaa pitkiäkin päiviä ruuhkaliikenteessä. Ja esimerkiksi yövuoroilla asiakkaisiin aktiivisesti kontaktia ottava palvelu parantaa turvallisuutta ehkäisemällä ennalta konflikteja.
> 
> Ei tässäkään ketjussa kukaan ole vaatinut kuljettajaa tervehtimään jokaista asiakasta sanallisesti, vaan pelkkä läsnäolo ja katsekontakti riittää. Toisen ihmisen tervehdykseen vastaamatta jättäminen on huonoa käytöstä, ollaan sitten mitä tahansa ammattia suorittamassa tai vapaa-ajalla.


Voiko joku perustellusti olla erimieltä tuosta Kanin kommentista?

----------


## vristo

> Voiko joku perustellusti olla erimieltä tuosta Kanin kommentista?


Ei kyllä mitenkään, niin tyhjentävästi hän kertoi bussinkuljettajan perimmäisestä olemuksesta, kuten myös muun kohteliaan ja huomaavaisen kanssakäymisen pelisäännöistä.  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...at_bussiin_ja/

Itsekin olen joskus todistanut tälläistä toimintaa, tosin siinä roolissa, että olin itse menossa vaihtoon ja vaihtoon tullut kuljettaja hiihti minua vastaan puolessa välissä klovin varikkoa ja klovinristin pysäkkiä :/ Eipä muu auttanut kun pahoitella tapahtunutta

 Ja toinen kerta oli leppävaarassa ilman matkustajia taukoparkissa, mutta niin, että auto oli vaihtunut minun tietämättä. Kuski tuli parkkiin ja häipyi siitä ja minä ihmettelin kymmenen minuuttia vaihtoajan yli, miksi autoa ei näy.  :Very Happy:  Varikolta selvisi sitten oikea auto ja lähtö tapahtui sen takia n. 10min myöhässä

----------


## Koala

> Voiko joku perustellusti olla erimieltä tuosta Kanin kommentista?


Pitäisikö olla? Minä vaan ihmettelen sitä että kannattaako siitä niin kovin ottaa itseensä jos kuljettaja ei tervehdi, jos kuitenkin vie ehjänä perille. On oma elämä kovasti helpompaa kun ei aina tarvitse alkaa kostamaan tervehtimättömyyttä kuten aiemmin ketjussa, että aletaan hokea sitä tervehdystä ja suunnitellaan jo lipun leimaamattomuutta kostoksi siitä ettei tervehditä. Saa pikkuisen suuria mittasuhteita-kuitenkin-pikkujuttu.

----------


## chauffer

> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...at_bussiin_ja/
> 
> Itsekin olen joskus todistanut tälläistä toimintaa, tosin siinä roolissa, että olin itse menossa vaihtoon ja vaihtoon tullut kuljettaja hiihti minua vastaan puolessa välissä klovin varikkoa ja klovinristin pysäkkiä :/ Eipä muu auttanut kun pahoitella tapahtunutta
> 
>  Ja toinen kerta oli leppävaarassa ilman matkustajia taukoparkissa, mutta niin, että auto oli vaihtunut minun tietämättä. Kuski tuli parkkiin ja häipyi siitä ja minä ihmettelin kymmenen minuuttia vaihtoajan yli, miksi autoa ei näy.  Varikolta selvisi sitten oikea auto ja lähtö tapahtui sen takia n. 10min myöhässä


Tässä linkin tapahtumassa oli kuitenkin unohtunut mainita että kuljettaja oli ensin soittanut työnjohtoon, työnjohto oli heti soittanut jatkavalle kuljettajalle, tämä oli väärällä puolella tietä eli tässä tapauksessa n.150 metrin päässä. Kun tämä asia oli selvinnyt ja kuljettaja oli saanut näköyhteyden jatkavaan kuljettajaan, tämä oli poistunut toisen kuljettajan tulosuuntaan. Buscomin tiedoissa näkyi kuljettajien myyntierien lopetuksen ja aloituksen ero,joka oli alle 5 minuuttia. Todennäköisesti lopettava kuljettaja oli tehnyt lopetuksen jo heti pysäkille tultuaan ja jatkava varmaan jonkin aikaa autoon astumisen jälkeen. Tuskin tuo auto siis ilman valvontaa(kuljettajaa) oli 1-2 minuuttia kauempaa, molempien kuljettajien kuitenkin ollessa 50-100 metrin päässä korkeintaan..  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> Tässä linkin tapahtumassa oli kuitenkin unohtunut mainita että


Tyypillistä metroa, aina vähän liioitellaan ja heitetään yläkanttiin asioita.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Tyypillistä metroa, aina vähän liioitellaan ja heitetään yläkanttiin asioita.


Tota noin... Matkustajanhan kertomus se tilanteen kesto oli, Metron toimitus lisänny sen suoraan sellaisenaan  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

Niin tai näin, tilanteesta on saatu kuvia kun auto seisoo ilman kuljettajaa lähimaillakaan. Tälläistä mahdollisuutta ei mielestäni pitäisi päästä syntymään lainkaan ja kuten liikennepäällikkökin totesi jotakuinkin näin "Vuoron jättävän kuljettajan pitää odottaa bussissa niin kauan, että jatkaja tulee. Se on ehdoton ohje ja kaikilla tiedossa."
Mielestäni se ei riitä, että tiedetään jatkajan olevan tulossa jostain vaan sen pitää tulla siihen etuovelle asti.

----------


## Karosa

> Tota noin... Matkustajanhan kertomus se tilanteen kesto oli, Metron toimitus lisänny sen suoraan sellaisenaan


Tota noin... Metron toimitus muokkaa uutisia ja artikkeleita, olen lähettänyt joitain uutisia ja huomaan kyllä kun otsikko muuttuu alkuperäisestä huomattavasti - melkein voisi luulla uutisesta jotain muuta.

Mutta kuten Nak sanoi, pitäisi odoittaa toista kuljettajaa ennenkuin poistuu.

----------


## chauffer

> Niin tai näin, tilanteesta on saatu kuvia kun auto seisoo ilman kuljettajaa lähimaillakaan. Tälläistä mahdollisuutta ei mielestäni pitäisi päästä syntymään lainkaan ja kuten liikennepäällikkökin totesi jotakuinkin näin "Vuoron jättävän kuljettajan pitää odottaa bussissa niin kauan, että jatkaja tulee. Se on ehdoton ohje ja kaikilla tiedossa."
> Mielestäni se ei riitä, että tiedetään jatkajan olevan tulossa jostain vaan sen pitää tulla siihen etuovelle asti.


Niin tai näin, noista kuvistahan ei selviä onko kuljettaja lähimaillakaan autoa...  :Laughing:  voi esim. seisoa tuossa auton vieressä...  :Cool:

----------


## Pekkaeero

Mitäs tähän sanotte?

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...an_katso_kuva/

----------


## sub

Kummatkin osapuolet tekivät virheen, asia kuitenkin selvitettiin puhumalla eikä sitä poliisia nyt todellakaan aina tarvitse olla kutsumassa paikalle, case closed, imo.

----------


## Overdriver

> Mitäs tähän sanotte?
> 
> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...an_katso_kuva/


Tuollaisen höyrypään raivoamisen jälkeen kuljettaja saa kaikki sympatiani, vaikka olisikin ajanut pysäkin ohi turhan vauhdikkaasti. Todennäköisesti tuo räyhääjä on näyttänyt pysäytysmerkkiä siten, ettei kuljettajan ole ollut mahdollista nähdä sitä.

----------


## Nak

> Tuollaisen höyrypään raivoamisen jälkeen kuljettaja saa kaikki sympatiani, vaikka olisikin ajanut pysäkin ohi turhan vauhdikkaasti. Todennäköisesti tuo räyhääjä on näyttänyt pysäytysmerkkiä siten, ettei kuljettajan ole ollut mahdollista nähdä sitä.


Samaa mieltä  :Smile:  ja räyhääjä ei olisi muuten astunut seuraavaltakaan pysäkiltä minun kyytiin, tuollaisen riehumisen jälkeen.(bussin lasien ja kylkien hakkaaminen ja liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantaminen ajoradalla hyppien)

----------


## ess

Olikohan kyseessä sama kaveri kuin taannoin Hervannassa. Tällä kertaa vain vaatteet päällä.

----------


## Kani

> Mitäs tähän sanotte?
> 
> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...an_katso_kuva/


Sanon vain, että "maailman onnellisimmassa maassa" osataan tehdä puolin ja toisin suuri näytös ja periaatekysymys mistä tahansa asiasta.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei ole kerta eikä kaksi kun olen sydän kurkussa seissyt Munkkiniemen aukion bussipysäkillä odottamassa bussia, joka kulkee noin kerran tunnissa. (Ei toki tasan kerran tunnissa, sellainen aikataulu olisi aivan liian helppo muistaa.) Siinä sitten seistään valkoisen Expressbus-muurin takana miettimässä, josko se 213 viitsii pysähtyä vai ei. Aikamoinen akrobaatti saa olla, että sieltä bussimuurin takaa onnistuu näyttämään pysähtymismerkkiä. Jotkut kuljettajat jäävät sinne jonon perään kuikuilemaan, jotkut vaan posottavat ohi. Matkustajan etu ei ole se, että bussin pysähtyminen on kiinni kuljettajan viitseliäisyydestä tai siitä, sattuuko pysäkillä olemaan muita busseja samaan aikaan.

Propsit tuolle 22:n kuskille siitä, että selvitti asian puhumalla kuntoon. Vaikka pysäkille jätetyn matkustajan käytös oli asiatonta, luulen, että ko. kuski taitaa seuraavalla kerralla katsoa hiukan huolellisemmin sinne pysäkille ennen kuin ajaa ohi. Loppu hyvin, kaikki hyvin?

----------


## zige94

> Vaikka pysäkille jätetyn matkustajan käytös oli asiatonta, luulen, että ko. kuski taitaa seuraavalla kerralla katsoa hiukan huolellisemmin sinne pysäkille ennen kuin ajaa ohi. Loppu hyvin, kaikki hyvin?


Niin, tarinahan ei kerro että kuinka ajoissa ja selkeästi matkustaja käsimerkkiä näytti. Itse hengailen usein tuttujen kuskien kyydissä ja aina näkee matkustajia jotka näyttää liian myöhään, tai juuri ja juuri nostaa kättänsä vartalostaan irti jne. ja sitten huidotaan kunnolla kun bussi meinaa ajaa ohi.

----------


## Karosa

> Niin, tarinahan ei kerro että kuinka ajoissa ja selkeästi matkustaja käsimerkkiä näytti. Itse hengailen usein tuttujen kuskien kyydissä ja aina näkee matkustajia jotka näyttää liian myöhään, tai juuri ja juuri nostaa kättänsä vartalostaan irti jne. ja sitten huidotaan kunnolla kun bussi meinaa ajaa ohi.


Komppaan, ja jatkan asiaa vielä sillä sanomalla, että osa matkustajista ei jaksa liikkua pysäkillä sen vertaa jos pysäkillä on bussi, niin sen taakse viittomaan bussille johon haluavat mennä, sittenkun odoitamme poistuvaa bussia pysäkillä ohimenevällä kaistalla, kun bussi on lähtenyt, niin sitten huidotaan kuin viimeistä päivää että bussi olisi ohi ajamassa, matkustajat, ottakaa järki käteen ja näyttäkää käsimerkkiä mielellään aikaisin.

----------


## hylje

Eikö bussin ja sen kuljettajan olekkaan tarkoitus palvella matkustajaa? Bussimuurin takaa on ihan oikeutettua odottaa, että kaikki sillä pysäkillä pysähtyvät bussit oikeasti myös käyvät siellä pysäkillä edes katsomassa onko siellä kyytiin nousijoita.

----------


## halla

En nyt jaksa kaivaa HSL:n myynti- ja palveluopasta käteeni ja antaa teille suoraa lainausta mutta pointti on se että jos pysäkillä on jo maksimimäärä linja-autoja tai muutoin näkyvyys estynyt pysäkille, ei pysäkkiä saa ohittaa ennen kun on nähnyt onko asiakkaita kyytiin tulossa. Melko selkeää omasta mielestäni.

----------


## 339-DF

> En nyt jaksa kaivaa HSL:n myynti- ja palveluopasta käteeni ja antaa teille suoraa lainausta mutta pointti on se että jos pysäkillä on jo maksimimäärä linja-autoja tai muutoin näkyvyys estynyt pysäkille, ei pysäkkiä saa ohittaa ennen kun on nähnyt onko asiakkaita kyytiin tulossa. Melko selkeää omasta mielestäni.


Voi kun maailma olisi sellainen, että kaikki bussinkuljettajat lukisivat tuon ohjeen, ymmärtäisivät sen ja toimisivat sen mukaan.

----------


## Karosa

> Eikö bussin ja sen kuljettajan olekkaan tarkoitus palvella matkustajaa? Bussimuurin takaa on ihan oikeutettua odottaa, että kaikki sillä pysäkillä pysähtyvät bussit oikeasti myös käyvät siellä pysäkillä edes katsomassa onko siellä kyytiin nousijoita.


Näin minä kuulin kuljettajalta että: bussin ei tarvitse pysähtyä pysäkillä jos siinä ei ole ketään viittomassa tai kukaan pois jäämässä, jos siinä on 1 bussi pysäkillä, niin silloin voi ajaa ohi jos ketään ei viito tai jää pois, jos 2 tai enemmän niin odotettava pysäkin tyhjenemistä ja katsottava tilanne uudelleen. Kyllähän nyt matkustajallakin pitää jotain järkeä päässä olla.

----------


## Topi

Eilen tulin kyllä erittäin hyvälle mielelle kun illalla Tampereella käväisin Viinikassa. Kun kävelin aikatauluista tietämättä kohti lähintä kotilinjani pysäkkiä niin näin takanani jonkin matkan päässä kyseisen auton liikennevaloissa. Juoksuksi pistin ja pysäkki oli vielä kaukana. Viittomaan en ruvennut kun en pysäkin kohdalla ollut ja kyseinen linja pysähtyy siinä poikkeuksetta. Bussi porhaltaa ohi, pysäkille on vielä matkaa ja pistän vielä vähän vauhtia. Bussista jää muutama matkustaja ja kyytiin nousee pari. Bussikuski jää odottamaan vielä minua.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Minulle on kerran sattunut tilanne, jossa bussi meinasi ajaa ohitseni. Odotin Ohjaajantien pysäkillä linjaa h56 Kalasatamaan, kun pysäkille oli pysähtyneenä jo linjojen h43 ja h51 bussit. En voinut mitenkään nähdä h56:n bussin saapuvan pysäkille, mutta kuljettaja katsoi aiheelliseksi ajaa taaimmaisen pysäkillä olevan bussin viereen, ja odottaa kunnes ensimmäinen on lähtenyt. Sitten kun bussin näin, oli kuljettaja jo lähdössä jatkamaan matkaa, pysähtyen kuitenkin ja ottaen minut kyytiin, nuhteluiden kera. Mielestäni minun ei tässä tilanteessa olisi tarvinnut toimia toisin, eli lähteä odottamaan bussia noiden kahden bussin taakse, pysäkkialueen ulkopuolelle. Jos h56:n kuljettaja olisi jäänyt (ohjeiden mukaan) odottamaan vuoroaan kahden bussin taakse, olisi tilanteesta selvitty ilman minkäänlaisia, normaalista poikkeavia, toimenpiteitä.

----------


## Karosa

> Bussikuski jää odottamaan vielä minua.


Ja näinhän jokaisen kuuluisi toimia, mutta ei jokainen siltikään toimi.  :Sad:

----------


## zige94

> Ja näinhän jokaisen kuuluisi toimia, mutta ei jokainen siltikään toimi.


Eihän nyt jokaisen kuulu toimia niin että jää juoksijaa odottamaan pysäkillä, etenkään jos juoksija on myöhässä. Onhan se hyvän tavan mukaista jne. Näitä juoksijoita on vilkkailla pysäkeillä paljon ja tulee koko ajan, jos jokaiselle pysäkille jää odottamaan niin eihän siitä mitään tule. Tilanteen mukaan, jos esim. ehtisi juosta pysäkille jos bussi siihen pysähtyisi niin olisi hyvän tavan mukaista pysähtyä siihen. Ei junakaan odota jos juokset myöhässä asemalle/junaan (yleensä)  :Smile:

----------


## Kani

Sellaistakin useasti tapahtuu, että matkustajan juostessa kaukana edessä olevaa pysäkkiä kohti, pysäyttää kuljettaja juoksijan kohdalle ja näin ilahduttaa asiakkaan samalla jouduttaen molempien matkaa. Saahan linja-autolla pysähtyä muuallekin kuin pysäkeille, kunhan TLL 27§ täyttyy.

Ja on niitä juniakin pysäytetty juoksijain ilahduttamiseksi.

----------


## Karosa

> Ei junakaan odota jos juokset myöhässä asemalle/junaan (yleensä)


Mutta junahan on täysin eri asia kuin bussi, ja luulisi Sinun se tietävän.  :Wink:  Bussilla on paljon helpompaa pysähtyä, kuin junalla.
Kyllä minä ainakin itse pysähtyisin/odottaisin juoksevaa asiakasta, en takaa muista.

----------


## Topi

> Ja näinhän jokaisen kuuluisi toimia, mutta ei jokainen siltikään toimi.


Olen tottunut siihen että jos käy näin että tulee pysäkille myöhässä niin voi voi. Aikataulut tietäessäni olen aina säntillisesti paikalla, mutta näissä tilanteissa olen tottunut siihen että bussi ajaa hurauttaa pois minusta välittämättä, mutta ymmärrän että jos minua ei vaikka olla huomattu. Mutta luotan bussikuskien ystävällisyyteen näissä tilanteissa jos huomaa jonkun juoksemassa bussiin.

----------


## hana

> Mutta junahan on täysin eri asia kuin bussi, ja luulisi Sinun se tietävän.  Bussilla on paljon helpompaa pysähtyä, kuin junalla.
> Kyllä minä ainakin itse pysähtyisin/odottaisin juoksevaa asiakasta, en takaa muista.


Esim. Mäkelänkadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä kaupunkiin päin mentäessä juoksijan odottaminen on täysin turhaa, eri asia esim. Keravalla jossa seuraava bussi voi tulla vasta reilun tunnin päästä.  esim. Haapaniemen pysäkillä kaupunkiin päin mentäessä monilla matkustajilla on kokonaisuuden hahmottaminen vaikeaa kun on jonossa useita busseja ja kun jono lähtee liikkeelle on turhaa pysäyttää jo kerran pysäkille pysähtynyt bussi kun seuraava bussi tulee jo seuraavissa valoissa. Haapaniemen kohdalla pysäkkialue on pitkä, keltaiseksi maalattu kivetys, toki sitä ei talvella näy.

----------


## sub

Kerran olen ollut isolla matkustajalautalla, joka peruutti jo laiturista lähdettyään noukkimaan rannasta yksittäisen motoristin. Kippari sai matkustajilta spontaanit aplodit. Sori OT.

----------


## Kani

Lähetin juuri kiittävän palautteen metrojunankuljettajasta, joka kuulutti asiallisella tavalla siitä, ettei sulkeutuvien ovien väliin pidä tunkea. Jos tällainen kuulutus tulisi jokaisen tunkijan jälkeen, saattaisi itsekäs kyynärpäämentaliteetti vähentyä.

----------


## vristo

Yhtään arvostelematta kollegan toimintaa, olen sitä mieltä, että linja-autonkuljettajan pitää aina varmistua siitä, ettei kyseisen linjan pysäkillä ole kyytiin pyrkiviä matkustajia. Jos näkyvyyden peittää toinen bussi, niin silloin on oltava vieläkin tarkempi ja ainakin minä jää sen taakse odottamaan vuoroani.

Poikkeuksen tekevät pääväylät, jossa useammat, ellei kaikki, bussilinjat päätyvät samaan terminaaliin. Tällöin liikenteen toimivuuden kannalta on mielestäni parempi, että etummainen menee sinne lastaamaan ja perässä tuleva ottaa seuraavan pysäkin. Mutta, tässäkin tapauksessa tarvitaan suurta tarkkuutta ja huomiokykyä;  esimerkiksi, jos pysäkillä on useampia lastenvaunuja, jotka eivät mahdu yhteen bussiin (tai sen lastenvaunutila on jo täynnä). Tai, jos edellä ajava bussi on muutenkin jo niin täynnä, että pysäkillä odottavat eivät mahdu kyytiin. Itse tarkkailen ja arvioin tilannetta usein edellä ajavan bussin kuormaa takaikkunan läpi ja sen mukaan teen päätökset oman pysäkkikäyntini tarpeesta.

----------


## Overdriver

> Poikkeuksen tekevät pääväylät, jossa useammat, ellei kaikki, bussilinjat päätyvät samaan terminaaliin. Tällöin liikenteen toimivuuden kannalta on mielestäni parempi, että etummainen menee sinne lastaamaan ja perässä tuleva ottaa seuraavan pysäkin. Mutta, tässäkin tapauksessa tarvitaan suurta tarkkuutta ja huomiokykyä;  esimerkiksi, jos pysäkillä on useampia lastenvaunuja, jotka eivät mahdu yhteen bussiin (tai sen lastenvaunutila on jo täynnä). Tai, jos edellä ajava bussi on muutenkin jo niin täynnä, että pysäkillä odottavat eivät mahdu kyytiin. Itse tarkkailen ja arvioin tilannetta usein edellä ajavan bussin kuormaa takaikkunan läpi ja sen mukaan teen päätökset oman pysäkkikäyntini tarpeesta.


Joskus voi olla, että esim. äiti ja lapsi ovat sopineet tapaavansa tietyssä bussissa, ja silloin on kurjaa, jos bussi karauttaakin ohi käymättä pysäkillä ollenkaan. Näitä tapauksia on ollut, ja sen takia kuljettajia ohjeistetaan tarkistamaan, haluaako joku juuri hänen kyytiinsä.

----------


## tkp

> Saahan linja-autolla pysähtyä muuallekin kuin pysäkeille, kunhan TLL 27§ täyttyy.


Entäpä TLL 29§? "Ajoneuvon ovea ei saa avata eikä ajoneuvoon nousta, siitä poistua taikka sitä kuormata tai sen kuormaa purkaa siten, että siitä aiheutuu vaaraa tai tarpeetonta haittaa muulle liikenteelle tai ympäristölle."

----------


## Karosa

> Entäpä TLL 29§? "Ajoneuvon ovea ei saa avata eikä ajoneuvoon nousta, siitä poistua taikka sitä kuormata tai sen kuormaa purkaa siten, että siitä aiheutuu vaaraa tai tarpeetonta haittaa muulle liikenteelle tai ympäristölle."


Tuo haiskahtaa ennemminkin kuorma-autoille tarkoitetusta pykälästä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kani

> Entäpä TLL 29§? "Ajoneuvon ovea ei saa avata eikä ajoneuvoon nousta, siitä poistua taikka sitä kuormata tai sen kuormaa purkaa siten, että siitä aiheutuu vaaraa tai tarpeetonta haittaa muulle liikenteelle tai ympäristölle."


Ammattilainen noudattaa luonnollisesti kaikkia pykäliä. Pysähtyminen muutamaksi sekunniksi tässä tapauksessa aivan hyväksyttävästä syystä ei normaalitilanteesa aiheuttane pykälän tarkoittamaa vaaraa tahi tarpeetonta haittaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuo haiskahtaa ennemminkin kuorma-autoille tarkoitetusta pykälästä.


Pykäläthän on tarkoitettu kaikille, ellei niissä erikseen mainita, keille ne on tarkoitettu. Eihän se ajoneuvotyyppiä katso, aiheuttaako se lastaaminen ja oven avaaminen vaaraa tai haittaa. Tämä pykälä esimerkiksi osoittaa, että jos henkilöautosta poistuva henkilö avaa oven pyöräkaistalle pyörän eteen, oven avannut oli syyllinen.

Mutta toki bussin pysäyttäminen tien varteen on täysin mahdollista niin, ettei se aiheuta vaaraa ja haittaa.

----------


## hylje

Tieliikennelaissa annetaan bussinkuljettajalle vieläpä mahdollisuus pysähtyä pysäkille muualla kuin uloimmalla kaistalla, puhumattakaan taskusta. Tällöin oikealta ohittaminen on kielletty ja vaunussa käyvillä matkustajilla on esteetön kulku suojatien tavoin. Bussinkuljettaja on ilmeisesti silti osittain vastuussa, jos oikealta ohitetaan silti.

----------


## Tuomas

> Joskus voi olla, että esim. äiti ja lapsi ovat sopineet tapaavansa tietyssä bussissa, ja silloin on kurjaa, jos bussi karauttaakin ohi käymättä pysäkillä ollenkaan. Näitä tapauksia on ollut, ja sen takia kuljettajia ohjeistetaan tarkistamaan, haluaako joku juuri hänen kyytiinsä.


Silloinhan se ensiksi bussiin astuva voi kertoa kuljettajalle, että parivaljakon toinen puolisko tulee kyytiin siltä-ja-siltä pysäkiltä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Silloinhan se ensiksi bussiin astuva voi kertoa kuljettajalle, että parivaljakon toinen puolisko tulee kyytiin siltä-ja-siltä pysäkiltä.


Oletusarvo pitäisi kyllä minusta olla, ettei tällaista asiaa pidä kertoa. Voisin kuvitella, että monessa bussinkuljettajassa suorastaan herättäisi hämmennystä, jos matkustaja tulee sanomaan, että "siltä yhdeltä pysäkiltä pitää sitten ottaa yksi matkustaja kyytiin". Todennäköisesti 97 % vastaisi, että "joo, otetaan kyllä kaikki jotka kättään heilauttavat".

HSL-liikenteessä matkustaja ei myöskään varmasti osaisi odottaa, että tällainen asia pitäisi kertoa etukäteen. Koska bussihan pysähtyy aina, kun sille kädellä heilauttaa.

----------


## toson

> Kerran olen ollut isolla matkustajalautalla, joka peruutti jo laiturista lähdettyään noukkimaan rannasta yksittäisen motoristin. Kippari sai matkustajilta spontaanit aplodit. Sori OT.


Mutta minäpä näin yhtenä päivänä,kun Suomenlinnan lautta palasi lähtöasemalle noutamaan myöhästyneen.

----------


## Karosa

Tuli mieleen tosta metrojutusta kun kuljettaja jätti auton vartioimatta, niin tänään oli huipentuma Malmin asemalla, kun 577:n kuljettaja jätti autonsa SEKÄ rahareppunsa, ja lähti täyttämään vesipulloa/vessaan, viipyi n. 4min ja ei säilyttänyt näköyhteyttä autoon.

----------


## zige94

> Tuli mieleen tosta metrojutusta kun kuljettaja jätti auton vartioimatta, niin tänään oli huipentuma Malmin asemalla, kun 577:n kuljettaja jätti autonsa SEKÄ rahareppunsa, ja lähti täyttämään vesipulloa/vessaan, viipyi n. 4min ja ei säilyttänyt näköyhteyttä autoon.


Malmilla nyt jätetään usein etenkin 76A ja B, 77A/577 ja 73 (Ala-Tikkurilan suuntaan) auto, kun käydään esim. vessassa tms. Raharengin kyllä ottavat mukaan, jotkut myös rahareppunsa/laukkunsa jne. Jättikö siis raharenkinsä siihen?

----------


## Karosa

> Jättikö siis raharenkinsä siihen?


Ei ollut oman havaintoni missään kohtaa esillä, luultavasti repussa.
Kuvassa näkee kun hän kävelee kohti ovea, tumma ihoinen mustiin pukeutunut. Autohan oli siis käynnissä koko tämän ajan.

----------


## zige94

> Ei ollut oman havaintoni missään kohtaa esillä, luultavasti repussa.


Tai taskussa? Ei ne koko reppua ota mukaan, yleensä raharenki taskuun ja sit pikaisesti käymään. Yleensä jättää kaikki muut kamat autoon.

----------


## Karosa

> Tai taskussa? Ei ne koko reppua ota mukaan, yleensä raharenki taskuun ja sit pikaisesti käymään. Yleensä jättää kaikki muut kamat autoon.


No hyvin mahdollista, en käynyt hänen taskujaan tai reppua kokeilemassa niin en osaa 100% varmuudella sanoa.  :Laughing:  Mutta kuitenkin aika huolimatonta on jättää auto päälle ja lähtee lampsimaan noin vain.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Beenari

> Se peukkupainike on juurikin kiitosten antamista varten. Niitä löytyy osasta Veolian busseja.


Ahaa! Tämä selittää joidenkin matkustajien ärsyttävän tavan poistuessaan autosta, painaa sitä sinistä invanappia.

----------


## Tuomas

> Oletusarvo pitäisi kyllä minusta olla, ettei  tällaista asiaa pidä kertoa. Voisin kuvitella, että monessa  bussinkuljettajassa suorastaan herättäisi hämmennystä, jos matkustaja  tulee sanomaan, että "siltä yhdeltä pysäkiltä pitää sitten ottaa yksi  matkustaja kyytiin". Todennäköisesti 97 % vastaisi, että "joo, otetaan  kyllä kaikki jotka kättään heilauttavat".


Väärinkäsityksen välttämiseksi teen selväksi, että allaoleva koskee  tilannetta, jossa esimerkiksi Mannerheimintietä tai Hämeentietä pitkin  kulkee jonossa useita busseja, jotka kaikki ovat menossa Elielinaukiolle  tai Rautatientorille. Pohjoisen suuntaan ajettaessa on ilman muuta  selvää, että kuljettaja ei aja pysäkin ohi, ennen kuin hän on todennut,  ettei hänen kyytiinsä ole tulossa ketään.

Kun kertoo kuljettajalle, että kyytiin on tulossa myöhemmältä pysäkiltä  esimerkiksi kaveri, saa varmistettua, että kaveri tosiaankin pääsee  kyytiin. Kuljettajan on vaikea toimia tietyllä tavalla, jos hän ei  tiedä, että hänen pitäisi toimia tietyllä tavalla (eikä  kristallipalloakaan saa enää käyttää ajon aikana  :Smile:  ).

Jos bussit voivat ohitella toisiaan pysäkeillä, joilta kaikki bussit  menevät samaan paikkaan, matkustajat jakautuvat niiden kesken  tasaisemmin. Ei tule sitä ilmiötä, että etummainen bussi on tuulilasia  myöten täynnä, ja perässä tulevat odottelevat lähes tyhjinä, jos nyt  joku olisi sopinut jonkun tapaamisen. Matkakin nopeutuu hieman (tai  ainakin tuntuu nopeutuvan), kun kaikkien bussien ei tarvitse kaikilla  pysäkeillä pysähtyä.

Voihan asiassa käydä toisinkin päin. Jos pysäkillä, jolta kaikki bussit  menevät samaan paikkaan, ei kukaan heiluta kättään, saattaa kuljettaja  ajaa ohi koska päättelee, että kaikki odottavat seuraavaa bussia, jolla  kaveri on tulossa.

Ilmeisesti halutaan, että jokainen bussi pysähtyy aina kaikilla  pysäkeillä, joilla on matkustajia (joskus jopa kahteen tai kolmeenkin kertaan, jos bussijono on pitkä).

----------


## LateZ

Edellinen kirjoittaja on oikeassa, keskustaa lähestyttäessä ei busseja tarvitse ruveta valitsemaan, jos joku menee ohi, seuraava on jo tulossa ja vahinko on vähäinen. Tarkoitan sitä, että vaikkapa Mäkelänkadulla pitäisi huomioida, että seutulinjalla ei pääse Kaisaniemeen, Rautatientorille menevät eivät halua Lauttasaaren bussiin, 51 ja 516 ajavat eri reittiä. Jos nyt kuitenkin joku ohittaa pysäkillä seisovat 51 ja 650K ja Kaisaniemeen menijä joutuu odottamaan seuraavaa, on vahinko hyvin vähäinen. 

Muualla pk-seudulla pitää enemmänkin ottaa huomioon myös se, etteivät matkustajat tunne kaikkia linjoja. Vaikkapa Tikkurilaa lähestyttäessä on käytettyjä pysäkkejä, joilta kaikki linjat ajavat asemalle. Silti kaikki matkustajat eivät osaa käyttää vähän harvemmin kulkevaa linjaa, vaan pysäyttävät sen tutumman takana tulevan. Samoin reittioppaan käyttäjät oudolla seudulla odottavat tiettyä numeroa.

Olisipa kätevää, jos sisääntuloteillä linjojen yhtyessä pääväylään linjakilvet alkaisivat näyttää Tuusulantien suunnassa linjaa 60 tai 600, Lahdenväylän suunnassa 70 tai 700 tai Tikkurilaan tullessa linjoista tutuinta 63 riippumatta siitä, millä linjalla auto on. 

Sisääntuloteillä sujuvoittaisi eniten se, mikäli jonon ensimmäisen auton ei tarvitsisi pysähtyä, jos kukaan ei ole jäämässä ja takana tulee samaa reittiä ajava auto. Hankalat kaistanvaihdot jäisivät pois. Tyypillinen tilanne vaikkapa Mäkelänkadulle tultaessa on se, että edelläajava pysähtyy poimimaan matkustajia eikä vasemmalle kaistalle pääse helposti tai omasta kyydistä jää joku pois. Niinpä sitten molemmat autot tulevat turhaan seuraavalle pysäkille samalla tavalla nipussa valokierron myöhemmin. Jos edelläajava saisi ajaa ohi pysähtymättä, tyhjentäisi se sitten seuraavan pysäkin. 

Voisi ensin kokeilla vaikka M-P 6-20 uutta käytäntöä, uskoisin sen sujuvoittavan ja tasoittavan liikennettä yllättävänkin paljon. Samalla voisi harkita Kaisaniemen pysähdystä myös seuduilla keskustaan päin, jottei tämä yhden pysäkin eroavaisuus reitissä estäisi uutta sujuvaa liikennöintiä.

----------


## Samppa

> Edellinen kirjoittaja on oikeassa, keskustaa lähestyttäessä ei busseja tarvitse ruveta valitsemaan, jos joku menee ohi, seuraava on jo tulossa ja vahinko on vähäinen. Tarkoitan sitä, että vaikkapa Mäkelänkadulla pitäisi huomioida, että seutulinjalla ei pääse Kaisaniemeen, Rautatientorille menevät eivät halua Lauttasaaren bussiin, 51 ja 516 ajavat eri reittiä. Jos nyt kuitenkin joku ohittaa pysäkillä seisovat 51 ja 650K ja Kaisaniemeen menijä joutuu odottamaan seuraavaa, on vahinko hyvin vähäinen. 
> 
> Sisääntuloteillä sujuvoittaisi eniten se, mikäli jonon ensimmäisen auton ei tarvitsisi pysähtyä, jos kukaan ei ole jäämässä ja takana tulee samaa reittiä ajava auto. Hankalat kaistanvaihdot jäisivät pois. Tyypillinen tilanne vaikkapa Mäkelänkadulle tultaessa on se, että edelläajava pysähtyy poimimaan matkustajia eikä vasemmalle kaistalle pääse helposti tai omasta kyydistä jää joku pois. Niinpä sitten molemmat autot tulevat turhaan seuraavalle pysäkille samalla tavalla nipussa valokierron myöhemmin. Jos edelläajava saisi ajaa ohi pysähtymättä, tyhjentäisi se sitten seuraavan pysäkin.


Tietysti näin. Mutta kun osa kuljettajista ajattelee näin, että en poimi tuota matkustajaa kyytiin, koska heti perässä tulee toinen bussi, jolla hän pääsee jatkamaan matkaansa ja vahinko on vähäinen.

 Lopputulos voi kuitenkin olla sellainen, että vasta kymmenes bussi poimii matkustajan mukaansa, ja tekee senkin vain siksi, että bussista on joku jäämässä pois. Vahinko ei enää olekaan niin vähäinen.

Tällaisesta kuljettajien toiminnasta on hyvä? esimerkki Mannerheimintiellä Eteläisen Hesperiankadun pysäkki Elielin aukion ja Kampin suuntaan. Jopa kuljettajat kyytiin pyrkivinä ovat ihmetelleet, miksi sille pysäkille ei millään tahdo saada busseja pysähtymään.

Onko teidän mielestänne kuljettajalla oikeus jollakin syyllä ajaa pysähtymättä pysäkin ohi, jos joku selvästi viittoo haluavansa kyytiin?

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Voisi ensin kokeilla vaikka M-P 6-20 uutta käytäntöä, uskoisin sen sujuvoittavan ja tasoittavan liikennettä yllättävänkin paljon. Samalla voisi harkita Kaisaniemen pysähdystä myös seuduilla keskustaan päin, jottei tämä yhden pysäkin eroavaisuus reitissä estäisi uutta sujuvaa liikennöintiä.


Tuosta muistui mieleeni bussikuskin selitys ennen metroa joskus 1970-80-lukujen vaihteesta. Itälähiöiden bussiliikennettä hoiti silloinen Liikenne Oy punaisilla busseilla. Vuosaaren bussista yritti matkustaja ulos Kaisaniemen pysäkillä. Kuljettaja selitti, että siinä saavat pysähtyä vain HKL:n siniset bussit, koska pysäkkialue on niin ahdas, etteivät kaikki liikennöitsijät mahdu siihen.

Tuon jälkeen on tullut metro, ja liikennöitsijöitäkin on tullut ja mennyt. Mutta vieläköhän tuo on selityksenä sille, että kaikki bussit eivät pysähdy Kaisaniemessä?

----------


## ess

> Tuon jälkeen on tullut metro, ja liikennöitsijöitäkin on tullut ja mennyt. Mutta vieläköhän tuo on selityksenä sille, että kaikki bussit eivät pysähdy Kaisaniemessä?


Muistaakseni siinä ei ole merkitty tietyille linjoille pysäkkiä.

----------


## chauffer

> Muistaakseni siinä ei ole merkitty tietyille linjoille pysäkkiä.


Seutubussit eivät pysähdy Kaisaniemessä...

----------


## vristo

> Seutubussit eivät pysähdy Kaisaniemessä...


Aikanaan eivät edes 70-sarjalaiset (joita LOY:kin liikennöi). Idän yöbusseista on muista.

----------


## PKL-YTV

Palatakseni aavistuksen tuohon pysähtymismerkin näyttämiseen pysäkillä ja HSL-kuljettajaohjeeseen, jokin järjenkäyttö lienee kuitenkin sallittua? Vaikka kuljettajaohje sanookin, ettei pysäkkiä saa ohittaa, ennen kuin kuljettaja on varmistunut ettei siellä ole kyytiin haluavia, on heilläkin jonkinlainen vastuu asiasta?

 Muutamia esimerkkejä: Itäväylällä ajosuunnassa keskustaan päin, matkustaja seisoo selkä liikennettä kohden ja näyttää oikealla kädellään merkin niin, että vain käsiosa tulee rinnan takaa esiin. Kyseinen henkilö tietysti pukeutunut suomalaisille tyypillseen tapaan tummiin vaatteisiin ja mustiin hanskoihin, ei heijastinta. Näinpä hänen viittaustaan on liki mahdoton nähdä, ennen kuin on kohdalla.

Pasilassa, tuulisella säällä henkilö menee pysäkkikatoksen taakse tuulensuojaan ja viittaa siellä, valomainoksen takana. Juoksee sitten seuraaviin valoihin huitoen kuin heinämies.

Näitä ääritapauksia on omakohtaisina kokemuksina tarjolla vaikka kuinka monta, mutta kuten kaikki ammattilaiset tietävät, ne ovat yksittäistapauksia. Pointtina kuitenkin se, ettei kuljettaja voi olla yksin vastuussa koko matkustustapahtumasta, niin kauan kun siinä on muitakin osallisena.

Ja muuten, en kerää jatkuvasti palautteita osalleni, kumpaankaan suuntaan.

----------


## vristo

> Onko teidän mielestänne kuljettajalla oikeus jollakin syyllä ajaa pysähtymättä pysäkin ohi, jos joku selvästi viittoo haluavansa kyytiin?


Ei ole oikeutta, vaan kuljettajan on sovitettava nopeutensa ja muut aikeensa niin, että tarvittaessa voi pysähtyä pysäkille. Itse kerroin tuossa aiemmin ohittavani joillain pääväylillä pysäkillä olevia busseja, joiden reitti on sama oman bussini kanssa. Tämän teen kuitenkin vasta varmistuttuani tarkoin siitä, ettei pysäkillä ole juuri minun kyytiini pyrkivää matkustajaa. Ja tilanteessa, että olen jonossa useamman bussin kanssa. Jos etäisyyttä muihin busseihin on yhtään enempää, pysäkin ohittaminen pysähtymättä (jos siellä on matkustajia) olisi mielestäni vastuutonta toimintaa bussinkuljettajalta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tällaisesta kuljettajien toiminnasta on hyvä? esimerkki Mannerheimintiellä Eteläisen Hesperiankadun pysäkki Elielin aukion ja Kampin suuntaan. Jopa kuljettajat kyytiin pyrkivinä ovat ihmetelleet, miksi sille pysäkille ei millään tahdo saada busseja pysähtymään.


Suoritin varusmiespalvelusta Taivallahden kasarmilla aikana, jolloin 200-sarjan bussit vielä ajoivat Mechelininkatua. Kun odotin Munkkiniemen aukion pysäkillä näitä seutubusseja, niin oli ennemmin sääntö kuin poikkeus, että vähintään yksi ajoi ohi pysähtymismerkistä huolimatta. Ei kovin herättänyt luottamusta, vaikka kuljettaja-aines taisi silloin olla tarkemmin valikoitunutta kuin nyt. Vaan olipa sitten toisenlaisiakin esimerkkejä  kuten se kuljettaja, joka Mechelininkadulla jätti minut kurkkusalaattiasussani reteesti suoraan varuskunnan portille, vaikka pysäkki oli vasta Hesperiankatujen välissä. Oli vartiokopin tovereilla ihmettelemistä.




> Onko teidän mielestänne kuljettajalla oikeus jollakin syyllä ajaa pysähtymättä pysäkin ohi, jos joku selvästi viittoo haluavansa kyytiin?


Jos täynnä-valo palaa (tai bussi ei ole linjalla). Muuten ei.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Onko teidän mielestänne kuljettajalla oikeus jollakin syyllä ajaa pysähtymättä pysäkin ohi, jos joku selvästi viittoo haluavansa kyytiin?





> Jos täynnä-valo palaa (tai bussi ei ole linjalla). Muuten ei.


Kaipa pysäkin ohi saa ajaa myös, jos pysäkki ei kuulu reitin pysäkkeihin? Pahimmassahan tapauksessa pysähtymisestä voi liikenteen tilaaja muistaa palvelurikemaksulla kun on pysähdytty väärällä pysäkillä. Tämäkin on yhteiskunnan hoitaman joukkoliikennesuunnitelun yksi pieni tapa tehdä asiakkaasta (tai palvelun loppukäyttäjästä) liikennöitsijän pahin vihollinen...

----------


## Samppa

> Kaipa pysäkin ohi saa ajaa myös, jos pysäkki ei kuulu reitin pysäkkeihin? Pahimmassahan tapauksessa pysähtymisestä voi liikenteen tilaaja muistaa palvelurikemaksulla kun on pysähdytty väärällä pysäkillä. Tämäkin on yhteiskunnan hoitaman joukkoliikennesuunnitelun yksi pieni tapa tehdä asiakkaasta (tai palvelun loppukäyttäjästä) liikennöitsijän pahin vihollinen...


Juu, ei tietenkään tarvitse pysähtyä linjalle kuulumattomille pysäkeille. Pysäkkimuutosten kohdalla järjen käyttö on kuitenkin paikallaan. Liikennöintisopimuksista en ole vielä löytänyt kohtaa, jolla satunnaisesti väärällä, ylimääräisellä pysäkillä pysähtymisestä seuraisi sanktioita.

----------


## chauffer

> Juu, ei tietenkään tarvitse pysähtyä linjalle kuulumattomille pysäkeille. Pysäkkimuutosten kohdalla järjen käyttö on kuitenkin paikallaan. Liikennöintisopimuksista en ole vielä löytänyt kohtaa, jolla satunnaisesti väärällä, ylimääräisellä pysäkillä pysähtymisestä seuraisi sanktioita.


Veolian s452(auto 555) pysähtyi muuten vielä tänään Kuusitien Kamppiin menevien pysäkillä  :Laughing:  Kyllä nyt puolessa vuodessa jo pitäis olla tieto mennyt kuljettajille pysäkkimuutoksista  :Cool:

----------


## Nak

> Veolian s452(auto 555) pysähtyi muuten vielä tänään Kuusitien Kamppiin menevien pysäkillä  Kyllä nyt puolessa vuodessa jo pitäis olla tieto mennyt kuljettajille pysäkkimuutoksista


Itse asiassa lähes vuodessa. Kesäliikenteen alussahan nuo muutokset tulivat  :Smile:

----------


## Samppa

> Veolian s452(auto 555) pysähtyi muuten vielä tänään Kuusitien Kamppiin menevien pysäkillä  Kyllä nyt puolessa vuodessa jo pitäis olla tieto mennyt kuljettajille pysäkkimuutoksista


Siihen ei vielä maailma kaadu, jos vahingossa tai tietämättömyytään pysähtyy väärällä pysäkillä kunhan sitten pysähtyy sillä oikeallakin pysäkillä.
Jotenkin tuli mieleen täysin aiheeseen liittymättä muuan formulakuljettaja sunnuntailta  :Smile:

----------


## Bellatrix

> Suoritin varusmiespalvelusta Taivallahden kasarmilla aikana, jolloin 200-sarjan bussit vielä ajoivat Mechelininkatua. Kun odotin Munkkiniemen aukion pysäkillä näitä seutubusseja, niin oli ennemmin sääntö kuin poikkeus, että vähintään yksi ajoi ohi pysähtymismerkistä huolimatta. Ei kovin herättänyt luottamusta, vaikka kuljettaja-aines taisi silloin olla tarkemmin valikoitunutta kuin nyt. Vaan olipa sitten toisenlaisiakin esimerkkejä  kuten se kuljettaja, joka Mechelininkadulla jätti minut kurkkusalaattiasussani reteesti suoraan varuskunnan portille, vaikka pysäkki oli vasta Hesperiankatujen välissä. Oli vartiokopin tovereilla ihmettelemistä.


Näin toimi myös eräs linjan 24 kuljettaja kun itse olin samaisessa paikassa palvelemassa maatamme, tosin sillä erotuksella että bussi tuli keskustan suunnasta (iltayöllä, kun palasin iltalomalta) ja ajoi Hesperian puiston pysäkin ohi huikaten että näyttää tuohon kasarmin kohdalle olevan tullut uusi pysäkki, jäät varmaan siinä.  :Smile: 

Asiasta kukkaruukkuun, ajelen usein työni puolesta polkupyörällä jopa talvisin, ja aika usein käy niin, että kun minä ja onnikka lähestymme samaa pysäkkiä, jolla pyörätie ei ohita pysäkkiä sieltä takakautta, samaan aikaan niin kuljettaja avaa takaovet poistuville matkustajille juuri sillä hetkellä kun itsekin olen pysäkin kohdalla. Olisiko liikaa pyydetty, että tällaisessa tapauksessa kuljettaja odottaa sen pari kolme sekuntia että pyöräilijä ehtii ajaa pysäkin ohi ennen kuin avaa ovet poistuville matkustajille? Tällä tavalla vältettäisiin monia vaaratilanteita eteenkin näin talvisaikaan ja miksei myös kesälläkin. Muutama harva kuljettaja näin kyllä havaintojeni mukaan tekeekin mistä pointsit heille.

----------


## Samppa

> Asiasta kukkaruukkuun, ajelen usein työni puolesta polkupyörällä jopa talvisin, ja aika usein käy niin, että kun minä ja onnikka lähestymme samaa pysäkkiä, jolla pyörätie ei ohita pysäkkiä sieltä takakautta, samaan aikaan niin kuljettaja avaa takaovet poistuville matkustajille juuri sillä hetkellä kun itsekin olen pysäkin kohdalla. Olisiko liikaa pyydetty, että tällaisessa tapauksessa kuljettaja odottaa sen pari kolme sekuntia että pyöräilijä ehtii ajaa pysäkin ohi ennen kuin avaa ovet poistuville matkustajille? Tällä tavalla vältettäisiin monia vaaratilanteita eteenkin näin talvisaikaan ja miksei myös kesälläkin.


Nyt siirrät vastuuta sinne, minne se ei kuulu. Pyöräilijällä on tuossa tilanteessa yksiselitteisesti väistämisvelvollisuus. Mistähän vielä sen bussinkuljettajan pitäisi pystyä huolehtimaan kaiken muun työhönsä liittyvän ohella?

----------


## Koala

> Pysäkkimuutosten kohdalla järjen käyttö on kuitenkin paikallaan.


Helsingin pysäkkimuutokset oli olleet voimassa jotain pari päivää kun odotin H43:a Ruskeasuon "uudella" pysäkillä, joku viittoili vanhalla ja bussi kävi hänet sieltä koukkaamassa ja minut sitten oikealta pysäkiltä. Mielestäni ihan fiksu veto vaikka olisin kyllä ymmärtänyt senkin että ei olisi koukannut.

Kerran olin tulossa Lahdesta Kuopion Liikenteen pikavuorolla takaisin Stadiin kun Lahden rautatieaseman lähettyvillä olevalla ei-pikavuoropysäkillä viittoi mummo ja pappa, kuljettaja hidasti vauhtia ja alkoi näyttää siltä että todella pikavuorolle viittovat, kuljettaja ajoi pysäkille ja Helsinkiinhän pariskunta oli matkalla. Kuljettaja ohjeisti että tämä ei ole pikavuoropysäkki eikä tässä kannata tulevaisuudessa odottaa. Ihan fiksu veto tämäkin.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Muistaakseni siinä ei ole merkitty tietyille linjoille pysäkkiä.


On siinä. Kävelin juuri tänään ohi ja tarkistin. Kas tässä (Pysäkki No 2060 Kaisaniemi, maalta päin Rautatientorille):

16, 17, 18N, 23, 23N, 55, 55K, 62 - 64N, 65A, 66A, 68, 70, 70V, 71, 71V, 72, 75, 76N, 77, 90A, 67N, 72N, 85N - 97N ja hännänhuippuna oranssi 99 (metron korvikelinja). Rautatientori näytti olevan useimpien päämääränä, joukossa myös Viiskulmaa, Munkkivuorta ja Lauttasaarta.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Nyt siirrät vastuuta sinne, minne se ei kuulu. Pyöräilijällä on tuossa tilanteessa yksiselitteisesti väistämisvelvollisuus. Mistähän vielä sen bussinkuljettajan pitäisi pystyä huolehtimaan kaiken muun työhönsä liittyvän ohella?


Niinpä, mutta kun nämä väistämisvelvollisuusasiat eivät aina ole niin yksinkertaisia. Tänään viimeksi olisin päässyt hengestäni kun ajaessani valo-ohjatun suojatien yli vihreän palaessa takaani tuleva, kääntyvä auto ei lain mukaisesti väistänytkään suoraan ajavaa pyöräilijää vaan meinasi ajaa yli. Ei se paljoa lohduta jos hautakiveen kaiverretaan teksti "hänellä oli oikeus mennä ensin lain mukaan". 

Tarkoitus olikin ottaa asia esille yleisellä tasolla sillä veikkaanpa ettei kovin moni pyöräilijä edes tiedä olevansa väistämisvelvollinen alkuperäisessä tilanteessa, saatikka sitten välittäisi siitä, sen verran läheltä piti -tilanteita olen vuosien varrella nähnyt (ja itsekin kerran meinannut jäädä kamikazepyöräilijän yliajamaksi poistuessani bussista). Ja puuttumatta mitenkään siihen miten lakipykälät menevät eikö ole parempi jos mahdollisen onnettomuuden ehkäisee ennakoimalla tilanteen (tietenkin edellyttäen että siihen on mahdollisuus) kuin että tuijotetaan pelkästään siihen, mitä laki sanoo eikä käytetä ollenkaan sitä maalaisjärkeä.

En tietenkään tarkoita että kuljettajien pitäisi joka hetki huolehtia siitä tuleeko joku pyöräilijä samaan aikaan jostain vai ei, mutta jos hän asian helposti havaitsee niin mikä myöskään estäisi odottamasta sitä muutamaa sekuntia ja päästämästä pyöräilijää menemään ensin sen sijaan että vaan avaa ovet ja poistuvalla matkustajalla on kohtuullista suurempi riski tehdä haluamaansa lähempää tuttavuutta eteensä yllättäen ja tilaamatta ilmestyvän kevyen liikenteen ajoneuvon kanssa?

----------


## chauffer

> Itse asiassa lähes vuodessa. Kesäliikenteen alussahan nuo muutokset tulivat


18.6 eli siis 9 kuukautta  :Laughing:  riita puoliksi  :Wink:

----------


## Samppa

> Niinpä, mutta kun nämä väistämisvelvollisuusasiat eivät aina ole niin yksinkertaisia. Tänään viimeksi olisin päässyt hengestäni kun ajaessani valo-ohjatun suojatien yli vihreän palaessa takaani tuleva, kääntyvä auto ei lain mukaisesti väistänytkään suoraan ajavaa pyöräilijää vaan meinasi ajaa yli. Ei se paljoa lohduta jos hautakiveen kaiverretaan teksti "hänellä oli oikeus mennä ensin lain mukaan". 
> 
> Tarkoitus olikin ottaa asia esille yleisellä tasolla sillä veikkaanpa ettei kovin moni pyöräilijä edes tiedä olevansa väistämisvelvollinen alkuperäisessä tilanteessa, saatikka sitten välittäisi siitä, sen verran läheltä piti -tilanteita olen vuosien varrella nähnyt (ja itsekin kerran meinannut jäädä kamikazepyöräilijän yliajamaksi poistuessani bussista). Ja puuttumatta mitenkään siihen miten lakipykälät menevät eikö ole parempi jos mahdollisen onnettomuuden ehkäisee ennakoimalla tilanteen (tietenkin edellyttäen että siihen on mahdollisuus) kuin että tuijotetaan pelkästään siihen, mitä laki sanoo eikä käytetä ollenkaan sitä maalaisjärkeä.
> 
> En tietenkään tarkoita että kuljettajien pitäisi joka hetki huolehtia siitä tuleeko joku pyöräilijä samaan aikaan jostain vai ei, mutta jos hän asian helposti havaitsee niin mikä myöskään estäisi odottamasta sitä muutamaa sekuntia ja päästämästä pyöräilijää menemään ensin sen sijaan että vaan avaa ovet ja poistuvalla matkustajalla on kohtuullista suurempi riski tehdä haluamaansa lähempää tuttavuutta eteensä yllättäen ja tilaamatta ilmestyvän kevyen liikenteen ajoneuvon kanssa?


Niin, eri tienkäyttäjäryhmät eri tilanteissa rikkovat väistämissääntöjäkin. Joko tietämättään tai tietoisesti.
Itse olen aikoinaan mm. Sörnäisten rantatiellä ja Bulevardilla kuuluttanut matkustajille ennen ovien avaamista, että osaavat varoa lähestyvää pyöräilijää. Sen verran vaarallisia tilanteita olin jo nähnyt.
Silti en laita tätä bussinkuljettajan velvollisuudeksi.

Mutta ikinä en lakkaa ihmettelemästä pyöräilijän korvien väliä. Hän näkee? bussin pysähtyvän tyhjälle pysäkille, eikä pieneen mieleenkään tule, että sieltä bussista varmasti tulee joku ulos.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Niinpä, mutta kun nämä väistämisvelvollisuusasiat eivät aina ole niin yksinkertaisia. Tänään viimeksi olisin päässyt hengestäni kun ajaessani valo-ohjatun suojatien yli vihreän palaessa takaani tuleva, kääntyvä auto ei lain mukaisesti väistänytkään suoraan ajavaa pyöräilijää vaan meinasi ajaa yli. Ei se paljoa lohduta jos hautakiveen kaiverretaan teksti "hänellä oli oikeus mennä ensin lain mukaan".
> Tarkoitus olikin ottaa asia esille yleisellä tasolla sillä veikkaanpa ettei kovin moni pyöräilijä edes tiedä olevansa väistämisvelvollinen alkuperäisessä tilanteessa, saatikka sitten välittäisi siitä, sen verran läheltä piti -tilanteita olen vuosien varrella nähnyt (ja itsekin kerran meinannut jäädä kamikazepyöräilijän yliajamaksi poistuessani bussista). Ja puuttumatta mitenkään siihen miten lakipykälät menevät eikö ole parempi jos mahdollisen onnettomuuden ehkäisee ennakoimalla tilanteen (tietenkin edellyttäen että siihen on mahdollisuus) kuin että tuijotetaan pelkästään siihen, mitä laki sanoo eikä käytetä ollenkaan sitä maalaisjärkeä.


Koko vuoden ajan fillarilla kulkevana talvi/kevät/kesä/syyspyöräilijänä jaan kyllä Bellatrixin kokemuksia (sillä eihän esim. niihin kääntyviin tai sivuteiltä tuleviin autoilijoihin kannata koskaan täydellisesti luottaa, vaan kyllä ihan itsesuojeluvaiston takia on meidän omalla lihasvoimalla ilman massiivista suojapeltikuorta liikkuvien kaksirengaskuljettajien aina syytä varmistaa ennen muuta katsekontaktilla, että sen risteävän raskaamman ajoneuvon kuljettaja on tällaisen pyöräilijäressukan havainnut).

Mutta noiden joukkoliikennepysäkkien osalta olen ehdottomasti samaa mieltä kuin lakikin, eli kun linja-autosta poistuu vaikkapa äiti lastenrattaineen tai seniorikansalainen rollaattoreineen tai kävelykeppeineen, niin kyllä se meidän reippaiden pyöräilijöiden ehdoton velvollisuus on väistää ja antaa tilaa, vaikka siitä ehkä viiden sekunnin viive omaan huippukiireiseen fillarointiimme aiheutuisikin.

(Ja sitä paitsi, pitkään jatkuneen talven loppupuolella voi tässä vaiheessa vain todeta, että nyt maaliskuussakin jotkut tällaiset bussipysäkkiongelmat ovat ainakin meidzin fillarointireiteillä himan ja duunin välillä olleet äärimmäisen marginaalisia riskejä, jos niitä vertaa esim. auringon päivällä lämmittämien sulavesien ja kovien yöpakkasten tuottamiin vaarallisen peilikirkkaisiin paannejäihin pyöräteillä.)

----------


## tohpeeri

> Niinpä, mutta kun nämä väistämisvelvollisuusasiat eivät aina ole niin yksinkertaisia. Tänään viimeksi olisin päässyt hengestäni kun ajaessani valo-ohjatun suojatien yli vihreän palaessa takaani tuleva, kääntyvä auto ei lain mukaisesti väistänytkään suoraan ajavaa pyöräilijää vaan meinasi ajaa yli. Ei se paljoa lohduta jos hautakiveen kaiverretaan teksti "hänellä oli oikeus mennä ensin lain mukaan". 
> 
> Tarkoitus olikin ottaa asia esille yleisellä tasolla sillä veikkaanpa ettei kovin moni pyöräilijä edes tiedä olevansa väistämisvelvollinen alkuperäisessä tilanteessa, saatikka sitten välittäisi siitä, sen verran läheltä piti -tilanteita olen vuosien varrella nähnyt (ja itsekin kerran meinannut jäädä kamikazepyöräilijän yliajamaksi poistuessani bussista). Ja puuttumatta mitenkään siihen miten lakipykälät menevät eikö ole parempi jos mahdollisen onnettomuuden ehkäisee ennakoimalla tilanteen (tietenkin edellyttäen että siihen on mahdollisuus) kuin että tuijotetaan pelkästään siihen, mitä laki sanoo eikä käytetä ollenkaan sitä maalaisjärkeä.
> 
> En tietenkään tarkoita että kuljettajien pitäisi joka hetki huolehtia siitä tuleeko joku pyöräilijä samaan aikaan jostain vai ei, mutta jos hän asian helposti havaitsee niin mikä myöskään estäisi odottamasta sitä muutamaa sekuntia ja päästämästä pyöräilijää menemään ensin sen sijaan että vaan avaa ovet ja poistuvalla matkustajalla on kohtuullista suurempi riski tehdä haluamaansa lähempää tuttavuutta eteensä yllättäen ja tilaamatta ilmestyvän kevyen liikenteen ajoneuvon kanssa?


Ikävä sanoa mutta erittäin moni pyöräilijä ei tunnu ymmärtävän liikennesäännöistä yhtään mitään. Sen todistaa jalkakäytävillä ajelu, liikennevaloista piittaamattomuus etc. Eipä silti, kyllä jalankulkijatkin töppäilevät, esim. odottavat liikennevalojen vaihtumista seisomalla pyörätiellä yms.

----------


## vristo

Tänään katselin, kun h23 päästi matkustajat ulos Pasilan aseman pysäkillä (siinä sillalla, jossa on mm. 58 ja 59:n pysäkki). Kaverilla oli kaikki ovet auki (myös etuovet) ja kun joitain matkustajia yritti siitä sisään, kuski tokaisi, että "23:sen pysäkki on tuolla kulman takana".

En nyt tiedä, onko tuokaan aivan oikeaa toimintaa, varsinkin kun sitä tehdään aika usein. Kuitenkin osa kuljettajista (kuten esimerkiksi allekirjoittanut) palvelee matkustajia vain ko. linjan varsinaisella pysäkillä ja me saamme aika usein moitteita ja "tiukkapipon" maineen.

----------


## Prompter

Minä olen lähettänyt HSL:lle ehdotuksen, jossa pyysin, että h23:n jättöpysäkki olisi se, jossa h58 pysähtyy. Miksikö? Pasilansillan valojen takia. Kerran kun olin tulossa h23:lla Pasilan asemalle ja menossa junaan kiireessä, niin valot vaihtuivat punaisiksi. Olisi ollut mukava ele päästää matkustajat ulos siinä pysäkillä, varsinkin kun oli hiljainen lauantai-ilta. 

Myöhästyin tuosta junasta parilla sekunnilla, ja odotin tunnin. Ei ollut mukavaa...

----------


## vristo

> Mutta noiden joukkoliikennepysäkkien osalta olen ehdottomasti samaa mieltä kuin lakikin, eli kun linja-autosta poistuu vaikkapa äiti lastenrattaineen tai seniorikansalainen rollaattoreineen tai kävelykeppeineen, niin kyllä se meidän reippaiden pyöräilijöiden ehdoton velvollisuus on väistää ja antaa tilaa, vaikka siitä ehkä viiden sekunnin viive omaan huippukiireiseen fillarointiimme aiheutuisikin.


Kyllä näin on; pyöräilijä on ajoneuvonkuljettaja ja siten hänellä on samat liikennesäännöt kuin rekka-autonkuljettajalla. Samat oikeudet ja samat velvollisuudet.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:28 ----------




> Minä olen lähettänyt HSL:lle ehdotuksen, jossa pyysin, että h23:n jättöpysäkki olisi se, jossa h58 pysähtyy.


Tuollainen jättöpysäkkikäytäntö keskellä linjaa vaan on hieman hankala käytännössä. Kaikki eivät sitä tietäisi ja kun seisot siinä "jättöpysäkillä", kaikki ovet auki, niin aivan varmasti joku pyrkisi kyytiin. Tuossa tilanteessa olisi mielestäni äärimmäisen huonoa palvelua jos kuljettaja sitten määräisi kyytiinpyrkijän kävelemään noin 50 metriä nurkan taakse, josta hän sitten "saisi" tulla uudestaan kyytiin. Ainakaan minä en sellaiseen simputukseen suostuisi, jos olisin matkustaja.

Minusta ole selkeämpää ja parempaa palvelua, jos bussilinja h23/N:n pysäkki olisi myös Pasilan sillalla. Toki se on nykyään hieman ahdas pysäkki, mutta viimeistään koko alueen liikennejärjestelyitä uudistettaessa tämäkin muutos olisi kai ajankohtainen.

----------


## karihoo

> Koko vuoden ajan fillarilla kulkevana talvi/kevät/kesä/syyspyöräilijänä jaan kyllä Bellatrixin kokemuksia (sillä eihän esim. niihin kääntyviin tai sivuteiltä tuleviin autoilijoihin kannata koskaan täydellisesti luottaa, vaan kyllä ihan itsesuojeluvaiston takia on meidän omalla lihasvoimalla ilman massiivista suojapeltikuorta liikkuvien kaksirengaskuljettajien aina syytä varmistaa ennen muuta katsekontaktilla, että sen risteävän raskaamman ajoneuvon kuljettaja on tällaisen pyöräilijäressukan havainnut).
> 
> Mutta noiden joukkoliikennepysäkkien osalta olen ehdottomasti samaa mieltä kuin lakikin, eli kun linja-autosta poistuu vaikkapa äiti lastenrattaineen tai seniorikansalainen rollaattoreineen tai kävelykeppeineen, niin kyllä se meidän reippaiden pyöräilijöiden ehdoton velvollisuus on väistää ja antaa tilaa, vaikka siitä ehkä viiden sekunnin viive omaan huippukiireiseen fillarointiimme aiheutuisikin.


Hei pyöräilijät, olettekos koskaan havainneet bussista vauhdilla poistuvaa matkustajaa? Saattaa olla esim. kiiruhtaminen seuraavaan joukkoliikennevälineeseen mielessä (juoksija saa helposti aikaan 5 m/s vauhdin). Kantakaupungin alueella näitä paikkoja on useita. Toinen tekijä mitä haluan nostaa esille on se, että automallista ja peilien asennosta riippuen kuljettajan näkökenttä takaoikealle voi olla joko vain muutaman asteen tai sitten laajakulmapeilin avustuksella jopa parikymmentä astetta. Näistä näkyvyyksistä ei pyöräilijä tai muutkaan tienkäyttäjät pysty arvioimaan mitään ellei satu olemaan itse kokemusta kyseisen bussin ajamisesta. Eli ei kannata luottaa takaa lähestyttäessä mihinkään näkyvyyteen ellei satu lähestymään aivan bussin kylkeä pitkin sisäänkäyntiä kohti (tämä koskee myös kyytiin pyrkiviä).

IMHO jostain syystä näitä "juoksijoita" esiintyy eniten spårapysäkeillä, toiseksi eniten Lauttasaaren sillan pysäkillä keskustan suuntaan. Johtunee kaupunkilaisen viehtymyksestä tiheän vuorovälin palvelua kohtaan  :Tongue:

----------


## jtm

Että tälläistä...

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2013...34491_uu.shtml

Minun mielestä olisi todellakin oikeudenmukaista että pojankloppi joutuisi korvaamaan kyseisen rikkomansa ikkunan... vee mikä tomppeli

----------


## tkp

> Että tälläistä...
> 
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2013...34491_uu.shtml
> 
> Minun mielestä olisi todellakin oikeudenmukaista että pojankloppi joutuisi korvaamaan kyseisen rikkomansa ikkunan... vee mikä tomppeli


Eli on ihan ok ettei kuljettaja tarkasta autoa päätepysäkillä? Tokihan autosta olisi varmasti päässyt muullakin tavalla ulos mutta enemmän tuo kyllä kuljettajan piikkiin menee.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minun mielestä olisi todellakin oikeudenmukaista että pojankloppi joutuisi korvaamaan kyseisen rikkomansa ikkunan... vee mikä tomppeli


Oletko nyt ihan tosissasi? Ennemmin pitäisi saattaa bussiyhtiö vastuuseen teostaan.

----------


## sm3

Tarkempaa tietoa tapauksesta:

http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/2...ylmaan-bussiin

----------


## PKL-YTV

> Oletko nyt ihan tosissasi? Ennemmin pitäisi saattaa bussiyhtiö vastuuseen teostaan.



Tottakai kuljettajan olisi pitänyt tarkistaa auto päätepysäkillä, se on ilmanmuuta selvää. Päätepysäkillä vaan pihalle ja jättää sinne, tai jos ollut niin väsynyt (päissään kenties), ettei pärjää, soittaa poliisin avustamaan. Toisaalta ihmisetkin ovat nykyisin melko avuttomia. Ei kovin kauaa sitten tapahtui seuraavaa: bussi tuli viimeisellä linjasivullaan päätepysäkille. Kuljettaja nousi aitiossaan seisomaan ja katsoi matkustamoon. Takapenkissä istunut eläkeikäinen oli ihmetellyt mitä tapahtuu ja katsonut fiksuimmaksi mennä kyyryyn, matalaksi. Kuljettaja oli sitten laittanut sisävalot pois ja lähtenyt hallisivulle, lopettanut varikolla myyntierän, sammutellut auton ja lähtenyt kotiin. Oli tankkarilla meinannut tulla hädät housuun kun oli autoon mennyt, ja kuljettajalle seuraavana päivänä kirjallinen varoitus.

----------


## vristo

Minun kyytiini jäi kerran myöhäinen, jonkin verran päihtynyt, yöjuhlija. Tarkastin autoni hieman suurpiirteisesti päättärillä ennen varikolle ajoa ja saavuttuani varikolle tankkari otti bussini vastaan. Keräilin siinä varusteitani, samalla kun tankkari aloitti bussin sisäsiivousta. Aivan bussin takapenkiltä nousi yllättäen nuori nainen, joka oli yhtä pölvästynyt kuin me muutkin. Hän oli nukkunut siellä penkkien takana niin "mytyssä", etten ollut huomannut häntä. Kello oli jo niin paljon, että kaikki julkinen liikenne oli jo lopettanut liikenteensä. Minulle oli päivän selvää, että vien tämän eksyneen yökulkijan kotiinsa omalla autollani, ennen omaa kotimatkaani. Tunsin vastuuni ja huolimaattomuuteni, kun en tarkastanut bussiani huolellisemmin, painavina ja tämän tapauksen jälkeen olenkin tarkastanut autoni vuoron päätteeksi perusteellisesti.

----------


## Koala

H43 oli pysähtyneenä pysäkille "Kanneltie 8" keskustaan päin myymään lippua matkustajalle. Perään tulleen 42:sen kuljettaja katsoi tarpeelliseksi vauhdittaa tapahtumaa tööttäilemällä...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:35 ----------




> Tarkempaa tietoa tapauksesta:
> 
> http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/2...ylmaan-bussiin


En voi välttyä ihmettelemästä miksei mennyt ovesta. Niiden läheisyydessä kun on semmoinen vipu tai nappula josta vääntämällä kuuluu tsuhh ja kas, pääsee ulos rikkomatta mitään.

----------


## Karosa

> Evoi välttyä ihmettelemästä miksei mennyt ovesta. Niiden läheisyydessä kun on semmoinen vipu tai nappula josta vääntämällä kuuluu tsuhh ja kas, pääsee ulos rikkomatta mitään.


No ainakaan minun muistaakseni oviviistä tai nappia (ellei ole vanhempi Carrus City L) niin ei voi käyttää sisäpuolelta ellei virtoja ole päällä, oven tosin olisi kääntämällä saanut auki mikäli paineet olisi ollut kateissa, mutta mistäpä sitä 16v Olarilainen olisi voinut tietää, joka tapauksessa virheen tässä on kuljettaja tehnyt kun ei ole tarkistanut bussia, en muista oliko tämmöinen tapaus kun joku oli kuollut jääkylmään bussiin. (alkoholin vaikutuksen alaisena) Matkustaja teki virheen kun rikkoi heti ikkunan, mutta ymmärtäähän sen, ei sitä voi tietää että ovet saa auki "vivusta tai napista" tosin, eka virrat päälle ja sitten, mutta harva osaa. Ahdistus/pelkorefleksi/reaktio on varmasti ollut se että ikkuna oli rikottava. Typerää toimintaa kyllä pistää lasku vielä perään jos kerran on "tyyppi ollut alkoholin vaikutuksen alaisena" eli kuljettaja, silloin hänen piikkiin pitäisi pistää tämmöiset jutut ja kenkää.

----------


## Koala

Mitä virtoja ja oviviiksiä tarvitaan oven hätävapauttimen käyttöön?

Älkää nyt luulko että laskun lähettäminen minusta olisi oikein enkä tietäisi että ihminen voi hätääntyneenä tehdä mitä vaan. Ihmettelen vain että nyt levitellään juttua että ainoa keino päästä pysäköidystä bussista on ikkunan rikkominen. Eikä edes harrastajat tiedä mikä se muu keino olisi  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

Niin no joo, hätävapautin, mutta kuka sitä pimeässä bussissa hätääntyneenä tajuaa? harva. 
Kukaan ei sanonut että tarkoitat että laskun lähettäminen oli oikein, ei siis väärinkäsitystä.  :Smile: 




> Eikä edes harrastajat tiedä mikä se muu keino olisi


 1. Päävirtakytkin päälle ja ovi auki napista/viiksestä. 2. Päävirtakytkin pois päältä. 3. Poistu bussista ja laita ovi ulkoapäin napista kiinni.
Näin olet säästynyt ikkunan rikkomisilta.  :Laughing:

----------


## Koala

No, kyllä sen hätävapauttimen tajuaa kovasti helpommin kuin tuon kolmen kohdan ohjeesi... Se pimeys on kyllä toki hyvä pointti ja esim Volvo 8900:ssa se hätävapautin on pieni musta nappi mikä on minusta kyllä jo älytöntä. Perinteinen punainen vipstaaki keltaisessa kotelossa sentään on näkyvä.

----------


## Karosa

> Volvo 8900:ssa se hätävapautin on pieni musta nappi mikä on minusta kyllä jo älytöntä. Perinteinen punainen vipstaaki keltaisessa kotelossa sentään on näkyvä.


Taisi poistua Volvo 8700:n jälkeen, mikäli oikein muistan. :/

----------


## Overdriver

> 1. Päävirtakytkin päälle ja ovi auki napista/viiksestä. 2. Päävirtakytkin pois päältä. 3. Poistu bussista ja laita ovi ulkoapäin napista kiinni.
> Näin olet säästynyt ikkunan rikkomisilta.


Tuon jos joku satunnainen matkaaja osaa tehdä, niin hattua nostan. Mäkin olen kerran joutunut soittamaan hallin pihasta ajomestarille, että mistähän se päävirtakatkaisin nyt löytyykään.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eikä edes harrastajat tiedä mikä se muu keino olisi


Käännä/työnnä ovi auki. Paineet ovat melko uusissakin busseissa jo jonkin ajan päästä bussin sammutuksesta niin pienet, ettei hätävapautinta tarvitse käyttää.

----------


## Nak

> Tuon jos joku satunnainen matkaaja osaa tehdä, niin hattua nostan. Mäkin olen kerran joutunut soittamaan hallin pihasta ajomestarille, että mistähän se päävirtakatkaisin nyt löytyykään.


Kuin myös. Nobinan pommisäffleissä(358-364) päävirtakytkin sijaitsee ulkona maskin takana ja suljettaessa se sulkee myös etuoven perässään. Mun tapauksessa paineet oli toki laskeneet jolloin menin vain ovea kääntämällä sisään ihmettelemään missä se nappi onkaan :P

Itse tapukseen en ota sen kummemmin kantaa, kyseessä on kuitenkin haukilahteista bättrefolkia ja 16v jonne. Tarina voi olla aika rajusti väritetty.
Länsiväylän mukaan äiti on todennut pojan nukkuvan bussissa aina, niin ehkä tämän jälkeen sitten pitää silmänsä auki. 121:n matka kampista haukilahden solmuun kestää kuitenkin vain 10min, ei luulisi olevan ylitsepääsemätöntä  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

Mutta, tältä kaikelta olisi vältytty, jos kuljettaja olisi tarkastanut bussinsa huolellisemmin ennenkuin ajoi varikolle. Ammattilaisella on vastuunsa.

----------


## ess

> Itse tapukseen en ota sen kummemmin kantaa, kyseessä on kuitenkin haukilahteista bättrefolkia ja 16v jonne.


"Nuorukainen sai kyydin Haukilahteen, joka on eri suunnassa kuin hänen kotinsa."

Ei tainnut olla.

----------


## Nak

> "Nuorukainen sai kyydin Haukilahteen, joka on eri suunnassa kuin hänen kotinsa."
> 
> Ei tainnut olla.


Näköjään, bussikin oli 122 eikä 121. 
En sitten ymmärrä miksi tuo haukilahti tässä erikseen mainitaan, jos on kyydin kerran saanut/halunnut sinne? Vai onko saanut kyydin jonnekin, mutta ei ole uskaltanut sanoa missä haluaa jäädä pois. 

Jonkinverran yöbussia ajaneena, en ihmettele muuta kuin kanssamatkustajien toimintaa. Nähdään että joku nukkuu bussissa, ennen bussit ajoivat lenkin takaisin lähtöpisteeseen johon kukaan on tuskin matkalla, mutta ei voida herättää jos nähdään että joku nukkuu  :Sad:  Joskus olen huutanut matkustamoon jossain sopivassa välissä, että katsovat onko vieressä istuva hereillä. 

Ajoin joskus linjaa h95 ja lopetin Keinutielle, katsoin ettei matkustamossa ole ketään, ja laitoin valot yms. kiinni ja laitoin radioon ääntä vähän enemmän  :Wink:  Siirryin Mellunmäkeen linjalle h95N ja jossain puolessa välissä matkaa siitä kuljettajan takapuolella olevalta penkiltä ilmaantui nainen kysymään, että missä ollaan. Oli nukahtanut kyyryyn sinne seinän ja penkin väliin. Ja mä sain melkein sydänkohtauksen. Kaikenlisäksi tämä oli ollut matkalla roihuvuoreen, eli ihan vastakkaiseen suuntaan  :Laughing: 
Muutenkin öisin ihmiset ovat ihan ulapalla, kerran joku tyyppi istui kaksi kierrosta h05N:n kyydissä ja sitten tuli kysymään, menenkö Haagaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kani

En pelkää kummituksia, mutta ajatus pimeän bussin ajamisesta ilman varmaa tietoa siitä, että on yksin, on inhottava.

----------


## joboo

Tänään aamulla istuin linjalla h45 kohti kamppia. Bussiin päästyäni löysin lattialta huivin jonka vein kuljettajalle, kuljettaja huusi heti seuraavalla pysäkillä matkustamoon kenen kaulaliina on pudonnut niin omistaja nouti sen sitten takapenkistä. Päästiin mukavasti töölöntorille kun nainen meni takaovesta ulos mutta ulos asti ei päässyt kun jalka jäi takaoven ja rappusen puristamiseksi, matkustaja meni heti ilmoittamaan asiasta kuljettajalle joka pysäytti bussin risteyksen jälkeen keskelle tietä hätävilkut päällä ja avasi ovet, kuljettaja riensi matkustajan luokse ja kysy onko kaikki kunnossa, kaikki oli kunnossa. Kuljettaja pahoitteli ja kertoi että matkustaja voi ilmoittaa varikolle jos jotain ilmenee jalassa.

----------


## Overdriver

> En pelkää kummituksia, mutta ajatus pimeän bussin ajamisesta ilman varmaa tietoa siitä, että on yksin, on inhottava.


Enemmän kuitenkin säikähdin ajaessani pimeää bussia varmana siitä, ettei kyydissä ole enää ketään, mutta siellä olikin vielä yksi.

----------


## Prompter

Tänään näin kaksi täysin ääriesimerkkiä kuljettajien toiminnasta. 

Toinen oli linjalla h70V (auto HelB 4.) Kuljettaja tervehti matkustajia, ajoi rauhallisesti (jarrutuksetkin pehmeitä!) ja oli muutenkin hyväntuulinen. Jätti hyvän mielen  :Smile:  

Toinen oli linjalla 650 (auto #179.) Kuljettaja näki juoksijan ja avasi ovet ottaakseen hänet kyytiin. Kuitenkin ovien vielä ollessa auki, hän kaasutti pois pysäkiltä ja juoksija jäi laiturille. Hän ajoi taaimmainen etuovi auki ainakin Rautatientorin liikennevaloihin asti.  :Sad:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Toinen oli linjalla 650 (auto #179.) Kuljettaja näki juoksijan ja avasi ovet ottaakseen hänet kyytiin. Kuitenkin ovien vielä ollessa auki, hän kaasutti pois pysäkiltä ja juoksija jäi laiturille.


Valta on voimaa, mutta vallan ja voiman väärinkäytöllä on hyvin vähän tekemistä järjenkäytön kanssa.

Täytyy myöntää, että repesin jutullesi...  :Very Happy: 

Mutta nyt ei ehdi enempää jorisemaan, olen just menossa vartijakurssille. Teen tuossa matkalla kansalaispidätyksen jollekin ohikulkijalle ja raudoitan pari kuskia Hakkilassa. Ihan vaan treenin vuoksi.

----------


## Overdriver

> Toinen oli linjalla 650 (auto #179.) Kuljettaja näki juoksijan ja avasi ovet ottaakseen hänet kyytiin. Kuitenkin ovien vielä ollessa auki, hän kaasutti pois pysäkiltä ja juoksija jäi laiturille. Hän ajoi taaimmainen etuovi auki ainakin Rautatientorin liikennevaloihin asti.


Saman linjan bussi  auton numeroa en katsonut  oli viedä minulta tänään peilin suorittaessaan hurjapäistä ohitusta vähän ennen Kaisaniemen pysäkkiä Rautatientorin suuntaan mennessään. Oli varmaan kiire.

----------


## Nak

> Mutta nyt ei ehdi enempää jorisemaan, olen just menossa vartijakurssille. Teen tuossa matkalla kansalaispidätyksen jollekin ohikulkijalle ja raudoitan pari kuskia Hakkilassa. Ihan vaan treenin vuoksi.


 :Laughing: 

Äsken tapahtunutta. Olin lähdössä pysäkiltä liikenteen sekaan ja seurasin liikennettä vasemmasta peilistä. Sopivan välin tultua kaasutin liikkeelle ja huomasin samalla joidenkin likkojen juoksevan minua kohti. Olisin ehtinyt koukata vielä pysäkille hakemaan heidät kyytiin, mutta osoittivat kuitenkin keskisormea näyttämällä haluttomuutensa päästä minun kyytiin  :Laughing:

----------


## toson

> Äsken tapahtunutta. Olin lähdössä pysäkiltä liikenteen sekaan ja seurasin liikennettä vasemmasta peilistä. Sopivan välin tultua kaasutin liikkeelle ja huomasin samalla joidenkin likkojen juoksevan minua kohti. Olisin ehtinyt koukata vielä pysäkille hakemaan heidät kyytiin, mutta osoittivat kuitenkin keskisormea näyttämällä haluttomuutensa päästä minun kyytiin


Mutta mikset sitten ottanut?

----------


## Koala

> Mutta mikset sitten ottanut?


Se keskisormi kenties?

----------


## Nak

> Se keskisormi kenties?


Näin. Heille jäi parikymmentä minuuttia aikaa miettiä mitä tekivät väärin. Vaikka tuskin ymmärsivät  :Sad:  
Tälläisessä tilanteessa olisi mukavaa saada palaute "kuski jätti pysäkille" johon voisi sitten vastata, että kyytiin olisi päässyt, mikäli keskisormet yms. olisivat pysyneet kurissa  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tarkempaa tietoa tapauksesta:
> 
> http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/2...ylmaan-bussiin


Asia on nyt ratkaistu:
Olarilaispojan ei tarvitse maksaa rikkomaansa bussin ikkunaa

----------


## zige94

> Näin. Heille jäi parikymmentä minuuttia aikaa miettiä mitä tekivät väärin. Vaikka tuskin ymmärsivät  
> Tälläisessä tilanteessa olisi mukavaa saada palaute "kuski jätti pysäkille" johon voisi sitten vastata, että kyytiin olisi päässyt, mikäli keskisormet yms. olisivat pysyneet kurissa


Tästä tuli ihan mieleen... Joidenkien kuskien mielestä (tiedän muutaman ainakin joka tekee näin) on ärsyttävää kun matkustaja pysäyttää bussin, bussi pysähtyy pysäkille ja matkustaja silti polttaa kaikessa rauhassa tupakkaansa vaikka muut matkustajat on mennyt jo sisään.. Tiedän pari jotka tekee niin että jossei se rööki lennä pois suusta kun bussi on pysähtynyt vaan vielä sauhutellaan niin ei se silloin kyytiinkään ole selkeästi tulossa.

Toinen on suutelevat nuoret parit, yleensä pysäytetään bussi, bussi on jo pysähtyny etuovi auki niin vielä aletaan siinä pussailee. Senhän voi tulkita sillein että "Etsä kyytiin ollut tulossa, siinähän vaan pussailitte kaikessa rauhassa". Näin tuttuni teki yhdelle pojalle, 30min päästä kun palattiin samalle pysäkille samaan suuntaan kysyi se "Miksi lähdit?" "Et ollut tulossa kyytiin, siinähän pussailit kaikessa rauhassa." Pyysi sitten anteeksi kuljettajalta ja sano että hoitaa ensi kerralla pussailut aikasemmin..  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Asia on nyt ratkaistu:
> Olarilaispojan ei tarvitse maksaa rikkomaansa bussin ikkunaa


mielenkiintoista, että laskun toista puolta on laitettu kuskin maksettavaksi.. Ei kai se nyt ihan niinkään voi mennä?  :Shocked:

----------


## Overdriver

> mielenkiintoista, että laskun toista puolta on laitettu kuskin maksettavaksi.. Ei kai se nyt ihan niinkään voi mennä?


Harvinaistahan se on, mutta jos kuljettaja aiheuttaa tahallaan tai toistuvasti haittaa, hänet voi laittaa korvausvastuuseen. Joku raja niissäkin varmaan on, ja tapaukset käsitellään erillisinä. Näistä oli joskus jossakin koulutuksessa puhetta.

----------


## Amatööri

> mielenkiintoista, että laskun toista puolta on laitettu kuskin maksettavaksi.. Ei kai se nyt ihan niinkään voi mennä?



Kuuluu Nobinan uuteen ilmeeseen... laittaa kuski maksamaan kaikki pienetkin virheensä. Kai kohta joutuu jo maksamaan osan polttoaineestakin, jos sattuu kuluttamaan desinkin enemmän /100 km kuin joku toinen.

Ajat ovat muuttuneet ja uudet tuulet puhaltavat yhtiössä.  :Razz:

----------


## Nak

> Kuuluu Nobinan uuteen ilmeeseen... 
> ..Ajat ovat muuttuneet ja uudet tuulet puhaltavat yhtiössä.


Joo tämä on tullut huomattua  :Mad:  tasaisin väliajoin miettii, että mahtaako tämä yritys työntekijöitä kaivata lainkaan, kun toiminta monella saralla, on sitä mitä se nyt on  :Laughing:

----------


## Eppu

Tutultani Espoosta sain seuraavanlaisia terveisiä:

"Nousin aamulla 6.30 oman 212:n kyytiin siitä Bredantien pysäkiltä Koivuhovin aseman takaa. Kuski oli joku marokkolainen ja pakotti iloisesti jäämään eteen istumaan kun oli ensimmäistä kertaa ajossa, eikä osannut reittiä. Jokaisessa risteyksessä Helsinkiin asti piti sitten neuvoa, että vasemmalle vai oikealle. Kuskia jännitti niin paljon, että unohteli jättää ihmisiä pysäkeillä pois. Pahin unohdus meinas tapahtua Leppävaaran motarilla, jossa seuraava pysäkki olis ollu vasta Munkkiniemessä. Onneksi pysähtyi rampille kun ihmiset alko huutaan. Kaiken kukkuraksi ajoi sitten Laajalahdessa Ilmeentiellä kolarin 106:n kanssa, kun ajoi liian eteen risteyksessä ja Helsingin bussiliikenne kolautti kylkeen. Naarmut tuli, kukakohan maksaa? Ei jäänyt selvittelemään vaan peruutti auton irti ja jatkoi sen jälkeen matkaa kylmästi. Hyvin se Nobina vetää ja hyvin on kuskit perehdytetty.  :Smile:  "

----------


## chauffer

> Helsingin bussiliikenne kolautti kylkeen.


106 on kyllä Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteen liikennöimä linja, EI Helbin!!  :Mad:

----------


## Koala

> 106 on kyllä Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteen liikennöimä linja, EI Helbin!!


On tullut vastaan sellaista että luullaan HSL-värejä HelBin väreiksi... Niin on ihmisillä HelBit, HKL:t ja HSL:t iloisesti sekaisin vielä tänäkin päivänä. Oletan että tuo 106 on ollut HSL-väreissä.

----------


## chauffer

> On tullut vastaan sellaista että luullaan HSL-värejä HelBin väreiksi... Niin on ihmisillä HelBit, HKL:t ja HSL:t iloisesti sekaisin vielä tänäkin päivänä. Oletan että tuo 106 on ollut HSL-väreissä.


Hsl väreissä ne pitäis olla melkein kaikki 106:lla kun ovat uusia autoja...

----------


## Duracell

> Hsl väreissä ne pitäis olla melkein kaikki 106:lla kun ovat uusia autoja...


Paitsi jos autot makaa korjaamolla kun eräs henkilö ei saa kalustoa pyörimään tai autoja korjautettua ajallaan

----------


## Karosa

> Oletan että tuo 106 on ollut HSL-väreissä.


Eiköhän siellä Volvo 8900LE ole ollut.. :P

----------


## toson

> Paitsi jos autot makaa korjaamolla kun eräs henkilö ei saa kalustoa pyörimään tai autoja korjautettua ajallaan


Autoa ei korjata koska auto on korjaamolla?Mitä oikein tarkoitat?

----------


## Duracell

> Autoa ei korjata koska auto on korjaamolla?Mitä oikein tarkoitat?


Ei vaan että uudet makaa korjaamolla ja PL:n omalla värityksellä vanhemmat liikenteessä esim just 106:lla ja 110:llä... näin on ollu jo vähän aikaa kun HelB:ltä tuli meille yks liikenne-esimies joka vain sotkee kaluston kierron ja huollot. Korjauksista puhumattakaan

----------


## Karosa

> näin on ollu jo vähän aikaa kun HelB:ltä tuli meille yks liikenne-esimies joka vain sotkee kaluston kierron ja huollot. Korjauksista puhumattakaan


Eiks tommosen pitäis lähteä ja aika vilkkaa Pohjolalta?

----------


## Duracell

Pitäis ja pitäis... jollain se on saanu aluejohtajan vakuutettua korvaamattomuudestaan... HelB:ltä kuultu et samainen hemmo on pistetty esimiestehtävistä ns pihamieheks

----------


## Karosa

29 huhtikuuta. 

Itsellä oli sovittuna "treffit" 158:ssa (#493), noh sitten odotin Haukilahdensolmu? Vai mikä lie pysäkki onkaan niin 158:a. Edessä pysäkillä oli 132, mutta se oli tuulilasikuormassa, näytin hyvissä ajoin kättä mutta se näytti antavan kuskille lisää vauhtia ja paineli ohi.  :Mad:  ja aivan varmasti tulen palautetta antamaan.

----------


## Nak

> 29 huhtikuuta. 
> 
> Itsellä oli sovittuna "treffit" 158:ssa (#493), noh sitten odotin Haukilahdensolmu? Vai mikä lie pysäkki onkaan niin 158:a. Edessä pysäkillä oli 132, mutta se oli tuulilasikuormassa, näytin hyvissä ajoin kättä mutta se näytti antavan kuskille lisää vauhtia ja paineli ohi.  ja aivan varmasti tulen palautetta antamaan.


En mitenkään puolustele ohiajanutta kuljettajaa, mutta eikö selvyyden vuoksi olisi helpompaa sopia treffit määränpäähän suoraan? Silloin ei tulisi turhaa harmia tämmöisestä  :Smile:  Toinen vaihtoehto olisi tietysti se, että "hän" käy sanomassa kuljettajalle, että seuraavalta pysäkilyä pitäisi noukkia ystävä kyytiin tai painaa stoppia jolloin kuljettaja pysähtyy siihen. 

Länsiväylällä(kin) on aamuisin aika paljon ruuhkaa busseissa ja busseja menee samaan määränpäähän(kamppi) niin usein, että helposti unohtuu se, että joku tosiaan voisi haluta juuri tähän bussiin. Ja sekin bussi voi olla jo täynnä kun mumbain juna  :Wink:  Siinä se puolusteleva osuus  :Laughing:  tietysti mistäs mä tiiän kummalla puolella olet odotellut  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

> En mitenkään puolustele ohiajanutta kuljettajaa, mutta eikö selvyyden vuoksi olisi helpompaa sopia treffit määränpäähän suoraan? Silloin ei tulisi turhaa harmia tämmöisestä Toinen vaihtoehto olisi tietysti se, että "hän" käy sanomassa kuljettajalle, että seuraavalta pysäkilyä pitäisi noukkia ystävä kyytiin tai painaa stoppia jolloin kuljettaja pysähtyy siihen. 
> 
> Länsiväylällä(kin) on aamuisin aika paljon ruuhkaa busseissa ja busseja menee samaan määränpäähän(kamppi) niin usein, että helposti unohtuu se, että joku tosiaan voisi haluta juuri tähän bussiin. Ja sekin bussi voi olla jo täynnä kun mumbain juna Siinä se puolusteleva osuus  tietysti mistäs mä tiiän kummalla puolella olet odotellut



No Kamppiin tietenkin, en mä minnekkään Tillinmäkeen ole menossa.  :Laughing:   Niin, olihan siellä ystäväni mukaan joku stoppia painanut mutta tämä paineli ohitse. Vaikka samaan suuntaan menee busseja, niin eikö jokaisen auton joka tapauksessa pitäisi pyaähtyä mikäli kättä viitotaan?  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

> Vaikka samaan suuntaan menee busseja, niin eikö jokaisen auton joka tapauksessa pitäisi pyaähtyä mikäli kättä viitotaan?


Pitäisi ja pitääkin. Liikenne vaan sujuu paremmin/helpommin/nopeammin, kun saman reitin pysäkeiltä kerätään vuorotellen  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Vaikka samaan suuntaan menee busseja, niin eikö jokaisen auton joka tapauksessa pitäisi pyaähtyä mikäli kättä viitotaan?


Ei ne välttämättä pysähdy, olen itse huomannut esim. Manskulla Elielin suuntaan matkustaessani 452:lla, että jos jollakin pysäkillä seisoo jo valmiiksi esim. 40 tai 63, niin kyllä ohi ajetaan vauhdilla pysäkille katsomatta, jos siis ketään ei ole jäämässä pois. Mä olen kyllä nakin kanssa samaa mieltä että tällaisessa tapauksessa ne treffit kannattaa sopia suoraan sinne päätepisteeseen.*

----------


## Karosa

> Ei ne välttämättä pysähdy


Kyllä pitää pysähtyä, sitä varten ne kulkevat! Se on ihan se ja sama kuinka usein niitä menee, jos tiettyyn bussiin pyritään niin silloin siihen päästään, ei sen vaikeampaa. Ota myös huomioon se, että kuljettajaa ei kiinnostanut pätkän vertaa edes katsoa pysäkin tilannetta eikä edes omia matkustajiaan vaan painaa kaasu pohjassa ohitse asenteella "ihan sama en pysähdy". 
Kyseisessä linja-autossa oli vielä STOP-merkki painettuna ja siltikään hän ei pysähtynyt, väitätkö vielä että ei välttämättä tarvitse pysähtyä? Mun mielestä kannattaisi vähän arvioida edes tilannetta ja katsoa sinne pysäkille, ei se hidasta matkan tekoa minuuttia enempää jos siihen pysähtyy. Noh, 5 minuuttia sain odottaa seuraavaa joka oli 147. Joo, 5 minuuttia ei ole paljon mutta kyse on periaatteesta!

Tässä tapauksessa tarkoitus oli tavata siinä bussissa sillä samaa matkaa koululle joten, määränpää oli tämä bussi.

----------


## toson

Sikamaisen törkee temppu estää nuorten poitsujen treffit bussin takapenkillä  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Sikamaisen törkee temppu estää nuorten poitsujen treffit bussin takapenkillä


No tota.. kysehän ei ole nyt siitä..  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

Olin Helsingin keskustassa kuvaamassa busseja, kun tuli kaksi bussia peräkkäin vastaan. Ensimmäinen kuski näytti keskisormea ja toinen kuljettaja nosti kättä tervehtien.

----------


## Prompter

> Ensimmäinen kuski näytti keskisormea ja toinen kuljettaja nosti kättä tervehtien.


Voi kun noita toisen kuljettajan kaltaisia olisi enemmän! Itse en enää uskalla ottaa kuvia läheltä, koska eräs kuljettaja näytti minulle käsillään semmoisia merkkejä, joista vanhemmat ihmiset voisivat saada sydänkohtauksen.

----------


## zige94

Itsekkin olen saanut nähdä mitä ihmeellisempiä käsimerkkejä kuljettajilta silloin vielä kun busseja kuvailin  :Very Happy:  Ottakaa hyvät bussikuskit mallia veturinkuljettajista, jotka aina vilkuttavat  :Cool:

----------


## Karosa

> toinen kuljettaja nosti kättä tervehtien.


http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-160)+Alex.JPG

Näin jälkikäteen kun katson ottamiani kuvia, ohhoh myös joku Anderssonin kuljettaja oli näin tehnyt.  :Smile:

----------


## toson

> http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-160)+Alex.JPG
> 
> Näin jälkikäteen kun katson ottamiani kuvia, ohhoh myös joku Anderssonin kuljettaja oli näin tehnyt.


Minusta kuljettaja näyttää SEIS!LOPETA HETI!

----------


## Karosa

> Minusta kuljettaja näyttää SEIS!LOPETA HETI!


Minusta sillon käsi olisi naaman edessä..  :Wink: 
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-265)+Alex.JPG

----------


## jodo

Kerran viime talvena Itäkeskuksessa Nobinan venäläinen kuljettaja valitti minulle kuvaamisesta ja sanoi sen olevan kiellettyä. Minä vastasin sanomalla venäjäksi "Olemme Suomessa", ja sen jälkeen kuljettaja ei uskaltanut sanoa mitään.

----------


## Karosa

> Kerran viime talvena Itäkeskuksessa Nobinan venäläinen kuljettaja valitti minulle kuvaamisesta ja sanoi sen olevan kiellettyä. Minä vastasin sanomalla venäjäksi "Olemme Suomessa", ja sen jälkeen kuljettaja ei uskaltanut sanoa mitään.


Näin kävi samoin yllä olevan HelBin kuskin kanssa.

----------


## Vainma

> Kerran viime talvena Itäkeskuksessa Nobinan venäläinen kuljettaja valitti minulle kuvaamisesta ja sanoi sen olevan kiellettyä. Minä vastasin sanomalla venäjäksi "Olemme Suomessa", ja sen jälkeen kuljettaja ei uskaltanut sanoa mitään.


Mistä ihmeestä tämmöinen kuvaamisen kieltäminen oikein johtuu?
Häpeävätkö nämä ihmiset ammattiaan niin paljon, etteivät halua naamansa päätyvän nettiin?
Eikös silloin olisi parempi ajaa pussi päässä, kun kaikkihan näkevät sen naaman kuitenkin noustessaan autoon...
Tietysti ymmärrän, että Venäjällä bussin tms. "oudon" asian kuvaaminen saattaa pahimmillaan tarkoittaa jotain ikävää asiaa, mutta tosiaan Suomessa se yleensä tarkoittaa vaan ihan puhdasta mielenkiintoa asioita kohtaan.

----------


## karihoo

> Olin Helsingin keskustassa kuvaamassa busseja, kun tuli kaksi bussia peräkkäin vastaan. Ensimmäinen kuski näytti keskisormea ja toinen kuljettaja nosti kättä tervehtien.


Maanantaina 29.4. oli myös Hämeenlinnanväylän pysäkillä Kivihaka (1940) iltakuuden aikaan joku valokuvaamassa. Tulin Hyvinkäältä BPI-693:lla ja havainto kuvaajasta tuli sen verran myöhään, etten ehtinyt morjestaa. Jos tuo kuva päätyy nettiin niin linkki olis kiva  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Se on jännä miten tarkasti kuljettajat kertoo asioita.. Tämä yksi 74:n kuljettaja kertoi olevansa myöhässä koska oli jäänyt kakalle... Ehkä kaikkea ei kuitenkaan tarvitse kertoa  :Laughing:  Niin ja en siis kysynyt miksi on myöhässä, vaan kuljettaja kertoi itse.

----------


## toson

> Se on jännä miten tarkasti kuljettajat kertoo asioita.. Tämä yksi 74:n kuljettaja kertoi olevansa myöhässä koska oli jäänyt kakalle... Ehkä kaikkea ei kuitenkaan tarvitse kertoa  Niin ja en siis kysynyt miksi on myöhässä, vaan kuljettaja kertoi itse.


Tais arvata mitä nuorimies haluaa tietää......kertakaikkisen törkeä juttu

----------


## Overdriver

> Tais arvata mitä nuorimies haluaa tietää......kertakaikkisen törkeä juttu


Talvella olin 1520 minuuttia myöhässä, ja kun matkustaja tivasi selitystä, kerroin käyneeni vessassa. Se ei ehkä ollut koko totuus, mutta ei valekaan. Kakan koostumuksesta emme keskustelleet sen tarkemmin.

----------


## zige94

> Talvella olin 1520 minuuttia myöhässä, ja kun matkustaja tivasi selitystä, kerroin käyneeni vessassa. Se ei ehkä ollut koko totuus, mutta ei valekaan. Kakan koostumuksesta emme keskustelleet sen tarkemmin.


Mulle ois riittänyt vaan se info että oli vessassa, tai henkilökohtaisia asioita..  :Very Happy:  Tai ei edes olisi tarvinnut syytä kertoa. Mukavaahan se on kun kuljettaja sitä matkustajille pahoittelee itse, muttei ihan kaikkea tarvitsisi kertoa  :Very Happy:  En mä kysele edes kuljettajalta miksi on myöhässä, joitakin kertoja on käynyt niin että kuljettaja on itse pahoitellut.

----------


## tohpeeri

Lähdin 12.00 IK:sta 550:lla. Vähän ennen lähtöaikaa tuli äiti bussin etupään suunnasta  ripeää vauhtia lastenvaunujen kanssa. Keskisillalla seisova Varhaan menossa ollut  HelB:n kuski oli jo valmiiksi tekemässä tulijoille tilaa, mutta samalla hetkellä kun ko. äidin käsi oli ovinappulalla bussi nytkähti liikkeelle. Miten kuski ei muka tilannetta huomannut? Eihän siinä montaa sekuntia olisi kulunut, nytkin ehdittiiin seistä sekä Oulunkylässä että P.-Haagassa monta minuuttia.

----------


## aki

> Lähdin 12.00 IK:sta 550:lla. Vähän ennen lähtöaikaa tuli äiti bussin etupään suunnasta  ripeää vauhtia lastenvaunujen kanssa. Keskisillalla seisova Varhaan menossa ollut  HelB:n kuski oli jo valmiiksi tekemässä tulijoille tilaa, mutta samalla hetkellä kun ko. äidin käsi oli ovinappulalla bussi nytkähti liikkeelle. Miten kuski ei muka tilannetta huomannut? Eihän siinä montaa sekuntia olisi kulunut, nytkin ehdittiiin seistä sekä Oulunkylässä että P.-Haagassa monta minuuttia.


Miten kuski olisi voinut tietää että äiti ja vaunut olivat hänen kyytiinsä tulossa? Yleensä kannattaa etuovelta huikata kuskille että "avaatko keskioven" ja samoin olisi voinut tehdä joku matkustajista joka huomasi heidän pyrkivän kyytiin. Kun bussi on lähdössä, niin yleensä kuski taitaa katsoa vasemman puoleiseen sivupeiliin laiturista lähdettäessä. Ei se kuski välttämättä enää siinä vaiheessa katsele ovien suuntaan.

----------


## TEP70

> Tietysti ymmärrän, että Venäjällä bussin tms. "oudon" asian kuvaaminen saattaa pahimmillaan tarkoittaa jotain ikävää asiaa, mutta tosiaan Suomessa se yleensä tarkoittaa vaan ihan puhdasta mielenkiintoa asioita kohtaan.


Ikinä en ole kyllä Venäjällä sentään bussien ja raitiovaunujen kuvaamisesta mihinkään ongelmiin joutunut. Metrossakin on kuvaaminen nykyään sallittua ainakin Pietarissa. Silloin, kun se oli vielä kiellettyä, on passini tiedot kertaalleen lueteltu puhelimitse metrovartijan toimesta jonnekin. Rautatieasemillakin pitäisi yleisölle avoimilta paikoilta kuvaamisen olla tänä päivänä täysin ongelmatonta. Ongelma ovat kenties tällaiset yksittäiset henkilöt, jotka muistelevat neuvostoaikoja.

----------


## Aleksi.K

No saahan kuljettaja vaikka pyllistää, jos siihen kesken ajon kykenee. Eri asia on sitten, että onko se kovinkaan fiksua, suurin osa kuvista kuitenkin päätyy julkisuuteen (1g:t sun muut) ja sehän on sitä "mainosta" jos kuljettaja tervehtimisen sijasta tekee mitä ihmeellisempiä eleitä jotta ei päätyisi kuvaan tai että tulisi jokin tietty sormi nostettua sieltä käpälästä. Fiksuinta on vain nostaa kättä reippaasti tai olla tekemäti yhtikäs mitään. Helposti käy niin, että yksi kuljettaja tekee koko firman kuljettajista pellelauman..

----------


## Koala

Eipä tule mieleen yhtään bussiyhtiötä jossa firman vempeleestä, firman vaatteet päällä olisi sallittua näytellä mitään kansainvälisiä kannanottoja. Siinä on kuski äkkiä vaikeuksissa kun tulee työnjohdon tietoon että heidän työntekijänsä näyttää firman nimissä kansainvälistä käsimerkkiä tms.

----------


## Overdriver

> Eipä tule mieleen yhtään bussiyhtiötä jossa firman vempeleestä, firman vaatteet päällä olisi sallittua näytellä mitään kansainvälisiä kannanottoja. Siinä on kuski äkkiä vaikeuksissa kun tulee työnjohdon tietoon että heidän työntekijänsä näyttää firman nimissä kansainvälistä käsimerkkiä tms.


Tuo on syy, jonka takia pyrin olemaan näyttämättä minkäänlaisia käsimerkkejä, ettei niitä tulkita erheellisesti keskisormen heilutteluksi.

----------


## Nak

Pitkästä aikaa e19:lle sattui kuski, joka ajoi kaasua säästämättä. Kävi oikein sääliksi Ivecon 767 pyöränripustuksia kun kuski veti siltakadun ja reviisorinkadun tietyömonttujen yli kaasu pohjassa  :Sad:  Tässä kyllä oli ainakin toiminnassa oleva kickdown ja bussi lähti pysäkiltä niin äkäseen, että maapallo pyörähti varmaan pois kiertoradaltaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## juzziz

> Pitkästä aikaa e19:lle sattui kuski, joka ajoi kaasua säästämättä. Kävi oikein sääliksi Ivecon 767 pyöränripustuksia kun kuski veti siltakadun ja reviisorinkadun tietyömonttujen yli kaasu pohjassa  Tässä kyllä oli ainakin toiminnassa oleva kickdown ja bussi lähti pysäkiltä niin äkäseen, että maapallo pyörähti varmaan pois kiertoradaltaan


Mikäs oli lähtöaika? Voisin varikolla vilkasta listasta kuka sillän on ajanut tuohon aikaan. Ei tarvitse ihmetellä miksi paikkureista tulee kaikista sellasia löysiä ajettavia. Voisin kyllä melkein arvatakin kuka on ollut ratissa. Yksi mikä näissä hommissa ottaa päähän on muutamat idiootit kolleegat joilla ei järki liikoja juokse....

----------


## Nak

> Mikäs oli lähtöaika?


N. 11 aikaan hyppäsin kyytiin espoontorilta suuntana tapiola. Mäkään en oikein ymmärrä tuollaista ajotyyliä, siinä ei kuitenkaan oikeastaan mitään voita, mutta samalla kuitenkin kitistään kireistä ajoajoista  :Shocked:

----------


## zige94

> N. 11 aikaan hyppäsin kyytiin espoontorilta suuntana tapiola. Mäkään en oikein ymmärrä tuollaista ajotyyliä, siinä ei kuitenkaan oikeastaan mitään voita, mutta samalla kuitenkin kitistään kireistä ajoajoista


Niin ja ne kireät ajoajat ovat osa kuskeista itse aiheuttaneet  :Wink:  Tiedän pari kuskia jotka eivät tippaakaan välitä ajoajasta. Jos ei riitä niin ei riitä. Ne ajaa rauhallisesti liikennesääntöjen mukaan. Yhtä lainaten "Ei se mun vika ole jos ajoajat ovat liian tiukkoja. Mä ajan niin kun mä ajan, jos myöhästyn niin voi voi." Työssä yksi päivä olin tutun kuskini kyydissä 77A:lla sunnuntailiikenteessä. Tiedä sitten onko niitä aikatauluja ollenkaan "tarkistettu", kun sunnuntailiikenne alkoi elokuussa 2012. Mutta ajoaika Siltamäkeen ei millään riittänyt, aina saavuttiin 4-6 minuuttia lähtöajan jälkeen, mutta sitten Malmin väliajalla oltiinkin n. 1-2 min etuajassa ja Jakomäessä jouduttiin seistä n. 25 minuuttia... Oli suunnassa Jakomäki-Malmi-Siltämäki ei ajoaika millään riitä, mutta suunnassa Siltamäki-Malmi-Jakomäki ajoaikaa onkin ihan liikaa. Mutta kyseinen kuski ei ikinä väliajoilta eikä päätepysäkeiltä etuajassa lähde.

----------


## juzziz

Itse tiedän myös muutamia kolleegoja, jotka eivät välitä mitään VÄLIAJOISTA. Tahallista piittaamattomuutta siis. Myös se ettei linjoja ajeta loppuun asti on aivan käsittämätöntä. Työnjohto ei saa kuria aikaiseksi, pyörittelevät vain päätänsä. Mokia ja vahinkojahan tottakai sattuu, mutta se että tämä toiminta on tahallista välinpitämättömyyttä, vetää kyllä hiljaiseksi. Itse ajan myös rauhallisesti, kalustoa säästäen. Tiedän ettei tämä ole kaikkien matkustajien mieleen, mutta siitä minä en taas välitä tuon taivaallista. Jos joku myöhästyy jostakin, niin se on oma henkilökohtainen voivoi. Minua ei se kiinnosta. Välillä saatan jopa kuulla ne ajatukset, kuinka tuo kuski ajaa niin hitaasti muihin verrattuna...

----------


## Nak

Juuri niin, mullakaan ei oo kiire niin pitkään, kun tuntipalkkaa maksetaan  :Smile:  Melkeinpä niin, että jos rupeaa näyttämään siltä ettei ehdi niin höllään vähän vielä, ehkä se sitten näkyy joskus ajoajoissa :P Joskus kyllä kyrsii, kun koko päivän on saanut ajaa ""yhdellä istumalla" ja tauolle/lopetukseen ehtii niin ettei voi kirjoitella minuuttilappuja  :Icon Frown:

----------


## chauffer

Tuossa kaahaamisessa ja hosumisessa on se hassu juttu että monesti siinä menee enemmän aikaa. Itse ajan myös rauhallisesti(ainakin omasta mielestäni), silti kollegat tekevät sarjoista tuntilappuja, minun harvoin tarvitsee  :Laughing:  Ja seuraava lähtöaika katsotaan vasta viimeisellä pysäkillä, silloin ei tee itselleen kiirettä  :Wink:

----------


## Topi

> Siinä on kuski äkkiä vaikeuksissa kun tulee työnjohdon tietoon että heidän työntekijänsä näyttää firman nimissä kansainvälistä käsimerkkiä tms.


Linja-autoasemalla linkkoja kuvaillessani näin livenä että kuljettaja jotain merkkiä minulle näytti. Kuvasta tarkastin, oli onneksi peukalo ja hymy.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Linja-autoasemalla linkkoja kuvaillessani näin livenä että kuljettaja jotain merkkiä minulle näytti. Kuvasta tarkastin, oli onneksi peukalo ja hymy.


Välillä esimerkiksi aurinkoisella säällä on hankala nähdä mikä merkki siellä on. Kerran olin kuvaamassa ja huomasin että jotain kuljettaja näytti. Oletin hänen tervehtivän ja morjenstin takaisin. Sitten kamerasta näin myöhemmin että hän peittikin kasvonsa.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Koala

> Linja-autoasemalla linkkoja kuvaillessani näin livenä että kuljettaja jotain merkkiä minulle näytti. Kuvasta tarkastin, oli onneksi peukalo ja hymy.


Joo ei iloisissa tervehdyksissä ongelmaa olekaan vaan itse en työvaatteissa alkaisi keskisormea näytellä, missään tilanteessa, edes bemarikuskille  :Wink:

----------


## toson

> Joo ei iloisissa tervehdyksissä ongelmaa olekaan vaan itse en työvaatteissa alkaisi keskisormea näytellä, missään tilanteessa, edes bemarikuskille


Jossain kulttuureissa keskisormen näyttö tarkoittaa jotain muuta.

----------


## zige94

Juuri äsken katselin kun HelB 921:n seisoi Malmin terminaalim valoissa, lähdössä siis terminaalista sairaalan suuntaan. Kuljettaja oli jäänyt liian kauas valoista seisomaan ja odottamaan vihreitä, n. 3-4 metrin päähän maassa olevista  sensoreista. Siinä vaiheessa jäin seuraamaan että kauan kestää enenn kuin tajuaa sen. n. 3 minuuttia se siinä seiso jonka jälkeen ajoi vähän eteenpäin. 10 sekunnin päästä lähti ajaa punasia päin ja n. 10 sekunttia sen jälkeen sille vaihtui vihreät, tosin oli ajanut jo punaisia päin.

Tuossa näkee usein että kuljettajat jäävät turhan taakse, etenkin HelBin autot. Kohta joku kysyy että miksi juuri HelB eikä vaikka Nobina? No siksi koska HelBin linjoilla jotka Malmilla liikennöi on HELMI ja kyseiset valot vaihtuu vihreille myös HELMIn avulla esim. heti kun pysäkiltä lähtee. Useimmat kuljettajat tottuneet siihen, ja kun se HELMI-laite ei toimikkaan niin ovat ymmällään päästä.

----------


## Overdriver

> Juuri äsken katselin kun HelB 921:n seisoi Malmin terminaalim valoissa, lähdössä siis terminaalista sairaalan suuntaan. Kuljettaja oli jäänyt liian kauas valoista seisomaan ja odottamaan vihreitä, n. 3-4 metrin päähän maassa olevista  sensoreista. Siinä vaiheessa jäin seuraamaan että kauan kestää enenn kuin tajuaa sen. n. 3 minuuttia se siinä seiso jonka jälkeen ajoi vähän eteenpäin. 10 sekunnin päästä lähti ajaa punasia päin ja n. 10 sekunttia sen jälkeen sille vaihtui vihreät, tosin oli ajanut jo punaisia päin.


Talvisin siinä ei meinaa joskus saada vihreitä valoja millään. Kaikkein varmimmin saa vihreän valon, kun ajaa ihan oikeassa reunassa seisovia takseja nuollen. Vähänkin liikaa vasemmalle, niin punaisissa saa seistä vaikka koko viikon.

H51:n reitillä on vähän samanlainen systeemi, kun Brahen kentän jälkeen käännytään Sturenkadulle. Keula pitää viedä melkein suojatielle, tai valot eivät vaihdu.

----------


## zige94

> Talvisin siinä ei meinaa joskus saada vihreitä valoja millään. Kaikkein varmimmin saa vihreän valon, kun ajaa ihan oikeassa reunassa seisovia takseja nuollen. Vähänkin liikaa vasemmalle, niin punaisissa saa seistä vaikka koko viikon.


Talvisin on tosiaan todellakin vaikeaa, kun taksit ovat paljon lähempänä tien keskustaa kuin lumettomana aikana, aurauskin alueella hoidetaan huonosti. Lumikasat pinotaan siihen taksitolpalle suurin piirtein, jonka vuoksi taksit joutuvat järjestäytymään. Eikös jossain puhuttu joskus jostain tuon terminaalin remontista tms. uudelleen järjestelystä?

----------


## LateZ

> Tuossa näkee usein että kuljettajat jäävät turhan taakse, etenkin HelBin autot. Kohta joku kysyy että miksi juuri HelB eikä vaikka Nobina? No siksi koska HelBin linjoilla jotka Malmilla liikennöi on HELMI ja kyseiset valot vaihtuu vihreille myös HELMIn avulla esim. heti kun pysäkiltä lähtee. Useimmat kuljettajat tottuneet siihen, ja kun se HELMI-laite ei toimikkaan niin ovat ymmällään päästä.


Pitää viedä keula tarpeeksi oikealle siinä taksien jälkeen, että on tunnistimen päällä. Liian leveästi ajamalla myöskään 76B, 77A, 577 eivät pääse ajamaan toisen suunnan laituriinsa toisten odottaessa valoissa. Hyvin tuosta pääsee, talvellakin, no oli ongelmia joskus viisi vuotta sitten, muttei viime aikoina.

----------


## zige94

> Pitää viedä keula tarpeeksi oikealle siinä taksien jälkeen, että on tunnistimen päällä. Liian leveästi ajamalla myöskään 76B, 77A, 577 eivät pääse ajamaan toisen suunnan laituriinsa toisten odottaessa valoissa. Hyvin tuosta pääsee, talvellakin, no oli ongelmia joskus viisi vuotta sitten, muttei viime aikoina.


Noh ei siitä nyt viittä vuotta kuitenkaan ole  :Wink:  Ihan viime talvella sama juttu, kun lumikasat kasattu vähän miten sattuu ja kaksi riviä takseja siinä... Vieläkin kun on kaksi riviä takseja, nii bussit joutuvat olemaan liian sivulla etteivät 76B, 77A ja 577 pääse pysäkilleen ennen kuin sairaalan suuntaan menevät pääsevät valoista. 

Tarvitsisi kyllä koko terminaali uudestaan suunnittelua. Taksit voisi alkuun yrittää siirtää muualle, tosin eipä taida siinä lähellä olla mitään paikkaa mihin niitä siirtää. Terminaali on ruuhka-aikaan myös todella ahdas, ihan tien viereen harvemmin autoja saa esim. 77A/577:lla on ongelmia kun takana olevalla pysäkillä on auto/autoja (linjat 69, 70/70T, 78, 519/A ja 520). Kaiken lisäksi 519/A & 520 tasaa siinä aikaakin. Miten syksyllä kun ajantasaus taitaa tulla 512:lle myös vai mikä lie nyt olikaan sen numero (Itis-Malmi-69:n reitti Puksuun-Kehä). Vai poistetaankohan ajantasaus kokonaan?

----------


## Tuomas

Viimeksi olen h78:a ajanut helmikuussa. Silloin Malmin yläterminaalin luoteispään (Malmin sairaalan pään) Helmi-etuus ei vaikuttanut toimivan, siis ledi ei vilkkunut, vaikka muualla samalle autolle etuuksia kyllä jaettiin, eikä tilanne muuttunut, vaikka eri päivinä oli liikkeellä eri autolla. Zige94:n havainnon perusteella tilanne on siis entisellään.

Terminaalin uudelleen suunnittelun kannalla olen minäkin. En ole koskaan käsittänyt, miksi pysäkin reuna on pitänyt tehdä kaarevaksi, vaikka bussin kylki on suora!

----------


## zige94

> Terminaalin uudelleen suunnittelun kannalla olen minäkin. En ole koskaan käsittänyt, miksi pysäkin reuna on pitänyt tehdä kaarevaksi, vaikka bussin kylki on suora!


Ehkä suunnittelijat ovat kuvitelleet että 2010-luvulla bussit ovat myös kaarevia  :Wink:  Toisekseen jos yrittää edes vähän suoraksi saada bussia siinä pysäkeillä (Sairaalan suuntaan olevilla), niin osutkin pysäkkikatoksiin.

----------


## zige94

*Kyllä se HelB osaa*, osa 3643

Helsingin Bussiliikenteen rasistikuskit ovat taas päässeet esille. Itsellä sattui henk.kohtaisesti kohtaaminen rasistisen kuljettajan kanssa joku pari vuotta sitten, sen jälkeen olen nähnyt mm. juurikin Varhan varikon linjoilla enemmänkin näitä pellejä, eräs suhtkoht tuore tapaus kun suomalainen (ehkä virolainen?) kuljettaja ei suostunut myymään lippua somalialaiselle matkustajalle, koska, no tämä oli somalialainen ihan kuljettajan sanoja lainaten.

Noh nyt on 79:llä tapahtunut taas, tämä kaverilleni/ja hänen pojalleen, eikä ollut ensimmäinen kerta. Kuvista sensuroitu nimet pois, koska on kyseisen henkilön omalle seinälle, ei HSL:n seinälle, kirjoitettu juttu. Valkoisella sensuroitu on kirjoituksen kirjoittaja, jutussa mainittu Eljas hänen 11v poika (ruskea ihoinen), punaisella sensuroitu valkoisen kirjoittajan veli ja sinisellä sensuroitu valkoisen kaveri.

Eihän tässä mitään, mutta kun näitä näyttää juuri tapahtuvan HelBille, ja vieläpä samalle varikolle.

----------


## citybus

> *Kyllä se HelB osaa*, osa 3643
> 
> Helsingin Bussiliikenteen rasistikuskit ovat taas päässeet esille. Itsellä sattui henk.kohtaisesti kohtaaminen rasistisen kuljettajan kanssa joku pari vuotta sitten, sen jälkeen olen nähnyt mm. juurikin Varhan varikon linjoilla enemmänkin näitä pellejä, eräs suhtkoht tuore tapaus kun suomalainen (ehkä virolainen?) kuljettaja ei suostunut myymään lippua somalialaiselle matkustajalle, koska, no tämä oli somalialainen ihan kuljettajan sanoja lainaten.


Johan oli luettavaa. Tiedetään kuitenkin aiemman viestihistoriasi perusteella, ettet erityisemmin sympatiseeraa HELB:iä, joten onko sinulla jotain tilastoitua tietoa, että rasismia ilmenee Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n kuljettajien keskuudessa enemmän kuin muiden liikennöitsijöiden kuljettajien keskuudessa? Hauskintahan oli nyt, että yksikään mainitsemasi "rasistinen kuljettaja" ei ollut suomalainen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Hauskintahan oli nyt, että yksikään mainitsemasi "rasistinen kuljettaja" ei ollut suomalainen.


Mä olen ihan made in Finland ja mun mielestä juuri ulkolaiset ovat itse pahimpia "rasisteja".

Tosin en kyllä tuosta enää ymmärrä, kuka sitä bussia nyt ajoi? Serbi, arabi vai somali? Jos somali ajoi, voi hän thoudellakin kieltää pummikyydit vaikka siinä ovella pomppisi kuka tasajalkaa. Jos serbi ei hypännyt puikkoihin, en ymmärrä miksi lupailee ilmaiskyytejä, kun ei voi tietää pääsevätkö oikeasti ilmaiseksi..

----------


## toson

Olipas melkoinen tarina......uskaltaakos sitä enää bussin kyytiin hypätäkään?

----------


## zige94

> Johan oli luettavaa. Tiedetään kuitenkin aiemman viestihistoriasi perusteella, ettet erityisemmin sympatiseeraa HELB:iä, joten onko sinulla jotain tilastoitua tietoa, että rasismia ilmenee Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n kuljettajien keskuudessa enemmän kuin muiden liikennöitsijöiden kuljettajien keskuudessa? Hauskintahan oli nyt, että yksikään mainitsemasi "rasistinen kuljettaja" ei ollut suomalainen.


Eipä mulla mitään tarkkaa tilastoa ole, voisihan sitä HelBiltä kysyä, mutta tuskin mitään kertovat/myöntävät. Jotenkin niitä vaan osuu aina kyseiselle firmalle ja oikeastaan kyseisen firman yhdella samalle varikolle..  :Icon Frown:  Että näin. Mitä hauskaa siinä on? Leimaatko siis rasisteiksi kaikki jotka ovat valkoihoisia? Mun tietääkseni kyllä tummaihoinen voi myös olla rasisti, vai?

Pitääkö sympatiseeraa sitä ainutta firmaa, jonka kyydissä ei kohta uskalla mennä?  :Smile:  Vaikka multa "aikamoisia juttuja" tulee, niin tosiasioita ne on kaikki. Kyllä mä jos Veolialla tai Nobinalla tulee joku kuski, niin siitä kerron... Niillä firmoilla ei vain rasistisia kuskeja ole tullut vastaan (vaikka Nobinalla ainakin Hakunilassa muutama sellainen on, tosin ei rasistineisuuttaan osoita matkustajille vaan pitää mölyt mahassa).

----------


## sm3

Minulla ei ole koskaan ollut ongelmaa matkustaa bussilla, ei edes Helbillä eikä millään muullakaan.  :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

> Minulla ei ole koskaan ollut ongelmaa matkustaa bussilla, ei edes Helbillä eikä millään muullakaan.


Juuri näin, ei minullakaan. Joillekin huonoja kokemuksia osuu näköjään tuon tuosta.

----------


## chauffer

> Juuri näin, ei minullakaan. Joillekin huonoja kokemuksia osuu näköjään tuon tuosta.


täällä yhdelle osuu jatkuvasti epäpätevät Helb kuljettajat ja toiselle jatkuvasti määrätylle linjalle sopimattomat Helbin autot. Silti kummallakaan ei Helbiä vastaan mitään...  :Tongue:

----------


## zige94

> täällä yhdelle osuu jatkuvasti epäpätevät Helb kuljettajat ja toiselle jatkuvasti määrätylle linjalle sopimattomat Helbin autot. Silti kummallakaan ei Helbiä vastaan mitään...


Eihän toi osunut mulle  :Wink:  Vaan äitini kaverille (joka tietysti mun kaverilistalla on), joten jos muillakin on kokemuksia niin onkohan kuitenkaan ihan tuulesta temmattu juttu sittenkään syytöksen HelBiä vastaan?  :Wink:  Ja johtuiskohan siitäkin että HelBin busseilla tulee kuljettua suhteellisen paljon esim. Veoliaan verrattuna? Esim. kesäihin on 2-5 kertaan päivässä tullut 79:llä mentyä töihin, tosin tätä nykyä ei tartte mennä ollenkaan töihin HelBiläisillä joten varmaan nuo huonot kokemuksetkin loppuvat?  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Eihän toi osunut mulle  Vaan äitini kaverille (joka tietysti mun kaverilistalla on), joten jos muillakin on kokemuksia niin onkohan kuitenkaan ihan tuulesta temmattu juttu sittenkään syytöksen HelBiä vastaan?  Ja johtuiskohan siitäkin että HelBin busseilla tulee kuljettua suhteellisen paljon esim. Veoliaan verrattuna? Esim. kesäihin on 2-5 kertaan päivässä tullut 79:llä mentyä töihin, tosin tätä nykyä ei tartte mennä ollenkaan töihin HelBiläisillä joten varmaan nuo huonot kokemuksetkin loppuvat?


Hyväksyttäneen  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

Ai että kyll h45:lla ja s39:llä on mukavia kuljettajia kun sanoo aamuisin huomenta niin kuljettaja hymyilee ja vastaa takaisin. Kokemus 550:sta sanoin huomenta niin kuljettaja katseli muualle kun mitää ei olisi tapahtunnutkaan. Itse olen niin Helb:n kannlla että on parempi kun Nf. Jos tässä ei ajatella mitään raha-asioita!

----------


## zige94

> Hyväksyttäneen


No mutta mietippäs kuinka suurella todennäköisyydellä sellanen kuski osuu kohdella, jos samaa linjaa käyttää 2-5 kertaa PÄIVÄSSÄ  :Wink:  + siihen päälle yksi matka Nobinan kyydissä/suunta. Eli 5 HelBin kuskia vs 2 Nobinan kuskia. + kyseinen henkilö siis asuu Siilitiellä ja käyttää 79:ä joka päivä, siis se kenen facebook seinältä nuo liitin. Eihän sille voi mitään jos HelBiläinen ei hyväksy että työskentelemässään firmassa on rasismia, mä en sille voi mitään jos sitä on niin vaikea uskoa  :Laughing:  Ilmeisesti sitten sepustan näitä itsekseni aiheettomasti, sovitaan näin...

----------


## bussifriikki

Minä olen kohdannut joka liikennöitsijän kyydissä sekä mukavia että veemäisiä kuljettajia. Ei se firmasta riipu.

----------


## Karosa

> Minä olen kohdannut joka liikennöitsijän kyydissä sekä mukavia että veemäisiä kuljettajia. Ei se firmasta riipu.


Täysin samaa mieltä, että joka firmasta löytyy plussia ja miinuksia..  :Laughing:  Mutta kyllä Åbergilla, Veolialla sekä Nobinalla ne parhaat kuljettajat löytyy..  :Cool:

----------


## toson

> Juuri näin, ei minullakaan. Joillekin huonoja kokemuksia osuu näköjään tuon tuosta.


Saanko sanoa:Katso itseäsi peilistä jos aina ongelmia....

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:44 ----------




> täällä yhdelle osuu jatkuvasti epäpätevät Helb kuljettajat ja toiselle jatkuvasti määrätylle linjalle sopimattomat Helbin autot. Silti kummallakaan ei Helbiä vastaan mitään...


Oisko tää sitten rasismia autoja kohtaan....väri.....nimi.........

----------


## chauffer

> No mutta mietippäs kuinka suurella todennäköisyydellä sellanen kuski osuu kohdella, jos samaa linjaa käyttää 2-5 kertaa PÄIVÄSSÄ  + siihen päälle yksi matka Nobinan kyydissä/suunta. Eli 5 HelBin kuskia vs 2 Nobinan kuskia. + kyseinen henkilö siis asuu Siilitiellä ja käyttää 79:ä joka päivä, siis se kenen facebook seinältä nuo liitin. Eihän sille voi mitään jos HelBiläinen ei hyväksy että työskentelemässään firmassa on rasismia, mä en sille voi mitään jos sitä on niin vaikea uskoa  Ilmeisesti sitten sepustan näitä itsekseni aiheettomasti, sovitaan näin...


Missään vaiheessa en ole väittänyt ettei rasismia olisi, joka talossa. Pointti on juurikin tuo että kuinka suuri otanta mistäkin talosta otetaan. Arvostelu ja syyttely on oikeudenmukaista vasta sitten kun ollaan jokaisen firman kuljettajien kanssa tekemisissä yhtä paljon  :Mad:

----------


## zige94

> Missään vaiheessa en ole väittänyt ettei rasismia olisi, joka talossa. Pointti on juurikin tuo että kuinka suuri otanta mistäkin talosta otetaan. Arvostelu ja syyttely on oikeudenmukaista vasta sitten kun ollaan jokaisen firman kuljettajien kanssa tekemisissä yhtä paljon


Enhän mä nyt syyttele tai mitään. Totesin vaa että tota rasismia näyttää olevan enemmän juuri VARHAN varikolle HelBillä kuin esim. Nobinan Hakunilan tai Veolian Hakunilan/Tattarisuon. Varikot on siis otettu sillä perusteella minkä yhtiön/varikon linjoilla mä matkustan. Sanotaankoha nyt tähän että esim. Ruhan kuskien kyydissä olen saanut palvelua, josta ei ole tarvinnut valittaa  :Wink:  Sama Suomenojan pikkuvarikolla.

----------


## Koala

> Enhän mä nyt syyttele tai mitään.


Et tietenkään, kuten tästä täysin neutraalista




> *Kyllä se HelB osaa*, osa 3643


lausumastasi voidaan jälleen päätellä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> No mutta mietippäs kuinka suurella todennäköisyydellä sellanen kuski osuu kohdella, jos samaa linjaa käyttää 2-5 kertaa PÄIVÄSSÄ


Tuli muuten tästä mieleen: Olisiko muuten Helbin ajamilla linjoilla työaikajärjestelyistä johtuen (vanhaa HKL-perua) suurempi todennäköisyys törmätä samaan kuljettajaan samalla linjalla saman päivän aikana kuin muissa HSL-alueen bussifirmoissa? Eli tyyliin aamulla töihin/kouluun mennessä ja iltapäivällä sieltä kotiin tullessa. Jotkut Tammelund ja Åberg toki poikkeuksina.

----------


## zige94

Onkohan tää HelB joku pyhä lehmä kun siitä ei saa mainita?  :Wink:  Sori nyt vaa jos valitan palvelusta, jota saan yhtiöstä joka käyttää Helsinkiläisten (myös minun) verorahojani. Pitäisiköhän muuttaa toiseen kuntaan niin menisi ne verorahat parempaan käyttöön, tai myisivät nyt sen HelBinkin (niin kuin STA:n osuuden saivat jo myytyä).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:35 ----------




> Tuli muuten tästä mieleen: Olisiko muuten Helbin ajamilla linjoilla työaikajärjestelyistä johtuen (vanhaa HKL-perua) suurempi todennäköisyys törmätä samaan kuljettajaan samalla linjalla saman päivän aikana kuin muissa HSL-alueen bussifirmoissa? Eli tyyliin aamulla töihin/kouluun mennessä ja iltapäivällä sieltä kotiin tullessa. Jotkut Tammelund ja Åberg toki poikkeuksina.


Onko tälläsiä "sopimuksia" siis? Meinaat varmaan sellaista että ajaa tyyliin joka pv mahdollisesti samaa/muutamaa samaa linjaa?

----------


## citybus

> Onkohan tää HelB joku pyhä lehmä kun siitä ei saa mainita?  Sori nyt vaa jos valitan palvelusta, jota saan yhtiöstä joka käyttää Helsinkiläisten (myös minun) verorahojani. Pitäisiköhän muuttaa toiseen kuntaan niin menisi ne verorahat parempaan käyttöön, tai myisivät nyt sen HelBinkin (niin kuin STA:n osuuden saivat jo myytyä).


Ja HELB-laulu jatkaa näemmä pyörimistään. Onko tämä sitten osa nro 3XXX?

Ensinnä perustiedot kuntoon. Samalla tavalla helsinkiläisten "verorahoja" käyttävät myös Åbergin Linja, Tammelund, Veolia, Nobina, Pohjolan Liikenne jne.; ylipäätään kaikki HSL-alueella liikennöivät yhtiöt. Kun kunnat rahoittavat kuntayhtymää itsehallinnon nojalla keräämistä verovaroistaan, ei suinkaan verovaroja ole korvamerkitty siten, että helsinkiläisten verovarat kulkeutuisivat juuri Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n katteisiin. Tämä on, no, aika yksioikoista ajattelua.

Ja toisekseen, kun HSL-alueen kunnat rahoittavat HSL:n toimintaa, sinun täytyy, mikäli et halua HSL-toimintaa rahoittaa, muuttaa HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle. Siispä kirjat Klaukkalaan, siellä kunta osallistuu paljon tehottomamman joukkoliikenteen rahoittamiseen.

Ja niinpä niin, myisivät nyt sen HELB:in. Valtavat osakeyhtiöthän myydäänkin toki sormia napsauttamalla, vailla suunnittelua, vähän sellaisella "myydäänpä nyt tämä tästä" -periaatteella - vai myydäänkö sittenkään? Ja onko HELB:iä tarvetta myydä toistaiseksi? Ja kuka sen ostaa?

Minä matkustin tänään sekä HELB:in, Veolian että Nobinan kyydillä. Kahdessa ensimmäisessä kyydissä ei ollut mitään valittamisen varaa, jälkimmäisen yhtiön City L vaikutti näin matkustajanäkökulmasta kaikelta muulta kuin miellyttävältä.

----------


## zige94

> Ja HELB-laulu jatkaa näemmä pyörimistään. Onko tämä sitten osa nro 3XXX?
> 
> Ensinnä perustiedot kuntoon. Samalla tavalla helsinkiläisten "verorahoja" käyttävät myös Åbergin Linja, Tammelund, Veolia, Nobina, Pohjolan Liikenne jne.; ylipäätään kaikki HSL-alueella liikennöivät yhtiöt. Kun kunnat rahoittavat kuntayhtymää itsehallinnon nojalla keräämistä verovaroistaan, ei suinkaan verovaroja ole korvamerkitty siten, että helsinkiläisten verovarat kulkeutuisivat juuri Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:n katteisiin. Tämä on, no, aika yksioikoista ajattelua.
> 
> Ja toisekseen, kun HSL-alueen kunnat rahoittavat HSL:n toimintaa, sinun täytyy, mikäli et halua HSL-toimintaa rahoittaa, muuttaa HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle. Siispä kirjat Klaukkalaan, siellä kunta osallistuu paljon tehottomamman joukkoliikenteen rahoittamiseen.
> 
> Ja niinpä niin, myisivät nyt sen HELB:in. Valtavat osakeyhtiöthän myydäänkin toki sormia napsauttamalla, vailla suunnittelua, vähän sellaisella "myydäänpä nyt tämä tästä" -periaatteella - vai myydäänkö sittenkään? Ja onko HELB:iä tarvetta myydä toistaiseksi? Ja kuka sen ostaa?
> 
> Minä matkustin tänään sekä HELB:in, Veolian että Nobinan kyydillä. Kahdessa ensimmäisessä kyydissä ei ollut mitään valittamisen varaa, jälkimmäisen yhtiön City L vaikutti näin matkustajanäkökulmasta kaikelta muulta kuin miellyttävältä.


Eli ilmeisesti on HelB se pyhä lehmä, tai citybus HelBin kuski?

Kyllähän sen tiedän että kunnat rahoittaa HSL:n toimintaa, mutta HelB on myös osakeyhtiö, josta Hlesingin kaupunki sattuu suurimman osan ostamaan. Jossakin oli taannoin juttu että jotain 20 miljoonaa euroa Helsingin kaupunki on työntänyt HelBiin rahaa, ja HelB jatkaa tappio kierrettä. Mistä Helsingin kaupungin rahat tulee? No Helsinkiläisten verorahoista. Eihän tässä ole mitään epäselvää, luulisi myös sinun citybus tämän tietävän.

HelB ei ole kansainvälinen yhtiö niin kuin Nobina ja Veolia jotka saavat ulkomailta sitä rahaa. Tammenlund ja Åberg pitävät taas toimintansa niin hyvin kunnossa ettei tarvita ulkopuolista tukea 
(liikennöintikorvaukset ei lasketa TUEKSI).

Varmasti jos moittisin Nobinan tai Veolian toimintaa (jos moittimista olisi), niin ei tulisi vastaavanlaista hulabaloota, mutta heti kun on HelBistä kyse niin kauhee haloo...  :Wink:  On se jännä...


--------------------------------------------------------------

Ilmeisesti tällä foorumilla on tiettyjä juttuja mistä ei saa sanoa mitään pahaa, tai alkaa kauhee meteli asiasta. Miten asiat pitäisi sitten sanoa? Vai eikö saa näistä tietystä asioista sanoa mitään tällä foorumilla? Ihmeellinen asenne kyllä jollain.

Alan niin kypsymään tähän foorumiin ja etenkin joihinkin käyttäjiin. Pistänkin ylläpidolle pyynnön sulkea käyttäjätunnukseni. Tyydyn pelkkään vaunut.orgiin ja muihin foorumeihin, niissä sentään saa olla asioista mitä mieltä ikinä haluakaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Ilmeisesti tällä foorumilla on tiettyjä juttuja mistä ei saa sanoa mitään pahaa, tai alkaa kauhee meteli asiasta. Miten asiat pitäisi sitten sanoa? Vai eikö saa näistä tietystä asioista sanoa mitään tällä foorumilla? Ihmeellinen asenne kyllä jollain.


Ei varsinaisesti kuulu tähän ketjuun, mutta kyllähän JLF:lla keskustelu on jopa harvinaisen moniäänistä. Toki monen kirjoittajan teksteistä paistaa työnantaja tai muu henkilökohtainen intressi kuin aurinko Saharassa, mutta suotakoon se heille anteeksi. Ei aina tarvitse ajatella yleistä hyvää, löytää totuutta tai olla muunkaan jalon perässä, vaan henkilökohtaiset syyt ovat ihan päteviä olla jotain mieltä. Itsekin ajattelen pk-seudun rakentamisesta ja asuntopolitiikasta henkilökohtaisella tasolla ihan jotain muuta kuin mitä aiheista julkisesti kirjoitan. Pätee varmaan moneen muuhunkin asunnon (pankin kautta tai jopa ihan itse) omistavaan  :Wink: 

Loppujen lopuksi on luotettava siihen, että täysjärkiset lukijat tunnistavat hyvät argumentit ja näkevät huonojen läpi, on sitten kyse VR:n monopolista, metrosta, halpabussiyhtiöstä tai mistä hyvänsä JLF:llä paljon tunteita ja ristiriitoja herättävästä aiheesta. Aristoteles taannoin kirjoitti, että väittelyssä etu on sillä, joka puolustaa totuutta, koska totuus on luontaisesti valhetta vahvempi. Tai jotain sinne päin. Kuitenkin tarkoitti, että metrohuijauksen pitäisi olla selvää kaikille samoin kuin kaikkien ei-neuvostohenkisten kannattaa vapaata kilpailua teillä ja raiteilla. 




> Tyydyn pelkkään vaunut.orgiin ja muihin foorumeihin, niissä sentään saa olla asioista mitä mieltä ikinä haluakaan.


Huumorimiehiä. Suomi on tunnetusti moniäänisten joukkoliikennekeskustelupalstojen kehto.

Eniveis, kaipaamaan jäävät:

----------


## chauffer

> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:35 ----------
> 
> Onko tälläsiä "sopimuksia" siis? Meinaat varmaan sellaista että ajaa tyyliin joka pv mahdollisesti samaa/muutamaa samaa linjaa?


Ainakin Helbillä on paljon kuljettajia jotka ajavat samaa sarjaa/sarjoja vakituisesti




> .
> 
> Varmasti jos moittisin Nobinan tai Veolian toimintaa (jos moittimista olisi), niin ei tulisi vastaavanlaista hulabaloota, mutta heti kun on HelBistä kyse niin kauhee haloo...  On se jännä...
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ilmeisesti tällä foorumilla on tiettyjä juttuja mistä ei saa sanoa mitään pahaa, tai alkaa kauhee meteli asiasta. Miten asiat pitäisi sitten sanoa? Vai eikö saa näistä tietystä asioista sanoa mitään tällä foorumilla? Ihmeellinen asenne kyllä jollain.
> 
> Alan niin kypsymään tähän foorumiin ja etenkin joihinkin käyttäjiin. Pistänkin ylläpidolle pyynnön sulkea käyttäjätunnukseni. Tyydyn pelkkään vaunut.orgiin ja muihin foorumeihin, niissä sentään saa olla asioista mitä mieltä ikinä haluakaan.


. Ja zige, niinkuin huomaat, kun yhtä ja samaa kohdetta arvostellaan toistuvasti, menee kuppi nurin, oli se sitten firma tai yksityishenkilö.  :Laughing:  Miksi sinä saat haukkua yhtä firmaa jatkuvasti, mutta kun sinua siitä arvostellaan niin heti haluat poistattaa tilisi(tämän voinee tehdä itsekin?).  :Tongue:

----------


## toson

> Ja zige, niinkuin huomaat, kun yhtä ja samaa kohdetta arvostellaan toistuvasti, menee kuppi nurin, oli se sitten firma tai yksityishenkilö.  Miksi sinä saat haukkua yhtä firmaa jatkuvasti, mutta kun sinua siitä arvostellaan niin heti haluat poistattaa tilisi(tämän voinee tehdä itsekin?).


Melkonen sankari tää zige olikin,aina riitaa haastamassa. Mitenköhän mahtaa pärjätä siellä junamyyjän tehtävissä?

----------


## citybus

> Melkonen sankari tää zige olikin,aina riitaa haastamassa. Mitenköhän mahtaa pärjätä siellä junamyyjän tehtävissä?


Minua nyt vähän ihmetyttää. Koko keissi lähti liikkeelle zigen viestistä "kyllä HELB osaa, osa...", jossa hyvin epäselvän, ilmeisimmin facebook-statuksen, keinoin oli tapahtunut jonkinlainen välikohtaus Siilitien metroasemalla, jossa kaikki osalliset olivat muita kuin suomalaisia. Tämän jälkeen zige totesi, että HELB:n Varhan varikolla on rasistikuljettajia. Hän oli itsekin joutunut tällaisen uhriksi joskus pari vuotta sitten.

Minä en lähde arvioimaan, miksi joku kirjoittaja, kirjoitettuaan itse provosoivan viestin, johon muut vastaavat, poistuu ovet paukkuen foorumilta - se jääköön jokaisen arvioitavaksi. Joka tapauksessa, kuljettajan tai muun asiakaspalvelijan ei tulisi tällaiseen zigemäisyyteen lähteä: hankalakin asiakaspalvelutilanne on setvittävä loppuun puhuen, veri ei saa kuohahtaa.

Ja totta kai jokainen katsoo tilanteita ja punnitsee argumentteja omanväristen lasiensa läpi: olen aikanaan ajanut sekä HELB:llä että Concordialla, nyt en enää ole bussihommissa. Mutta se ei estä itseäni vähimmässäkään määrin arvostelemasta kummankaan toimintaa tarpeen tullen.

----------


## Koala

> Ja zige, niinkuin huomaat, kun yhtä ja samaa kohdetta arvostellaan toistuvasti, menee kuppi nurin, oli se sitten firma tai yksityishenkilö.  Miksi sinä saat haukkua yhtä firmaa jatkuvasti, mutta kun sinua siitä arvostellaan niin heti haluat poistattaa tilisi.


Minäkin olen yrittänyt tätä selittää vähintään kolme kertaa. Kun jollain on aina vakavia ongelmia matkustaa yhtiöllä H ja yhtiö N tekee kaiken ihan ylihyvin niin... Harkitsin itseasiassa eilen ensimmäisen ihmisen lisäämistä estolistalle, nyt ei tarvitse  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:57 ----------

Lisäys: Takerrun vielä tähän. Jos kuljettajat ovat rasisteja, miten se rasismi heistä karisee pois...




> tai myisivät nyt sen HelBinkin


...jos yhtiö myydään. Jos leikitään että vaikka se ylihyvä N-yhtiö ostaisi niin millä mekanismilla nämä rasistikuljettajat lakkaisivat olemasta rasisteja? N-yhtiön työtakit ovat antirasistista materiaalia?

Tai sitten kyse on edelleen yksittäisistä rasisteista eikä rasistisesta yhtiöstä...  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

"Koala" on niin asian ytimessä  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

Saas nähdä tuleeko mulle palautetta, kun eilen illalla kampista tuli tyttö kyytiin ja halusi ostaa Helsingin sisäisen lipun. Sanoin tälle suoraan, että tällä lipulla pääset sitten vain kaksi pysäkkiä eteenpäin, johon hän vastasi joo-o. Ruoholahdessa sitten pysäytin auton ja huusin matkustamoon, että pinkkipaitaisen tytön matka sisäisellä lipulla päättyy tähän, ellei tule ostamaan seutulippua. Ensin hän ei ollut kuulevinaan ja sitten huusi, että mulla on voimassa olevaa espoon kautta. Sanoin että se ei haittaa mitään, tarvitset seutulipun tai sitten juokset tästä hanasaareen jossa espoon sisäinen lippu astuu vasta voimaan. Sitten hän tuli eteen ja vaati sisäisen lipun peruuttamista, jota en voinut enää tehdä, olinhan välissä ehtinyt myydä muita lippuja ja jupisten osti seutulipun ja sanoi minun huijaavan, kun ennenkin on päässyt kahdella sisäisellä lipulla.

Kollegoiden kanssa juteltiin tästä ja tuntuu että tästä harhaluulosta on tullut todella yleistä, siis että kahdella sisäisellä lipulla voisi matkustaa seutumatkoja. Mistähän tälläinen käsitys kumpuaa? Ja voisiko oikeasti olla mahdotonta ajatella vyöhkelisä lipun käyttöönottoa takaisin jo nyt? 
Hsl voisi ehkä pistää metrolehteen muistuksen taas siitä, että mitä lippua tarvitaan seutumatkaan. 
Metrolehdessä oli nyt uutinen viikonloppuna tapahtuvasta tarkastajien tehoiskusta raideliikenteeseen, joka on hyvä asia, mutta idioottimaista ilmoittaa etukäteen. Vähän sama kuin poliisi ilmoittaisi lehdessä pitävänsä viikonloppuna tutkaa tai puhallusratsiaa Mannerheimintiellä.. Miksei "teho"tarkastuksia ole koskaan bussiliikenteessä? Silloin tarkastajista voisi tulla tehokkaampi pelote bussissa, nykyään kun niitä ei näy oikeastaan koskaan busseissa..

----------


## Overdriver

> Kollegoiden kanssa juteltiin tästä ja tuntuu että tästä harhaluulosta on tullut todella yleistä, siis että kahdella sisäisellä lipulla voisi matkustaa seutumatkoja. Mistähän tälläinen käsitys kumpuaa? Ja voisiko oikeasti olla mahdotonta ajatella vyöhkelisä lipun käyttöönottoa takaisin jo nyt?


On tosiaan turhan yleinen harhaluulo. Kannatan vyöhykelisän palauttamista käyttöön.

----------


## Kani

Voi olla, että harhaluulo kumpuaa ihmisten pyrkimyksestä ajatella loogisesti. Aika harvan mielestä on loogista tai kohtuullista, että jos henkilöllä on oikeus matkustaa sekä Espoossa että Helsingissä, hänen pitää kuitenkin maksaa näiden välisestä matkasta ylimääräistä. Vähän kuin ravintolassa pääruoka maksaisi 10 euroa, jälkiruoka 5 euroa ja molemmat otettaessa 20.

Mutta toki linjalla on mentävä pelisääntöjen mukaan, ja ne ovat nyt nämä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vähän sama kuin poliisi ilmoittaisi lehdessä pitävänsä viikonloppuna tutkaa tai puhallusratsiaa Mannerheimintiellä..


Niinhän ne ilmoittaakin. Pelotevaikutus toimii.

----------


## Nak

> Niinhän ne ilmoittaakin. Pelotevaikutus toimii.


Joo, mutta ei poliisikaan kerro suoraan missä ovat kytiksellä. Tässähän kerrotaan ainakin metron osalta aika tarkoin missä odotetaan  :Sad:  
Mun mielestä pelote on tehokkaampi, kun se on olemassa muutoinkin kun keinotekoisesti. Tarkastajien pitäisi olla tehokkaammin tarkastamassa ihan jokapäivä kokopäivä, eikä vain silloin tällöin aamuruuhkassa ja sunnuntaisin  :Laughing:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> On tosiaan turhan yleinen harhaluulo. Kannatan vyöhykelisän palauttamista käyttöön.


Lippu-uudistuksessa tulee. Sen jälkeen pitäisi hinnoittelun ainakin jotakuinkin mennä niin, että olemassaolevat liput hyvitetään täysimääräisenä.

----------


## Count

> Voi olla, että harhaluulo kumpuaa ihmisten pyrkimyksestä ajatella loogisesti. Aika harvan mielestä on loogista tai kohtuullista, että jos henkilöllä on oikeus matkustaa sekä Espoossa että Helsingissä, hänen pitää kuitenkin maksaa näiden välisestä matkasta ylimääräistä. Vähän kuin ravintolassa pääruoka maksaisi 10 euroa, jälkiruoka 5 euroa ja molemmat otettaessa 20.


Hieman OT, mutta kultaisella 80-luvulla kotikaupungissani oli grilli, jossa lihis maksoi 5mk, nakki 2mk ja lihis kahdella nakilla 10mk.

----------


## Beenari

Mikähän mahtoi PL740:n kuljettajaa täänään nyppiä linjalla 23? Ajelin itse tuon perässä 53:lla Toisella linjalla Hakaniemen suuntaan. Ne molemmat ratikkapysäkit ennen ympyrätaloa, niin pitää pysähtyä keskelle pysäkkiä. Tilaa olisi ollut ajaa ihan pysäkin etureunaan jotta perässä tuleva linja-autokin mahtuisi samalle pysäkille yhtä aikaa.

----------


## vristo

> Mikähän mahtoi PL740:n kuljettajaa täänään nyppiä linjalla 23? Ajelin itse tuon perässä 53:lla Toisella linjalla Hakaniemen suuntaan. Ne molemmat ratikkapysäkit ennen ympyrätaloa, niin pitää pysähtyä keskelle pysäkkiä. Tilaa olisi ollut ajaa ihan pysäkin etureunaan jotta perässä tuleva linja-autokin mahtuisi samalle pysäkille yhtä aikaa.


Mihin sinulla oli niin kiire sitten? Pysähdytään siihen kohtaan, jossa on matkustajia (kuten noilla pysäkeillä monesti on).
Toinen asia on, että Ivecoilla pitää jättää reilu väli korotettuun pysäkkikorokkeeseen, jotta ulospäin aukeavilla ovilla on tarpeeksi tilaa.

----------


## Karosa

> Pysähdytään siihen kohtaan, jossa on matkustajia


Niinhän se on, mutta hyvä se on myös ottaa huomioon muut bussit joita kuljettaa teidän kolleeganne, ja (jos mahdollista) niin ajaa pysäkin etupäähän, että taaksekkin mahtuu, bussi tai kaksi parhaimmillaan joillain pysäkeillä  :Smile:

----------


## Koala

> Mihin sinulla oli niin kiire sitten? Pysähdytään siihen kohtaan, jossa on matkustajia


Täh? Annetaan siis 53:sen matkustajien venailla vapaasti vaikka sekin siihen pysäkille yhtäaikaa mahtuisi? Ok. Ei kuulosta kovin sujuvalta menolta minusta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pysähdytään siihen kohtaan, jossa on matkustajia


Kyllä pysäkeillä pitää ajaa etureunaan asti eikä tukkia pysäkkiä perästä tulevilta busseilta.

----------


## Kani

Peilistä kyllä näkee, onko perässä tulossa muita busseja. Jos ei ole, en näe mitään syytä kävelyttää asiakkaita jonkun periaatteen takia.

Olen kyllä ollut muutaman kerran sellaisessakin kyydissä, että linja-auto on pysäytetty milloin etu- ja milloin takareunaan tai keskelle, mutta aina niin, että matkustaja joutuu kävelemään muutaman metrin.

----------


## vristo

> Peilistä kyllä näkee, onko perässä tulossa muita busseja. Jos ei ole, en näe mitään syytä kävelyttää asiakkaita jonkun periaatteen takia.


 Juuri näin. 
Varsinkin noilla Toisen Linjan pysäkeillä odottelee usein huonosti liikkuvia ja ikääntyneitä asiakkaita ja he yleensä seisovat juuri sen pysäkkialueen keskellä olevan pysäkkitolpan kohdalla. Minulla ei ainakaan ole sydäntä kävelyttää heitä yhtään enempää kuin on tarpeen.

Jokainen ammattitaitoinen bussinkuljettaja kyllä tietää ja näkee pelisilmällään missä tilanteessa ja millä pysäkillä pitää mitenkin toimia. Hakaniemessä tai Kurvissa toimitaan erilailla kuin jollain yhden-kahden linjan pysäkillä.




> Olen kyllä ollut muutaman kerran sellaisessakin kyydissä, että linja-auto on pysäytetty milloin etu- ja milloin takareunaan tai keskelle, mutta aina niin, että matkustaja joutuu kävelemään muutaman metrin.


Aikanaan eräs vanhempi kollegani tokaisi pysäkkitolpan kohdalla odottaneelle matkustajalle, kun hän ajoi siitä pitemmälle, että: "tolpat ovat koirankusettajia varten".

----------


## joht. Nyman

Olen laittanut merkille sellaisen asian, että varsin moni kuljettaja saapuu dösäpysäkille huomattavan kovaa, jolloin auto pysähtyy aivan pysäkkilevennyksen päähän. Kuljettajan tarkoitus lienee hyvä, kun ajetaan tehokkaasti ja nopeasti, mutta se kyllä kääntyy väistämättä itseään vastaan: yleensä matkustajat odottavat autoa noin pysäkin keskivaiheille, jolloin ylimääräistä kävelyä bussille kertyy reilusti. Tämä luonnollisesti lisää bussin pysähdysaikaa, joka vaikuttaa suoraan matka-aikaan. Eivätkö kuljettajat ajattele tätä näkökulmaa?

----------


## Overdriver

> Olen laittanut merkille sellaisen asian, että varsin moni kuljettaja saapuu dösäpysäkille huomattavan kovaa, jolloin auto pysähtyy aivan pysäkkilevennyksen päähän. Kuljettajan tarkoitus lienee hyvä, kun ajetaan tehokkaasti ja nopeasti, mutta se kyllä kääntyy väistämättä itseään vastaan: yleensä matkustajat odottavat autoa noin pysäkin keskivaiheille, jolloin ylimääräistä kävelyä bussille kertyy reilusti. Tämä luonnollisesti lisää bussin pysähdysaikaa, joka vaikuttaa suoraan matka-aikaan. Eivätkö kuljettajat ajattele tätä näkökulmaa?


Käveluaspektia en ole jaksanut miettiä, koska puhutaan kuitenkin vain muutamista sekunneista. Pysähdyn joko pysäkin perälle tai asiakkaiden kohdalle, riippuen pysäkin pituudesta ja peileissä näkyvästä bussiliikenteestä.

En ole koskaan ymmärtänyt, minkä takia pysäkeille ajetaan kovaa ja kulutetaan jarrut loppuun. Vastaavasti liikkeelle lähdettäessä yritetään kuluttaa mahdollisimman paljon polttoainetta. Eipä sellainen ole matkustajienkaan mielestä kovin sujuvaa kyytiä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jokainen ammattitaitoinen bussinkuljettaja kyllä tietää ja näkee pelisilmällään missä tilanteessa ja millä pysäkillä pitää mitenkin toimia.


Aivan. Tässä esimerkkitapauksessa pelisilmää ei selvästikään ollut, kun kerran perässä tuli toinen samaa linjaa käyttävä bussi, mutta silti bussi pysähtyi pysäkin keskelle.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Käveluaspektia en ole jaksanut miettiä, koska puhutaan kuitenkin vain muutamista sekunneista. Pysähdyn joko pysäkin perälle tai asiakkaiden kohdalle, riippuen pysäkin pituudesta ja peileissä näkyvästä bussiliikenteestä.


Itse asiassa turha "pysäkin pitkäksi ajo" vie kyllä asiakkailta enemmän aikaa talsimiseen kuin vain muutaman sekunnin. Tämä väittämä siis vain omien havaintojeni perusteella. Sen toki hiffaan, että kahden bussin saapuessa samanaikaisesti pysäkille, on ensimmäisen ajettava "pitkäksi".




> En ole koskaan ymmärtänyt, minkä takia pysäkeille ajetaan kovaa ja kulutetaan jarrut loppuun. Vastaavasti liikkeelle lähdettäessä yritetään kuluttaa mahdollisimman paljon polttoainetta. Eipä sellainen ole matkustajienkaan mielestä kovin sujuvaa kyytiä.


Samaa mieltä kanssasi. Ylipäätään turha riehuminen liikenteessä, vaikka se tapahtuisi liikennesääntöjen puitteissa, on raivostuttavaa, epämukavaa, stressaavaa ja vaikka mitä muuta. Keskinopeushan tuollaisella rykimisellä ei kuitenkaan nouse käytännössä yhtään - johtuen esimerkiksi yllä mainitusta pysäkeille pysähtymisistä.

----------


## vristo

> Aivan. Tässä esimerkkitapauksessa pelisilmää ei selvästikään ollut, kun kerran perässä tuli toinen samaa linjaa käyttävä bussi, mutta silti bussi pysähtyi pysäkin keskelle.


Mutta, jos niitä liikuntarajoitteisia asiakkaita on pyrkinyt kyytiin? Varsinkin Castréninkadun pysäkiltä heitä tulee huomattavan usein. 
Tai sitten, asia johtui ihan huolimattomuudesta. Mene ja tiedä?

Toisaalta yritän tällä sanoa, että mielestäni bussinkuljettajan ärsytyskynnyksen tulee olla niin korkealla, etteivät kollegan tai muun liikenteen, tai mitkään muutkaan, mahdolliset pienet huolimattomuudet nosta verenpainetta ja aiheuta tilanteissa sen suurempaa ongelmaa.

----------


## Samppa

> Toisaalta yritän tällä sanoa, että mielestäni bussinkuljettajan ärsytyskynnyksen tulee olla niin korkealla, etteivät kollegan tai muun liikenteen, tai mitkään muutkaan, mahdolliset pienet huolimattomuudet nosta verenpainetta ja aiheuta tilanteissa sen suurempaa ongelmaa.


Tätä komppaan täysillä' :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Itse asiassa turha "pysäkin pitkäksi ajo" vie kyllä asiakkailta enemmän aikaa talsimiseen kuin vain muutaman sekunnin. Tämä väittämä siis vain omien havaintojeni perusteella.


Yleisenä jalankulkijan nopeutena pidetään 1,2m/sek.,eli jos auto ajetaan muutama metri pitkäksi pysäkin etureunaan, aikaa kävelyyn kuluu juurikin vain muutama sekunti  :Laughing:  Ja pääsääntöisesti joku niistä matkustajista havaitsee jo ennen pysähtymistä että pitkäksi mennään, heitä ei tarvitse odottaa yhtään kauempaa. Ja kun tätä ei tapahdu joka pysäkillä, se ei vaikuta juurikaan siihen 13,5 sek. keskimääräiseen pysäkillä viipymisaikaan eikä näin ollen sivun ajoaikaan. :Tongue:

----------


## kuukanko

> Toisaalta yritän tällä sanoa, että mielestäni bussinkuljettajan ärsytyskynnyksen tulee olla niin korkealla, etteivät kollegan tai muun liikenteen, tai mitkään muutkaan, mahdolliset pienet huolimattomuudet nosta verenpainetta ja aiheuta tilanteissa sen suurempaa ongelmaa.


Tuosta päästäänkin yhteen linja-autokuljettajan ammatin syvimmistä kysymyksistä. Eräs kuljettajakouluttaja totesi kerran, että kun ammatti vaatii korkeaa ärsytyskynnystä, niin monelle käy ennen pitkää niin, ettei aiheellinenkaan palaute enää mene perille, koska kuljettaja on tottunut kuittaamaan olankohautuksella epämiellyttävät asiat.

----------


## vristo

> Tuosta päästäänkin yhteen linja-autokuljettajan ammatin syvimmistä kysymyksistä. Eräs kuljettajakouluttaja totesi kerran, että kun ammatti vaatii korkeaa ärsytyskynnystä, niin monelle käy ennen pitkää niin, ettei aiheellinenkaan palaute enää mene perille, koska kuljettaja on tottunut kuittaamaan olankohautuksella epämiellyttävät asiat.


Linja-autonkuljettajan, kuten monien muiden elävän elämän kanssa tekemisssä olevien korkean vastuun ammattiryhmien (esim. poliisi ja pelastusalan ammatit) korkea ärsytyskynnys ei mitenkään voi tarkoittaa mitään tuollaista. Asioihin suhtaudutaan niiden vaatimalla vakavuudella ja työt hoidetaan. Asialliset palautteet käsitellään ja vastineet annetaan. Mutta, sillä siisti; ei niistä auta taakkaa harteilleen ruveta kasaamaan ja yöuniaan menettämään. Muuten on syytä miettiä, tarvitseeko apua ja onko sopiva sellaiseen ammattiin, jossa saattaa "rapa ja sylki lentää".

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Yleisenä jalankulkijan nopeutena pidetään 1,2m/sek.,eli jos auto ajetaan muutama metri pitkäksi pysäkin etureunaan, aikaa kävelyyn kuluu juurikin vain muutama sekunti  Ja pääsääntöisesti joku niistä matkustajista havaitsee jo ennen pysähtymistä että pitkäksi mennään, heitä ei tarvitse odottaa yhtään kauempaa. Ja kun tätä ei tapahdu joka pysäkillä, se ei vaikuta juurikaan siihen 13,5 sek. keskimääräiseen pysäkillä viipymisaikaan eikä näin ollen sivun ajoaikaan.


Uskotaan teoriaa, uskotaan...  :Very Happy:  Mutta käytännössä asia menee niin, että esimerkiksi Koivukylän ostarin kohdalla "pitkäksi ajo" toden totta pidentää pysähtymisaikaa enemmän kuin "joitain sekunteja".

Oli miten oli, turha hörhöily liikenteessä ja turhan raivokas ajo tuskin palvelee kuljettajaa, matkustajaa, aikatauluja kuin kalustoakaan.

----------


## chauffer

> Oli miten oli, turha hörhöily liikenteessä ja turhan raivokas ajo tuskin palvelee kuljettajaa, matkustajaa, aikatauluja kuin kalustoakaan.


Tämä on totta, rauhallisella ajolla homma sujuu joutuisammin ja ilman mokia ja virheiden korjailua  :Laughing:

----------


## karihoo

Kaukoliikenteen kuljettajat saattavat lähtökohtaisesti herkemmin pysähtyä vilkkaillakin pysäkeillä matkustajan kohdalle ja tuhlaavat siten pysäkkitilaa. Olen tätä tarkkaillut kolmisen vuotta siirryttyäni itse HSL-liikennöitsijältä kaukoliikenteeseen enkä puolustele tätäkään toimintaa millään perusteella; mielestäni silloin palvellaan liian hyvin näitä omia asiakkaita ja pahimmillaan aiheutetaan kymmenille muille matkustajille minuuttien viive. Sama tilanne voi toki esiintyä HSL-alueen sisäisessäkin liikenteessä. Ammattitaitoon kuuluu Pelisilmä.

----------


## hylje

Liikenteen suunnittelu on pahasti pielessä ja palvelu lähtökohtaisesti hyvin vaihtelevaa, jos pysäkkien toimivuus jää yksinomaan kuljettajien vastuulle. Vaikka kuljettajat toimisivat täydellisesti joka kerta, ruuhkaisella pysäkillä matkustaja stressaantuu etsiessään omaa bussiaan ja bussissa matkustavien matkanteko hidastuu, kun kuljettaja ajaa riittävän hitaasti.

Pysäkkien ei tarvitse olla ruuhkaisia. Sellaiset onnistuvat jopa suomalaisissa, ja vieläpä helsinkiläisissä erikoisolosuhteissa! Sellaiset tunnetaan metroasemina. Sen salaisuus on yksinkertainen: juuri riittävän harva vuoroväli, että edellinen vaunu poistuu pysäkiltä ennen seuraavan saapumista.

Tähän ei tarvita pääkaduilla metrojuniin, ei edes ratikoihin panostamista. Riittää panostaa nykyisiin ja uusiin bussipysäkeihin niin, ettei yhteenkään pysähtymispaikkaan tule ruuhkaa. Yhdellä pysäkillä voi tietenkin olla monta erillistä pysähtymispaikkaa. Sitä on metro.

----------


## joboo

Tänään kyllä tuli aamulla hyvä mieli kun lähdin TAAS viime tingassa bussille joka menee 7.27 rukkilanpolulta. Juoksin kohti bussia ja kun pääsin bussiin sisään ja kuljettaja sanoi hymysuin että olen 10 sekuntia myöhässä, sanoin kiitos, koska siinä ajassa hän olisi voinnut laittaa ovet kiinni ja jättää minut pysäkille.

Illemmalla kaksi nuorta tuli kauppakorkealta kyytiin suuntana kamppiin ja yrittivät ostaa lippua mutta kuljettaja päästi heidät ilmatteeksi  :Smile:

----------


## toson

> Illemmalla kaksi nuorta tuli kauppakorkealta kyytiin suuntana kamppiin ja yrittivät ostaa lippua mutta kuljettaja päästi heidät ilmatteeksi


Mitä sanoo ohjesääntö? Asiakas haluaa ostaa lipun,mutta kuski ei myy.Tämäkö muka oikein tehty?Mielestäni tälle ajurille pitäisi antaa rangaistus.

----------


## Koala

Tai sitten Buscom ei niitä suostunut myymään. Jännä tämä kuski on aina tarinan pahis-asenne.

----------


## chauffer

> Illemmalla kaksi nuorta tuli kauppakorkealta kyytiin suuntana kamppiin ja yrittivät ostaa lippua mutta kuljettaja päästi heidät ilmatteeksi





> Mitä sanoo ohjesääntö? Asiakas haluaa ostaa lipun,mutta kuski ei myy.Tämäkö muka oikein tehty?Mielestäni tälle ajurille pitäisi antaa rangaistus.


Harvoin minäkään maksua kehtaan ottaa tuosta yhdestä pysäkinvälistä... tai yleensäkään linjan viimeiseltä pysäkiltä...  :Laughing:

----------


## SD202

> Harvoin minäkään maksua kehtaan ottaa tuosta yhdestä pysäkinvälistä... tai yleensäkään linjan viimeiseltä pysäkiltä...


Toisaalta voidaan kysyä, että onko järkevää matkustaa bussilla yksi pysäkinväli? Eiköhän tuollaiset matkat ole käveltävissäkin.

----------


## aki

> Toisaalta voidaan kysyä, että onko järkevää matkustaa bussilla yksi pysäkinväli? Eiköhän tuollaiset matkat ole käveltävissäkin.


Mä olen huomannut että varsinkin nuoret koululaiset tykkäävät ajella näitä yhden pysäkinvälin matkoja. Pitäisiköhän koulujen lisätä liikuntatuntien määrää kun ei enää viitsitä kävellä edes yhtä lyhyttä pysäkinväliä :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Toisaalta voidaan kysyä, että onko järkevää matkustaa bussilla yksi pysäkinväli? Eiköhän tuollaiset matkat ole käveltävissäkin.


Toisaalta ei ole ainakaan kuljettajan tehtävä valistaa matkustaa, vaan otetaan maksavat asiakkaat kiltisti kyytiin.

Joskus kyllä hieman hymyilyttää ihmisten "kiire". Juostaan viimetingassa vaikkapa RT:ltä lähdössä olevaan bussiin ja jäädään sitten jo Kaisaniemessä pois. 

Mutta, kuten sanoin: palvelen hymyillen jokaista maksavaa asiakasta hänen haluamallaan tavalla.  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Toisaalta voidaan kysyä, että onko järkevää matkustaa bussilla yksi pysäkinväli? Eiköhän tuollaiset matkat ole käveltävissäkin.


Riippuu pysäkin välistä. Pysäkkien välisissä matkoissa on eroja. Esimerkiksi linjan 738 reitillä Viikki-Sorvatie on bussilla ajettunakin 13 minuuttia linjaoppaan mukaan. Eli asiaa ei voida yleistää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toisaalta voidaan kysyä, että onko järkevää matkustaa bussilla yksi pysäkinväli? Eiköhän tuollaiset matkat ole käveltävissäkin.


Eihän se matka välttämättä ole yksi pysäkinväli, vaan vaikka liityntä metroon. En minä itse siihen bussia odottamaan jäisi, mutta jos sellaisen näkisin tulevan, voisin hyvinkin napata, jos on kiire tai laiskuus päällä. Ja jos ei ole ruuhka-aika (jolloin Runeberginkatu vetää niin hitaasti, että kävely on nopeampaa).

----------


## tohpeeri

Tulipa mieleen yhden pysäkinvälin ajajista esimerkki. N. kuukausi sitten olin menossa Pitäjänmäen aseman pysäkiltä seutubussilla keskustaan päin. Samoissa liikennevaloissa odotti kaksi, ehkä parikymppistä naista. Ennen valojen vaihtumista lähti minulle  sopiva bussi pysäkiltä. Seuraava saapui vartin päästä ja siihen myös ko. neidot astuivat. Jäivät sitten seuraavalla pysäkillä, siis rautatien toisella puolella pois ja lähtivät kulkemaan Pajamäkeen päin. Montakohan kertaa olisivat siinä ajassa jo ehtineet sen matkan kävellä?

----------


## SD202

> Riippuu pysäkin välistä. Pysäkkien välisissä matkoissa on eroja. Esimerkiksi linjan 738 reitillä Viikki-Sorvatie on bussilla ajettunakin 13 minuuttia linjaoppaan mukaan. Eli asiaa ei voida yleistää.


Niinpä niin. Täällä olikin aikaisemmin mainittu esimerkkimatkoina "Kauppakorkeakoululta Kamppiin" -tyylisiä matkoja ja sen takia kyseenalaistin tuollaisten matkojen kulkemisen bussilla kävelyn sijasta. Olihan Helsingissä joskus pikalinjojakin, joiden pysäkinvälit saattoivat pahimmassa tapauksessa olla useita kilometrejä.  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Niinpä niin. Täällä olikin aikaisemmin mainittu esimerkkimatkoina "Kauppakorkeakoululta Kamppiin" -tyylisiä matkoja ja sen takia kyseenalaistin tuollaisten matkojen kulkemisen bussilla kävelyn sijasta. Olihan Helsingissä joskus pikalinjojakin, joiden pysäkinvälit saattoivat pahimmassa tapauksessa olla useita kilometrejä.


Mitä haittaa siitä on esim. kuljettajalle jos kuljetaan vain pysäkin väli? Sitä vartenhan me siellä ajetaan että matkustajat pääsevät paikasta toiseen, riippumatta matkan pituudesta..  :Laughing:

----------


## Samppa

> Mitä haittaa siitä on esim. kuljettajalle jos kuljetaan vain pysäkin väli? Sitä vartenhan me siellä ajetaan että matkustajat pääsevät paikasta toiseen, riippumatta matkan pituudesta..


No just näin. Kuljettajan työn tarkoitus on kuljettaa matkustajia. Se on ainoa syy, miksi johonkin suunnitellaan bussilinja ja liikennöitsijä hankkii kaluston sekä palkkaa kuljettajat.  :Smile:

----------


## SD202

> Mitä haittaa siitä on esim. kuljettajalle jos kuljetaan vain pysäkin väli? Sitä vartenhan me siellä ajetaan että matkustajat pääsevät paikasta toiseen, riippumatta matkan pituudesta..


Ei kai siitä kuljettajalle olekaan haittaa: palkka juoksee kai jokaiselta ajetulta metriltä?  :Wink: 
Sen sijaan matkustajat voisivat saada jotain hyötyä/hyötyliikuntaa, jos viitsisivät kävellä tuon yhden pysäkinvälin. On kai suoraan verrannollista joukkoliikenteen tasoon, kuinka herkästi ihmiset valitsevat kävelyn/pyöräilyn joukkoliikennevälinellä matkustamisen sijasta: täällä Kuopiossa tuntuu olevan enemmän ruuhkaa pyöräteillä kuin pk-seudulla.

Ja jottei mene aivan ohi aiheen, niin pakko kai mainita vuoden verran Kuopiossa asuneena, että täällä on valtaosa kuljettajista tasaisesti ajavia sekä kohteliaita. Toki joukkoon mahtuu myös näitä pk-seudulla tutuksi tulleita wanna-be-rallikuskeja sekä jurojakin tapauksia.

----------


## hana

> Mitä haittaa siitä on esim. kuljettajalle jos kuljetaan vain pysäkin väli? Sitä vartenhan me siellä ajetaan että matkustajat pääsevät paikasta toiseen, riippumatta matkan pituudesta..


Ei siitä sinänsä mitään haittaa ole, mutta yksi näkökulma on matkaan kuluva aika. Esim. seutulinjoilla matkustavilta matkustajilta olen kuullut narinaa siitä, että yhden pysäkin välin matkustavat Helsinkiläiset hidastavat muutenkin pitkää matka-aikaa. Nythän HSL poistattaa ainakin kolme pysäkkiä kesäliikenteen alusta bussilinjoilta, koska seuraava / edellinen pysäkki on niin lähellä.

----------


## Koala

> Esim. seutulinjoilla matkustavilta matkustajilta olen kuullut narinaa siitä, että yhden pysäkin välin matkustavat Helsinkiläiset hidastavat muutenkin pitkää matka-aikaa.


Ja tämä yhden pysäkin matkustaja käyttää aina juuri sellaisia pysäkkejä joilla ei kukaan muu samalla tule kyytiin jää pois? Aika vaikea on todistettavasti mennä väittämään että tämä yhden pysäkinvälin matkustaja hidastaa mitään. Toisaalta voidaan taas ajatella vanhalla kunnon tavalla: Jätetään kaikki matkustajat pysäkeille niin on taatusti nopea bussi.

Miksi se seutumatkustaja kokee aikansa olevan niin paljon arvokkaampaa kuin Helsinkiläisen? Miksi seutumatkustajan ylipäätään pitäisi olla arvokkaampi? Miksi seutumatka automaattisesti olisi pidempi?

----------


## chauffer

> Ei siitä sinänsä mitään haittaa ole, mutta yksi näkökulma on matkaan kuluva aika. Esim. seutulinjoilla matkustavilta matkustajilta olen kuullut narinaa siitä, että yhden pysäkin välin matkustavat Helsinkiläiset hidastavat muutenkin pitkää matka-aikaa. Nythän HSL poistattaa ainakin kolme pysäkkiä kesäliikenteen alusta bussilinjoilta, koska seuraava / edellinen pysäkki on niin lähellä.


Keskimääräinen pysäkillä viipymisaika on 13.5 sekuntia, siihen kyllä maailma kaatuu  :Laughing:  Ja kun se yksi matkustaja otetaan/jätetään, meneehän siihen aikaa kaikki 7 sekuntia, joka sitten seisotaan seuraavissa liikennevaloissa joka tapauksessa, eli käytännössä ei hävitä matka-ajassa yhtään mitään  :Laughing:  Ja tuon pysäkeillä viipymisajan olen laskenut monella eri linjalla, monella eri autolla;H14 Säfflellä, H51 Mannilla ja H65 Volvo 8700:lla, kaikissa sama 13-14 sekunnin KESKIMÄÄRÄINEN pysäkillä viipymisaika, ja kokonaisaika pysäkeillä 5-7 minuuttia/sivu! Tunnin matka-ajassa se kahdella pysäkillä pysähtyminen lisää TEORIASSA matka-aikaa siis korkeintaan 30 sekuntia! Hui kamalaa  :Laughing:

----------


## hana

> Keskimääräinen pysäkillä viipymisaika on 13.5 sekuntia, siihen kyllä maailma kaatuu  Ja kun se yksi matkustaja otetaan/jätetään, meneehän siihen aikaa kaikki 7 sekuntia, joka sitten seisotaan seuraavissa liikennevaloissa joka tapauksessa, eli käytännössä ei hävitä matka-ajassa yhtään mitään  Ja tuon pysäkeillä viipymisajan olen laskenut monella eri linjalla, monella eri autolla;H14 Säfflellä, H51 Mannilla ja H65 Volvo 8700:lla, kaikissa sama 13-14 sekunnin KESKIMÄÄRÄINEN pysäkillä viipymisaika, ja kokonaisaika pysäkeillä 5-7 minuuttia/sivu! Tunnin matka-ajassa se kahdella pysäkillä pysähtyminen lisää TEORIASSA matka-aikaa siis korkeintaan 30 sekuntia! Hui kamalaa


Asia ei ole välttämättä aina noin yksinkertainen, tietyllä pysäkillä pysähtyminen voi aiheuttaa sen, että seuraavat valot vaihtuvat punaiseksi ja ilman pysähtymistä olisi valoista päässyt läpi vihreään aaltoon. Korostan, että minua henkilökohtaisesti ei matkan pituus kiinnosta, kunhan matkustaa muuten asiallisesti. Ehkä seutumatkustajia vain harmittaa kun bussi on täynnä ja pitää ottaa vielä Helsinkiläiset kyytiin :Very Happy:  Toki osalla seutulinjoista, esim 452 ja 453 matkustajista yli puolet matkustaa Helsingin sisäisen matkan ja tämän HSL on huomioinut Kappatien väliajalla.

----------


## chauffer

> Asia ei ole välttämättä aina noin yksinkertainen, tietyllä pysäkillä pysähtyminen voi aiheuttaa sen, että seuraavat valot vaihtuvat punaiseksi ja ilman pysähtymistä olisi valoista päässyt läpi vihreään aaltoon.


Arvasin että tämä tulee esille  :Laughing:  Mites sitten meinaat että kaikki seuraavat liikennevalot toimivat? Ei niitä valoja ole rytmitetty sen pysäkillä käymisen mukaan, eikä pysäkillä käymättömyyden mukaan, valot vaihtuu miten vaihtuu,riipuen muusta liikenteestä.Ja ne vaikuttavat ajoaikoihin aina, ei niinkään pysäkkikäynnit... oikeasti, miettikää asia loppuun asti.

----------


## toson

> Ei niitä valoja ole rytmitetty sen pysäkillä käymisen mukaan, eikä pysäkillä käymättömyyden mukaan, valot vaihtuu miten vaihtuu,riipuen muusta liikenteestä. ei niinkään pysäkkikäynnit...


Kyllä liikennevaloissa on ns. vihreä aalto.Kannattisiko tutustua asiaan hiukan tarkemmin,ennenkuin alat väittelemään?

----------


## chauffer

> Kyllä liikennevaloissa on ns. vihreä aalto.Kannattisiko tutustua asiaan hiukan tarkemmin,ennenkuin alat väittelemään?


Esim. Helsingissä EI ole vihreää aaltoa vaan liikennevaloilla estetään kaahaaminen, valot rytmitetään niin että ylinopeutta ei voitaisi ajaa. Ota asioista selvää ennenkuin alat väittelemään  :Laughing:  Ja 18 vuodessa en ole vielä varmaan kokenut miten ne valot oikeasti toimii...? Ei siinä, pitää ajaa vielä 30 vuotta, ehkä opin...  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> liikennevaloilla estetään kaahaaminen


Kyllä se näin on, tosin helmilliset bussit pääsee n. 90% valoista.  :Very Happy: 




> Ei siinä, pitää ajaa vielä 30 vuotta, ehkä opin...


Vai opitko?  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Kyllä se näin on, tosin helmilliset bussit pääsee n. 90% valoista.


Pääsääntöisesti kyllä, mutta silloinkaan ei tarvitse kaahata, valot vaihtuvat jossain vaiheessa kuitenkin punaiseksi, oli helmi tai ei...  :Laughing: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:42 ----------




> Vai opitko?


Ehkä en...  :Eek:

----------


## Karosa

> mutta silloinkaan ei tarvitse kaahata


Ei tietenkään! Turvallisuus ja rauhallisuus ennen aikatauluja.  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Ei tietenkään! Turvallisuus ja rauhallisuus ennen aikatauluja.


Ja sen takaan että rauhallisella ajotavalla keskinopeus on aina 1-2 km/h suurempi kuin ns. kaahaamalla  :Laughing:  Kokeilkaa kun ette kuitenkaan usko...  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Ja sen takaan että rauhallisella ajotavalla keskinopeus on aina 1-2 km/h suurempi kuin ns. kaahaamalla


Hyvin mahdollista, ja kyllähän se ärsyttää matkustajan kuin matkustajan kun hirveästä kaahauksesta jarrutetaan pysäkille kuin seinään..  :Laughing:

----------


## Elmo Allen

Pysäkillä käymisen aika vaikuttaa _todennäköisyyteen_, jolla seuraavista valoista ehtii, jollei vihreä aalto ole käytössä. Jos pysäkillä käynti vie 20 sekuntia ylimääräistä aikaa, bussit todella keskimäärin hidastuvat 20 sekuntia. Osa ehtii vihreällä, jolla muutenkin ehtisi. Osa jää punaisiin valoihin, joista olisi muuten ehtinyt vihreällä ja osa tulee vihreään, kun muuten olisi joutunut odottamaan punaisissa. Kun näiden kaikkien bussien hidastus ja ei-hidastus lasketaan yhteen ja jaetaan bussia kohden, siitä tulee juurikin se 20 sekuntia.

Tämä siis pätee vain jos oletetaan bussien saapuvan niihin valoihin satunnaisesti. Myös vihreässä aallossa on aina jonkin verran satunnaisuutta muusta liikenteestä ynnä muusta johtuen, ja pysäkkiajoissakin on aina joka tapauksessa satunnaisuutta. Mutta kun vaikutuksia tarkastellaan koko seudun tasolla, niiden vaikutus on joka tapauksessa käytännössä täysin satunnainen. Siksi voidaan hyvin puhua siitä, että kun asia x hidastaa bussia y sekuntia, se vaikuttaa matka-aikoihin sen y sekuntia keskimäärin, riippumatta liikennevaloista ehtimisestä.

Toinen asia on sitten, jos vaikka raitiovaunujen (tai bussien) kulku suunnitellaan koko reitille tai koko järjestelmään mahdollisimman epäsatunnaiseksi. Ja satunnaisuuden lisääminen matka-aikoihin on muutenkin ylipäätään huono asia. Meillä kuitenkin bussit kulkevat käytännössä satunnaisesti tämän asian kannalta.

----------


## hana

> Ja tämä yhden pysäkin matkustaja käyttää aina juuri sellaisia pysäkkejä joilla ei kukaan muu samalla tule kyytiin jää pois? Aika vaikea on todistettavasti mennä väittämään että tämä yhden pysäkinvälin matkustaja hidastaa mitään. Toisaalta voidaan taas ajatella vanhalla kunnon tavalla: Jätetään kaikki matkustajat pysäkeille niin on taatusti nopea bussi.


Pitikin sattua, esim. tänään ajaessani seutulinjaa Tuusulanväylältä Rautatientorille päin ennen kello kymmentä kyytiin tuli Helsingin puoleisilta pysäkeiltä matkustajia kahdeksalta eri pysäkiltä, joissa yhdessäkään ei poistunut seutumatkustaja. Tämä on ihan normaalia ja kuuluu työnkuvaan, ei siinä mitään :Very Happy:  Tosiaan liikennevaloista puhuen niillä on tietty perusrytmi, joka on arkena ja viikonloppuina omanlaisensa, toki siihen vaikuttaa mm. ratikat. Itse ainakin 99% tiedän kannattaako tiettyihin valoihin tehdä ripeä kiihdytys vai rullata hiljaa kun liikennevalot vaihtuvat pääsääntöisesti tietyn kaavan mukaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Yle kirjoittaa kuljettajien ajotavoista:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/bussin_kyydiss...t_ajaa/6683527

----------


## Karosa

Kai tämäkin vaikuttaa jollakin tavalla kuljettajan toimintaan,

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/pus...viesti/115921/

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kai tämäkin vaikuttaa jollakin tavalla kuljettajan toimintaan,
> 
> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/pus...viesti/115921/


Siinä on ajettu kirjaimellisesti metsähallituksen puolelle. On vain saanut olla melkoisen paljon vauhtia tai yhtä olutta enemmän otettu, että on moiseen suoritukseen pystynyt..

----------


## Karosa

> Siinä on ajettu kirjaimellisesti metsähallituksen puolelle. On vain saanut olla melkoisen paljon vauhtia tai yhtä olutta enemmän otettu, että on moiseen suoritukseen pystynyt..


Samaa mieltä, kyllä tuohon tarvitaan muutakin lisäksi kuin huonoa ajotaitoa..  :Laughing:

----------


## calculus

Yllä olevassa tapauksessa satuin silminnäkijäksi onnettomuudelle, sillä ajoin ko. bussin takana noin 100 metrin päässä.

Tässä risteyksessä on Merivirralle vasemmalle kääntyville oma kaistansa, ja tällä kaistalla harmaa pakettiauto jarrutteli kääntyäkseen vasemmalle, vilkku päällä. Yhtäkkiä pakukuski päättikin jatkaa suoraan, ja vaihtoi äkisti kaistaa jo melkein kohdalle ehtineen bussin eteen. Olin varma, että paku menee rusinaksi ja vielä päin vastaantulijaa, mutta bussikuski onnistui väistämään osuman. Mielestäni bussikuskin ajosuoritus oli tilanteessa paras mahdollinen, kun selvittiin ilman henkilövahinkoja ja kohtuullisilla kalustovaurioilla. Bussissa ei ollut matkustajia, eikä kukaan ajanut ylinopeutta.

Pysähdyin toki paikalle tarkistamaan tilanteen ja annoin bussikuskille yhteystietoni. Harmaan pakun kuljettaja palasi myös paikalle, ja otti törttöilystään vastuun.

----------


## aki

> Yllä olevassa tapauksessa satuin silminnäkijäksi onnettomuudelle, sillä ajoin ko. bussin takana noin 100 metrin päässä.
> 
> Pysähdyin toki paikalle tarkistamaan tilanteen ja annoin bussikuskille yhteystietoni. Harmaan pakun kuljettaja palasi myös paikalle, ja otti törttöilystään vastuun.


Tässä nähdään ettei yhden kuvan perusteella pitäisi vetää johtopäätöksiä bussin ojaan suistumisen syystä :Smile:  Hyvä että satuit paikalle tilanteen todistajaksi ja pakukuskikin tajusi palata paikalle ottamaan vastuun tapahtuneesta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

HSL on tehnyt kyselyn kuljettajien mielipiteistä HSL:n toiminnasta. Lisäksi sieltä löytyy vastauksia mm. siitä, toimivatko kuljettajien mielestä kääntöpaikat ja voivatko he pysyä aikatauluissaan. Avaa siis myös vähän kuljettajien sielunelämää ja mahdollisesti syitä heidän toiminnalleen.

----------


## bussifriikki

Olin tänään kuvaamassa ja sain ystävällisen tervehdyksen Nobinan ja Anderssonin kuljettajalta. Piristi mukavasti  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Åbergin kuljettaja osoitti erityisen hyvää asiakaspalvelua äsken linjalla 105, kun Länsiväylällä on sattunut kolari aiheuttaen toista kilometriä pitkät ruuhka jonot. Tämä lähti ohittamaan ruuhkan Lauttasaaren kautta  :Smile: 
Itsehän seison täällä ruuhkassa, mulla kun ei ole kiire niin kauan, kun tuntipalkkaa maksetaan  :Laughing:  ja helle, joka on hyvä asia, on kai sulattanut vähäisetkin osat aivoista kun en tullut edes ajatelleeksi lähteä laruun

----------


## Karosa

> Tämä lähti ohittamaan ruuhkan Lauttasaaren kautta


Näin teki myös näköjään joku 132:n kuljettaja, näin vain Katajaharjun sillalla 132:n tulossa rampista alaspäin..  :Laughing:

----------


## Lasse

Eilen Autotalon pysäköintialueella, joka on liikennemerkkien voimalla osoitettu vain Temppelinaukion kirkolla vieraileville turistibusseille, oli pysäköitynä Helb 302. Paikalla olleet liikenteenohjaajat olivat huomauttaneet ettei saisi siihen pysäköidä. Tähän kuljettaja oli todennut naispuoliselle ohjajalle "Haista sinä v...u!", ja mennyt menojaan.
Alkuviikosta oli ollut vastaava tilanne saman yhtiön auton kanssa. Tuolloin oli langetettu tappouhkaus liikenteen ohjaajalle.

Asiallisen oloinen henkilökunta tuolla.

----------


## tkp

> Eilen Autotalon pysäköintialueella, joka on liikennemerkkien voimalla osoitettu vain Temppelinaukion kirkolla vieraileville turistibusseille, oli pysäköitynä Helb 302. Paikalla olleet liikenteenohjaajat olivat huomauttaneet ettei saisi siihen pysäköidä. Tähän kuljettaja oli todennut naispuoliselle ohjajalle "Haista sinä v...u!", ja mennyt menojaan.
> Alkuviikosta oli ollut vastaava tilanne saman yhtiön auton kanssa. Tuolloin oli langetettu tappouhkaus liikenteen ohjaajalle.


Asiaan liittyen http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Asukkaita+...a1372737363429

Toivottavasti noista Helbin "ammattilaisista" on laitettu palautetta firmaan... Tappouhkauksesta voinee jo tehdä ilmoituksen poliisille.

----------


## Lasse

> Asiaan liittyen http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Asukkaita+...a1372737363429
> 
> Toivottavasti noista Helbin "ammattilaisista" on laitettu palautetta firmaan... Tappouhkauksesta voinee jo tehdä ilmoituksen poliisille.


Kyllä siitä oli laitettu.

----------


## vristo

Yleensä kuljettajien toimintaa moititaan, mutta nyt haluan kehua, sillä niin hienoa kyytiä tarjosivat Nobinan kuskit eilen kun ensin menin Konalasta Elielinaukiolle ja myöhemmin illalla palasin saman yhtiön bussilla. Ajokkeina heillä oli, täälläkin foorumilla ajoittain parjatut, VDL Citean "kevytbussit". Niin pehmeää ajoa, maltilliset kiihdytykset ja tarkoin harkitut jarrutukset sekä pysäytykset. Matkustajien kyytiin noustessa, molemmat, ilmeisesti ulkomaalaistaustaiset kuljettajat ottivat katsekontaktin asiakkaansa kanssa ja tervehtivät heitä. Oli ilo matkustaa tällaisten joukkoliikenteen rautaisten ammattilaiset kyydissä ja jotenkin aisti heidän nauttivan työstään.

----------


## Koala

> Ei näin, sokeita nää kuskit!


Ei ole kauaa kun H43:n MANteli vuoti komeasti ilmaa päättärillä, siis ihan älytön suhina. Sanoin kuljettajalle että ilmaa tulee aikalailla ulos, ei reaktiota. No kun alkoi käynnistellä niin alkoi summerit tietysti huutaa, ovet velttoina tässäkohtaa ja jouset maassa, heebo sammutti moottorin ja ihmetteli mikä mättää. käynnisti ja sammutti monta kertaa ja sanoin jo puolihermostuneesti että edelleen se jumalaton ilmavuoto, jos et anna käydä niin ei mitään toivoa... Ei reaktiota.

Huolestuin jo ihan todella että noinko paljon tiesi busseista. Jos ei ymmärtänyt suomea niin ihan sama, olisi sen pitänyt itse tietää missä kaikkialla bussissa on paineilmaa ja miksi.

----------


## Overdriver

> Ei ole kauaa kun H43:n MANteli vuoti komeasti ilmaa päättärillä, siis ihan älytön suhina. Sanoin kuljettajalle että ilmaa tulee aikalailla ulos, ei reaktiota. No kun alkoi käynnistellä niin alkoi summerit tietysti huutaa, ovet velttoina tässäkohtaa ja jouset maassa, heebo sammutti moottorin ja ihmetteli mikä mättää. käynnisti ja sammutti monta kertaa ja sanoin jo puolihermostuneesti että edelleen se jumalaton ilmavuoto, jos et anna käydä niin ei mitään toivoa... Ei reaktiota.


Yhdessä ajamassani teli-MAN:ssa oli sen verran vuotoa, että liikennevaloissa täytyi vaihtaa vaihde vapaalle ja pitää kierrokset ylhäällä, tai matkanteko olisi päättynyt siihen.

----------


## tohpeeri

Kuuluuko kuljettajille millään tavalla bussien siistiminen? Tulipa vain mieleeni kun eilen ajoin Elieliltä lähteneessä linjan 231 Volvossa missä takaosassa oli sekä penkeillä että lattialla ainakin viisi siideri- tai muuta pulloa, kaksi oluttölkkiä ja eräällä penkillä muovimuki. Näitä matkustajat sitten siirtelivät ja niitä pyöri pitkin lattiaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuuluuko kuljettajille millään tavalla bussien siistiminen?


HSL:n liikennöintisopimusten mukaan "Kuljettajan on päätepysäkillä otettava talteen mahdolliset löytötavarat ja samalla huolehdittava auton siisteydestä."

----------


## Nak

Mä en kyllä ymmärrä mikä siinä on, että ihmiset jaksaa kantaa pulloja ja törppöjä autoon ja tyhjentää ne, mutta ei osata sitten kantaa mennessään ulos niitä  :Sad:  Olen usein miettinyt, että jääkö näillä ihmisillä kotonakin kaikki siihen, minne ne sattuu kädestä tippumaan? 

Viime uutenavuotena ihmiset katsoivat hieman hämillään, kun pysäytin auton pysäkille, otin repun kainaloon ja lähdin keräämään lattialla pyöriviä törppöjä ja pulloja. Alkoi kahden kuoharipullon kolina toisiaan vasten nyppimään. Eräs matkustaja jopa nousi ja auttoi keräämään roskia pysäkin roskikseen  :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

Mielenkiintoinen detalji eiliseltä linjalta 734 ja sen kuljettajan pikkutarkkuudesta, joka ei palvele ketään: hyppäsin klo 21.10 Rautatientorilta lähteneeseen bussiin Hagiksesta ja kuljettaja syynäsi kertalippuani melkein mikroskoopilla. Sama päti jokaiseen kertalipulla kulkeneeseen matkustajaan. Kaiken huippu oli se, että tämä SS-joukkojen kuljetuskomppaniaan armeija-aikoina kuulunut kuljettaja otti Kurvissa autoon nousseen matkustajan normaalisti kyytiin, mutta pysäytti auton seuraavalla pysäkillä ja huusi kovaan ääneen, ettei matka jatku mihinkään, ennen kuin tämä kyseinen matkustaja (keski-ikäinen rouva) tulee näyttämään kertalippuaan hänelle uudelleen.

Itse tulin Tall Ships Racesista ja litkin Koff III -purkkia siinä pitkin matkaa, mutta tämä ei ollutkaan kuljettajalle minkäänlainen ongelma, kertalippujen voimassaolo sen sijaan oli, myös keski-ikäisten rouvien suhteen.

Ammattikuskit osannevat vastata tähän, notta miksi näin? Kyseessä oli mieskuljettaja, joten tuskin kyse oli kuukauden huonoimmista päivistäkään. Tai no, mistä niistä nykymiehistä tietää...

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Mielenkiintoinen detalji eiliseltä linjalta 734 ja sen kuljettajan pikkutarkkuudesta, joka ei palvele ketään: hyppäsin klo 21.10 Rautatientorilta lähteneeseen bussiin Hagiksesta ja kuljettaja syynäsi kertalippuani melkein mikroskoopilla.


Samanlainen kuljettaja on havaittu myös seutulinjoilla 452/453:me, työntää aina päätään ohjaamosta että näkee minkäslainen lippu on kyseessä. Todella tarkka myöskin on.  :Laughing:

----------


## Vereora

Eihän siinä mitään vikaa ole, että kuljettaja pitää huolta, että joukkoliikenne ei menetä lipputuloja. Eri asia onkin, että sekoittaako kuljettaja prioriteettinsa samalla ja laiminlyö jotain muuta tehtäväänsä.

----------


## Karosa

> litkin Koff III -purkkia siinä pitkin matkaa


Tunnustat tässä vielä kaikkien nähden?  :Wink:  Menee näköjään mielestäsi niin että alkoholin nauttiminenhan on sallittua julkisessa joukkoliikenteessä.  Mä vaan sitä meinaan että aikamoinen detalji tommoinen, että arvostelet kuljettajaa sillä hetkellä kun tietoisesti nautit alkoholia linja-autossa joka on kiellettyä. Minä jos olisin ollut tuon ratissa, ja olisit litkinyt siellä alkoholia, niin varma olisi että sun juontisi olisi päättynyt samalle pysäkille kuin tämän rouvan lippukysely.

Nythän olisi melkein hyvä perustaa jo uusi ketju "Matkustajien toiminta" jonne kuljettajat voivat havainnoida matkustamon epäkohdista suoraan paraatipaikalta.  :Laughing:

----------


## aki

Jokainen kuljettaja päättää itse kuinka tarkkana on lippujen kanssa tai hyväksyykö bussissaan juomien nauttimisen. Esim. Nobinalla on eräs naiskuljettaja joka ei anna tuoda bussiin MITÄÄN juomia, oli sitten kyseessä kahvi, mehu, pirtelö tai olut. Veolialta löytyy kuljettaja joka ei suostu päästämään KETÄÄN ulos etuovista, hänen näkemys kulkusuunnasta on "edestä sisään, keskeltä ja takaa ulos". Lippujen kyttääjiin olen törmännyt joka firmassa, joitain kuskeja lippujen kelpoisuus kiinnostaa enemmän ja  joitain vähemmän. 

Omasta mielestäni on ihan ok ettei bussiin pääse erilaisten juomien kanssa joista voi aiheutua sotkua. Kyllä ne kahvit ja kaljat voi juoda jo ennen bussiin nousua.

Etuovesta poistumisessa pitäisi kyllä joustaa, esim. huonosti liikkuvien pitäisi aina päästä poistumaan myös etuoven kautta tai jos keskisillalla on ruuhkaa. Kuitenkin yleisesti ottaen nykyinen "edestä sisään, keskeltä ja takaa ulos" toimii kyllä hyvin.

Lippujen "kyttääjät" saattavat ärsyttää joitakin, mutta kyllä kuljettajalla on oikeus katsoa tarkkaan jokaisen bussiin nousevan lippu.

Minkälainen pukeutumissääntö on muuten veolialla? Tässä yhtenä helteisenä päivänä tuli linjalle v51 Myyrmäessä vaihtokuski joka tallusteli bussiin lyhythihainen kauluspaita täysin auki, ei edes aluspaitaa ollut! Sen vielä ymmärrän että hellepäivinä paidan helma on shortsien tai pitkien housujen päällä mutta kyllä mun mielestä paita pitäisi olla napitettuna.

----------


## Lasse

> Lippujen "kyttääjät" saattavat ärsyttää joitakin, mutta kyllä kuljettajalla on oikeus katsoa tarkkaan jokaisen bussiin nousevan lippu.


Käytän paperisia lippuja silloin tällöin, etenkin vuorokausilippua. Jotkut katsovat, toiset taas katselevat vaan sivuikkunasta uolas, välittämättä lipusta mitään. Jälkimmäisen koen kuitenkin suoraan epäkohteliaaksi ja turhauttavaksi. Miksi edes vaivauduin ostamaan lipun kun arvoni asiakkaana tuntuu olevat täysi nolla.

Toisaalta en ymmärrä kyllä sitäkään, miksi busseissa täytyy olla tuikka kontrolli, kun kaikissa muissa HSL alueen liikennemuodoissa ei ole minkäänlaista kontrollia? Miksei siis busseihin saada avorahastusta aikaiseksi?

----------


## lkrt

> Minkälainen pukeutumissääntö on muuten veolialla? Tässä yhtenä helteisenä päivänä tuli linjalle v51 Myyrmäessä vaihtokuski joka tallusteli bussiin lyhythihainen kauluspaita täysin auki, ei edes aluspaitaa ollut! Sen vielä ymmärrän että hellepäivinä paidan helma on shortsien tai pitkien housujen päällä mutta kyllä mun mielestä paita pitäisi olla napitettuna.


Veolialla olen itsekin nähnyt hiljattain aikamoisia asukokonaisuuksia, jotka eivät selvästikään kuulu työasuohjeistukseen. Toissapäivänä h69:ä ajoi nuori nainen valkoisessa kesämekossaan. Noh, hauskan näköistä ainakin, mutta saisivat Veolialla ehdottomasti kiinnittää enemmän huomiota työasuohjeistuksen noudattamiseen. Sillä kuitenkin luodaan yhteistä brändiä firmalle ja näyttää todella epäsiistiltä, kun kuljettajilla on päällään tavallisia arkivaatteita.

----------


## Overdriver

> Veolialla olen itsekin nähnyt hiljattain aikamoisia asukokonaisuuksia, jotka eivät selvästikään kuulu työasuohjeistukseen. Toissapäivänä h69:ä ajoi nuori nainen valkoisessa kesämekossaan. Noh, hauskan näköistä ainakin, mutta saisivat Veolialla ehdottomasti kiinnittää enemmän huomiota työasuohjeistuksen noudattamiseen. Sillä kuitenkin luodaan yhteistä brändiä firmalle ja näyttää todella epäsiistiltä, kun kuljettajilla on päällään tavallisia arkivaatteita.


Aina välillä näkee mm. ruutupaitaa, nahkaliiviä, t-paitaa Teräsmies-logolla ja ties mitä villapuseroita. Erikoisia havaintoja olen tehnyt melkein kaikkien HSL-liikennöitsijöiden kuskeista.

Ja kyllä, olen nähnyt Teräsmies-paitaisen kuskin ajamassa linjaa HSL-alueella.

----------


## sm3

Joitain vuosia sitten Pohjolan Liikenteellä näkyi kuljettaja joka ajoi bussia pikimustan hupparin kanssa huppu päässä siten että huppu peitti myös kasvot suurelta osin. Ihmettelin vähän kun jonakin hämäränä teininä pitämäni henkilö menikin kuljettajan paikalle ja lähti ajamaan. Ei ihan herännyt luottamusta parissa mummelissa jotka halusivat sitten odoittaa seuraavaa bussia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tunnustat tässä vielä kaikkien nähden?


Kuulostaa siltä kuin joht Nyman olisi tehnyt jonkin kamalankin rikoksen. Mä ainakin voin tunnustaa, että olen nauttinut alkoholia joukkoliikennevälineessä omasta pullosta. Uskaltavatko muutkin foorumilaiset avautua?  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

> Kuulostaa siltä kuin joht Nyman olisi tehnyt jonkin kamalankin rikoksen. Mä ainakin voin tunnustaa, että olen nauttinut alkoholia joukkoliikennevälineessä omasta pullosta. Uskaltavatko muutkin foorumilaiset avautua?


Mäkin uskallan myöntää  :Smile:  
Kuljettajana mua ei haittaa jos joku siellä autossa juo, yleensä se on ihan siivoa touhua, olut tms. kun on niin arvokasta  :Wink:  Mutta olen kyllä tavallista tiukempi lippujen kanssa, yleensä osaan kyllä ihmisen olemuksesta nähdä onko kyseessä voimassa oleva lippu vai jotain vilppiä..

----------


## Koala

> Kuulostaa siltä kuin joht Nyman olisi tehnyt jonkin kamalankin rikoksen. Mä ainakin voin tunnustaa, että olen nauttinut alkoholia joukkoliikennevälineessä omasta pullosta. Uskaltavatko muutkin foorumilaiset avautua?


Juu. Vähät jostain oikeista rikoksista kun tässä on kaljanjuojiakin paikalla.

----------


## vristo

> Uskaltavatko muutkin foorumilaiset avautua?


Minäkin olen juonut alkoholia julkisessa kulkuneuvossa matkustajana ollessani. Mutta, olen tehnyt sen niin, ettei se tai muu käyttäytymiseni häiritse ketään.

----------


## Lasse

> Mutta olen kyllä tavallista tiukempi lippujen kanssa, yleensä osaan kyllä ihmisen olemuksesta nähdä onko kyseessä voimassa oleva lippu vai jotain vilppiä..


Kun asiakas näkee suurta vaivaa sijoittaakseen sormensa täsmälleen voimassaoloa osoittavan tekstin päälle, tietää ettei kaikki ole kunnossa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Kun asiakas näkee suurta vaivaa sijoittaakseen sormensa täsmälleen voimassaoloa osoittavan tekstin päälle, tietää ettei kaikki ole kunnossa


Tai lippu on normaalia enemmän rypyssä tai se vilahtaa sekunnin sadasosassa ohi siitä  :Wink:

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Tai lippu on normaalia enemmän rypyssä tai se vilahtaa sekunnin sadasosassa ohi siitä


Monet tyypit tekevätkin näin juuri, aika useasti olen huomannut.  :Laughing:

----------


## petteri

> Kuulostaa siltä kuin joht Nyman olisi tehnyt jonkin kamalankin rikoksen. Mä ainakin voin tunnustaa, että olen nauttinut alkoholia joukkoliikennevälineessä omasta pullosta. Uskaltavatko muutkin foorumilaiset avautua?


Kyllä minäkin olen ajoittain omasta tölkistä nauttinut.  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Kyllä minäkin olen ajoittain omasta tölkistä nauttinut.


Kuin myös minä. Ja pullon kanssa "salaa" kyytiin tuleville kun vinkkaa että "viettehän sitten tyhjän hylsyn mennessänne", ilme näkemisen arvoinen ja ikinä ei silloin ole tyhjiä autosta löytynyt  :Laughing:

----------


## SD202

> Aina välillä näkee mm. ruutupaitaa, nahkaliiviä, t-paitaa Teräsmies-logolla ja ties mitä villapuseroita. Erikoisia havaintoja olen tehnyt melkein kaikkien HSL-liikennöitsijöiden kuskeista.
> 
> Ja kyllä, olen nähnyt Teräsmies-paitaisen kuskin ajamassa linjaa HSL-alueella.


Oi niitä aikoja, kun Hakunilan Liikenne Oy ja Vantaan Liikenne Oy olivat vielä voimissaan. Silloin saattoi kuljettajilla olla työvaatteina mm. farkkutakkeja ja Jussi-paitoja.  :Very Happy: 

Kyllähän silloinen HKL:n kauttaaltaan sininen asukokonaisuus jätti jopa alaikäiselle matkustajalle hieman huolitellumman kuvan liikennöinnistä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tunnustat tässä vielä kaikkien nähden?  Menee näköjään mielestäsi niin että alkoholin nauttiminenhan on sallittua julkisessa joukkoliikenteessä.


Kyllä, aivan kokonaisen keskiolutpurkin join ja olin purkkia avatessani puhallellut pyöreät nollat, joten sinänsä järin suurta syntiä en mielestäni tehnyt, järjestyshäiriöistä puhumattakaan.

Itseni osaan toki kuuluttaa putkaan, mutta siihen tarvitaan hieman miestä väkevämpää, jonka joku saattaa vuodelta 1997 muistaakin. Alla ote saamastani sakkolapusta:

..

----------


## bussifriikki

Olin äsken kuvaamassa Itäkeskuksessa ja sain mukavaa palautetta. HelBin kuljettajalta ystävällisen tervehdyksen ja Nobinan kuljettajalta oikein pontevan keskisormen.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Nobinan kuljettajalta oikein pontevan keskisormen.


Laissa on tietääkseni pykälä, jonka mukaan julkisella paikalla kuvaaminen on sallittua. Oliko kuljettaja kenties sellainen, joka ei tästä pykälästä ollut tietoinen? Siitä voi mennä tietenkin asianosaiselle kertomaan ja kysymään syytä tälle kyseiselle eleelle. Myöskään palaute yhtiöön ja mielellään ajomestarille, ei ole mitenkään liikaa. Eihän nyt tuolla tavalla kuulu käyttäytyä..

----------


## hana

> Olin äsken kuvaamassa Itäkeskuksessa ja sain mukavaa palautetta. HelBin kuljettajalta ystävällisen tervehdyksen ja Nobinan kuljettajalta oikein pontevan keskisormen.


Tässä on aika paljon kyse siitä, että moni kuski luulee kuvaajan kuvaavan kyttäämis-mielessä eikä ajattele sitä, että jonkin harrastus voi olla bussien kuvaus muista syistä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tässä on aika paljon kyse siitä, että moni kuski luulee kuvaajan kuvaavan kyttäämis-mielessä


Kyttäämismielessä kuvaavilla olisi varmaankin aikomuksena saattaa kyttäystulokset työnantajan tietoon. En oikein ymmärrä, miksi sellaisessa tapauksessa kannattaisi ikuistaa keskisormiaan tms. kyttääjän muistikortille.

----------


## Koala

Ja mitähän busseja kuvaamalla ylipäätään voisi kytätä? Mitä haittaa sillä kuvalla voisi ko. kuljettajalle aiheuttaa, siis ilman keskisormea...

----------


## Lasse

> Ja mitähän busseja kuvaamalla ylipäätään voisi kytätä? Mitä haittaa sillä kuvalla voisi ko. kuljettajalle aiheuttaa, siis ilman keskisormea...


Koiviston Autolla on kuvattu laitureissa seisovia autoja, saadakseen todistusaineistoa että kuljettaja rahastaa pikavuoroa istuen, eikä käytävällä kuten rahastusohje määrää.

----------


## Elias

Busseja kuvaamalla voi mm. kytätä kännykän käyttöä esimerkiksi, luulisi sen aiheuttavan jotakin haittaa kuljettajalle, vaikka lähes jokainenhan sitä tekee..?

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Hein%C3%A4k...ibus_kuski.jpg

----------


## Lasse

> Busseja kuvaamalla voi mm. kytätä kännykän käyttöä esimerkiksi, luulisi sen aiheuttavan jotakin haittaa kuljettajalle, vaikka lähes jokainenhan sitä tekee..?
> 
> http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Hein%C3%A4k...ibus_kuski.jpg


Tuostahan löytyy heti ensisilmäyksellä kaksikin rikettä. Puhelimen näppäily ja ilman turvavyötä ajaminen.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Poliisihan iloisesti ilmoitti valvovansa tällä viikolla tehostetusti linja-autoliikennettä. Turvavöiden käyttöä, lepoaikoja jne. Olen itse törmännyt erääseen tapaukseen jossa kuljettaja näpytteli kännykkää, söi sämpylää ja joi vielä jotakin pullosta. Tämä kaikki siis moottoritiellä satanen lasissa..

----------


## toson

> Olen itse törmännyt erääseen tapaukseen ..


Siis törmäys satasen vauhdissa?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Siis törmäys satasen vauhdissa?


Ei vaan ollut kyydissä tälläisen sankarin ohjastamassa linja-autossa..

----------


## Koala

> Koiviston Autolla


Yllättyneet listattu alle:

-

Siis KA on itse kuvannut kuljettajiaan rangasitakseen vai kuinka?

----------


## Pekkaeero

Mitäs foorumin bussikuskit tästä sanovat:

Nousin perjantaina 30.8. Kontulan metroasemalla Nobinan kyytiin linjalla 94A tarkoituksena matkustaa Kotikonnuntielle päätepysäkille. 

Kontulantien ja Kotikonnuntien risteyksessä liikennevalot olivat jo ties kuinka monetta päivää keltaisella vilkulla, ja kuski joutui tekemään äkkijarrutuksen suojatielle ilmestyneen jalankulkijan takia. Istuin keskioven takana olevalla jakkaralla ja löin otsani edessä olevaan pleksiin. Seurauksena mahtava kuhmu silmäkulmassa (nyt silmä mustana), ja silmälasit särkyivät.

Päätepysäkillä menin puhuttelemaan kuljettajaa. Hän kieltäytyi keskustelemasta yhtään mitään. Ei mahda mitään, ei ole minun syyni jne. Kun kysyin, eikö tästä pitäisi tehdä vahinkoilmoitus tms. hän vain levitteli käsiään: En minä vastaa, en minä tiedä  Hän joko ei osannut suomea tai kieltäytyi osaamasta (oli maahanmuuttajataustainen).

Kysyin hänen nimeään. Hän kieltäytyi edelleenkin vastaamasta. Sammutti moottorin ja lähti hermostuneen oloisena kävelemään bussin käytävällä edestakaisin. Onnistuin ottamaan hänestä kuvan kännykällä ja lähdin jatkamaan kävellen kotiin, koska hänestä ei näyttänyt irtoavan tuon enempää. Muut kanssamatkustajat olivat jo liuenneet omille teilleen, joten en saanut todistajia. Joku mummeli oli tuon jarrutuksen seurauksena keräillyt tavaroitaan lattialta.

Tuollaistahan sattuu, ei siinä mitään. Mutta kuskin käytös... Ainakin hänen olisi pitänyt kysyttäessä kertoa nimensä, mutta hän kieltäytyi siitäkin. Bussin kylkinumero ja lähtöaika Kontulasta ovat siis ainoat tuntomerkit tuosta reissusta.

Maanantaina kävin lääkärissä, joka totesi ruhjevamman silmän ympäristössä. Se paranee aikanaan. Myös silmänpohjan murtumaa epäiltiin, mutta sellaisesta ei onneksi ollut merkkejä. Samalla reissulla kävin eräässä optikkoliikkeessä, jossa todettiin että kakkuloita ei voi korjata. Oikeassa linssissä on iso osumajälki ja kehykset olivat aivan solmussa.

Nyt odottelen vastausta palautteeseni, jonka lähetin saman tien HSL:lle (Nobinan palautesivu ohjasi sinne). En siis syytä kuskia mistään, koska äkkijarrutus oli ilmeisesti pakko tehdä, mutta pidän hänen käytöstään moitittavana. Liikennevakuutus kaiketi korvaa lääkärinpalkkion ja särkyneet silmälasit.

----------


## Nak

Ehdottomasti tuosta olisi pitänyt tehdä vahinkoilmoitus, tällöin sinä olisit oikeutettu laittamaan omat lääkäri jne. kulut vakuutuksen piikkiin. 
Kuljettajan nimellä taas et tee mitään, ja se on kuljettajan oikeus pitää omana tietonaan. 

Asia voisi edetä nopeammin soittamalla Nobinan vaihteeseen (09-525711) ja selittämällä tilannetta osin sinne ja pyytämällä yhdistämään herttoniemen varikon ajomestareille. Kylkinumerolla, mutta varsinkin lähtöajalla kuljettaja löytyy kyllä  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

Itse tilanne menee sinänsä kategoriaan "näitä sattuu", liikennettä kun on taitavan ammattikuljettajankin vaikea ennakoida sataprosenttisesti. Itse asiassa olen taipuvainen ajattelemaan, ettei korvausvaatimustakaan sen vuoksi synny  minusta tässä on analogia näihin metron liukuportaissa liukastumisiin. Palvelussa ei ole virhettä  ei korvausvelvollisuutta. Tilanne olisi eri, jos liukuportaissa liukastuminen johtuisi puutteellisesta huollosta tai teknisestä viasta, tai jos bussin äkkipysähdys johtuisi teknisestä viasta tai siitä, että kuski huvikseen kokeilee iskeä liinat kiinni.

Mitä kuljettajan käytökseen tulee, niin tuollaistahan se on, kun ammattiin ei saa enää houkuteltua parempaakaan ainesta. Se on todella suuri ongelma ja myös turvallisuusriski onnettomuustilanteissa. Tässä tulee myös väkisin mieleen, millainen kuljetajan muu ammattitaito on, kun asiakaspalvelukyvyt ovat tuota luokkaa  olisiko koko tilanne voitu välttää sellaisella ennakoinnilla, johon tämä kuljettaja ei kyennyt? No, puhdasta spekulaatiota tosin, kun en tunne tilannetta enkä kuljettajaa.

Enpä tiedä, onko kuljettajalla varsinaisesti velvollisuutta sanoa nimeään, mutta sitä kysyttäessä olisi voinut oma-aloitteisesti antaa vuoronumeron  löytyy se kuljettaja silläkin sitten liikennöitsijän päässä. Mutta auton numero ja lähtöaika riittävät nekin.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Itse tilanne menee sinänsä kategoriaan "näitä sattuu", liikennettä kun on taitavan ammattikuljettajankin vaikea ennakoida sataprosenttisesti. Itse asiassa olen taipuvainen ajattelemaan, ettei korvausvaatimustakaan sen vuoksi synny  minusta tässä on analogia näihin metron liukuportaissa liukastumisiin. Palvelussa ei ole virhettä  ei korvausvelvollisuutta. Tilanne olisi eri, jos liukuportaissa liukastuminen johtuisi puutteellisesta huollosta tai teknisestä viasta, tai jos bussin äkkipysähdys johtuisi teknisestä viasta tai siitä, että kuski huvikseen kokeilee iskeä liinat kiinni.
> 
> Enpä tiedä, onko kuljettajalla varsinaisesti velvollisuutta sanoa nimeään, mutta sitä kysyttäessä olisi voinut oma-aloitteisesti antaa vuoronumeron  löytyy se kuljettaja silläkin sitten liikennöitsijän päässä. Mutta auton numero ja lähtöaika riittävät nekin.


Liikennevakuutuslaki sanoo asiasta aivan tarkalleen, että moottoriajoneuvon liikenteessä käyttämisestä aiheutunut henkilö- tai omaisuusvahinko on korvattava

Lainaus alkaa:
_Liikennevakuutuslaki 279/59
1 Luku
1 § 
Moottoriajoneuvon liikenteeseen käyttämisestä aiheutunut henkilö- tai omaisuusvahinko, jota jäljempänä sanotaan liikennevahingoksi, korvataan ajoneuvoa varten annetusta liikennevakuutuksesta tämän lain mukaan. Valtion omistaman ajoneuvon aiheuttama liikennevahinko korvataan valtion varoista, niin kuin valtio olisi antanut vakuutuksen._
Lainaus loppuu.

Mielestäni asiakaspalvelutehtävissä olevan pitää kysyttäessä sanoa nimensä. Niin minäkin jouduin tekemään ollessani sosiaaliturvaa toteuttamassa 41 vuoden ajan. Silloin opin myös tuon liikennevakutuksen nyrkkisäännön, johon nytkin olen vetoamassa (henkilö- ja omaisuusvahinko bussia liikenteessä käytettäessä). Bussin kylkinumero ja pysäkiltä lähtöaika on tiedossani, ja niiden turvin olen ottanut yhteyttä Nobinaan

Tämä ei mielestäni ole rinnastettavissa liukuportaissa loukkaantumiseen, koska kuljettajalla ilmeisestikin oli syytä vetäistä liinat kiinni. Muuten suojatielle syöksynyt jalankulkija olisi jäänyt bussin alle.

----------


## vristo

Aina kun tapahtuu vahinko, oli vahinko sitten pieni tai suuri, jos joku loukkantuu tai jotain vaurioituu, tehdään vahinkoilmoitus. Tämän pitäisi olla selvää jokaiselle ammattikuljettajalle.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Aina kun tapahtuu vahinko, oli vahinko sitten pieni tai suuri, jos joku loukkantuu tai jotain vaurioituu, tehdään vahinkoilmoitus. Tämän pitäisi olla selvää jokaiselle ammattikuljettajalle.


Tälle kuljettajalle tämä ei näköjään ole ollut selvää. Koska HSL:lle heti tapahtuman jälkeen lähetettyyn palautteeseen ei ole tullut tähän mennessä vastausta (viikonloppu toki välissä), lähetin saman palautteen suoraan Nobinalle. Sieltä tulikin puolessa tunnissa vastaus, jonka mukaan HSL:ltä ei ole tullut mitään tietoa eikä kuljettaja ole vielä tehnyt vahinkoilmoitusta. Vähän jäin epäilemään, että tuskin olisi tehnytkään. Hänen käytöksensä tapahtuman jälkeen viittasi vähän siihen. Nyt asia lienee kuitenkin hoidossa, joten jään odottelemaan mitä seuraavaksi.

En ole muuten tiennytkään, että Nobinalla on Herttoniemen varikko. Olen tähän asti luullut, että Hakunilan varikko olisi lähin tukikohta täällä itäsuunnalla.

----------


## Nak

> En ole muuten tiennytkään, että Nobinalla on Herttoniemen varikko. Olen tähän asti luullut, että Hakunilan varikko olisi lähin tukikohta täällä itäsuunnalla.


Vuoden 2012 alusta lähtien on ollut, tarkempi sijainti on Roihupellon teollisuusalue. 1.4.13 lähtien Myllypuron varikko siirtyi sinne myös. Joka oli tarkemmin siinä Helsingin Energian tiloissa  :Wink: 

Hyvä että homma on hoidossa  :Smile:  HSL:llä on ymmärtääkseni ollut aika paljon ruuhkaa palautelaatikossa tämän kesän ja syksyn aikana..

----------


## pehkonen

> Tälle kuljettajalle tämä ei näköjään ole ollut selvää. Koska HSL:lle heti tapahtuman jälkeen lähetettyyn palautteeseen ei ole tullut tähän mennessä vastausta (viikonloppu toki välissä), lähetin saman palautteen suoraan Nobinalle. Sieltä tulikin puolessa tunnissa vastaus, jonka mukaan HSL:ltä ei ole tullut mitään tietoa eikä kuljettaja ole vielä tehnyt vahinkoilmoitusta. Vähän jäin epäilemään, että tuskin olisi tehnytkään. Hänen käytöksensä tapahtuman jälkeen viittasi vähän siihen. Nyt asia lienee kuitenkin hoidossa, joten jään odottelemaan mitä seuraavaksi.
> 
> En ole muuten tiennytkään, että Nobinalla on Herttoniemen varikko. Olen tähän asti luullut, että Hakunilan varikko olisi lähin tukikohta täällä itäsuunnalla.


Jos olisi todistajia, niin poliisille ilmoitus. Toiminee

----------


## Rester

Toivottavasti selviää. Kuten tuolla aiemmin onkin mainittu, kuljettajan ei tarvitse nimeään antaa, jo ihan turvallisuussyistä. Tämä opetettiin meille jo ainakin perehdyskoulutuksessa. Auton kylkinumero, kellonaika ja linjanumero riittävät kyllä kuljettajan löytämiseen.

----------


## Beenari

Mikähän tänään askarrutti Veolian kuljettajaa niin paljon että se järkevä ajattelu jäi taka-alalle? Itse ajoin linjaa 77 ja takanani oli linjan 68 auto samalla pysäkillä. Taaemmalta pysäkiltä lähtenyt linjan 633 auto 186 vetäisi rouheasti vasenta kaistaa käyttäen ohi ja ohi päästyään taas oikealle kaistalle liikennevaloihin odottamaan valojen vaihtumista. Paikka on siis se silta mikä menee Teollisuuskadun ylitse, 633 kääntyy vasemmalle jatkaakseen Mäkelänkatua. Paikan tuntevat myös tietävät että ne valot vaihtuu suoraan Hämeentietä jatkaville ensin ja vasta myöhemmin vasemmalle kääntyville, joten tuo 633 seisoo tulppana edessä.

Kiirehän näissä hommissa ei ole, puoli minuuttia liikennevaloissa ei maailmaa kaada, mutta ihmetystä vaan herätti tuo täydellinen aivoton peliliike, jota ehkä olisi voinut odottaa yksityisautoilijalta, mutta "ammattilainen" asialla..... Ja siinä vasemmalla kaistalla oli valoissa odottamassa yksi henkilöauto ja yksi pakettiauto, tilaa olisi ollut linja-autollekin. Ja sen verran rouheasti suoritti tuon manööverin ettei kaveri varmaan ollut ensimmäistä kertaa paikalla linja-autolla, joten ei valojen ajoitus varmasti ollut mikään yllätys.

----------


## oh2lwn

> Liikennevakuutuslaki sanoo asiasta aivan tarkalleen, että moottoriajoneuvon liikenteessä käyttämisestä aiheutunut henkilö- tai omaisuusvahinko on korvattava
> 
> Lainaus alkaa:
> _Liikennevakuutuslaki 279/59
> 1 Luku
> 1 § 
> Moottoriajoneuvon liikenteeseen käyttämisestä aiheutunut henkilö- tai omaisuusvahinko, jota jäljempänä sanotaan liikennevahingoksi, korvataan ajoneuvoa varten annetusta liikennevakuutuksesta tämän lain mukaan. Valtion omistaman ajoneuvon aiheuttama liikennevahinko korvataan valtion varoista, niin kuin valtio olisi antanut vakuutuksen._
> Lainaus loppuu.
> 
> ...


Jos joku on loukkaantunut kun bussi on jarruttanut niin silloinhan on kysymys liikenneonnettomuudesta.

Tieliikennelaki kertoo seuraavaa:




> 59 §
> Ilmoitusten tekeminen
> 
> Liikenneonnettomuuteen osallisen tienkäyttäjän on toisen osallisen tai onnettomuudessa vahinkoa kärsineen vaatimuksesta ilmoitettava nimensä ja osoitteensa sekä annettava tietoja tapahtumasta.
> 
> ...

----------


## vristo

> Paikka on siis se silta mikä menee Teollisuuskadun ylitse, 633 kääntyy vasemmalle jatkaakseen Mäkelänkatua. Paikan tuntevat myös tietävät että ne valot vaihtuu suoraan Hämeentietä jatkaville ensin ja vasta myöhemmin vasemmalle kääntyville, joten tuo 633 seisoo tulppana edessä.


Itsekin on joskus tullut tehtyä edellämainitulla tavalla juuri tuossa paikassa, voin se hyvin tunnustaa. Yleensä tulee arvioitua sopivaa kääntymiskaistaa kulloisenkin liikennetilanteen mukaan. Väitän, ettei niissä valoissa kauaa mene, vaikka joskus jonkun edessä hieman seistäänkin. Toki tuntuu hieman hassulta ohittaa nuo suorittaa Hämeentietä menevät bussit pysäkeillään ja sitten seisoa valoissa niiden edessä. Itse pyrin välttämään kollegoita ärsyttäviä liikkeitä ja  jos joku toinen joutuu hieman kiusalliseen paikkaan, pyrin omalla toimillani auttamaan häntä ulos tilanteesta. 

Ammattikuljettaja ei kuitenkaan mielestäni ärsyynny moisesta. Sattuuhan niitä virhearvioita ajoittain.

----------


## Overdriver

> Itsekin on joskus tullut tehtyä edellämainitulla tavalla juuri tuossa paikassa, voin se hyvin tunnustaa. Yleensä tulee arvioitua sopivaa kääntymiskaistaa kulloisenkin liikennetilanteen mukaan.


Itse pyrin kääntymään Mäkelänkadulle liikennevalojen toiminta-aikana vasemmalta kaistalta, jos mahdollista, etten jää tukkimaan oikeanpuoleista kaistaa. Öiseen aikaan, kun liikennevalot eivät ole käytössä, painelen oikealta ja vältän turhat kaistanvaihdokset. Olen todennut, että tällä mallilla olen kaikkein vähiten muiden tiellä.

----------


## vristo

> Itse pyrin kääntymään Mäkelänkadulle liikennevalojen toiminta-aikana vasemmalta kaistalta, jos mahdollista, etten jää tukkimaan oikeanpuoleista kaistaa.


Niin mäkin pyrin, mutta jos vasemmalla kaistalla on jono autoja, tai jo ennestään busseja jonottamassa, niin sitten käytän oikeanpuoleista kaistaa. Se on kuitenkin täysin laillista ja jos se ärsyttää jotakuta, niin omapahan on häpeänsä. Niin olen minäkin odottanut siinä kääntyvien takana ja hyvin pysynyt aikataulussani. Viivästys on kuitenkin vain noin minuutin luokkaa.

----------


## oh2lwn

> Niin mäkin pyrin, mutta jos vasemmalla kaistalla on jono autoja, tai jo ennestään busseja jonottamassa, niin sitten käytän oikeanpuoleista kaistaa. Se on kuitenkin täysin laillista ja jos se ärsyttää jotakuta, niin omapahan on häpeänsä. Niin olen minäkin odottanut siinä kääntyvien takana ja hyvin pysynyt aikataulussani. Viivästys on kuitenkin vain noin minuutin luokkaa.


Mitä tieliikennelaki taas sanookaan...





> 9 §
> Ajoneuvon paikka ajoradalla
> 
> Ajoneuvoa on ajoradalla kuljetettava muu liikenne ja olosuhteet huomioon ottaen niin lähellä ajoradan oikeaa reunaa kuin turvallisuutta vaarantamatta on mahdollista. Tämä säännös ei koske ajoa yksisuuntaisella ajoradalla.
> 
> Milloin kuljettajan ajosuunnassa on vähintään kaksi ajokaistaa, hänen on kuljetettava ajoneuvoa ajokaistaa tarpeettomasti vaihtamatta yleensä eniten oikealla olevalla vapaalla ajokaistalla.
> ...

----------


## vristo

> Mitä tieliikennelaki taas sanookaan...


Niin?

https://db.tt/kD61aH8Y

----------


## tkp

Kuljettaja eksyi reitiltä ja jäi jumiin erikoiseen paikkaan http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...seen_paikkaan/

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tässä taidonnäyte s973:n erään lähdön kuljettajalta tältä päivältä. Mainittakoon, että omalla autollani en ole ajanut koskaan taajama-alueella tällaisia ylinopeuksia.

--



--



--



--



--



--

----------


## Salomaa

Saako kuljettaja tuosta ajosta kirjallisen varoituksen.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Saako kuljettaja tuosta ajosta kirjallisen varoituksen.


En tiedä, sillä en kerro tuota kyseistä lähtöä sen tarkemmin. Enkä asiasta reklamoi HSL:lle, sillä ajattelen tämän jaettavan somessa, jolla on paljon suurempi kokonaistavoitettavuus kuin yksittäisellä reklamaatiolla HSL:lle.

Mainittakoon, että kun 5000 kilon möhkäle ajaa päälle, siinä saattaa pikku-Simo, 4-v, olla ihmeissään Peijaksen vuodeosastolla.

Noista kuvista on helppo myös tehdä keskinopeuslaskutoimituksia, sillä navin käynnistymisestä alkanut aika näkyy oikeassa alareunassa ja kulunut matka tuossa alhaalla keskellä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mitä tieliikennelaki taas sanookaan...   _Milloin kuljettajan ajosuunnassa on vähintään kaksi ajokaistaa, hänen on kuljetettava ajoneuvoa ajokaistaa tarpeettomasti vaihtamatta yleensä eniten oikealla olevalla vapaalla ajokaistalla._


Lainsäädännössä yleisesti ja tieliikennelaissa erityisesti sana _yleensä_ tarkoittaa että säännön soveltaminen on kunkin toimijan omassa harkinnassa. Ainakin pyöräkypräsäännöksen osalta tämä sanotaan suoraan lain perusteluissa. Kaistasäädös on sen verran vanhempi, että sen perustelutekstejä ei taida finlexistä löytyä, mutta tilanne on sama.

Lain mukaan siis pitää ajaa oikeaa kaistaa, ellei ole jotain syytä ajaa vasenta kaistaa. Se, ettei turhaan tuki liikennettä n nähdäkseni oikein hyvä syy. Ja syyn hyvyys on joka tapauksessa itse kunkin omassa harkinnassa.

----------


## jodo

Viime yönä ajoin Mäkelänkatua Helsingissä  noin 50 km/h jolloin lentokenttäbussi ohitti minut oikealta (bussikaistalla toki) ainakin seitsemääkymppiä.

----------


## iiko

> Mainittakoon, että kun 5000 kilon möhkäle ajaa päälle, siinä saattaa pikku-Simo, 4-v, olla ihmeissään Peijaksen vuodeosastolla.


Pikku-Simo, 4 v, tosin ei ole tuossa tapauksessa Peijaksen vuodeosastolla, vaan kylmäkaapissa...

----------


## Automies

> Tässä taidonnäyte s973:n erään lähdön kuljettajalta tältä päivältä. Mainittakoon, että omalla autollani en ole ajanut koskaan taajama-alueella tällaisia ylinopeuksia.


Kyseessähän on ollut hyvä kuljettaja kun on yrittänyt pysyä aikataulussa.

----------


## Nak

Televisiosta tuli äsken Lainvalvojat sarja jossa poliisit sai tehtäväkseen mennä selvittämään Espoon Kaitaalle bussinkuljettajan pahoinpitelyepäilyä. 
Tilanteessa ryhmä teinipoikia oli tullut bussiin ja yksi heistä oli yrittänyt livahtaa pummilla sisään. Kuljettaja oli puuttunut tähän, jonka jälkeen pojat olivat tulleet eteen selvittämään asiaa ja pummilla yrittänyt olisi halunnut maksaa matkan. Kuljettaja halusi kuitenkin poistaa pojat autosta ja provosoitui ottamaan poikia riveleistä kiinni ja heittämään heidät ulos autosta. Kuljettajan kertoman mukaan yksi pojista potkaisi kuskia tässä vaiheessa. Pojat kiistivät sen.
Bussissa tilannetta todisti myös ulkopuolinen nainen joka olisi myös suostunut maksamaan pojan lipun jotta matka olisi saatu jatkumaan, mutta kuljettaja oli vain sanonut, että ei tarvitse maksaa, eikä puuttua minun työntekoon. Nainen todisti myös, että pojat eivät suinkaan potkaisseet kuljettajaa, mutta bussia kylläkin matkan jatkuessa. 

Kuljettajalla oli vaatimuksia poliisilta pahoinpitelystä, mutta poliisit eivät koskaan nähneet kuljettajaa. Jossain vaiheessa hän oli katkaissut puhelun eikä poliisit enää tavoittaneet häntä.

Tälläinen toiminta syö mielestäni kuljettajien uskottavuutta pahoinpitely tilanteissa eikä edistä mitään. Ymmärrän kyllä kuljettajan kannan siinä, että pojat piti poistaa bussista, yleensä ne on nämä samat Jonnet kun yrittää päivästä toiseen livahtaa ties millä nakkikioskikuitilla ja kahen vaihdolla kyytiin. Yleensä he osaavat myös provosoida ja ihan tarkoituksella. Jossain vaiheessa ei vaan enää pidä antaa periksi, mutta ei pidä mennä ottamaan kiinnikään. Kyllä ne ymmärtävät poistua autosta tietyssä kohtaa, kun bussi seisoo pysäkillä moottori sammuksissa odottaen vain heidän poistumistaan.

----------


## tkp

> Kyllä ne ymmärtävät poistua autosta tietyssä kohtaa, kun bussi seisoo pysäkillä moottori sammuksissa odottaen vain heidän poistumistaan.


Samanlainen tilanne on joskus ollut MH:n seutulippujen ja koulumatkakorttien kanssa, kun pitäisi päästää kaveritkin samalla kortilla. Kyllä sitä rahaa jossain vaiheessa löytyy kun jämäkästi ilmoittaa että ei käy ja samaan aikaan muiden matkustajien mielenkiinto kiinnittyy asiaan että joko jatkettaisiin matkaa....

----------


## joht. Nyman

Otin piruuttain muutaman screenshotin järkevästi s973-linjaa ajavan kuskin erikoiskokeesta väliltä Koivukylä-Päiväkumpu. Kas tässä fotot:

--



--



--



--



--



--

Ei liiemmin paukkunut tuolla ajonopeudella punainen ja tästä huolimatta linja kulki minuutilleen aikataulussaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> Televisiosta tuli äsken Lainvalvojat sarja jossa poliisit sai tehtäväkseen mennä selvittämään Espoon Kaitaalle bussinkuljettajan pahoinpitelyepäilyä. 
> Tilanteessa ryhmä teinipoikia oli tullut bussiin ja yksi heistä oli yrittänyt livahtaa pummilla sisään. Kuljettaja oli puuttunut tähän, jonka jälkeen pojat olivat tulleet eteen selvittämään asiaa ja pummilla yrittänyt olisi halunnut maksaa matkan. Kuljettaja halusi kuitenkin poistaa pojat autosta ja provosoitui ottamaan poikia riveleistä kiinni ja heittämään heidät ulos autosta. Kuljettajan kertoman mukaan yksi pojista potkaisi kuskia tässä vaiheessa. Pojat kiistivät sen.
> Bussissa tilannetta todisti myös ulkopuolinen nainen joka olisi myös suostunut maksamaan pojan lipun jotta matka olisi saatu jatkumaan, mutta kuljettaja oli vain sanonut, että ei tarvitse maksaa, eikä puuttua minun työntekoon. Nainen todisti myös, että pojat eivät suinkaan potkaisseet kuljettajaa, mutta bussia kylläkin matkan jatkuessa. 
> 
> Kuljettajalla oli vaatimuksia poliisilta pahoinpitelystä, mutta poliisit eivät koskaan nähneet kuljettajaa. Jossain vaiheessa hän oli katkaissut puhelun eikä poliisit enää tavoittaneet häntä.
> 
> Tälläinen toiminta syö mielestäni kuljettajien uskottavuutta pahoinpitely tilanteissa eikä edistä mitään. Ymmärrän kyllä kuljettajan kannan siinä, että pojat piti poistaa bussista, yleensä ne on nämä samat Jonnet kun yrittää päivästä toiseen livahtaa ties millä nakkikioskikuitilla ja kahen vaihdolla kyytiin. Yleensä he osaavat myös provosoida ja ihan tarkoituksella. Jossain vaiheessa ei vaan enää pidä antaa periksi, mutta ei pidä mennä ottamaan kiinnikään. Kyllä ne ymmärtävät poistua autosta tietyssä kohtaa, kun bussi seisoo pysäkillä moottori sammuksissa odottaen vain heidän poistumistaan.


Selvisikö lopputulos, eli kumpi sai rapsut "kuljettaja" vai pojat. Jos naisen todistus painaa, niin kuski liemessä.

----------


## Nak

> Selvisikö lopputulos, eli kumpi sai rapsut "kuljettaja" vai pojat. Jos naisen todistus painaa, niin kuski liemessä.


Uskoivat sitten lopulta naista, kun sitä kuskia ei tavoitettu enää. Kukaan ei ainakaan siinä tilanteessa saanut huomautusta kummempaa.

Tilanne oli muutenkin mielestäni outo. Kuski oli tehnyt hälytyksen, pojat löytyivät Iivisniemen risteyksen pysäkiltä jossa välikohtaus oli tapahtunut ja se nainen pysäytti poliisit Soukan ostarilla. Kuski oli siis siitä sitten jatkanut vielä matkaa päätepysäkille jonne poliisit olivat menossa pojat kyydissä. Siinä ostarilla poliisi yritti tämän naisen todistuksen jälkeen tavoittaa kuskia, mutta kun hän ei enää vastannut, he palauttivat pojat sinne mistä ottivat kyytiinkin..

----------


## Kani

Sanattomaksi vetää.

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...Kboksi_news_p1

----------


## petteri

> Sanattomaksi vetää.
> 
> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...Kboksi_news_p1


Olisikohan tuo kuitenkin kirjoitettu kieli poskessa....

----------


## j-lu

> Sanattomaksi vetää.
> 
> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...Kboksi_news_p1


Metro -lehden kommenttiosio aiheuttaa monesti myötähäpeää jos sitä erehtyy lukemaan, mutta tällä kertaa ei tosiaan tarvinnut jaksaa kommentteihin saakka.

Surullista tässä on tietenkin se, että vaikka valtaosa bussikuskeista on ihan perusfiksua porukkaa ja maltillisia mielipiteissään, mutta kun estradille astuu yksi joka ei ole ja tämän esitys saavuttaa kyseenalaisista syistä kovan suosion, niin helposti sitten leimataan kaikki kuskit (ja ylipäänsä lyhyellä koulutuksella hommia paiskivat duunarit), kuten kommenttiosiosta näkee. Eihän sellainen leimaaminen ole tietysti yhtään sen fiksumpaa kuin tämän kuskin näkemykset työstään ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjistä, mutta sillä tavoin sosiaalinen internet valitettavasti toimii.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:17 ----------




> Olisikohan tuo kuitenkin kirjoitettu kieli poskessa....


Yritin kovasti tulkita itseironiaa kolumnista, mutta valitettavasti epäonnistuin.

----------


## Antero Huuskonen

Tuossa kirjoituksessa ei ole mitään sellaista mistä kukaan täydellä järjellä varustettu ihminen vauhkoutuu. Duunarien ei vain pitäisi kirjoitella, vaan pysyä lestissään ja sitä tehdä vain nettihörhöt tai muut julkisuuskaipuu ihmiset. Se kultturishokki.  Siinä rike, ei itse kirjoituksessa, joka lopulta melko sanomaton.

----------


## Nak

Joo, aamulla piti lukea tuo kahteen kertaan. Ihan sen varalta, että luinko ensi kerralla oikein. Sen jälkeen olikin ihan myötähäpeästä pakko vetää pipoa syvemmälle päähän  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi.K

No tämä nyt on tätä ihmismielen ihmeellisyyttä. Ymmärrän kyllä pointin tuossa Kurvin esimerkissä josta ko. sankari kirjoittaa. Onhan se hölmöä juosta bussin perässä neljältä iltapäivällä Kurvissa Keskustan suuntaan, mutta että lähtisinkö itse omalla nimellä kirjoittamaan tuollaista artikkelia niin on sitten toinen juttu.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onhan se hölmöä juosta bussin perässä neljältä iltapäivällä Kurvissa Keskustan suuntaan --


Eikä ole poissuljettua, että kyseiset juoksijat ovat katsoneet reittioppaasta yhteyden, eikä heillä ole hahmotusta linjojen kulusta noin muutoin. Nykyäänhän ei tarvitse kokonaisuuksia hahmottaa, koska on reittiopas.

----------


## j-lu

->Sekin on tietysti mahdollista, että juoksijalla on yksinkertaisesti kiire. Ehkä jopa siksi, että edellinen käyttämänsä joukkoliikenneväline oli myöhässä. Ja jos esimerkiksi yrittää ehtiä vartin päästä lähtevään kaukojunaan, niin kyllä sitä Kurvissakin kannattaa silloin kiirehtiä ensimmäiseen pysäkille osuvaan bussiin. Ihan senkin uhalla, että kuljettaja saa hyvät naurut ja pitää idioottina.

----------


## sm3

Tai sitten vaan lähtee aikasemmin

----------


## Prompter

> Tai sitten vaan lähtee aikasemmin


Ei tuokaan aina onnistu, vaikka elämänsä olisi aikatauluttanut sekunnintarkasti. Mitä jos nukkuu pommiin? Jos jääkin valoihin seisomaan? Nälkä yllättää?

Elämä on aivan liian täynnä muuttujia, jotta tuo olisi toimiva ja pysyvä ratkaisu. Kaikkiin muuttujiin varautuessa menisi koko päivä helposti siihen.

----------


## sm3

Yleensä on minusta hyvä lähteä siten että jää ehkä 15-20min ylinmääräistä aikaa jotta jonkin yhteyden myöhästyminen ei haittaa. Ajoissa lähtemisen etu on juuri sinä että ei tarvitse suunnitella sekunttiaikatauluja joissa 3min myöhästyminen sotkee kaiken koska sitä varaa on 15-20min. Itse en suunniittele mitään aikataulua ja ajoissa ehdin aina kaikkialle, en edes tiedä bussien tai metrojen aikatauluja  :Laughing:  Tiedän vaan että matka kestää 30min tai 50min tai jotain muuta ja lähden 15-20min aiemmin kuin oikeasti tarvitsisi lähteä. Jos nyt tulee kotona joku muuttuja ennen lähtöä niin minähän olen 15min etuajassa muutenkin joten en myöhästy silti, siinä vaan menee se myöhästysvara matkalta

Itselläni tosin herätys soi usein 2 tuntia ennen kuin lähden, kaikilla ei varmaan näin taida olla

----------


## Nak

h14:n kuski kiersi äsken Malminrinteen ruuhkat ajamalla kiskoja pitkin Albertinkadulle asti  :Very Happy:

----------


## SD202

> Yleensä on minusta hyvä lähteä siten että jää ehkä 15-20min ylinmääräistä aikaa jotta jonkin yhteyden myöhästyminen ei haittaa. Ajoissa lähtemisen etu on juuri sinä että ei tarvitse suunnitella sekunttiaikatauluja joissa 3min myöhästyminen sotkee kaiken koska sitä varaa on 15-20min. Itse en suunniittele mitään aikataulua ja ajoissa ehdin aina kaikkialle, en edes tiedä bussien tai metrojen aikatauluja  Tiedän vaan että matka kestää 30min tai 50min tai jotain muuta ja lähden 15-20min aiemmin kuin oikeasti tarvitsisi lähteä. Jos nyt tulee kotona joku muuttuja ennen lähtöä niin minähän olen 15min etuajassa muutenkin joten en myöhästy silti, siinä vaan menee se myöhästysvara matkalta
> 
> Itselläni tosin herätys soi usein 2 tuntia ennen kuin lähden, kaikilla ei varmaan näin taida olla


Muutaman vuoden ajan tuli kuljettua työmatkojani Vantaan jo edesmenneellä sisäisellä linjalla 67. Menomatkalla nousin bussin kyytiin pysäkiltä, jonne oli lähtöpäästä noin 15 min ajomatka. Koska ajoajassa saattaa olla heittelyä erinäisistä olosuhteista johtuen, olin pysäkillä yleensä hyvissä ajoin. Samalta pysäkiltä nousi kyytiin aika usein eräs toinenkin matkustaja, joka näytti tulevan pysäkille aina juuri ennen pysäkin arvioitua ohitusaikaa - ja viimeiset metrit yleensä juosten. Joukossamme on vain näitä kroonisia myöhästyjiä... :Wink: 

Suomessa täsmällisyys on ainakin yleensä ollut hyve, joten sikäli nimimerkki sm3:n kuvaama toimintamalli saanee arvostusta enemmänkin.

----------


## Nak

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...627598002.html  Iltasanomat oli pyytäneet Hsl:n toimarilta mielipidettä asiasta

----------


## sm3

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...627598002.html  Iltasanomat oli pyytäneet Hsl:n toimarilta mielipidettä asiasta


Minulla on semmonen käsitys ollut että on jopa parempi painaa stop nappia ajoissa jotta kuljettaja ehtii varautumaan siihen että pitää pysähtyä, näinhän on ohjekkin ollut jossain matkustajille. Äkkipysähdys on aina ikävä, ja voi olla vaarallistakin jos takana ajava ei ehdi reagoida tai joku kaatuu bussin sisällä. Monikaista tiellä kovassa vauhdissa se on minusta vaarallistakin jos joutuu äkkiä vaihtamaan kaistaa pysäkille pääsyyn jolloin toinen auto voi osua bussin kylkeen tai bussi voi heilahtaa voimakkaasti sivusuunnassa. Ainakin silloin kun olin kyydissä kun näin kävi niin heilahdus sivusuunnassa oli tosi kova (pysäkki oli todella lähellä jo), harvoin autoa kuitenkin voi kylkeen tulla varmaan.

Sitten on tietty se joka täysin pikimustissa vaatteissa ilmestyi pysäkin takaa ja työnsi kätensä suoraksi ehkä puolen metrin päähän bussin keulasta bussin kulkiessa vauhdilla. Parempi toimia ajoissa kuin liian myöhään, tuossa pysäkki sattumassa seuraus oli tosi raju pysähdys, ja pysäkillä ollut astelee hymyillen rattaiden kanssa sisään eikä vissiin yhtään hoksannut mitä tapahtu  :Laughing: 

Jos pitää valittaa niin valittaa sitten siitä että toimitaan liian myöhään eikä että liian aikasin.

Joskus voi olla ihan vahinko että joku painaa sitä stop nappia siirtyäessään kohti ovea päättärin lähestyessä. Toisaalta syynä voi olla jostain muualta kotoisin oleva joka ei tiedä että seuraava pysäkki on päättäri.

----------


## Tidtabell

> Suomessa täsmällisyys on ainakin yleensä ollut hyve, joten sikäli nimimerkki sm3:n kuvaama toimintamalli saanee arvostusta enemmänkin.


Vielä kun se olisi hyve julkisessa liikenteessä.

Mielestäni on hyvin turhauttavaa että ainakin omien linjojeni 7 ja 23 kohdalla reittiopas on vähintäänkin suuntaa-antava ellei jopa täyttä valetta. Menen aina viimeisellä mahdollisella vuorolla koska oletan, että aikataulut on tehty pidettäviksi. Ja koska minulla on joustava työaika. 

7 nyt vielä yleensä tulee ajoissa, mutta 23 kohdalla anything is possible. Kumpikaan ei ole tämän vuoden aikana vielä vienyt ajoissa töihin, tästä todisteena työaikaleimat.

Mielestäni olisi totuudenmukaisempaa että ainakin saapumisajan tilalla olisi teksti: Ei me tiietä kun ei oikeen ees kiinnosta.

Ps. Ennen tein työtä, johon oli tultava paikalle minuutilleen, mutta pystyin aina luottamaan Espoon länärin dösiin.

----------


## j-lu

> Yleensä on minusta hyvä lähteä siten että jää ehkä 15-20min ylinmääräistä aikaa jotta jonkin yhteyden myöhästyminen ei haittaa.


Niin, Helsingin joukkoliikenteessähän on varattava vähintään vuorovälin verran ylimääräistä matka-aikaan, jos on *oltava* jossain tiettyyn aikaan. Aina sellainen ei kuitenkaan ole mahdollista ja toisaalta voidaan kysyä, että kuinka mielekästä sellainen ylipäänsä on. 

Jonkun mielestä se voi olla jopa huvittavaa, että kirkonkylän virastoissa lasketaan joukkoliikennehankkeiden matka-aikanopeutuksia minuutin tarkkuudella ja samaan aikaan liikenne on kuitenkin niin epäluotettavaa, että varman päälle laskevat matkustajat lähtevät jopa paria vuoroa aiemmin kuin pitäisi.

----------


## HeSa

> Sanattomaksi vetää.
> 
> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...Kboksi_news_p1


Matkustajana olen usein joutunut toteamaan että tietyillä kanssamatkustajilla on myös muita ärsyttäviä tottumuksia. Esim. kun astuu bussiin ja pitää maksaa niin vasta silloin aloitetaan etsiä rahaa taskusta, niitä ei löydy, etsitään kaikista muista taskuista jne. kunnes vihdoinkin saadaan tarvittava summa kasaan. Siinä menee turhaan paljon aikaa ja kuljettajan ja kanssamatkustajien hermot menevät helposti kovalle koetukselle. Sitten on niitä, usein vanhuksia, jotka astuvat bussiin, maksavat ja jäävät sitten kuljettajan vieressä ihmettelemään missä voisi istua, muut eivät pääse ohi ja takana on pitkä jono odottamassa bussiin pääsyä. Ärsyttävää sekin! Ihailen kyllä kuljettajia jotka kaikesta huolimatta pystyvät olemaan kärsivällisiä kun monet muut matkustajat saattavat jo hermostua.
Kuljettajan tehtäviin kuuluu tietenkin myös asiakaspalvelua, mutta myös matkustajat voisivat yrittää helpottaa heidän tehtäviä ja huomioida myös muita kanssamatkustajia.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Matkustajana olen usein joutunut toteamaan että tietyillä kanssamatkustajilla on myös muita ärsyttäviä tottumuksia. Esim. kun astuu bussiin ja pitää maksaa niin vasta silloin aloitetaan etsiä rahaa taskusta, niitä ei löydy, etsitään kaikista muista taskuista jne. kunnes vihdoinkin saadaan tarvittava summa kasaan. Siinä menee turhaan paljon aikaa ja kuljettajan ja kanssamatkustajien hermot menevät helposti kovalle koetukselle. Sitten on niitä, usein vanhuksia, jotka astuvat bussiin, maksavat ja jäävät sitten kuljettajan vieressä ihmettelemään missä voisi istua, muut eivät pääse ohi ja takana on pitkä jono odottamassa bussiin pääsyä. Ärsyttävää sekin! Ihailen kyllä kuljettajia jotka kaikesta huolimatta pystyvät olemaan kärsivällisiä kun monet muut matkustajat saattavat jo hermostua.
> Kuljettajan tehtäviin kuuluu tietenkin myös asiakaspalvelua, mutta myös matkustajat voisivat yrittää helpottaa heidän tehtäviä ja huomioida myös muita kanssamatkustajia.


Totta. Itse olen viimevuosien aikana kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen, että seutulipun (tai muun lipun) lataajat tunkevat _aina_ ensimmäiseksi autoon lataamaan lippuaan. Muut siinä sitten odottavat ovessa ja pysäkillä. Joskus pitkäänkin jos maksetaan pankki/luottkortilla tai on muita ongelmia latauksessa. Ja sitä varmemmin tämä toteutuu jos sää on sateinen... Ja tuo aina on sattunut ihan omalle kohdalle pysyvästi, en muista kertaakaan etteikö lataaja olisi ollut ensimmäinen tai ensimmäisten kolmen joukossa sisäänpyrkijöistä. Parhaimmillaan parikin ensimmäistä on ladannut lippunsa. Itse toki nousen viimeisenä kyytiin kun joudun lataamaan lippuni. Ja tämä "havainto" sisältää 4-5 vuotta ja ainakin 20 eri henkilöä, toimintapa on ollut aina sama. Tästä saisi varmaan keskustelupuun "asiakkaiden toiminta"?

----------


## vristo

Bussinkuljettaja kuuluu niihin ammattiryhmiin (vrt. poliisi yms.), joiden ärsytyskynnys kuuluu olla muita korkeampi. Toisin sanoen kun jotain muuta ärsyttää, bussikuskia ei. 

Tämä Metrossa ollut kirjoitus on kyllä niin kaukana omasta ammattietiikastani kun vain voi. En allekirjoita siitä sanaakaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Minulla on semmonen käsitys ollut että on jopa parempi painaa stop nappia ajoissa jotta kuljettaja ehtii varautumaan siihen että pitää pysähtyä


Juu, luulisi kyllä, että varautumisaikaa on hyvä olla. Olen nähnyt kuskin ajavan pysäkistä kylmästi ohi, kun nappia on painettu liian myöhään. Ja entäpä jos painaja onkin vaikkapa ulkopaikkakuntalainen, jota on neuvottu painamaan nappia jonkin maamerkin nähdessään?




> Joskus voi olla ihan vahinko että joku painaa sitä stop nappia siirtyäessään kohti ovea päättärin lähestyessä. Toisaalta syynä voi olla jostain muualta kotoisin oleva joka ei tiedä että seuraava pysäkki on päättäri.


Tai ei muista (tai välitä), että seuraava pysäkki on päättäri. On joitakin linjoja, joilla jokin pysäkki on päättäri, mutta vain osalla varianteista. Tällöin ymmärrän hyvin, että joku painaa nappia "varmuuden vuoksi", ettei vahingossa mene ohi. Ja sattuipa viime viikolla itselleni niin, että matkustin päättäristä ohi, kun kukaan ei ollut nappia painanut (kyydissä puolenkymmentä matkustajaa). Joku huusi kuskille jotain päättäristä, ja vastaus oli suunnilleen "Painetaan sitä nappia jos halutaan ulos!".

----------


## iiko

> Tämä Metrossa ollut kirjoitus on kyllä niin kaukana omasta ammattietiikastani kun vain voi. En allekirjoita siitä sanaakaan.


Taisipa olla tämä tuoreempi jonkun muunkin mielestä kaukana, kun sepäs otti ja poistui tuolta. En kerinnyt lukemaan sitä, joten muuten en ota kantaa.

----------


## Nak

> Taisipa olla tämä tuoreempi jonkun muunkin mielestä kaukana, kun sepäs otti ja poistui tuolta. En kerinnyt lukemaan sitä, joten muuten en ota kantaa.


Tämä vai? http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut..._kiusaa_heita/

----------


## vristo

> Tämä vai? http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut..._kiusaa_heita/


Tämä taas on pelkkää asiaa.

----------


## Siika93

En itsekään kyllä (matkustajana) koe kovinkaan suurena ongelmia noita Metro-lehden kolumnissa kirjoitettuja asioita. Pikemminkin ne ovat lähinnä ehkä huvittavia, kuten se, että painetaan STOP-nappulaa kilometri ennen
pysäkkiä tai toinen on, että noustaan penkiltä oville seisomaan kilometri ennen pysäkkiä Vanhukset, invalidit, huonosti liikkuvat ja näkövammaiset ovat toki asia erikseen, koska heillä liikkuminen oville saattaa muutenkin
kestää hiukan kauemmin. Ja itsellenikin tuli tuota kolumnia lukiessa mieleen nimenomaan turistit, koska kyllähän busseilla kulkevat muutkin kuin vain Helsingin seudulla asuvat. Ehkä jos nyt yksi ongelma pitäisi busseista löytää, niin varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan välillä kun bussiin astuu, niin seisomassa olevat ihmiset ovat jääneet bussin etuosaan niin, että takana kyllä olisi tilaa, mutta kaikki ovat ahtautuneet keskiovien kohdille ja sitten ne jotka penkeillä istuvat, niin istuvat joko ikkuna- tai käytävapaikalla ja toisella penkillä on kauppakassi, laukku tai jotain muuta. 

Ehkä suurimmat ongelmat löytyvät kuitenkin metrosta. Tungetaan ovien eteen ettei toiset pääse ulos ja juostaan sulkeutuvien ovien väliin jne.. Kerran joutui metrokuljettaja kuuluttamaan, että antakaa tietä ulos tuleville. Huvittavaa,
että ihan tuommoisista yksinkertaisista, hyvistä käytöstavoista, pitää jonkun kuljettajan erikseen huomauttaa. Ehkä jotkut eivät sitten vain välitä...

----------


## PepeB

> Ehkä suurimmat ongelmat löytyvät kuitenkin metrosta. Tungetaan ovien eteen ettei toiset pääse ulos ja juostaan sulkeutuvien ovien väliin jne..


Suosittelen metron suhteen työntötaktiikkaa. Eräs jäi keräilemään ostoksiaan kerran laiturille, kun ei vaivautunut odottamaan ulostautuvia matkustajia, vaan päätti tunkea sisään. Kun ei kerta käytöstapoja ymmärrä..

----------


## bussifriikki

Olin juuri Rautatientorilla kuvaamassa, kun eräs Veolian kuljettaja ilmoitti varsin vihamielisesti ikkunasta huutaen, että minulla ei ole oikeutta kuvata Rautatientorilla, ja vaati nähdä kuvausluvan. En tällaisesta pykälästä ole ennen kuullutkaan.

----------


## Karosa

> Veolian kuljettaja ilmoitti varsin vihamielisesti ikkunasta huutaen


Auton numero ja linja?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Auton numero ja linja?


VT 469 / 732 klo 15.57

----------


## vristo

> Olin juuri Rautatientorilla kuvaamassa, kun eräs Veolian kuljettaja ilmoitti varsin vihamielisesti ikkunasta huutaen, että minulla ei ole oikeutta kuvata Rautatientorilla, ja vaati nähdä kuvausluvan. En tällaisesta pykälästä ole ennen kuullutkaan.


Seuraavan kerran vastaa, että olemme Suomessa.

----------


## santeri82

> Olin juuri Rautatientorilla kuvaamassa, kun eräs Veolian kuljettaja ilmoitti varsin vihamielisesti ikkunasta huutaen, että minulla ei ole oikeutta kuvata Rautatientorilla, ja vaati nähdä kuvausluvan. En tällaisesta pykälästä ole ennen kuullutkaan.





> Seuraavan kerran vastaa, että olemme Suomessa.


Kannattaa myös laittaa palautetta, joko HSL:n sivujen kautta tai suoraan liikennöitsijälle. Kuljettaja pääsee sitten neuvottelemaan asiasta esimiehensä kanssa.

----------


## hana

> Olin juuri Rautatientorilla kuvaamassa, kun eräs Veolian kuljettaja ilmoitti varsin vihamielisesti ikkunasta huutaen, että minulla ei ole oikeutta kuvata Rautatientorilla, ja vaati nähdä kuvausluvan. En tällaisesta pykälästä ole ennen kuullutkaan.


En puolustele kuljettajaa, mutta monella on asenne että kuvia otetaan "kyttäys" mielellä, ei tiedetä että joku voi tehdä sitä harrastuksenaan :Laughing:

----------


## killerpop

> Olin juuri Rautatientorilla kuvaamassa, kun eräs Veolian kuljettaja ilmoitti varsin vihamielisesti ikkunasta huutaen, että minulla ei ole oikeutta kuvata Rautatientorilla, ja vaati nähdä kuvausluvan. En tällaisesta pykälästä ole ennen kuullutkaan.


Jos konfliketeja haluaa välttää, niin paras tapa on kuvata autot linjalla jossain aivan muualla kuin terminaaleissa. Toisena neuvona voisi olla, että ei kannata pyrkiä välttämättä ko auton kyytiin, jonka juuri on kuvannu, esim sen pysäkille saapuessa. Onhan näitä tilanteita sattunu varmaan lähes kaikille, myös itselleni. Yhtä sun toista kuvauslupaa on kyllä vaadittu (jonka antaisi ko ajoneuvon kuljettaja), mutta aina on kuvattu, jos jotain mielenkiintoista on jossain liikkunu.

----------


## bussifriikki

> ei kannata pyrkiä välttämättä ko auton kyytiin, jonka juuri on kuvannu, esim sen pysäkille saapuessa.


En ollutkaan menossa sen kyytiin. Seisoin torilla kansallisteatteria vastapäätä, bussi oli linjalla saapumassa perille, kun kuski pysäytti kohdalleni ja alkoi huutaa ikkunasta. Tässä ko. bussi juuri pysähtyneenä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Allekirjoittanut on nähnyt myös keskisormea tietyn ryhmän edustajalta. Antaa sitten oikein hyvää kuvaa paitsi kuljettajista myös tämän tietyn ryhmän edustajista muutenkin. Minä en vain ymmärrä, että mikäs siinä mättää jos linja-autoja kuvaa. Jokaisen kuljettajan pitäisi tietää, bussibongareita on nyt ja on tulevaisuudessa sekä että, julkisella paikalla kuvaus on laissa määritelty, mikäli ei sitä hyväksy niin on hyvä ja pysyy pois julkiselta paikalta.

----------


## toson

Toissaviikolla olin kuvailemassa Rautatientorilla,kun viereeni pysähtyi joku tyyppi huutamaan minulle.Menetin malttini ja sanoin muutaman tuhman sanan.Oiskohan sen takia vähän porukka kireenä tuolla?

----------


## Kani

> En puolustele kuljettajaa, mutta monella on asenne että kuvia otetaan "kyttäys" mielellä, ei tiedetä että joku voi tehdä sitä harrastuksenaan


Noin ajattelevalla minkä tahansa työn tekijällä lienee työn laadussa jotain kytättävää, eihän kenenkään asiallisesti hommansa hoitavan tarvitse stressata julkisella paikalla kuvaamisesta.

Yleisesti ottaen on hämmästyttävää, miten heikot tiedot ihmisillä on kansalaisten perusoikeuksista (toki myös velvollisuuksista) ja pidetään luvanvaraisina asioita, jotka kuuluvat normaaliin vapaaseen yhteiskuntaan.

----------


## KriZuu

Ainahan noita kuljettajia löytyy liikennöitsijästä riippuen. Parhaiten mieleeni on jäänyt parin vuoden takainen tapaus, kun olin Itäkeskuksessa kuvaamassa. Nobinan kuljettaja tuli luokseni valittamaan, että hänestä ja matkustajista ei saa ottaa kuvia ilman lupaa. Totesin hänelle, että tarkoitukseni ei ole kuvata yksittäisiä henkilöitä vaan linja-autoja ja julkisella paikalla kuvaaminen on joka tapauksessa sallittua, mutta kuljettaja väitti kovasti vastaan. Ulkopuolinen tuli tilanteen huomattua mainitsemaan julkisella paikalla kuvaamisesta, mutta kuljettaja reagoi tähän tönäisemällä tylysti kyseistä henkilöä ja taisi sieltä muutama kirosanakin suusta lentää. Tilanne päättyi siihen, kun kuljettajalla koitti lähtöaika linjalla 92 ja minä jatkoin kuvaamista. Kotiin päästyäni raapustelin palautetta Nobinalle HSL:n kautta eikä ole kuljettajaa sen kummemmin enää näkynyt Itäkeskuksen linjoilla.

Viime aikoina on tullut törmättyä paljon kuljettajiin, jotka ovat ehkä alussa hieman hämmissään kuvaamisesta, mutta utelevatkin sitten enemmän tietoa joukkoliikenneharrastuksesta. Onneksi näin  eikä yllä mainitun tavoin. Esimerkiksi Munkkiniemen aukiolla ollessani kuvaamassa vuodenvaihteessa, monet kuljettajat olivat kiinnostuneita harrastuksesta ja juttelivat sitä sun tätä. Virkistää myös kuvaamista  :Cool:

----------


## kuukanko

> Yleisesti ottaen on hämmästyttävää, miten heikot tiedot ihmisillä on kansalaisten perusoikeuksista (toki myös velvollisuuksista) ja pidetään luvanvaraisina asioita, jotka kuuluvat normaaliin vapaaseen yhteiskuntaan.


Ainakin niissä tapauksissa, missä kuljettaja on tullut kieltämään kuvausta minulta, kuljettaja on ollut kotoisin maasta, jossa ei ole vapaata yhteiskuntaa. Olen sitten kertonut, että Suomi on vapaa maa, ja täällä julkisella paikalla kuvaaminen on sallittua.

----------


## ripperi

> Olin juuri Rautatientorilla kuvaamassa, kun eräs Veolian kuljettaja ilmoitti varsin vihamielisesti ikkunasta huutaen, että minulla ei ole oikeutta kuvata Rautatientorilla, ja vaati nähdä kuvausluvan. En tällaisesta pykälästä ole ennen kuullutkaan.


Seuraavan kerran kun kysyy kuvauslupaani tulosta http://www.journalistiliitto.fi/@Bin...vauskortti.pdf tämä ja esitä se kyselijälle. Yleensä kyselijät menee hiljaiseksi..

----------


## Elias

> Seuraavan kerran kun kysyy kuvauslupaani tulosta http://www.journalistiliitto.fi/@Bin...vauskortti.pdf tämä ja esitä se kyselijälle. Yleensä kyselijät menee hiljaiseksi..


Tuo onkin oikein hyvä! Pitänee tulostaa "kuvausluvaksi".  :Very Happy: 

Tampereellakin näitä luvankyselijöitä löytyy ja ihan suomalaisenkin oloiset kuljettajat kysyny myös lupia. Tästä olenkin jo aikaisemmin tähän aiheeseen kirjoitettu. Sanon yleensä, että julkisella paikalla saa kuvata ja yks kuljettaja kerran vastas: "älä siinä poika ala näsäviisastelemaan". :Laughing:  Useasti monet ulkomaalaisen oloset kuljettajat lähinnä ohi ajaessaan heiluttavat etusormeaan ilmeisesti merkiksi siitä, etteivät halua joutua kuvattavaksi (tai sitten luulevat ettei saa kuvata) silloin kun olen kuvannut.

----------


## toson

Mitä mieltä ootte kun mulla on mukana "7 PÄIVÄÄ" lehti mitä näytän ennenkuin alan kuvaamaan.luulevat että olen joku paparazzi....

----------


## Karosa

> Tuo onkin oikein hyvä! Pitänee tulostaa "kuvausluvaksi".


Minusta tuntuu vaikka tuommoinen olisikin, niin osalle päsmäröintiä harjoittavista yksilöistä ei vain yksinkertaisesti pysty sisäistämään sitä tosiasiaa, että julkisella paikalla saa todellakin kuvata niitä linja-autoja, vaan alkavat väittämään lappusta vastaan että "kyllä saa kuvata, muttei bussia, eikä minua!"  :Very Happy: 

Parhain olisi jos liikennöitsijä virkistäisi kuljettajien muistia laittamalla esim. taukotilaan lapun että "Linja-auton valokuvaaminen varsinkin julkisella paikalla on Suomessa sallittua."

----------


## iiko

> Minusta tuntuu vaikka tuommoinen olisikin, niin osalle päsmäröintiä harjoittavista yksilöistä ei vain yksinkertaisesti pysty sisäistämään sitä tosiasiaa, että julkisella paikalla saa todellakin kuvata niitä linja-autoja, vaan alkavat väittämään lappusta vastaan että "kyllä saa kuvata, muttei bussia, eikä minua!"


Ehkä tässä keskustelussa on syytä muistaa sellainenkin asia, että noista ulkomaalaistaustaisista kuskeista aika moni on muslimi. Islamin uskossa on tulkintoja jotka eivät salli ihmisen kuvaamista, joten tätäkin taustaa vasten pitää nähdä se, etteivät kaikki halua tulla kuvatuksi...

----------


## Kani

On aiheellinen huomio, että on erilaisia kulttuuritaustoja. Sanoisin kuitenkin, että kyllä kansalaisen oikeuksista ja velvollisuuksista esiintyy paljon epäselvyyttä myös suomalaistaustaisilla henkilöillä.

----------


## toson

Minulle näytti eräs muslimi "kaulan katkaisu"merkkiä kun olin kuvaamassa...

----------


## Overdriver

> Ehkä tässä keskustelussa on syytä muistaa sellainenkin asia, että noista ulkomaalaistaustaisista kuskeista aika moni on muslimi. Islamin uskossa on tulkintoja jotka eivät salli ihmisen kuvaamista, joten tätäkin taustaa vasten pitää nähdä se, etteivät kaikki halua tulla kuvatuksi...


Toisaalta aivan kaikkien ryhmien erityisvaatimuksia ei kukaan osaa ulkoa, eikä kaikkea pystytä aina noudattamaankaan.

----------


## Antero Huuskonen

Suomessa kuitenkin sellainen tilanne, että voi olla bussi puolillaan tubettajia sekä myös kuski sitä. Siinä vain täytyy  olla sillä kuuluisalla maan tavalla ja joka ei sitä ymmärrä niin on kivikaudella elävä busmanni eikä sen pidä antaa häiritä hyvää kulttuuritilannetta. Sitä ei tarvitse ryhtyä edes selittämään. Se vain on lisääntyvä ilmiö johon ei voi eikä edes pidä vaikuttaa.

----------


## pehkonen

Turha on tästä jauhaa. Aina vain valitus kuvan/tunnisteiden kanssa liikennöitsijälle (uhkailutilanteissa mahdollinen rikosilmoitus). Loppuu urputus.

----------


## Pera

Bussi törmäsi liikennevalotolppaan, Kuljettaja ei pysähtynyt tutkimaan aikaansaamaansa vahinkoa:http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut..._pysahtymatta/

----------


## santeri82

17.2.2014

Pohjolan Liikenteen auto 611 linjalla 58 klo 8.50 siirtyi pysäkin 1386 (Paciuksenkaari) jälkeen keskimmäiselle kaistalle ja ajoi pysähtymättä pysäkin 1384 (Meilahdentie) ohi, vaikka pysäkillä oli matkustajia pyrkimässä kyytiin. En tiedä mikä oli syy moiseen toimintaan, kun auton istumapaikoista oli kuormitettuna noin 30 %.

Kyytiin pyrkineet näyttivät selvästi pysähtymismerkkejä hyvissä ajoin ja pitkän aikaa.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> 17.2.2014
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenteen auto 611 linjalla 58 klo 8.50 siirtyi pysäkin 1386 (Paciuksenkaari) jälkeen keskimmäiselle kaistalle ja ajoi pysähtymättä pysäkin 1384 (Meilahdentie) ohi, vaikka pysäkillä oli matkustajia pyrkimässä kyytiin. En tiedä mikä oli syy moiseen toimintaan, kun auton istumapaikoista oli kuormitettuna noin 30 %.


Olipas siinä törkeä kuljettaja kerrassaan, monesti törmännyt samanlaisiin tapauksiin. Esimerkiksi linjalla 51, matkustaja seisoo Pihkatien pysäkillä ja näyttää haluavansa kyytiin. Mutta pysäytys merkki ei vaan sieltä nouse, kuski pysäyttää bussin vähän matkan päähän matkustajasta. Matkustaja tulee kohti ja kuski lähteekin kaasuttelemaan, olin itse tässä kyseisessä bussissa myös kyydissä. Matkustajan pitäisi nostaa sitä kättä, jos haluaa kyytiin. Mutta oli ilmiselvää että hän ei voinut odottaa mitään muuta linjaa kun, bussi 45 meni vain 1 minuutin edellä bussista 51.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Alf P.

Yllämainituista esimerkeistä tulee mieleen oma suosikkitapaukseni, joka tapahtui U-linjan bussilla 290 Munkkivuoren ostarin pysäkillä (1396). Helsinkiin päin matkalla ollut 290 lähestyi Huopalahdentiellä pysäkkiä. Kaksi matkustajaa rupesi jo hyvissä ajoin viittaamaan bussille. Bussi jäi kuitenkin vielä Lapinmäentien-Ulvilantien risteyksen valoihin ja päätti juuri ennen liikennevaloja vaihtaa vasemmanpuoleiselle kaistalle, eli siis kauemmas bussipysäkistä. Kun valo vaihtui vihreäksi, bussikuski ajoi tyytyväisen näköisenä pysäkin ohi kauimmaisella kaistalla.

No, ehkä jossain sisimmässäni voin yrittää ymmärtää, etteivät U-linjan kuskit halua ruveta kuskaamaan jokaista Helsingin sisäistä matkustajaa, mutta tämä oli tavallaan röyhkeyden huipentuma. Useimmiten U-linjojen kuljettajat, jotka eivät halua matkustajia kyytiinsä, osaavat sentään oikeilla hetkillä katsoa jonnekin aivan muualle kuin pysäkille. Toisaalta, tässä tapauksessa pysäkin ohittaminen oli siinä mielessä kyseenalaista, että 290 on ainoa linja, joka tarjoaa Munkkivuoresta suoran yhteyden Mannerheimintielle, jonne olin itsekin matkustamassa.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Yllämainituista esimerkeistä tulee mieleen oma suosikkitapaukseni, joka tapahtui U-linjan bussilla 290 Munkkivuoren ostarin pysäkillä (1396). Helsinkiin päin matkalla ollut 290 lähestyi Huopalahdentiellä pysäkkiä. Kaksi matkustajaa rupesi jo hyvissä ajoin viittaamaan bussille. Bussi jäi kuitenkin vielä Lapinmäentien-Ulvilantien risteyksen valoihin ja päätti juuri ennen liikennevaloja vaihtaa vasemmanpuoleiselle kaistalle, eli siis kauemmas bussipysäkistä. Kun valo vaihtui vihreäksi, bussikuski ajoi tyytyväisen näköisenä pysäkin ohi kauimmaisella kaistalla.
> 
> No, ehkä jossain sisimmässäni voin yrittää ymmärtää, etteivät U-linjan kuskit halua ruveta kuskaamaan jokaista Helsingin sisäistä matkustajaa, mutta tämä oli tavallaan röyhkeyden huipentuma. Useimmiten U-linjojen kuljettajat, jotka eivät halua matkustajia kyytiinsä, osaavat sentään oikeilla hetkillä katsoa jonnekin aivan muualle kuin pysäkille. Toisaalta, tässä tapauksessa pysäkin ohittaminen oli siinä mielessä kyseenalaista, että 290 on ainoa linja, joka tarjoaa Munkkivuoresta suoran yhteyden Mannerheimintielle, jonne olin itsekin matkustamassa.


Toivottavasti tämä kuski on ollut poikkeustapaus. Itse käytän todella usein ko. linjaa Pitäjänmäen ja Kampin välillä milloin minäkin viikonpäivänä osittain satunnaisesti, osittain tarkoituksella ja on  sanottava, ettei juuri koskaan ole ollut ongelmia. Esim. tulen vaimoni kanssa varsin usein 17.10 lähdöllä Kampista poispäin ja  moni kuski jo tuntee meidät ja vitsailee ruokakasseistamme.

----------


## santeri82

> Toivottavasti tämä kuski on ollut poikkeustapaus. Itse käytän todella usein ko. linjaa Pitäjänmäen ja Kampin välillä milloin minäkin viikonpäivänä osittain satunnaisesti, osittain tarkoituksella ja on  sanottava, ettei juuri koskaan ole ollut ongelmia. Esim. tulen vaimoni kanssa varsin usein 17.10 lähdöllä Kampista poispäin ja  moni kuski jo tuntee meidät ja vitsailee ruokakasseistamme.


Vähän epäilen. Ystäväni asuu Ruskeasuolla ja kertomansa mukaan lähes poikkeuksetta U-linjan bussit eivät poimi matkustajia kyytiin Mannerheimintien varrella olevalta pysäkiltä. Tämän ehkä jotenkin ymmärtää ruuhka-aikaan kun vuorovälit ovat tiheät, mutta hän vuorotyöläisenä käyttää joukkoliikennettä paljon myös hiljaisena aikana, jolloin vuorovälit eivät ole niin tiheät.

Käsittääkseni nämä liikennöitsijät ovat kuitenkin tehneet HSL:n kanssa sopimuksen myös HSL-alueen matkustajien kuljettamisesta ja saavat siitä myös rahallisen korvauksen. Ei tätä sopimusta varmasti pakko olisi ollut tehdä.

Mitähän siitä tulisi, jos esimerkiksi seutulinjojen kuljettajat alkaisivat jättää matkustajat Helsingin puolella pysäkeille ajatellen, että _kyllä varmaan joku kaupungin sisäinen vuoro ne sieltä poimii kyytiinsä_?

----------


## santeri82

7.3.2014 klo 7.45

Linjan 510 auto (suuntana Tapiola) ajoi Keilalahdentietä Länsiväylän vierellä kohti umpikujaa matkustajat kyydissään.

----------


## chauffer

Tänään(kin) linjan 552 auto ajoi Eliel Saarisen tieltä komeasti oikeaa kaistaa Vihdintien ympyrään ja siitä reippaasti ilman vilkkuja Huopalahdentielle. Onneksi oli minun takanani, takakulmaani hipoen tuli. Eliel Saarisen tieltä tullessa kun molemmat kaistat jatkavat Pitäjänmäelle ja vain vasenta mennään Munkkiniemeen/keskustaan. Ensi kerralla otan myös vasemmalle kaistalle ja tähtään siihen vierelle kun ajan 550:a ja kokeilen miten Scalan äänimerkki kuuluu  :Mad:

----------


## Karosa

> ajoi Keilalahdentietä Länsiväylän vierellä kohti umpikujaa


Jospa siellä kyydissä on ollut Nokian väkeä menossa töihin..  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

Osuipa lättykirjassa tälläinen vastaan:




> SAA JAKAA: Olin maanantaina 3.3. 8-kuukautta vanhan tyttöni kanssa rattailla liikkeellä. Nousimme Mankkaallta 15.25 Pohjolan Liikenteen kaupunkilinjan bussiin numero 110 tarkoituksena mennä Leppävaaraan. Bussissa oli valmiina jo yhdet rattaat. Emme olleet matkanneet kauankaan aikaa, kun bussikuski jarrutti niin kovaa, että molemmat vaunut kaatuivat ja minä lensin vaunujen päälle täydestä voimasta. Asiakkaat kommentoivat bussikuskin menoa ja sanoivat, että oli jo viides kerta tämmöisellä äkkipysähdyksellä. Bussikuski huusi, että me asiakkaat voimme tulla itse ajamaan bussia, jos meillä on valittamisen aihetta. Hän kertoi ajavansa 45km/h-vauhdilla.
> Rytäkän seurauksena lapseni rupesi itkemään säihkähdyksestä, onneksi hänelle ei tullut vammoja vaunujen kaatumisesta. Itse satutin kylkeni ja minun avukseni tuli nuori naishenkilö pitämään vaunuja pystyssä, koska itseäni sattui niin paljon. Loppumatkan molempia vaunuja piti tuplamäärä aikuisia, koska kuski jatkoi piittaamatonta ajoaan ja jarrutteli miten sattoi.
> Koska kylkeni oli niin arka, minun oli käytävä lääkärissä. Kävi ilmi, että kylkiluitani on murtunut laajalta alueelta. Hoidoksi määrättiin lepoa. Pienen lapsen äitinä se ei ole kauhean helppoa, kun toinen tarvitsee apua kaikessa (nostamiset, imetykset ym). Koska imetän, en voi syödä Panacodia taikka Buranaa kipuihini. Yöt nukun puoli-istuvassa asenossa kipujen vuoksi, jos ylipäätänsä saan kivuiltani nukuttua.
> Soitin Pohjolan Liikenteelle, jossa kerrottiin, että sairaalamaksuni kyllä korvataan, mutta kivusta ja särystä ei mitään. Ja kuljettaja saa huutia. Itseäni tämä ei pahemmin lämmittänyt.
> Minä tulen tekemään rikosilmoituksen kuskin ajotyylistä, joka varmaan tulkitaan myös törkeänä liikenteen vaarantamisesta. Aion myös taistella Pohjolan Liikennettä vastaan, koska tämmöisistä vammoista en hyväksy pelkkää pahoittelua. Tämmöinen kuski ei ansaitse paikkaansa asiakaspalvelijana eikä bussikuskina, koska molemmat taidot häneltä tuntuvat puuttuvan.
> Olen lukenut tarinoita, kuinka asiakkaita kaltoin kohdellaan HSL´n liikenteen alaisissa menopeleissä ilman mitään korvauksia taikka pahoitteluita. En tiedä, onko kukaan taistellut samasta asiasta bussiyhtiötä vastaan, mutta minä aion sen tehdä, koska sen verran törkeä juttu tämä on. Ja kaikki tämä minun pitäisi vaan hyväksyä mutisematta. MUR!

----------


## tkp

> Osuipa lättykirjassa tälläinen vastaan:


Toivottavasti autossa on ollut ajotavan seurantajärjestelmä ja kameravalvonta jotta selviää mitä siellä oikeasti on tapahtunut.

----------


## Kani

110:llä oli sopimuksen alkaessa varsin hyvätasoinen meininki mutta viime kuukausina taso on kyllä laskenut voimakkaasti. Varsinkin ajotavoissa on nykyään aika usein sanottavaa.

----------


## Nak

> Varsinkin ajotavoissa on nykyään aika usein sanottavaa.


e18:lla on usein kuljettaja joka ajaa Ivecolla aina kaasu pohjassa ts. vaihteet vaihtuvat kick-downin kanssa kokoaika. Pysähdyksiin mennään sitten Abs ruksuttaen, ja tänä talvena ei montaa päivää ole ollut, että olisi ollut liukasta  :Icon Frown:  

Kaahareita on joka talossa, mutta jotenkin tuntuu, että tällä hetkellä pahin "aines" on pesiytynyt Pohjolaan. 
PL on tosin kasvanut tässä viimeisen kolmen vuoden aikana merkittävästi ja taloon on palkattu paljon uusia kuljettajia, joukossa on myös niitä jotka ovat syystä tai toisesta jouduttu irtisanomaan muista taloista  :Eek:

----------


## vristo

> Kaahareita on joka talossa, mutta jotenkin tuntuu, että tällä hetkellä pahin "aines" on pesiytynyt Pohjolaan. 
> PL on tosin kasvanut tässä viimeisen kolmen vuoden aikana merkittävästi ja taloon on palkattu paljon uusia kuljettajia, joukossa on myös niitä jotka ovat syystä tai toisesta jouduttu irtisanomaan muista taloista


Näinhän se Lonka-sopimus menee. Oletko sitä mieltä, että siitä tulisi luopua, jotta saataisiin vain "parasta aineesta" bussinrattiin?

Eilen linjan 731 Veolian kuski yritti vaihtaa kaistaa, ilman vilkkua, niin, että olisi tullut suoraan kylkeeni Hakaniemessä. 
Että, "osataan" sitä muuallakin.

Sitten tunnustus:
Ajoin menneellä viikolla hetken väärää reittiä. Jatkoin linjalla h56 suoraan Käpyläntietä (kuten h52) kun olisi tietysti pitänyt kääntyä Kullervonkadulle. Ajatuksissani olin, kenties kevättä rinnassa. Toki huomasin erheeni heti ja tein nopean analyysin, jotta pääsen takaisin omalle reitilleni, eikä pysäkkejä jäisi väliin. Kuulutus matkustajalleni pahoitteluineen ja seuraavassa liikenneympyrässä ympäri ja samaa tietä takaisin Kullervonkadun risteykseen ja siitä omalle reitille. Aikaa tuhlautui ehkäpä parisen minuuttia ja sain asiakkailtani osakseni myötätuntoista hymyä sekä kiitostakin. Negatiivinen asia kääntyikin positiiviseksi ja muistutti asiakkailleni, että bussia kuljettaa elävä ihminen. 

Älkää pelätkö virheitä, niitä sattuu kaikille. Niistä selviäminen kysyy ammattitaitoa. Toisin sanoen nopea analysointi, miten normalisoi poikkeustilanteen mahdollisimman vähäisin riskein. Harhaanajossa ei siis lähdetä kääntämään bussia jossain jossa se ei ole mahdollista tai vaarantaa muuta liikennettä. Itse olen mielessäni hahmotellut useimmat mahdolliset kääntöpaikat tai reitit, jolla pääsen takaisin reitilleni, jos joskus harhaudun.

----------


## 339-DF

> Näinhän se Lonka-sopimus menee. Oletko sitä mieltä, että siitä tulisi luopua, jotta saataisiin vain "parasta aineesta" bussinrattiin?


Jos nyt Nakkia oikein ymmärsin, niin hänen pointtinsa oli se, että kun bussifirma häviää linjoja, se työntää kaikkein huonoimmat kuljettajat kilpailijoilleen. Niin minäkin tekisin. Kääntöpuoli sitten on se, että voittaja kärsii, kun ei saa valita työvoimaa vapailta markkinoilta, vaan on otettava kilpailijoiden surkeimmat kuskit töihin. Ei minulla tuohon ratkaisua ole, mutta ei tuokaan ole hyvä systeemi. Miten Lonkaa voisi kehittää niin, että ongelmasta päästäisiin eroon?




> Ajoin menneellä viikolla hetken väärää reittiä. [...]Aikaa tuhlautui ehkäpä parisen minuuttia ja sain asiakkailtani osakseni myötätuntoista hymyä sekä kiitostakin.


Niinpä. Pätee melkeinpä mihin vaan asiakaspalveluun  ei ongelma ole siinä, että joku joskus mokaa, vaan siinä, miten se moka hoidetaan. Kun se hoidetaan hyvin, asiakkaalle saattaa jäädä kokonaisuudesta jopa parempi mieli kuin virheettömästä suorituksesta. Tämäkin on muuten sellainen kohta, jossa kuljettajan kielitaito on avainasemassa  on vaikea alkaa kuuluttaa matkustajille pahoitteluja, jos yhteistä kieltä matkustajien (enemmistön) kanssa ei ole.

----------


## vristo

> Tämäkin on muuten sellainen kohta, jossa kuljettajan kielitaito on avainasemassa  on vaikea alkaa kuuluttaa matkustajille pahoitteluja, jos yhteistä kieltä matkustajien (enemmistön) kanssa ei ole.


Ehkäpä herra Putin hoitaa tämänkin omalla tavallaan.

----------


## Nak

> Näinhän se Lonka-sopimus menee. Oletko sitä mieltä, että siitä tulisi luopua, jotta saataisiin vain "parasta aineesta" bussinrattiin?


En toki. Enhän ole edes varma, ovatko kaaharit näitä, vai sitten jotain muita työhönsä kyllästyneitä? 

Ei tästä ole montaakaan päivää, kun olin Nobinan kyydissä joka vähät piittasi nopeusrajoituksista saati kanttareiden sijainneista.  :Sad:  

Se on harmi sillä "Yksi pa*** muiden joukossa tekee muistakin sen hajuisia"

Itsellä kävi nolo moka tuossa viikolla, kun kaarsin linjalla 3 Nihtisillantieltä Nihtisillalle ja keula raapaisi kanttarin päälle. Tuo kohta on ollut keulan tappaja aina, mutta nyt sitä en taas muistanut. Matkustamosta kuuluikin kommenttia "Hyvä bussikuski!"  :Embarassed:

----------


## vristo

> Jos nyt Nakkia oikein ymmärsin, niin hänen pointtinsa oli se, että kun bussifirma häviää linjoja, se työntää kaikkein huonoimmat kuljettajat kilpailijoilleen. Niin minäkin tekisin. Kääntöpuoli sitten on se, että voittaja kärsii, kun ei saa valita työvoimaa vapailta markkinoilta, vaan on otettava kilpailijoiden surkeimmat kuskit töihin. Ei minulla tuohon ratkaisua ole, mutta ei tuokaan ole hyvä systeemi. Miten Lonkaa voisi kehittää niin, että ongelmasta päästäisiin eroon?


Lonka-sopimushan on työntekijäjärjestöjen lakolla aikaansaatu etu, joka vaikuttaa niin, ettei ammatistamme tulisi kilpailun myötä pelkkää pätkätyötä, jossa kaikki etuudet (lomat, kokemuslisät, yms.) nollaudu aina firmaa vaihdettaessa kilpailutappion kohdatessa. Varmastikin työnantajapuoli luopuisi siitä heti kun vain voisi. Tämä taas tekisi ammatistamme todellista halpatyötä ja houkuttelisi jatkossa yhä vähemmän alalle.

----------


## 339-DF

Vristo hei, kyllä sun ja mun täytyy kyetä vähän tasokkaampaan keskusteluun kuin siihen perus-jlf-kinasteluun, jossa tahallaan ymmärretään kaikki väärin, eikö vaan?

Lonka-sopimus sinänsä on työmarkkinoita ajatellen aika erikoinen, vastaavaa ei löydy muilta kilpailutetuilta aloilta. Mutta työntekijän näkökulmasta sopimus on ymmärrettävä juuri niistä syistä jotka sanoit. En minä ole sitä lakkauttamassa, mutta täytyyhän muitakin vaihtoehtoja olla kuin ääripäät, täydellinen lakkauttaminen sekä nykyinen huonojen kuskien kilpailijalle tuuppaaminen.

Äkkiseltään tulee mieleen jonkinlainen laatupisteiden kerääminen, jossa kuljettaja palkittaisiin hyvästä laadusta tietyllä pistemäärällä esim. kuukausittain, ja kilpailijalle ei saisi siirtää sellaisia kuljettajia, jotka ovat keränneet laatupisteitä kaikkein vähiten. Mutta enpä tiedä, voiko tuollaista toteuttaa ja mitä kaikkia vaaroja siinä piilee. Tyypillisesti suomalaista työtä ei saa arvottaa tuolla tavalla, vaan kaikki ovat muka samanarvoisia, vaikka eivät tietysti oikeasti olekaan. Siitähän koko ongelma on lähtenyt.

Mitä muuten tapahtui sille keissille, jossa joku liikennöitsijä yritti työntää toiselle työvoimaa, jonka tämän uuden liikennöitsijän työterveyslääkäri totesi työhön sopimattomaksi? Miten niiden kuljettajien kävi?

----------


## vristo

> Vristo hei, kyllä sun ja mun täytyy kyetä vähän tasokkaampaan keskusteluun kuin siihen perus-jlf-kinasteluun, jossa tahallaan ymmärretään kaikki väärin, eikö vaan?


 Toi mun äskeinen vastaukseni ei ollut kinastelua, sorry  :Wink: .

 Se oli vain selvitys siihen, miksi tämän Lonka-sopimuksen heikentäminen tai muuttaminenkaan olisi vaikeaa. Ainakaan minä en keksi, mistä aloittaa.

----------


## tkp

> Mitä muuten tapahtui sille keissille, jossa joku liikennöitsijä yritti työntää toiselle työvoimaa, jonka tämän uuden liikennöitsijän työterveyslääkäri totesi työhön sopimattomaksi? Miten niiden kuljettajien kävi?


Helb joutui käsittääkseni palkkaamaan heidät takaisin. Mitä olen kauttarantain asiaa kuullut, niin juttu on Valviralla käsiteltävänä.

----------


## hana

Elämä on opettanut, että alasta ja kansalaisuudesta riippumatta joka alalla on työnsä osaavia ja ja niitä vähemmän osaavia. Se asia ei taida koskaan muuttua vaikka mitä tehtäisiin :Wink:

----------


## Samppa

> Mitä muuten tapahtui sille keissille, jossa joku liikennöitsijä yritti työntää toiselle työvoimaa, jonka tämän uuden liikennöitsijän työterveyslääkäri totesi työhön sopimattomaksi? Miten niiden kuljettajien kävi?


Taisivat päästä Helsingin kaupungin työvoimapankkiin.

----------


## vristo

Yllättävän moni HSL-alueen bussinkuljettajista ei muuten käytä joukkoliikennettä omaan matkustamiseensa ollenkaan. Kuljetaan omalla autolla. Tämä aiheuttaa sen, että ei osata asennoitua matkustajan asemaan, ollaan "vain töissä". Monelle ammattilaiselle tekisi ihan hyvää istua hetken "itsensä kyydissä" ja arvioida omaa palvelukykyään sekä matkustusmukavuuttaan. 

Lontoosta muistelen joskus lukeneeni, että jotkut keskusta-alueen bussivarikot on perustettu niin, ettei niissä ole lainkaan pysäköintipaikkoja henkilökunnalle, vaan työmatkoihin käytetään julkista liikennettä. Näin liikennehenkilökunta osaa ajatella paremmin oma työtään asiakkaan näkökulmasta, kun itsekin on sellainen.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Yllättävän moni HSL-alueen bussinkuljettajista ei muuten käytä joukkoliikennettä omaan matkustamiseensa ollenkaan. Kuljetaan omalla autolla. Tämä aiheuttaa sen, että ei osata asennoitua matkustajan asemaan, ollaan "vain töissä". Monelle ammattilaiselle tekisi ihan hyvää istua hetken "itsensä kyydissä" ja arvioida omaa palvelukykyään sekä matkustusmukavuuttaan.


Ei muuten vältttämättä noin yleisesti tekisi pahaa suunnittelijoillekaan  :Wink:  Linjastosuunnittelijoille esimerkiksi sellainen tehtävä, jossa suunnittelija tiputetaan paikkaan X ja sieltä pitäisi ilman nettiä (mm. Reittiopasta) päästä tiettyyn aikaan mennessä paikkaan Y. Toki niin, että aikataulun mukaan kulkevalla liikenteellä tämä olisi mahdolllista.

Katusuunnittelijat taas voisi laittaa tutustumaan vaihtojen ihmeelliseen maailmaan syksyn kurakeleillä tai talvella, varustuksena pikkukengät ja lentolaukku.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ja linjojen aikatauluista vastaavat henkiköt voisivat koittaa ajaa tekemiään aikatauluja huonoimmillakin keleillä ja ruuhkassa. Tulisi ihan omalle kohdalle esiin se vastuuton liikenteen vaarantaminen, jota ylikireät aikataulut päivittäin aiheuttaa. Jopa koulukuljetuksissa täysin epärealistisia aikatauluja! Koita siinä sitten antaa esimerkkiä liikennekäyttäytymisestä.

----------


## 339-DF

HS kirjoittaa maksumuurinsa takaa vähän pidemmin http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Nuorisojou...a1394332574142 ja Uusi Suomi kaikille avoimesti vähän lyhyemmin http://www.uusisuomi.fi/ulkomaat/672...ti-helsingissa

Kun en ole ollut paikalla, en tiedä, mitä on tapahtunut. Mutta onko tilanne tosiaan vaatinut sen, että kuljettaja on itse poistunut bussistaan sen jälkeen, kun hän on saanut häirikön poistettua?

Kuljettajan toiminta vaikuttaa uutisten perusteella asialliselta kaikilta muilta osin. Ja pahoinpitely olisi jäänty tapahtumatta, jos kuljettaja olisi vain poistanut tuon häirikön ja jäänyt bussiin jatkamaan matkaansa.

----------


## vristo

Ei koskaan ulos bussista jatkamaan välienselvittelyä sen ulkopuolella. Tämä on meidän ohjenuoramme. 

Mitä sitten lienee tässä viimeöisessä tapauksessa tapahtunut, että kuljettaja on päättänyt tehdä niin? Mutta, selväähän on, ettei nousuhumalassa oleville nuorille pärjää kun he käyttävät joukolla kimppuun.

.

----------


## iBus

> HS kirjoittaa maksumuurinsa takaa vähän pidemmin http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Nuorisojou...a1394332574142 ja Uusi Suomi kaikille avoimesti vähän lyhyemmin http://www.uusisuomi.fi/ulkomaat/672...ti-helsingissa
> 
> Kun en ole ollut paikalla, en tiedä, mitä on tapahtunut. Mutta onko tilanne tosiaan vaatinut sen, että kuljettaja on itse poistunut bussistaan sen jälkeen, kun hän on saanut häirikön poistettua?
> 
> Kuljettajan toiminta vaikuttaa uutisten perusteella asialliselta kaikilta muilta osin. Ja pahoinpitely olisi jäänty tapahtumatta, jos kuljettaja olisi vain poistanut tuon häirikön ja jäänyt bussiin jatkamaan matkaansa.


Tuossa Hesarin jutussa mainitaan, että tapausta tutkitaan pahoinpitelynä. Mihin jäi järjestystä ylläpitävän henkilön vastustaminen, josta saa komeat sakot tai pahimmillaan puoli vuotta linnaa.

----------


## santeri82

> Yllättävän moni HSL-alueen bussinkuljettajista ei muuten käytä joukkoliikennettä omaan matkustamiseensa ollenkaan. Kuljetaan omalla autolla. Tämä aiheuttaa sen, että ei osata asennoitua matkustajan asemaan, ollaan "vain töissä". Monelle ammattilaiselle tekisi ihan hyvää istua hetken "itsensä kyydissä" ja arvioida omaa palvelukykyään sekä matkustusmukavuuttaan. 
> 
> Lontoosta muistelen joskus lukeneeni, että jotkut keskusta-alueen bussivarikot on perustettu niin, ettei niissä ole lainkaan pysäköintipaikkoja henkilökunnalle, vaan työmatkoihin käytetään julkista liikennettä. Näin liikennehenkilökunta osaa ajatella paremmin oma työtään asiakkaan näkökulmasta, kun itsekin on sellainen.


Tottahan tuo on, mutta täytyy muistaa myös se, että seudulla ei ole läpi yön liikennettä. Työvuorot saattavat alkaa aamulla ennen kuin ensimmäinenkään bussi on startannut varikolta tai päinvastoin päättyä yöllä siten, että itse ajetaan ne viimeiset lähdöt. Eli auto on ollut pakko hankkia, ellei satu asumaan aivan varikon välittömässä läheisyydessä. Ja kun se auto on kerran hankittu, tulee sitä helpommin käytettyä myös muuhun matkustamiseen.

Esimerkiksi itselläni varikolle ei montaa kilometriä matkaa olekaan, ensimmäinen joukkoliikenneyhteys kulkee siten, että ehtisin aikaisintaan klo 5.45 alkavaan työvuoroon edellyttäen että tuo ensimmäinen vuoro kulkee täysin aikataulussaan. Usein oma työvuoroni alkaa jo ennen tuota kellonlyömää.

Ehkä henkilökuntavuorot vähentäisivät oman auton käyttöä.

----------


## tkp

> Ehkä henkilökuntavuorot vähentäisivät oman auton käyttöä.


HKL/STA tälläisiä käytti ja olihan ne näppärä keino päästä aamulla töihin/myöhään illasta töistä. Varsinkin vuoroissa jotka alkoivat varikolta ja loppuivat keskustan päätepysäkille ei päivän jälkeen enää tuhraantunut aikaa oman auton hakemiseen varikolta.

----------


## Overdriver

> Yllättävän moni HSL-alueen bussinkuljettajista ei muuten käytä joukkoliikennettä omaan matkustamiseensa ollenkaan. Kuljetaan omalla autolla. Tämä aiheuttaa sen, että ei osata asennoitua matkustajan asemaan, ollaan "vain töissä". Monelle ammattilaiselle tekisi ihan hyvää istua hetken "itsensä kyydissä" ja arvioida omaa palvelukykyään sekä matkustusmukavuuttaan.


Olen miettinyt ihan samaa. Moni saattaisi yllättyä huomatessaan, miten töyssyistä ja heiluvaa kyytiä matkustajille tarjotaan ajamalla bussia kuin henkilöautoa.

----------


## hana

> Olen miettinyt ihan samaa. Moni saattaisi yllättyä huomatessaan, miten töyssyistä ja heiluvaa kyytiä matkustajille tarjotaan ajamalla bussia kuin henkilöautoa.


Itselleni kyllä on sattunut toisenlaisia kokemuksia. Ehkä yksi sadasta kyydistä on ollut sellaista, että ajotavassa on ollut toivomista. Tietysti jokaisella on omat toiveensa kuinka täydellistä etenemisen pitää olla. Enemmänkin olen ihmetellyt sitä, että kyytiin tullessa osa kuskeista ei moikkaa kollegaa ja jopa niin että ollaan samassa talossa töissä :Icon Frown:

----------


## Overdriver

> Itselleni kyllä on sattunut toisenlaisia kokemuksia. Ehkä yksi sadasta kyydistä on ollut sellaista, että ajotavassa on ollut toivomista. Tietysti jokaisella on omat toiveensa kuinka täydellistä etenemisen pitää olla.


Minusta tulikin pilkunviilaaja sen jälkeen, kun aloin itse ajaa bussia ja kiinnittää huomiota omaan ajotapaani.  :Very Happy:  Toki teen itsekin virheitä ja etenkin väsyneenä ajan tavallista huonommin, mutta monesti keksisin huomautettavaa omasta tai jonkun muun ajotavasta silloinkin, kun matkustaja on ihan tyytyväinen. Aina voi tehdä hommansa paremmin!

----------


## vristo

Hyvä bussinkuljettajakoulutukseen liittyvä YouTube-video. Ja vaikka se sijoittuu aika eripuolelle maailmaa, asiat, joita siinä käsitellään ovat aika universaaleja, kun puhutaan kaupunkibussinkuljettajan ammatista. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLys...e_gdata_player

----------


## bussifriikki

> Hyvä bussinkuljettajakoulutukseen liittyvä YouTube-video. Ja vaikka se sijoittuu aika eripuolelle maailmaa, asiat, joita siinä käsitellään ovat aika universaaleja, kun puhutaan kaupunkibussinkuljettajan ammatista. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLys...e_gdata_player


Linkki taitaa olla väärä.

----------


## vristo

> Linkki taitaa olla väärä.


Pahoittelen, tässä se, jota tarkoitin:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU3S...e_gdata_player

----------


## ViviP

Onko kevättä ilmassa vai mitä, mutta mun kyyteihin on osunut viikon sisällä kolme raittiraivoavaa kuskia. Siis ihan ääneen ohjaamossa kiroavat muita autoilijoita ja bussejakin. Yksi syljeskelikin manaustensa välissä. 

Rattiraivo tuntuu heti myös kyydissä, nämä kuskit ovat kiihdytelleet ja jarrutelleet yhtä aggressiivisesti kuin ovat äännähdelleetkin. Mulla on edelleen tapana istua näköalojen takia mahdollisimman edessä bussia, joten olen kuullut kaiken melkoisen selvästi.  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onko kevättä ilmassa vai mitä, mutta mun kyyteihin on osunut viikon sisällä kolme raittiraivoavaa kuskia. Siis ihan ääneen ohjaamossa kiroavat muita autoilijoita ja bussejakin.


Itsekin olen päässyt yhden raivoavan kuskin kyytiin. Tuli vähän epävarma olo, että minkälaisen hullun kuskattavana sitä on, kun kirjaimellisesti joka liikennevaloille äijä kirosi ääneen.

----------


## Pera

Bussikuski ja pyöräilijä ottivat rajusti yhteen:http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2014...45971_uu.shtml

----------


## tohpeeri

> Bussikuski ja pyöräilijä ottivat rajusti yhteen:http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2014...45971_uu.shtml


Pyörälähetti on kuulemma saanut potkut, oli firmalle huonoa mainosta. Firma Norjan postin omistama, ei aio enää käyttää fillarilähettejä ainakaan Suomessa.

----------


## pehkonen

> Pyörälähetti on kuulemma saanut potkut, oli firmalle huonoa mainosta. Firma Norjan postin omistama, ei aio enää käyttää fillarilähettejä ainakaan Suomessa.


Tuosta voisi lukea rivien välistä, että pyörälähetti ei ollutkaan ihan niin syytön kuin alkuperäinen uutinen antoi ymmärtää.

----------


## tkp

> Tuosta voisi lukea rivien välistä, että pyörälähetti ei ollutkaan ihan niin syytön kuin alkuperäinen uutinen antoi ymmärtää.


No näinpä. Harvoin riitaa saa yksin aikaiseksi.

----------


## toson

> Pyörälähetti on kuulemma saanut potkut, oli firmalle huonoa mainosta.


Joutui siis työttömäksi.Koulutetaan hänestä bussikuski Helbille.....

----------


## joboo

Helb 609 oli tullut startti ongelma. Korjaus saatiin tehtyä juuri ennen seuraavan vuoron lähtöä. Kuljettaja kuitenkin pahoitteli matkustajille myöhästymistä ja kertoi syyn miksi oli myöhässä. Hyvä mieli tuli asiasta 👍

----------


## chauffer

Tein tässä aamuruuhkan tylsyydessä tieteellistä tutkimusta; Pysäkiltä lähdettäessä vilkku vasemmalle samalla hetkellä kun ovi on sulkeutunut ja ovijarru irroittaa, vilkku vilahtaa pysäkin leveydestä riippuen 5-8 kertaa ennenkuin auton vasen etukulma ylittää kaistan reunaviivan. Ja aivan joka kerta takaa tulevat ehtivät reagoida halutessaan, kuka milläkin tavalla. Tahtoo sanoa että älkää nyt hirveän paljon aikaisemmin sitä vilkkua laittako, harmittaa nimittäin odottaa siellä takana että milloin se lähtee jos vilkku vilkkuu toistakymmentä kertaa ennenkuin auto liikkuu milliäkään. Henkilöautoilijat eivät sen takia aina väistä pysäkiltä lähtevää kun ajattelevat että kuitenkin sillä kestää... Olisiko mahdollista että edes kaikki tämän lukevat kokeilisivat tuota edes yhden päivän? Takana pysäkillä oleva kollegakin tietäisi milloin se toisen etuovikin on kiinni ja kohta mennään...  Ei olis vaikee juttu, eihän?

----------


## Knightrider

> Tahtoo sanoa että älkää nyt hirveän paljon aikaisemmin sitä vilkkua laittako, harmittaa nimittäin odottaa siellä takana että milloin se lähtee jos vilkku vilkkuu toistakymmentä kertaa ennenkuin auto liikkuu milliäkään.


Eniten olen kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen, että osa kuskeista lähtee liikkeelle erittäin laiskasti kiihdyttäen (lounaskupongin toivossa?). Kyllä sitä kaasua saa polkea aika kovaa, että G-voimat olisivat samaa luokkaa kuin jarrutuksissakin. Voi ripeäkin kiihdytys olla silti pehmeä, kun ei heti linttaa sitä kaasupoljinta pohjaan. Jos joku vanhus vielä on menossa paikalleen tai seisovat matkutajat eivät ole vielä löytäneet jotain mistä pitää kiinni, ei kannata lähteä liikkelle vielä ollenkaan.

----------


## Nak

> Eniten olen kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen, että osa kuskeista lähtee liikkeelle erittäin laiskasti kiihdyttäen (lounaskupongin toivossa?).


Kyllä tämä johtuu ihan auton valmistajan asettamasta kiihtyvyysrajoittimesta jonka ansiosta ainoa kiihtyvä asia on kuski.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kyllä tämä johtuu ihan auton valmistajan asettamasta kiihtyvyysrajoittimesta jonka ansiosta ainoa kiihtyvä asia on kuski.


Eikö vieläkään muka noista vehkeistä löydy kickdownia?

----------


## Nak

> Eikö vieläkään muka noista vehkeistä löydy kickdownia?


Ennemmin niin päin että se on jäänyt pois.

----------


## Nak

Kiihtyvyydenrajoittimesta vielä sen verran, että en ole ennen törmännyt autoon(Nf 910) jonka pitää Ruoholahdesta Länsiväylälle noustaessa vaihtaa kaksi kertaa pienempää vaihdetta, että auto jaksaa kiivetä pienen mäen päälle  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Eikö vieläkään muka noista vehkeistä löydy kickdownia?





> Ennemmin niin päin että se on jäänyt pois.





> Kiihtyvyydenrajoittimesta vielä sen verran, että en ole ennen törmännyt autoon(Nf 910) jonka pitää Ruoholahdesta Länsiväylälle noustaessa vaihtaa kaksi kertaa pienempää vaihdetta, että auto jaksaa kiivetä pienen mäen päälle


Juu, kyllä se kickdown on kaikissa vanhemmissa(toisissa toimii,toisissa ei) mutta uusissa sitä ei ole, eikä mielestäni tarvitsekaan. Eikä siellä mitään kiihtyvyydenrajoitinta ole vaan auton tilaaja(liikennöitsijä) tilannut auton haluamallaan vaihteisto-ohjelmalla, yleensä SuperHyperEco, jossa ei kierrokset nouse missään vaiheessa suurinpiirtein vihreän alueen ensimmäisen neljänneksen yli  :Laughing:  Onneksi meillä runkolinja Scaloihin saatiin puhutuksi eri ohjelma kuin esim.11xx-12xx-sarjan Scaloissa oli, osassa niistäkin sentään muutettu jälkikäteen. Kertaakaan ei ole tarvinnut kaasua(toivomuspoljinta) pohjaan painaa tämän reilun puolen vuoden runkolinjakokemuksen aikana, ja silti Pohjolan Volvoja tekisi mieli tuupata vauhtiin Kehä ykkösen pysäkeiltä lähdettäessä kun jaloissa pyörivät  :Laughing:

----------


## ipeniemela

Kellään mitään lisätietoa tästä?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tämän palstan kaikenlaisen kuljettajien moittimisen ja haukkumisen keskelle kuitenkin vaihteeksi jotakin positiivista palautetta Wappu-päiviltä:
http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387803193810

----------


## toson

Mun mielestä tossa karkinjaossa ei oo mitään hauskaa..YÖK....

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Mun mielestä tossa karkinjaossa ei oo mitään hauskaa..YÖK....


Onko Wappujuomien käyttö venynyt ns. "pitkän lounaan" mukaiseksi ns. "pitkäksi syljeksi" ?

----------


## SD202

Kehuja kyseiselle kuljettajalle ainakin meikäläiseltä:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...685754160.html
Viime viikolla tuli todistettua, kun käyttämäni linjan v53 kuljettaja ei päästänyt matkustajaa sisään kahvimuki kädessään. Noh, kahvimuki lensi sitten kaaressa pysäkin vieressä olevalle nurmikolle. Sinnehän ne roskat kuuluvatkin...

----------


## HeSa

> Kehuja kyseiselle kuljettajalle ainakin meikäläiseltä:
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...685754160.html
> Viime viikolla tuli todistettua, kun käyttämäni linjan v53 kuljettaja ei päästänyt matkustajaa sisään kahvimuki kädessään. Noh, kahvimuki lensi sitten kaaressa pysäkin vieressä olevalle nurmikolle. Sinnehän ne roskat kuuluvatkin...


Samaa mieltä, kehuja "karkkikuljettajalle", todellinen ilopilleri. 
Tapaus kahvimuki: Kuljettajan toiminta aivan oikein ja ohjeiden mukaan, bussiyhtiöillä tosihyvät perustelut. Sen sijaan k.o. naisella valitettavasti asennevika.

----------


## joboo

Miksi kuljettajat saavat viedä kannettoman kahvimukin ohjaamoon? :o siellä jos läikkyy niin varmasti pahempi.

----------


## Karosa

> Miksi kuljettajat saavat viedä kannettoman kahvimukin ohjaamoon? :o


No kyllähän linja-autonkuljettajalla pitää olla oikeus juoda kahvia, hän sentään istuu autossa parhaillaan 10 tuntia, kun taas kitisevä nainen Rautatientorilta maksimissaan Sörnäiseen.

----------


## joboo

> No kyllähän linja-autonkuljettajalla pitää olla oikeus juoda kahvia, hän sentään istuu autossa parhaillaan 10 tuntia, kun taas kitisevä nainen Rautatientorilta maksimissaan Sörnäiseen.


Sitä varten kuljettajilla onki tauot millon se kahvi juodaan ja palataan takasin töihin. Näin toimii muutkin työntekijät eihän sitä kahvi voi juoda kesken töiden.

Minulle on kuljettaja sanonnut yöllä että en saisi ottaa ruokiani ja limua mukaan bussiin, jolloin vastasin että niitä en täällä syö ja juo niin päästi.
Toinen ei meinannut päästää limun kanssa sisään niin sanoin vaan että heitän sen roskiin mutta en ole tyhmä että ostan limua ja heittäisin sen heti roskiin koska bussissa ei saa juoda! Minä ja varmaan moni muukin fiksu osaa laittaa roskan roskiin tai juoda varovasti.

----------


## Nak

> Sitä varten kuljettajilla onki tauot millon se kahvi juodaan ja palataan takasin töihin. Näin toimii muutkin työntekijät eihän sitä kahvi voi juoda kesken töiden.


Ehkä paperille on merkitty taukoja, todellisuus on hyvin usein ihan muuta. 
Harva ammattikunta toimii yhtä tiukasti aikataulutettuna ja jos jäät juomaan kahvit taukotilaan niin seuraavaksi saat valitusta myöhässä ajamisesta. 

Yleensä kuljettaja(ei tosiaankaan aina) siivoaa omat jälkensä ohjaamosta.
Mutta jos matkustajana siivoat jälkesi bussissa, kuulut selkeään vähemmistöön. Lattialle tippuu suurimmalta osalta metrolehden ja kaljatölkin välistä kaikki. Mikään ei ole ärsyttävämmän kuuloista kun lattialla pyörivä tyhjä tölkki. Jota muuten kukaan ei voi poimia ylös. 

Eilen siivoilin takapenkiltä nuudelipaketin ja niitä nuudelimuruja. Syökö joku oikeasti sitä kuivaa nuudelia suoraan paketista?!  :Shocked:

----------


## joboo

> Ehkä paperille on merkitty taukoja, todellisuus on hyvin usein ihan muuta. 
> Harva ammattikunta toimii yhtä tiukasti aikataulutettuna ja jos jäät juomaan kahvit taukotilaan niin seuraavaksi saat valitusta myöhässä ajamisesta. 
> 
> Yleensä kuljettaja(ei tosiaankaan aina) siivoaa omat jälkensä ohjaamosta.
> Mutta jos matkustajana siivoat jälkesi bussissa, kuulut selkeään vähemmistöön. Lattialle tippuu suurimmalta osalta metrolehden ja kaljatölkin välistä kaikki. Mikään ei ole ärsyttävämmän kuuloista kun lattialla pyörivä tyhjä tölkki. Jota muuten kukaan ei voi poimia ylös. 
> 
> Eilen siivoilin takapenkiltä nuudelipaketin ja niitä nuudelimuruja. Syökö joku oikeasti sitä kuivaa nuudelia suoraan paketista?!


Kyllä, minä kuulun siihen vähemmistöön joka nostelee niitä metrolehtiä ja tyhjiä tölkkejä lattialta/penkeilta. Kyllä nuoriso syö niitä kuivana  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kani

En sinänsä tunne tapausta, mutta eiköhän tämän kahvikuppiriidan oleellisin virke ole tässä: "Kielto ei tullut edes asialliseen sävyyn, vaan se oli ironinen ja tuntui vallankäytöltä.".

Ammattinsa asiakaspalvelutehtäväksi ymmärtävä kyllä osaa ratkaista tuollaiset tilanteet niin, ettei mennä lapsen tasolle, eivätkä näkemyserot johda puolin eikä toisin mielipahaan saati tuohtuneisiin lehtijuttuihin. 

Korostan: puolin eikä toisin. Se tarkoittaa, että työssä vastaan tulevat ongelmatilanteet eivät syö kuljettajan omia henkisiä voimavaroja loppuun, kun tilanteet hoidetaan rauhallisesti ja vajoamatta valtataisteluihin. Tällöin saa työstä voimia ja tuntee itsensä ammattilaiseksi. Osaaminen ja itsetunto kasvavat samaa vauhtia, työssä viihtyy, eikä tunnu siltä, että etuovesta tulee sisään vain potentiaalisia ongelmia, joita ei kykene asiallisesti ratkaisemaan.

----------


## tkp

> En sinänsä tunne tapausta, mutta eiköhän tämän kahvikuppiriidan oleellisin virke ole tässä: "Kielto ei tullut edes asialliseen sävyyn, vaan se oli ironinen ja tuntui vallankäytöltä."


Tämä on vain ko. naisen versio tapahtuneesta, ja yleensä "vääryyttä" kärsineillä on tapana kääntää tapahtunutta itselleen edulliseen suuntaan... Harmi vain että harvemmin tälläisissä tapauksissa löytyy esim. toista matkustajaa autosta joka oikeasti kertoisi mitä siellä on tapahtunut.

----------


## toson

Yhtenä iltana bussiin tuli jotain jannuja joilla oli bissepurkit kädessä.kuski sanoi että haluu että hänelle tarjotaan ryyppy.pojat ei tarjonnu kuskille huikkaa,niin pojat ei päässy bussin kyytiin.

----------


## SD202

> Tämä on vain ko. naisen versio tapahtuneesta, ja yleensä "vääryyttä" kärsineillä on tapana kääntää tapahtunutta itselleen edulliseen suuntaan... Harmi vain että harvemmin tälläisissä tapauksissa löytyy esim. toista matkustajaa autosta joka oikeasti kertoisi mitä siellä on tapahtunut.


Kieltämättä meikäläiselläkin kävi mielessä, että taas on ollut joku "mielensäpahoittaja" asialla. Ja eikös linja-auton kuljettaja ole auton pomo, jolla on kai joskus jopa oikeus vallankäyttöön, jotta matkustajien turvallisuus ja viihtyisyys pysyy aisoissa?  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

Luonnevikainen h43:n kuski lähti pysäkiltä niin, että bussia juuri ohittava auto joutui tekemään äkkijarrutuksen tai jopa väistämään vastaantulevien kaistalle. Tämä toistui usealla pysäkillä Haagassa.

----------


## killerpop

> Luonnevikainen h43:n kuski lähti pysäkiltä niin, että bussia juuri ohittava auto joutui tekemään äkkijarrutuksen tai jopa väistämään vastaantulevien kaistalle. Tämä toistui usealla pysäkillä Haagassa.


Toisaalta taajamanopeuksissa ja max 60 km/h rajoitusalueella pysäkiltä lähtevälle bussille on annettava tilaa. Tätä ei kaikki vieläkään sisäistä.
http://liikenneturva.magazine.fi/www..._objectID=7777

----------


## bussifriikki

> Toisaalta taajamanopeuksissa ja max 60 km/h rajoitusalueella pysäkiltä lähtevälle bussille on annettava tilaa. Tätä ei kaikki vieläkään sisäistä.
> http://liikenneturva.magazine.fi/www..._objectID=7777


Toki, mutta tässä tapauksessa autot olivat jo bussin etupyörän kohdalla ja bussi laittoi vilkun päälle vasta samalla hetkellä kun lähti pysäkiltä.

----------


## vristo

> Toisaalta taajamanopeuksissa ja max 60 km/h rajoitusalueella pysäkiltä lähtevälle bussille on annettava tilaa. Tätä ei kaikki vieläkään sisäistä.
> http://liikenneturva.magazine.fi/www..._objectID=7777


Tässä kuitenkin on muutama aika oleellinen kohta, jotka ammattikuljettaja tulee pitää selkärangassaan:




> 22 §
> Tien antaminen pysäkiltä lähtevälle linja-autolle
> 
> Jos pysäkillä olevan linja-auton kuljettaja tiellä, jolla suurin sallittu nopeus on enintään 60 km/h, *osoittaa suuntamerkillä aikovansa lähteä liikkeelle*, samaa tai viereistä ajokaistaa pysäkkiä lähestyvän ajoneuvon kuljettajan on vähennettävä nopeutta ja tarvittaessa pysäytettävä, jotta linja-auto voi esteettä lähteä pysäkiltä. (7.5.1997/414)
> 
> Huolimatta 1 momentin säännöksestä *linja-auton kuljettajan on noudatettava erityistä varovaisuutta vaaran välttämiseksi ja annettava suuntamerkki siten kuin 35 §:ssä säädetään*."

----------


## Overdriver

> Tässä kuitenkin on muutama aika oleellinen kohta, jotka ammattikuljettaja tulee pitää selkärangassaan:


Kyllä. Etenkin jos bussin vauriot löytyvät etupäästä, maksumies löytyy helposti linja-auton ohjaamosta.

----------


## elakevaari

Tänään aamupäivällä He L 51 Eliansaarisen tie. Tunnollinen kuljettaja peruutti noin 200 m, taaksepäin pysäkille jossa oli noin 5 min. Todennäköinen syy etuajassa olisi muuten  jatkanut Hakaniemen suuntaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Etenkin jos bussin vauriot löytyvät etupäästä, maksumies löytyy helposti linja-auton ohjaamosta.


Kaupunkinopeuksillakin auto liikkuu bussin mitan n. sekunnissa. Käytännössä silloin vauriot eivät voi oikein ollakaan muualla kuin etupäässä, jos pysäkiltä lähtiessä sattuu onnettomuus - muuten alkaa olla jo ennemminkin kyse peräänajosta.

----------


## chauffer

> Luonnevikainen h43:n kuski lähti pysäkiltä niin, että bussia juuri ohittava auto joutui tekemään äkkijarrutuksen tai jopa väistämään vastaantulevien kaistalle. Tämä toistui usealla pysäkillä Haagassa.


Näistä valitus HSL:lle heti, nuo pitäisi saada pois liikenteestä.  :Mad:  Jos vilkun laittaa vasemmalle samalla hetkellä kun ovi on mennyt kiinni, vilkku ehtii vilahtaa 5-8 kertaa(pysäkin leveydestä riippuen) ennenkuin bussin etukulma ylittää kaistan reunaviivan. Tämä siis normaalisti pysäkiltä lähdettäessä. Tuolloin kaikki ehtivät kyllä halutessaan reagoida pysäkiltä lähtöön.  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

Kyllä auton pitää väistää lähtevää bussia! 60km/h alueellea auton on pysähdyttävä jos bussi lähtee pysäkiltä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kyllä auton pitää väistää lähtevää bussia! 60km/h alueellea auton on pysähdyttävä jos bussi lähtee pysäkiltä.


Pitää väistää, mutta kuten aiemmin on todettu, pitää bussin osoittaa hyvissä ajoin olevansa lähdössä liikkeelle, eli ennen kuin bussi liikkuu. Pitäähän väistävän auton kuljettajan saada tietää väistämisvelvollisuudestaan. On myös muistettava, että vaikkei auto pysähtyisikään, ei päälleajo-oikeutta ainakaan toistaiseksi ole vielä kenelläkään, edes busseilla.

----------


## Samppa

> Kyllä auton pitää väistää lähtevää bussia! 60km/h alueellea auton on pysähdyttävä jos bussi lähtee pysäkiltä.





> Tässä kuitenkin on muutama aika oleellinen kohta, jotka ammattikuljettaja tulee pitää selkärangassaan:


Väistämisvelvollisuus koskee *pysäkkiä lähestyviä ajoneuvon kuljettajia*. 60 km/ nopeudella ajava kuljettaja saa kuivalla kelillä päällystetyllä tiellä sekunnin reaktioajalla henkilöauton pysähtymään 32 metrin matkalla.
Lähteenä Liikenneturvan sivut.

----------


## Tidtabell

Niin, on oikeuksia, velvollisuuksia ja kaikenlaisia, mutta järkeä ei sitä enempääkään.

Mielestäni oikeudet ei ole aina oikea vaihtoehto liikenteessä, joskus jopa kohteliaisuus on suotavaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Väistämisvelvollisuus koskee *pysäkkiä lähestyviä ajoneuvon kuljettajia*.


Joonas ehti jo vastata ennen kuin lähetit oman viestisi. Toistanpa hänen sanansa.




> Pitää väistää, mutta kuten aiemmin on todettu, *pitää bussin osoittaa hyvissä ajoin olevansa lähdössä liikkeelle, eli ennen kuin bussi liikkuu. Pitäähän väistävän auton kuljettajan saada tietää väistämisvelvollisuudestaan.* On myös muistettava, että vaikkei auto pysähtyisikään, *ei päälleajo-oikeutta ainakaan toistaiseksi ole vielä kenelläkään,*  edes busseilla.





> 60 km/ nopeudella ajava kuljettaja saa kuivalla kelillä päällystetyllä tiellä sekunnin reaktioajalla henkilöauton pysähtymään 32 metrin matkalla.
> Lähteenä Liikenneturvan sivut.


Entäs, jos reaktioaika onkin 2 sekuntia? Ja onko jatkuva äkkijarruttelu turvallista ja tarkoituksenmukaista?

Bussinkuljettajan näkökulmasta en osaa kommentoida, mutta autoilijan näkökulmasta kyllä.  Ihan valtaosa tilanteista sujuu kuten pitääkin: kun pysäkillä on bussi, sitä osaa vähän varoa jo valmiiksi, mutta suurin osa kuljettajista panee vilkun päälle hyvissä ajoin. Jos tässä vaiheessa olen jo bussin takapään kohdalla tai hyvin lähellä sitä, jatkan matkaani ja bussikin odottaa minun tekevän niin. Jos olen vähän kauempana, jään odottamaan. (Usein odottelu on pitkähköä ja vähän turhaa, sillä se vilkku saattaa syttyä jo siinä vaiheessa kun tokavika mummeli vasta turaa huonosti toimivan matkakorttilaitteen kanssa.) Harvassa ovat loppujen lopuksi ne tilanteet, jollaista poliisi oli tässä vähän aikaa sitten todistamassa jossain maakuntakaupungissa, oliko nyt Jyväskylä vai Joensuu. Siinähän bussikuski räväytti itsensä ensin melkein autoa päin ja pani sitten vilkun päälle. Sakothan siitä tuli  bussikuskille.

Poikkeuksia on joka suuntaan, eikä niitä saa koskaan karsittua pois. Mutta yleisellä tasolla homma on minusta siistiytynyt ja sivistynyt viime vuosina. Vilkuttavalle bussille annetaan hyvin tilaa, eikä bussikaan hyökkää suin päin autoja päin, jos nämä ovat ehtineet jo rinnalle.

USA:ssa ei taida olla vastaavaa väistämisvelvollisuutta. Siellä bussit ajavat usein pysäkille, joka on aukko kadunvarsipysäköinnissä eli siis tavallaan pysäkkisyvennys. Kun ollaan valmiita, pannaan vilkku päälle ja sitten odotetaan  ja kauan, että viimeinenkin on autojonosta ehtinyt ohitse. Vapaaehtoisestikaan eivät autoilijat yleensä anna busseille tilaa.

----------


## Samppa

> Entäs, jos reaktioaika onkin 2 sekuntia? Ja onko jatkuva äkkijarruttelu turvallista ja tarkoituksenmukaista?


Normaali reaktioaika on todellakin kahden sekunnin luokkaa. Pysähtymismatka kasvaa 17metriä.
Mutta pointtini näyttää menneen ohi. En ole erimieltä asiasta 339-DF:n ja Joonas Pion kanssa.
Tarkoitan viestilläni juuri sitä, että bussinkuljettajien pitää antaa takaa lähestyville kuljettajille mahdollisuus väistämiseen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tämä pysäkiltä lähtevän linja-auton päästäminen tuntuu olevan ikuinen ongelma, sääntö on ollut voimassa muistaakseni vuodesta 1978! Eli ei ihan uusi asia. Väitän, että jos todella noudattaa väistämisvelvollisuuttaan, ei vaaratilannetta juurikaan tule. Tottakai linja-autonkuljettajakin saattaa joskus tehdä virheen, mutta yleensä ongelmatilanteissa takaa tullaan hampaat irvessä loppuun asti, ja näytetään keskisormea jos ohi päästään. Väistämisvelvollisuushan on myös viereisellä kaistalla, jos pysäkki on ajokaistalla. Tämä tuntuu olevan todella vaikea asia. Ainakaan Turun seudulla ei pysäkiltä lähtö suju niinkuin pitäisi. Monessa tapauksessa se ei edes hidastaisi kenenkään matkaa, kyse on asenteesta. Vilkkua käytetään, mutta se ei tule havaituksi. Sen 21 vuoden aikana, jona olen linja-autoa harjoitellut ajamaan, ei kehitys ainakaan mainitulla seudulla ole ollut kehuttavaa. Kolaria ei ole sattunut, läheltäpiti tilanteita senkin edestä. Jonkinlaista järjenkäyttöä yritän pitää yllä esim. talvikeleillä ei uskalla riskeerata. Jos pysäkiltä lähtevä linja-auto tuottaa usein tuskaa, kannattaa miettiä omaa ajoa.

----------


## LateZ

Itse olen ruvennut odottamaan, että ne takaa tulevat kolme autoa pääsevät ohi. Viisi sekuntia kun odottaa, löytyy usein sopiva väli, kenenkään ei tarvitse jarruttaa lähes pysähdyksiin, vaan kauempaa tulevat selviävät pienellä hidastuksella. Tämä on samanlaista yhteispeliä ja joustoa, mitä muissa liikennetilanteissa toivoo näkevänsä. Valitettavasti täällä pk-seudulla on yleistynyt sellainen vilkuttelu, että vilkku näyttää vasemmalle, kun vielä ovat ihmiset menossa ulos. Siinä sitten muut tienkäyttäjät odottavat takana, kunnes hitaat ovet sulkeutuvat ja ovijarru vapautuu, vaikka ihan hyvin ehtisi vielä ohi hiljentämättä. Onko tämäkään sitten omiaan helpottamaan pysäkiltä lähtöä? Aiemmin homma toimi niin, että kun matkustajat poistuivat tai nousivat autosta, vilkuteltiin oikealle, ovia suljettaessa oli pieni tauko ja kun vilkku syttyi vasemmalle, auto lähti varsin pian. Ja kuljettaja sitten toimi sen mukaan, kuinka nopeat ovitoiminnot autossa oli.

----------


## J_J

> Eikä siellä mitään kiihtyvyydenrajoitinta ole vaan auton tilaaja(liikennöitsijä) tilannut auton haluamallaan vaihteisto-ohjelmalla, yleensä SuperHyperEco, jossa ei kierrokset nouse missään vaiheessa suurinpiirtein vihreän alueen ensimmäisen neljänneksen yli


Pas*apuhetta. Uusimmissa Volvo 8700:ssa ainakin on ZF-vaihteiston yhteydessä mahdollista valita juurikin kiihtyvyyden rajoitin -toiminto käyttöön. Huomaa käytännössä mm. siitä, että kiihdytettäessä tasamaalla vaihteiston toiminta ja vaihtamiskohdat ovat aivan toista, kuin ylämäkeen tai alamäkeen kiihdytettäessä. Alamäkeen kiihdyttäessä vaihteisto vaihtaa vieläkin alempana isompaa, kuin tasamaalla ja vastaavasti ylämäessä kierrättää hieman korkeammalle ennen pykältämistä suuremmalle vaihteelle. Omalla työmaalla ko. toiminto ei ole kaikissa autoissa käytössä, ja ero autojen käytöksessä on todella merkittävä.

Lisänä toki voi vaihteiston välitykset ja vaihto-ohjelma olla poikkeavia toisistaan, mikä tuo taas oman lisämausteensa tähän uusimpien autojen huikean suorituskyvyn arviointiin  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

J_J; Tuolla kuvailemallasi tavalla toimivat kaikki automaattivaihteistot, jopa omassa -83 vuoden Cadillacissani. :-) Lisäksi osa bussien vaihteisto malleista ovat ns. oppivia eli mukautuvat hieman kuljettajan ajotapaan...

----------


## J_J

Toimivat juu tavallaan, mutta näissä joissa on kiihtyvyyden rajoitustoiminto päälle kytketty, toiminta on silti selkeästi erilaista. Havaittavissa mm. ahtopainemittaria seuraamalla: pienillä vaihteilla ei anna ahtoja juuri lainkaan tasamaalla, mutta kun vaihde ja vauhti suurenevat, alkaa ahtojakin löytyä, koska tällöin jo tehon määrä suhteessa ajovastukseen ja auton massaan estävät "liian kovan" kiihtyvyyden saavuttamisen edes täydellä moottorin tarjoamalla tehoreservillä.

----------


## chauffer

No, ainakin uudessa Scalassa ZF::llä varustettuna vaihteiston yhteydessä on kuorman tunnistin joka vaikuttaa vaihtamiskohtiin, varsinkin ylämäessä... mutta ihan miten vaan, en jaksa kinata...

----------


## Jompero

> USA:ssa ei taida olla vastaavaa väistämisvelvollisuutta. Siellä bussit ajavat usein pysäkille, joka on aukko kadunvarsipysäköinnissä eli siis tavallaan pysäkkisyvennys. Kun ollaan valmiita, pannaan vilkku päälle ja sitten odotetaan  ja kauan, että viimeinenkin on autojonosta ehtinyt ohitse. Vapaaehtoisestikaan eivät autoilijat yleensä anna busseille tilaa.



Höpö ei pidä paikkaansa. Ei jenkeissä väistämisvelvollisuutta olekaan, mutta liikenne liikkuu varsin sujuvasti. Kun bussit laittavat siellä vilkun päälle antavat autoilijat paljon paremmin tilaa kuin Suomessa. Bussit seisovat pysäkeillä aina hätävilkut päällä, joten autoilijoiden tulee jokatapauksessa ohittaa bussi varovaisuutta noudattaen. Lisäksi jenkeissä bussin perässä on palaa aina stop valo jos bussi on pysähtymässä seuraavalle pysäkille. Se helpottaa takanakin tulevia varautumaan siihen, että bussi saattaa pian pysähtyä.

Koulubussin pysähtyessä kaikki liikenne bussin ympärillä pysähtyy, sillä kukaan saa liikkua minnekään ennenkuin koulubussin vilkkuvalot ovat sammuneet. Tätä noudatetaan todella hyvin, sillä koulubussin ohittamisesta valojen vilkkuessa saa muhkeat sakot.





> Valitettavasti täällä pk-seudulla on yleistynyt sellainen vilkuttelu, että vilkku näyttää vasemmalle, kun vielä ovat ihmiset menossa ulos. Siinä sitten muut tienkäyttäjät odottavat takana, kunnes hitaat ovet sulkeutuvat ja ovijarru vapautuu, vaikka ihan hyvin ehtisi vielä ohi hiljentämättä. Onko tämäkään sitten omiaan helpottamaan pysäkiltä lähtöä? Aiemmin homma toimi niin, että kun matkustajat poistuivat tai nousivat autosta, vilkuteltiin oikealle, ovia suljettaessa oli pieni tauko ja kun vilkku syttyi vasemmalle, auto lähti varsin pian. Ja kuljettaja sitten toimi sen mukaan, kuinka nopeat ovitoiminnot autossa oli.


Olen samaa mieltä. On ärsyttävää olla se autoilija joka on antamassa tilaa pysäkiltä lähtevälle bussille, joka vai vilkutelee, muttei meinaakaan lähteä liikkeelle. Sitten kun takana oleva autoilija on tarpeeksi kauan odottanut hän turhautuu ja lähtee ohittamaan bussia juuri silloin kun se olisikin lähdössä. Muistan monesti nähneeni kun hidasoviset autot ovat vielä takaovet auki ja vilkuttavat vasemmalle, vaikka menee vielä 10 sek., ennenkuin ne olisivat lähdössä liikkeelle. Jos autojen ovet sulkeutuisivat ja pysäkkijarru vapautuisi nopeammin helpottaisi tämä asiaa.

----------


## J_J

> No, ainakin uudessa Scalassa ZF::llä varustettuna vaihteiston yhteydessä on kuorman tunnistin joka vaikuttaa vaihtamiskohtiin, varsinkin ylämäessä... mutta ihan miten vaan, en jaksa kinata...


Kuormitusanturi on löytynyt ZF-automaateista jo kauan sitten, ainakin 90-luvulla ja toki se löytyy jossain muodossaan myös näistä uusimmista sukupolvista. Nykyisissä vaan on vanhoihin verrattuna lisäksi paljon muuta elektroniikkaa ja keskusteluyhteyttä auton muiden järjestelmien kesken, jotka kaikki sotkevat omia toivomuksiaan sinne vaihteiston aivolaatikolle. Siksipä se aiemmin kunnollisella mekaanisella kickdown-kytkimellä varustettu kaasupoljinkin on nykyvekottimissa oikeastaan vain toivomuspoljin, jolla ei enää juurikaan ole mahdollisuutta vaikuttaa vaihtokohtiin kuten ennen.

----------


## chauffer

Minähän en puhunut kuormitus anturista vaan kuorman tunnistimesta, eli vaa'asta jonka tieto syötetään vaihteistolle; vaihteisto toimii siis eri tavalla auton ollessa tyhjänä tai täynnä matkustajia

----------


## Nak

> Moottorien ja vaihteistojen Eco- ja Super Eco-ohjausohjelmistopäivityksillä saadaan aikaan aina paras mahdollinen taloudellisuus. Taloudellisuutta ja matkustusmukavuutta parantamaan Volvo 8900 -malleissa on myös kiihtyvyydenrajoitin, jolla auton kiihtyvyys rajoitetaan ajosta riippuen välille 1,0-1,5 m/s.


Lähde 8900 on tuhnu, kun sitä on rajoitettu.  :Frown:  Ja kiihtyvyydenrajoitin vie eco-ohjelman hyödyt kun joutuu kokoaika ajamaan lappu lattiassa

----------


## chauffer

On kyllä totaalisen epäonnistunut tuo idea, on se sellaista kenguru loikkaa nuo liikkeellelähdön ensi metrit mitä noissa olen kyydissä ollut 😁 Onneksi meillä ei ole noita enempää...

----------


## 339-DF

> Höpö ei pidä paikkaansa. Ei jenkeissä väistämisvelvollisuutta olekaan, mutta liikenne liikkuu varsin sujuvasti. Kun bussit laittavat siellä vilkun päälle antavat autoilijat paljon paremmin tilaa kuin Suomessa. Bussit seisovat pysäkeillä aina hätävilkut päällä, joten autoilijoiden tulee jokatapauksessa ohittaa bussi varovaisuutta noudattaen. Lisäksi jenkeissä bussin perässä on palaa aina stop valo jos bussi on pysähtymässä seuraavalle pysäkille. Se helpottaa takanakin tulevia varautumaan siihen, että bussi saattaa pian pysähtyä.


Ei se ainakaan New Yorkissa, Chicagossa, Dallasissa, San Franciscossa tai Detroitissa ole höpöä vaan arkipäivää. Korttelikaupungeissa on hyvin vilkas liikenne, bussipysäkit ovat syvennyksissä ja busseilla on vaikeuksia päästä lähtemään pysäkiltä, kun autot eivät anna tietä. Viisi kaupunkia ei toki ole koko USA, ehkä muualla on paremmin. Mistä Sinun havaintosi ovat?

Oaklandissa, San Josessa, San Diegossa ja Los Angelesissa olen matkustanut bussilla vain sellaisilla väljillä esikaupunkialueilla, joissa autoliikennettä on niin vähän, ettei ongelmia tule. Bussipysäkkikin on silloin usein puhdas ajoratapysäkki, eli autot jäävät bussin taakse tai ohittavat vastaantulevan kaistaa käyttäen.

----------


## J_J

> On kyllä totaalisen epäonnistunut tuo idea, on se sellaista kenguru loikkaa nuo liikkeellelähdön ensi metrit mitä noissa olen kyydissä ollut  Onneksi meillä ei ole noita enempää...


Tästä ollaan kyllä todella samaa mieltä, huomattavasti enemmän nykii ensimmäiset vaihteen vaihdot noissa SuperEco -ohjelmoiduissa kiihtyvyysrajoitetuissa, kuin hieman vanhemmissa, joissa vielä on "normaali" vaihteisto-ohjelma ilman kiihtyvyyden rajoitusta. Näillä SuperEco-rajoitetuilla nätisti pysäkiltä lähteminen on todella hankalaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:20 ----------




> Lähde 8900 on tuhnu, kun sitä on rajoitettu.  Ja kiihtyvyydenrajoitin vie eco-ohjelman hyödyt kun joutuu kokoaika ajamaan lappu lattiassa


Kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, kaasun painaminen pohjaan ei enää nykyautoissa tarkoita "täyttä syöttöä" polttoainejärjestelmän toisessa päässä. Kun kiihtyvyydenrajoitin estää liiallisen kiihtyvyyden rajoittamalla syöttöä, ei sitä naftaa pala yhtään enempää kuin vanhemmassa autossa puolikaasulla kiihdyttäessä.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Ei se ainakaan New Yorkissa, Chicagossa, Dallasissa, San Franciscossa tai Detroitissa ole höpöä vaan arkipäivää. Korttelikaupungeissa on hyvin vilkas liikenne, bussipysäkit ovat syvennyksissä ja busseilla on vaikeuksia päästä lähtemään pysäkiltä, kun autot eivät anna tietä. Viisi kaupunkia ei toki ole koko USA, ehkä muualla on paremmin. Mistä Sinun havaintosi ovat?
> 
> Oaklandissa, San Josessa, San Diegossa ja Los Angelesissa olen matkustanut bussilla vain sellaisilla väljillä esikaupunkialueilla, joissa autoliikennettä on niin vähän, ettei ongelmia tule. Bussipysäkkikin on silloin usein puhdas ajoratapysäkki, eli autot jäävät bussin taakse tai ohittavat vastaantulevan kaistaa käyttäen.


Itselläni on asiasta kokemuksia ainoastaan Las Vegasista. Ja siellä ainakin bussi pääsi sekä erittäin ruuhkaisella Las Vegas Stripillä että väljemmillä esikaupunkialueilla joka kerta erittäin jouhevasti muun liikenteen sekaan pysäkeiltä lähtiessään.

----------


## Vainma

> Väistämisvelvollisuushan on myös viereisellä kaistalla, jos pysäkki on ajokaistalla.


Missä tämä kohta lukee? Itse en pitkän(kään) etsinnän jälkeen löytänyt.

----------


## Rester

> Missä tämä kohta lukee? Itse en pitkän(kään) etsinnän jälkeen löytänyt.


Tuolla: http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/alkup/1997/19970414




> 22 §
> 
> Tien antaminen pysäkiltä lähtevälle linja-autolle
> 
> Jos pysäkillä olevan linja-auton kuljettaja tiellä, jolla suurin sallittu nopeus on enintään 60 km/h, osoittaa suuntamerkillä aikovansa lähteä liikkeelle, samaa tai viereistä ajokaistaa pysäkkiä lähestyvän ajoneuvon kuljettajan on vähennettävä nopeutta ja tarvittaessa pysäytettävä, jotta linja-auto voi esteettä lähteä pysäkiltä.


Autoilijat vain varsin huonosti tuntevat tämän pykälän tarkan muodon. Toisinsanoen jos pysäkki on reunimmaisella (samaan suuntaan olevalla) ajokaistalla, viereistä kaistaa ajavan pitäisi antaa tilaa bussin lähtiessä pysäkiltä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ja tällaisia paikkoja on paljonkin, ja se tarve päästä vasemmalle kaistalle johtuu siitä, että pitää kääntyä vasemmalle pian pysäkin jälkeen. Ja taas ne "pussikuskit" kiilaa törkeesti eteen... Monet haukut ja keskisormet saa, vaikka toimisi LIIKENNESÄÄNTÖJEN mukaan. Erikoisin oli tyyppi, joka hyökkäsi taksin takapenkiltä moittimaan, että olin ajaa heidän päälle ja repi vieläpä taskun paidastani irti. Tosiasiassa ko.taksi jatkoi kääntyvien kaistaa suoraan, ja tila meinasi loppua risteyksen jälkeen. Ja taas vaan "pussikuski" meinas ajaa päälle... Ei taida kaveri tänä päivänäkään tajuta, että riehui tyhmyyttään. Tapauksen jälkeen tähän kohtaan maalattiin ajorata merkinnät.

----------


## iBus

> Toki, mutta tässä tapauksessa autot olivat jo bussin etupyörän kohdalla ja bussi laittoi vilkun päälle vasta samalla hetkellä kun lähti pysäkiltä.


Jokin tässä ei täsmää! Ihan pienellä laskutoimituksella voidaan osoittaa tämän olevan täyttä potaskaa.

Auton ajaessa 50 km/h (n. 13,5 m/s) nopeutta ja reaktioajan ollessa noin puoli sekuntia, niin reaktioaikana auto olisi edennyt noin SEITSEMÄN METRIÄ. Sen sijaan etupyörän ja bussin keulan etäisyys lienee puolitoista metriä, niin auto olisi ohittanut bussin monta metriä ennen kuin edes henkilöauton kuljettaja olisi painanut jarrua.

Toiseksi, bussin kiihtyvyys on sen verran onnetonta, että kestäisi monta sekuntia ennen kuin bussi pääsisi pysäkkisyvennyksestä henkilöauton eteen.

Tulikos sittenkin hieman liioiteltua...?

----------


## chauffer

> Tuolla: http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/alkup/1997/19970414
> 
> 
> 
> Autoilijat vain varsin huonosti tuntevat tämän pykälän tarkan muodon. Toisinsanoen jos pysäkki on reunimmaisella (samaan suuntaan olevalla) ajokaistalla, viereistä kaistaa ajavan pitäisi antaa tilaa bussin lähtiessä pysäkiltä.


Jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan niin tuolla viereisellä kaistalla tarkoitetaan oikeasti sitä kaistaa mikä on esim. bussikaistan vieressä, vaikka pysäkkilevike olisikin. Monestihan pysäkiltä lähtiessä keula koukkaa seuraavalle kaistalle, kiitos pysäkkisuunnittelijoiden.... Näin tämä asia ainakin 90-luvun alussa kortin saadessani lukikin jossain...

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Jos ihan tarkkoja ollaan niin tuolla viereisellä kaistalla tarkoitetaan oikeasti sitä kaistaa mikä on esim. bussikaistan vieressä, vaikka pysäkkilevike olisikin. Monestihan pysäkiltä lähtiessä keula koukkaa seuraavalle kaistalle, kiitos pysäkkisuunnittelijoiden.... Näin tämä asia ainakin 90-luvun alussa kortin saadessani lukikin jossain...


Sanoisin, että ei. Alkuperäinen ajatus on ymmärtääkseni se, että pysäkkiin päättyvältä bussikaistalta pääsee pois, jos vaikkapa bussikaista jatkuu norm. kaistana. Ja etenkin, jos ko. kaistan tukkii oikealle kääntyvä liikenne. Pysäkillä täytyy kuitenkin pysähtyä, muutenhan kyseessä on kaistan vaihto. Turussa esim. tällaisesta paikasta on Satakunnantie ennen Tampereentien risteystä. Toki pysäkki voi olla bussikaistallakin, juuri ennen risteystä tai ylipäätään melkein missä vaan. Raisiossa on käytössä pysäkki, jolta lähtiessä on ylitettävä 2 kaistaa, ja tungettava bussi jo alkaneelle kääntyvien kaistalle (linja 420). Mitään ongelmaa ei kuulemma ole...

----------


## Elias

Joku TKL:n maahanmuuttajakuski pysähtyi viereeni tänään kun kuvasin, avasi kuljettajan ikkunan ja kysyi "Miksi?". Sanoin kaksi kertaa, että julkisella paikalla kuvaaminen on sallittua, mutta ei varmaan ihan ymmärtänyt ja jatkoi matkaansa. Kovasti heilutteli ikkunan läpi.

----------


## Vainma

> Tuolla: http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/alkup/1997/19970414
> Autoilijat vain varsin huonosti tuntevat tämän pykälän tarkan muodon. Toisinsanoen jos pysäkki on reunimmaisella (samaan suuntaan olevalla) ajokaistalla, viereistä kaistaa ajavan pitäisi antaa tilaa bussin lähtiessä pysäkiltä.


Kiitos! En jostain syystä sisäistänyt tätä tekstiä itse lukiessani.
Eli tämä siis koskee vain ns. kaistalla olevaa pysäkkiä, eikä erillistä pysäkkisyvennystä? Itse en ainakaan kehtaisi pysäkiltä tunkea kenenkään eteen kahden kaistan yli.

----------


## Rester

> Kiitos! En jostain syystä sisäistänyt tätä tekstiä itse lukiessani.
> Eli tämä siis koskee vain ns. kaistalla olevaa pysäkkiä, eikä erillistä pysäkkisyvennystä? Itse en ainakaan kehtaisi pysäkiltä tunkea kenenkään eteen kahden kaistan yli.


Näin sen itse ymmärrän. Tuo kohta on kyllä kirjoitettu sellaiseen muotoon, että sitä voidaan tulkita turhankin monella tavalla. Edellisessä koulutuksessa eräs komisario sitä tulkitsi juurikin näin. Kahden kaistan yli saa hänen mukaansa hypätä, mutta siinä jälkimmäisessä vaihdossa ei ajoneuvolla ole enää bussia kohtaan väistämisvelvollisuutta. Jopa ajo-opettaja sanoi korttia ajaessani, että älkää liikaa luottako tuon pykälän voimaan, kun tosiaan kaikki eivät tuota pykälää tiedä.

Tampereella Teiskontielläkin on eräs kiinnostava asetelma: TAMK:n pysäkki itäänpäin on omassa pysäkkisyvennyksessään, josta parilla linjalla pitäisi vaihtaa kahden suoraa menevän kaistan yli kolmannelle, vasemmalle kääntyvien kaistalle. Matkaa tuossa on noin 200m. Tungosaikaan vähintäänkin haastava operaatio, väistämisvelvollisuus bussia kohtaan kun ei koske kuin sitä pysäkkisyvennyksen vieressä menevää kaistaa. Hommaa ei yhtään helpota se, että tätä reunakaistaa ajavat "väistävät" bussia vaihtamalla siihen keskikaistalle ajamaan...

----------


## killerpop

> Tampereella Teiskontielläkin on eräs kiinnostava asetelma: TAMK:n pysäkki itäänpäin on omassa pysäkkisyvennyksessään, josta parilla linjalla pitäisi vaihtaa kahden suoraa menevän kaistan yli kolmannelle, vasemmalle kääntyvien kaistalle. Matkaa tuossa on noin 200m. Tungosaikaan vähintäänkin haastava operaatio, väistämisvelvollisuus bussia kohtaan kun ei koske kuin sitä pysäkkisyvennyksen vieressä menevää kaistaa. Hommaa ei yhtään helpota se, että tätä reunakaistaa ajavat "väistävät" bussia vaihtamalla siihen keskikaistalle ajamaan...


Pysäkin ongelmallisuuden takia ainaki Länsilinjat pyysi poistamaan ko pysäkin vuorotiedoista, jotka päättyvät Taysiin. Ongelmalliseksi muodostui myös Aaltosenkadun pysäkki Itsenäisyydenkatu 13 (0511) Taysista aloittavilla vuoroilla, jotka jatkoivat linja-autoasemalle (kääntyen heti Yliopistonkadulle), Google Mapsin street viewistä http://goo.gl/maps/4SCRC tuota ei vielä löydy, pysäkki sijatisee about mainostaulun kohdalla.

----------


## Tidtabell

> Joku TKL:n maahanmuuttajakuski...


Mitenkähän maahanmuuttajataustaisuus liittyi taaskaan asiaan?

----------


## Elias

> Mitenkähän maahanmuuttajataustaisuus liittyi taaskaan asiaan?


Sillä tavalla, että tietyissä valtiossa valokuvaus lienee rajoitetumpaa kuin Suomessa ja he ovat kasvaneet sellaisen kulttuurin keskellä. Toki löytyyhän näitä valittajia suomalaistenkin joukosta, mutta vähemmän. Minulle on vain kerran suomalaiskuski valittanut kuvaamisesta. Maahanmuuttajataustaisilta kuljettajilta näkee herkemmin vihaista naamaa ja varsinkin sormien heiluttelua valokuvauksen suhteen.

----------


## chauffer

> Sanoisin, että ei. Alkuperäinen ajatus on ymmärtääkseni se, että pysäkkiin päättyvältä bussikaistalta pääsee pois, jos vaikkapa bussikaista jatkuu norm. kaistana. Ja etenkin, jos ko. kaistan tukkii oikealle kääntyvä liikenne. Pysäkillä täytyy kuitenkin pysähtyä, muutenhan kyseessä on kaistan vaihto. Turussa esim. tällaisesta paikasta on Satakunnantie ennen Tampereentien risteystä. Toki pysäkki voi olla bussikaistallakin, juuri ennen risteystä tai ylipäätään melkein missä vaan. Raisiossa on käytössä pysäkki, jolta lähtiessä on ylitettävä 2 kaistaa, ja tungettava bussi jo alkaneelle kääntyvien kaistalle (linja 420). Mitään ongelmaa ei kuulemma ole...


Eli, onko mielestäsi pysäkkilevikkeen ollessa kyseessä, se ensimmäinen kaista jolle pysäkilltä poistutaan, sama vai viereinen kaista? Jos pysäkki sijaitsee kaistalla, asiahan on selvä...

----------


## Miccoz

> Eli, onko mielestäsi pysäkkilevikkeen ollessa kyseessä, se ensimmäinen kaista jolle pysäkilltä poistutaan, sama vai viereinen kaista? Jos pysäkki sijaitsee kaistalla, asiahan on selvä...


Hei

Asiaa on selvitetty Tekniikan Maailma-lehdessä 13/2012. Siinä on purettu auki mm. viereinen kaista termi. Kannatta lukea.



> Käsite samaa tai viereistä ajokaistaa onkin vaikeampi juttu. Sanat lisättiin pykälään vuonna 1997. Tarkoituksena oli selkiinnyttää tilannetta tapauksissa, joissa pysäkin kohdalla on samaan suuntaan useampia rinnakkaisia ajokaistoja. Jos samaan suuntaan on kaksi rinnakkaista ajokaistaa ja pysäkki on ilman levennystä oikeanpuoleisella ajokaistalla, takaa tulevalla ajoneuvolla on velvollisuus väistää, käyttää sitten kumpaa kaistaa tahansa (ks. piirros tilanne 2).
> Mikäli tässä tilanteessa pysäkki on erillisellä levennyksellä, oikeanpuoleinen on pysäkin viereinen kaista, vasemmanpuoleinen ei ole (ks. piirros tilanne 4).

----------


## chauffer

> Hei
> 
> Asiaa on selvitetty Tekniikan Maailma-lehdessä 13/2012. Siinä on purettu auki mm. viereinen kaista termi. Kannatta lukea.


Tätä juuri tarkoitin;Lakitekstissä on siis turhaan ja harhaanjohtavasti maininta "samaa kaistaa lähestyvän väistämisestä"; sehän on itsestään selvää että väistämään joutuu jos pysäkki on samalla kaistalla... Riittäisi kun olisi vain että "viereistä kaistaa lähestyvän jne..."  :Wink:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Näinhän asia juuri on, asia on saatu vaikeaan muotoon lakitekstissä.

----------


## tohpeeri

Vaimolleni sattui 20.5. seuraavaa. Hän nousi Elielinaukiolta 360 bussiin tarkoituksenaan ajaa Pitäjänmäen aseman pysäkille. Matkan aikana häntä ihmetytti kun bussi pysähtyi Vihdintien pysäkille josta kaksi ihmistä oli pyrkimässä kyytiin. Kuski ei kuitenkaan avannut ovia vaan saman tien jatkoi matkaa. Kun tultiin Pitäjänmäelle oli stop-nappia painettu ajoissa ja muitakin oli jäämässä alas kuin vaimoni. Taas bussi oli pysähtynyt mutta kuski ei ollut avannut ovia vaan jatkanut matkaa ja päästänyt poistujat vasta seuraavalla pysäkillä, Konalantiellä. Mitä mieltä olette?  PS Palautetta lähetetty.

----------


## toson

No miksi sitä meiltä kysyt,eiks ois ollu paljon helpompi kysyy siltä busan ajajalta,et miks se niinku ei avannu ovii?

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Vaimolleni sattui 20.5. seuraavaa. Hän nousi Elielinaukiolta 360 bussiin tarkoituksenaan ajaa Pitäjänmäen aseman pysäkille. Matkan aikana häntä ihmetytti kun bussi pysähtyi Vihdintien pysäkille josta kaksi ihmistä oli pyrkimässä kyytiin. Kuski ei kuitenkaan avannut ovia vaan saman tien jatkoi matkaa. Kun tultiin Pitäjänmäelle oli stop-nappia painettu ajoissa ja muitakin oli jäämässä alas kuin vaimoni. Taas bussi oli pysähtynyt mutta kuski ei ollut avannut ovia vaan jatkanut matkaa ja päästänyt poistujat vasta seuraavalla pysäkillä, Konalantiellä. Mitä mieltä olette?  PS Palautetta lähetetty.


Kummallista toimintaa, mieleeni juolahti eräs linjan 43:n kuljettaja joka myöskin ei pysähtynyt 5 pysäkille jättämään yhtä tummaihoista matkustajaa. Jonka tarkoitus oli jäädä jo Kanneltalon pysäkillä, mutta kuljettaja sulki nenän edestä ovet jo. Eikä tämä matkustaja kerennyt ulos ollenkaan, kuljettaja jatkoi Kannelmäen Ostoskeskuksen pysäkille asti, jossa päästi vasta tämän matkustajan ulos. Liekö kuski ollut vähän rasistinen, vai halusiko vaan kiusata. Olimme myöskin vain 8 minuuttia etuajassa, joten aika omituinen kokemus oli.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tällainen telibussi (sori kuvan huonolaatu vastavalon vuoksi, tilanne tuli nopeasti) oli tänään 973:lla, jonka välipisteaika Koivukylästä kohti Päiväkumpua oli klo 20.13. Mistähän autosta on kyse? Niin, miten tämä liittyy kuljettajien toimintaan? Kun yritin toisella kädellä näyttää pysähtymismerkkiä autolle, kuski pudisti päätään. Ilmeisesti autoja -tai mitään muutakaan- ei saa kuvata julkisella paikalla...  :Mad: 

--

----------


## Miska

> Tällainen telibussi (sori kuvan huonolaatu vastavalon vuoksi, tilanne tuli nopeasti) oli tänään 973:lla, jonka välipisteaika Koivukylästä kohti Päiväkumpua oli klo 20.13. Mistähän autosta on kyse?


Kyseessä on Veolian auto 384, joka on liikennöinyt Vantaalla elokuusta 1998 alkaen. Väritys oli uutena Vantaan Liikenteen keltaoranssi, sitten lentokenttälinjojen mainosteippaus. Mainosten poisrepimisen jälkeen auto maalattiin jo vuosia sitten Connexin sinivalkokeltaisiin väreihin.

----------


## Prompter

> Kun yritin toisella kädellä näyttää pysähtymismerkkiä autolle, kuski pudisti päätään. Ilmeisesti autoja -tai mitään muutakaan- ei saa kuvata julkisella paikalla...


Niin, joillakin kuljettajilla on tämä valitettava asenne kuvaajia kohtaan. Tästä pdf:stä voisi olla apua ensi kerralla; kiitos sille, joka sen alun perin tänne linkkasi  :Smile:

----------


## Lasse

> Niin, joillakin kuljettajilla on tämä valitettava asenne kuvaajia kohtaan. Tästä pdf:stä voisi olla apua ensi kerralla; kiitos sille, joka sen alun perin tänne linkkasi


Tästä on kieltämättä muodostumassa jonkinasteinen ongelma pääkaupunkiseudulla. Itsellekin osunut useampi konfliktitilanne juuri siellä.
Mielenkiintoista on, että esimerkiksi Baltian maissa voi kuvata hyvinkin rauhassa, kun taas Helsingissä saa olla hyvinkin varuillaan. Mistä moinen asenne on lähtenyt kehittymään?
Laitetaan vielä vertailun vuoksi kuva, miten iloisesti Mansaarella, kuten muuallakin Brittiläisessä imperiumissa, suhtaudutaan harrastajaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tästä on kieltämättä muodostumassa jonkinasteinen ongelma pääkaupunkiseudulla. Itsellekin osunut useampi konfliktitilanne juuri siellä.


Toisaalta omalle kohdalleni on sattunut myös positiivisia tilanteita useasti. Esimerkki noin kuukauden takaa, kun eräs Nobinan kuljettaja kuvan otettuani ihan varten vasten avasi kuljettajan ikkunan, ja morjesti koko kättään ulkona heiluttamalla. Sanoisinpa siis HSL-alueella olevan molemmat ääripäät hyvin edustettuina, mistä toisesta pitäisi toki päästä eroon. Suurin osa kuljettajista suhtautuu tosin edelleen neutraalisti kuvaamiseen.

----------


## bussifriikki

Niin, kyllä HSL-alueen kuljettajissa tuntuu olevan koko ihmiskunnan kirjo edustettuna. Useinhan sitä keskisormea tai jopa nyrkin heiluttelua näkee, mutta nyt parina viime päivänä on näkynyt ihan erilaisia reaktioita: Veolian kuski avasi ikkunan ja näytti peukaloa ja eräällä päätepysäkillä parikin eri firman kuskia tuli juttelemaan ystävälliseen sävyyn.

Äärimmäisin reaktio tuli muinoin eräältä HelB:n kuljettajalta, joka avasi oven ja huutaen kysyi mikä minua vaivaa.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Eivät jokaiset kuljettajat pärstäänsä halua julkaistavaksi, joka on aivan ymmärettävää.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eivät jokaiset kuljettajat pärstäänsä halua julkaistavaksi, joka on aivan ymmärettävää.


Bussinkuljettaja toimii ammatissa, jossa voi tulla kuvatuksi julkisella paikalla, joten se ei ole ymmärrettävää. Mikäli kuljettaja ei halua ottaa sitä riskiä, että saattaisi joutua kuvatuksi, hän on väärässä ammatissa.

----------


## tkp

> Eivät jokaiset kuljettajat pärstäänsä halua julkaistavaksi, joka on aivan ymmärettävää.





> Bussinkuljettaja toimii ammatissa, jossa voi tulla kuvatuksi julkisella paikalla, joten se ei ole ymmärrettävää. Mikäli kuljettaja ei halua ottaa sitä riskiä, että saattaisi joutua kuvatuksi, hän on väärässä ammatissa.


Linja-autonkuljettaja nauttii silti yksityisyyden suojasta, niinkuin jokainen kansalainen. Kuten edellä olevassa pdf:ssä todetaan "Kaikki mikä on julkista ei ole kuitenkaan julkaistavissa."

----------


## KriZuu

> Linja-autonkuljettaja nauttii silti yksityisyyden suojasta, niinkuin jokainen kansalainen. Kuten edellä olevassa pdf:ssä todetaan "Kaikki mikä on julkista ei ole kuitenkaan julkaistavissa."


Yksityisyydensuoja suojaa yksityistä elämää. Harvoin on tapauksia, joissa kuljettajan yksityiselämää tai siihen liitettäviä tietoja esitettäisiin kuvassa loukkaavasti tai halveksuvasti. Mielestäni on täysin oikeutettua kuvata niin, että kuvassa esiintyy kuljettajakin, sillä kuljettaja ei kuitenkaan ole pääkohde. On toki hyvän maun mukaista miettiä itse kuvaajankin mitä julkaisee ja mitä ei, vaikka mitään pykälää ei varsinaisesti rikottaisikaan. Ja mikäli kuljettaja esittää toiveensa esimerkiksi hänen kasvojensa sumentamisesta, niin minä kohteliaana sen toteutan.

Omasta kokemuksestani voin sanoa, että suurin osa näistä valittajista ovat vain hieman epätietoisia julkisella paikalla kuvaamisesta. Kun asian heille selittää, ovat he sen usein ymmärtäneet. On toki niitäkin, jotka vain inttävät vastaan ja vaativat kovasti kuvauslupia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Linja-autonkuljettaja nauttii silti yksityisyyden suojasta, niinkuin jokainen kansalainen. Kuten edellä olevassa pdf:ssä todetaan "Kaikki mikä on julkista ei ole kuitenkaan julkaistavissa."


Puhuinkin lähinnä kuvaamisesta, en kuvien julkaisemisesta. Jos julkaisee kyseenalaisia kuvia, sitten tilanne on toki eri. Mutta asia erikseen on se, että miksi sitä keskisormea pitää näyttää kuvaajalle, jos ei kuitenkaan halua, että se missään näkyisi.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Vaunut.orgissa oli vastikään juttua julkisella paikalla kuvaamisesta. Totesin lakonisesti, että jos ei halua tulla missään olosuhteissa kuvatuksi, on helpointa pysytellä kotosalla; esimerkiksi Aleksanterinkatu on vuorattu kameroilla, joten saattaa olla aavistuksen hankala liikkua Alex Streetillä joutumatta CCTV:n objektiksi.

Mielestäni kaikenlainen turha vouhotus kuvaamisesta julkisella paikalla on spedeilyä. Totta kai jokaisen tulee kunnioittaa toisten yksityisyyttä ja noudattaa hyviä tapoja, mutta tällainen esimerkissäni oleva yksittäisen linja-auton kuvaaminen on eri asia kuin yksittäisen henkilön hiekkalaatikolle astuminen. Toisin sanoen, kuljettaja tekee itse omalla toiminnallaan asiasta ongelman, ei yksittäinen kuvaaja tai kuvan julkaisija. Asia muistuttaa mielestäni jonkun verran vaunut.orgin taannoisia graffitikeskusteluita, missä "ideologia" meni itse oikeiden asioiden edelle.

----------


## toson

Mutta se on vaan niin ettei Keskisormen näyttäminen ole kiellettyä,että sitä saa näyttää jos haluaa.

----------


## Overdriver

> Mutta se on vaan niin ettei Keskisormen näyttäminen ole kiellettyä,että sitä saa näyttää jos haluaa.


Kyllä se itse asiassa on kiellettyä. Ei laissa, mutta liikennöitsijöiden omissa ohjesäännöissä aivan varmasti.

----------


## toson

> mutta liikennöitsijöiden omissa ohjesäännöissä aivan varmasti.


voitko näyttää ohjesäännön,kun noin väität?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kiellettyä tai ei, mutta kyllä keskisormea näyttelemällä antaa itsestään todella idioottimaisen kuvan. Ei ole aikuisen ihmisen käytöstä. Linja-autosta sikälikin typerää näyttää, että auton numeron perusteella saadaan "kiinni" teosta. Henkilöautoilijat näyttelee keskisormea missä sattuu, mutta heidän perään ei kukaan soittele...

----------


## Overdriver

> voitko näyttää ohjesäännön,kun noin väität?


En. Meille tämä tuli suullisena ilmoituksena, kun uusina kuljettajina vedimme firman kledjut yllemme.

----------


## QS6

> voitko näyttää ohjesäännön,kun noin väität?


Toivottavasti yrityksessämme ei tuollaisia keskusteluja tarvitse koskaan käydä, mutta tietenkin aivan itsestään selvästi kiellettyä on moinen sormeilu. 

Kaikkea ei tarvitse laittaa paperille. Aikuiselle ihmiselle tuollaisten asioiden tulisi olla selviä muutenkin.

----------


## vristo

Aika uskomatonta, että jonkun mielestä on ihan ok käyttää keskisormikieltä asiakaspalveluammatissa (kun sitä ei ole erikseen kielletty).

----------


## 339-DF

> Aika uskomatonta, että jonkun mielestä on ihan ok käyttää keskisormikieltä asiakaspalveluammatissa (kun sitä ei ole erikseen kielletty).


Eiköhän se kerro aika paljon jlf-keskustelun tasosta.

Mitä kuvaamiseen tulee, niin museoratikassa ei ehtisi muuta tehdäkään kuin ajella keskisormi ojossa, jos jokaista kuvaajaa pitäisi tällä tavalla tervehtiä. Myös muuten rvk:t ovat tottuneita kuvaajiin. Kuvaaminen on yleistynyt viimeisen kymmenen vuoden aikana paljon, kun on siirrytty digikameroihin ja internetjakeluun, ja kustannukset ovat tulleet alas. Ehkä olisi paikallaan muistuttaa (täydennys)koulutuksessa ihan kaikkia kuljettajia siitä, että Suomessa saa ja voi yleisellä paikalla kuvata vapaasti. Antakaahan kuvaajat palautetta liikennöitsijälle ja aina myös HSL:lle, sehän on viime kädessä tilaajana vastuussa aivan kaikesta, välillisesti myös niistä keskisormista.

----------


## SD202

> Aika uskomatonta, että jonkun mielestä on ihan ok käyttää keskisormikieltä asiakaspalveluammatissa (kun sitä ei ole erikseen kielletty).


Komppaan. Keskisormea näyttävä asiakaspalvelutyöntekijä ei liene myöskään hyvää mainosta työnantajallensa (oli ammatti sitten mikä tahansa)...

----------


## joht. Nyman

Itse toimin asiakaspalveluammatissa, eikä mulle ole koskaan tullut mieleen ylimielisyys tai keskisormen näyttäminen mieleenikään loppuasiakkaalle. Toki saatan toisinaan turhautua asiakkaisiin ja marmatuksiin, mutta se mitä minä teen, palvelee työnantajaani ja saan duunaamastani jobista metukat leivän päälle; ei mulla ola pienintäkään mahdollisuutta v*ttuilla yhdellekään asiakkaalle. Jos näin toimisin, multa loppuisi melko nopeasti palkanmaksu. Näin ollen en mitenkään voi ymmärtää tuota, miksei liikenteessä olevia autoja voi kuvata. Tuntuu melko neuvostoliittolaiselta asenteelta moinen.

----------


## vristo

Mä hymyilen leveämmin, kun jokin asiakaspalvelutilanne v*tuttaa.  :Wink:

----------


## NS

> Mitä kuvaamiseen tulee, niin museoratikassa ei ehtisi muuta tehdäkään kuin ajella keskisormi ojossa, jos jokaista kuvaajaa pitäisi tällä tavalla tervehtiä.


Kiitos päivän nauruista! Siitähän voisikin tulla varsinainen vetonaula. Iso pahvinen keskisormi vain pystyyn perävaunun takasillalle, ja ihmiset ympäri maailman saapuisivat Helsinkiin kuvaamaan keskisormimuseoratikkaa.  :Laughing:

----------


## ess

Kumman hanakasti esimerkiksi poliisit tai vartijat ovat kieltämässä heidän kuvaamistaan. Näiden jos joidenkin ammattiryhmien kuvittelisi olevan asiakaspalvelijoita. Lontoossa on yleisesti tunnettua että jos et tiedä mitä kello on, kysy poliisilta. Täällä varmaankin tulisi syyte virkavallan halventamisesta.

----------


## Minä vain

Tänään osui kuljettajaksi todella asennevammainen tapaus. Pysäkkiä ennen olevissa liikennevaloissa hän ryhmittäytyi vasemmalle kaistalle, rinnakkain oikealla kaistalla olevan bussin kanssa, ja ohitti pysäkin vasenta kaistaa pitkin kaasu pohjassa näkemättä pysäkillä viittilöivää henkilöä. Kaipa kuljettaja ajatteli, että ei pysäkin matkustajista kuitenkaan kukaan nouse kyytiin, joten voi hyvin ajaa vasenta kaistaa pitkin ilman näköyhteyttä pysäkille.

Tuntuu siltä, että suurin osa kuljettajista (mutta ei kaikki!) on sellaisessa ammatissa, että sitä ei koe omakseen eikä ole erityisen kiinnostunut työn hoitamisesta hyvin. Esimerkiksi öisin keskustasta lähtevien bussien lastaaminen kestää pitkään herrojen ja rouvien kunnon ja reiteistä tietämättömyyden takia, mutta silti useimmat kuljettajat ajavat lähtölaiturille juuri kun on lähtöaika tai minuutti sen jälkeen, ja lopulta bussi lähtee yllättäen yli 5 min lähtöajan jälkeen.

----------


## toson

> Mä hymyilen leveämmin, kun jokin asiakaspalvelutilanne v*tuttaa.


Nyt voisit Vristo vastasi miksi näin teette.

----------


## vristo

> Nyt voisit Vristo vastasi miksi näin teette.


Koska asiakas on minun työlleni tärkeä. Joskus on tilanteita, jotka toisinaan hieman harmittavat, mutta niistä selviää parhaiten ystävällisellä ja ymmärtäväisellä asenteella ja hymyllä.

----------


## citybus

> Tänään osui kuljettajaksi todella asennevammainen tapaus. Pysäkkiä ennen olevissa liikennevaloissa hän ryhmittäytyi vasemmalle kaistalle, rinnakkain oikealla kaistalla olevan bussin kanssa, ja ohitti pysäkin vasenta kaistaa pitkin kaasu pohjassa näkemättä pysäkillä viittilöivää henkilöä. Kaipa kuljettaja ajatteli, että ei pysäkin matkustajista kuitenkaan kukaan nouse kyytiin, joten voi hyvin ajaa vasenta kaistaa pitkin ilman näköyhteyttä pysäkille.


Itse joudun nykyisin käyttämään työni puolesta melko paljon Salmisaaren pysäkkiä, ja keskustan suuntaan ajettaessa näkee kyllä monenlaista. Nyt muutaman kuukauden aikana kolme kertaa on käynyt niin, että 65A, jokin muu linja ja 66A tulevat peräkanaa sillalta kohti Ruoholahtea, ja takimmainen, siis joko 65A tai 66A, painelee keskikaistaa pysäkin ohitse kun kukaan ei ole jäämässä kyydistä.

Palautetta on toki lähtenyt.

Yksi hankala paikka näyttää olevan myös linjalla h53 Töölön pysäkkiaikojen noudattaminen (parin minuutin seisominen Töölön kisahallilla). Pakko sanoa, että kun olen siirtynyt kuljettajan työstä täysin toisenlaiseen duuniin ja sitä kautta takaisin joukkoliikenteen asiakkaaksi, sitä toivoisi, että kuljettajat toimivat niinkuin aikataulu, liikennöitsijät ja ohje- ym. säännöt määräävät.

----------


## Siika93

> Esimerkiksi öisin keskustasta lähtevien bussien lastaaminen kestää pitkään herrojen ja rouvien kunnon ja reiteistä tietämättömyyden takia, mutta silti useimmat kuljettajat ajavat lähtölaiturille juuri kun on lähtöaika tai minuutti sen jälkeen, ja lopulta bussi lähtee yllättäen yli 5 min lähtöajan jälkeen.


Tätä olen ihmetellyt itsekin. Ja ylipäätään se (riippumatta vuorokaudenajasta), että tullaan tyyliin minuutti ennen lähtöaikaa pysäkille on minusta kuljettajalta edesvastuutonta ja ajattelematonta toimintaa. Rautatientorillakin luulisi sen verran hyvä näköyhteys olevan pysäkkeihin tai edes järjen sanovan, että matkustajia voi olla melko reilusti etenkin jos kyseessä on viimeinen bussivuoro. Sitten tämä hukkaan mennyt aika otetaan kiinni siellä pientaloalueilla, jotka kaahataan "kuuttakymppiä" läpi. Onko tämä ohjesäännösten mukaista toimintaa? Kerrankin h95N ajoi tammisalon läpi sellaista vauhtia, että jos se oli nopeusrajoitusten mukaista, niin h83 ajaa päivisin kyllä varmaan kahtakymppiä.

----------


## Tuomas

HSL-alueella asiakaspalveluaika on kolme minuuttia, toisin sanoen bussin pitää olla lähtölaiturissa ja kuljettajan paikalla kolme minuuttia ennen lähtöaikaa. Tietenkään esimerkiksi edelliseltä sivulta myöhässä saapuva bussi ei voi tuota aikarajaa noudattaa, enkä minä ennen kollegaa laituriin tunge, mikäli hänen lähtöaikansa on 1-2 minuuttia ennen omaani.

Toki aikaisemminkin laituriin saa mennä, jos on seuraavana siitä lähdössä, ja olosuhteet huomioon ottaen se on ihan suotavaakin, esimerkiksi pakkasella, sateella, tai juuri suurien asiakasmäärien aikaan.

Itselle aikaisin laituriin menemisestä on sekin hyöty, että pääsee lähtemään ajoissa, ja siten toiselle päättärille jää pitempi tauko.  :Smile: 

Kollegatkin kiittää, kun vapautuu yksi pikapysäköintipaikka, esimerkiksi Rautatientorilla, joka on liian ahdas nykyisen kokoisille busseille ja bussimäärille.  :Smile: 

(Nyt tietenkin saadaan ne normaalit marinat, että "minunminunminun pitää saada viettää elvytysaikani ilman inhoja matkustajia".)

----------


## obmaR

> HSL-alueella asiakaspalveluaika on kolme minuuttia, toisin sanoen bussin pitää olla lähtölaiturissa ja kuljettajan paikalla kolme minuuttia ennen lähtöaikaa. Tietenkään esimerkiksi edelliseltä sivulta myöhässä saapuva bussi ei voi tuota aikarajaa noudattaa, enkä minä ennen kollegaa laituriin tunge, mikäli hänen lähtöaikansa on 1-2 minuuttia ennen omaani.


Mihin tämä 3 min perustuu? Meillä Nobinalla on ohjeistettu, että: "lastausaika voi olla 0 min tai mikä tahansa siitä ylöspäin, käytännössä kuitenkin harvoin yli 2 tai 3 min, joitain yövuoroja lukuunottamatta. Jos kuljettajalla on tauko, on hänen oltava takaisin autolla valmiina työn aloittamiseen tauon loppuessa, mikä käytännössä yleensä on sama kuin tilaajan määrittämän lastausajan alkaminen. Kuljettajan ei siis tarvitse erikseen tietää tai arvailla lastausaikaa. Lastausaika - silloin kun tilaaja on sitä lähdölle määritellyt - ajoittuu kuljettajan työajalle."

Käytännössä tuo siis tarkoittaa sitä, että tauon loppumisaika (taukoparkissa) ja vuoron lähtöaika voivat olla samat. Samoin kuljettajan vaihtoaika (taukoparkissa) ja lähtöaika. Siirtoajoissa tämä näkyy siten, että esim. Köysikujan varikolta siirtoaika Hämevaaraan alkaa 4 min ennen lähtöä. Työaikalakia kuljettajan on kuitenkin noudatettava eikä kahdessa paikassa voi olla yhtäaikaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mihin tämä 3 min perustuu?


HSL:n liikennöintisopimusten mukaan "Päätepysäkillä matkustaja tulee päästää autoon riittävän ajoissa ottaen huomioon myös huonojen säiden asettamat erityisvaatimukset. Vaatimus on, että matkustajan päästävä autoon 3 min ennen lähtöaikaa, mikäli kaaviossa varattu ajoaika ja liikenneolosuhteet sen mahdollistavat. Aikataulupalan ensimmäisellä lähdöllä linja-auton on oltava päätepysäkillä 3 minuuttia ennen lähtöaikaa."

----------


## Kani

Tuo periaatteen muutos, että kaavioon voidaan tilaajan toimesta suunnitella ajoaika, jolla ei ole tarkoituskaan ehtiä lähtölaituriin 3 min ennen lähtöaikaa, sekavoitti kovasti tilannetta ja vaikeuttaa kuljettajien ohjeistamista.

----------


## Samppa

> Tuo periaatteen muutos, että kaavioon voidaan tilaajan toimesta suunnitella ajoaika, jolla ei ole tarkoituskaan ehtiä lähtölaituriin 3 min ennen lähtöaikaa, sekavoitti kovasti tilannetta ja vaikeuttaa kuljettajien ohjeistamista.


Kyseessä on kuitenkin liikennöitsijän suunnittelemat ajoajat aamun hallisivulle ja kuljettajien työpäivään sisältyviin siirtoihin sekä kuljettajien taukojen ajoitukseen.
Tilaajan suunnittelemat ajoajat perustuvat aiemmin toteutuneisiin ajoaikoihin ja niihin lisättyyn päätepysäkkiaikaan. Normaaleissa olosuhteissa ne kyllä riittävät. Erilaisissa liikennehäiriöissä tai poikkeuksellisissa keliolosuhteissa aikatauluja ei tietenkään ole mahdollista noudattaa.

----------


## chauffer

> Kyseessä on kuitenkin liikennöitsijän suunnittelemat ajoajat aamun hallisivulle ja kuljettajien työpäivään sisältyviin siirtoihin sekä kuljettajien taukojen ajoitukseen.
> Tilaajan suunnittelemat ajoajat perustuvat aiemmin toteutuneisiin ajoaikoihin ja niihin lisättyyn päätepysäkkiaikaan. Normaaleissa olosuhteissa ne kyllä riittävät. Erilaisissa liikennehäiriöissä tai poikkeuksellisissa keliolosuhteissa aikatauluja ei tietenkään ole mahdollista noudattaa.


Näkyy olevan talokohtaista; Helbillä selkeästi hallisivun ajoaika, sen jälkeen linja-ajo merkattu alkavaksi 3 minuuttia ennen lähtöaikaa. Ja esim. Itäkeskuksessa tauon jälkeen 2 minuuttia kävelyaikaa bussille, sitten 2 minuuttia aloitusaikaa ennen lähtöä...  :Smile:

----------


## Kani

> Kyseessä on kuitenkin liikennöitsijän suunnittelemat ajoajat aamun hallisivulle ja kuljettajien työpäivään sisältyviin siirtoihin sekä kuljettajien taukojen ajoitukseen.
> Tilaajan suunnittelemat ajoajat perustuvat aiemmin toteutuneisiin ajoaikoihin ja niihin lisättyyn päätepysäkkiaikaan. Normaaleissa olosuhteissa ne kyllä riittävät. Erilaisissa liikennehäiriöissä tai poikkeuksellisissa keliolosuhteissa aikatauluja ei tietenkään ole mahdollista noudattaa.


Aikaisemmin tilanne oli suunnilleen noin, mutta ei ole enää. Tilaajalla on nykyisin kaavioita, joihin ei ole varattu normaaleihinkaan olosuhteisiin tuota kolmea minuuttia. On siis suunniteltua, etteivät kaikki lähdöt tule laituriin 3 min ennen lähtöä palvelemaan, mikä ilmenee myös tuosta kuukankon edellä laittamasta lainauksesta.

----------


## hana

Veolian sarjoissa ensimmäisen lähdön alkuun on merkattu 3 minuutin palveluaika ja muissakin lähdöissä sitä pitää pyrkiä noudattamaan. Toki esim. jos Tikkurilan asemalla ajaa 61:stä ja laituri on mustanaan porukkaa on järkevää mennä lastaamaan tuota 3 minuuttia aikaisemminkin. Vastaavasti esim. jos Rautatientorilla toinen bussi lähtee samasta laiturista esim. 2 minuuttia ennen niin ei ole silloin järkevää mennä toisen eteen.

----------


## SD202

> Veolian sarjoissa ensimmäisen lähdön alkuun on merkattu 3 minuutin palveluaika ja muissakin lähdöissä sitä pitää pyrkiä noudattamaan. Toki esim. jos Tikkurilan asemalla ajaa 61:stä ja laituri on mustanaan porukkaa on järkevää mennä lastaamaan tuota 3 minuuttia aikaisemminkin. Vastaavasti esim. jos Rautatientorilla toinen bussi lähtee samasta laiturista esim. 2 minuuttia ennen niin ei ole silloin järkevää mennä toisen eteen.


Kaukana ovat kuitenkin ne ajat, kun linjan 623:n kuljettaja tuli huonolla kelillä kelta-oranssilla Wiimallaan Rautatientorin lähtölaituriin reilusti ennen lähtöaikaa, noukki jo pysäkillä olleet matkustajat kyytiin ja siirtyi laiturikujan toiselle laidalle odottelemaan, jotta toisella linjalla oleva, aiemmin lähtevä bussi pääsee noukkimaan matkustajat lähtölaiturista. Toisella linjalla olleen bussin lähdön jälkeen sitten uudestaan lähtölaituriin odottamaan lähtöaikaa ja mahdollisia uusia matkustajia. Eipähän tarvinnut noiden hyvissä ajoin lähtölaiturilla olleiden matkustajien olla huonon sään armoilla.  :Wink: 

Onneksi kaukana ovat toisaalta nekin ajat, kun sinivalkoisen bussin kuljettaja saattoi samaisella Rautatientorin lähtölaiturilla tuprutella savuketta bussin ohjaamossa - matkustajien jo ollessa kyydissä.

----------


## hana

Olen välillä ihmetellyt matkustajia, jotka tulevat esim. kovalla pakkasella odottelemaan bussia pysäkille ja luovat vihaisia katseita kuskiin ja tuhahtelevat kyytiin tullessaan, vaikka lähtöön olisi pitkäkin aika jos kuski odottaa lähtöä näkö etäisyydellä pysäkistä. Kuitenkin usein olisi mahdollisuus odottaa sisätiloissa ja tulla muutamaa minuuttia ennen lähtöaikaa pysäkille.

----------


## VANI

> Veolian sarjoissa ensimmäisen lähdön alkuun on merkattu 3 minuutin palveluaika ja muissakin lähdöissä sitä pitää pyrkiä noudattamaan. Toki esim. jos Tikkurilan asemalla ajaa 61:stä ja laituri on mustanaan porukkaa on järkevää mennä lastaamaan tuota 3 minuuttia aikaisemminkin. Vastaavasti esim. jos Rautatientorilla toinen bussi lähtee samasta laiturista esim. 2 minuuttia ennen niin ei ole silloin järkevää mennä toisen eteen.


Friisilänaukiolla on normaalia että auto tulee laituriin sillion kun Buscom piippaa.Oli sitten talvi tai kesä.Auto vaan seisoo kaarteessa tai taukopaikalla.Veolialla on yksi kuski joka tulee aina ajoissa,mutta poikkeus vaan vahvistaa säännön.Olisi se niin mukava istua lämpimässä autossa ja lukea metroa,en usko että se paljon häiritsisi kuljettajaa,saisi vaan hyvän mielen

----------


## Zambo

> Friisilänaukiolla on normaalia että auto tulee laituriin sillion kun Buscom piippaa.Oli sitten talvi tai kesä.Auto vaan seisoo kaarteessa tai taukopaikalla.Veolialla on yksi kuski joka tulee aina ajoissa,mutta poikkeus vaan vahvistaa säännön.Olisi se niin mukava istua lämpimässä autossa ja lukea metroa,en usko että se paljon häiritsisi kuljettajaa,saisi vaan hyvän mielen


Friisilänaukiolla (ja muilla vastaavilla päätepysäkeillä) yksi ongelma on se, että siitä lähtee useampi linja. Koska siellä ei ole mitään näyttötaulua, niin kuljettajan on vaikea tietää onko oma lähtö seuraava vai tuleeko joku vielä minuutti ennen lähtöä ottamaan matkustajat kyytiin, jolloin on siinä tien tukkona. Toisaalta jos ajaa itse laituriin 3 minuutin ohjeajan puitteissa, niin ongelman voi jättää myös myöhässä tulevan kuljettajan harteille.

Osa kuljettajista toki seuraa aikataulukirjoista, mutta syksystä alkaen nekin muuttuvat maksulliseksi ja pian varmaan lopetetaan kokonaan. Sitten sekin tiedonhankinta menee entistä vaikeammaksi.

Aikataulusuunnittelun perusteena on, että vuositasolla 95% lähdöistä ehtii perille ennen seuraavaa lähtöä. Kun otetaan huomioon, että tuossa on mm. lumimyrskyt ym muut liikenneongelmat mukana, niin teoriassa lähes jokainen normaalin liikenteen lähtö pitäisi ehtiä ajoissa. Jos jokin lähtö on lähes aina myöhässä, niin sehän on suunnitteluvirhe, joka on korjattavissa. Esim. linjalla 530 kuljettajat pitivät kirjaa viikonlopun tiukoista ajoajoista ja myöhästyneistä lähdöistä. Kun otos oli tarpeeksi suuri toimitettiin yhteenveto HSL:lle ja aikataulut muutettiin toimiviksi.

----------


## VANI

> Friisilänaukiolla (ja muilla vastaavilla päätepysäkeillä) yksi ongelma on se, että siitä lähtee useampi linja. Koska siellä ei ole mitään näyttötaulua, niin kuljettajan on vaikea tietää onko oma lähtö seuraava vai tuleeko joku vielä minuutti ennen lähtöä ottamaan matkustajat kyytiin, jolloin on siinä tien tukkona. Toisaalta jos ajaa itse laituriin 3 minuutin ohjeajan puitteissa, niin ongelman voi jättää myös myöhässä tulevan kuljettajan harteille.
> 
> Osa kuljettajista toki seuraa aikataulukirjoista, mutta syksystä alkaen nekin muuttuvat maksulliseksi ja pian varmaan lopetetaan kokonaan. Sitten sekin tiedonhankinta menee entistä vaikeammaksi.
> 
> Aikataulusuunnittelun perusteena on, että vuositasolla 95% lähdöistä ehtii perille ennen seuraavaa lähtöä. Kun otetaan huomioon, että tuossa on mm. lumimyrskyt ym muut liikenneongelmat mukana, niin teoriassa lähes jokainen normaalin liikenteen lähtö pitäisi ehtiä ajoissa. Jos jokin lähtö on lähes aina myöhässä, niin sehän on suunnitteluvirhe, joka on korjattavissa. Esim. linjalla 530 kuljettajat pitivät kirjaa viikonlopun tiukoista ajoajoista ja myöhästyneistä lähdöistä. Kun otos oli tarpeeksi suuri toimitettiin yhteenveto HSL:lle ja aikataulut muutettiin toimiviksi.


Paikalla on tilaa ajaa vaikka kaksi autoa vierekkäin.Kyse on vain palvelu halusta.jota nyky kuljettajilta puuttuu.On hyvin helppoa toistaiseksi katsoa taas syysliikenteen alun jälkeen aikataulukirjasta milloin edellinen lähtee.jos vain viitsii.Samalla minuutilla voi olla lähtöjä, mutta sehän ei muuta laituriin tuloa.Olen itse aikoinaan ajanut paljon kyseiseltä päättäriltä,eikä ollut koskaan vaikeuksia.Kyse on vain HALUSTA palvella matkustajia.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

On tämä nyt minuutin tarkkaa vääntöä. Minuutti tai kolme, jos ihmiset pääsee kyytiin ennen lähtöaikaa ja auto lähtee ajallaan, kaiken pitäisi olla kunnossa. Monesti joku puolen tunnin tauko myöhästyy alkupäästä, silloin ei ainakaan lähtöpaikalle tule hosuttua viittä minuuttia etuajassa seisomaan. Jos tämä näin tarkkaa on, miksi sinne päättärille täytyy tulla niin aikaisin odottamaan autoa, eikö siinä mene kalliit minuutit hukkaan?

----------


## LateZ

> Monesti joku puolen tunnin tauko myöhästyy alkupäästä, silloin ei ainakaan lähtöpaikalle tule hosuttua viittä minuuttia etuajassa seisomaan.


Silloin varmaan pitää kirjoittaa ylityksestä joku lappu työnantajalle eikä kostaa sitä seuraavan vuoron matkustajille, joihin asia ei liity mitenkään.

Monelle matkustajalle tämä tuntuu olevan yllättävän tärkeä seikka palvelun laatua arvioitaessa. Joku pienempi liikennöitsijä voisi saada aika hyvät laatuarviot pelkästään sillä, että sen autot olisivat aina ajoissa laiturissa.

Meillä muuten yhdessä firmassa on kuljettajien sarjakirjoihin alettu merkitä nuo muut saman laiturin lähdöt. Soisi yleistyvän muuallakin käytännön, ei tartte odottaa mutkassa siltä varalta, että joku muu lähtee ensin.

----------


## obmaR

Tämä on aika outo tilanne kuljettajan näkökulmasta. Meidän odotetaan noudattavan jotain tiettyä palveluaikaa (esim. 3 min), jota me ei voida mistään tietää. Nyt tarkistin vielä Klovin varikolla ilmoitustaulut, Kuljettajan käsikirjan ja tilaajan laatiman Palvelu- ja myyntiohjeen enkä mistään löytänyt mainintaa tällaisesta palveluajasta. Kuljettajan käsikirjassa kyllä ohjeistetaan ajamaan lähtölaituriin "mahdollisuuksien mukaan riittävän ajoissa, jotta matkustajat pääsevät ajoissa kyytiin." Tämä jättää kuitenkin aika paljon tulkinnanvaraa.

Samalla tilaaja ja liikennöitsijä voivat omista lähtökohdistaan tehdä suunnittelutyönsä siten, että palveluaika ei voi normaaliolosuhteissakaan toteutua. Meitä sitten moititaan edesvastuuttomiksi ja ajattelemattomiksi ja palveluhaluttomiksi.

----------


## Rester

> Silloin varmaan pitää kirjoittaa ylityksestä joku lappu työnantajalle eikä kostaa sitä seuraavan vuoron matkustajille, joihin asia ei liity mitenkään


Eipä lappujen rustailu auta mitään siihen faktaan,  että työaikalain mukaan ruokatauon pitää olla vähintäänkin puolen tunnin mittainen, sitä eivät mitkään HSL-sopimukset kumoa. Siinä sitten kolaritilanteessa näyttelet muille osapuolille sitä lappua.  :Wink: 

Muutenkin voi olla varma, kenen piikkiin tuossa tapauksessa kaikki hyvin todennäköisesti menee.

----------


## hana

> Paikalla on tilaa ajaa vaikka kaksi autoa vierekkäin.Kyse on vain palvelu halusta.jota nyky kuljettajilta puuttuu.On hyvin helppoa toistaiseksi katsoa taas syysliikenteen alun jälkeen aikataulukirjasta milloin edellinen lähtee.jos vain viitsii.Samalla minuutilla voi olla lähtöjä, mutta sehän ei muuta laituriin tuloa.Olen itse aikoinaan ajanut paljon kyseiseltä päättäriltä,eikä ollut koskaan vaikeuksia.Kyse on vain HALUSTA palvella matkustajia.


Älä yleistä, itse ja moni muukin kollega kyllä menee hyvissä ajoissa lähtöpysäkille kun se vaan on mahdollista. Palveluhaluakin löytyy, olen monet matkustajan ongelmat selvittänyt oman älypuhelimen avulla tai opastanut paikkaan josta saa apua.

----------


## pehkonen

> Älä yleistä, itse ja moni muukin kollega kyllä menee hyvissä ajoissa lähtöpysäkille kun se vaan on mahdollista. Palveluhaluakin löytyy, olen monet matkustajan ongelmat selvittänyt oman älypuhelimen avulla tai opastanut paikkaan josta saa apua.


viestejä lukien, tulee mieleen ajatus, että Erään N-alkuisen yrityksen ratinvääntäjillä on  paineita tehdä työtään?

----------


## Matkalainen

Matkustin viime yönä yöbussilla päättärille saakka, ja bussin lähdettyä pysäkiltä ilmeisesti varikkoa kohti, huomasin bussiin vielä jääneen nukkuvan matkustajan. Olen ollut siinä uskossa, että kuljettajat päätepysäkillä tyhjentäisivät auton matkustajista, mutta ilmeisesti näin ei säännönmukaisesti tehdä?

----------


## Tuomas

Viikonlopun Itä-Helsingin yöliikenteen lisälähdöissä bussit palaavat usein tyhjänä takaisin Rautatientorille. Siellä on kuljettajan turvallista herätellä nukkujia, koska vartijat ovat tukena, ja toisaalta unikeolla on muitakin matkanjatkamisvaihtoehtoja kuin apostolinkyyti.

Tiedän kyllä, että kaikki kuljettajat eivät tyhjennä bussia varikolle lähtiessäänkään, vaikka kaiketi pitäisi. Sellainen tilanne tässä tosiaankin taitaa olla kyseessä, koska kyse oli sunnuntain liikenteestä. Jaksaisitko, Matkalainen, lähettää saman asian tiedoksi HSL:llekin palautelomakkeella mahdollisine yksilöintitietoineen (linja, lähtöaika)?

Eräänä yönä olin lopettelemassa omaa työpäivääni varikolla, ja kun vein rahastusvälineitä pois, vastaan tuli tankkari ja poliisi. Bussiin vuoron päätteeksi jäänyt henkilö oli soittanut hälytyskeskukseen ja kertonut, että oli herännyt tyhjässä, pimeässä bussissa varikon pihalla, ja että ei päässyt omin neuvoin ulos. Partio oli tullut avuksi, ja tankkari oli ensimmäinen henkilökunnan henkilö, jonka he olivat löytäneet. Avuntarvitsijaan oli puhelinyhteys, joten häntä kehotettiin katsomaan bussin numero oven yläpuolelta, ja sen perusteella hänet käytiin päästämässä ulos. Loppu hyvin kaikki hyvin.  :Smile:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Viikonlopun Itä-Helsingin yöliikenteen lisälähdöissä bussit palaavat usein tyhjänä takaisin Rautatientorille. Siellä on kuljettajan turvallista herätellä nukkujia, koska vartijat ovat tukena, ja toisaalta unikeolla on muitakin matkanjatkamisvaihtoehtoja kuin apostolinkyyti.
> 
> Tiedän kyllä, että kaikki kuljettajat eivät tyhjennä bussia varikolle lähtiessäänkään, vaikka kaiketi pitäisi. Sellainen tilanne tässä tosiaankin taitaa olla kyseessä, koska kyse oli sunnuntain liikenteestä. Jaksaisitko, Matkalainen, lähettää saman asian tiedoksi HSL:llekin palautelomakkeella mahdollisine yksilöintitietoineen (linja, lähtöaika)?


Laitoin palautetta. Minun tapauksessani kyse oli _hyvin_ läntisen Helsingin (siis Espoon) yölinjasta.




> Eräänä yönä olin lopettelemassa omaa työpäivääni varikolla, ja kun vein rahastusvälineitä pois, vastaan tuli tankkari ja poliisi. Bussiin vuoron päätteeksi jäänyt henkilö oli soittanut hälytyskeskukseen ja kertonut, että oli herännyt tyhjässä, pimeässä bussissa varikon pihalla, ja että ei päässyt omin neuvoin ulos. Partio oli tullut avuksi, ja tankkari oli ensimmäinen henkilökunnan henkilö, jonka he olivat löytäneet. Avuntarvitsijaan oli puhelinyhteys, joten häntä kehotettiin katsomaan bussin numero oven yläpuolelta, ja sen perusteella hänet käytiin päästämässä ulos. Loppu hyvin kaikki hyvin.


Silloin kun vielä oli olemassa Espoon rengasmaiset yölinjat, tuli joskus matkustettua niillä aamuksi kaupunkiin. Ei ollut yksi eikä kaksi kertaa kun joku huomasi perillä palanneensa lähtöpaikkaansa  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Silloin kun vielä oli olemassa Espoon rengasmaiset yölinjat, tuli joskus matkustettua niillä aamuksi kaupunkiin. Ei ollut yksi eikä kaksi kertaa kun joku huomasi perillä palanneensa lähtöpaikkaansa


Juuri tästä syystä olisikin hyvä, jos yölinjat olisivat rengaslinjoja. On varsin ikävää jättää joku öinen kulkija jonnekkin hevonpeehen aamuyöstä, kun jos sen voisi viedä takaisin lähtöpisteeseen. 
Tilanne voi olla mm. sellainen joka omalle kohdalle on osunut, että matkaaja nukkuu kierroksen jakomäen linjan kyydissä ja rautatientorilla sanoo vartijoille haluavansa haagaan  :Wink:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Juuri tästä syystä olisikin hyvä, jos yölinjat olisivat rengaslinjoja. On varsin ikävää jättää joku öinen kulkija jonnekkin hevonpeehen aamuyöstä, kun jos sen voisi viedä takaisin lähtöpisteeseen.


Pitkässä rengaslinjassa on se huono puoli, että kauimmaisesta pisteestä keskustaan haluava joutuu odottamaan pysäkillään hilpeästi etuajassa, kun yölinjojen ajoajat vaihtelevat (ainakin Espoossa).

----------


## Overdriver

> Matkustin viime yönä yöbussilla päättärille saakka, ja bussin lähdettyä pysäkiltä ilmeisesti varikkoa kohti, huomasin bussiin vielä jääneen nukkuvan matkustajan. Olen ollut siinä uskossa, että kuljettajat päätepysäkillä tyhjentäisivät auton matkustajista, mutta ilmeisesti näin ei säännönmukaisesti tehdä?


Näitähän sattuu. Kerran katselin peilistä, että takapenkillä nukkuu joku, jonka joutuisin kohta herättämään pääteasemalla. Kävi kuitenkin niin iloisesti, että hän heräsi ennen kuin ehdin nousta toimistostani, siirtyi etupenkille istumaan ja jäi kyydistä hallisivulla olevalla pysäkillä. Vasta varikon pihassa huomasin, että myös suoraan selkäni takana oli ollut joku nukkumassa...

----------


## Nak

> Vasta varikon pihassa huomasin, että myös suoraan selkäni takana oli ollut joku nukkumassa...


Se on kyllä kumma, kun kanssa matkaajista ei voi pitää yhtään huolta. Tai liekö se sitten osa meidän takapajuista kulttuuria. Kerran muistan, kun yöbussissa joku ukko torkkui keskioven takapuolen penkissä ja pilkki vähän väliä siitä reunalta kohti lastenvaunutilaa. Hänen vieressä istui joku ja myös siinä viereisellä penkkiparilla istui joitain hiihtäjiä. Aikani tätä pilkintää peilistä seurattauani huikkasin matkustamoon, josko joku vieressä istuva voisi pitää tämän kaverin hereillä, ettei tipu lattialle sieltä. Nämä tyypit, jotka istuivat hänen vieressä tuntuivat suorastaan katoavan penkkien väleihin, ettei vaan tarvitse puuttua  :Very Happy:  Viereinen kaveri kuitenkin herätti sen ja tämä oli nähtävän kiitollinen siitä  :Smile:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Laitoin palautetta.


Tänään tuli vastaus tuohon palautteeseen. Kuljettaja oli kertonut, ettei yleensä tarkista autoa tuolla pysäkillä, koska se on ajoratapysäkki. Oli pysähtynyt seuraavalla pysäkillä, herättänyt matkustajan ja vienyt tämän omalle pysäkilleen. Kiitettävää toimintaa.

----------


## toson

> Tänään tuli vastaus tuohon palautteeseen. Kuljettaja oli kertonut, ettei yleensä tarkista autoa tuolla pysäkillä, koska se on ajoratapysäkki. Oli pysähtynyt seuraavalla pysäkillä, herättänyt matkustajan ja vienyt tämän omalle pysäkilleen. Kiitettävää toimintaa.


Olit tarkoittanut palautteen kuljettajan haukkumiseksi,esimerkillisesti toimittuaan kuljettaja saakin kiitosta pomoltaan.Hienosti toimittu,se oli hyvää matkustajapalvelua  :Wink:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Olit tarkoittanut palautteen kuljettajan haukkumiseksi,esimerkillisesti toimittuaan kuljettaja saakin kiitosta pomoltaan.Hienosti toimittu,se oli hyvää matkustajapalvelua


En ollut tarkoittanut palautetta kuljettajan haukkumiseksi. Muotoilin sen kysymykseksi, ja lähetin sen HSL:n palautelomakkeesta nimenomaan kysymyksenä.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tänään 15.7. h78 teki oharin Maimin sairaalalla käymättä päättärillä ollenkaan. Pysähtyi tullessaan Talvelantiellä, meni seisoskelemaan jonnekin sairaalan eteen ja kun lähtöaika koitti ajoi Talvelantietä takaisin Kirkonkyläntielle; palautetta lähetetty.

----------


## Tidtabell

Hesari uutisoi HSL:n saamista kuljettajista johtuvista valituksista.




> HS:n toimitukseen otti yhteyttä HSL:n bussilla matkustanut, joka kertoi nykivästä bussimatkastaan Pasilan ja Maunulan välillä. Syyksi oli selvinnyt se, että kuski oli lähetellyt tekstiviestejä ajon aikana.


Itse en ole tekstiviestejä lähettävää kuskia nähnyt kuin henkilöauton ratissa, mutta melkoisen vaarallista touhua on ollut.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tänään sain nähdä todellista, jopa ylimitoitettua matkustajapalvelua. Olin keskustasta lähteneessä 270:ssä kun Tullinpuomin pysäkillä aasialaissyntyinen "pikajuoksija" säntäsi ohitsemme ja yritti päästä 40:een mikä oli jo ehtinyt Topeliuksenkadun valoihin. Eihän hän siihen päässyt muttei lannistunut vaan jatkoi juoksua viittilöiden 270:lle. Kuljettajamme pysäytti Honkatien risteyksen suojatien kohdalla ja otti juoksijan kyytiin. Mies selitti ilmeisesti tilannettaan ja lopulta bussimme pääsi Tilkan pysäkillä 40 edelle. Mies poistui etuovesta ja pinkoi 40:een ja pääsi siihen!

----------


## Overdriver

> Tänään sain nähdä todellista, jopa ylimitoitettua matkustajapalvelua. Olin keskustasta lähteneessä 270:ssä kun Tullinpuomin pysäkillä aasialaissyntyinen "pikajuoksija" säntäsi ohitsemme ja yritti päästä 40:een mikä oli jo ehtinyt Topeliuksenkadun valoihin. Eihän hän siihen päässyt muttei lannistunut vaan jatkoi juoksua viittilöiden 270:lle. Kuljettajamme pysäytti Honkatien risteyksen suojatien kohdalla ja otti juoksijan kyytiin. Mies selitti ilmeisesti tilannettaan ja lopulta bussimme pääsi Tilkan pysäkillä 40 edelle. Mies poistui etuovesta ja pinkoi 40:een ja pääsi siihen!


Ihan taktinen veto. Kyydissä istuessani olen todennut, että 270 ehtii varmasti mihin tahansa.

----------


## Nak

Edellä mainitun syyn takia me muut kuljettajat ollaan mulkvistejä, kun ei noukita ihmisiä kyytiin mistä sattuu. Varsinkin kun h40 kulkee aika usein ja samaan suuntaan kulkee useakin eri bussilinja. 
 Eri asia jossain perämetsässä jonne bussi kulkee kerran tunnissa tai kahdessa..

----------


## Amatööri

> Edellä mainitun syyn takia me muut kuljettajat ollaan mulkvistejä, kun ei noukita ihmisiä kyytiin mistä sattuu. Varsinkin kun h40 kulkee aika usein ja samaan suuntaan kulkee useakin eri bussilinja. 
>  Eri asia jossain perämetsässä jonne bussi kulkee kerran tunnissa tai kahdessa..



Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi. Sehän on laissakin kiellettyä ottaa ja jättää matkustajia muualla kuin sille erikseen merkityllä pysäkillä. Matkustajat oppivat vaatimaan tuota "palvelua" muiltakin kuljettajilta. Seuraavaksi ei ole enää väliä ehtiä pysäkille. Ottaahan se bussi vaikka oman talon edestä. 

Entäpä muut tiellä liikkuvat autoilijat? Mitäpä tapahtuukaan kun linja-auto pysähtyy yllättäen keskellä Mannerheimintietä ruuhkassa ottamaan matkustajia vihreiden valojen palaessa autoilijoille? Vai laitetaanko sääntöihin erillinen maininta ettei koske ruuhka-aikaa ja Mannerheimintietä? :-)

Miettikääpä ensiksi seurauksia, ennen kuin alatte liian kohteliaiksi. Entisen Jokerilinjan säännökset ainoat oikeat: Matkustajat odottavat bussia, eikä toisin päin. Ja jos ovi on sulkeutunut, on matkustaja myöhästynyt ja odottaa seuraavaa bussia.

----------


## Kani

> Sehän on laissakin kiellettyä ottaa ja jättää matkustajia muualla kuin sille erikseen merkityllä pysäkillä.


Ei käsittääkseni ole. Laissa sanotaan seuraavasti, linja-autoja mitenkään erittelemättä:

"Ajoneuvoa ei saa pysäyttää eikä pysäköidä sellaiseen paikkaan eikä siten, että siitä aiheutuu vaaraa tai että liikenne tarpeettomasti estyy tai häiriytyy. ... Ajoneuvon ovea ei saa avata eikä ajoneuvoon nousta, siitä poistua taikka sitä kuormata tai sen kuormaa purkaa siten, että siitä aiheutuu vaaraa tai tarpeetonta haittaa muulle liikenteelle tai ympäristölle."

Näiden sekä pysäyttämisestä annettujen muiden liikennesääntöjen puitteissa on linja-autonkuljettajalla oikeus tehdä parhaaksi katsomaansa asiakaspalvelua muuallakin kuin pysäkeillä.

----------


## chauffer

> Ei käsittääkseni ole. Laissa sanotaan seuraavasti, linja-autoja mitenkään erittelemättä:
> 
> "Ajoneuvoa ei saa pysäyttää eikä pysäköidä sellaiseen paikkaan eikä siten, että siitä aiheutuu vaaraa tai että liikenne tarpeettomasti estyy tai häiriytyy. ... Ajoneuvon ovea ei saa avata eikä ajoneuvoon nousta, siitä poistua taikka sitä kuormata tai sen kuormaa purkaa siten, että siitä aiheutuu vaaraa tai tarpeetonta haittaa muulle liikenteelle tai ympäristölle."
> 
> Näiden sekä pysäyttämisestä annettujen muiden liikennesääntöjen puitteissa on linja-autonkuljettajalla oikeus tehdä parhaaksi katsomaansa asiakaspalvelua muuallakin kuin pysäkeillä.


Tiedänpä tapauksia joissa kuljettaja saanut tuntuvan sakon kun ottanut/jättänyt matkustajan liikennevaloissa. Kyllä ne pysäkit on sitä varten että niillä hoidetaan asiakaspalvelu. Busseja menee oikeasti esim. Mannerheimintiellä sen verran useasti että seuraavaa kyllä voi odottaa...

----------


## Rester

Kyllä itsellänikin on tiedossa tapauksia, että poliisi on sakottanut tilanteessa, jossa matkustajia on otettu liikennevaloista kyytiin. Kyllä tarpeettoman haitan pykälä täyttyy aika helposti, jos pysäkkialueen ulkopuolelta aletaan ottaa ihmisiä kyytiin, ja auton taakse kertyy kohtuuttoman pitkä jono tämän seurauksena. Taajamassa otto ja jättö tapahtuu pysäkkialueilla, niiden ulkopuolisia alueita eivät nämä koske.

Itsekin on saanut pahoja katseita, kun olen Tampereella Keskustorin valoissa, enkä avaa ovea koputtelijoille. Jos vilkun laittaa kertaalleen vasemmalle, tai muuten irrottautuu laiturista, "kuorman teko" on tällöin päättynyt, eivätkä ovet aukene kenenkään ottoa tai jättöä varten kuin vasta seuraavalla pysäkillä. Myös takana tulevalle liikenteelle tämä kertoo, että bussi on lähdössä, ja antaa heille mahdollisuuden toimia pykälien määrämällä tavalla.

----------


## tkp

> Itsekin on saanut pahoja katseita, kun olen Tampereella Keskustorin valoissa, enkä avaa ovea koputtelijoille. Jos vilkun laittaa kertaalleen vasemmalle, tai muuten irrottautuu laiturista, "kuorman teko" on tällöin päättynyt, eivätkä ovet aukene kenenkään ottoa tai jättöä varten kuin vasta seuraavalla pysäkillä. Myös takana tulevalle liikenteelle tämä kertoo, että bussi on lähdössä, ja antaa heille mahdollisuuden toimia pykälien määrämällä tavalla.


Kyllähän Keskustorilla kaikenlaista heiluttajaa ja koputtajaa näkyy, mutta itse olen kanssa ottanut sen tavan että kun on laiturista lähtenyt niin sitten keskitytään liikennevaloihin ja muun liikenteen seurantaan. Tosipinkojat juoksee sitten Koskipuiston pysäkille ja tulee jonkinlainen voittajan hymy naamalla sisään.

----------


## Kani

Legendat sakkoja saaneiden oven aukaisijoiden suuresta määrästä ovat bussialan vanhaa perinneaarteistoa, jota siirretään tarmokkaasti uusille sukupolville. Taukotiloissa on iät ja ajat kuulunut noviiseille supatettu kuiske "älä sitten opeta niitä tähän ja tähän, vaan tee kylmästi näin ja näin". Varmaan joku on sakon saanutkin, jos ei ole tehnyt ratkaisujaan tilannetajuisesti.

Asiakaspalvelun ja liikenteen ammattilainen osaa varmasti lukea liikennevalojen sekä muun liikenteen rytmin ja tietää, milloin ylimääräisestä palvelusta ei ole haittaa kenellekään.

Varmuuden vuoksi joku voisi laittaa tänne sen pykälän, joka kieltää matkustajien ottamisen taajama-alueella muualta kuin pysäkiltä.

----------


## tkp

> Legendat sakkoja saaneiden oven aukaisijoiden suuresta määrästä ovat bussialan vanhaa perinneaarteistoa, jota siirretään tarmokkaasti uusille sukupolville. Taukotiloissa on iät ja ajat kuulunut noviiseille supatettu kuiske "älä sitten opeta niitä tähän ja tähän, vaan tee kylmästi näin ja näin". Varmaan joku on sakon saanutkin, jos ei ole tehnyt ratkaisujaan tilannetajuisesti.
> 
> Asiakaspalvelun ja liikenteen ammattilainen osaa varmasti lukea liikennevalojen sekä muun liikenteen rytmin ja tietää, milloin ylimääräisestä palvelusta ei ole haittaa kenellekään.
> 
> Varmuuden vuoksi joku voisi laittaa tänne sen pykälän, joka kieltää matkustajien ottamisen taajama-alueella muualta kuin pysäkiltä.


Monesti poliisin tilannetaju on täysin erilainen kuin rikkeen tekevän kuljettajan. Joten lienee edelleen kuljettajan oikeusturvan kannalta parasta että ovet aukeaa vain pysäkeillä.

----------


## chauffer

> Monesti poliisin tilannetaju on täysin erilainen kuin rikkeen tekevän kuljettajan. Joten lienee edelleen kuljettajan oikeusturvan kannalta parasta että ovet aukeaa vain pysäkeillä.


Juuri näin. Ja miksi matkustajat pitäisi opettaa siihen että kyytiin/kyydistä pääsee missä vain? Ei se matkustaja ymmärrä milloin se on turvallista eikä siitä ole haittaa muille, sitä vaan vaaditaan aina vaan useammin kun "edellinenkin kuski päästi" jne.

----------


## J_J

> Asiakaspalvelun ja liikenteen ammattilainen osaa varmasti lukea liikennevalojen sekä muun liikenteen rytmin ja tietää, milloin ylimääräisestä palvelusta ei ole haittaa kenellekään.


"Ylimääräisestä palvelusta"? Kuten jo aiemmin on todettu tässäkin ketjusssa, on minusta joukkoliikenteen idea se, että asiakkaat odottavat kulkuvälinettä (bussi, juna, ratikka) eikä toisin päin. Tällöin asiakas tulee pysäkille tai asemalle riittävän ajoissa ehtiäkseen joukkoliikennevälineen kyytiin.

Tämä peräänkuuluttamasi "ylimääräinen palvelu" ei käytännössä aiheuta yhtään mitään muuta kuin sen, että "tavalliseen tapaan palvelevat" (joita on onneksi valtaosa kuljettajista) leimautuvat näiden muutamien ylimääräistä palvelua harrastavien ruskeakielisten toiminnan vuoksi hankaliksi.

Minusta kun laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen pitäisi perustua mahdollisimman tasalaatuiseen palveluun ihan jokaiselle ajoissa paikalle saapuneelle asiakkaalle - ei siihen, että muutamat ruskeakieliset omilla sooloiluillaan pilaavat omaa pesää ottamalla matkustajia kyytiin vaikkapa liikennevaloista tai muuten jo pysäkiltä lähdettyään. Ottaako raitiovaunut tai junat kyytiin myöhässä paikalle saapuvia matkustajia liikennevaloissa tai junanmitan päässä asemalaiturissa havaittuaan jonkun juoksevan perässä?

----------


## Overdriver

> Juuri näin. Ja miksi matkustajat pitäisi opettaa siihen että kyytiin/kyydistä pääsee missä vain? Ei se matkustaja ymmärrä milloin se on turvallista eikä siitä ole haittaa muille, sitä vaan vaaditaan aina vaan useammin kun "edellinenkin kuski päästi" jne.


Pari viikkoa sitten lapsiperhe yritti ulos etuovesta, kun bussini oli liikennevaloissa paikallaan vasemmanpuoleisimmalla kaistalla kolmesta. Kun en avannut ovea, äiti paineli Stop-nappia protestiksi ja pieni poika rummutti rahastuspöytää.

----------


## 339-DF

Asiakkaitahan on kaikenlaisia. Hyvänä asiakaspalvelijana varmaan kerroit heille ystävällisesti, että liikenneturvallisuuden vuoksi et voi heitä päästää siinä kyydistä?

----------


## Kani

Raitiovaunut ja junat ovat useinkin pysähtyneet, onpa joskus peruutettukin vähän matkaa. En näe siinä mitään erikoista: kaikenlaista joustavaa toimintaa tapahtuu kaikilla aloilla, kun ei eletä elämää pykäläkirja kourassa ja hakien oikeutusta olla tekemättä jotain.

Kun nyt sanastoon tuli mukaan termi "ruskeakielinen", ymmärrämme paremmin, mistä tässä tosiasiassa keskustellaan: valtataistelusta, ei asiakaspalvelusta.

----------


## tkp

> Raitiovaunut ja junat ovat useinkin pysähtyneet, onpa joskus peruutettukin vähän matkaa. En näe siinä mitään erikoista: kaikenlaista joustavaa toimintaa tapahtuu kaikilla aloilla, kun ei eletä elämää pykäläkirja kourassa ja hakien oikeutusta olla tekemättä jotain.


Juu, olisi helppoa kun liikentessä voisi joustaa muistakin lakipykälistä. Ajella päin punaisia ja ylinopeutta vaan sen takia että on "joustava"...

----------


## J_J

> Kun nyt sanastoon tuli mukaan termi "ruskeakielinen", ymmärrämme paremmin, mistä tässä tosiasiassa keskustellaan: valtataistelusta, ei asiakaspalvelusta.


En tiedä missä unelmamaailmassa tai pilvilinnassa (pilvessä?) elelet, mutta asiakaspalveluun ei kuulu ruskeakielisyys tai lipominen, eikä ylenpalttinen mielistely. Asiallinen peruskäytös ja tasalaatuinen palvelu kaikkia asiakkaita kohtaa riittää. Joustamalla joka kohdassa asettaa asiakkaat todella eriarvoiseen asemaan toisiinsa nähden, mikä ei millään tavalla kuulu laadukkaaseen asiakaspalveluun.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:33 ----------




> Juu, olisi helppoa kun liikentessä voisi joustaa muistakin lakipykälistä. Ajella päin punaisia ja ylinopeutta vaan sen takia että on "joustava"...


"Mun lento lähtee ihan just, kai nyt voit ajaa vähän kovempaa". Tai "miksi täällä tyhjällä tiellä keskellä yötä pitää noudattaa nopeusrajoitusta, oltais paljon aikasemmin perillä jos et olis tollanen niuhottaja". "Mä pysäköin tähän vaan kaupassa käynnin ajaksi, en viitti sen takia parkkimaksua maksella". Näitä riittäisi vaikka kuinka, mutta nimierkki "Kani" tuskin siltikään ymmärtäisi, mistä keskustellaan. Hänen mielestään kun kyse on vain ja ainoastaan valtataistelusta  :Smile:

----------


## Matkalainen

> En tiedä missä unelmamaailmassa tai pilvilinnassa (pilvessä?) elelet, mutta asiakaspalveluun ei kuulu ruskeakielisyys tai lipominen, eikä ylenpalttinen mielistely.


Ennenkuin henkilöön käyvä "argumentointi" pidemmälle etenee, muistutan, että termiä "ruskeakielinen" käytit ensin sinä itse. Asiallisempiakin termejä voisi kuvitella olevan olemassa.

----------


## 339-DF

Raitiovaunujen ja naisten perässä ei kannata juosta  aina tulee uusia. Juoksijoiden suhteen olen jyrkästi sitä mieltä, että niiden sadan vaunussa olevan matkustajan aika on arvokkaampaa kuin sen yhden juoksijan. Menköön seuraavalla, jos ei ollut ajoissa paikalla. Toisaalta tilanne muuttuu, jos joukkoliikenne ei kuljetakaan joukkoja ja jos vuoroväli pitenee  se Espoon sisäinen bussi, jossa on kolme matkustajaa ja jonka seuraava vuoro tulee tunnin kuluttua, on aivan eri tilanteessa kuin nelosen ratikka Lasipalatsilla.

Jos bussinkuljettaja päättää ottaa matkustajan kyytiin muualla kuin pysäkillä, niin lainsäätäjällä ei ole asiaan huomauttamista, ellei sitten paikassa ole liikennemerkein osoitettua tai muusta syystä johtuvaa pysähtymiskieltoa. Jos joku pystyy muuta osoittamaan, myönnän mielelläni olevani väärässä. Liikennöitsijän tai liikenteen tilaajan ohjeistukset eivät ole lainsäädäntöä eivätkä myöskään sido matkustajia  kuljettajalle ne kyllä ovat työnantajan direktio-oikeuden piiriin kuuluvia asioita. Muistetaan myös Helsingin pakettiautot  nehän ovat olevinaan busseja, linjanumerotkin niillä nykyään on, ja ihan tiedotuksessakin mainostetaan, miten ne voivat ottaa ja jättää matkustajia muuallakin kuin merkityillä pysäkeillä.

Yleisemmin voisi todeta täälläkin viljellystä asenteesta, että vaikka suomalainen asiakaspalvelukulttuuri onkin aivan viime vuosina kehittynyt paljon, niin kyllä suomalaista asiakaspalvelua voidaan pitää länsimaisittain aika surkeana. Joukkoliikenteen kuljettajat tuntuvat harmillisen usein elävän sellaisessa todellisuudessa, jossa kuljettaja on herra ja matkustajat alamaisia, jotka herran armosta päästetään kyytiin, jos sen arvoisilta vaikuttavat. Noin niin kuin vähän kärjistettynä. Turhan usein ammattilaisilta unohtuu, mikä heidän työtehtävänsä oikein on  eivät he kuljeta bussia tai raitiovaunua, vaan matkustajia. Ilman matkustajia ei tarvittaisi sitä vaunuakaan.

Odotan mielenkiinnolla, mitä Overdrive kertoo reagoinnistaan tuossa kertomassaan tilanteessa. Stereotyyppinen kuljettajan ratkaisu tuntuisi olevan sellainen, että tapitetaan silmä kovana tuulilasia ja teeskennellään, ettei nähdä sitä napin toistuvaa painamista eikä kuulla rahastuspöydän naputtelua. Sellainen tapa reagoida on tietysti epäammattimainen ja väärä. Vähimmillään voi odottaa, että poistumista yrittävälle matkustajalle kerrotaan, missä seuraava pysäkki on, kuten tässä varmasti kävikin.

----------


## chauffer

> Legendat sakkoja saaneiden oven aukaisijoiden suuresta määrästä ovat bussialan vanhaa perinneaarteistoa, jota siirretään tarmokkaasti uusille sukupolville. Taukotiloissa on iät ja ajat kuulunut noviiseille supatettu kuiske "älä sitten opeta niitä tähän ja tähän, vaan tee kylmästi näin ja näin". Varmaan joku on sakon saanutkin, jos ei ole tehnyt ratkaisujaan tilannetajuisesti.
> 
> Asiakaspalvelun ja liikenteen ammattilainen osaa varmasti lukea liikennevalojen sekä muun liikenteen rytmin ja tietää, milloin ylimääräisestä palvelusta ei ole haittaa kenellekään.
> 
> Varmuuden vuoksi joku voisi laittaa tänne sen pykälän, joka kieltää matkustajien ottamisen taajama-alueella muualta kuin pysäkiltä.


http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantas...9810267?search . Tuolta §27, löytyy moniakin syitä missä tapauksissa esim. liikennevaloissa ja ennen risteystä PYSÄHTYMINEN ja pysäköinti on yksiselitteisesti kielletty muun kuin liikenneesteen vuoksi. Ja matkustajan ottaminen ja jättäminen on pysähtymistä....

----------


## Kani

> http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantas...9810267?search . Tuolta §27, löytyy moniakin syitä missä tapauksissa esim. liikennevaloissa ja ennen risteystä PYSÄHTYMINEN ja pysäköinti on yksiselitteisesti kielletty muun kuin liikenneesteen vuoksi. Ja matkustajan ottaminen ja jättäminen on pysähtymistä....


Mutta ei löydy pykälää, joka määrittelisi, että bussilla saa ottaa ja jättää matkustajia vain pysäkeillä. Sellaista tässä ketjussa aiemmin väitettiin. Jokainen ammattilainen toki noudattaa noita mainitsemiasi lainkohtia. Olen nähnyt tilanteita, jossa juoksijaa ei ole otettu noiden pykälien takia jossakin kohdassa, mutta käsimerkeillä kuljettaja on näyttänyt, että tuossa vähän matkan päässä pääset kyytiin. Hienoa palvelua, eikä ole keneltäkään pois.

Yksi yleisimmistä positiivisen palautteen aiheista on se, että kuljettaja on jollakin tavalla ollut joustava ja empaattinen: tehnyt parhaansa, että asiakas pääsee kyytiin. Tällaisia palautteita antavat paitsi kyytiin päässyt asiakas, usein myös muut matkustajat, jotka ovat kyydissä nähneet tilanteen.

Kun ollaan tekemisissä suurten massojen kanssa, kaikenlaisia tilanteita tulee vastaan joka työvuorossa. Eniten siinä kiusaa itseään, jos ottaa jokaisen poikkeaman stressin aiheena. Kummastako asennoitumistavasta jää kuljettajalle itselleen parempi mieli: 1) "Jaa joku vielä pyrkii kyytiin, otetaanpas - tuu ny sääkin." 2)  "Envarmanapäästä, katsonpoispäin, minullaonoikeus minullaonoikeus."

----------


## hana

Kyllähän matkustajia saa ottaa kyytiin ja jättää kyydistä muuallakin kuin pysäkillä. Näin tehdään esim. Keravan linjalla 8 ja myös Jouko-linjoilla oli ohjeistus, että matkustajan voi jättää muuallekin kuin pysäkille kunhan Se ei vaaranna liikenneturvallisuutta. Mutta kun puhutaan esim. Helsingin sisäisestä liikenteestä on yksinkertaisesti selvempää, että käytetään vain pysäkkejä. On eri asia ottaa juoksija kyytiin tien vierestä Vantaan perämetsässä kuin Mannerheimintiellä.

----------


## lkrt

Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että pelisääntöjen tulee olla selkeät. Pääperiaate on toki se, että pysäkiltä kyytiin ja pois. Joskus tästä toivoisi joustettavan, esimerkiksi Rautatientorilla 62/64/66:n seisoessa liikennevaloissa noin puolen metrin päässä omasta lähtölaituristaan, kun seuraavaan bussiin on 30 minuuttia odotettavaa.

Tällä viikolla sain kokea harmikseni jälleen kerran pysäkin ohiajon stop-napin painamisesta huolimatta. Kuski päästi minut ulos keskellä tietä, mikä oli hyvää asiakaspalvelua, koska pysäkkiväli sattuu olemaan tässä kohtaa melko pitkä. Etenkin, kun kyseessä on ollut kuljettajan virhe, on minusta tärkeää, ettei matkustajaa rangaista ja tällöin tästä pääperiaatteesta voidaan joustaakin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Joskus tästä toivoisi joustettavan, esimerkiksi Rautatientorilla 62/64/66:n seisoessa liikennevaloissa noin puolen metrin päässä omasta lähtölaituristaan, kun seuraavaan bussiin on 30 minuuttia odotettavaa.


Vuorovälien ollessa noin pitkät on kyse hiljaisesta ajasta, jolloin minä ainakin arvostan kuljettajia, jotka 64:llä ja 66:lla eivät heti lähtöpiipillä siirry sitä puolta metriä punaisiin seisomaan, vaan vasta kun huomaavat valojen vaihtuvan kohta. Ruuhkaisempaan aikaan voikin olla perustelua ottaa "paikka jonossa", kun kaikki bussit ei välttämättä pääse Rautatientorilta ulos yksillä vihreillä.

Helsingin linjojen 21V, 65A ja 66A siirryttyä Nobinan hoidettaviksi vuoden 2011 alusta alkaen niillä Nobina otti selvästi matkustajia palvelevan käytännön Kaivokadun pysäkillä Lauttasaaren suuntaan: bussi seisoo yleensä etuovet auki pysäkillä niin kauan, että valot Mannerheimintien yli alkavat vaihtua. Tuolta pysäkiltä nousee niin paljon matkustajia, että hyvin usein siinä seisomisen aikana yksi tai useampi matkustaja ehtii kyytiin.

----------


## Rester

Palatakseni vielä Tampereen Keskustoriin: laiturialueen liikennevalotkin on säädetty niin, että ne eivät vaihdu laiturialueen suuntaan laisinkaan vihreälle, ellei siinä ole yhtään ajoneuvoa odottamassa. Joten tässä on yksinkertaisesti pakko lähtöajan koitettua mennä antureiden päälle odottamaan, että valot vaihtuvat. Tällöin ollaan jo risteysalueella, jossa ottaminen ja jättäminen on millä tahansa ajoneuvolla kiellettyä. Tervettä järkeä muutenkin tässä voi käyttää: yleensä oven avaaminen tekee paitsi karhunpalveluksen niille kuljettajille, jotka yrittävät pitää sovituista säännöistä kiinni, lisäksi nämä alkavat kaivamaan sitä maksuvälinettä esiin siinä etusillalla, jolloin matkan teko, joka muuten olisi jo jatkunut, hidastuu entisestään.

Lisäksi kyseessä on ihan liikenneturvallisuuskysymys: kun vilkun laittaa vasemmalle, niin takaa tulevan auton kuljettaja päättelee, että olet lähdössä liikkeelle, ja sovittaa esim. vauhtiaan sen mukaan, että päästää tämän vilkuttavan auton lähtemään pysäkiltä. Jos vetääkin homman takaisin tässä vaiheessa, aiheuttaa se tarpeetonta liikenteen tarpeetonta tökkimistä ja odottamista. Vaikka henkilöautoilusta kaupungeissa voidaan olla montaa mieltä, ei nillekään saa tarpeetonta kiusaa ja hidastelua tehdä omasta toiminnastaan johtuen.

Eli jos kumartaa tälle yhdelle juoksijalle, pyllistää niille viidellekymmenelle muulle pysäkillä ajoissa oleelle. Toki harvemman vuorovälin aikaan tulee ekstrahetkiä odoteltua vaihtomatkustajia, mutta siltikään valoista ei ketään enää oteta.

----------


## J_J

> Palatakseni vielä Tampereen Keskustoriin: laiturialueen liikennevalotkin on säädetty niin, että ne eivät vaihdu laiturialueen suuntaan laisinkaan vihreälle, ellei siinä ole yhtään ajoneuvoa odottamassa. Joten tässä on yksinkertaisesti pakko lähtöajan koitettua mennä antureiden päälle odottamaan, että valot vaihtuvat. Tällöin ollaan jo risteysalueella, jossa ottaminen ja jättäminen on millä tahansa ajoneuvolla kiellettyä.


Erittäin hyvin sanottu. Vaikka tunnistinten päälle ajaa odottamaan, on nykyinen viive torilta pois pääsyyn todella pitkä. Sitä pidennettiin (muutettiin valojen vaihtumisjärjestystä torilta pääsyä hidastaen) jossain vaiheessa oliko viime keväänä. 



> Eli jos kumartaa tälle yhdelle juoksijalle, pyllistää niille viidellekymmenelle muulle pysäkillä ajoissa oleelle. Toki harvemman vuorovälin aikaan tulee ekstrahetkiä odoteltua vaihtomatkustajia, mutta siltikään valoista ei ketään enää oteta.


Tämän saman, ehkä hieman eri sanakääntein, olen sanonut tälläkin foorumilla useampaan kertaan. Niiden ajoissa autoon tulleiden, mahdollisesti useiden kymmenten asiakkaiden aika on minun silmissäni arvokkaampaa, kuin sen "mattimyöhäisen", jolle seuraava bussi tulee käytännössä aina arkena siedettävän odotusajan päästä ainakin Tampereella. Kohtuutonta viivyttää näiden asiallisesti, eli ajallaan autoon tulleiden matkaa pahimmillaan minuuteilla vain yhden myöhästelijän takia. Pahimmassa tapauksessa viivytetään myös kaikkien muiden samaan aikaan Keskustorilta pois pyrkivien linjojen matkaa yhtä paljon, jolloin kärsivien matkustajien määrä moninkertaistuu.

Ja ei - edelleenkään kyse ei ole mistään vallan osoituksesta. Kyse on TASAPUOLISESTA ja -LAATUISESTA palvelusta kaikkia heitä kohtaan, jotka ovat oivaltaneet tulla ajoissa kulkuvälineeseen. Se olkoon jatkossakin se ohjenuora, jonka mukaan toimin.

----------


## Overdriver

> Odotan mielenkiinnolla, mitä Overdrive kertoo reagoinnistaan tuossa kertomassaan tilanteessa. Stereotyyppinen kuljettajan ratkaisu tuntuisi olevan sellainen, että tapitetaan silmä kovana tuulilasia ja teeskennellään, ettei nähdä sitä napin toistuvaa painamista eikä kuulla rahastuspöydän naputtelua. Sellainen tapa reagoida on tietysti epäammattimainen ja väärä. Vähimmillään voi odottaa, että poistumista yrittävälle matkustajalle kerrotaan, missä seuraava pysäkki on, kuten tässä varmasti kävikin.


Heittelin kolikoilla ja pistin tupakaksi.

----------


## Bussipoika

Tänään tuli ensimmäisen kerran puolen vuoden kuvaamisen jälkeen tilanne, jossa kuljettaja näyttää kuvaajalle keskisormea ja muita käsimerkkejä, joita en kyllä ymmärtänyt. Kannattaisiko tästä pistää palautetta liikennöitsijälle, ja jos kannattaa, niin mitä kirjoitan palautteeseen? Kuvaa en viitsi pistää foorumille...

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tänään tuli ensimmäisen kerran puolen vuoden kuvaamisen jälkeen tilanne, jossa kuljettaja näyttää kuvaajalle keskisormea ja muita käsimerkkejä, joita en kyllä ymmärtänyt. Kannattaisiko tästä pistää palautetta liikennöitsijälle, ja jos kannattaa, niin mitä kirjoitan palautteeseen? Kuvaa en viitsi pistää foorumille...


Mä en ite vaivaudu keskisormista laittaa palautetta, sen verran usein pitäisi nimittäin kirjoittaa.  Palautetta oon laittanut esim. jos kuski tulee kesken ajon ulos huutamaan tai vaatii multa kameraa. (Jälkimmäinenkin on tapahtunut kahdesti)

Mutta jos päätät laittaa palautetta niin kerro mahdollisimman selkeästi mitä ja missä  on tapahtunut. Se menee sitten HSL:n kautta liikennöitsijälle.

Tänään 160:lla kuski tervehti minua ja kameraani ystävällisellä tervehdyksellä, että tulee niitä mukaviakin käsimerkkejä.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Tänään 160:lla kuski tervehti minua ja kameraani ystävällisellä tervehdyksellä, että tulee niitä mukaviakin käsimerkkejä.


Jep! Itse olen pistänyt muutaman kerran hyvää palautetta moikkauksista menemään liikennöitsijälle, niistä tulee hyvä mieli itselle ja myös kuskille  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Läheltä piti -tilanne Kustaa Vaasan tiellä, kun bussinkuljettaja ajoi päin punaisia: http://www.iltalehti.fi/iltvuutiset/...84714_v0.shtml

OT: En tiedä ko. tapauksen taustoja, mutta ihmettelin reilu viikko sitten noiden valojen toimintaa. Painettuani jalankulkuvalojen nappia, jouduin odottamaan yli minuutin vihreää, minkä aikana yhtään autoa ei mennyt suojatien ohi maalle päin. Heti kun ensimmäiset autot ilmestyivät mutkan takaa näkyviin, vaihtui valo vihreäksi jalankukijoille.

----------


## Marianna

> Läheltä piti -tilanne Kustaa Vaasan tiellä, kun bussinkuljettaja ajoi päin punaisia: http://www.iltalehti.fi/iltvuutiset/...84714_v0.shtml
> 
> OT: En tiedä ko. tapauksen taustoja, mutta ihmettelin reilu viikko sitten noiden valojen toimintaa. Painettuani jalankulkuvalojen nappia, jouduin odottamaan yli minuutin vihreää, minkä aikana yhtään autoa ei mennyt suojatien ohi maalle päin. Heti kun ensimmäiset autot ilmestyivät mutkan takaa näkyviin, vaihtui valo vihreäksi jalankukijoille.


Mitenkään puolustelematta punaisia päin ajamista joskus näitä vahinkoja vaan sattuu. Vaikka valo olisi pysäkiltä lähtiessä vihreä ja keltaisen kestoaika on nopeusrajoitusalueella 40-50km/h 3 sekuntia ( ainakin Liikenneministeriön asetuksen mukaan ), saattaa puolet autosta jo hyvinkin mennä ihan kirkkailla punaisilla läpi.

----------


## Tuomas

Ei tuohon muuta voi sanoa kuin että olipa hurjan näköinen tilanne. Onneksi jalankulkijat olivat hereillä ja selvittiin säikähdyksellä!

Videolla näkyvä paikka vaatii tarkkuutta, koska pysäkki on lähellä liikennevaloja, ja kaikki opastimet jäävät ainakin näkökentän ulottumattomiin, elleivät peräti kokonaan tuulilasin pilarien, aurinkoverhojen jne. taakse näkymättömiin. Vaaran paikka on varsinkin, jos valo palaa vihreänä pysäkille saavuttaessa ja ehtii vaihtua punaiseksi ennen lähtöä, eikä muilla kaistoilla ole muita autoja.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Läheltä piti -tilanne Kustaa Vaasan tiellä, kun bussinkuljettaja ajoi päin punaisia: http://www.iltalehti.fi/iltvuutiset/...84714_v0.shtml
> 
> OT: En tiedä ko. tapauksen taustoja, mutta ihmettelin reilu viikko sitten noiden valojen toimintaa. Painettuani jalankulkuvalojen nappia, jouduin odottamaan yli minuutin vihreää, minkä aikana yhtään autoa ei mennyt suojatien ohi maalle päin. Heti kun ensimmäiset autot ilmestyivät mutkan takaa näkyviin, vaihtui valo vihreäksi jalankukijoille.


Olen todennut siellä päin liikkuessani saman asian näissä valoissa, aivan kuin olisi tehty sekä autoilijoiden että kevyen liikenteen kiusaksi.

----------


## ess

> Olen todennut siellä päin liikkuessani saman asian näissä valoissa, aivan kuin olisi tehty sekä autoilijoiden että kevyen liikenteen kiusaksi.


Näissä paikoissa jalankulkijan kannattaa mennä punaisilla yli sopivassa raossa nappia painamatta.

----------


## scaniaboy

25.9
Olin menossa stadiin aamulla kun linjan 741 kuski ajoi koko matkan punaisia päin eikä edes välittänyt kun meinasi tulla kolari mersun kanssa kaikki matkustajat huusi kuskille mitä v****a sä teet mutta kuski vain katsoi peiliin ja jatkoi ajamista

----------


## Bussipoika

Bussikuski(t) listasivat ärsyttäviä asiakastyyppejä: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/tyoelama/a...742892865.html

----------


## Kani

Ehkä tässä tulee "bussikuskin" ja "linja-autonkuljettajan" ero esiin. Ammattimainen "linja-autonkuljettaja" kyllä ymmärtää, että asiakkaissa on puutteita, kuten meissä kaikissa on, eikä tee siitä itselleen ongelmaa.

----------


## 339-DF

En ymmärrä kohtaa 9. Jos asiakas huomauttaa, että kuskinvaihdossa kestää liian kauan, niin huomautuksen seurauksena vaihto kestää vielä kauemmin. Miksi? Tästä saa nyt sellaisen kuvan, että kuskit alkaisivat tarkoituksellisesti viivytellä tätä asiakasta kiusatakseen. Sellaista ei varmaan tapahdu  mitä tässä oikein tarkoitetaan?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Minkä ihmeen tähden esim. juuri kuljettajan vaihtoon kuluvasta ajasta pitää valittaa? Ja minkä tähden myöhässä olosta pitää valittaa ja kitistä kuljettajalle? Yleensä myöhässä oloon on joku syy! Maalaisjärjen käyttö tuntuu olevan monelle Minä-Minä-valittajalle täysin mahdotonta. Ja usein myöhässä olo johtuu juurikin matkustajista itsestään. Kuljettaja yrittää suoriutua kireistä aikatauluista, ruuhkista, työmaa kohdista ja hankalista risteyksistä jollainlailla sääntöjä noudatellen, tai ainakin jotain sinnepäin. Ja kiitoksena kiukkuinen huuto päin naamaa "Oletpa sinä paljon myöhässä!". Tekisi mieli huutaa takaisin "Haista vittu!, mutta ei tietenkään niin voi tehdä. Ei tietenkään. Tahtoo vaan jotenkin näkyä tapahtuman jälkeen asiakaspalvelussa tällaiset tilanteet... Viimeksi perjantaina juuri tällainen tapaus, johtui lähinnä yksien liikennevalojen toimimattomuudesta. En oikein ylipäätään ymmärrä sellaista jatkuvaa valitusta, joka on tullut nykypäivään jäädäkseen. Asiakas ei todellakaan ole aina oikeassa, mutta sitä ei saa sanoa ääneen. Minusta "parhaimpia" asiakkaita ovat rollaattoreilla kulkevat vanhukset ja lastenvaunuilla liikkuvat äidit lapsineen. Asiallisella käytöksellä puolin ja toisin näistä ryhmistä kukaan ei ole valittanut yhtään mistään 21 vuoden aikana. Keski-ikäiset niuhottajat valittaa kaikista eniten. Jopa siitä, että autoissa on lastenvaunuja!

----------


## Knightrider

> En ymmärrä kohtaa 9. Jos asiakas huomauttaa, että kuskinvaihdossa kestää liian kauan, niin huomautuksen seurauksena vaihto kestää vielä kauemmin. Miksi? Tästä saa nyt sellaisen kuvan, että kuskit alkaisivat tarkoituksellisesti viivytellä tätä asiakasta kiusatakseen. Sellaista ei varmaan tapahdu  mitä tässä oikein tarkoitetaan?


Tietenkin sananvaihto asiakkaan kanssa hidastaa toimenpidettä entisestään.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Toissa päivänä omalle kohdalleni sattui varsin erikoinen tilanne linjalla h56, kun tulin Kantsun suunnalta Kalasatamaan: kuljettaja paitsi puhui koko matkan kännykkäänsä jotain kaukaisempaa kuin vironkieltä, pysähtyi ukkeli joka ikiselle pysäkille ainakin minuutiksi. Mistään HSL:n täsmällisyysmittauksesta ei tuolla reissulla ollut kyse.

----------


## Knightrider

> Toissa päivänä omalle kohdalleni sattui varsin erikoinen tilanne linjalla h56, kun tulin Kantsun suunnalta Kalasatamaan: kuljettaja paitsi puhui koko matkan kännykkäänsä jotain kaukaisempaa kuin vironkieltä, pysähtyi ukkeli joka ikiselle pysäkille ainakin minuutiksi. Mistään HSL:n täsmällisyysmittauksesta ei tuolla reissulla ollut kyse.


Olisit kysynyt syytä? Ainakin Tallinnassa ruuhka-aikaan bussilinjalla 5 stop-nappeja ei käytetty lainkaan, vaan bussi pysähtyi kaikilla pysäkeillä varsin kiireettömästi. Onko yleinenkin tapa, esimerkiksi korttelikaupungissa tai ruuhka-aikaan, vai sattuivatko namiskat olemaan epäkunnossa? Sattui nimittäin olemaan ainoa kerta vähään aikaan, kun olen matkustanut siellä bussilla.

----------


## citybus

> Olisit kysynyt syytä? Ainakin Tallinnassa ruuhka-aikaan bussilinjalla 5 stop-nappeja ei käytetty lainkaan, vaan bussi pysähtyi kaikilla pysäkeillä varsin kiireettömästi. Onko yleinenkin tapa, esimerkiksi korttelikaupungissa tai ruuhka-aikaan, vai sattuivatko namiskat olemaan epäkunnossa? Sattui nimittäin olemaan ainoa kerta vähään aikaan, kun olen matkustanut siellä bussilla.


Itse tapasin tällaisen pysähtelijän joskus menneenä vuonna linjalla h53, saattaahan olla tietysti HELB:ltä Pölhölään siirtyneitä  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Onhan näitä (meitä) kuljettajia monekseen, mutta tuollaista toimintaa olisi kyllä kannattanut kysyä suoraan kuljettajalta. Itse kävelin kerran kysymään h53:a ohjastaneelta Üllarilta, että miksi ihmeessä tämä rullaa kaikki alamäet ja lähestyy liikennevaloja vaihde vapaalla. Kaveri kiihdytti aina matkanopeuteen ja napsautti vaihteen pois päältä. Sturenkadun-Helsinginkadun alamäkeä tultiin aina Mäntymäentien risteykseen asti "N" valittuna vaihteistosta. Kuulemma siksi, että polttoaineenkulutus on silloin Volvon mittarin mukaan pienempi.

Neuvoin ystävällisesti, aiempaan kuljettajakokemukseeni viitaten, kiihdyttämään rivakasti nopeusrajoituksen mukaiseen nopeuteen ja sitten rullaamaan ajovaihteella kaasu ylhäällä. Kaveri oli kuin ei koskaan olisi kuullutkaan tuosta. Hämmästeli vielä Paciuksenkadun alamäessä, että onko se kulutus todella nollassa kun D-vaihteella rullataan.

Monenlaisia.

----------


## j-lu

> Ja usein myöhässä olo johtuu juurikin matkustajista itsestään. Kuljettaja yrittää suoriutua kireistä aikatauluista, ruuhkista, työmaa kohdista ja hankalista risteyksistä jollainlailla sääntöjä noudatellen, tai ainakin jotain sinnepäin. Ja kiitoksena kiukkuinen huuto päin naamaa "Oletpa sinä paljon myöhässä!". Tekisi mieli huutaa takaisin "Haista vittu!, mutta ei tietenkään niin voi tehdä.


Oletko miettinyt terapiaa tai muuta hoitoa? Elämä voisi olla helpompaa, jos stressaisit vähemmän.

----------


## citybus

> Oletko miettinyt terapiaa tai muuta hoitoa? Elämä voisi olla helpompaa, jos stressaisit vähemmän.


Kyllä se on osa matkustajista, joka terapiaa kaipaa. Minä tajusin jo pikkuskidinä, että se tuskin on kuljettajasta lähes koskaan kiinni, jos vuoro on myöhässä. Ei kukaan tahallaan hidastele - tai aniharva.

Tajusin myös jo ala-asteiässä, että busseja liikkuu pääkaupunkiseudulla monia satoja erilaisia ja erivärisiä, eikä todellakaan linjan 17 kuljettaja voi tietää, miksi 66A on myöhässä Ateneumilla tai miksi edellisen auton kuljettaja "ajoi ohi".

Lainattu kommentti edustaa juurikin minäminä-keskivertomatkustajan ajatusmaailmaa. Kuski hoitoon, minussa ei ole mitään vikaa.

----------


## j-lu

> Kyllä se on osa matkustajista, joka terapiaa kaipaa. Minä tajusin jo pikkuskidinä, että se tuskin on kuljettajasta lähes koskaan kiinni, jos vuoro on myöhässä. Ei kukaan tahallaan hidastele - tai aniharva.
> 
> Tajusin myös jo ala-asteiässä, että busseja liikkuu pääkaupunkiseudulla monia satoja erilaisia ja erivärisiä, eikä todellakaan linjan 17 kuljettaja voi tietää, miksi 66A on myöhässä Ateneumilla tai miksi edellisen auton kuljettaja "ajoi ohi".
> 
> Lainattu kommentti edustaa juurikin minäminä-keskivertomatkustajan ajatusmaailmaa. Kuski hoitoon, minussa ei ole mitään vikaa.


Nyt et ymmärtänyt edes vähää alusta. Kyse ei ole sitä, etteivätkö asiakkaat osaisi käyttäytyä huonosti tai etteikö matkustamon puolellakin olisi paljon hoitotarpeita. Kyse on vain ja ainoastaan siitä, että jos kuskin tekee mieli huutaa "haista vittua" jollekin valittavalle asiakkaalle, niin siinä ei ole kuskillakaan kaikki kunnossa. Ei sellainen ole normaalia, eikä varmasti tervettä pidemmän päälle, jos stressitasot ovat tuota luokkaa. Kyllä silloin on syytä harkita ulkopuolista apua.

Edit. Itse en ole sanonut kuskeille koskaan muuta kuin "moi!" ja " kiitos!", eikä ole tehnyt edes mieli sanoa muuta. Pitäisin sellaista melko normaalina.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kyse on vain ja ainoastaan siitä, että jos kuskin tekee mieli huutaa "haista vittua" jollekin valittavalle asiakkaalle, niin siinä ei ole kuskillakaan kaikki kunnossa.


Minusta tuollainen kuulostaa aivan normaalilta ihmiseltä. Kenenpä meistä ei joskus tekisi mieli samoin huutaa. Normaali inhimillinen asia. Se tosin mahdollistaa asiakaspalvelutehtävässä toimimisen, ettei tätä toteuta koskaan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Älä nyt ota liian vakavasti. Lähinnä tarkoitin sitä, että nykyään tuntuu olevan itsestään selvää, että asiakaspalvelijalle saa huutaa ja sanoa ihan mitä tahansa. Sanomattakin on selvää, että joskus meinaa hermostua turhanpäiväiselle valittamiselle. En ole ollenkaan sressaantunut, jonkun sortin terapia tekisi varmasti meille kaikille aika-ajoin ihan hyvää. Sen verran käytöstapoja omaan, että en ala esim. kaupassa haukkumaan myyjää, jos kassalla kestää kolme minuuttia normaalia kauemmin.

----------


## chauffer

> Itse tapasin tällaisen pysähtelijän joskus menneenä vuonna linjalla h53, saattaahan olla tietysti HELB:ltä Pölhölään siirtyneitä  .


Laitatko selvennyksen/perustelun tähän kommenttiin?  :Mad:

----------


## HeSa

> Oletko miettinyt terapiaa tai muuta hoitoa? Elämä voisi olla helpompaa, jos stressaisit vähemmän.


Kuvitteletko tosiaan että kuljettavat ovat jonkinlaisia yli-ihmisiä joilla ei ole normaalia reaktiota ?  Pääasia ettei sanota suoraan hankalille asiakkaille mitä heistä ajattelee. Ongelma ja kuinka siitä selvitetään on kaikissa palvelu-ammatissa tismalleen sama.

----------


## j-lu

> Kuvitteletko tosiaan että kuljettavat ovat jonkinlaisia yli-ihmisiä joilla ei ole normaalia reaktiota ?  Pääasia ettei sanota suoraan hankalille asiakkaille mitä heistä ajattelee. Ongelma ja kuinka siitä selvitetään on kaikissa palvelu-ammatissa tismalleen sama.


Kuvittelin, että myös kuskit ovat laskeutueet puusta ja alkaneet kävellä kahdella jalalla vähän kauemmin kuin pari vuosikymmentä sitten. Reaktioden perusteella en ole enää kovin varma asiasta. Jos ei pysty suhtautumaan asikaspalvelutyössä olan kohautuksella asiakkaiden huonoon käytökseen, vaan tekee itse mieli käyttäytyä samoin, niin suosittelen ainakin vaihtamaan ammattia. Ei se taatusti auta ongelmien selvittämistäkään, että sisällä kiehuu ja joutuu pidättelemään purkautumistaan.

----------


## sm3

Kyllä jokaisella joskus kiehahtaa. Mutta se menee suurella osalla ohi noin yhdessä tai kahdessa minuutissa kokonaan ellei aiemmin. Voisin ajatella tämän olevan ns. olan kohautus ettei jäädä miettimään asiaa. Se vasta ihmisiä ärsyttää jos leveän hymyn kanssa kuuntelee kun toinen valittaa, asiakas tuntee että hänelle nauretaan tai ettei oteta tosissaan. Valittavan tai riitaa haastavan ihmisen "läpi katsominen" on hyvä, eli katsoo tavallaan kuin ei siinä ketään oliskaan jolloin yleensä tilanne päättyy. Tämä toimii ainakin juopuneiden riitahaastavien kanssa, pari kertaa tämä koittaa ärsyttää ja kyllästyy kun häntä ei huomioida. Mutta jokaisella kiehahtaa vaikka sitten vain sekunnin ajan. Se on täysin normaalia, mutta todellinen asiakaspalvelija ei anna sen näkyä mitenkään.

En muuten tajua laisinkaan j-lu:n pointtia...         Ja miten puusta laskeutuminen tähän liittyy.

----------


## Overdriver

> Itse tapasin tällaisen pysähtelijän joskus menneenä vuonna linjalla h53, saattaahan olla tietysti HELB:ltä Pölhölään siirtyneitä  
> 
> Onhan näitä (meitä) kuljettajia monekseen, mutta tuollaista toimintaa olisi kyllä kannattanut kysyä suoraan kuljettajalta. Itse kävelin kerran kysymään h53:a ohjastaneelta Üllarilta, että miksi ihmeessä tämä rullaa kaikki alamäet ja lähestyy liikennevaloja vaihde vapaalla. Kaveri kiihdytti aina matkanopeuteen ja napsautti vaihteen pois päältä. Sturenkadun-Helsinginkadun alamäkeä tultiin aina Mäntymäentien risteykseen asti "N" valittuna vaihteistosta. Kuulemma siksi, että polttoaineenkulutus on silloin Volvon mittarin mukaan pienempi.
> 
> Neuvoin ystävällisesti, aiempaan kuljettajakokemukseeni viitaten, kiihdyttämään rivakasti nopeusrajoituksen mukaiseen nopeuteen ja sitten rullaamaan ajovaihteella kaasu ylhäällä. Kaveri oli kuin ei koskaan olisi kuullutkaan tuosta. Hämmästeli vielä Paciuksenkadun alamäessä, että onko se kulutus todella nollassa kun D-vaihteella rullataan.
> 
> Monenlaisia.


Ennen vanhaan oli vissiin tapana vaihtaa alamäessä vapaalle. Niistä vuosista tekniikka on muuttunut paljon, ja ties kuinka monen vuosikymmenen ajan onkin suositeltu kytkemään alamäessä raskas vaihde päälle.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mahtaako vaihteistolle tehdä kovinkaan hyvää siinä vaiheessa, kun D kytketään vauhdissa takaisin? Joskus jyrkässä alamäessä liukkaalla kelillä autoa ei tahdo saada D:llä pysähtymään, silloin vapaan kytkeminen auttaa. Siis ihan pienessä vauhdissa. Ainakin B10B ja B7R Volvoja vaivaa tämä. Esim. alamäen alla oleva suojatien ennakointi voi olla tällainen paikka. Koulutuksessa voitaisiin painottaa nykyistä enemmän esim. selviämistä liukkaalla kelillä. Aivan liian monelle kursseilta tulleelle harjoittelijalle on uusi asia esim. telin keventäminen ennen ylämäkeen lähtöä liukkaalta pysäkiltä. Sattuu paljon turhia vahinkoja. Myös teliautolla ajamista voisi opettaa perusteellisemmin. Muutama vko takaperin todistin tilannetta, jossa kuljettaja oli pyyhkäistä suojatielle odottavan jalankulkijan kumoon. Teki täysin turhaan tiukan käännöksen, joita tulisi välttää. Liekö painotus nykyään liiankin paljon kaikessa muussa, kuin itse ajamisessa?

----------


## Tuomas

> Ennen vanhaan oli vissiin tapana vaihtaa alamäessä vapaalle. Niistä vuosista tekniikka on muuttunut paljon, ja ties kuinka monen vuosikymmenen ajan onkin suositeltu kytkemään alamäessä raskas vaihde päälle.


Volvon I-Shift-vaihteistoissa on Eco-Roll-toiminto, joka nimenomaan vaihtaa alamäissä vapaalle. Volvon esitteen mukaan tämä säästää polttoainetta jopa 2%, koska ajoneuvo rullaa pitemmälle, kun vaihteisto on vapaalla, eikä moottori jarruta.

----------


## tkp

> Kuljettaja yrittää suoriutua kireistä aikatauluista, ruuhkista, työmaa kohdista ja hankalista risteyksistä jollainlailla sääntöjä noudatellen, tai ainakin jotain sinnepäin. Ja kiitoksena kiukkuinen huuto päin naamaa "Oletpa sinä paljon myöhässä!". Tekisi mieli huutaa takaisin "Haista vittu!, mutta ei tietenkään niin voi tehdä.


Tampereella on heinäkuun alusta totutettu kuljettajia toteamaan palautetta antavalla asiakkaalle "palautteet jolille". pk-seudulla vastaava lienee "palautteet HSL:lle". Kun aikataulut suunnittelee viranomainen niin saa myöskin ottaa palautteet niistä vastaan.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tänään 29.9. kun h39B lähti Runeberginkadun päättäriltään ja kääntyi Fredalle, kuljettaja ajoi hitaasti pysäkin kohdalla ja katseli, tulisiko ketään kyytiin. Yhtään kättä ei noussut. Kun oltiin jo bussin mitan ohi pysäkin niin johan alkoi käsiä nousta  ja kenkiä kopista.Kuljettaja otti sitten kaikki viisitoista käsivammaista kyytiin pysäkkialueen ulkopuolella. Olihan se tietysti ystävällinen teko mutta melkein olisivat saaneet jäädä. Vai pitäisikö sanoa, että noin isossa laumassa tyhmyys tiivistyy?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tänään 29.9. kun h39B lähti Runeberginkadun päättäriltään ja kääntyi Fredalle, kuljettaja ajoi hitaasti pysäkin kohdalla ja katseli, tulisiko ketään kyytiin. Yhtään kättä ei noussut. Kun oltiin jo bussin mitan ohi pysäkin niin johan alkoi käsiä nousta  ja kenkiä kopista.Kuljettaja otti sitten kaikki viisitoista käsivammaista kyytiin pysäkkialueen ulkopuolella. Olihan se tietysti ystävällinen teko mutta melkein olisivat saaneet jäädä. Vai pitäisikö sanoa, että noin isossa laumassa tyhmyys tiivistyy?


Mielenkiintoista, että välillä näinkin päin. Yleensä kun itse matkustan, niin pysäkillä vähintään puolet ihmisistä nostaa käden pystyyn, määrästä riippumatta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

> Tänään 29.9. kun h39B lähti Runeberginkadun päättäriltään ja kääntyi Fredalle, kuljettaja ajoi hitaasti pysäkin kohdalla ja katseli, tulisiko ketään kyytiin. Yhtään kättä ei noussut. Kun oltiin jo bussin mitan ohi pysäkin niin johan alkoi käsiä nousta  ja kenkiä kopista.Kuljettaja otti sitten kaikki viisitoista käsivammaista kyytiin pysäkkialueen ulkopuolella. Olihan se tietysti ystävällinen teko mutta melkein olisivat saaneet jäädä. Vai pitäisikö sanoa, että noin isossa laumassa tyhmyys tiivistyy?


Itselle sattui muutama viikko sitten, että vaikka seurasin tavoittelemaani autoa liveseurannasta, niin vasta auton sivuuttaessa minut ja muun odottajan pystyi sivulinjakilvestä lukemaan, mikä linja lopulta oli kyseessä. Tässä autossa oli tekninen vika, että etulinjakilpi ei tuolloin lähestyessä toiminut lainkaan ja alkoi palaa (kosketushäiriön takia?) vasta ohituksen jälkeen. Näissä tilanteissa kieltämättä kuljettajan pelisilmä mitataan (vaikkei edustamassasi tapauksessa tästä ollutkaan kyse). Muutamia muitakin busseja tullut sen jälkeen vastaan, joissa etulinjakilpi joko pimeä tai näyttänyt lähinnä tetris-kuviota ja takalinjakilvestä voinut sitten varmistaa, että kyseessä olikin juuri se linja.

----------


## 339-DF

Jos ei linjatunnus näy ollenkaan, niin kannattaa pysäyttää bussi varmuuden vuoksi ja samalla kertoa siitä kuljettajalle  kuljettaja ei välttämättä ollenkaan tiedä, että kilvet ovat särki. Jos tietäisi, hän todennäköisesti pysähtyisi joka pysäkillä ja kertoisi odottajille, mitä linjaa ajaa.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Jos ei linjatunnus näy ollenkaan, niin kannattaa pysäyttää bussi varmuuden vuoksi ja samalla kertoa siitä kuljettajalle  kuljettaja ei välttämättä ollenkaan tiedä, että kilvet ovat särki. Jos tietäisi, hän todennäköisesti pysähtyisi joka pysäkillä ja kertoisi odottajille, mitä linjaa ajaa.


Olen täysin samaa mieltä; tässä minun tapauksessani oli kyseessä MAN-teli missä kilvet olivat täysin kunnossa.

----------


## Marianna

> Ehkä tässä tulee "bussikuskin" ja "linja-autonkuljettajan" ero esiin. Ammattimainen "linja-autonkuljettaja" kyllä ymmärtää, että asiakkaissa on puutteita, kuten meissä kaikissa on, eikä tee siitä itselleen ongelmaa.


Aivan, kyllähän sitä mielensä voi pahoittaa useita kertoja päivässä, jos liian vakavasti kaikki asiat ottaa :Smile:  Varmaan jokainen linja-autonkuljettajan ammatin valinnut on ollut tietoinen siitä, että asiakkaita on monenlaisia, ja osaa tosiaankin olla tekemättä siitä itselleen ongelmaa. Vaikka joskus se saattaa olla aika vaikeaa...

----------


## tohpeeri

554K eksyi tänään 4.10. hieman reitiltään itään päin mennessä. Unohti kääntyä Pitäjänmäentieltä Kaupintielle, kääntyi sitten Strömbergintielle ja sen sekä Strömberginkujan risteyksessä teki peruutuskäännöksen!

----------


## Miccoz

Tulipahan seurattua vaihtokuljettajan toimia 11.10. Palautetta laitettu HSL:lle. Eikai sen näin pitäisi mennä?

Vaihtokuski hyppäsi puikkoihin, ovet kiinni ja menoksi. Seuraavat viisi pysäkinväliä säädettiin ajoasentoa. Sen jälkeen kaivettiin ajaessa repusta kaksi puhelinta ja yksi imukuppiteline, aseteltiin imukuppiteline sivuikkunaan ja räplättiin puhelinta toiset viisi minuuttia, kaikki tämä samalla yhdellä kädellä nykivästi, välillä vastaantulevien kaistalla, ajaen ja nopeusrajoituksista piittaamatta.

Eikai se kuljettajan vaihtoaika voi olla niin tiukka ettei sitä ajoasentoa saa laitettua pysäkillä seistessä? Eiköhän nuo omat puhelimet voi sitten kaivaa päätepysäkillä jos ei siihen ole vaihtopysäkillä aikaa.

----------


## vristo

> Eikai se kuljettajan vaihtoaika voi olla niin tiukka ettei sitä ajoasentoa saa laitettua pysäkillä seistessä? Eiköhän nuo omat puhelimet voi sitten kaivaa päätepysäkillä jos ei siihen ole vaihtopysäkillä aikaa.


Mikä yhtiö oli kyseessä? 

Sitten on myös niitä, jotka valittavat, että ajoasennon ja peilien säätö kestää liian kauan. Penkinsäädön ainakin minä saan parhaimmaksi juuri ajaessa. Ensin siis suurimmat säädöt pysäkillä ollessa ja hienosäätöä ajaessa.

----------


## ess

> Sitten on myös niitä, jotka valittavat, että ajoasennon ja peilien säätö kestää liian kauan. Penkinsäädön ainakin minä saan parhaimmaksi juuri ajaessa. Ensin siis suurimmat säädöt pysäkillä ollessa ja hienosäätöä ajaessa.


Totta. Ei minua ainakaan matkustajana kiinnosta katsella kun kuljettaja säätää penkkiä, peilejä tai ties mitä. Haluan vain että matka jatkuu mahdollisimman nopeasti. Tästä syystä en kuljettajankaan ominaisuudessa viitsi viivästyttää matkan jatkumista näillä toiminteilla.

----------


## J_J

> Sitten on myös niitä, jotka valittavat, että ajoasennon ja peilien säätö kestää liian kauan. Penkinsäädön ainakin minä saan parhaimmaksi juuri ajaessa. Ensin siis suurimmat säädöt pysäkillä ollessa ja hienosäätöä ajaessa.


Miellytä nyt sitten näitä... Kun yhtä "miellyttääkseen" koettaa päästä ripeästi jatkamaan matkaa, ärsyttää samalla suunnattomasti toista (jolla ei kaiketi ole kiirettä mihinkään).

Kyllä itselläkin on tapana muualla, kuin aikatauluntasauspysäkillä tapahtuvissa vaihdoissa, jatkaa matkaa "mahdollisimman ripeästi" ja säädellä sitten tarvittavat säädöt kohdalleen tuonnempana. Kunhan nyt ratin ja penkin väliin mahtuu, niin matka voi jatkua edellyttäen että peileistä näkee edes jotain.

----------


## Miccoz

> Mikä yhtiö oli kyseessä? 
> 
> Sitten on myös niitä, jotka valittavat, että ajoasennon ja peilien säätö kestää liian kauan. Penkinsäädön ainakin minä saan parhaimmaksi juuri ajaessa. Ensin siis suurimmat säädöt pysäkillä ollessa ja hienosäätöä ajaessa.


Veolia.

Totta, kyllä sen hienosäädön voi tehdä ajaessa, mutta että penkin korkeutta ja ratin etäisyyttä sekä korkeutta säädellään monta kertaa ajaessa on jo hieman liikaa. Eli ilmeiesesti kuljettajan vaihtoon ei ole varattu (ylimääräistä) aikaa, jos kerran on niin kiire.

Onkohan niillä, jotka hoputtavat lähtemään, kiire vielä siinäkin vaihessa kun kuljettaja ajaessa säätämiseltään ajaa kolarin? (No tietysti on koska matka katkeaa...) Yllytyksestä voi saada tuomion, mitenköhän tälläisessa tilanteessa katsottaisiin matkustajien osallisuutta?

----------


## vristo

> Totta, kyllä sen hienosäädön voi tehdä ajaessa, mutta että penkin korkeutta ja ratin etäisyyttä sekä korkeutta säädellään monta kertaa ajaessa on jo hieman liikaa.


Näin ammattilaisena sanon tähän: "no problem!" Ainakin minä osaan "syödä purkaa ja puhua samalla puhelimessa". Kun säädöt kerran saa kohdalleen ei niihin sitten tarvitse enää koskea.

----------


## Miccoz

> Näin ammattilaisena sanon tähän: "no problem!" Ainakin minä osaan "syödä purkaa ja puhua samalla puhelimessa". Kun säädöt kerran saa kohdalleen ei niihin sitten tarvitse enää koskea.


No tämä kyseinen kuljettaja ei siis ollut ammattilainen, ajo oli jo ajoasennon säätämisen aikana huteraa, puhumattakaan puhelimen kanssa pelleillystä.

----------


## Overdriver

Jos kuskia vaihdetaan kesken linjan  omassa tapauksessani siis lähinnä Ruskeasuon vaihtopysäkillä  pyrin pääsemään liikkeelle heti, kun jalat yltävät polkimille. Loput säädöt löytyvät kyllä ensimmäisen pysäkkivälin aikana, ja eipähän tarvitse seisottaa takana olevia autoja turhaan. Sen sijaan päätepysäkillä puikkoihin hypätessäni käytän enemmän aikaa hieromiseen  niin asennon kuin itsenikin.

----------


## Pera

Pyörätuolilla matkustanutta ei päästetty ulos bussista: http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...-ulos-bussista

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Törkeää käytöstä. Jos kuljettaja menisi auttamaan, kuten kuuluu, matka jatkuisi noin puolessa minuutissa. Eikä tulisi tällaista julkisuutta. Todelliset matkan hidastajat löytyvät ihan muualta, ja tekevät kiusaa ihan tahallaan.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tänään h39 kuljettaja kieltäytyi ottamasta kolmansia lastenvaunuja kyytiin. Ilmoitti vanhemmille, kylläkin ystävällisesti, että vain kahdet otetaan kyytiin. Kyseessä oli 2012- mallinen Scala missä on paikat kolmelle vaunulle. Hieman matkustajat tuntuivat asiaa ihmettelevän.

----------


## Vainma

> Pyörätuolilla matkustanutta ei päästetty ulos bussista: http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...-ulos-bussista


Mikä mahtaa olla näiden pyörätuoliramppien painorajoitus?
Joskus kuljettajakurssilla muistan kouluttajan sanoneen moneen otteeseen, ettei moottorillisia pyörätuoleja tulisi ottaa kyytiin ollenkaan, kun rampit eivät niitä kuulemma kestä.
Monesti olen niitä kuitenkin nähnyt busseissa matkustavan ja olenpa joskus itsekin (kenties määräyksiä rikkoen) näitä kyytiin ottanut.

----------


## J_J

> Mikä mahtaa olla näiden pyörätuoliramppien painorajoitus?
> Joskus kuljettajakurssilla muistan kouluttajan sanoneen moneen otteeseen, ettei moottorillisia pyörätuoleja tulisi ottaa kyytiin ollenkaan, kun rampit eivät niitä kuulemma kestä.
> Monesti olen niitä kuitenkin nähnyt busseissa matkustavan ja olenpa joskus itsekin (kenties määräyksiä rikkoen) näitä kyytiin ottanut.


Ainakin viime vuosina työpaikalleni hankituissa eri mallisissa Low Entry -Volvoissa olevat Hübner -merkkiset rampit ovat muistaakseni 350kg kestäväksi mitoitettuja. Vanhemmissa (ennen vuotta 2009 hankituissa) Volvoissa ja Scaloissa olevien ramppien merkkiä en osaa sanoa, saattavat olla koritehtaiden omavalmisteita. Ne tuntuvat huomattavan paljon huterammilta, kuin nämä Hübnerin tekeleet.

----------


## Overdriver

> Mikä mahtaa olla näiden pyörätuoliramppien painorajoitus?
> Joskus kuljettajakurssilla muistan kouluttajan sanoneen moneen otteeseen, ettei moottorillisia pyörätuoleja tulisi ottaa kyytiin ollenkaan, kun rampit eivät niitä kuulemma kestä.
> Monesti olen niitä kuitenkin nähnyt busseissa matkustavan ja olenpa joskus itsekin (kenties määräyksiä rikkoen) näitä kyytiin ottanut.


Mulle on opetettu, että jos kulkuvälineessä on ohjaustanko, sitä ei oteta kyytiin. Toisin sanoen moottoroidut tuolit olen ottanut autoon, invamopoja en (ei kyllä ole kukaan yrittänytkään).

----------


## Samppa

> Mikä mahtaa olla näiden pyörätuoliramppien painorajoitus?
> Joskus kuljettajakurssilla muistan kouluttajan sanoneen moneen otteeseen, ettei moottorillisia pyörätuoleja tulisi ottaa kyytiin ollenkaan, kun rampit eivät niitä kuulemma kestä.
> Monesti olen niitä kuitenkin nähnyt busseissa matkustavan ja olenpa joskus itsekin (kenties määräyksiä rikkoen) näitä kyytiin ottanut.


Matkustajien ohjeissa mm. HSL:n kotisivuilla kerrotaan, että (sähkö)pyörätuolin suurin sallittu paino käyttäjän kanssa on 300 kg.
Onneksi pyörätuolien käyttäjät näyttävät tämän hyvin tietävän, milläs kuljettaja heitä punnitsisi.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Joskus positiivistakin palautetta kuljettajalle:
http://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/ar...plodit/4983072
Mutta vaikka tarkoitus onkin hyvä, niin saako kuljettaja tuolla tavalla jättää autonsa ja matkustajansa pariksi minuutiksi pysäkille ja häipyä näkymättömiin (sillä jos esim. auton moottori on koko ajan käynnissä, niin tällainen toiminta vaikuttaa aikamoiselta turvallisuusriskiltä)?

----------


## zige94

> Joskus positiivistakin palautetta kuljettajalle:
> http://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/ar...plodit/4983072
> Mutta vaikka tarkoitus onkin hyvä, niin saako kuljettaja tuolla tavalla jättää autonsa ja matkustajansa pariksi minuutiksi pysäkille ja häipyä näkymättömiin (sillä jos esim. auton moottori on koko ajan käynnissä, niin tällainen toiminta vaikuttaa aikamoiselta turvallisuusriskiltä)?


Jätetäänhän niitä autoja terminaaleissakin käyntiin ja mennään vessaan.

Vihdoin muuten v53:n kuljettajat on oppinu olla ottamatta kyytiin matkustajia Tikkurilassa Vantaanaukion (V6108) pysäkiltä. Sieltä nousee usein porukkaa kyytiin vaikka pysäkillä on kyltti, jossa lukee selvästi pysäkin oöevan vain poistumispysäkki. Kyytiinotto pysäkki on tien toisella puolella, mutta nykysin tuntuu olevan niin vaikeeta ylittää suojatie ja kävellä 50 metriä.

----------


## aki

> Joskus positiivistakin palautetta kuljettajalle:
> http://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/ar...plodit/4983072
> Mutta vaikka tarkoitus onkin hyvä, niin saako kuljettaja tuolla tavalla jättää autonsa ja matkustajansa pariksi minuutiksi pysäkille ja häipyä näkymättömiin (sillä jos esim. auton moottori on koko ajan käynnissä, niin tällainen toiminta vaikuttaa aikamoiselta turvallisuusriskiltä)?


Jutussahan ei mainita jäikö moottori käyntiin vai ei joten sitä ei voi tietää. muuten tuossa ei mielestäni ole mitään arveluttavaa. Kyllähän bussit seisovat päätepysäkeillä ja kuljettajanvaihtopysäkeillä useinkin ilman kuskia poka kyydissä.

----------


## jtm

Haluaisin Autoton espoolainen kuulla perustelusi millä tapaa se olisi turvallisuusriski kun itse en saa millään mieleen vaikka tyhjäkäyttänyt kymmeniä kertojakin pitempiä aikoja bussia tyhjäkäynnillä? Tuntui niin jännältä kommentilta että haluan kuulla perustelun

----------


## C3P

Olettaisin, että tyhjäkäynti tai sen kestoaika ei tässä ole se pointti vaan se, että joku hörhö voisi innostua yrittämään liikkeelle sillä autolla.

----------


## vristo

> Olettaisin, että tyhjäkäynti tai sen kestoaika ei tässä ole se pointti vaan se, että joku hörhö voisi innostua yrittämään liikkeelle sillä autolla.


Vinkki: painaa vaikkapa alkolukon kuittausnappia poistuessaan bussista, niin eipähän lähde liikkeelle. Harva kuitenkaan tietää sen toiminnoista ja mitä pitää tehdä, että auton saa uudelleen liikkeelle.

----------


## zige94

> Olettaisin, että tyhjäkäynti tai sen kestoaika ei tässä ole se pointti vaan se, että joku hörhö voisi innostua yrittämään liikkeelle sillä autolla.


Ihan samalla tavalla voisi missä tahansa terminaaleissa sun muissa "joku hörhö innostua". Yritetäänkö täällä nyt tästäkin keksiä mitä tahansa negatiivistä sanottavaa?

----------


## Rester

> Haluaisin Autoton espoolainen kuulla perustelusi millä tapaa se olisi turvallisuusriski kun itse en saa millään mieleen vaikka tyhjäkäyttänyt kymmeniä kertojakin pitempiä aikoja bussia tyhjäkäynnillä? Tuntui niin jännältä kommentilta että haluan kuulla perustelun


Niin, harvoinpa sinne varikoille kukaan ulkopuolinen hörhö tulee autoa hakemaan pesulinjalta päin seiniä ajamaan.  :Wink: 

Yleisesti ottaen itse nappaan aina auton avaimet mukaan, jos lähden "yleisellä paikalla" katsekontaktin ulottumattomiin linja-autosta, oli siellä sillä hetkellä sitten poka sisällä tai ei. Tämä varsinkin, jos auto seisoo torialueella, jossa jos jonkinlaista ohikulkijaa riittää. Vriston mainitsema alkolukko ei sekään mikään huono käytänne ole. Tosin tässä asiassa on vähän silti tehty kärpäsestä härkänen, hienoa, että tällaisia kuskeja vielä on. Tuskin mitään todellista vaaraa tässä on kuitenkaan kellekään tapahtunut.

----------


## killerpop

> Ihan samalla tavalla voisi missä tahansa terminaaleissa sun muissa "joku hörhö innostua". Yritetäänkö täällä nyt tästäkin keksiä mitä tahansa negatiivistä sanottavaa?


No ainakaan sitä negatiivista sanottavaa ei käyttäjämme C3P sanonut, vaan spekuloi lähinnä mahdollisuuksia. 
Bussikaappaukset ovat onneksi harvinaisia, mutta eivät suinkaan mahdottomia. Pahimmassa tapauksessa kyydissä olleista asiakkaista tulee panttivankeja.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Olettaisin, että tyhjäkäynti tai sen kestoaika ei tässä ole se pointti vaan se, että joku hörhö voisi innostua yrittämään liikkeelle sillä autolla.


Ehkä vahingossa kirjoitin MTV3-linkkini loppukysymyksen siten, että se taisi loukata ja provosoida nimenmaan monia teitä linja-autoliikenteen ammattikuljettajia.

Ja pyydän anteeksi, etten viestittänyt aivan selvästi sitä mitä halusin kommentoida.

Sillä haluaisin ehdottomasti uskoa, että tämäkin hyvin palveleva linja-auton 75 kuljettaja on täysin ammattitaitoisesti pysäyttänyt ajoneuvonsa kunnollisesti havaiten myös tuolloisen n. klo 19 matkustajatilanteen ilmeisen rauhallisuuden (ja joka tapauksessahan HSL-alueen busseissa on kuljettajilla kai nykyisin jo siinä määrin hyvin lukittuvat turvalliset ohjaamotilat, että välitöntä pelkoa esim. rahastuskassojen varastamisesta tai muista väärinkäytöksistä ei ole, vaikka kuljettaja ei olekaan ajoneuvossa?).

Mutta C3P huomautti kommentissaan juuri sitä taustalla olevaa epäilystä, että jos esim. jossakin viikonlopun yöbussivuorossa joku huonossa hapessa oleva C2H5OH-ylös/alas-promille- tai piri-esso-dulla-hepo-sekopää polttaa päreensä tällaisesta ylimääräisestä pidentyneestä bussipysäkkiviivästymisestään, niin ko. tilanteessa voi tämä hullun raivolla toimiva tyyppi yrittää kaappaamallaan käyntivalmiilla linja-autolla toistaa vaikkapa oman versionsa GermanWings-perämiehen kaltaisesta massatuhosta.

----------


## SD202

Laitetaanpas lisää kehuja tänne. Näin perjantaipäivänä, kun eräs äiti odotteli että pääsee lastenvaunujen kanssa ylittämään suojatien Koskelantiellä. Kohti itää matkalla ollut linjan 506 kuljettaja pysäyttikin bussinsa suojatien eteen, jotta äiti pääsee turvallisesti ylittämään suojatien. Hienointa tässä tapauksessa oli se, että bussinkuljettaja ajoi bussinsa sen verran toisenkin kaistan puolelle, ettei kukaan olisi mahtunut siitä autolla ohitse ja aiheuttamaan vaaratilannetta.

----------


## HeSa

Hyvää että tulee vaihteeksi myös kehuja. Tässä toinenkin, vaikka tapahtui jo muutama vuosi sitten. Espoon Nihtisillassa, linjalla 5 (tai silloinen 35). Bussi seisoo pysäkillä, ottaa lisää matkustajia ja kun viimeinen on tullut ovesta sisään kuljettaja huomaa vanhahkon miehen, joka liikkuu vaivalloisesti kepillä ja yrittää epätoivoisesti viittaamalla ehtiä mukaan kyytiin vaikka hän oli vasta kymmenkunta metriä pysäkin takana. Miestä odottamalla olisi kulunut useita minuutteja jolloin kuljettaja peruuttaa bussinsa sen verran ettei mies enää tarvitse ottaa montakaan askelta ehtiäkseen mukaan kyytiin. Takana ei tietysti ollut muita linja-autoja eikä muutakaan liikennettä juuri silloin. Valpas ja palveluhenkinen kuljettaja sai ansaitun kiitoksen.

----------


## chauffer

> Hyvää että tulee vaihteeksi myös kehuja. Tässä toinenkin, vaikka tapahtui jo muutama vuosi sitten. Espoon Nihtisillassa, linjalla 5 (tai silloinen 35).


 E5 on kyllä aina ollut E5, silloinen E35 on nykyään 543  :Laughing:

----------


## aulis

> E5 on kyllä aina ollut E5, silloinen E35 on nykyään 543


Toki suuremmalta osin nykyään linja 553. Ja aavistus 51:tä.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

Vajaa tunti sitten oli taas sama viro/venäläinen sankari kuski vauhdissa kuin aikasemminkin, VT 500/v53 klo 19:18 Leinelänkaarelta Tikkurilaan. Jätti 10v pikkusiskoni jalan oven väliin, ei kiinnostanut noudattaa STOP-merkkiä Uusiniityntieltä Talvikkitielle käännyttäessä ja ei taaskaan huvittanut päästää matkustajia ulos Tikkurilan matkakeskuksella laiturilla 16. Kaksi viimeistä on ominaisia kyseiselle kuljettajalle. Itseeni vaan ihmetyttää et miksi tekee tuollaista työtä jos ei kiinnosta liikennesääntöjä noudattaa ja pysähtyy miten huvittaa? PK-seudulta vähennetään olikohan reilu 100 kuljettajaa nyt Kehäradan avautumisen ja Vantaan linjastouudistuksen yhteydessä, joten kyseinen kuljettaja voisi harkita alan vaihtoa. Toisaalta Veoliaa ei kyllä muutenkaan kiinnosta mitä heidän kuljettajansa tekee.

En foorumilaisista linja-autonkuljettajista ja muista ajokortin omaavista tiedä, mutta mun muistaakseni liikennesäännöt on liikenensääntöjä eikä "noh kattoo mikä mun fiilis on" sääntöjä.

Tohon mainitsemaani risteykseen on ihan syystä laitettu tällä viikolla stop-merkki. Talvikkitie on suosittu pyöräilytie ja juuri ennen mainittua risteystä on alamäki. Uusiniityntieltä tulevilla on väistämisvelvollisuus jalankulkijoihin ja pyöräiliöihin sekä muihin ajoneuvoihin nähden ja monesti autoilijat ja bussit eivät tuota noudata jonka vuoksi siihen iskettiin STOP-merkki. Jostain syystä monessakin paikkaa vaan tuntuu siltä ettei bussinkuljettajia STOP-merkit koske. Kyllä sen voin uskoa et voi olla vatuttavaa pysähtyä bussilla ja lähteä heti uudestaan liikkeelle mutta sitten suosittelen alan vaihtoa tai muuta.

----------


## Kani

Olethan Zige muistanut lähettää palautetta noista tapauksista. Asioihin ei muuten pystytä puuttumaan.

----------


## zige94

> Olethan Zige muistanut lähettää palautetta noista tapauksista. Asioihin ei muuten pystytä puuttumaan.


Tottakai, joka ikisestä. Pahimmat "ongelmat" joista oon pelkästään yksin laittanut jo 14 palautetta  tän vuoden puolella on v53:n pysähtymiskäytännöt Tikkurilassa kun 2/3 osaa kuljettajista tekee niinkuin HSL on liikennöitsijää ohjeistanut ja 1/3 sitten oman mielen mukaan. Eli HSL:n ohjeistuksen mukaan (tieto siis peräisin HSL:ltä) v53 purkaa matkustajat laiturissa 16, jos STOP-nappia on painettu. Osaa kuljettajista tämä ei vaan tunnu kiinnostavan. Onneksi ovat jo melkein saaneet ruotuun, HSL:n mukaan ovat ohjeistuksen + 3 lisämuistutusta toimittanut Veolialle (eri asia tietenkin onko oikeesti vai onko vain palautteeseen liirumlaarumia vastaillut). Ehkä tosta jaksaa vielä heinäkuuhun asti vääntää ja sen jälkeen onneksi Kehärata aukeaa ja v53:een ei tarvitse astua. Elokuusta alkaen tosin v53:n korvaajaa 574:sta taitaa joutua käyttää TTS:lle matkaamiseen.

----------


## toson

"taas sama viro/venäläinen sankari kuski" onko kuljettajan alkuperällä jotain merkitystä?Minusta tuntuu että Sinä Zike olet rasisti?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Melkoisen ahkera palautteen antaja...hmm...ovatko kaikki varmasti ihan asiasta?

----------


## VHi

> Melkoisen ahkera palautteen antaja...hmm...ovatko kaikki varmasti ihan asiasta?


Joo, tänäänkin kuski jarrutti niin kovasti, että reppuni putosi penkiltä lattialle! 

No, asiaan. Vähän vaikea uskoa, että aina kuskin tehdessä virheen hän tekisi sen piittaamattomuuttaan tai tahallaan. Toki miten tilanne sen jälkeen hoidetaan on tärkeää. Kuskit tekevät rankkaa ja vastuullista työtä. Kokemukseni mukaan suurin osa virheistä menee osastoon inhimillinen erehdys, eikä suinkaan tahallisuus.

Kerran sateisella säällä 550:n kuljettaja laittoi takaovet kiinni siten, että eräs nainen oli jäämässä väliin. Ovi ei kyllä edes osunut, sillä kuljettaja huomasi asian ja avasi heti ovet. Nainen marssi bussin etuosaan ja kysyi kuskilta: Et sitten nähnyt että olin tulossa kyytiin? Kuski: Joo en nähnyt kun toi ikkuna on yläreunasta huurussa. Sinne takaovelle on vaikea nähdä. Matkustaja: No sehän ei ole mun ongelma. Kuljettaja: Sä tulit juoksujalkaa tuolta pysäkin takaa ja juoksit ovien väliin, onneks kuitenkin näin sut. Matkustaja: Vai niin, nyt kuule vähän huolellisuutta! 

Kuski jäi jollain rievulla pyyhkimään etuikkunaa, jolloin tämä matkustaja suureen ääneen kailotti, että vois tämä bussi lähtö jo.

----------


## toson

> Melkoisen ahkera palautteen antaja...hmm...ovatko kaikki varmasti ihan asiasta?


Toivottavasti nim. Zige ei ole muutaman vuoden kuluttua sairaseläkkeellä liiallisen stressin takia,tuntuu ottavan murheita turhasta    :Wink:

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Vajaa tunti sitten oli taas sama viro/venäläinen sankari kuski vauhdissa kuin aikasemminkin, VT 500/v53 klo 19:18 Leinelänkaarelta Tikkurilaan. Jätti 10v pikkusiskoni jalan oven väliin, ei kiinnostanut noudattaa STOP-merkkiä Uusiniityntieltä Talvikkitielle käännyttäessä ja ei taaskaan huvittanut päästää matkustajia ulos Tikkurilan matkakeskuksella laiturilla 16. Kaksi viimeistä on ominaisia kyseiselle kuljettajalle. Itseeni vaan ihmetyttää et miksi tekee tuollaista työtä jos ei kiinnosta liikennesääntöjä noudattaa ja pysähtyy miten huvittaa? PK-seudulta vähennetään olikohan reilu 100 kuljettajaa nyt Kehäradan avautumisen ja Vantaan linjastouudistuksen yhteydessä, joten kyseinen kuljettaja voisi harkita alan vaihtoa. Toisaalta Veoliaa ei kyllä muutenkaan kiinnosta mitä heidän kuljettajansa tekee.
> 
> En foorumilaisista linja-autonkuljettajista ja muista ajokortin omaavista tiedä, mutta mun muistaakseni liikennesäännöt on liikenensääntöjä eikä "noh kattoo mikä mun fiilis on" sääntöjä.
> 
> Tohon mainitsemaani risteykseen on ihan syystä laitettu tällä viikolla stop-merkki. Talvikkitie on suosittu pyöräilytie ja juuri ennen mainittua risteystä on alamäki. Uusiniityntieltä tulevilla on väistämisvelvollisuus jalankulkijoihin ja pyöräiliöihin sekä muihin ajoneuvoihin nähden ja monesti autoilijat ja bussit eivät tuota noudata jonka vuoksi siihen iskettiin STOP-merkki. Jostain syystä monessakin paikkaa vaan tuntuu siltä ettei bussinkuljettajia STOP-merkit koske. Kyllä sen voin uskoa et voi olla vatuttavaa pysähtyä bussilla ja lähteä heti uudestaan liikkeelle mutta sitten suosittelen alan vaihtoa tai muuta.


Hyvä zige! Arvostan kun laitat palautteita, niin minäkin.. Viimeksi laitoin Lähilinjan 237 kuskista, joka ahdisteli piinaavasti edessä menevää VW pakua. Ja teki näin äkkijarrutuksen kun suojatiellä meni kävelijöitä, melkein perässä oltiin kiinni. Ja mummeleita palveli todella huonosti.. Ajamalla esimerkiksi kauas pysäkkisyvennyksestä.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## zige94

> "taas sama viro/venäläinen sankari kuski" onko kuljettajan alkuperällä jotain merkitystä?Minusta tuntuu että Sinä Zike olet rasisti?


Sovitaan sitten vaikka niin. Sen verran paljon kuitenkin busseilla matkustan että oon huomannut kyseisten kuskien olevan näit enemmän väliinpitämättömiä. Eivätkä myöskään osaa pahemmin tervehtiä.




> Melkoisen ahkera palautteen antaja...hmm...ovatko kaikki varmasti ihan asiasta?


Tottakai palautetta annetaan jos on syytä. Kyllä niitä positiivisiä palautteitakin lähtee. Suurinosahan palautteista on edelleenkin tuosta Tikkurilan tapauksista. Jos HSL antaa ohjeistukset liikennöitsijälle ja kuljettajille niin silloin niitä noudatetaan. Eihän homma mene niin et kuljettaja tekee mitä lystää, "mua ei nyt kiinnosta pysähtyä tuossa niin en pysähdy". Kyseisellä kuljettajalla tuo pysäkin skippaus on ihan tapa. Joko kyseisen kuljettajan ymmärryksessä on jotain vikaa (kielimuuri) tai sitten sitä ei vaan kiinnosta.

Sinänsä en yllättynyt et täällä olevilla foorumilaisilla on tälläinen asenne. Bussikuskit on jumalia nähtävästi.




> Toivottavasti nim. Zige ei ole muutaman vuoden kuluttua sairaseläkkeellä liiallisen stressin takia,tuntuu ottavan murheita turhasta


Murheita turhasta? Noh, sovitaan vaikka niin. En mä siitä kyllä stressaa, ihan muista asioista.

Ilmeisesti osan foorumilaisista kanta on et kuljettajat voivat tehdä mitä lystää ja ohjeita ei kuulu noudattaa. Liikennesäännötkin ovat ihan turhia, eikö?  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:43 ----------




> Hyvä zige! Arvostan kun laitat palautteita, niin minäkin.. Viimeksi laitoin Lähilinjan 237 kuskista, joka ahdisteli piinaavasti edessä menevää VW pakua. Ja teki näin äkkijarrutuksen kun suojatiellä meni kävelijöitä, melkein perässä oltiin kiinni. Ja mummeleita palveli todella huonosti.. Ajamalla esimerkiksi kauas pysäkkisyvennyksestä.


Kyllä, palautteita kuuluukin antaa aina jos on syytä. Kyllähän niitä kunnollisia kuskejakin on, jotka noudattaa ohjeita, liikennesääntöjä, tervehtii, on kohteliaita, neuvoo jne. Joukkoon mahtuu tietenkin niitä huonojakin, niistä ei vain ilmeisesti tällä foorumilla saisi mainita ilman että tulee p*skaa omaan niskaan.

Itse jäin keskiviikkona bussin yliajamaksi kun olin pyöräilemässä ja bussi tulee kolmion takaa päälle. Kuljettaja kertoi poliisille näpränneensä puhelinta ajaessa. Foorumilaisten mielestä tämäkin on varmaan mun syy ja kuljettaja ei ole mitään väärää tehnyt  :Wink:  Onneksi Poliisit on ne joilla sitä järkeä on päässä toisin kuin osalla tällä foorumilla kirjoittelevista. Kuljettaja saikin syytteet törkeästä liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisesta ja itse saan yhtiön vakuutuksesta n. 900. Kypärä pelasti pahemmilta vammoilta, oikea käsi, jalka ja selkä kipeät ja aivotärähdyksen sain, muttta tilanteeseen nähden kävi hyvin. Noista enään selkä ja oikea jalka jomottaa vieläkin.

Itsestä tulee myös linja-auotnkuljettaja n. 2 vuoden päästä eikä tulisi kyllä mieleenikään vaarantaa muita tai olla tottelematt liikennesääntöjä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Sovitaan sitten vaikka niin. Sen verran paljon kuitenkin busseilla matkustan että oon huomannut kyseisten kuskien olevan näit enemmän väliinpitämättömiä. Eivätkä myöskään osaa pahemmin tervehtiä.


Ja minun kokemukseni mukaan huonointa palvelua saa keski-iän ylittäneiltä kantasuomalaisilta miehiltä. Tässä nyt vain on sellainen juttu, että vaikka yksittäinen matkustaja kirjaisikin ylös kaikki asiakaspalvelijakohtaamisensa ja tekisi näistä tilastollisen tarkastelun, ei se silti olisi kattava, koska sen olisi tehnyt vain yksi matkustaja. Ja kun emme kumpikaan ole tehneet asiasta tilastollista tarkastelua (oletan), voimme olla varmoja, että vahvistusharhalla on sormensa pelissä.




> Sinänsä en yllättynyt et täällä olevilla foorumilaisilla on tälläinen asenne. Bussikuskit on jumalia nähtävästi.





> Ilmeisesti osan foorumilaisista kanta on et kuljettajat voivat tehdä mitä lystää ja ohjeita ei kuulu noudattaa. Liikennesäännötkin ovat ihan turhia, eikö?


Kyhäilet nyt olkiukkoa, ja aika kehnoa sellaista. Tällä foorumilla - ja tässä ketjussa! - on moitittukin kuljettajien toimintaa - siis jos siihen on ollut aihetta. Jos yksi ihminen kirjoittaa lyhyen ajan sisällä suuren määrän palautteita, on minusta ihan oikeutettuakin kyseenalaistaa kaikkien tarpeellisuus. Kyseenalaistukseen voi sitten vastata antamalla - rauhallisesti - omat argumenttinsa.

----------


## pehkonen

> Ja minun kokemukseni mukaan huonointa palvelua saa keski-iän ylittäneiltä kantasuomalaisilta miehiltä. Tässä nyt vain on sellainen juttu, että vaikka yksittäinen matkustaja kirjaisikin ylös kaikki asiakaspalvelijakohtaamisensa ja tekisi näistä tilastollisen tarkastelun, ei se silti olisi kattava, koska sen olisi tehnyt vain yksi matkustaja. Ja kun emme kumpikaan ole tehneet asiasta tilastollista tarkastelua (oletan), voimme olla varmoja, että vahvistusharhalla on sormensa pelissä.
> 
> Kyhäilet nyt olkiukkoa, ja aika kehnoa sellaista. Tällä foorumilla - ja tässä ketjussa! - on moitittukin kuljettajien toimintaa - siis jos siihen on ollut aihetta. Jos yksi ihminen kirjoittaa lyhyen ajan sisällä suuren määrän palautteita, on minusta ihan oikeutettuakin kyseenalaistaa kaikkien tarpeellisuus. Kyseenalaistukseen voi sitten vastata antamalla - rauhallisesti - omat argumenttinsa.


Tarkoittanet toivottavasti tälle foorumille ja tähän ketjuun kirjoitettuja palautteita. Toivottavasti suoraan liikennöitsijälle ja HSL:lle voi antaa aiheista palautetta? Toki en laittanut tämän päivän linjan h14 kuljettajan edesottamuksista palautetta.

----------


## zige94

> Ja minun kokemukseni mukaan huonointa palvelua saa keski-iän ylittäneiltä kantasuomalaisilta miehiltä. Tässä nyt vain on sellainen juttu, että vaikka yksittäinen matkustaja kirjaisikin ylös kaikki asiakaspalvelijakohtaamisensa ja tekisi näistä tilastollisen tarkastelun, ei se silti olisi kattava, koska sen olisi tehnyt vain yksi matkustaja. Ja kun emme kumpikaan ole tehneet asiasta tilastollista tarkastelua (oletan), voimme olla varmoja, että vahvistusharhalla on sormensa pelissä.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyhäilet nyt olkiukkoa, ja aika kehnoa sellaista. Tällä foorumilla - ja tässä ketjussa! - on moitittukin kuljettajien toimintaa - siis jos siihen on ollut aihetta. Jos yksi ihminen kirjoittaa lyhyen ajan sisällä suuren määrän palautteita, on minusta ihan oikeutettuakin kyseenalaistaa kaikkien tarpeellisuus. Kyseenalaistukseen voi sitten vastata antamalla - rauhallisesti - omat argumenttinsa.


Anteeksi, tarkennetaan nyt siis oman kokemuksen perusteella Veolian ja Nobinan kuljettajista, jotka ajelevat linjoilla v53, 623 & v72. Noin, onko parempi?

En kyllä edelleenkään ymmärrä miksi tarvitsee kyseenalaistaa ylipäätään? 14 palautetta melkein 5kk:n aikana ei ole paljoakaan. 113 päivää eletty tätä vuotta. Jos kerran päivässä matkustaa vähintään 2 eri kulkuneuvolla, yleensä 4 kulkuneuvolla (bussi+juna, juna+bussi) tekee se jo aika monta asiakaspalvelijaa. Tuosta vähentää n. 20 päivää jolloin ei ole matkustanut, tekee se silti 93 päivää. Vähennetään vielä vaikkapa 13 laiskottelupäivä vähennyksenä, ihan näin varmuuden vuoksi. Se tekee 80 päivää. 80 päivänä vähintään 2 kulkuneuvolla tekee 160 kulkuneuvoa. Siihen noi lisätään vaikka nyt 40 kulkuneuvoa päälle, kuten totesinkin et joinakin päivinä niitä kulkuneuvoja onkin 4. Siinä on ainakin 200 kulkuneuvoa tälle 113 päivälle. Palautteista 13 on ollut HSL lomakkeen mukaan "moite" ja 1 palaute "kiitos". Joillekkin voi kuulostaa paljola, mutta 14 palautetta on todellisuudessa vähän, etenkin kun puolet ainakin on samasta kuljettajasta.

----------


## toson

> Itsestä tulee myös linja-auotnkuljettaja n. 2 vuoden päästä eikä tulisi kyllä mieleenikään vaarantaa muita tai olla tottelematt liikennesääntöjä.


HaHaa... odotan kun pääsen tekemään valituksia Sinusta Zige...

----------


## chauffer

> Itsestä tulee myös linja-auotnkuljettaja n. 2 vuoden päästä eikä tulisi kyllä mieleenikään vaarantaa muita tai olla tottelematt liikennesääntöjä.


 Zige on sitten kahden vuoden päästä ainoa täydellinen bussikuski. 😄 Kannattaisi ehkä vähän miettiä tuota kirjoitus tyyliä esim. tällä foorumilla, saattaa kolahtaa jossain vaiheessa omaan nilkkaa nääs. Minä ainakin saan sellaisen kuvan että kuljettajaksi siirryttäessä, tuo kaikki nykyinen viha kuljettajia kohtaan, muuttuu vihaksi matkustajia kohtaan... Ja se ei tiedä hyvää...

----------


## zige94

> Zige on sitten kahden vuoden päästä ainoa täydellinen bussikuski. 😄 Kannattaisi ehkä vähän miettiä tuota kirjoitus tyyliä esim. tällä foorumilla, saattaa kolahtaa jossain vaiheessa omaan nilkkaa nääs. Minä ainakin saan sellaisen kuvan että kuljettajaksi siirryttäessä, tuo kaikki nykyinen viha kuljettajia kohtaan, muuttuu vihaksi matkustajia kohtaan... Ja se ei tiedä hyvää...


Voi kuule, kyllä sitä oppi aikamoiseksi ihmisvihaajaksi jo VR:llä  :Wink:  Sai katsella joka yö saakelin känniääliöitä jotka ei saa käyttää, pistää niitä pihalle, painia, kaasuttaa jne. vaikka ite oon sosiaalinen tyyppi ja yleensä hommat hoituukin puhumalla. Ei bussinkuljettajana joudu samanmoista p*skasakkia katselemaan, tai enhän mä vielä 100% varmasti sitä voi tietää, mutta bussinkuljettajana kun istuu siellä kopissaan lasin takana eikä puutu mihinkään. VR:llä nyt vaan oli vähän pakko puuttua. Mutta nyt karkaa jo vähän sivuraiteelle keskustelu. Enkä todellakaan väitä et oisin täydellinen bussikuski, kukaan ei ole täydellinen. Mutta en voisi kuvitella ettenkö liikennesääntöjä ja työnantajan ohjeita noudattaisi kuten tähänkin mennessä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:20 ----------




> HaHaa... odotan kun pääsen tekemään valituksia Sinusta Zige...


Voi vitsi nakertaako jokin asia? Oon tainnut susta näköjään palautetta laittaa kun noi hyökkäävät olet.

----------


## toson

> Voi kuule, kyllä sitä oppi aikamoiseksi ihmisvihaajaksi jo VR:llä


Siis et ole enään Junalipunmyyjänä? Minä taisin laittaa sinusta palautetta pomollesi... juu mieti vielä ennenkuin ryhdyt bussihommiin, sinunkaltaisiasi Kuumakalleja EI alalla tarvita...

----------


## zige94

> Siis et ole enään Junalipunmyyjänä? Minä taisin laittaa sinusta palautetta pomollesi... juu mieti vielä ennenkuin ryhdyt bussihommiin, sinunkaltaisiasi Kuumakalleja EI alalla tarvita...


Mikäs ihme on Junalipunmyyjä? Ikinä kuullukkaan. Ja hyviä vitsejä ainakin osaat laukoa, ei siinä. 4 positiivistä palautetta tuli sekä yksi negatiivinen, siitä et poistin liputtoman henkilön junasta Nuppulinnaan eli käytännössä sellainen palaute jota ei noteerata missään vaan painetaan DELETE-näppäintä. Ja nyt kun tykkäät henkilökohtaisuuksiin mennä niin kerro toki millä tavalla olen kuuma kalle? Senkö perusteella että annan negatiivistä palautetta kuljettajista, konduktööreistä tai tarkastajista jos siihen nään tarvetta? Kunpikohan meistä on tän jutun ottanut nyt kovin henkilökohtaisesti kun noin hyökkääväksi käy... Sopisi peiliin varmaan katsella  :Wink:  Mulla on muutakin tekemistä kun stuhlata suhun aikaa tällä foorumilla. Jos henkilökohtaisuuksiin haluut käydä tai muuta valheita keksiä niin siitä vaan. Kyllä mä sun muhun kohdistuneet häiriköinnit muualle somessa tiedän, kannattaisiko sun nyt unohtaa vaan koko juttu?

Nauttikaas nyt viikonlopusta ne, kenellä vapaata on ja ne kenellä töitä niin yrittäkää jaksaa.

Ja ennen kuin aloitat keksimään tännekkin valheita et oisin potkut tms. saanut niin ihan YT-neuvotteluiden päätteeksi irtisanottiin, jossain Iltalehdessä taisi olla artikkelikin siitä tammi-helmikuussa, eikä kiinnostanu tämä uusi lähiliikennekonduktööri ammatti saati VR:llä työskentely enään kun sekin firma pilataan totaalisesti. Joten jätä ne spekuloinnit ja valheet pois ennen kuin ehdit edes aloittaa.

----------


## KriZuu

> Sai katsella joka yö saakelin känniääliöitä jotka ei saa käyttää, pistää niitä pihalle, painia, kaasuttaa jne. vaikka ite oon sosiaalinen tyyppi ja yleensä hommat hoituukin puhumalla. Ei bussinkuljettajana joudu samanmoista p*skasakkia katselemaan, tai enhän mä vielä 100% varmasti sitä voi tietää, mutta bussinkuljettajana kun istuu siellä kopissaan lasin takana eikä puutu mihinkään. VR:llä nyt vaan oli vähän pakko puuttua.


Vaikka kaikkien ei oleteta olevan täysin suvaitsevuuden sipuleita, niin bussinkuljettajana kannattaa kyllä yrittää olla, edes hieman. Ei meinaan nyt välity kauheen hyvä kuva siitä, että käytät jo sanoja känniääliö ja p*skasakki kuvailemaan tiettyjä ihmisryhmiä. Se, että et oo 100% varma siitä mitä tuut työssäs kohtaamaan voi johtaa lopulta siihen, että jos ja kun niitä ei niin toivottuja tapauksia osuukin kohdalle, niin sitä sattuu helposti provosoitumaan. Ja sitä ei voi kutsua enää asiakaspalveluksi.

Ja keltään ei voi odottaa täydellisyyttä, joskus niitä virheitäkin tulee ohjeiden noudattamisessa ja valitettavasti liikennesääntöjen noudattamisessakin. Yllättävää kyllä, näin voi sattua omallekin kohdalle. Hyvä lähtökohta totta kai, että pyrkii toimimaan ohjeiden ja sääntöjen mukaisesti.

Tässä ketjussa liikutaan aika rajoilla, että yritetään provosoida joku ottamaan askel takavasemmalle ovet paukkuen. Ei olis nimittäin uutta tällä foorumilla.

----------


## sm3

Zigen kannattaisi nyt vaan ottaa ihan rauhallisesti, ei tuo johda mihinkään hyvään... Ei minua eikö varmaan montaa muutakaan kiinnosta lukea täällä zigen elämästä, ei tällä foorumilla sen takia olla.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Olin käsittävinäni aiemmasta viestistä, että pelkästään erään linjan pysähtymiskäytännöistä oli tehty se 14 valitusta, ja sitten lisäksi liuta muita palautteita. Ja nyt tuleekin pitkä puolustus, miten vähän palautteita on tullut annettua päivää kohden. Ota tästä nyt selvää. Jokatapauksessa uskottavuus kärsii, jos samalta ukolta tulee kerran viikossa jotain moitetta. Liikennesääntöjen noudattaminen pitää tietysti olla itsestäänselvyys.

----------


## zige94

> Vaikka kaikkien ei oleteta olevan täysin suvaitsevuuden sipuleita, niin bussinkuljettajana kannattaa kyllä yrittää olla, edes hieman. Ei meinaan nyt välity kauheen hyvä kuva siitä, että käytät jo sanoja känniääliö ja p*skasakki kuvailemaan tiettyjä ihmisryhmiä. Se, että et oo 100% varma siitä mitä tuut työssäs kohtaamaan voi johtaa lopulta siihen, että jos ja kun niitä ei niin toivottuja tapauksia osuukin kohdalle, niin sitä sattuu helposti provosoitumaan. Ja sitä ei voi kutsua enää asiakaspalveluksi.


Se että "koen vihaa tiettyjä ihmisryhmää kohtaan" ei tarkoita sitä ettenkö pystyisi pitämään asioita sisällä. Jos en pystyisi niin miten luulet pärjänneeni 20kk entisessä työssäni, jossa 6pv/viikko töitä ja 4/6 osaa vuoroista yövuoroja (lukuunottamatta muutamaa kaukoliikenteenvuoroja). Aika hyvän itsetunnon kyllä tuollaisten kanssa hankkii. Se että ajattelee x tavalla käyttäytyviä p*skasakiksi ei tarkoita sitä että tarvitsee työssään sitä näyttää tai ylipäätään kokee vihaa siitä tai mitään muuta tunteita. Se on vaan "ahaa, toi on tollanen, evvk" eikä siitä aiheudu minkäänlaisia tunteita mihinkään suuntaan, ainakaan mulle. Jos on mainituissa töissä ja tunteita tuollaisista asioista saa, suosittelen menemään lääkäriin. Mä oon aika kylmä ihminen, sitä en kiellä. Mua ei hätkäytä jos joku tekee itsarin, hyppää junan alle jne. Mitäs on niin sika et haluaa aiheuttaa läheisilleen ja muille haittaa ja surua sillä (ja nyt puhutaan siis puhtaasti itsemurhista, ei vahingoista tms.) (ja kyllä, oon 2 allejääntiä nähnyt sekä yhden kännissä olleen joka kaatui rappusissa eikä saatu henkiin elvytysyrityksistä huolimatta). Se että oon kylmä, ei kuitenkaan tarkoita et menisin someen, päin naamaa tms. muutakaan hehkuttamaan "hähää kuolit idiootti" tai muuta vastaavaa vaan pidän ihan omana tietona ajatukseni.

Jos joku haluaa keskustella asiasta niin voi ihan hyvin tulla YV:lläkin siitä puhumaan, kaikkia tuskin kiinnostaa mun elämäntarina.

----------


## tkp

> Ja ennen kuin aloitat keksimään tännekkin valheita et oisin potkut tms. saanut niin ihan YT-neuvotteluiden päätteeksi irtisanottiin,


Mitä eroa noilla on?

----------


## sm3

Meinaa varmaan että häntä ei potkittu ulos esim. käytöksestä  johtuen vaan hänestä riippumattomasta syystä. Ei saanut potkuja vaan irtisanottiin yt:eiden päätteeksi.

----------


## Karosa

> Meinaa varmaan että häntä ei potkittu ulos esim. käytöksestä  johtuen vaan hänestä riippumattomasta syystä. Ei saanut potkuja vaan irtisanottiin yt:eiden päätteeksi.


Facebookista pakko lainata erästä kommenttia, vaikkei se tähän mitenkään liity  :Very Happy: ;

"Ykköskorin kuljettajat" saavat molemmat turvakengät ja parhaat vieläpä kerran vuodessa. 
"Kakkoskorin kuljettajat" Yhtiö palkitsee yhdellä kengällä kertaluonteisesti, itse saa valita kumman jalan. 
"Kolmoskorin luuserit" eivät saa mitään.
"Neloskori" eli leikkisästi YT-kori. Ne saavat huonolla tuurilla kenkää muttei omakseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei saanut potkuja vaan irtisanottiin yt:eiden päätteeksi.


Eli sai potkut. "Saada potkut" on fraasi, joka tarkoittaa "tulla irtisanotuksi".

----------


## Rattivaunu

> "Saada potkut" on fraasi, joka tarkoittaa "tulla irtisanotuksi".


Liittymättä mitenkään juuri tähän toimialaan nopeampiakin "potkuja" voi tulla: työsopimuksen purkaminen työnantajan toimesta.

----------


## toson

> Mä oon aika kylmä ihminen, sitä en kiellä. Mua ei hätkäytä jos joku tekee itsarin, hyppää junan alle jne. Mitäs on niin sika et haluaa aiheuttaa läheisilleen ja muille haittaa ja surua sillä (ja nyt puhutaan siis puhtaasti itsemurhista, ei vahingoista tms.) (ja kyllä, oon 2 allejääntiä nähnyt sekä yhden kännissä olleen joka kaatui rappusissa eikä saatu henkiin elvytysyrityksistä huolimatta). Se että oon kylmä, ei kuitenkaan tarkoita et menisin someen, päin naamaa tms. muutakaan hehkuttamaan "hähää kuolit idiootti" tai muuta vastaavaa vaan pidän ihan omana tietona ajatukseni.


Järkyttävää tekstiä (entiseltä) asiakaspalvelijalta ja junaturvallisuus-tehtävissä toimineeltä.Näin "Alppilentoturman" jälkeen vaadin että Vr henkilökunnan mielenterveys ongelmiin kiinnitetään enemmän huomiota.

----------


## tlajunen

> Järkyttävää tekstiä (entiseltä) asiakaspalvelijalta ja junaturvallisuus-tehtävissä toimineeltä.


Junamyyjä ei ole junaturvallisuustehtävä.

----------


## tkp

> Junamyyjä ei ole junaturvallisuustehtävä.


Mistä matkustaja erottaa junamyyjän ja konduktöörin? Voisin kuvitella että jonkinnäköisen vaaran uhatessa matkustaja etsii junasta ensimmäisen henkilökuntaan kuuluvan ja olettaa että tämä tekee asialle jotain.

----------


## zige94

> Mistä matkustaja erottaa junamyyjän ja konduktöörin? Voisin kuvitella että jonkinnäköisen vaaran uhatessa matkustaja etsii junasta ensimmäisen henkilökuntaan kuuluvan ja olettaa että tämä tekee asialle jotain.


Ei mistään käytännössä. Kaukoliikenteessä tosin on nimikyltit, joissa lukee Junamyyjä Jarmo tai Konduktööri Jarmo. Käytännössä sillä ei kuitenkaan matkustajlle ole edes väliä. Melkeinpä kaikki ellei kaikki apu tms. mitä matkustaja tarvii, pystyy hoitamaan Junamyyjä tai konduktööri. Esimerkiksi järjestyksen ylläpito kuuluu yhtälailla molemmille. Ja kyllä, matkustaja etsii ensimmäisen vastaantulevan, on se sitten Avecran ravintolavaunu henkilökuntaa tai konnari/junamyyjä. Avecran työntekijä kutsuu konduktöörin tai junamyyjän paikalle/ilmoittaa tälle asiasta.

Junaturvallisuus kuitenkin määrittää sellaisia asioita, joista todennäköisesti matkustaja ei tiedä tai edes osaa/tule ilmoittamaan, saati sitten yleensä niille näy. Tärkeimpinä ehkä saatot, jarrujen koettelut ja kytkennät.

----------


## tlajunen

> Junaturvallisuus kuitenkin määrittää sellaisia asioita, joista todennäköisesti matkustaja ei tiedä tai edes osaa/tule ilmoittamaan, saati sitten yleensä niille näy. Tärkeimpinä ehkä saatot, jarrujen koettelut ja kytkennät.


Mainitsemistasi tehtävistä vain saatot on junaturvallisuustehtäviä (virallisesti: liikenneturvallisuustehtäviä). Liikenneturvallisuustehtäviä on neljä (joista osassa on eri laajuuksia): kuljettaja, vaihtotyönjohtaja (sis. saatot), liikenteenohjaaja ja ratatyöstä vastaava. Jarrujen koettelut ja kytkennät eivät sisälly näihin (vaikka monesti liikenneturvallisuustehtävässä toimiva henkilö niitä suorittaakin).

----------


## zige94

> Mainitsemistasi tehtävistä vain saatot on junaturvallisuustehtäviä (virallisesti: liikenneturvallisuustehtäviä). Liikenneturvallisuustehtäviä on neljä (joista osassa on eri laajuuksia): kuljettaja, vaihtotyönjohtaja (sis. saatot), liikenteenohjaaja ja ratatyöstä vastaava. Jarrujen koettelut ja kytkennät eivät sisälly näihin (vaikka monesti liikenneturvallisuustehtävässä toimiva henkilö niitä suorittaakin).


"Peräytys" ei muuten virallisesti enään kuulu noihin, et niitä kyllä maininnutkaan, mutta tuli mieleen nyt kun näistä puhuttiin. Itselle tuli yllätyksenä loppuvuodesta kun kuulin VR:n poikkeusluvasta, joka sallii vaikka junamyyjän "tähystää" perällä. Tosin siihenkin liittyi jotain, tärkein taisi olla et liikenteenohjaajalle jää vastuu tehä varmistaa kulkutie loppuun asti, eli tähystäjän ei tarvitse opastamia katsella vaan ainoastaan ettei kukaan torvelo ole raiteilla/edessä tai muita esteitä.

Tuokin on hissunkissun juttu, jota ei ennen loppuvuotta konduktööritkään tienneet. Keinoja siis vähentää konduktööreiltä töitä, jotta palkkaa saataisiin alemmas. Lähiksessä se jo käynyt lähiliikennekonduktööri toimenkuvassa, kaukoliikenteessä sama edessä kesällä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tarkoittanet toivottavasti tälle foorumille ja tähän ketjuun kirjoitettuja palautteita. Toivottavasti suoraan liikennöitsijälle ja HSL:lle voi antaa aiheista palautetta? Toki en laittanut tämän päivän linjan h14 kuljettajan edesottamuksista palautetta.


Tarkoitan sitä, että jos yksi ihminen kirjoittaa suuren määrän palautteita lyhyessä ajassa, sen järkevyys on lupa kyseenalaistaa. Mikä ei todellakaan vielä tarkoita, että palautteet eivät olisi aiheellisia. Palautteet voivat olla aiheellisiakin, mutta on myös ihan paikallaan herättää keskustelua siitä, olivatko ne.




> Anteeksi, tarkennetaan nyt siis oman kokemuksen perusteella Veolian ja Nobinan kuljettajista, jotka ajelevat linjoilla v53, 623 & v72. Noin, onko parempi?


Ei. Puhumme edelleen yksittäisestä matkustajasta, ja vahvistusharha elää vahvana.




> En kyllä edelleenkään ymmärrä miksi tarvitsee kyseenalaistaa ylipäätään? 14 palautetta melkein 5kk:n aikana ei ole paljoakaan.


Aiemmin kirjoitit, että se 14 palautetta oli pelkästään yhden linjan pysäkkikäytännöistä, ja annoit ymmärtää, että tämä olisi vain osa palautteista. Enkä sanonut, että tarvitsee kyseenalaistaa, vaan että saa kyseenalaistaa.

----------


## zige94

> Aiemmin kirjoitit, että se 14 palautetta oli pelkästään yhden linjan pysäkkikäytännöistä, ja annoit ymmärtää, että tämä olisi vain osa palautteista. Enkä sanonut, että tarvitsee kyseenalaistaa, vaan että saa kyseenalaistaa.


Mikä sitten sinun mielestä on järkevä palaute ja mikä ei ole? Itse luen järkeväksi palautteeksi sen, jos kuljettaja jättää noudattamatta pysähtymiskäytäntöjä eli ajaa pysäkin ohitse. Jos tuosta vähintään 160 kerrasta tässä 80 matkustuspäivän aikana, 14 kertaa jätetään pysähtymättä pysäkillä missä pitäisi pysähtyä, on ne sinun mielestä turhia palautetta ja suuri määrä. Noh, olkoon niin. Ei kuitenkaan HSL:ää ja liikennöitsijää sinun mielipiteesi kiinnosta, vaan heitä kiinnostaa palautteet. Eihän muuten HSL:llä saati liikennöitsijällä ole mitään käsitystä mitä tuolla liikenteessä tapahtuu. Pitäisikö sinun mielestäsi tyypilliseen suomalaiseen tapaan vain vaieta ja mumista itsekseen?

Esimerkiksi nyt kuljettaja pysähtyi laiturissa 16 ja päästi matkustajat pois=ei syytä palautteeseen kun ei pysäkkiä skipannut.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tämä kuljettaja ei kyllä jätä ketään kylmäksi! Kuski moikkaa jokaista kyytiinastujaa ja toivottaa hyvät päivät. Lisäksi heppu morjenstaa jokaista autosta poistuvaa matkustajaa peilin kautta. Tällaisia tyyppejä tarvitaan ehdottamasti lisää alalle. Mainiota!

--

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä palautekeskustelu on kyllä mielenkiintoinen. Matkalaisella on tiettyä pointtia  ainakin amerikkalaiset lentoyhtiöt pitävät ihan kirjaa palautteenantajista ja profiloivat palautteita vähän sen mukaan, että "tuo valittaa aina ja kaikesta -> roskiin" ja "tuo lentää meillä 60 lentoa vuodessa ja laittoi nyt kielteisen palauteen -> annetaan sille 50 000 mailia extraa". En tiedä, miten HSL sortteeraa vai sortteeraako mitenkään. Pari kertaa olen itse antanut sinne palautetta ja olen saanut vastauksen nopeasti ja se on ollut asiallinen. Oma kynnys siihen, että viitsii istua alas kirjoittamaan, on kuitenkin melko korkealla.

Bussit tuntuvat skippaavan pysäkkejä aika lailla. Itse matkustan aika vähän bussilla, mutta silti tilanteita on tullut eteen useamman kerran. Ratikalla on tullut mentyä todella paljon enemmän enkä muista yhtäkään kertaa, jossa ratikka ei olisi pysähtynyt pysäkillä, kun merkinantonappia on painettu.

Mä varmaan tuossa Tiksin tapauksessa tekisin niin, että kun kuski jättää pysähtymättä, niin ensin ihmettelisin asiaa suoraan kuskille. Jos vastaus on asiallinen "ai hemmetti, unohdin pysähtyä kun on tämä uusi järjestely" tai jotain vastaavaa, antaisin asian jäädä silleen. Ko. kuski muistaa kyllä ensi kerralla, ja sehän tässä on tärkeintä. Jos taas reaktio on ylimielinen, välinpitämätön tai muuten asiaton, niin laittaisin viestiä HSL:lle. En liikennöitsijälle, vaan nimenomaan HSL:lle. Matkustajana minun sopimuskumppanini on HSL liikenteen tilaajana ja jos liikenteessä on virhe, niin tilaaja vastaa siitä minulle ja hoitaa sitten asian liikennöitsijän suuntaan kuten parhaaksi näkee.

Jos sitten huomaisin käytännössä, että on melkeinpä sääntö, että toimitaan väärin ja kyseessä olisi matka, jonka tekisin päivittäin tai lähes päivittäin, niin jatkuvan palauteviestien kirjoittamisen sijaan pitäisin ehkä kirjaa  kuukauden kuluttua voisi sitten lähettää koontipalautteen ja kertoa, että on nyt tullut matkustettua kuukauden verran joka päivä ja sinä aikana on kaksitoista kertaa sattunut niin, että kuski ei pysähtynyt. Kuvittelisin, että tuollainen koonti on sekä palautteen antajalle mielekkäämpi ja vähätöisempi että palautteen vastaanottajalle merkityksellisempi kuin yksittäiset viestit.

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi, että sähköpostien sijaan tarttuisi ihan puhelimeen ja hommaisi langan päähän sen liikennesuunnittelijan, jonka vastuulle tuo asia kuuluu. Puhelimessa asia tulisi kerralla selväksi ja siinä voisi kertoa, miten jatkuvasta ilmiöstä on kyse.

Kaikkinensa tuntuu vähän siltä, että siinä missä raitioliikenne on hyvin tarkkaan sisäisesti säänneltyä ja sisäisiä ohjeita noudatetaan hyvin tarkasti (ja noudattamista valvotaan), on bussiliikenne jotenkin villiä. Ylinopeudet, pysäkkien skippaamiset, väärälle reitille ajamiset, etuajassa lähtemiset. Niitä ei pitäisi tapahtua ollenkaan.

----------


## zige94

> Mä varmaan tuossa Tiksin tapauksessa tekisin niin, että kun kuski jättää pysähtymättä, niin ensin ihmettelisin asiaa suoraan kuskille. Jos vastaus on asiallinen "ai hemmetti, unohdin pysähtyä kun on tämä uusi järjestely" tai jotain vastaavaa, antaisin asian jäädä silleen. Ko. kuski muistaa kyllä ensi kerralla, ja sehän tässä on tärkeintä. Jos taas reaktio on ylimielinen, välinpitämätön tai muuten asiaton, niin laittaisin viestiä HSL:lle. En liikennöitsijälle, vaan nimenomaan HSL:lle. Matkustajana minun sopimuskumppanini on HSL liikenteen tilaajana ja jos liikenteessä on virhe, niin tilaaja vastaa siitä minulle ja hoitaa sitten asian liikennöitsijän suuntaan kuten parhaaksi näkee.
> 
> Jos sitten huomaisin käytännössä, että on melkeinpä sääntö, että toimitaan väärin ja kyseessä olisi matka, jonka tekisin päivittäin tai lähes päivittäin, niin jatkuvan palauteviestien kirjoittamisen sijaan pitäisin ehkä kirjaa  kuukauden kuluttua voisi sitten lähettää koontipalautteen ja kertoa, että on nyt tullut matkustettua kuukauden verran joka päivä ja sinä aikana on kaksitoista kertaa sattunut niin, että kuski ei pysähtynyt. Kuvittelisin, että tuollainen koonti on sekä palautteen antajalle mielekkäämpi ja vähätöisempi että palautteen vastaanottajalle merkityksellisempi kuin yksittäiset viestit.
> 
> Toinen vaihtoehto olisi, että sähköpostien sijaan tarttuisi ihan puhelimeen ja hommaisi langan päähän sen liikennesuunnittelijan, jonka vastuulle tuo asia kuuluu. Puhelimessa asia tulisi kerralla selväksi ja siinä voisi kertoa, miten jatkuvasta ilmiöstä on kyse.


Tuo kooste idea onkin oikeastaan vallan hyvä, voisikin alkaa niin tekemään. Tosin, onko kuukausi liian pitkä aika, jotta asiaan voitaisiin puuttua ylipäätään heti? Tuo Dixin keissi tuntuu olevan vähän sellanen et 50% kuljettajista noudattaa ohjeistusta ja 50% ei. Eilen mm. skippasi, tänään toinen skippasi ja toinen ei. Joillakin kerroilla oon kysynyt, useimmiten vastaus on ollut "ei mun tartte siinä pysähtyä", "tama ei minun pysakki, mina ei pysahty", yhden kerran sain vastaukseksi "vittuakos se sulle kuuluu missä pysähdyn". Kertaakaan kukaan ei ole todennut unohtaneensa pysähtyä, johtuen varmaankin siitä että tuota on mahdoton unohtaa, kun kaikki linjat pysähtyvät ja purkavat tuolla pysäkillä. 

Veolian viimeisimmän vastauksen perusteella jokaisen kuljettajan pitäisi tietää asia, koska "tästä on muistutettu useita kertoja". Se, mitä tämä muistuttaminen on, en tiedä. Useimmilla liikennöitsijöillä on ilmoitustaulu varikollaan, jossa nämä lukevat ja "kuljettajat tarkastavat uudet ilmoitukset jokaisen vuoron alussa".

Palautteet on tottakai laitettu HSL:n palautelomakkeen kautta. Kaikki paitsi yksi oli ohjattu Veolialle suoraan, tämä yksi oli sellainen johon pyysin liikennesuunnittelijan vastausta.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Tuo kooste idea onkin oikeastaan vallan hyvä, voisikin alkaa niin tekemään. Tosin, onko kuukausi liian pitkä aika, jotta asiaan voitaisiin puuttua ylipäätään heti? Tuo Dixin keissi tuntuu olevan vähän sellanen et 50% kuljettajista noudattaa ohjeistusta ja 50% ei. Eilen mm. skippasi, tänään toinen skippasi ja toinen ei. Joillakin kerroilla oon kysynyt, useimmiten vastaus on ollut "ei mun tartte siinä pysähtyä", "tama ei minun pysakki, mina ei pysahty", yhden kerran sain vastaukseksi "vittuakos se sulle kuuluu missä pysähdyn". Kertaakaan kukaan ei ole todennut unohtaneensa pysähtyä, johtuen varmaankin siitä että tuota on mahdoton unohtaa, kun kaikki linjat pysähtyvät ja purkavat tuolla pysäkillä. 
> 
> Veolian viimeisimmän vastauksen perusteella jokaisen kuljettajan pitäisi tietää asia, koska "tästä on muistutettu useita kertoja". Se, mitä tämä muistuttaminen on, en tiedä. Useimmilla liikennöitsijöillä on ilmoitustaulu varikollaan, jossa nämä lukevat ja "kuljettajat tarkastavat uudet ilmoitukset jokaisen vuoron alussa".


Ensi kerralla "piilokamera" käteen ja kuvaamaan, kun kuljettaja kohtelee asiakasta niinkuin tapauksessa 3... Uskallan väittää, että ei näy ko. kuskia sen jälkeen linjalla, jos videomateriaali päätyy Veolian käsiin.

----------


## zige94

> Ensi kerralla "piilokamera" käteen ja kuvaamaan, kun kuljettaja kohtelee asiakasta niinkuin tapauksessa 3... Uskallan väittää, että ei näy ko. kuskia sen jälkeen linjalla, jos videomateriaali päätyy Veolian käsiin.


Oon ajatellut, mutta tilanteet tulevat äkkiä, ikinä ei voi arvata kuljettajan reaktiota. Videossa jossa on vain osa tilanteesta, ei ole järkeä. Netissähän leviää aika välillä videoita, jossa tarkastajat "pahoinpitelee" liputonta matkustajaa. Videoista puuttuu se alkukohta, kuten matkustaja yritti käydä tarkastajan päälle, jolloim tarkastajat joutuivat ottamaan henkilön hallintaan ja tästä se videon kuvaaminen lähtee. Sen vuoksi tilanteen alkamisen jälkeen alkanut kuvaaminen ja videomateriaali on hankala, koska alkutilannetta ei nää, eli esim. henkilö asiallisesti kysyy "miksi et pysähtynyt äskeisellä pysäkillä" tms.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mikä sitten sinun mielestä on järkevä palaute ja mikä ei ole? Itse luen järkeväksi palautteeksi sen, jos kuljettaja jättää noudattamatta pysähtymiskäytäntöjä eli ajaa pysäkin ohitse.


Se on järkevä palaute. Et aiemmin tarkentanut palautteen syitä, mainitsit vain että niitä on paljon ilmeisen lyhyessä ajassa. Asia kyseenalaistettiin, sinä pidit kyseenalaistamista epäreiluna ja minä vastasin pitäväni sitä oikeutettuna. Tämän jälkeen - vasta - kerroit, miksi palautteet sinusta olivat järkeviä, eikä niitä sen jälkeen ole juuri kritisoitu.




> Jos tuosta vähintään 160 kerrasta tässä 80 matkustuspäivän aikana, 14 kertaa jätetään pysähtymättä pysäkillä missä pitäisi pysähtyä, on ne sinun mielestä turhia palautetta ja suuri määrä.


Suuri määrä kyllä, turhia ei. Älä laita sanoja suuhuni.




> Pitäisikö sinun mielestäsi tyypilliseen suomalaiseen tapaan vain vaieta ja mumista itsekseen?


Ei.




> Jos sitten huomaisin käytännössä, että on melkeinpä sääntö, että toimitaan väärin ja kyseessä olisi matka, jonka tekisin päivittäin tai lähes päivittäin, niin jatkuvan palauteviestien kirjoittamisen sijaan pitäisin ehkä kirjaa  kuukauden kuluttua voisi sitten lähettää koontipalautteen ja kertoa, että on nyt tullut matkustettua kuukauden verran joka päivä ja sinä aikana on kaksitoista kertaa sattunut niin, että kuski ei pysähtynyt. Kuvittelisin, että tuollainen koonti on sekä palautteen antajalle mielekkäämpi ja vähätöisempi että palautteen vastaanottajalle merkityksellisempi kuin yksittäiset viestit.


Tämä tuntuu minustakin hyvältä konstilta puuttua asiaan. Laitoin itse joskus hyvinkin tiheään palautetta paristakin eri linjasta joilla oli tapana ohittaa väliaikapysäkki etuajassa. Varmasti tehokkaampaa olisi ollut, jos olisin tehnyt viikonkin koosteita yksittäisten palautteiden sijaan.




> Kaikkinensa tuntuu vähän siltä, että siinä missä raitioliikenne on hyvin tarkkaan sisäisesti säänneltyä ja sisäisiä ohjeita noudatetaan hyvin tarkasti (ja noudattamista valvotaan), on bussiliikenne jotenkin villiä. Ylinopeudet, pysäkkien skippaamiset, väärälle reitille ajamiset, etuajassa lähtemiset. Niitä ei pitäisi tapahtua ollenkaan.


Villiä vähintään siinä mielessä, että jokaisella liikennöitsijällä tuntuu olevan täsmälleen omanlaisensa tapa hoitaa asioita. Ja joskus eroja on jopa saman liikennöitsijän eri varikoilla.

----------


## citybus

Tervetuloa takaisin, zige.

Johan tätä vänkäämistä olikin ikävä.

----------


## zige94

Sain harvinaisen hyvän ja pitkän vastauksen Veolialta. Muilta tulee yleensä perinteistä copy&paste liibalaabaa.

"Hei,

   kiitos antamastanne palautteesta koskien kuljettajan toimintaa linjalla 53.
   Olen todella pahoillani kuljettajan käytöksen takia.

   Olemme todella pahoillamme siskonne ovien väliin jäämisestä. Olemme jatkuvasti painottaneet kuljettajille huolellisuuden tärkeyttä ovia suljettaessa, mutta siitä huolimatta vahinko on päässyt sattumaan. Miten siskonne haava voi? Onko jalka jo paremmassa kunnossa?

   Olemme opastaneet kuljettajia tällaisen tilanteen varalta, että jos kuljettaja huomaa tai hänelle tullaan sanomaan bussissa tapahtuneen jotain, pitää kuljettajan mennä selvittämään asia. Kuljettajan tulee selvittää onko joku loukkaantunut, tarvitseeko paikalle tilata apua tai onko matkustajan omaisuutta hajonnut. Ikävä kyllä näin ei kertomanne mukaan ole toimittu.

   Ammattikuljettajille ei liikennemerkkien noudattamisessa pitäisi olla mitään epäselvää. Todella ikävä kuulla, että kuljettajamme ei ole tieliikennelakia noudattanut. Ja mitä tulee Dixin aseman purkulaituriin numero 16, siinä ei pitäisi myöskään olla enää mitään epäselvää, kuinka siellä tulee toimia.

   Laitankin palautteen nyt eteenpäin kuljettajien esimiehelle. Hän käsittelee palautteen kyseistä vuoroa ajaneen kuljettajan kanssa, käyden tämän palautteen jokaisen kohdan hänen kanssaan läpi, jottei niissä jatkossa enää olisi epäselvyyksiä ja osattaisiin toimia oikein. 

   Pahoitteluni vielä kuljettajan toiminnan aiheuttamasta harmista ja mielipahasta.

   Ystävällisin terveisin,
   ********
   Transdev Vantaa Oy"

Erityisenä painopiste Dixin kohdalle, jossa todetaan "siinä ei pitäisi olla enää mitään epäselvää, kuinka siellä tulee toimia". Niin, onhan siitä HSL muistuttanut useita kertoja tammikuun jälkeen ja varmasti palautteiden jälkeen kuljettajia muistutettu myös.

Ps. Pakko mainita et eilinen saman vuoron kuljettaja (eri kuljettaja siis kuin palautteessa) pysähty kunnolla saman STOP-merkin kohdalla ja odotti et mäkeä laskeva pyöräilijä pääsee ohitse, vaikka etäisyyttä oli n. 100 metriä. Esimerkillistä, ei lähetä ryysimään raskaalla ajoneuvolla läpi.

----------


## ipeniemela

Eilen kummastelin klo 15:35 Leppävaarasta lähteneessä e21:n vuorossa, kun yhtäkkiä matkustamossa vaihtui ilma tavanomaista tehokkaammin. Syy selvisi äkkiä: Kuski ajeli railakkaasti keskiovet auki sen pitkän mäkinotkon Lippajärven liikenneympyrän ja Auroran risteyksen välillä.  :Very Happy:  Kyseessä oli NF 278 (Ikarus Scania) ja ei muuten ollut eka kerta kun Ikaruksella ajellaan takaovi auki.  :Laughing:

----------


## Yawara

https://twitter.com/JukkaVuorio/stat...55733049110529

Bussinkuljettaja löi matkustajaa  linja 67, mikä yhtiö Ko. linjaa ajaa?

http://yle.fi/uutiset/silminnakija_v...ngissa/7967699

Ylen linkki uutiseen vielä!

----------


## zige94

Pohjolan liikenne ajaa linjaa 67. Tapahtumapaikka Kurvin pysäkki keskustan suuntaan klo 13:56.

Itse toivoin pahoinpitelyn uhrin nostavan jutun kuljettajaa vastaan, silminnäkijöitä riittää ja eipä tekijäkään "tuntemattomaksi" jää kun linja, aika ja suunta on selvillä. Vähän kyllä mietityttää mitä kyseisellä kuljettajalla liikkunut sillä hetkellä päässä ja onko ehkä väärässä ammatissa...

----------


## pehkonen

> Pohjolan liikenne ajaa linjaa 67. Tapahtumapaikka Kurvin pysäkki keskustan suuntaan klo 13:56.
> 
> Itse toivoin pahoinpitelyn uhrin nostavan jutun kuljettajaa vastaan, silminnäkijöitä riittää ja eipä tekijäkään "tuntemattomaksi" jää kun linja, aika ja suunta on selvillä. Vähän kyllä mietityttää mitä kyseisellä kuljettajalla liikkunut sillä hetkellä päässä ja onko ehkä väärässä ammatissa...


Miksi ei heti tehty Rikosilmoitusta? Poliisi olisi napannut pahoinpitelijän putkaan. Ai niin Pohjolan Liikenne/VR.

----------


## dreamy83

Erittäin valitettava tapaus. Väkivalta on aina väärin. Lisäksi tällaiset tapaukset ovat omiaan tärvelemään koko toimialan henkilökunnan mainetta. Kun puhutaan alan arvostuksesta, olen vakaasti sitä mieltä, että se kunnioituksen pitää lähteä työntekijöistä itsestään alkuun. Itselläkin on täällä Turussa muutamia erittäin kyseenalaisia kokemuksia muutaman yksittäisen kuljettajan toiminnasta. Itse olen kerran ollut rankassa sanasodassa yksittäisen kuljettajan kanssa tämän tehtyä hengenvaarallisen ohituksen jonka jälkeen itse ajoin kiinni bussin kiinni ja pysäkillä menin suoraan autoon huutaen neuvottelemaan kuskin kanssa liikennesäännöistä. Asiaan toki palattiin myös hänen työnantajansa kuten joukkoliikenneviranomaisen ja poliisinkin kanssa.

Ymmärrän toki näiden sekopäiden olevan yksittäistapauksia, mutta näiden toiminta saa kyllä harkitsemaan, että koko alalle pitäisi asettaa kunnolliset psykologiset testaukset edellytykseksi alalle pääsyyn.

----------


## Karosa

> Miksi ei heti tehty Rikosilmoitusta?


Voihan se olla, ettei uutisessa ole puolta totuudesta.

----------


## Rester

Sen verran näitä median "totuuksia" ja sitten asianosaisten kollegoiden versioita näistä kuulleena voi sanoa, että noissa lehdissä olevissa jutuissa on yleensä käytetty värikynää reilun puoleisesti. Ensin lehteen soittava lisää siihen omat paisuttelunsa, siihen lehden lapinlisät ja provosoivat otsikot päälle, niin klikkauksia keräävä juttu on valmis. Ei sitä lähdekritiikkiä turhaa kouluissa opeteta.  :Smile:

----------


## tohpeeri

Jos tapaus on totta, ihmetyttää, sillä mielestäni PL:llä on kaikkein ystävällisimmät kuskit HSL-alueella.

----------


## toson

Ehdin jo hetken luulla että "Zige94" on aloittanut ajurin hommat   :Wink:

----------


## samulih

Aamuisten lehtijuttujen mukaan alkaa näyttää uutisankalta... No katsotaan loppuun, PL:N kuskit yleensä kyllä olleet todella mukavia, tervehdys tulee vaihdon aikana usein Kustaankartanon kohdalla uudelta kuskilta jne....

----------


## kaasupussi

Väkivalta on aina väärin, eikä kuljettaja olisi saanut lyödä matkustajaa. Sen sijaan kuljettaja olisi hyvin voinut nostaa metelöivän ja näin ollen muiden matkaa häiritsevän matkustajan ulos linja-autosta.

Kuljettajat eivät ole koskaan häirinneet matkantekoani. Pikemminkin matka on edistynyt heidän ansiostaan. Kuljettajien työhön kohdistuu kuitenkin kohtuutonta häirintää varsinkin öisin. Esimerkkejä linjalta 550:
1. Vahvasti päihtynyt, vähäpukeinen mies ei suostunut istumaan paikallaan vaan horjahteli pitkin linja-autoa ja häiritsi erityisesti naispuolisia matkustajia kykyjensä mukaan. Kuljettaja pysäytti auton pysäkille, jossa 15 minuutin odottelun jälkeen poliisi otti juopon kyytiinsä.
2. Kaksi teinityttöä kurkisteli HelB 1309:n erilaisten lattialuukkujen alle aiheuttaen meluhaittoja pelkästään tällä toiminnalla. Lopulta he Tuusulanväylän pysäkillä anastivat ristinivelen päällä olevan luukun ja juoksivat vauhdilla karkuun saaliin kanssa. Kuljettaja yritti etsiä luukkua linja-auton ympäristöstä, mutta tuloksetta. Matka jatkui ilman luukkua, jolloin myös sisämelu oli huomattavasti tavanomaista voimakkaampaa.
3. Kaksi päihtynyttä miestä melusi bussin takaosassa. He piirtelivät punaisella tussilla epämääräisiä kuvioita ikkunan yläpuolella oleviin muovipaneeleihin ja olivat joutua käsirysyyn kahden muun päihtyneen matkustajan kanssa.

Kuljettajilla pitäisi olla yksiselitteiset valtuudet puuttua harkintansa mukaan ja sopivalla tavalla matkustajien huonoon käytökseen. Huonosti käyttäytyvät matkustajat eivät ole arvokkaita asiakkaita, joiden jokaista mielipidettä pitäisi kuunnella. He ovat joukkoliikenteen häiritsijöitä, jotka ajavat kunnolliset ihmiset yksityisautojen käyttäjiksi ja kiihdyttävät näin ilmastonmuutosta. Kuljettajilla pitäisi olla oikeus valokuvata häiriköt, kirjata henkilötiedot ylös, ottaa allekirjoitus maksusitoumukseen vahinkojen korvaamiseksi ja pahimmissa tapauksissa kytkeä häiriköt käsiraudoilla istuimeen, jotta matka voi jatkua samalla, kun poliisi kutsutaan päätepysäkille odottamaan.

----------


## zige94

> Aamuisten lehtijuttujen mukaan alkaa näyttää uutisankalta... No katsotaan loppuun, PL:N kuskit yleensä kyllä olleet todella mukavia, tervehdys tulee vaihdon aikana usein Kustaankartanon kohdalla uudelta kuskilta jne....


Aikataulub perusteella tosin näyttäisi siltä et "jotain" olisi tapahtunut. Paikalla ollut vapaa toimittaja oli siis silminnäkiänä ollut, eli mihinkään lehteen ei oltu soitettu, kuten yleensä porukka tekee.

Tämä vapaa toimittaja oli siis kertonut linjan olevan 67, pysäkki oli ollut keskustan suuntaan menevien sekä kellon ajaksi oli Pekka Saurille täsmennetty n. klo 13:56. Aikatauluja tutkimalla selviää että linjan 67, suuntana Rautatientori, arvioitu ohitusaika Kurvin pysäkille on 13:55, eli aika sopii mitä parhaiten kyseiseen ajankohtaan. Lisäksi satoi, joten lätäköitä kyllä löytyi.

Mitä tulee iltasanomien uutisessa olleeseen kuljettajilta kyselyihin niin tottakai jokainen kieltää että olisi ketään lyönyt, vaarana kun on vaikkapa varoitus työnantajalta ja saattaa myös pelata syytteitä pahoinpitelystä (tai lievästä pahoinpitelystä jos ei jälkiä tullut), jos siis uhri tai "uhri" nostaisi syytteet.

Kyllä niitä hyviä ja huonoja kuljettajia löytyy. Pk-seudulla on kuitenkin yli tuhat kuljettajaa ja siihen joukkoon mahtuu jos jonkinmoista sakkia. Etenkään isojen firmojen on mahdotonta jokaista kuljettajaa "kyylätä", kuten vaikka pienemmillä Åbergin Linjan kaltaisilla firmoilla josta ei huonoa palvelua saa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:58 ----------




> Kuljettajilla pitäisi olla yksiselitteiset valtuudet puuttua harkintansa mukaan ja sopivalla tavalla matkustajien huonoon käytökseen. Huonosti käyttäytyvät matkustajat eivät ole arvokkaita asiakkaita, joiden jokaista mielipidettä pitäisi kuunnella. He ovat joukkoliikenteen häiritsijöitä, jotka ajavat kunnolliset ihmiset yksityisautojen käyttäjiksi ja kiihdyttävät näin ilmastonmuutosta. Kuljettajilla pitäisi olla oikeus valokuvata häiriköt, kirjata henkilötiedot ylös, ottaa allekirjoitus maksusitoumukseen vahinkojen korvaamiseksi ja pahimmissa tapauksissa kytkeä häiriköt käsiraudoilla istuimeen, jotta matka voi jatkua samalla, kun poliisi kutsutaan päätepysäkille odottamaan.


Kyllähäm kuljettajilla aika hyvät "valtuudet" on puuttua tilanteisiin jo pelkän joukkoliikennelain perusteella. Se on sitten liikennöitsijän vastuulla kuinka hyvin nämä on kuljettajille selitetty, tarpeelliset voimakeinot jne. Ymmärtääkseni bussipuolella ainakaan tälläisiin ei panosteta ollenkaan. VR:llä kyllä aika hyvin on kaikenmaailman jutuista kerrottu+tietenkin kaasu on mainio apuväline, josta on itsellekkin kerran hyötyä ollut.

Jokainen kuljettaja, kuten kuka tahansa kansalainen, voi hakea itselleen henkilökohtaisen aseenkantoluvan kaasulle, monilla taksikuskeilla mm. on.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:02 ----------




> Ehdin jo hetken luulla että "Zige94" on aloittanut ajurin hommat


Onhan se aika jännä, miten eräät trollit eivät pysty asialliseen keskusteluun  :Wink:  Toisaalta, eihän toisen elämäntavoille mitään voi, joten säälittäköön sua tämän kerran.

----------


## Rester

> Jokainen kuljettaja, kuten kuka tahansa kansalainen, voi hakea itselleen henkilökohtaisen aseenkantoluvan kaasulle, monilla taksikuskeilla mm. on.


Kaasun käyttö kuitenkin bussinkaltaisessa suljetussa tilassa on kuitenkin aika kyseenalaista, esim. kuljettajan paikalta käytettynä siinä saattaa saada ilmavirtojen ansiosta itsekin hyvät paprika-annokset naamallensa, matkustamossa taas tulee väkisinkin "sivuosumia" asianosattomiin, mikä ei sekään liene tavoiteltu asianlaita. Ulkopuolella kuskin järjestyksenvalvojan valtuudet loppuvat taasen "bussin välittömään läheisyyteen", joten siellä sumuttamisesta tulee hyvin äkkiä sanomista. Junavaunu on kuitenkin astetta isompi tila kuin bussin matkustamo. Puhumalla pärjää aika pitkälle, eikä näihin sekakäyttäjiin muutenkaan mitkään sumutteet välttämättä edes tehoa.




> Kuljettajilla pitäisi olla yksiselitteiset valtuudet puuttua harkintansa mukaan ja sopivalla tavalla matkustajien huonoon käytökseen. Huonosti käyttäytyvät matkustajat eivät ole arvokkaita asiakkaita, joiden jokaista mielipidettä pitäisi kuunnella. He ovat joukkoliikenteen häiritsijöitä, jotka ajavat kunnolliset ihmiset yksityisautojen käyttäjiksi ja kiihdyttävät näin ilmastonmuutosta. Kuljettajilla pitäisi olla oikeus valokuvata häiriköt, kirjata henkilötiedot ylös, ottaa allekirjoitus maksusitoumukseen vahinkojen korvaamiseksi ja pahimmissa tapauksissa kytkeä häiriköt käsiraudoilla istuimeen, jotta matka voi jatkua samalla, kun poliisi kutsutaan päätepysäkille odottamaan.


Kuljettajilla on linja-autossa ja sen välittömässä läheisyydessä samat oikeudet kuin järjestyksenvalvojilla, kyydistä voi henkilöitä poistaa, jos siihen on vahvat perusteet. Ja muita matkustajia voi pyytää avustamaan. Ja kyllähän autossa olevat tuoreet sotkut aina kannattaa valokuvata vaikka kännykällä ja laittaa esimiehille eteenpäin rikosilmoitusta varten, jollei poliisi ehdi paikalle.

----------


## Karosa

> Kaasun käyttö kuitenkin bussinkaltaisessa suljetussa tilassa on kuitenkin aika kyseenalaista


OC-sumuttimistakin on montaa eri laatua, löytyy vaahtoa ja geeliä, joita pitäisi olla helpompi käyttää ilman ylimääräistä haittaa.

----------


## zige94

> Kaasun käyttö kuitenkin bussinkaltaisessa suljetussa tilassa on kuitenkin aika kyseenalaista, esim. kuljettajan paikalta käytettynä siinä saattaa saada ilmavirtojen ansiosta itsekin hyvät paprika-annokset naamallensa, matkustamossa taas tulee väkisinkin "sivuosumia" asianosattomiin, mikä ei sekään liene tavoiteltu asianlaita. Ulkopuolella kuskin järjestyksenvalvojan valtuudet loppuvat taasen "bussin välittömään läheisyyteen", joten siellä sumuttamisesta tulee hyvin äkkiä sanomista. Junavaunu on kuitenkin astetta isompi tila kuin bussin matkustamo. Puhumalla pärjää aika pitkälle, eikä näihin sekakäyttäjiin muutenkaan mitkään sumutteet välttämättä edes tehoa..


Kyllä, puheella pärjää todella pitkälle, jonka vuoksi itselläkin vain yksi kaasun käyttötarve ollut, vaikka yövuoroja oli 95% vuoroista 20kk:n aikana (30-40h/vko) ja häirikköjä joka vuorossa. Sen vuoksi kannatan liikennöitsijöidenkin pientä koulutusta antaa, ns. puhe judoa, tilanteiden käsittelemiseen. Kaikki sitä ei nimittäin osaa, niin kuin saa välillä huomata.

Sinänsä en kyllä tiedä miten vaikkapa Sm1/2-osasto eroaa bussin matkustamosta. Mutta kuten karosakin totesi, on OC-kaasuja erilaisia. Juovaa, kolmiota, vaahtoa, geeliä, olikohan jotain muutakin vielä. Juova ja kolmio on sellasia motä ei suositella esim. julkisten kulkuneuvojen kaltaisissa tiloissa. Junahenkilökunnalla ja ainakin kiskobussi kuljettajilla on vaahto käytössä. Tarkastajilla oli geelit tai vaahto. Geeli ja vaahto molemmat sellaisia, jotka eivät herkästi leviä. Tietenkin huonosti tähdättynä nekin saattaa sivullisiin osua, mutt eivät suoraan juovan ja kolmion tavoin leviä.

Sekin, jos bussin ulkopuolella on tilanne, ei sinänsä kuljettajalle kuuluisi tai jos häirikkö on jo saatu ulos, joten en oikein ymmärrä siitä aiheutuvaa kaasun käyttöä ylipäätään. Ei sitä lähdetä jahtaamaan häirikköä pitkin katuja, kun se bussista on poistunut. Oikeassa tilanteessa käytetystä kaasusta ei sanomista tule. Tietenkin jos vaikka yhteislupa määrittää jonkun alueen missä sitä saa käyttää (junahenkilökunta junissa sekä rautatiealueella+asemat), sen ulkopuolella käytettynä saatat poliiseilta saada sakot aseen hallussapidosta.

Mitä tulee sekakäyttäjiin niin totta se, ettei vaikuta pakosti. Mutta sama koskee ketä tahansa. Monesti myös kaasun näkeminen jo pelottaa häiriökäyttäytyjät karkuun, kaasu ei siis ole uhkailu väline, mutta vaikka siitä kiinnipitäminen selän takana voi saada jo häirikön pakenemaan tai tajuamaan et nyt kannattaa lopettaa.

Keinoja löytyy, joilla saataisiin häirikkojä paremmin hoidettua ja kuljettajien oloa ja käytöstä turvallisemmaksi, jos se vaan liikennöitsijöitä kiinnostaisi. Faktaahan on se et mitkään turhaohjaamolasit ei niitä tilanteita pahemmin estä.

----------


## Pera

Miestä lyönyt bussikuski sai potkut: http://m.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2015050419625289_uu.shtml

----------


## Multsun poika

Se siitä "iltapäivälehtien liioittelusta".

Kuski sai mitä ansaitsi. Ryhdikästä toimintaa Pohjolan Liikenteeltä

----------


## tkp

> Kuski sai mitä ansaitsi. Ryhdikästä toimintaa Pohjolan Liikenteeltä


Työhönottotilanteessa Pohjolan Liikenne toiminut vähemmän ryhdikkäästi http://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/ar...katuun/5054696

----------


## Matkalainen

> Faktaahan on se et mitkään turhaohjaamolasit ei niitä tilanteita pahemmin estä.


Olisiko tälle jotain lähdettä?

----------


## Karosa

> Olisiko tälle jotain lähdettä?


Kyllä ne aika onnettomia ovat, pikemminkin ne on vain näkökentän esteenä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Työhönottotilanteessa Pohjolan Liikenne toiminut vähemmän ryhdikkäästi http://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/ar...katuun/5054696


En sanoisi noin. Mistä PL olisi noista aiemmista tuomioista tiennyt?

Suomessa rikoksesta tuomitulla on hyvin voimakas suoja. Sellaista yleistä "työnantaja tsekkaa rikosrekisterin" -systeemiä ei todellakaan ole. Jos ei itse kerro, ei työnantaja saa tietääkään. Lasten ja nuorten parissa työskentelevien kohdalla tuosta on poikkeus, ja sitten on tietysti eriasteiset turvaselvitykset, mutta silloin pitää olla jo vähän erikoisempi työpaikka haussa.

----------


## zige94

> Olisiko tälle jotain lähdettä?


Ei sille mitään virallista lähdettä ole. Ihan tuttujen kuljettajien kertomaa. Kokonaan suljettu hytti auttaisi, kuten raitiovaunuissa Varioissa on. Myös uusissa busseissa taitaa olla huomattavasti parempi. Jälkiasennetut ne on kaikkein onnettomimpia, sieltä sivusta saa kyllä heiluteltuu puukkoa, lyötyä jne kuljettajaa ongelmitta. Etenkin juuri nuo jälkiasennetut on näkökentän edessä, kuten karosakin totesi.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> En sanoisi noin. Mistä PL olisi noista aiemmista tuomioista tiennyt? Suomessa rikoksesta tuomitulla on hyvin voimakas suoja. Sellaista yleistä "työnantaja tsekkaa rikosrekisterin" -systeemiä ei todellakaan ole. Jos ei itse kerro, ei työnantaja saa tietääkään.


Niinpä.
Sillä vaikka itse olenkin ehkä jossain määrin tiukemman arvokonservatiivisen rikos- ja rangaistuspolitiikan puolella, niin joka tapauksessa oikeusvaltiossa pitäisi aina lähtökohtaisesti toimia myös sillä periaatteella, ettei tekojansa tehnyttä ja niiden seuraukset kantanutta henkilöä saa tämän jälkeen automaattisesti sulkea pois normaalista yhteiskunnasta, työelämästä tai muusta yhteisöstä, koska ihminen voi aina oppia, muuttua ja kehittyä.
Eikä tässä tapauksessa varsinainen väkivallanteko ollut mikään erityisen dramaattinen (jos siis vertaa esim. kaikkiin muihin päivittäisiin rikosuutisiin, tai poliiseista ja vartijoista kertoviin "TosiTV"-sarjoihin).
Sillä valitettavasti näitä väkivaltaisuuteen mahdollisesti taipuvaisia joskus itsehallintansa menettäviä henkilöitä löytyy luultavasti lähes kaikista ihmisryhmistämme ja ammattikunnistamme, joten emme kai tämän yksittäistapauksen perusteella voi missään nimessä merkata esim. linja-autojen kuljettajia tai muita joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisia jollakin leimakirveellä, minkä vuoksi heille jokaiselle pitäisi työhönotossa aina hankkia kaikki mahdolliset poliisin rikosrekisterit, kirkon virkatodistukset, huumetestit ym.?

----------


## 339-DF

Itse asiassa tuosta listasta en pitäisi huumetestejä ollenkaan pahana asiana, liikenteessä kun ollaan ja raskaalla ajoneuvolla + matkustajat kyydissä. Ehkä niitä nykypäivänä jo tehdäänkin?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:12 ----------




> Kokonaan suljettu hytti auttaisi, kuten raitiovaunuissa Varioissa on.


Joo. Tilanteet, joissa kuljettajat joutuvat pahoinpidellyiksi tai itse pahoinpitelevät ovat säännönmukaisesti sellaisia, että kuljettaja on sieltä ohjaamosta poistunut. Ratikkapuolella ohje on, että kun rähinää on, niin kuljettaja ei sieltä ohjaamosta poistu. Se on pitänyt työturvallisuuden korkeana ja loukkaantumiset pieninä. Vartijat hoitavat tilanteet.

----------


## jtm

Jälleen hieman uutista. Hieman uutisesta poiketen mikähän idea toimittajalla ollut sotkea kuvat rekisterikilpien ja etuosan numeron kohdilta?

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2015...13007_uu.shtml

----------


## Matkalainen

> Hieman uutisesta poiketen mikähän idea toimittajalla ollut sotkea kuvat rekisterikilpien ja etuosan numeron kohdilta?


Koska kuvan bussit eivät liity tapaukseen. Uutisessahan ei edes kerrota, minkä yhtiön bussista on ollut kyse.

Ketjun aiheeseen liittyen, on taas sattunut kohdalle parikin kuskia, jotka eivät olisi halunneet päästää etuovesta. Kuinkahan heikosti asia koulutuksessa mainitaan? Ja millä logiikalla kuski haluaa pitää etuoven kiinni pysäkillä, jossa lähes yksinomaan poistutaan? Luulisi, että kuljettajankin päivää helpottaa, jos ruuhkaisen pysäkin pysäkkiaika nopeutuu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hieman uutisesta poiketen mikähän idea toimittajalla ollut sotkea kuvat rekisterikilpien ja etuosan numeron kohdilta?
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2015...13007_uu.shtml


Niin, kaipa kuvituskuvaksi olisi voinut valita jonkin sellaisen kuvan, jossa vastaavia numero- tai muita yksilötietoja ei olisi näkynyt. Kuvan bussien haltijan tunnusvärit kuitenkin näkyvät, vaikka tapaus on voinut sattua aivan muunkin yrityksen hoitamassa liikenteessä. Kuva on kaiken lisäksi varikolta.

Ehkäpä toimittaja tuon kuvan nyt valittuaan päätti sensuroida kuvasta tiettyjä tunnistetietoja Matkalaisen esittämän arvion pohjalta.

----------


## Duracell

> En sanoisi noin. Mistä PL olisi noista aiemmista tuomioista tiennyt?
> 
> Suomessa rikoksesta tuomitulla on hyvin voimakas suoja. Sellaista yleistä "työnantaja tsekkaa rikosrekisterin" -systeemiä ei todellakaan ole. Jos ei itse kerro, ei työnantaja saa tietääkään. Lasten ja nuorten parissa työskentelevien kohdalla tuosta on poikkeus, ja sitten on tietysti eriasteiset turvaselvitykset, mutta silloin pitää olla jo vähän erikoisempi työpaikka haussa.



Mikäli kuljettaja ajaa koulukyytejä, on työnantajalla oikeus selvittää henkilön taustat ja työntekijä on velvollinen esittämään rikosrekisteriotteen joka on alle 3 kk vanha. Muistaakseni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:36 ----------




> Itse asiassa tuosta listasta en pitäisi huumetestejä ollenkaan pahana asiana, liikenteessä kun ollaan ja raskaalla ajoneuvolla + matkustajat kyydissä. Ehkä niitä nykypäivänä jo tehdäänkin?


Esim PL tekee työhöntulotarkastuksessa huumetestin

----------


## Vainma

> Ketjun aiheeseen liittyen, on taas sattunut kohdalle parikin kuskia, jotka eivät olisi halunneet päästää etuovesta. Kuinkahan heikosti asia koulutuksessa mainitaan? Ja millä logiikalla kuski haluaa pitää etuoven kiinni pysäkillä, jossa lähes yksinomaan poistutaan? Luulisi, että kuljettajankin päivää helpottaa, jos ruuhkaisen pysäkin pysäkkiaika nopeutuu.


Kyllähän sen jo höslän musta (tai minkä värinen nyt tänä vuonna taas onkaan  :Smile: ) kirjakin kertoo, että etuovesta matkustajat päästetään ulos.

Myös kuljettajakoulutuksessa asiaa pyrittiin tekemään selväksi, mutta joillekin ihmisille oppi ei vain iskostu päähän.
Moni kuljettaja haluaa pitää etuoven kinni ihan vain kiusatakseen matkustajaa, koska hänellä on valta siihen.  :Mad:  
Ei ole mitään järkevää syytä (ei edes se aina jankattu katupölyn kulkeutuminen keuhkoihin, koska suurin osa autoista on muutenkin niin homeessa ettei se kivipöly haittaa yhtään mitään) hidastaa matkustajaliikennettä pakottamalla esim. hitaasti liikkuva etupenkiltä keskisillalle.
Nykyäänhän koko kyljen saa auki urakkanapista melkein kaikissa uusissa autoissa, niin ei tarvitse enää sitä tikkuakaan veivata eteen ja taakse.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Näinkin voi käydä, jos ei osaa suomea: http://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2015/0...angd-ur-bussen

----------


## zige94

> Näinkin voi käydä, jos ei osaa suomea: http://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2015/0...angd-ur-bussen


Eli miten, jos ja kun ei osaa noin hyvin ruotsia? Täällä on myös muitakin, etenkin vanhempaan sukupolveen kuuluvia, joilla ei kielet ole hallussa, joten olisi ystävällistä edes parilla lauseella avata uutisen pointti.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eli miten, jos ja kun ei osaa noin hyvin ruotsia? Täällä on myös muitakin, etenkin vanhempaan sukupolveen kuuluvia, joilla ei kielet ole hallussa, joten olisi ystävällistä edes parilla lauseella avata uutisen pointti.


No tässä suomennos, ei tosin sanasta sanaan, mutta jos tästä kävisi asia selväksi (en vastaa virheistä):
Matkustaja ei ollut huomannut lippunsa vanhentuneen, kun hän näytti sitä kuljettajalle bussissa. Kuljettaja vastasi tähän suomeksi, mutta matkustaja ei ymmärtänyt mitä kuljettaja hänelle sanoi ja kun matkustaja yritti selvittää tilannetta, kuljettaja käski huutaen ja huitoen häntä poistumaan bussista. Matkustaja yritti saada selvyyttä tilanteeseen ruotsiksi ja englanniksi, mutta päätti lopulta itse poistua bussista, koska ei ymmärtänyt miksei hän voinut matkustaa. Matkustaja olisi osannut ostaa lipun suomeksi, mutta kuljettajan toiminnan vuoksi hän ei tullut ajatelleeksi sanoa "yksi lippu kiitos". Lopussa HSL:n edustaja sanoo kuljettajan tehneen väärin jne.

Vaikkei kuljettaja ilmeisesti osannutkaan ruotsia tai englantia, niin mielestäni kyseisen tilanteen olisi voinut hoitaa vaikkapa elekielellä. Näytä lippua, näytä kelloa, pyöritä päätä ja näppäile lipun hinta Buscomiin voisi olla yksi kätevä tapa toimia. HSL:n edustajankin mukaan tuollaisissa tilanteissa ei pitäisi "heittää" matkustajaa ulos vaan selvittää tilanne tavalla tai toisella.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaikkei kuljettaja ilmeisesti osannutkaan ruotsia tai englantia, niin mielestäni kyseisen tilanteen olisi voinut hoitaa vaikkapa elekielellä.


Yleensä bussin kyydistä löytyy myös matkustajia, jotka osaavat tulkata ainakin näille laajasti Suomessa puhutuille kielille - ja usein harvinaisempienkin kielten osaajia on kyydissä, jos matkustajia on enemmän.

----------


## zige94

> No tässä suomennos, ei tosin sanasta sanaan, mutta jos tästä kävisi asia selväksi (en vastaa virheistä):
> Matkustaja ei ollut huomannut lippunsa vanhentuneen, kun hän näytti sitä kuljettajalle bussissa. Kuljettaja vastasi tähän suomeksi, mutta matkustaja ei ymmärtänyt mitä kuljettaja hänelle sanoi ja kun matkustaja yritti selvittää tilannetta, kuljettaja käski huutaen ja huitoen häntä poistumaan bussista. Matkustaja yritti saada selvyyttä tilanteeseen ruotsiksi ja englanniksi, mutta päätti lopulta itse poistua bussista, koska ei ymmärtänyt miksei hän voinut matkustaa. Matkustaja olisi osannut ostaa lipun suomeksi, mutta kuljettajan toiminnan vuoksi hän ei tullut ajatelleeksi sanoa "yksi lippu kiitos". Lopussa HSL:n edustaja sanoo kuljettajan tehneen väärin jne.
> 
> Vaikkei kuljettaja ilmeisesti osannutkaan ruotsia tai englantia, niin mielestäni kyseisen tilanteen olisi voinut hoitaa vaikkapa elekielellä. Näytä lippua, näytä kelloa, pyöritä päätä ja näppäile lipun hinta Buscomiin voisi olla yksi kätevä tapa toimia. HSL:n edustajankin mukaan tuollaisissa tilanteissa ei pitäisi "heittää" matkustajaa ulos vaan selvittää tilanne tavalla tai toisella.


Kiitos Joonas!

Viimeisen kappaleesi kertoo juurikin pointin, eli elekieli, jonka pitäisi olla tuttua kelle ihmisten parissa työskentelevälle. En itsekään kieli ihmisiä ole, suomi ja enkku taipuu hyvin ja ruotsi alkeellisesti, mutta elekielellä kyllä selvitty tai viime kädessä toisen asiakkaan avustamana. Sun kertoma tapa esittää kyseinen asia elekielellä olisi varmaankin se kaikkein ymmärrettävin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:37 ----------




> Yleensä bussin kyydistä löytyy myös matkustajia, jotka osaavat tulkata ainakin näille laajasti Suomessa puhutuille kielille - ja usein harvinaisempienkin kielten osaajia on kyydissä, jos matkustajia on enemmän.


Tässä on se sama kuin mitä matkustajillakin: kaikki ihmiset eivät ole sellaisia että osaisivat, haluaisivat tai uskaltaisivat kysyä apua. Yleinen ilmiö suomessa, jota oon itse todistellut usein. Autettavaa pitäisi itse lähestyä, jotta hän vähän edes osaisi "pyytää apua". Etenkin alan työntekijälle (olkoon nyt vaikka täsäs bussikuski tai toisella alalla ratikkakuski, konnari jne.) voi olla korkea kynnys pyytää apua, koska ajattelee "menettävänsä naamansa" ja "arvostuksen".

----------


## SD202

> Tässä on se sama kuin mitä matkustajillakin: kaikki ihmiset eivät ole sellaisia että osaisivat, haluaisivat tai uskaltaisivat kysyä apua. Yleinen ilmiö suomessa, jota oon itse todistellut usein. Autettavaa pitäisi itse lähestyä, jotta hän vähän edes osaisi "pyytää apua". Etenkin alan työntekijälle (olkoon nyt vaikka täsäs bussikuski tai toisella alalla ratikkakuski, konnari jne.) voi olla korkea kynnys pyytää apua, koska ajattelee "menettävänsä naamansa" ja "arvostuksen".


Tapahtuipa linjalla h62 jokunen vuosi sitten: olin matkalla kohti keskustaa ja eräällä Mäkelänkadun pysäkillä bussi pysähtyi ottaakseen matkustajan kyytiin. Kyseinen matkustaja kysyikin kuljettajalta "meneekö tämä bussi Karhupuistoon?". Kuljettaja ei ymmärtänyt kysymystä. Etupenkissä istuvana kuulin tuon keskustelun ja neuvoin kyseistä matkustajaa nousemaan bussin h51 kyytiin. Lähdimme liikkeelle ja kuljettaja kiittikin minua asiakkaan neuvomisesta.

Tuohon ahvenanmaalaisen matkustuskokemukseen liittyen: hieman kaksipiippuinen juttu kyseessä. Kävin itse Ahvenanmaalla viime kesänä. Tietäen kyseisen maakunnan tilanteen en edes yrittänyt kommunikoida paikallisten kanssa suomeksi vaan kommunikoin ruotsiksi. 
Toki englannin kielen taito olisi hyväksi HSL -alueen bussinkuljettajille - ihan turistien kanssa kommunikointiakin ajatellen.
Mutta ei muualla Euroopassakaan bussinkuljettajien englannin kielen taito ole itsestäänselvyys. Muistelen, että Berliinin liikennelaitos BVG laittoi bussinkuljettajiaan englannin kielen kursseille ennen Saksassa kesällä 2006 järjestettyjä jalkapallon MM -kisoja - jotta kommunikointiongelmilta turistien kanssa olisi vältytty.

----------


## zige94

Joku Anti-sankari Pohjolan Liikenteen kuljettaja ajoi raitiovaunukaistalla ja kiilasi kulkueen väliin ja tuuppi pyöräilijöitö. Lisäksi heitti pyöräilijän pyörän toisen bussin alle.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1305977826345

Sen voi vielä ymmärtää et hermostuttaa odottaa, mutta jos on kulkue niin silloin on kulkue eikä lähetä pelleilemään. Miten tätä liikennekäyttäytymistä saisi joidenkin bussikuskien aivoihin? Jos ei kestä liikenteenpaineita ja liikennesääntöjä, kannattaa alaa vaihtaa. Jostain kumman syystä tälläkin foorumilla kirjottelevia harrastajia ja kuljettajia on jopa puolustelemassa kuljettajan toimintaa. Itse en voi vaan käsittää, onko joillakin niiden bussiorgasmi mennyt niin pitkälle ettei näe joidenkin kuljettajien toiminnassa mitään väärää.

Tulee mukavat fläshbackit keväältä kun bussi ajoi kolmion takaa mun päälle ja tekosyyksi kuljettaja täräytti poliiseille suoraan puhelimen näpräämisen. Myönsi sentään syyllisyytensä ja ettei keskittynyt liikenteeseen.

Näitä tapahtuu yllättävän paljon, myös muita mm. pysäkeiltä suoraan auton eteen, toiselta kaistalta jne. Vaikka sitä isompaa ajoneuvoa ajaa niin se ei tarkota että saa idiootti olla ja tehä mitä lystää.

----------


## tkp

> Jostain kumman syystä tälläkin foorumilla kirjottelevia harrastajia ja kuljettajia on jopa puolustelemassa kuljettajan toimintaa. Itse en voi vaan käsittää, onko joillakin niiden bussiorgasmi mennyt niin pitkälle ettei näe joidenkin kuljettajien toiminnassa mitään väärää.


Laitatko linkin näihin viesteihin? Kun ei ainakaan tältä forumilta näytä löytyvän...

----------


## 339-DF

Aikamoinen insidentti tosiaan. Ei tainnut kuljettaja ymmärtää, että tilanteesta on luvassa aikamoinen määrä julkisuutta. Onneksi ei käynyt pahemmin, tuossahan on ollut ainesta vaikka minkälaiseen tapahtumaketjuun.

----------


## sub

Kuljettajalla melkoista inkkarivajautta kanootissa, etenkin tässä kontekstissa.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Laitatko linkin näihin viesteihin? Kun ei ainakaan tältä forumilta näytä löytyvän...


Tässä on ainakin sellaista viestintää mitä kysyit. Forumi on tosin naapuriforumi, mutta eiköhän siitä asia käy selväksi.
http://foorumi.arktisetbussit.com/vi...=680&start=345

----------


## Rester

> Tässä on ainakin sellaista viestintää mitä kysyit. Forumi on tosin naapuriforumi, mutta eiköhän siitä asia käy selväksi.
> http://foorumi.arktisetbussit.com/vi...=680&start=345


Bussin ratissa, tosin eri kaupungissa, työtä tekevänä en kyllä löydä yhtään sympatiaa tämän kollegan toimille. Järjestäytyneellä kulkueella on lain suoja, eikä sitä saa häiritä millään tavoin, kuljettiin siinä sitten millä kulkupeleillä tahansa. Se kestää sen ajan kun kestää, aikataulut ovat tässä se toissijainen asia.

----------


## zige94

> Laitatko linkin näihin viesteihin? Kun ei ainakaan tältä forumilta näytä löytyvän...


Ilmaisin itseäni epäselvästi, myönnän sen. Meinasin toisessa some-kanavalla, en siis tällä foorumilla.
Mutta kuten ylläkin linkitettiin niin... Ilmeisesti bussikuskit saavat ajaa poliisi-ohjattuihin kulkueiden väliin tai niin Sergei selvästi luuli.

(kuljettajan nimen lähde tästä uutisesta)

Mutta en yhtään ymmärrä tuota puolustelua. Kyseessä oli selvä kulkue. Ei niihin tarvita joka risteykseen poliisiohjausta vaan keulassa olevat (yleensä) moottoripyöräpoliisit ajavat aina risteykset tukkoon, pysäyttävät liikenteen ja kun kulkueen keula on risteyksessä, jatkavat poliisit seuraavaan risteykseen. Ei sinne kulkueen väliin silti ängetä vaikkei siinä kohtaa enään poliisia olisi mutta kulkuetta vielä. Sen pitäisi olla kaikille tienkäyttäjäjille itsestään selvä asia ja sitä suuremmin ammattikuljettajille.

----------


## joboo

Tänään linjan h24 kuljettaja klo 19:10 ajoi hietanimen hautausmaan suuntaan ennen krematorion pysäkkiä kuljettaja rikkoi toisen autosta sivupeilin. Kuljettaja jatkoi matkaa kun mitään ei olisi tapahtunut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tänään linjan h24 kuljettaja klo 19:10 ajoi hietanimen hautausmaan suuntaan ennen krematorion pysäkkiä kuljettaja rikkoi toisen autosta sivupeilin. Kuljettaja jatkoi matkaa kun mitään ei olisi tapahtunut.


Jos olisin tuon auton omistaja, olisin todella kiitollinen, jos minuun otettaisiin yhteyttä ja kerrottaisiin tapahtuneesta. Ehditkö panna mitään tunnistetietoja merkille?

----------


## joboo

> Jos olisin tuon auton omistaja, olisin todella kiitollinen, jos minuun otettaisiin yhteyttä ja kerrottaisiin tapahtuneesta. Ehditkö panna mitään tunnistetietoja merkille?


Ainoastaan farmari volvo (valkoinen) viron kilvissä.

----------


## aki

Odottelin tässä yhtenä arki-aamuna Elielinaukiolla klo 7.20 lähtevää linjan 321 bussia. Bussi tuli Elielille klo 7.18, purki matkustajat ulos ja ajoi suoraan lähtölaituriin. Naiskuski päästi matkustajat sisään ja sanoi että valitettavasti lähtöaika myöhästyy koska hänen on pakko käydä vessassa. Seuraavaksi lähtövuorossa klo 7.25 ollut linjan 332 bussi joutui ajamaan viereiseen laituriin koska odottelimme edelleen kuljettajaa. Tästä bussista sitten kaikki muut paitsi minä, vaihtoivatkin siihen 332 bussiin. Viimein kuski saapui klo 7.30 ja pääsimme lähtemään 10 min myöhässä. Kuski manasi kun todella tiukan aikataulun lisäksi Elielin vessa on älyttömän kaukana eikä vessassa yksinkertaisesti ehdi käydä aikataulun puitteissa.

Olen huomannut aiemminkin että jotkin linjojen 321 ja 345 arki-aamujen lähdöt Elieliltä ovat välillä myöhässä. Onko Nobina vetänyt aikataulut todella niin tiukalle että Elielille saavuttaessa ei joillakin vuoroilla jää lainkaan taukoaikaa?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Odottelin tässä yhtenä arki-aamuna Elielinaukiolla klo 7.20 lähtevää linjan 321 bussia. Bussi tuli Elielille klo 7.18, purki matkustajat ulos ja ajoi suoraan lähtölaituriin. Naiskuski päästi matkustajat sisään ja sanoi että valitettavasti lähtöaika myöhästyy koska hänen on pakko käydä vessassa. Seuraavaksi lähtövuorossa klo 7.25 ollut linjan 332 bussi joutui ajamaan viereiseen laituriin koska odottelimme edelleen kuljettajaa. Tästä bussista sitten kaikki muut paitsi minä, vaihtoivatkin siihen 332 bussiin. Viimein kuski saapui klo 7.30 ja pääsimme lähtemään 10 min myöhässä. Kuski manasi kun todella tiukan aikataulun lisäksi Elielin vessa on älyttömän kaukana eikä vessassa yksinkertaisesti ehdi käydä aikataulun puitteissa.
> 
> Olen huomannut aiemminkin että jotkin linjojen 321 ja 345 arki-aamujen lähdöt Elieliltä ovat välillä myöhässä. Onko Nobina vetänyt aikataulut todella niin tiukalle että Elielille saavuttaessa ei joillakin vuoroilla jää lainkaan taukoaikaa?


Tämä tilanne on ollut vuosia tuttu Pitäjänmäen kautta kulkevilla linjoilla jopa sunnuntaisin. On kuitenkin sanottava, että ainakin minun mielestäni asia olisi tänä syksynä hieman parantunut.

----------


## Melamies

> Odottelin tässä yhtenä arki-aamuna Elielinaukiolla klo 7.20 lähtevää linjan 321 bussia. Bussi tuli Elielille klo 7.18, purki matkustajat ulos ja ajoi suoraan lähtölaituriin. Naiskuski päästi matkustajat sisään ja sanoi että valitettavasti lähtöaika myöhästyy koska hänen on pakko käydä vessassa. Seuraavaksi lähtövuorossa klo 7.25 ollut linjan 332 bussi joutui ajamaan viereiseen laituriin koska odottelimme edelleen kuljettajaa. Tästä bussista sitten kaikki muut paitsi minä, vaihtoivatkin siihen 332 bussiin. Viimein kuski saapui klo 7.30 ja pääsimme lähtemään 10 min myöhässä. Kuski manasi kun todella tiukan aikataulun lisäksi Elielin vessa on älyttömän kaukana eikä vessassa yksinkertaisesti ehdi käydä aikataulun puitteissa.
> 
> Olen huomannut aiemminkin että jotkin linjojen 321 ja 345 arki-aamujen lähdöt Elieliltä ovat välillä myöhässä. Onko Nobina vetänyt aikataulut todella niin tiukalle että Elielille saavuttaessa ei joillakin vuoroilla jää lainkaan taukoaikaa?


Ei kai tiukka aikataulu ole Nobinan syytä, senhän on määritellyt tilaaja eli HSL.  Postitalon puolelle mahtuisi työmaakoppi, joka voisi toimia kuljettajien WC-tilana. Sen voisi vielä kuosittaa ympäristöön sopivaksi. Silloin voisi jättää
matkustajat siihen ja kipaista WC-asioille. Tosin nyt siihen tehtyä aitaa ja pyörätietä pitäisi hieman säätää toiseen paikkaan. Muutenkin kyseinen aita tärvelee mahdollisuuden käyttää tuota kohtaa jättöpysäkkinä. Ja ei kai tuo muuta
asiaa, että kyseessä oli naiskuski? No, mieskuski olisi voinut lorottaa renkaiden väliin, jos olisi ollut oikein kiire. Yhtä kaikki, työntekijän on päästävä asioilleen, kysymys on kuitenkin työnteosta eikä ihmisrääkkäyksestä.

----------


## Amatööri

> Ei kai tiukka aikataulu ole Nobinan syytä, senhän on määritellyt tilaaja eli HSL.



Onhan se Nobinan vastuulla sovittaa määrätyt lähdöt määrättyihin sarjoihin.

HSL antaa lähdöt ja operaattori sovittaa ne haluamiinsa sarjoihin. Nobina voisi vaihtaa jonkin toisen lähdön ja sarjan keskenään. Mutta money talks.

----------


## tkp

> Ei kai tiukka aikataulu ole Nobinan syytä, senhän on määritellyt tilaaja eli HSL.


Riippunee siitä ajaako liikennöitsijä HSL:n suunnittelemilla ajo-/kierrosajoilla vai kierrättääkö se autoa linjalta toiselle tiukemmilla ajoajoilla. En tiedä nykytilanteesta mutta jokunen vuosi sitten varsinkin Nobina harrasti tuota linjalta toiselle kierrättämistä tiukemmilla ajoajoilla kuin mitä HSL oli linjan kierrosajaksi laskenut.

----------


## SD202

Kaipa se on tänne kirjoitettava parin viime viikon matkustuskokemuksista eräällä Vantaan sisäisellä linjalla...

Käytän tuota linjaa etenkin arkipäivisin iltaruuhkassa. Eipä siinä vielä mitään, että kuljettajat ovat olleet kuin myrkyn nielleitä. Hymyilemättömyys ja tuppisuisuus nyt ovat sellaisia asioita, joihin on jo tottunut. Tympeän kuljettajankin kyydissä kyyti on kuitenkin yleensä turvallista.

Reilu viikko sitten kotimatkastani tuli ikimuistoinen. Kuljettaja ajoi oikeastaan koko matkan epätasaisesti ja turhan reippaalla vauhdilla. Leinelän aseman lähistöllä on pari liikenneympyrää, joiden kautta tämä linja kulkee. Toisessa noista liikenneympyröistä bussinkuljettaja ajoi liikenneympyrää ajaneen henkilöautoilijan eteen - väistämisvelvollisuudestaan huolimatta. Oman näköhavaintoni mukaan pellin koliseminen oli lähellä. Henkilöautoilija suivaantui tästä ja pian me matkustajat saimmekin kuulla torvikonserttia. Bussinkuljettaja jatkoi matkaansa, kunnes pysähtyi liikenneympyröiden jälkeen olevalle pysäkille ottamaan matkustajia kyytiin. Henkilöautoilija seurasi tuolle pysäkille saakka, pysäytti autonsa ja tuli koputtelemaan bussin jo sulkeutunutta etuovea. Bussinkuljettaja lähti liikkeelle ja henkilöautoilija näytti hyvästiksi kansainvälistä käsimerkkiä. Bussinkuljettaja toimi siis väärin, mutta olisihan tuolle henkilöautoilijallekin voinut suositella vihanhallintakurssia...

Sama linja, noin viikkoa myöhemmin: kuljettaja ajoi varsin railakkaalla tyylillä. Eräässä liikennevalo-ohjatussa risteyksessä ihmettelin, kun tuli äkkijarrutus. Lähellä oli kolari vihreällä valolla risteykseen tulleen taksin sekä punaisia päin ajaneen bussin välillä. Noh, loppumatkan ajaksi bussinkuljettajan ajotyyli muuttuikin sitten rauhallisemmaksi.

----------


## Melamies

Vantaalla olen viime aikoina kiinnittänyt huomiota joidenkin kuskien intoon puhua jatkuvasti matkapuhelimeen. (Tosin tahtomattani, iltaisin busseissa on vielä hiljaisempaa matkustajien keskuudessa)
Toisaalta puhelimeen puhuminen ei ole minun matkustuskerroillani aiheuttanut ajoesitysten huonoutta. Yhden kerran oikein ihmettelin luuria korvallaan pitävän kuskin tasaista ajamista ja muun liikenteen hyvää huomioimista.

----------


## J_J

> Toisaalta puhelimeen puhuminen ei ole minun matkustuskerroillani aiheuttanut ajoesitysten huonoutta. Yhden kerran oikein ihmettelin luuria korvallaan pitävän kuskin tasaista ajamista ja muun liikenteen hyvää huomioimista.


Puhelimeen puhuminenhan ei absoluuttisesti heikennä kuljettajan ajosuoritusta mitenkään. Joillakin ihmisillä kapasiteetti riittää sekä puhelimen käyttöön, että autolla ajamiseen (muun liikenteen huomioimisineen) samanaikaisesti. Kaikilla ihmisillä näin ei ole. 

Itse asiassa väitän, että hyvin harvojen ihmisten ajosuoritus heikkenee ratkaisevasti puhelimeen puhumisen seurauksena. Valitettavasti näiden vähemmistöön kuuluvien "suoritukset" aiheuttaa kovin usein onnettomuuksia tai vähintään läheltä piti -tilanteita. Perustan väitteeni siihen, miten yleistä ja tavallista matkapuhelimen (johdottoman kännykän tai johdollisen "autopuhelimen") käyttö oli vielä aikaan, jolloin sitä ei laissa määritelty sanktioiduksi.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Puhelimeen puhuminenhan ei absoluuttisesti heikennä kuljettajan ajosuoritusta mitenkään.


Puutunpa tähän, kun on näin selkeä väite (keskustelun kannalta tietysti parempikin esittää väitteensä selkeästi). Puhelimeen puhuminen tutkimusten mukaan heikentää ajosuoritusta merkittävästi, eräänkin tutkimuksen mukaan nelinkertaistaa onnettomuusriskin.




> Joillakin ihmisillä kapasiteetti riittää sekä puhelimen käyttöön, että autolla ajamiseen (muun liikenteen huomioimisineen) samanaikaisesti. Kaikilla ihmisillä näin ei ole.


Toki tällaisia poikkeustapauksiakin varmasti löytyy, mutta he ovat harvassa. Tutkimuksissa ei ole löydetty esim. jotain tiettyä ryhmää (kokeneet autoilijat tms) jolla puhelimen käyttö ei onnettomuusriskiä lisäisi.




> Itse asiassa väitän, että hyvin harvojen ihmisten ajosuoritus heikkenee ratkaisevasti puhelimeen puhumisen seurauksena.


Useimpien käsitys omasta ajosuorituksesta ei heikkene. Kuitenkin jopa parikymppisillä (joilla ei vielä iän pitäisi vaivata) reaktioaika pitenee merkittävästi.




> Valitettavasti näiden vähemmistöön kuuluvien "suoritukset" aiheuttaa kovin usein onnettomuuksia tai vähintään läheltä piti -tilanteita. Perustan väitteeni siihen, miten yleistä ja tavallista matkapuhelimen (johdottoman kännykän tai johdollisen "autopuhelimen") käyttö oli vielä aikaan, jolloin sitä ei laissa määritelty sanktioiduksi.


Noista ajoista tieliikennekuolemien määräkin on vähentynyt. Toisaalta silloinkin kolme neljästä autoilijasta oli sitä mieltä, että puhelimen käyttöä ajaessa pitäisi rajoittaa. Mielenkiintoista kyllä, eniten rajoituksia kannattivat eniten puhelinta käyttävät.

----------


## KriZuu

Mikä siinä handsfreen hommaamisessa on niin vaikeaa? Sellainen ei kuitenkaan paljoa maksa, ja sen käyttäminenkin on mielestäni huomattavasti mukavampaa kuin puhelin kädessä.

----------


## Kani

Puheluiden puhuminen työaikana ei ole hyväksyttävää, vaikka käytössä olisi kädet vapaana -varustus. Linja-autonkuljettajan työ on palveluammatti, ja on huonoa (tai olematonta) asiakaspalvelua, jos kuljettaja ei ole autossa läsnä, vaan viettää mieluummin aikaansa kavereiden kanssa puhuen.

Eiköhän suurin osa linja-autoyrityksistä ole selkeästi tällaiset vapaa-ajan puhelut kieltänytkin.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei se handsfree kuitenkaan estä mitenkään ajatuksen siirtymistä itse ajosta pois. Minusta yhtä vaarallista tai turvallista, miten nyt vaan halutaan asia ilmaista.

----------


## aulis

> Ei se handsfree kuitenkaan estä mitenkään ajatuksen siirtymistä itse ajosta pois. Minusta yhtä vaarallista tai turvallista, miten nyt vaan halutaan asia ilmaista.


Juuri yhtä vaarallista tai turvallista se on myös tämän tutkimuksen mukaan (ja monen muunkin) : https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1188107/

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:21 ----------

'Vaarallinen' lienee tässä kohtaa joka tapauksessa se sopivin sana.

----------


## fani

Tuli muuten tässä mieleen eräs tapaus, joka tapahtui pari viikkoa sitten iltamyöhällä, jolloin busseja kulki noin puolen tunnin välein. Bussi oli edellä aikataulustaan pari kolme minuuttia. Näin bussin noin 50 metrin päästä ja pistin juoksuksi. Bussilla on vilkku päällä ja aikoo pysähtyä pysäkille, kerkeen pysäkille pari kolme sekuntia ennen kun bussi on edes pysähtynyt, heilautin vielä kättä merkiksi. Kuski avaa takaovet ja päästää matkustajat ulos, vilkaisee vain minua, sulkee takaovet ja lähtee. Saman kuskin kyydissä olin joskus ennenkin ruuhka-aikaan, jätti käymättä parillakin pysäkillä jossa oli matkustajia viittilöimässä, toki seuraava auto on noin 5-10 kymmenen minuutin päässä, mutta silti aika törkeää, kun bussi ei ollut edes täynnä tai myöhässä aikataulustaan... Onko tällainenkin yleistä, en ole ennen huomannut tälläistä, tai ehken vaan ole kiinnittänyt huomiota.

----------


## SD202

> ...


Sama Vantaan sisäinen linja edelleenkin kyseessä. Matkustin tänään eräällä vuorolla ja väliaikapysäkit ohitettiin seuraavasti: ensimmäinen väliaikapysäkki 2 min etuajassa, toinen väliaikapysäkki 5 min etuajassa ja kolmas väliaikapysäkki 7 min etuajassa.
Kaksi viimeistä noista väliaikapysäkeistä sijaitsee rautatieaseman yhteydessä - mahtoiko aikataulun mukaisen ohitusajan aikaan olla pysäkeillä junasta bussiin vaihtavia matkustajia? Toki seuraava bussivuoro olisi tullut reilun puolen tunnin kuluttua...

----------


## Kani

> Sama Vantaan sisäinen linja edelleenkin kyseessä. Matkustin tänään eräällä vuorolla ja väliaikapysäkit ohitettiin seuraavasti: ensimmäinen väliaikapysäkki 2 min etuajassa, toinen väliaikapysäkki 5 min etuajassa ja kolmas väliaikapysäkki 7 min etuajassa.


Mikäs linja tässä onkaan kyseessä?

----------


## SD202

> Mikäs linja tässä onkaan kyseessä?


Tuossahan oli jo aika hyvä vihje, kun mainitsin linjan kulkevan (ainakin) kahden rautatieaseman kautta.  :Wink:  Mutta kyseessä on siis linja 574.

Ihmetyttää hieman myös se, että aamuruuhkan aikaan linjaa ajavat kuljettajat ovat ystävällisempiä ja tasaisemmin ajavia kuin iltaruuhkassa viime aikoina kohdalle osuneet kuljettajat.

----------


## fani

> Tuossahan oli jo aika hyvä vihje, kun mainitsin linjan kulkevan (ainakin) kahden rautatieaseman kautta.  Mutta kyseessä on siis linja 574.
> 
> Ihmetyttää hieman myös se, että aamuruuhkan aikaan linjaa ajavat kuljettajat ovat ystävällisempiä ja tasaisemmin ajavia kuin iltaruuhkassa viime aikoina kohdalle osuneet kuljettajat.


Olishan tää voinut olla myöskin linja 624, 631 tai 736. Ja itse(kin) näin yhden ikävän tapauksen ko. linjalla kun kuljettaja ohitti etuajassa aseman, jossa oli välipiste, sekä matkustaja juoksemassa bussiin.

----------


## SD202

> Olishan tää voinut olla myöskin linja 624, 631 tai 736. Ja itse(kin) näin yhden ikävän tapauksen ko. linjalla kun kuljettaja ohitti etuajassa aseman, jossa oli välipiste, sekä matkustaja juoksemassa bussiin.


Etuajassa välipistepysäkkien ohitse ajaminen tuntuu edelleenkin olevan 574:lla ajavien Volvo/Scania/M-B Racing Teamin jäsenten harrastuksena.  :Wink:  Omakohtaisesti havaitsemani ennätys on 10 min etuajassa ohitettu välipistepysäkki - tosin reitin loppupäässä, mutta silti.

Mutta pakko antaa kiitostakin. Sekä eilen että tänään linjalla 574 osui kohdalle kuljettajia, ketkä ajoivat todella tasaisesti. Tämän päiväinen kuljettaja huomasi eräältä pysäkiltä liikkeelle lähtiessään, että muutaman sadan metrin päässä olevan vilkasliikenteisen risteyksen liikennevalo vaihtui juuri punaiseksi. Niinpä kuljettaja rullasi rauhallisella vauhdilla tuohon risteykseen odottelemaan vihreän vaihtumista. Ilman äkkinäistä kiihdytystä tai jarrutusta.
(Tästä olikin pakko lähettää HSL:lle myönteistä palautetta.)

----------


## fani

> Etuajassa välipistepysäkkien ohitse ajaminen tuntuu edelleenkin olevan 574:lla ajavien Volvo/Scania/M-B Racing Teamin jäsenten harrastuksena.  Omakohtaisesti havaitsemani ennätys on 10 min etuajassa ohitettu välipistepysäkki - tosin reitin loppupäässä, mutta silti.
> 
> Mutta pakko antaa kiitostakin. Sekä eilen että tänään linjalla 574 osui kohdalle kuljettajia, ketkä ajoivat todella tasaisesti. Tämän päiväinen kuljettaja huomasi eräältä pysäkiltä liikkeelle lähtiessään, että muutaman sadan metrin päässä olevan vilkasliikenteisen risteyksen liikennevalo vaihtui juuri punaiseksi. Niinpä kuljettaja rullasi rauhallisella vauhdilla tuohon risteykseen odottelemaan vihreän vaihtumista. Ilman äkkinäistä kiihdytystä tai jarrutusta.
> (Tästä olikin pakko lähettää HSL:lle myönteistä palautetta.)


Nobinalla onkin aika paljon noita rallikuskeja, mutta voiton vie kyllä edelleenkin Transdevin naiskuski, jonka nykyiseen palvelutaitoon kuuluu ylinopeutta ajamisen ja välipistepysäkkien etuajassa ohi ajamisen lisäksi; matkustajalle huutaminen ja kiroileminen kopissaan.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tulin puolisen tuntia sitten kotiin keskustasta Nobinan 248A:lla. Kun tultiin poistumispysäkilleni niin bussi kyllä pysähtyi mutta ovia ei avattu. Hetken kuluttua bussi lähti liikkeelle jolloin sanoin kuuluvasti, että miksei ovia avattu. Ei vaikutusta jolloin karjaisin asian uudestaan ja pari voimasanaakin lipsahti. Kuljettaja vastasi: "En täältä edestä näe, onko joku takaoven luona". Sanoin, ettei hän avannut keskioviakaan. Hetken kuluttua pääsin ulos seuraavan risteyksen jälkeen melkein asuintaloni kohdalla (!) joten kiitin kuljettajaa kuuluvasti.

----------


## sm3

Mutta jos ei ollut ketään muita poistuvia (?), niin kuljettaja on voinut katsoa ettei kukaan ollut sittenkään poistumassa ja siksi ei avannut ovia.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Mutta jos ei ollut ketään muita poistuvia (?), niin kuljettaja on voinut katsoa ettei kukaan ollut sittenkään poistumassa ja siksi ei avannut ovia.


Muita ei ollut poistumassa mutta kommentti, ettei hän NÄE takaovelle kuulosti kummalta. Jo aikaisemmin eräs nuorehko mies jolla oli keppi mukanaan oli jäädä takaoven väliin. Mutta lopputuloksenahan oli, että pääsin lähemmäksi määränpäätäni.

----------


## sm3

Joskus sulkevat ihan liian hätäseen ovia ja jopa keskiovella olen nähnyt väliin jäätävän, ja kerran taisi yksi jättää lähes joka pysähdyksellä jonkun oven väliin. Ei se matka nopeudu sillä vaan hidastuu kun ovia avataan edestakas sen sijaan että odottais sen 5sek. Kaikkia ei varmaan vaan yksinkertaisesti kiinnosta alkuunkaan linja-auton ajaminen ja sehän näkyy.

----------


## Amatööri

> Muita ei ollut poistumassa mutta kommentti, ettei hän NÄE takaovelle kuulosti kummalta. Jo aikaisemmin eräs nuorehko mies jolla oli keppi mukanaan oli jäädä takaoven väliin. Mutta lopputuloksenahan oli, että pääsin lähemmäksi määränpäätäni.


No mutta sehän on monesti totuus. Postimerkin kokoinen peili, joka ei suurenna, 14,5m bussi huonolla valaistuksella ja lukuisia pysty-ja muutama vaakatolppa näkölinjalla. Että sopii istua kuskinpaikalle ihmettelemään. 

Monesti avataan kaikki ovet ja katsotaan ulkopeileistä milloin ihmisvirta ovista loppuu. Huomattavasti paremmin pysyy tilanteen tasalla

----------


## vristo

Kaupunkilinja-autojen pelien näkyvyydessä on tosiaankin paljon eroja ja esimerkiksi VDL on yksi parhaimmista. Ovikamerat lisäävät näkyvyyttä.

Kuvassa VDL Citea XLE-145-telibussi, jonka sisäpeilitkin ovat kaukosäätöisiä ja saa kyllä asetettua juuri kohdalleen.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ygpncd2xyt...56.16.jpg?dl=0

----------


## Karosa

> jonka sisäpeilitkin ovat kaukosäätöisiä


Tämäkin on lisävaruste.

----------


## kiitokurre

Kuljettajien käytös ihmetyttää: Rollaattorimies kaatui pahasti noustessaan bussista  eivät auttaneet

http://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/ar...taneet/5985268

----------


## Pekkaeero

En löytänyt sopivampaakaan paikkaa tälle jurputukselleni, joten tuon sen esiin tässä. Moderaattori ratkaiskoon sopivamman sijaintipaikan.

Meinaan, kun vähän väliä liikenteessä on bussi, joka keulan suunnasta päätellen on menossa päätepysäkille A, mutta bussin  otsaluu kertoo, että se on menossa päättärille B. Siis päinvastaiseen suuntaan.

Viimeksi tänään 19.8. Viikintiellä tuli vastaan 550, jonka otsassa  luki Itäkeskus och samma på svenska, mutta bussi oli selvästikin menossa sieltä poispäin. Päätellen siitä, että itse olin matkalla Itäkeskukseen. Siis bussi 550 oli menossa  Westendinasemalle (och samma på svenska). Ja jopa vieläpä matkustajia kyydissään.

Kotikulmillani olen tottunut jo siihen, että Kontulan metroasemalta Kotikonnuntielle menevän bussin 94A otsaluu kertoo olevansa menossa Kivikkoon (Stensböle) ja vastaavasti päinvastoin.  Tai sitten  ei. Tai  no joo Osaan kuitenkin vanhalla rutiinilla oikeaan bussiin Kotikonnuntielle, olipa kohteeksi merkitty mitä tahansa.

Joskus kauan sitten v***tti, kun ajoin henkilöautollani  Kontulantietä ostarin kohdalla ja lähestyin ynnä tarkkailin Mikaelinkirkon pysäkiltä lähtevää liikennettä. Olisin niin mielelläni tarjonnut vapaata kaistaa vasemmalle Kotikonnuntielle kääntyville busseille 94A ja 95, koska ryhmittymiselle ei ole pahemmin tilaa. Kotikonnuntielle olen menossa itsekin ja tarkoitukseni on päästää bussit menemään ensin. Se ei ollut niin helppoa kuin puusta katsoen näyttää. Siis bussikuskin näkökulmasta katsottuna. Bussin takaseinässä saattoi olla mitä tahansa Laajasaloa, Kannelmäkeä, Konalaa tai Malminkartanoa. En siis tiennyt, mihin bussi oli kirkon pysäkiltä lähdössä, joten en siis päässyt järjestämään bussille tilaa ryhmittymiseen.

Millä systeemillä noita bussien  otsaluita ja -nahkoja päivitetään? Olen tietenkin maallikko näissä asioissa, mutta käsittääkseni on olemassa jotakin Helmeä, Buscomia sun muuta, joka käsittääkseni hoitaa automaattisesti tuollaiset. Vaan kun eivät näytä hoitavan. Onko tuo systeemi todellakin vielä bussikuskin muistin varassa? Vähän siltä näyttää tuota touhua seuratessa.

Tästä syystä siis tämä aforismi on osastossa Kuljettajien toiminta.

----------


## vristo

Vielä nykyään linjakilpien suunta käännetään täysin manuaalisesti ja joskus tapahtuu, ettei muista. Uuden lipunmyyntijärjestelmän myötä linjakilpien ohjaus muuttuu automaattikseksi ja näin ollen virheen mahdollisuus pitäisi pienentyä. Ainakin teoriassa. Myös silloin on onneksi mahdollista ohittaa automatiikka ja käyttää linjakilpiä manuaalisesti.

----------


## MJG

> Vielä nykyään linjakilpien suunta käännetään täysin manuaalisesti ja joskus tapahtuu, ettei muista. Uuden lipunmyyntijärjestelmän myötä linjakilpien ohjaus muuttuu automaattikseksi ja näin ollen virheen mahdollisuus pitäisi pienentyä. Ainakin teoriassa. Myös silloin on onneksi mahdollista ohittaa automatiikka ja käyttää linjakilpiä manuaalisesti.


Tänään tuli vastaan pari outoa tapausta: "213 Meilahti"  ja "224 Alberga via Kauniainen". 

213 kulkee nykyisin Kamppiin asti.  Kaksikielisen kyltin puolestaan voisi ajatella näyttävän "Leppävaara via Kauniainen" tai "Alberga via Grankulla" mutta ei sekasikiötä.  Tulevatko nämä järjestelmästä vai kuljettajan päästä?

----------


## vristo

> Tänään tuli vastaan pari outoa tapausta: "213 Meilahti"  ja "224 Alberga via Kauniainen". 
> 
> 213 kulkee nykyisin Kamppiin asti.  Kaksikielisen kyltin puolestaan voisi ajatella näyttävän "Leppävaara via Kauniainen" tai "Alberga via Grankulla" mutta ei sekasikiötä.  Tulevatko nämä järjestelmästä vai kuljettajan päästä?


Noi on tuosta uudesta järjestelmästä automaattisesti tulevia juttuja.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tänään tapahtui raitiolinjalla 9 erikoista. Kun vaunu, Artic, saapui Ratapihantielle se pysähtyi ennen vaihdetta ja päästi poistuvat matkustajat alas ennen kuin ajoi päätepysäkille. Tästähän oli hyöty siinä, että juniin meneville kävelymatka lyheni kun pääsivät lähelle alikulkukäytävää.  Sitten tapahtui vastaavanlainen kun tultiin Kaivokadulle. Valoihin syttyi S juuri kun oltiin Keskuskadun kulmassa. Kuljettaja avasi ovet ja  asemalle menevät olivat varmasti tyytyväisiä. Paikka oli kyllä erikoinen koska siinähän on vain kapea koroke erottamassa kiskot autoliikenteestä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Paikka oli kyllä erikoinen koska siinähän on vain kapea koroke erottamassa kiskot autoliikenteestä.


Oletko varma, sillä Keskuskadun ja suojatien välissä menee kyllä jalkakäytävää suunnilleen yhden vaunun verran? Yhdellä kuskilla taitaa ainakin olla tapana tiputtaa poistuvat matkustajat juuri tuolle jalkakäytävälle. Vai tiputtiko kuljettaja siis Ateneumin eteen?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Oletko varma, sillä Keskuskadun ja suojatien välissä menee kyllä jalkakäytävää suunnilleen yhden vaunun verran? Yhdellä kuskilla taitaa ainakin olla tapana tiputtaa poistuvat matkustajat juuri tuolle jalkakäytävälle. Vai tiputtiko kuljettaja siis Ateneumin eteen?


Ateneumin kohdalla Länsiterminaaliin mennessä.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tästä ei ole omaa kokemusta mutta olen  varmalta taholta kuullut seuraavaa. Joitakin kertoja tämän syksyn aikana on varhain aamulla Asema-aukiolta lähtenyt 21V ajanut Urho Kekkosen kadulta eteenpäin Malminrinnettä aina Ruoholahdenkadulle saakka raitiotiekaistaa pitkin eli kahden ympyrän läpi. Kyseessä tiettävästi TLL:n auto.

----------


## Melamies

> Tästä ei ole omaa kokemusta mutta olen  varmalta taholta kuullut seuraavaa. Joitakin kertoja tämän syksyn aikana on varhain aamulla Asema-aukiolta lähtenyt 21V ajanut Urho Kekkosen kadulta eteenpäin Malminrinnettä aina Ruoholahdenkadulle saakka raitiotiekaistaa pitkin eli kahden ympyrän läpi. Kyseessä tiettävästi TLL:n auto.


Jos näin on tapahtunut, on kuljettaja täysin kyllästynyt ratin pyörittelyyn.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jos näin on tapahtunut, on kuljettaja täysin kyllästynyt ratin pyörittelyyn.


Kirjaimellisesti, jopa. Hehe.

Vakavammin ottaen, tuollainen toiminta voitaisiin ehkä salliakin liikennemerkein, mikäli se ei aiheuta haittaa raitiotieliikenteelle. Kun näin ei ole vielä sallittu, niin toki kiellettyä toimintaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tästä ei ole omaa kokemusta mutta olen  varmalta taholta kuullut seuraavaa. Joitakin kertoja tämän syksyn aikana on varhain aamulla Asema-aukiolta lähtenyt 21V ajanut Urho Kekkosen kadulta eteenpäin Malminrinnettä aina Ruoholahdenkadulle saakka raitiotiekaistaa pitkin eli kahden ympyrän läpi. Kyseessä tiettävästi TLL:n auto.


Malminrinteen alapään kiertoliittymässä ratikkakiskot menevät tuohon suuntaan saman suunnan autokaistalla, joten siinä ympyrän läpi ei mennä samalla tavalla kuin yläpäässä.

Aiemmin Transdevin liikennöidessä 20N:ää tuo ratikkakiskoja pitkin ajaminen oli ihan tyypillistä. 15.8. alkaen Transdev on liikennöinyt Malminrinteellä 21V:tä, mutta sillä en ole törmännyt itse vastaavaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Malminrinteen alapään kiertoliittymässä ratikkakiskot menevät tuohon suuntaan saman suunnan autokaistalla, joten siinä ympyrän läpi ei mennä samalla tavalla kuin yläpäässä.
> 
> Aiemmin Transdevin liikennöidessä 20N:ää tuo ratikkakiskoja pitkin ajaminen oli ihan tyypillistä. 15.8. alkaen Transdev on liikennöinyt Malminrinteellä 21V:tä, mutta sillä en ole törmännyt itse vastaavaan.


Ratikkaa pitää muiden väistää ja se on tiedossa, mutta ympyrän läpäisevä bussi voi yllättää muut.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:09 ----------




> Kirjaimellisesti, jopa. Hehe.
> 
> Vakavammin ottaen, tuollainen toiminta voitaisiin ehkä salliakin liikennemerkein, mikäli se ei aiheuta haittaa raitiotieliikenteelle. Kun näin ei ole vielä sallittu, niin toki kiellettyä toimintaa.


Tarkoitinkin kirjaimellisesti.

Sallivien liikennemerkkien lisäksi pitää sitten olla myös varoittavat liikennemerkit muille ajoneuvoille ja ehkä jalankulkijoillekin.

----------


## tohpeeri

Kuulin hieman lisää näistä 21V:llä tapahtuneista ympyrän läpi ajamisista. Kerran ,varmaan jo toista kuukautta sitten, oli Lauttasaareen päin mennyt bussi kulkenut Ruoholahden villojenkin kohdalla ratikkapysäkin kautta; ilmeisesti kukaan ei ollut pyrkinyt oikealla pysäkillä ulos tai sisään.

----------


## Karosa

> Jos näin on tapahtunut, on kuljettaja täysin kyllästynyt ratin pyörittelyyn.


Itse saatoin syyllistyä moiseen pariinkin kertaan yöaikaan, mutta kyse ei ollut kyllästymisestä ratin pyörittelyyn, vaan helpottaakseen omaa etenemistä Kampintorin pysäkiltä aina sinne Malminrinteen ympyrälle asti.  :Smile:

----------


## ess

> Tänään tapahtui raitiolinjalla 9 erikoista. Kun vaunu, Artic, saapui Ratapihantielle se pysähtyi ennen vaihdetta ja päästi poistuvat matkustajat alas ennen kuin ajoi päätepysäkille. Tästähän oli hyöty siinä, että juniin meneville kävelymatka lyheni kun pääsivät lähelle alikulkukäytävää.  Sitten tapahtui vastaavanlainen kun tultiin Kaivokadulle. Valoihin syttyi S juuri kun oltiin Keskuskadun kulmassa. Kuljettaja avasi ovet ja  asemalle menevät olivat varmasti tyytyväisiä. Paikka oli kyllä erikoinen koska siinähän on vain kapea koroke erottamassa kiskot autoliikenteestä.


Edellisessä kohdassa oikein toimittu. Ratikkapysäkkien takana on bussipysäkki, joten siinä voi päästää matkustajat ulos. Jälkimmäisessä kohdassa väärin toimittu. Kohdassa ei ole pysäkkiä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:38 ----------




> Ratikkaa pitää muiden väistää ja se on tiedossa, mutta ympyrän läpäisevä bussi voi yllättää muut.


Kyllä se ratikkakin tulee monille yllätyksenä. Eipä ihmiset oikein hahmota noita jokerivaloja.

----------


## Salomaa

Linjalla 51 minua vanhempi mies istui etupenkissä ja halusi päästä etuovesta. Kuljettaja ei sanonut miehelle mitään, joten hän alkoi kävellä keskiovelle. Vähän aiemmin itse linjalla 39 halusin matkaustajien määrän vuoksi ja siksi että minulla oli koira käsissä, poistua etuovesta. Tässä tapauksessa kuljjettaja urputti jotain matalalla äänellä mutta avasi kuitenkin etuoven.

Poistun kyllä itse aina keskiovesta, kun se suinkin vain on kätevimmin mahdollista.

ONko tässä etuovien avaamisesta poistuville matkustajille jotain yhtenäistä linjaa ? Asiasta on ennenkin keskusteltu täällä. Toisille kuskeille tuntuu tuo etuoven avaaminen olevan vaikeaa.

----------


## hylje

Bussin etuovi on yksiselitteisesti myös poistumisreitti.

----------


## Tuomas

Hylje on oikeassa. Asiasta on mustaa valkoisella kuljettajille vuosittain painettavassa Palvelu- ja myyntiohje -kirjasessa: 




> *Matkustaja pyrkii ulos etuovesta:* poistuminen sallitaan.


Joku kuljettajista saattaa vielä muistella vanhaa versiota, jossa mainitaan myös kuljettajan harkinta ja olosuhteet.

Onko muuten rivien välistä luettavissa vanhanaikaisia asenteita, kun ylläoleva lainaus on opuksen luvussa, jonka nimi on "Matkustajan käyttäytymiseen liittyvät ongelmatilanteet"?  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> Onko muuten rivien välistä luettavissa vanhanaikaisia asenteita, kun ylläoleva lainaus on opuksen luvussa, jonka nimi on "Matkustajan käyttäytymiseen liittyvät ongelmatilanteet"?


Onhan toki osassa etuovista poistumisista kyse ongelmatilanteesta. Näin silloin kun sisään on tulossa useita matkustajia  eikä poistujalla ole hyvää syytä käyttää etuovea. Hiljaisilla pysäkeillä etuovesta poistuminen on kyllä liikenteen sujuvuudenkin puolesta ihan ok, ilman että siihen on erityistä syytä.

----------


## Tuomas

> Onhan toki osassa etuovista poistumisista kyse ongelmatilanteesta. Näin silloin kun sisään on tulossa useita matkustajia  eikä poistujalla ole hyvää syytä käyttää etuovea.


Minä en ajaessani koe etuovesta poistujia ongelmana. Tervejalkaisenkaan ihmisen ulos hyppäämisessä ei kestä niin kauan, että siitä aihetuisi merkittävää viivytystä matkantekoon.

Tänään tosin oli sellainen tapaus, että matkustaja nousi keskemmältä seisomaan vasta, kun olin jo pysähtynyt, ja alkoi pyrkiä ulos etuovesta. Siinä vaiheessa vastavirta oli jo niin voimakas, että hän luovutti ja poistui suosiolla keskeltä.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> ONko tässä etuovien avaamisesta poistuville matkustajille jotain yhtenäistä linjaa ? Asiasta on ennenkin keskusteltu täällä. Toisille kuskeille tuntuu tuo etuoven avaaminen olevan vaikeaa.


On. HSL:n myynti- ja palveluohjeessa sanotaan yksiselitteisesti, että jos matkustaja tahtoo etuovesta ulos, niin päästetään. Mutta eihän se ohje mitään auta, jos kuljettaja ei tunne sitä taikka ei tahdo sitä noudattaa.

----------


## PepeB

> On. HSL:n myynti- ja palveluohjeessa sanotaan yksiselitteisesti, että jos matkustaja tahtoo etuovesta ulos, niin päästetään. Mutta eihän se ohje mitään auta, jos kuljettaja ei tunne sitä taikka ei tahdo sitä noudattaa.


Tai jos HSL:n ohjeistus on joissain asioissa kaikkea muuta kuin tarkka.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Onhan toki osassa etuovista poistumisista kyse ongelmatilanteesta. Näin silloin kun sisään on tulossa useita matkustajia  eikä poistujalla ole hyvää syytä käyttää etuovea. Hiljaisilla pysäkeillä etuovesta poistuminen on kyllä liikenteen sujuvuudenkin puolesta ihan ok, ilman että siihen on erityistä syytä.


Sisääntulijoiden määrä on oikeastaan yksi lysti tässä niin kauan, kuin poistujia on yksi tai kaksi. Etenkin jos poistujia on vain yksi, niin tämä pääsee ovesta ulos juuri niin nopeasti, kuin ovi aukeaa. Oma kokemukseni on, että nopea ovi on tässä parempi, koska pysäkillä olijat asettelevat itseään hieman vielä siinä vaiheessa, kun bussi on jo pysähtynyt ja ovi lähtee aukeamaan.

----------


## Tuomas

Joskus runkobussilinjoilla melkein toivoisi, että etuovea käytettäisiin poistumiseen enemmän, niin olisi sillekin jotakin käyttöä.  :Smile:  Sisäänhän "kaikki" kulkevat keskiovesta ja uskaliaimmat takaa.

----------


## Kale

> *Minä en ajaessani koe etuovesta poistujia ongelmana*. Tervejalkaisenkaan ihmisen ulos hyppäämisessä ei kestä niin kauan, että siitä aihetuisi merkittävää viivytystä matkantekoon.
> 
> Tänään tosin oli sellainen tapaus, että matkustaja nousi keskemmältä seisomaan vasta, kun olin jo pysähtynyt, ja alkoi pyrkiä ulos etuovesta. Siinä vaiheessa vastavirta oli jo niin voimakas, että hän luovutti ja poistui suosiolla keskeltä.


Veto, kylmyys, katupöly, muu lika?

Miksi tämä ns. tervejalkainen matkustaja ei voi kävellä 3-4 metriä taaksepäin keskiovelle. Näin siis "normaalissa liikenteessä", jos bussi on tupaten täynnä niin tottakai kaikki ovet auki, ja päättäreillä / "vilkkailla" vaihtopysäkeillä samoten. Mutta jos autossa on muutama hassu matkustaja ja ulkona on -10 C tai viima tai katupöly niin itse EN avaa etuovea edes pyydettäessä. Anteeksi.

----------


## JP12

> Mutta jos autossa on muutama hassu matkustaja ja ulkona on -10 C tai viima tai katupöly niin itse EN avaa etuovea edes pyydettäessä. Anteeksi.


Eli toimit tietoisesti HSL:n antamien ohjeiden vastaisesti?

----------


## 339-DF

Niinhän se on, että yksi mätä muna pilaa koko kakun.

Ei ole bussikuskin ammatti niitä kaikkein arvostetuimpia. Voisiko se olla, jos yksi jos toinenkin kuljettaja hoitaisi tehtävänsä vähän toisella asenteella?

----------


## Karosa

> Voisiko se olla, jos yksi jos toinenkin kuljettaja hoitaisi tehtävänsä vähän toisella asenteella?


Tähän en usko, vaikka tekisit heidän eteen mitä.

----------


## iiko

> Niinhän se on, että yksi mätä muna pilaa koko kakun.
> 
> Ei ole bussikuskin ammatti niitä kaikkein arvostetuimpia. Voisiko se olla, jos yksi jos toinenkin kuljettaja hoitaisi tehtävänsä vähän toisella asenteella?


Kannattaa myös muistaa, että se on työnantaja, jolla on työn teettämisessä ns. direktio-oikeus: jos työnantaja ilmoittaa, että täällä toimitaan HSL:n ohjeiden mukaisesti, niin silloin toimitaan, oli ulkona kylmä, viima, taikka muuten ketuttaisi.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Menköön ulos vaikka kattoluukusta, mutta erityisesti koululaisten olisi parempi poistua keskiovesta. Enemmän kuin kerran on käynyt niin, että etuovesta rynnätään linja-auton keulan edestä suoraan tien yli - katsomatta yhtään mihinkään. Siinä kohtaa vähemmän ystävällinen kuljettaja kyllä toimii viisaammin, siis jos ei avaa etuovea. Keskiovelta ei yleensä lähdetä ryntäilemään auton eteen. Sinänsä en oikein ymmärrä, miksei voi poistua keski-ja takaovista. Se on kuitenkin sujuvinta. Tuosta ei nyt kuitenkaan kannata alkaa linjalla kinaamaan, toiseksi jää kuitenkin.

----------


## Tuomas

> Veto, kylmyys, katupöly, muu lika?


Kyllä sitä kylmyyttä ja varsinkin katupölyä tulee sisään myös keskiovesta.




> Miksi tämä ns. tervejalkainen matkustaja ei voi kävellä 3-4 metriä taaksepäin keskiovelle.


No jos hän vaikka on jatkamassa matkaa samaan suuntaan kuin bussi, ja elämä on nykypäivän (muka)kiireiseen tapaan kiinni sekunneista?




> Enemmän kuin kerran on käynyt niin, että etuovesta rynnätään linja-auton keulan edestä suoraan tien yli - katsomatta yhtään mihinkään.


Selvä. Kapeilla kaduilla alan siis päästää matkustajat ulos vain etuovesta, etteivät heti bussin takaa ryntää vastaantulevan auton eteen. Mieluummin kuitenkin asennekasvatusta ja liikenteessäkäyttäytymisoppia kuin kinaamista siitä, mistä ovesta sopii kulkea.




> Sinänsä en oikein ymmärrä, miksei voi poistua keski-ja takaovista. Se on kuitenkin sujuvinta. Tuosta ei nyt kuitenkaan kannata alkaa linjalla kinaamaan, toiseksi jää kuitenkin.


Muiden ihmisten ja matkustajien käyttäytymisessä on paljon asioita, joita en oikein ymmärrä, eikä minun oikeastaan tarvitsekaan. Minä saan palkan matkustajien viemisestä A:sta B:hen, en siitä, että miettisin, mikä kunkin motiivi toimia jollakin tavalla on, enkä varsinkaan siitä, että opettaisin matkustajia (tai muita tielläliikkujia) ns. oikeille tavoille.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tuo vastaus on hieman sen suuntainen, että teet työn ehkä muita paremmin? Näin voi tietysti ollakin. Se, että täällä foorumilla kuljettaja ihmettelee, miksi täytyy poistua etuovesta, ei tarkoita etteikö etuovesta pääse ulos. Minäkin päästän siitä päivittäin. Joskus vaan tilanne on aika kömpelö, kun samanaikaisesti siitä ollaan tulossa sisään. Kyllä siinä tulee itsekseen pohdittua sitäkin. Auton edestä ryntäilevien suhteen menit ehkä jo viisastelun puolelle. Tottakai takaa voi juosta vastaantulevan auton eteen, mutta useimmiten pysäkit on pois ajoradalta, jolloin vastaantulevalla on ainakin muutama hetki enemmän reagointiaikaa.

----------


## Tuomas

No juu, vaikka sanoin, etten saa pohdiskelusta palkkaa, niin näköjään sorruin kuitenkin näin palkatta pohdiskelemaan.  :Smile: 

Totta puhuen, kyllä se mielestäni on niin, että kun kuljettaja matkustajiaan varten liikenteessä on, niin sitten pitää toimia matkustajan toiveiden mukaan, mikäli se sääntöjen ja turvallisuuden kannalta on mahdollista.

Tuo lasten ryntäily auton edestä (tai takaa) tien yli tuntui mielestäni hieman kaukaa haetulta, koska en oman uran ajojen aikana ole muistaakseni nähnyt yhtään tapausta, mutta myönnän kyllä, että se mahdollisuus on olemassa, ja aloinkin jo pohtia, miten sellaisia tilanteita voisi etukäteen välttää muulla tavalla kuin rajoittamalla käytettävissä olevaa ovivalikoimaa. Pitäisikö älä ala kouluttaa -asenteesta huolimatta kuitenkin mainita, ettei pidä ryntäillä, jos arvioin nuorisojoukon kirmailualttiiksi? Käsi valmiiksi äänimerkille ja katse vasempaan peiliin?

----------


## Salomaa

> Veto, kylmyys, katupöly, muu lika?
> 
> Miksi tämä ns. tervejalkainen matkustaja ei voi kävellä 3-4 metriä taaksepäin keskiovelle. Näin siis "normaalissa liikenteessä", jos bussi on tupaten täynnä niin tottakai kaikki ovet auki, ja päättäreillä / "vilkkailla" vaihtopysäkeillä samoten. Mutta jos autossa on muutama hassu matkustaja ja ulkona on -10 C tai viima tai katupöly niin itse EN avaa etuovea edes pyydettäessä. Anteeksi.


Jos työnantaja ohjeistaa, kuinka työ suoritetaan ja työntekijä selkeästi kieltäytyy noudattamasta ohjetta niin silloinhan työnantaja voi antaa kirjallisen varoituksen ja tiedon siitä että mitä seuraa jos menettely toistuu.  Kyllä tuo aika pahalta kuulostaa jos palveluammatissa oleva kuljettaja ei päästä huonjalkaista vanhusta etuovesta pyydettäessä ulos. Sitten on paljon kaiken ikäisissä huonojalkaisuutta, jonka syy voi olla esim äsken tehty jalkaleikkaus. Silloin tämä ei edes välttämättä näy päällepäin. Minä itse voin poistua vaikka kattoluukusta, mutta lähden tässä siitä että asiakkaita palvellaan ja työntekijä noudattaa ohjeita jotka on saanut työnantajalta.

----------


## killerpop

> ...ei päästä huonjalkaista vanhusta etuovesta pyydettäessä ulos. Sitten on paljon kaiken ikäisissä huonojalkaisuutta, jonka syy voi olla esim äsken tehty jalkaleikkaus. Silloin tämä ei edes välttämättä näy päällepäin. Minä itse voin poistua vaikka kattoluukusta, mutta lähden tässä siitä että asiakkaita palvellaan ja työntekijä noudattaa ohjeita jotka on saanut työnantajalta.


Eikös juurikin näille huonojalkaisille ole ollu jo vuosia merkityt paikat juuri ennen keskiovea auton matalassa osassa? Sieltä on pidempi matka etuovelle kuin sille poistumisovelle.

----------


## sm3

Huvittavaa ON/OFF ajattelua että jos ei avaa etuovea hyvä jalkasille niin ei sitten avaa kellekkään muullekkaan. Kyllä ihminen osaa harkita, ei ihmisessä ole kytkintä jolla toiminto (vaikkapa etuoven avaaminen) kytketään päälle tai pois.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

En ole koskaan kuullut enkä törmännyt sellaiseen tilanteeseen, ettei liikuntarajoitteiselle tai vanhukselle olisi avattu etuovea poistumiseen. Myös niiausta käytetään poikkeuksetta näissä tilanteissa. Siis jos se toimii, aina ei toimi, ja silloin toiminta näyttää jo vähän ilkeältä. Aika hyvin myös yleensä odotetaan "huonompi jalkaisen" istumaan pääsyä, tosin tässä olisi vielä parantamistakin.

----------


## citybus

Minulla ei ollut linja-autonkuljettajan töitä tehdessäni pienintäkään ongelmaa päästää ihmisiä ulos autosta, olipa kyseessä, etu-, keski- tai takaovi. Liikenteen tilaaja, jonka määräyksiä tuottajien tulee totella, on vaatinut, että kaikkia ovia voidaan käyttää uloskäyntiin. Silloin näin tulee toimia.

Olen itse alkanut valittaa HSL:lle tapauksissa, joissa kuljettaja nihkeilee ulospäästämisen kanssa. Ei tähän muuten tule rotia. Työnantajalla on direktio- eli työnjohto-oikeuttaan käyttäen oikeus antaa määräyksiä kuljettajille, ja yksi niistä on juurikin HSL:n toimintaohjeiden mukainen toiminta. Toivottavasti työnantajat alkavat jakaa varoituksia kuljettajille, jotka niskuroivat työnantajan ohjeita vastaan.

Joten, hyvä kuljettaja, ei kannata ottaa sitä riskiä, että minä olen kyydissä sillä vuorolla, jolla sinä et päästä porukkaa ulos etuovesta. Isoveli valvoo.

----------


## sm3

Kun etuovesta kuljettajan päälle puhaltava viima ja pakkanen kerta on ongelma niin pitäiskö tähän etsiä sitten ratkaisua? Tässä käytännössä kuljettajaa rangaistaan ohjeiden noudattamisesta kun saa kylmät viimat niskaan.

Tämä siis tilanteissa missä etuovesta ei ole ketään tulossa kyytiin, vaan ainoastaan poistumassa.

----------


## citybus

> Kun etuovesta kuljettajan päälle puhaltava viima ja pakkanen kerta on ongelma niin pitäiskö tähän etsiä sitten ratkaisua? Tässä käytännössä kuljettajaa rangaistaan ohjeiden noudattamisesta kun saa kylmät viimat niskaan.
> 
> Tämä siis tilanteissa missä etuovesta ei ole ketään tulossa kyytiin, vaan ainoastaan poistumassa.


Voi hyvänen aika sentään. Vai rangaistaan kuljettajaa sillä, että ohjeiden mukaan toimittaessa voipi tulla kylmä. Ammatinvalinta- ja pukeutumiskysymys. Eikä minulla ainakaan kovin usein kylmä bussia ajaessani ollut, korkeintaan, mikäli esimerkiksi webasto ei toiminut. Ja ajoin vielä pääosin aikana, jolloin ei ollut isoa turvaohjaamon pleksiä kuljettajanaition ja matkustamotilan välillä.

Jos ei osaa käyttää kuljettajanaition lämmityslaitteita (mikä näytti monelle olevan vaikeaa, kun kuljettajaa vaihdettaessa katsoi, millä säädöillä edellinen oli ajanut), ei niin sanoakseni "voi mittään".

----------


## Karosa

> Myös niiausta käytetään poikkeuksetta näissä tilanteissa.


Kyllä näitä poikkeuksia on, missä en itse lähde niiausta käyttämään, kuten korkeat kanttikivet/jalkakäytävät. 

Esimerkiksi Pohjois-Tapiolan päätepysäkillä, sekä Espoontorin pysäkillä on niin korkeat kivetykset, että jos niiaat auton siinä ovet auki, etpä saa niitä kyllä enää kiinni.

----------


## tkp

> Voi hyvänen aika sentään. Vai rangaistaan kuljettajaa sillä, että ohjeiden mukaan toimittaessa voipi tulla kylmä. Ammatinvalinta- ja pukeutumiskysymys. Eikä minulla ainakaan kovin usein kylmä bussia ajaessani ollut, korkeintaan, mikäli esimerkiksi webasto ei toiminut. Ja ajoin vielä pääosin aikana, jolloin ei ollut isoa turvaohjaamon pleksiä kuljettajanaition ja matkustamotilan välillä.
> 
> Jos ei osaa käyttää kuljettajanaition lämmityslaitteita (mikä näytti monelle olevan vaikeaa, kun kuljettajaa vaihdettaessa katsoi, millä säädöillä edellinen oli ajanut), ei niin sanoakseni "voi mittään".


Sitten jos kuljettajalle tulee kylmä ja vilu, tämä menee työterveyteen joka kirjoittaa sairaslomaa, jonka työnantaja maksaa täydellä palkalla. Voisi kyllä kuvitella että työnantajan intressi olisi pitää sairaslomapäivät mahdollisimman pienenä. Varsinkin tuollaiset muutaman päivän sairaslomat mita esim. flunssasta annetaan on kaikkein kalleimpia työnantajalle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sitten jos kuljettajalle tulee kylmä ja vilu, tämä menee työterveyteen joka kirjoittaa sairaslomaa, jonka työnantaja maksaa täydellä palkalla.


Jos kuljettaja kestää sairastumatta etuoven avaamisen yli sata kertaa päivässä kyytin tulevia varten, mutta satunnaisen etuovesta poistujan takia pitää mennä hakemaan sairauslomaa, taitaa ongelma olla joku ihan muu kuin kylmä ja vilu.

----------


## 339-DF

Tällä bussinkuljettajalla on niin kiire Elielinaukiolle, että vaihtelee kaistoja keskellä risteysaluetta ja kiilaa raitiovaunukaistan kautta autojonon eteen: http://www.iltalehti.fi/iltvuutiset/...03309_v0.shtml

----------


## sm3

Eikä lopulta tainnut voittaa ajallisesti mitään, ehkä jopa päinvastoin. Mutta, sähläri mikä sähläri ainakin tuon näytteen perusteella  :Laughing:  Sählärit usein eivät edes huomaa aiheuttamaansa kaaosta tai sitä että se sähläys ei hyödyttänyt mitään.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eikös juurikin näille huonojalkaisille ole ollu jo vuosia merkityt paikat juuri ennen keskiovea auton matalassa osassa? Sieltä on pidempi matka etuovelle kuin sille poistumisovelle.


On varsin yleistä että kepin kanssa liikkuva matkustaja haluaa istua oikena puolen ensimmäiselle paikalle mikäli se on vapaana. Jos itse satun istumaan siinä, tarjoan sitä aina kepin kanssa kulkevalle tai huonojalkaiselle. Liikkuminen bussin sisällä jää mahdollisimman lyhyeksi, kun etupenkissä istuva huonojalkainen poistuu myös etuovesta.

----------


## Vainma

> Tällä bussinkuljettajalla on niin kiire Elielinaukiolle, että vaihtelee kaistoja keskellä risteysaluetta ja kiilaa raitiovaunukaistan kautta autojonon eteen: http://www.iltalehti.fi/iltvuutiset/...03309_v0.shtml


Eikös kyseisellä risteysalueella ole kaistanvaihto sallittu, koska sulkuviivat puuttuvat?
Muutenhan tässä tapauksessa tehtiinkin lähes kaikki asiat väärin, eikä varmasti edes voitettu aikaa.

----------


## Samppa

> Eikös kyseisellä risteysalueella ole kaistanvaihto sallittu, koska sulkuviivat puuttuvat?
> Muutenhan tässä tapauksessa tehtiinkin lähes kaikki asiat väärin, eikä varmasti edes voitettu aikaa.


Sulkuviivat puuttuvat (kuten talvella usein muutenkaan niitä ei ole, koska ne ovat näkymättömissä lumen alla) mutta ylhäällä ovat raitiovaunukaistan merkit. Risteysalueella kaistanvaihto on kielletty, jos risteystä edeltävät ryhmitysmerkit.

----------


## 339-DF

Risteyksessä, ja suojatien päällä, ei saa vaihtaa kaistaa riippumatta siitä, millaiset tiemerkinnät siellä on.

Mannerheimintien "korotetut" raitiovaunukaistat, kuten vastaavat muuallakin, ovat kyllä siinä mielessä hyvin ongelmallisia, että ne ovat vain reunakiviä, jotka usein ovat ihan samalla tasolla kuin autokaistan asvaltti. Sulkuviivoja ei ole. Olen yrittänyt tuosta kovasti herättää keskustelua virkamiesten kanssa, mutta ei se tunnu oikein ketään kiinnostavan. Vaatii varmaan suomalaiseen tapaan kunnon kuolonkolarin, jota selvitellään useammassa oikeusasteessa, että ne sulkuviivat saadaan maalattua siihen autokaistan reunaan.

----------


## Kani

> Risteyksessä, ja suojatien päällä, ei saa vaihtaa kaistaa riippumatta siitä, millaiset tiemerkinnät siellä on.


Eikös kuitenkin suojatien päällä saa, jos ei ole risteyksessä? Ottamatta sinänsä kantaa tähän tapaukseen.

----------


## Kale

> Voi hyvänen aika sentään. Vai rangaistaan kuljettajaa sillä, että ohjeiden mukaan toimittaessa voipi tulla kylmä. Ammatinvalinta- ja pukeutumiskysymys. Eikä minulla ainakaan kovin usein kylmä bussia ajaessani ollut, korkeintaan, mikäli esimerkiksi webasto ei toiminut. Ja ajoin vielä pääosin aikana, jolloin ei ollut isoa turvaohjaamon pleksiä kuljettajanaition ja matkustamotilan välillä.
> 
> Jos ei osaa käyttää kuljettajanaition lämmityslaitteita (mikä näytti monelle olevan vaikeaa, kun kuljettajaa vaihdettaessa katsoi, millä säädöillä edellinen oli ajanut), ei niin sanoakseni "voi mittään".





> Jos kuljettaja kestää sairastumatta etuoven avaamisen yli sata kertaa päivässä kyytin tulevia varten, mutta satunnaisen etuovesta poistujan takia pitää mennä hakemaan sairauslomaa, taitaa ongelma olla joku ihan muu kuin kylmä ja vilu.


Satunnaisesti? Ainakin täälläpäin näillä metronkorvauslinjoilla jokatoinen sankari haluaa etuovesta ulos. Monet vielä kävelevät sieltä keskiovien lipeiltä saakka auton eteen, ihan vain koska ovat jatkamassa bussipysäkiltä auton keulan suuntaan. Olisihan se suorastaan kamalaa hypätä keskiovista ulos ja kävellä eteenpäin auton ulkopuolella.

En tiedä turvaohjaamoista mutta jo mainituilla metronkorvauslinjoilla ei ole minkäänlaisia kuljettaja-aitioita. Osassa romuista se kuljettajatilan "ovi" on niin matala että sen yli voi astua. Muutamassa vara-autossa ei ole minkäänlaista ovea vaan avoin aukko.

Valitettavasti minä en nyt enkä jatkossa availe etuovea huvin vuoksi näille patalaiskoille keisareille, jotka ottavat itseensä heti jos joku edes etäisesti sanoo tai tekee jotain muuta kuin he joukkoliikennevälineiden käyttäjinä eli keisareina itse haluavat tehdä (tai käyttäytyä).

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Nyt taidat saada kuraa niskaan kommenteillasi...

----------


## 339-DF

> Valitettavasti minä en nyt enkä jatkossa availe etuovea huvin vuoksi näille patalaiskoille keisareille, jotka ottavat itseensä heti jos joku edes etäisesti sanoo tai tekee jotain muuta kuin he joukkoliikennevälineiden käyttäjinä eli keisareina itse haluavat tehdä (tai käyttäytyä).


Omista periaatteista kannattaa ehdottomasti pitää kiinni. Kyllä sillä työttömyyskorvauksellakin pärjää. Eikä tarvii aukoa mitään ovia kenellekään.

----------


## MJG

> Risteyksessä, ja suojatien päällä, ei saa vaihtaa kaistaa riippumatta siitä, millaiset tiemerkinnät siellä on.


Tällaista yleissääntöä ei ole.

Ryhmitysalueella, eli alueella, jossa pakollinen ajosuunta -merkkejä käytetään kaistakohtaisina, ei saa vaihtaa kaistaa. Pulma on se, että tieliikenneasetus ei määritä, mihin asti kyseisten liikennemerkkien vaikutusalue jatkuu. Käytännön tulkinta on, että se jatkuu risteyksen takaosaan asti, mutta kukaan ei tiedä, jatkuuko se ristetyksen takana olevan suojatien etu- vai takareunaan asti.

Ja taajamassa ei risteyksessä saa ohittaa vastaan tulevan liikenteen kaistaa käyttäen. Taajaman ulkopuolella saa, ellei risteyksen olemassaolo käy ilmi liikennemerkistä. Risteyksessä oleva tienviitta ei käy tässä tarkoitetusta liikennemerkistä (KKO:1999:37).

----------


## Salomaa

> ....
> Valitettavasti minä en nyt enkä jatkossa availe etuovea huvin vuoksi näille patalaiskoille keisareille, jotka ottavat itseensä heti jos joku edes etäisesti sanoo tai tekee jotain muuta kuin he joukkoliikennevälineiden käyttäjinä eli keisareina itse haluavat tehdä (tai käyttäytyä).


Liikenteessä on huono juttu jos pitää kiinni omista itse kehittämistään periaatteista, sama koskee kaikkia palveluammatteja yleensä. Sitten jos palveluammatissa joukkoliikenteessä, niin kuulostaa pahalta. Minimi tässä tilanteessa olisi esimiehen puhuttelu jossa hän voi kysyä että haluatko palvella vai kouluttaa.  Bussi on huono paikka töpeksiä, kun myös muita silminnäkijöitä on paikalla ja epäasiallisesta asiakaspalvelusta ei välttämättä selittämällä selviä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tällaista yleissääntöä ei ole.


Okei. Autokoulunopettajani on tainnut vetää vähän mutkia suoriksi aikanaan.

----------


## Hape

Kale, itse käytän länsimetron korvauslinjoja päivittäin. Ihmettelen tätä yleistystäsi että asikkaiden toivesita Ainakaan omalla asuinalueellani ei monikaan asiakas halua bussista pois etuovesta.  Ymmärrän erittäin hyvin että seniorit ja invalididt poistuvat mieluummin edestä, kuljettaja kun näkee paremin heidän hitaam liikkumisensa ovessa. Väliin keskioven ja kevin reunan välissä on tolkuton väli, sen ylittäminen rollaattorin kanssa on vaikeaa...

----------


## vristo

Näitä viimeisiä keskusteluja kun lukee ei voi välttyä ajatukselta, että joillekin kuljettajille bussi on eräänlainen vallankäytön, jossa voi simputtaa ja kyykyttää asiakkaitaan. Tätä se on tosin ollut niin kauan kuin olen alallani ollut. Että joillekin joukkoliikenteen ammattilaiselle, jolla on vieläpä nykyään vaadittava  ammattipätevyys, bussin ovet ja etenkin etuovi on edelleen suuri ongelma. Voin kertoa, että itse toimin täsmälleen päinvastoin ja bussistani pääsee aina ulos mistä ovesta tahansa.

----------


## vristo

Vielä edelliseen liittyvä pieni tarina eiliseltä:

Kyydissäni istui etupenkillä vanhempi, jalkavaivainen ja puhelias herrasmies, joka matkan aikana kertoili vaikka mitä juttuja. Sörkan Kurviin saavuttaessa hän sanoi jäävänsä pois ja kysyi kohteliaasti, että sopiiko jäädä pois etuovesta. Vastasin, että ilmanmuuta, olkaa hyvä vain. Hän sanoi kysyneensä, koska aivan lähiaikoina joku kuljettaja oli ilmoittanut vihaisesti, että etuovesta ei voi poistua. Hän sanoi, että sen verran hänessäkin oli vielä taistelijan luonnetta, että ajatteli ensin katsoa mihin tämä johtaisi, että minne tämä kuljettaja veisi hänet, jos hän ei luovuttaisi. Lopulta hän oli ajatellut, ettei halua jäädä tappelemaan kuljettajan kanssa, kun se olisi ilmeistä, vaan klenkkasi keskiovilla. Ajattelin mielessääni, että voi hyvänen aika! Että, joku kuljettaja viitsii alkaa tuollaisesta taittamaan peistä vanhojen ihmisten kanssa. Tai minkä tahansa matkustajan kanssa. Napin painalluksella ovi auki ja homma on siinä. Kenties vielä korin niiaus vielä päälle.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos ei kaikille kuskeille selvä ovien käyttöm niin vielä tärkeämpi ongelma on joillain hakusessa: nimittäin keskittyminen ajamiseen. Lähdin äsken Tähkätien pysäkiltä 39:n autolla 1001. Kello 17:59. Kuljettaja roplasi ajon aikana kännykkää ja hetken päästä luki papereita ajon aikana.

Luulisi että tällaiset asiat itsestään selviä että ajon aikana ei tehdä muuta, mutta näin vain jouduin todistamaan kuinka kuljettaja vaarantaa matkustajien ja toisten tiellä liikkujien turvallisuuden.

----------


## ess

https://www.facebook.com/kaaratelevi...33567220048853

Autoilun asiantuntija, Antti Liinpää, ottaa kantaa aiheeseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> https://www.facebook.com/kaaratelevi...33567220048853
> 
> Autoilun asiantuntija, Antti Liinpää, ottaa kantaa aiheeseen.


Ottaa siis kantaa juoksijoihin ja siihen, mitä niiden kanssa pitäisi tehdä.

Tämä onkin aivan loputon suo. Kirjoittaja on aivan oikeassa siinä, että sellaisia tilanteita on, joissa kuljettaja pelkkää pottumaisuuttaan jättää matkustajan pysäkille ja ehkä kokee siitä jonkinlaista mielihyvääkin. Niin ei saisi koskaan olla.

Mutta tilanteita on niin monenlaisia. Jos valo on juuri vaihtumassa, niin se "12 sekunnin" viivyttely voi isossa risteyksessä merkitä tosiasiassa 90 sekunnin odottelua  ja kuljettaja kyllä tuntee valokierron. Tai jos vaunu/bussi ei enää olekaan pysäkillä  Hakaniemen ratikkapysäkki lie paras esimerkki tästä, kun vaunu on ajanut jo kymmeniä metrejä pois pysäkiltä, mutta kyytiinpyrkijöitä on silti. Ei sinne silti viitsisi aitaakaan pystyttää.

Tuohon FB-kirjoitukseen voisi esittää jatkokysymyksenä, että kumpi on tärkeämpi, se yksi, joka ei tullut ajoissa pysäkille * vai ne sata, jotka ovat jo kyydissä ja tahtovat nopeasti perille. Sen yhden vuoksiko aikataulut pitäisi suunnitella uudelleen? Amsterdamissa kuljettajat koulutetaan juuri tätä argumenttia käyttäen ja nimenomaan siten, että ne sata jo matkansa maksanutta ovat etulyöntiasemassa. Saksassa puolestaan tavallisin käytäntö on, että ovet avataan pysäkillä yhden kerran (ja ne pysyvät auki lähtöön asti, jos esim. liikennevalo viivyttää pysäkkiaikaa), mutta kun ovet sulkeutuvat, sitten lähdetään.

Kävin aiheesta kipakan keskustelun Käpylän vuosipäiväajelulla jonkun tuntemattomaksi jääneen, bussinkuljettajakouluttajaksi itsensä esitelleen miehen kanssa. Hänellä oli tiukka näkemys siitä, että juoksijat on otettava kyytiin eikä lainkaan ymmärrystä esimerkiksi tuossa yllä kuvatuille tilanteille liikennevaloista tai pysäkin ulkopuolella olemisesta. Amsterdam-lauseeni hän katkaisi kesken ja ilmoitti että nyt ollaan Helsingissä. No, onhan se hauskaa että ihmisillä on mielipiteitä.  :Smile: 

*) Mutta varsinkin bussilinjoilla on kyllä niitäkin tilanteita, joissa bussi on minuuttikaupalla etuajassa. Näin ei saisi alunperinkään olla, mutta jos on, olisi kohtuullista ottaa se juoksija kyytiin. Odotteluaikaahan tässä tapauksessa on, ja seuraavan bussin tulemiseen voi olla pitkä aika.

----------


## hylje

Uutenavuotena oli ihan hauskaa odotella bussia toista tuntia koska tuplavuorojen täysi bussi pysähtyi (eikä ottanut matkustajia kyytiin) ja perässä tullut väljempi bussi ajoi pysäkin ohi viittilöivästä matkustajasta huolimatta koska toinen bussi pysähtyi sinne jo. Onneksi pakkaset tulivat vasta viime päivinä, muuten olisi paleltanut jonkin verran.

----------


## Melamies

> Uutenavuotena oli ihan hauskaa odotella bussia toista tuntia koska tuplavuorojen täysi bussi pysähtyi (eikä ottanut matkustajia kyytiin) ja perässä tullut väljempi bussi ajoi pysäkin ohi viittilöivästä matkustajasta huolimatta koska toinen bussi pysähtyi sinne jo. Onneksi pakkaset tulivat vasta viime päivinä, muuten olisi paleltanut jonkin verran.


Uudenvuoden aaton sää oli Helsingissä varsin lenseä vuodenaikaan nähden, mutta silti tympeää touhua. Mikä liikennöitsijä oli kyseessä?

----------


## ess

> Ottaa siis kantaa juoksijoihin ja siihen, mitä niiden kanssa pitäisi tehdä.
> 
> Tämä onkin aivan loputon suo. Kirjoittaja on aivan oikeassa siinä, että sellaisia tilanteita on, joissa kuljettaja pelkkää pottumaisuuttaan jättää matkustajan pysäkille ja ehkä kokee siitä jonkinlaista mielihyvääkin. Niin ei saisi koskaan olla.
> 
> Mutta tilanteita on niin monenlaisia. Jos valo on juuri vaihtumassa, niin se "12 sekunnin" viivyttely voi isossa risteyksessä merkitä tosiasiassa 90 sekunnin odottelua  ja kuljettaja kyllä tuntee valokierron. Tai jos vaunu/bussi ei enää olekaan pysäkillä  Hakaniemen ratikkapysäkki lie paras esimerkki tästä, kun vaunu on ajanut jo kymmeniä metrejä pois pysäkiltä, mutta kyytiinpyrkijöitä on silti. Ei sinne silti viitsisi aitaakaan pystyttää.


Helsingissä vaan raitiovaunujen liikennevalot toimivat usein niin että ne "tilautuvat" vasta kun kuljettaja siirtää vaunua pysäkiltä tolpalle. Esimerkiksi juuri Hakaniemessä. Tällöin jos päästääkin kyytiinpyrkijän sisään, valo meneekin ohi ja seuraava tulee minuutin päästä, jos ollenkaan. 1-2 sekunnista tulee 1-2 minuuttia. Sitten niitä kyytiinpyrkijöitä onkin kerääntynyt enemmänkin. 




> Tuohon FB-kirjoitukseen voisi esittää jatkokysymyksenä, että kumpi on tärkeämpi, se yksi, joka ei tullut ajoissa pysäkille * vai ne sata, jotka ovat jo kyydissä ja tahtovat nopeasti perille. Sen yhden vuoksiko aikataulut pitäisi suunnitella uudelleen?


Olen samaa mieltä. HSL:n linja tuntuu olevan toinen. Ainakin siitä päätellen että mitä asiakaspalautteisiin vastataan. Minusta myös aikataulujen pitävyys ja suhteellinen nopeus on tärkeä kilpailuvaltti. 




> *) Mutta varsinkin bussilinjoilla on kyllä niitäkin tilanteita, joissa bussi on minuuttikaupalla etuajassa. Näin ei saisi alunperinkään olla, mutta jos on, olisi kohtuullista ottaa se juoksija kyytiin. Odotteluaikaahan tässä tapauksessa on, ja seuraavan bussin tulemiseen voi olla pitkä aika.


Nyrkkisääntönä pitäisin sitä että etuajassa otetaan kaikki juoksijat mutta myöhässä ollessa ovet kiinni ja menoksi. Eiväthän nämä Matti Myöhäiset olisi ehtineet aikataulun mukaan kulkevaan bussiin/raitiovaunuun.

Sen verran on vielä sanottava että Liinpään kokemuksista tulivat mieleeni omat lapsuudenkokemukseni 90-luvun Munkkiniemestä. Vihreät Espoon bussit olivat aina arvoitus kaupunkiin matkustaessa. Jotkut niistä pysähtyivät, useimmat eivät. Näistä kiersi juttuja että niiden ei pitänytkään ottaa matkustajia Helsingin puolelta. En tiedä mikä oli totuus, mutta yleensä kyytiin päästessä, olimme kavereiden kanssa ainoat matkustajat. Kotiin päin Espoon busseja ei uskaltanut käyttää - mitä jos sieltä olisikin päässyt ulos vasta Leppävaarassa. Noh, ajat ovat hieman muuttuneet tästä. Ehkä Liinpäänkin olisi syytä hankkia tuoreempia kokemuksia.

----------


## Minä vain

> Sen verran on vielä sanottava että Liinpään kokemuksista tulivat mieleeni omat lapsuudenkokemukseni 90-luvun Munkkiniemestä. Vihreät Espoon bussit olivat aina arvoitus kaupunkiin matkustaessa. Jotkut niistä pysähtyivät, useimmat eivät. Näistä kiersi juttuja että niiden ei pitänytkään ottaa matkustajia Helsingin puolelta. En tiedä mikä oli totuus, mutta yleensä kyytiin päästessä, olimme kavereiden kanssa ainoat matkustajat. Kotiin päin Espoon busseja ei uskaltanut käyttää - mitä jos sieltä olisikin päässyt ulos vasta Leppävaarassa. Noh, ajat ovat hieman muuttuneet tästä. Ehkä Liinpäänkin olisi syytä hankkia tuoreempia kokemuksia.


Itse asiassa ajat eivät ole muuttuneet tästä, vaan raja vaan on siirtynyt hieman kauemmaksi. Nykyisin Porvoosta tulevat bussit ottaa Helsingin puolelta kyytiin tai sitten ei, riippuen siitä sataako vai paistaako, mikä on Kuun vaihe ja oliko makkara K-kaupassa tarjouksessa.

----------


## Kani

Ei kai tuossa lainatussa kirjoituksessa oleellisinta ollut pohtia vuorovälien kehitystä sekuntitasolla, vaan asennetta, jolla toimitaan:

"Mitä jos pääkaupunkiseudun bussikuskit alkaisivat ajatella, että he eivät ole kuskeja, ihmisiä jotka ajavat linjuria, vaan asiakaspalvelijoita, jotka ratkaisevat ihmisten liikkumiseen liittyviä ongelmia. Olisi suorastaan kunnia-asia tarkastaa, katsoa ja odottaa, jos joku onneton asiakas on 1-2 sekuntia myöhässä ja ottaa tämä kyytiin. Tämä muutos ei sitten lähden kuskeista, lukuunottamatta yksittäisiä tapauksia, joita ilahduttavasti on jo nyt olemassa. He muuten tekevät ihan varmasti mieluummin töitään, sillä kyytiin ehtivien asiakkaiden kiitos ilahduttaa ja piristää päivää."

Itse ainakin jo sisällä olevana asiakkaana ajattelen juoksijan kyytiin ottavasta kuljettajasta, että onpa inhimillinen ja työtään stressaamattomalla asenteella tekevä kuljettaja. Se sijaan tahallisesti "nenän edestä" pysäkille matkustajia jättävän kuljettajan kyydissä tulee olo, että tavoite on ajaa mahdollisimman tyhjää bussia, ja emme me muutkaan ilmeisesti olleet erityisen tervetulleita, vaan pääsimme kyytiin, kun kuljettaja ei onnistunut olemaan riittävästi etuajassa.

Bussiliikenteessä ei ole myöskään mitenkään varmaa, että muutaman ylimääräinen sekunti pysäkillä jättää vuoroa myöhään. Voi olla, että seuraavissa liikennevaloissa ei tarvitse pysähtyä ollenkaan, kun aikaisemmin valoihin saapuva bussi olisi joutunut. Muutenkin työn tekeminen sekuntiviisari mielessä ei ole pitemmän päälle kenenkään kannalta hyvä ratkaisu.

----------


## samulih

Taas on taidettu vääntää yhdestä asiasta iso haloo, mitä ihmisiä tunnen usein on syynä ettei vain ole osaamista hoitaa elämäänsä ja ollaan aina myöhässä. Nykyaikana on kaikenlaiset appit jolla voi suunnitella olevansa ajoissa. Ovathan kuskit palveluammattissa mutta ei sillä ole tekemistä odottelun kanssa, oman kokemukseni mukaan etenkin suositummilla pysäkeillä usein juoksijoita tulee muita ja siten ollaan siinä. Kyllä se on paras että mennään 100 mukaan ja 1 voi olla sitten individualisti vaikka öisin.

----------


## ess

> Itse ainakin jo sisällä olevana asiakkaana ajattelen juoksijan kyytiin ottavasta kuljettajasta, että onpa inhimillinen ja työtään stressaamattomalla asenteella tekevä kuljettaja. Se sijaan tahallisesti "nenän edestä" pysäkille matkustajia jättävän kuljettajan kyydissä tulee olo, että tavoite on ajaa mahdollisimman tyhjää bussia, ja emme me muutkaan ilmeisesti olleet erityisen tervetulleita, vaan pääsimme kyytiin, kun kuljettaja ei onnistunut olemaan riittävästi etuajassa.
> 
> Bussiliikenteessä ei ole myöskään mitenkään varmaa, että muutaman ylimääräinen sekunti pysäkillä jättää vuoroa myöhään. Voi olla, että seuraavissa liikennevaloissa ei tarvitse pysähtyä ollenkaan, kun aikaisemmin valoihin saapuva bussi olisi joutunut. Muutenkin työn tekeminen sekuntiviisari mielessä ei ole pitemmän päälle kenenkään kannalta hyvä ratkaisu.


Niin eli kyse on mielikuvista, ei faktoista. Onhan myös mahdollista että myöhässä ajava kuljettaja ottaessaan juoksijoita kyytiin putoaakin rytmistä ja sen jälkeen jää niin pahasti myöhään että takana tulevat vuorot saavuttavat ja mahdollisesti menevät ohi. Tämä ei liene kenenkään muun etu kuin yksittäisen juoksijan, jos hänenkään.




> Muutenkin työn tekeminen sekuntiviisari mielessä ei ole pitemmän päälle kenenkään kannalta hyvä ratkaisu.


Tämä nyt on sama kuin sanoisit konttorityöntekijälle että jatkuva istuminen ei ole pitemmän päälle järkevää. Ehkä ei, mutta se on oleellinen osa työnkuvaa ja tulee olemaan vastaisuudessakin.

----------


## Tuomas

Juoksijoiden kanssa toimiminen vaatii tilannetajua. Ainakin minä kuljettajana sanoisin toimivani eri tavalla paukkupakkasissa keskellä metsää, kun seuraava bussi tulee puolen tunnin päästä, kuin kesähelteellä Hattulantiellä aamuruuhkassa keskustan suuntaan, kun seuraava bussi tulee puolen minuutin päästä.

Toki toimisin myös matkustajana eri tavoin, ja pitäisin huolen siitä, että puolen tunnin vuorovälin pysäkillä olisin ajoissa odottamassa bussia.

Jotkut tapaavat sanoa, että pysäkeillä matkustaja odottaa bussia eikä bussi matkustajia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Syyttelemättä ja puolustelematta ketään, olisin itse ehkä vastannut palautteeseen toisin, vaikka vika olisikin ollut muissa. Nyt tuo PL:n vastaus on aika tökerö. Itse tapaus on valitettavan yleinen suomalaisessa liikenteessä, onneksi ei käynyt pahemmin. Espoon PL:n toiminnasta (niin kuljettajien kuin esimiestenkin) olen kuullut samanlaista aiemminkin.

https://uutissuora.fi/uutiset/laki-e...e-bussikuskeja

----------


## aki

> Syyttelemättä ja puolustelematta ketään, olisin itse ehkä vastannut palautteeseen toisin, vaikka vika olisikin ollut muissa. Nyt tuo PL:n vastaus on aika tökerö. Itse tapaus on valitettavan yleinen suomalaisessa liikenteessä, onneksi ei käynyt pahemmin. Espoon PL:n toiminnasta (niin kuljettajien kuin esimiestenkin) olen kuullut samanlaista aiemminkin.
> 
> https://uutissuora.fi/uutiset/laki-e...e-bussikuskeja


Jutun perusteella vikaa on ollut kummassakin osapuolessa. PL selittelee kuljettajan toimintaa sillä ettei JOKAISEN jalankulkijan kohdalla voi olla ystävällinen ja antaa tietä, muuten ei aikataulussa pysytä. Nyt kyseessä oli kuitenkin 5 vuotias pieni lapsi jolloin kuljettajan olisi ehdottomasti pitänyt käyttää harkintaansa ja pysähtyä ennen suojatietä. Tämä oli kyllä pelkkää välinpitämättömyyttä! Toisaalta taas isän olisi pitänyt paremmin valvoa lastaan kun ollaan lähestymässä erittäin vilkasliikenteisen tien suojatietä ja pitää kädestä kiinni. Tuossahan mainittiin että lapsi käveli pari metriä isäänsä edellä. Lisäksi vielä olosuhteet, tapahtuma-aikaan on ilmeisesti ollut vielä pimeätä, onko käytetty heijastinta, millainen katuvalaistus tuossa kohtaa on? Nämäkin vaikuttavat siihen onko kuljettaja havainnut lapsen ajoissa. Pientä lasta on pimeässä vaikeampi huomata kuin aikuista ihmistä. Onneksi tuossa nyt selvittiin säikähdyksellä mutta varmaan kumpikin osapuoli voisi miettiä kuinka jatkossa toimisi.

----------


## citybus

> Jutun perusteella vikaa on ollut kummassakin osapuolessa. PL selittelee kuljettajan toimintaa sillä ettei JOKAISEN jalankulkijan kohdalla voi olla ystävällinen ja antaa tietä, muuten ei aikataulussa pysytä. Nyt kyseessä oli kuitenkin 5 vuotias pieni lapsi jolloin kuljettajan olisi ehdottomasti pitänyt käyttää harkintaansa ja pysähtyä ennen suojatietä. Tämä oli kyllä pelkkää välinpitämättömyyttä! Toisaalta taas isän olisi pitänyt paremmin valvoa lastaan kun ollaan lähestymässä erittäin vilkasliikenteisen tien suojatietä ja pitää kädestä kiinni. Tuossahan mainittiin että lapsi käveli pari metriä isäänsä edellä. Lisäksi vielä olosuhteet, tapahtuma-aikaan on ilmeisesti ollut vielä pimeätä, onko käytetty heijastinta, millainen katuvalaistus tuossa kohtaa on? Nämäkin vaikuttavat siihen onko kuljettaja havainnut lapsen ajoissa. Pientä lasta on pimeässä vaikeampi huomata kuin aikuista ihmistä. Onneksi tuossa nyt selvittiin säikähdyksellä mutta varmaan kumpikin osapuoli voisi miettiä kuinka jatkossa toimisi.



Vastaus oli samalla tasolla kuin kirjoittajansa äidinkielen taito. Toki näyttää pojan isäkin dramatisoineen. Tuskinpa kuljettaja painoi lisää kaasua.

----------


## Karosa

> Syyttelemättä ja puolustelematta ketään, olisin itse ehkä vastannut palautteeseen toisin, vaikka vika olisikin ollut muissa. Nyt tuo PL:n vastaus on aika tökerö. Itse tapaus on valitettavan yleinen suomalaisessa liikenteessä, onneksi ei käynyt pahemmin. Espoon PL:n toiminnasta (niin kuljettajien kuin esimiestenkin) olen kuullut samanlaista aiemminkin.
> 
> https://uutissuora.fi/uutiset/laki-e...e-bussikuskeja


Tuon "uutissuoran" Facebook-sivuja selaillessa ennen tuota uutista tulee mieleen vain, että miksi tällainen on väkisin pistetty pystyyn? Tämän uutissuoran jakamista linkeistä on tykännyt jokaisessa postauksessa samat 4 henkilöä.

Kyseenalaistaisin vähintään tuon palautteen vastauksen PL:n suunnasta.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Syyttelemättä ja puolustelematta ketään, olisin itse ehkä vastannut palautteeseen toisin, vaikka vika olisikin ollut muissa. Nyt tuo PL:n vastaus on aika tökerö. Itse tapaus on valitettavan yleinen suomalaisessa liikenteessä, onneksi ei käynyt pahemmin. Espoon PL:n toiminnasta (niin kuljettajien kuin esimiestenkin) olen kuullut samanlaista aiemminkin.
> 
> https://uutissuora.fi/uutiset/laki-e...e-bussikuskeja


*Melkoisen* dramaattisesti kirjoitettu uutinen.

----------


## fani

Pakko nyt puolustaa bussikuskia tässä. Isä olis saanut kyllä olla vähän tarkempana. Mahdollisesti erittäin pimeässä ja liukkaalla tiellä voi hyvinkin olla mahdollista, että kuskilta jää huomaamatta pieni poika, ja vaikka kuski sen huomaisikin ei välttämättä ehtisi jarruttaa ajoissa.

----------


## JP12

> Pakko nyt puolustaa bussikuskia tässä. Isä olis saanut kyllä olla vähän tarkempana. Mahdollisesti erittäin pimeässä ja liukkaalla tiellä voi hyvinkin olla mahdollista, että kuskilta jää huomaamatta pieni poika, ja vaikka kuski sen huomaisikin ei välttämättä ehtisi jarruttaa ajoissa.


Jos lähestyy suojatietä sellaisella nopeudella, että ei ehdi jarruttaa ajoissa, rikkoo silloin väistämättä tieliikennelakia. Jos on pimeä, muuten huono näkyvyys ja/tai vaikkapa liukasta, on suojatietä lähestyttävä sellaisella nopeudella, että ajoneuvon voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää. Asiassa ei ole mitään epäselvää.

32 §
Kuljettajan suojatiesäännöt
Suojatietä lähestyvän ajoneuvon kuljettajan on ajettava sellaisella nopeudella, että hän voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää ennen suojatietä.

23 §
Tilannenopeus
Ajoneuvon nopeus on sovitettava sellaiseksi kuin liikenneturvallisuus edellyttää huomioon ottaen muun ohella tien kunto, sää, keli, näkyvyys, ajoneuvon kuormitus ja kuorman laatu sekä liikenneolosuhteet.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kyseenalaistaisin vähintään tuon palautteen vastauksen PL:n suunnasta.


Eipä ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun sieltä tulee tuollainen vastaus. Näin äskettäin toisen samantyyppisen vastauksen palautteeseen ylinopeutta ajavista kuljettajista. Sitä paitsi, molempiin on tullut vastine ylemmältä taholta, jossa pahoitellaan vastausta.

----------


## fani

> Jos lähestyy suojatietä sellaisella nopeudella, että ei ehdi jarruttaa ajoissa, rikkoo silloin väistämättä tieliikennelakia. Jos on pimeä, muuten huono näkyvyys ja/tai vaikkapa liukasta, on suojatietä lähestyttävä sellaisella nopeudella, että ajoneuvon voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää. Asiassa ei ole mitään epäselvää.
> 
> 32 §
> Kuljettajan suojatiesäännöt
> Suojatietä lähestyvän ajoneuvon kuljettajan on ajettava sellaisella nopeudella, että hän voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää ennen suojatietä.
> 
> 23 §
> Tilannenopeus
> Ajoneuvon nopeus on sovitettava sellaiseksi kuin liikenneturvallisuus edellyttää huomioon ottaen muun ohella tien kunto, sää, keli, näkyvyys, ajoneuvon kuormitus ja kuorman laatu sekä liikenneolosuhteet.


Asiassa on paljonkin epäselvää. Ei ehkä noissa säännöissa, vaan koko tilanteessa.

----------


## Zambo

> Tuon "uutissuoran" Facebook-sivuja selaillessa ennen tuota uutista tulee mieleen vain, että miksi tällainen on väkisin pistetty pystyyn?


Juuri näin! Jos tapaus on tosiaan vain tällaisen Uutissoopan varassa, niin pienen pienillä medialukutaito-ominaisuuksilla kannattaisi suhtautua kriittisesti tuollaiseen sivustoon. Jo pelkästään se, että sivustolta ei löydy yhtään toimittajan tai muun yhteyshenkilön nimeä ei anna kovin luotettavaa kuvaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tämä juttu on levinnyt kulovalkean tavoin mm. PL:n facebook-sivulla ja nyt siihen on kirjoitettu ko. sivulle PL:n oma vastine:

"Sosiaalisessa mediassa on levinnyt artikkeli, joka koskee ikävää tapahtumaa ja siihen liittyvää palautteen käsittelyä. Pohjolan Liikenne pahoittelee yksittäisen työntekijän antamaa virheellistä vastausta asiakaspalautteeseen. Se ei edusta yhtiön kantaa. Liikenneturvallisuus menee Pohjolan Liikenteessä aina kaiken muun, myös aikataulussa pysymisen edelle. Tätä periaatetta painotetaan jatkuvasti yhtiön sisäisessä viestinnässä ja koulutustilaisuuksissa. Tapahtuma käsitellään yhtiössä tarkasti sekä sisäisesti että palautteen antajan kanssa."

----------


## tkp

> Jos lähestyy suojatietä sellaisella nopeudella, että ei ehdi jarruttaa ajoissa, rikkoo silloin väistämättä tieliikennelakia. Jos on pimeä, muuten huono näkyvyys ja/tai vaikkapa liukasta, on suojatietä lähestyttävä sellaisella nopeudella, että ajoneuvon voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää. Asiassa ei ole mitään epäselvää.
> 
> 32 §
> Kuljettajan suojatiesäännöt
> Suojatietä lähestyvän ajoneuvon kuljettajan on ajettava sellaisella nopeudella, että hän voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää ennen suojatietä.
> 
> 23 §
> Tilannenopeus
> Ajoneuvon nopeus on sovitettava sellaiseksi kuin liikenneturvallisuus edellyttää huomioon ottaen muun ohella tien kunto, sää, keli, näkyvyys, ajoneuvon kuormitus ja kuorman laatu sekä liikenneolosuhteet.


44 §
Ajoradan ylittäminen

Suojatielle tai muuten ajoradalle astuvan jalankulkijan on noudatettava sitä varovaisuutta, jota lähestyvän ajoneuvon etäisyys ja nopeus edellyttävät. Hänen on ylitettävä ajorata tarpeettomasti viivyttelemättä.

----------


## Karosa

> PL:n facebook-sivulla ja nyt siihen on kirjoitettu ko. sivulle PL:n oma vastine:


Veikkaisin tämän olevan Pohjolan Liikenteeltä tulleen hätäpäivityksenä, että yritetään saada asiakkaiden mielet rauhallisemmaksi, sillä Pohjolan Liikenteen Facebook-sivut ovat täynnä samaa uutista. En ymmärrä myöskään, miksi nuo ihmiset jakaa samaa uutista miljoona kertaa - eikö helpompi olisi ilmaista asiansa yhden ihmisen jakaman uutisen kommenteissa sitten sävyyn kuin sävyyn.

Odotan mielenkiinnolla Pohjolan Liikenteen oman sisäisen selvittelyn antia, epäilisin heidän tästä tiedottavan julkisuuteen ASAP, että mikä oli asian oikea laita.

Toivon hartaasti, että jos Pohjolan Liikenteellä selvityksien ansiosta todetaan tämän olevan väärennettyä, että he nostaisivat tätä "Uutissuoraa" kohtaan kanteen. Täyttää tämä vähintäänkin kunnianloukkauksen tunnusmerkit.

----------


## kuukanko

Aikaisemmin Pohjolan Liikenteen ja Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteen toimiminen samalla nimellä vahvisti yhteistä brändiä eikä kalustoakaan tarvinnut maalata uudestaan, kun sitä siirrettiin kaupungista toiseen.

Olisikohan nyt aika erottaa Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne toimimaan nimellä, joka ei yhdistä sitä mitenkään Pohjolan Liikenteeseen. Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne on kasvanut niin isoksi, ettei se pysty enää tuottamaan sitä laatua, mitä Pohjolan Liikenteen brändi edellyttäisi. Tilaajavärityksen vuoksi HSL-liikenteen kalustokin muuttuu hiljalleen omanvärisekseen.

----------


## tkp

> Veikkaisin tämän olevan Pohjolan Liikenteeltä tulleen hätäpäivityksenä, että yritetään saada asiakkaiden mielet rauhallisemmaksi, sillä Pohjolan Liikenteen Facebook-sivut ovat täynnä samaa uutista.


Vastahan tässä vähän aikaa sitten Pohjolan Liikenteen someaspa pahoitteli kuljettajan toimintaa ja lupasi että kuljettajan esimies opastaa kuljettajaa. Paljastui että tapaus oli sattunut naapurifirman autossa.... Kertoo vain sen että ei nuo aspat edes tutki tapauksia, pahoitellaan etukäteen valmiiksi väitettyä tapahtumaa josta ei edes tiedetä onko koko tapahtumaa ollutkaan.

----------


## citybus

> Toivon hartaasti, että jos Pohjolan Liikenteellä selvityksien ansiosta todetaan tämän olevan väärennettyä, että he nostaisivat tätä "Uutissuoraa" kohtaan kanteen. Täyttää tämä vähintäänkin kunnianloukkauksen tunnusmerkit.


Osakeyhtiöllä ei ole kunniaa, mitä loukata.

Kunnianloukkauksen suhteen syyttäjällä on ensisijainen syyteoikeus.

Pohjolan Liikenne ei voi siten nostaa kannetta Uutissuoraa kohtaan kunnianloukkauksesta.

----------


## Karosa

> Osakeyhtiöllä ei ole kunniaa, mitä loukata.
> 
> Kunnianloukkauksen suhteen syyttäjällä on ensisijainen syyteoikeus.
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenne ei voi siten nostaa kannetta Uutissuoraa kohtaan kunnianloukkauksesta.


Avaan vähän asiaa nyt kun oli epäselvää: Pohjolan Liikenteellä on brändi, imago jota voi horjuuttaa tällaisilla uutisilla. Eli periaatteessa on.

Pohjolan Liikenne toivottavasti tekee asiasta rikosilmoituksen mikäli uutinen on tekaistu ja vaatii tekijälle rangaistusta, jolloin asia menee erittäin todennäköisesti käräoikeuteen.

Kunnianloukkaus taitaa olla aika laaja käsite, eikä tarkoita välttämättä juuri sitä KUNNIANloukkausta kirjaimellisesti. Toki asianomainen Ritola voi tehdä sinun mainitsemastasi kirjaimellisesta kunnianloukkauksesta rikosilmoituksen. Valheellisen tiedon levittäminen on toinen, asiakirjojen väärennös kolmas. Kyllähän sieltä varmasti jotain saisi aikaiseksi jos vähän ajattelisi.

----------


## citybus

> Avaan vähän asiaa nyt kun oli epäselvää: Pohjolan Liikenteellä on brändi, imago jota voi horjuuttaa tällaisilla uutisilla. Eli periaatteessa on.
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenne toivottavasti tekee asiasta rikosilmoituksen mikäli uutinen on tekaistu ja vaatii tekijälle rangaistusta, jolloin asia menee erittäin todennäköisesti käräoikeuteen.
> 
> Kunnianloukkaus taitaa olla aika laaja käsite, eikä tarkoita välttämättä juuri sitä KUNNIANloukkausta kirjaimellisesti. Toki asianomainen Ritola voi tehdä sinun mainitsemastasi kirjaimellisesta kunnianloukkauksesta rikosilmoituksen. Valheellisen tiedon levittäminen on toinen, asiakirjojen väärennös kolmas. Kyllähän sieltä varmasti jotain saisi aikaiseksi jos vähän ajattelisi.


Kiitos selvennyksestä. En muista sinua oikiksen rikosoikeuden luennoilta tai tenttisalista, mutta tokihan siellä olet ollut. 

Sanon silti, että metsään meni ja pahasti.

----------


## Minä vain

> Avaan vähän asiaa nyt kun oli epäselvää: Pohjolan Liikenteellä on brändi, imago jota voi horjuuttaa tällaisilla uutisilla. Eli periaatteessa on.
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenne toivottavasti tekee asiasta rikosilmoituksen mikäli uutinen on tekaistu ja vaatii tekijälle rangaistusta, jolloin asia menee erittäin todennäköisesti käräoikeuteen.
> 
> Kunnianloukkaus taitaa olla aika laaja käsite, eikä tarkoita välttämättä juuri sitä KUNNIANloukkausta kirjaimellisesti. Toki asianomainen Ritola voi tehdä sinun mainitsemastasi kirjaimellisesta kunnianloukkauksesta rikosilmoituksen. Valheellisen tiedon levittäminen on toinen, asiakirjojen väärennös kolmas. Kyllähän sieltä varmasti jotain saisi aikaiseksi jos vähän ajattelisi.


Kun Citybus sanoi, ettei Pohjolan Liikenteellä ole kunniaa, jota loukata, hän tarkoitti sitä, että vain luonnollista henkilöä kohtaan tehdystä kunnianloukkauksesta saa syytteen eli vain luonnollisella henkilöllä on lainsäädännössä kunnia, jota voi loukata.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Toivon hartaasti, että jos Pohjolan Liikenteellä selvityksien ansiosta todetaan tämän olevan väärennettyä, että he nostaisivat tätä "Uutissuoraa" kohtaan kanteen. Täyttää tämä vähintäänkin kunnianloukkauksen tunnusmerkit.


Toivossa on hyvä elää sanoi lapamato. Entäpä jos Ritola on hiukan glueless ja on oikeasti vastannut asiakkaalle noilla sanoin?

Pohjolan liikenteen Facebook-sivuilla varmaan olisi jo lukenut tai ainakin pian lukee jos viesti on väärennös. Valitettavasti ei siltä näytä vaan meillä tosiaan on liikenteessä, myös ammattikuljettajien puolella, ihmisiä, joilla on hiukan epäilyttäviä näkemyksiä vaikkapa siitä miten suojatietä pitää lähestyä.

----------


## PepeB

> Toivossa on hyvä elää sanoi lapamato. Entäpä jos Ritola on hiukan glueless ja on oikeasti vastannut asiakkaalle noilla sanoin?
> 
> Pohjolan liikenteen Facebook-sivuilla varmaan olisi jo lukenut tai ainakin pian lukee jos viesti on väärennös. Valitettavasti ei siltä näytä vaan meillä tosiaan on liikenteessä, myös ammattikuljettajien puolella, ihmisiä, joilla on hiukan epäilyttäviä näkemyksiä vaikkapa siitä miten suojatietä pitää lähestyä.


Mielestäni voisi unohtaa nyt kokonaan radikaalin syyllistämisen, sillä lähes poikkeuksetta autoilijat eivät pysähdy suojatien eteen. Suomalaisessa asenteessa se vika on, mitä pitäisi lähteä korjaamaan. Hidasteita ja liikennevaloja sitten riesaksi, jos ei ala onnistua.

----------


## aki

Vantaan sanomat 7.2.2017

Itäkeskuksessa asuva 68 vuotias Kalevi Kaski nousi 25.1 HSL:n kyytiin linjalla 54, linjaa liikennöi Tammelundin liikenne Oy. olin bussin käytävällä kun auto lähti liikkeelle voimakkaasti kiihdyttäen. Pysyin juuri ja juuri pystyssä, mutta jatkoin bussin korotettuun takaosaan.

Sain työlaukun penkkirivin väliin ja ojentauduin pystyyn kääntyäkseni ja istuakseni alas, mutta silloin kuljettaja teki yllättäen voimakkaan jarrutuksen ja pysäytti bussin hetkessä. Kaski lensi selkä edellä bussin takaosasta bussin keskioven kohdille. Hän löi selkänsä voimakkaasti istuinkorokkeen reunaan ja pyörähti vauhdissa ympäri. Kaski löi päänsä johonkin -ja lisäksi vasemmanpuoleisen rintansa.

Paikalle kutsuttu ambulanssi kuljetti Kasken ensin Malmin sairaalan ensiapuun jossa päähän ommeltiin 10 tikkiä. Röntgenissä paljastui että 10 kylkiluuta oli rikkoutunut joista 4 oli kokonaan poikki.
Tämän jälkeen Kaski siirrettiin Töölön sairaalaan jossa hän vietti 8 vuorokautta. Nyt Kaski on vahvassa kipulääkityksessä ja sairauslomalla Helmikuun loppuun.

Kaski on matkustanut samalla bussilinjalla 54 paljon ja useamman vuoden ajan, hänellä on vankka näkemys bussikuskien ajotaidoista. Minulla on se käsitys, että kuljettajissa on hyvin suuria eroja. Intialais -ja afrikkalaistaustaiset kuskit huomioivat matkustajat paljon paremmin, mutta suomalaiset ja virolaiset eivät niinkään, Kaski arvioi.

Toivottavasti tämä tapaus synnyttää keskustelua bussikuskien vaihtelevasta ammattitaidosta. kyllä kuljettajien pitäisi huomioida kyytiin juuri nousseet matkustajat, liikkeelle ei pitäisi lähteä, ennen kuin jokainen matkustaja on paikoillaan, Kaski muistuttaa.

Tammelundin liikenne Oy ei halua kommentoida asiaa julkisuudessa millään tavalla.

----------


## Salomaa

Läksin äskettäin Katajanokan terminaalista vaunulla 5. Linjakilvessa luki "Töölön halli" Kuljettaja kuulutti ennen oopperan pysäkkiä että siinä pitää jäädä pois koska viimeinen pysäkki. Töölön hallin pihassa on pysäkkimerkki,jossa on raitiovaunun kuva. Olen monta kertaa ajatellut niin että ennen vaunun ajoa halliin matkustajan voi jättää siinä pois.

Mutta täällä on raitiovaunuista enemmän tietäviä kuin minä, kuinka on - voiko raitiovaunun kyydissä matkustaa halliin pihaan saakka ?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Läksin äskettäin Katajanokan terminaalista vaunulla 5. Linjakilvessa luki "Töölön halli" Kuljettaja kuulutti ennen oopperan pysäkkiä että siinä pitää jäädä pois koska viimeinen pysäkki. Töölön hallin pihassa on pysäkkimerkki,jossa on raitiovaunun kuva. Olen monta kertaa ajatellut niin että ennen vaunun ajoa halliin matkustajan voi jättää siinä pois.
> 
> Mutta täällä on raitiovaunuista enemmän tietäviä kuin minä, kuinka on - voiko raitiovaunun kyydissä matkustaa halliin pihaan saakka ?


Vaunu siis ei kääntynyt Kaivokadulle? Jos näin on niin aikataulu valehtelee.

----------


## NS

> Vaunu siis ei kääntynyt Kaivokadulle? Jos näin on niin aikataulu valehtelee.


Ooppera-niminen pysäkki löytyy myös Helsinginkadulta, eli saattoi olla että vaunu kiersi Kallion kautta. Toinen mahdollisuus on että matka tapahtui pari viikkoa sitten, jolloin vaunut vielä ajoivat halliin Ylioppilastalolta suoraan Manskua pitkin. Alkuperäisen kysymyksen esittäjä tarkentanee näitä asioita.

Itse ajattelen aina hallivuorolla matkustaessani että kuljettaja luulee etten tiedä mitä olen tekemässä, mikä saa oloni epämukavaksi - täysin turhaan.

----------


## tohpeeri

Ajoin vitosen ratikalla Katajanokallta Hakaniemeen. Aseman kohdalla vaunuun tuli teksti " Ei linjalla". Olin tässä vaiheessa ainoa matkustaja. En päässyt Hakaniemessä alas koska nappulat eivät reagoineet eli pysähtyy-valo ei syttynyt. No, seuraavalla pääsin alas kun huhuilin kuskille. Poistuessani nousi yksi matkustaja kyytiin. Mietin, että mahtoiko hän päästä ulos oikealla pysäkillä. Jos LIJ ei reagoi pysähtymismerkkiin kun ollaan "ei linjalla", niin tämä on todella matkustajapalvelun huonontamista. Olen aikoinaan kysynyt HSL:tä, voiko vitosen hallireitillä matkustaa ja sain myöntävän vastauksen. Mutta miten se onnistuu kun ei pysäkillä olija tiedä mihin vaunu menee ja vaunussa jo oleva ei pääse ulos siellä missä haluaa?

----------


## Kale

> Näitä viimeisiä keskusteluja kun lukee ei voi välttyä ajatukselta, että joillekin kuljettajille bussi on eräänlainen vallankäytön, jossa voi simputtaa ja kyykyttää asiakkaitaan. Tätä se on tosin ollut niin kauan kuin olen alallani ollut. Että joillekin joukkoliikenteen ammattilaiselle, jolla on vieläpä nykyään vaadittava  ammattipätevyys, bussin ovet ja etenkin etuovi on edelleen suuri ongelma. Voin kertoa, että itse toimin täsmälleen päinvastoin ja bussistani pääsee aina ulos mistä ovesta tahansa.


Päinvastoin, asiakkaat kuvittelevat olevansa jonkinlaisia esimiehiä ja kuljettajat heidän alamaisiaan, jotka tekevät juuri niin kuin he "palkanmaksajina" sanovat tai haluavat. Oli kyseessä sitten pysäyttämismerkin näyttäminen metriä ennen kuin linja-auto on pysäkin kohdalla, STOP-napin painaminen metriä ennen kuin linja-auto on pysäkin kohdalla, jengi istuu vaan penkeillä pysäkeille tullessa ja Kampissakin ihan siihen saakka kunnes olet sulkemassa ovia, idioottimaisista asioista valittaminen (hankala sää, ruuhkat, bussin myöhässä olo - "etuajassa olo", ym.) ja sitä rataa. "Kuski ei ottanut 4. lastenvaunuja kyytiin -> kirjoitan negatiivisen asiakaspalautteen". Päällimmäisenä jäätävä röyhkeys sekä ylimielisyys. Jengi heittää sulle Larussa kympin setelin naaman eteen eikä sano mitään minne on menossa, ei edes katso sua ja kun kysyt asiasta niin vastaus on tyyliin "eiks tää bussi mee keskustaan". Olen ollut elämäni aikana useammassakin asiakaspalveluammatissa, mutta tämä karjan kuskaaminen dösällä on kyllä jotain aivan käsittämätöntä. Edes taxin ratissa ei koe mitään vastaavaa. Enkä koe tarpeelliseksi palvella tämän tyyppisiä itseään täynnä olevia ihmisiä yhtään enempää kuin mitä on välttämätön pakko.

----------


## Samppa

> Olen ollut elämäni aikana useammassakin asiakaspalveluammatissa, mutta tämä karjan kuskaaminen dösällä on kyllä jotain aivan käsittämätöntä. Edes taxin ratissa ei koe mitään vastaavaa. Enkä koe tarpeelliseksi palvella tämän tyyppisiä itseään täynnä olevia ihmisiä yhtään enempää kuin mitä on välttämätön pakko.


Miksi teet työtä, josta et pidä?

----------


## Salomaa

> Ooppera-niminen pysäkki löytyy myös Helsinginkadulta, eli saattoi olla että vaunu kiersi Kallion kautta. Toinen mahdollisuus on että matka tapahtui pari viikkoa sitten, jolloin vaunut vielä ajoivat halliin Ylioppilastalolta suoraan Manskua pitkin. Alkuperäisen kysymyksen esittäjä tarkentanee näitä asioita.
> 
> Itse ajattelen aina hallivuorolla matkustaessani että kuljettaja luulee etten tiedä mitä olen tekemässä, mikä saa oloni epämukavaksi - täysin turhaan.


Se oli viimeinen Katajanokan terminaalista lähtevä vaunu. Ajoi aleksanterinkatua kääntyen edelleen Mannerheiminielle. Pysähtyi tietenki Sokoksen pysäkille, jossa suurin osa matkustajista jäi pois. Jatkoi Mannerheimintietä pitkin, jossa ajon aikan kuljettaja kuulutti että viimeinen pysäkki Ooppera, jolloin poistuimme. Tarkoituksenani oli mennä puhutulle hallin pysäkille, josta olisi kätevämpää vaihtaa seutubussiin, jotka pysähtyvät hampurilaisbaarin läheisyydessä.  kysymykseni siis oli voiko matkustajan jättää pois pysäkillä, joka sijaitsee hallialueella.

----------


## ess

> Itse ajattelen aina hallivuorolla matkustaessani että kuljettaja luulee etten tiedä mitä olen tekemässä, mikä saa oloni epämukavaksi - täysin turhaan.


Niin varmasti ajatteleekin koska 99,9% hallivuoroilla matkustajista ei tiedä mitä ovat tekemässä.

----------


## 339-DF

> kysymykseni siis oli voiko matkustajan jättää pois pysäkillä, joka sijaitsee hallialueella.


Ei voi. Ratapihalla on pysäkkimerkki, mutta pysäkkiä käytetään vain vaunun vaihtoihin kesken linjan, siis jos rikkinäinen vaunu vaihdetaan ehjään. Halliin ajavien vuorojen viimeiset poistumispysäkit ovat Töölön hallin pysäkki Sallinkadun risteyksessä ja Oopperan pysäkki.




> Miksi teet työtä, josta et pidä?


Valitettavasti aika moni dösäkuski taitaa tehdä. Siltä ainakin matkustajasta vaikuttaa. Viimeisin työttömyysluku oli 342 000  ehkä siinä on yksi syy?

----------


## Kale

> Valitettavasti aika moni dösäkuski taitaa tehdä. Siltä ainakin matkustajasta vaikuttaa. Viimeisin työttömyysluku oli 342 000  ehkä siinä on yksi syy?


Tämä menee hieman OT, mutta näimpä. En tiedä kuinka joku voi oikein nauttiakaan kuvailemistani asioista, toisin sanoen mm. ihmisten sylkykuppina sekä pahan olon purkamisen kohteena olemisesta? Jokaista fiksua tai erikseen ystävällistä (en tarkoita näitä pakollisia "aamu-huomenia" vaan oikeaa ystävällisyyttä) asiakasta kohtaan täällä HSL-alueella on varmasti 10 enemmän / vähemmän röyhkeää idioottia. Ja tämä touhu vain kulminoituu HSL:n tapaan oikein kannustaa valittamaan, siis asiakaspalautteita antamaan.

Hauskaa oli kuinka koulussa ollessa toitoteltiin ettei tässä ammatissa pomo kyylää selän takana ja sitä rataa. Joo ei, vaan siellä kyylää päivän aikana satoja tuntemattomia ihmisiä, jotka voivat anonyymiteetin tuoman turvan avulla kirjoitella netissä ihan mitä sylki suuhun tuo ymmärtämättä asioista (kuljettajan tekemistä ratkaisuista esimerkiksi jättää pysäyttämättä pysäkille liian myöhään annetun pysäyttämismerkin / STOP-napin painamisen vuoksi) tuon taivaallista.

----------


## HeSa

> Päinvastoin, asiakkaat kuvittelevat olevansa jonkinlaisia esimiehiä ja kuljettajat heidän alamaisiaan, jotka tekevät juuri niin kuin he "palkanmaksajina" sanovat tai haluavat. Oli kyseessä sitten pysäyttämismerkin näyttäminen metriä ennen kuin linja-auto on pysäkin kohdalla, STOP-napin painaminen metriä ennen kuin linja-auto on pysäkin kohdalla, jengi istuu vaan penkeillä pysäkeille tullessa ja Kampissakin ihan siihen saakka kunnes olet sulkemassa ovia, idioottimaisista asioista valittaminen (hankala sää, ruuhkat, bussin myöhässä olo - "etuajassa olo", ym.) ja sitä rataa. "Kuski ei ottanut 4. lastenvaunuja kyytiin -> kirjoitan negatiivisen asiakaspalautteen". Päällimmäisenä jäätävä röyhkeys sekä ylimielisyys. Jengi heittää sulle Larussa kympin setelin naaman eteen eikä sano mitään minne on menossa, ei edes katso sua ja kun kysyt asiasta niin vastaus on tyyliin "eiks tää bussi mee keskustaan". Olen ollut elämäni aikana useammassakin asiakaspalveluammatissa, mutta tämä karjan kuskaaminen dösällä on kyllä jotain aivan käsittämätöntä. Edes taxin ratissa ei koe mitään vastaavaa. Enkä koe tarpeelliseksi palvella tämän tyyppisiä itseään täynnä olevia ihmisiä yhtään enempää kuin mitä on välttämätön pakko.


Miten olisi uusi viestiketju "Matkustajien toiminta" ? Tulisi myös pitkä lista kuskin tai konduktöörin työpäivän pilaamisesta.

----------


## Samppa

> Ei voi. Ratapihalla on pysäkkimerkki, mutta pysäkkiä käytetään vain vaunun vaihtoihin kesken linjan, siis jos rikkinäinen vaunu vaihdetaan ehjään. Halliin ajavien vuorojen viimeiset poistumispysäkit ovat Töölön hallin pysäkki Sallinkadun risteyksessä ja Oopperan pysäkki.
> 
> 
> Valitettavasti aika moni dösäkuski taitaa tehdä. Siltä ainakin matkustajasta vaikuttaa. Viimeisin työttömyysluku oli 342 000  ehkä siinä on yksi syy?


Oikotie ilmoittelee joka viikko esim. avoinna olevista kuorma-autonkuljettajien paikoista.

----------


## Kale

> Oikotie ilmoittelee joka viikko esim. avoinna olevista kuorma-autonkuljettajien paikoista.


Rankka *OT:*

Oletko ikinä ajanut kuorma-autoa jossain kahden-kolmen auton ja muutaman miehen T:mi Maansiirto Mikko Mallikas & Poika -puljussa? Palkantulo säännöllisesti ajallaan on niin ja näin, lomarahat ym. selkeästi TES:ssä olevat pykälät - tulee jos tuurilla on ajoa siihen aikaan vuodesta ja sitä rataa. Jos ei ole (tarpeeksi) ajoa niin sinut epävirallisesti lomautetaan tai saat palkkaa yhdeltä viikolta kuukauden aikana. 9 kertaa kymmenestä "palkanlaskenta / reskontra" = isännän vaimo tai tytär tai sisko. Alat penäämään TES:n mukaisia lisiä tai oikeuksiasi eli suomeksi "hankalaksi" niin alta aikayksikön löytyy toinen jantteri sun tilalle. Tolla alalla vain muutama iso toimija pelaa selkeästi ja puhtaasti TES:sin mukaan, tämä näkyy noissa kymmenissä ja taas kymmenissä KA-alan työpaikkailmoituksissa.

Tässä maassa on satoja asioita joista nämä kokoomus tyyppiset KiKy -sankarit ovat autuaan tietämättömiä.

Ihan sama pätee tähän nykyiseen HSL:n palautejärjestelmään, joka kannustaa valittamaan pienimmistäkin asioista koska käytännössä kenelläkään (valittaja, HSL) ei ole mistään minkäänlaista vastuuta. HSL:n FB-sivustolla viesteihin vastaavat HSL:n "asiakaspalvelijat" laittavat vain valitusta eteenpäin. Kuljettaja on se, joka on automaattisesti syyllinen ja vasta *J O S* pystyy jollain ihmeen tavalla todistamaan ettei tehnyt siten mitä palautteessa kaikkivoipa asiakas väittää, saa puhtaan paperit. Normaalissa elämässä olet syytön kunnes sinut todistetaan syylliseksi, tällä alalla se on tismalleen toisinpäin.

----------


## Melamies

Kuljettajan mielipide HS:ssa:

http://www.hs.fi/mielipide/art-2000005114800.html

----------


## tohpeeri

Tänään 20.3. oli pojalleni sattunut erikoinen tapaus aamuvarhaisella töihin mennessään. Postikadulla odotti kaksi 21V:tä. Ensimmäinen otti matkustajia, takimmainen seisoi ovet suljettuna. Kun lähtöhetki, ehkä 5.53 tms. oli koittanut lähtivät molemmat bussit yhtaikaa. Simonkadulla jälkimmäinen bussi oli vilkutellut valoja ja sitten hetken kuluttua oli selvinnyt, että jälkimmäinen oli oikeassa vuorossa ja matkustajat oli komennettu siihen. Ensimmäinen oli kaiketi sitten palannut Postikadulle. En tiedä, että kummasta linjan liikennöitsijästä on ollut kyse.

----------


## juzzizk

Miten kuljettajan pitäisi toimia tässä tilanteessa? https://www.facebook.com/helsinginse...73126472742395 . Haluaisin kuulla oman näkemyksenne. Aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa keskusteltiin mm. siitä, että palvelun laadun pitäisi olla lähtökohtaisesti niin korkealla, ettei palautteita tule. En tiedä minkälaisten lasien takaa maailmaa katselee, jos näin ajattelee. Vaikka olisi kuinka erinomainen kuljettaja ja asiakaspalvelija, niin näistä tilanteista palautetta tulee väistämättä. Tässä kohtaa esimerkiksi, jos soitetaan poliisit paikalle, jää vuoro taatusti ajamatta. Itse en tiedä miten tuossa tilanteessa olisi pitänyt kuljettajan toimia. Ohjeistus on, ettei uhkaavissa tilanteissa turvaohjaamosta poistuta. Kuljettajan oikeusturva on olematon, joten on syytä pysytellä turvaohjaamossa. Tai ainakin mahdollisten valvontakameroitten näkökentässä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Miten kuljettajan pitäisi toimia tässä tilanteessa? https://www.facebook.com/helsinginse...73126472742395 . Haluaisin kuulla oman näkemyksenne. Aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa keskusteltiin mm. siitä, että palvelun laadun pitäisi olla lähtökohtaisesti niin korkealla, ettei palautteita tule. En tiedä minkälaisten lasien takaa maailmaa katselee, jos näin ajattelee. Vaikka olisi kuinka erinomainen kuljettaja ja asiakaspalvelija, niin näistä tilanteista palautetta tulee väistämättä. Tässä kohtaa esimerkiksi, jos soitetaan poliisit paikalle, jää vuoro taatusti ajamatta. Itse en tiedä miten tuossa tilanteessa olisi pitänyt kuljettajan toimia. Ohjeistus on, ettei uhkaavissa tilanteissa turvaohjaamosta poistuta. Kuljettajan oikeusturva on olematon, joten on syytä pysytellä turvaohjaamossa. Tai ainakin mahdollisten valvontakameroitten näkökentässä.


Jos kuljettajia oli kaksi niin  kyllä heidän olisi pitänyt puuttua asiaan ja heittää idiootit pihalle.  Vielä parempi olisi ollut kutsua poliisit vaikka siitä syyttömät matkustajat olisivat kärsineet, mutta olisivat häiriköt ainakin vähän aikaa olleet poissa.Kulkuneuvoissa pitäisi muutenkin siirtyä kovempaan kuriin.

----------


## 339-DF

Spontaanisti tekisi mieli sanoa, että kuljettajan pitäisi heittää tuollaiset pihalle. Mutta kuljettajien pahoinpitelyt ovat käytännössä aina suoraa seurausta siitä, että kuljettaja on poistunut ohjaamosta, joten se ohje, että sieltä ei lähdetä, on hyvä ja sitä pitää noudattaa.

Mitähän olisi tapahtunut, jos yrittäisi yhdistää nämä kaksi eli seisauttaa bussin seuraavalle pysäkille ja ilmoittaa, että matka ei jatku ennen kuin häiriköt ovat poistuneet? Ratikkapuolella olen pari kertaa ollut tuollaisessa vaunussa, ja sosiaalinen paine on laukaissut tilanteen aika nopeasti (joskus niin, että häirikkö on poistunut, joskus niin, että kuljettaja on vetänyt vähän överiksi ja taipunut  yhtä kaikki, matkustajien ns. yleinen mielipide saa aika nopeasti aikaan tilanteen laukeamisen). Tällöin kuljettaja voi pysyä ohjaamossa.

Bussiliikennöitsijöillä ei taida olla mahdollisuutta tilata vartijoita paikalle? Sinänsä tuossa on jo rikottu useampaa lakiakin, eli miksei sitten olisi voinut poliisinkin kutsua. Mutta ei-kiireellisessä tilanteessa menee helposti tuntikin, ennen kuin tulevat paikalle, joten eivätköhän nuo häiriköt olisi joka tapauksessa poistuneet ennen poliisia.

Ehkä paras ratkaisu olisi poliisilla uhkaaminen ja auton seisauttaminen poliisia odottamaan. Kertaalleen kutsutun poliisin voi aina peruuttaa, kun tilanne on lauennut. Tuossa keississä siihen tuskin olisi kauan mennyt.

----------


## tohpeeri

Muistan kun n. 20 v. sitten Espoon auton vuoroa ajoi eräs kuski joka kuuluu ainakin SLHS:ään. Bussissa oli kolmen tai neljän hengen teiniporukka joka oli kai saanut hommattua jonkun siiderin tai vastaavan ja mölysivät ja potkivat seiniä bussin peräosassa. Kuski huomautti asiasta kerran mutta kun meno jatkui hän komensi Vihdintien pysäkillä porukan ulos. Käsky ei tehonnut jolloin kuski sammutti moottorin ja sanoi, ettei matka jatku ennen kuin ko. häiriköt häipyvät. Joku matkustaja yritti protestoida jolloin kuljettaja sanoi: "Minä olen tämän bussin esimies ja auto ei liiku ennen kuin tahdon". Noin kolmen minuutin päästä juipit menivät mölyten ulos ja matka jatkui.

----------


## Melamies

HS mielipiteet, kirjoittaja valittaa kuljettajan reagoimattomuutta:

http://www.hs.fi/mielipide/art-2000005155865.html

----------


## Tarkastaja

En valitettavasti voi olla havainnostani 100% varma mutta voin melkoisella varmuudella sanoa nähneeni palavan tupakantumpin lentävän ulos transdevin eräästä ei liikenteessä olleesta VDL-telistä maanantai-iltana Helsingin Hämeentiellä. Bussi lähti muutenkin kaasuttelemaan Kustaa Vaasan Tiellä punaisia päin ennakoiden vaihtuvat vihreät. Taisi olla kuljettajalla pinna kireällä mikä on ymmärrettävää ainakin minun puoleltani, mutta tuo palava sätkä pisti miettimään kyllä..

----------


## Teemuxs

> En valitettavasti voi olla havainnostani 100% varma mutta voin melkoisella varmuudella sanoa nähneeni palavan tupakantumpin lentävän ulos transdevin eräästä ei liikenteessä olleesta VDL-telistä maanantai-iltana Helsingin Hämeentiellä. Bussi lähti muutenkin kaasuttelemaan Kustaa Vaasan Tiellä punaisia päin ennakoiden vaihtuvat vihreät. Taisi olla kuljettajalla pinna kireällä mikä on ymmärrettävää ainakin minun puoleltani, mutta tuo palava sätkä pisti miettimään kyllä..


Tullut itsekkin havaittua muutaman kerran samaa, että natsoja on lentänyt nimenomaan TDF:n VDL:n ohjaamosta.

----------


## Zambo

> Tullut itsekkin havaittua muutaman kerran samaa, että natsoja on lentänyt nimenomaan TDF:n VDL:n ohjaamosta.


Esiintyyköhän tuota paljonkin, onkohan VDL:n tyyppivika?

----------


## Salomaa

Poistuin tänään linjan 23 autosta Ruskeasuon päättärillä. Laskeuduin takaovesta ja ollessani oviaukossa ovi alkoi sulkeutua ja työnsi voimalla ja palasi sitten takaisin. Kysyin kuljettajalta kuinka tällainen on mahdollista. Kuljettaja vastasi näin: "se ovi tekee joskus noin".

Sitten keskustelimme onko hän ilmoittanut viasta, mutta vastasi ympäripyöreästi jotain ilmoittaneensa. Mutta melko pian pisti pohtimaan että jos kuljettaja hosui ja sulki oven liian aikaisin.

Kyseessä oli auto 1602 ja sen rekisterinumero on ENB-356. Poistuin autosta 14.15.

Puristava ovi tuntuu inhoittavalta 90- kiloiselle miehellekin, mutta entä sitten kun sama tapahtuu lapselle tai heiveröiselle naiselle ?

----------


## tkp

> Puristava ovi tuntuu inhoittavalta 90- kiloiselle miehellekin, mutta entä sitten kun sama tapahtuu lapselle tai heiveröiselle naiselle ?


Vesisateessa kastuminenkin tuntuu inhottavalta, mutta mitään vahinkoa harvemmin tapahtuu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vesisateessa kastuminenkin tuntuu inhottavalta, mutta mitään vahinkoa harvemmin tapahtuu.


Oho. Rinnastitko juuri äsken Jumalan ja bussikuskin? Kaikki kunnia toki bussikuskille, mutta ehkei hän nyt sentään ihan Jumalan asemassa ole.

----------


## tkp

Totesin että se mikä tuntuu inhottavalta harvemmin tekee mitään vahinkoa. En tiedä mistä jumalan sait vedettyä tähän mukaan.

----------


## toson

> Puristava ovi tuntuu inhoittavalta 90- kiloiselle miehellekin, mutta entä sitten kun sama tapahtuu lapselle tai heiveröiselle naiselle ?


Miten mahtaa olla vakuutuksen laita,jos tälläisen väkivallanteon uhri joutuu turvautumaan psykiatriseen apuun?Muistaisin lukeneeni jostain,että viimevuonnakin Yhdysvalloissa kuoli useita ihmisiä jäätyään bussin oven väliin puristuksiin?

----------


## Salomaa

> Miten mahtaa olla vakuutuksen laita,jos tälläisen väkivallanteon uhri joutuu turvautumaan psykiatriseen apuun?Muistaisin lukeneeni jostain,että viimevuonnakin Yhdysvalloissa kuoli useita ihmisiä jäätyään bussin oven väliin puristuksiin?


Minä muistan saman jutun: Washington D.C 15 hlöä, Texas 13 ja Maine 6. Se ei ole mikään ihme, sillä sen verran heikkoahan Yhdysvalloissa joukkoliikenteen taso on.

----------


## Salomaa

Lakistosta lähtee bussi 345. Kuljettaja saapuu pysäkille, mutta näytössä lukee "Ei linjalla". NÄin ollen kuljettaja huutaa etuovesta linjan numeron pysäkillä oleville. Kyytiin nouseville hän kertoo että laitteisto ei toimi, joten kaikki saavat mennä leimaamatta ja maksamatta. Auto joutuu pysähtymään joka pysäkillä, missä on matkustajia, mutta ei mitenkään linjaa hidasta.

Pähkinärinteen kohdalla kuljettaja pysähtyy pysäkille ja saa laitteiston jonkun ajan roplaamisen jälkeen toimimaan. Sitten hän saa päähän huitoa matkustajat peilin kautta maksamaan. Osa käy leimaamassa ja osa ei, käytävällä käy aikamoinen sählääminen, koska bussi on täpötäysi.

Onko foorumilaisten tekniikkamiesten joukossa tietäjiä, jotka voisivat arvioida, että reistailiko laitteisto vai kuljettaja. Näin siis linjalla 345 viime perjantaina 16.6 kello 14 jälkeen Rinnekodilta lähtevässä autossa.

----------


## QS6

> Onko foorumilaisten tekniikkamiesten joukossa tietäjiä, jotka voisivat arvioida, että reistailiko laitteisto vai kuljettaja. Näin siis linjalla 345 viime perjantaina 16.6 kello 14 jälkeen Rinnekodilta lähtevässä autossa.


Täältä yksi ääni vaihtoehdolle "LAITTEISTO" perustuen käyttökokemukseen LIJ:stä kuljettajana, asentajana ja admininä.

----------


## Rehtori

Bussikuski ajoi kahden naisen päälle suojatiellä Helsingin keskustassa  haki hovioikeudelta ajokiellon purkamista liian ankarana seuraamuksena

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005295262.html

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Bussikuski tööttäili ja törmäsi tahallaan - halusi opettaa liikennesääntöjä

http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2017...95129_u0.shtml

Varsinainen ammattilaiskuljettaja.

----------


## Yawara

Erikoinen bussiselkkaus poliisin tutkittavaksi - Liikennepäällikkö IL:lle: "Kuljettajan ei pidä noin provosoitua": http://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2017...m_medium=email

Tämä juttu on mielestäni pahempi kuin Simanovin juttu, mutta eipä ole samalla tavalla mediaan nostettu, mikähän syy, olisiko "käänteinen" tapaus...

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Voi voi, kuljettaja-parka maksoi sangen korkean hinnan tabletti-räpläilyistään ajon aikana ...  :Sad: 
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9823292

----------


## tkp

https://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/a...matkan/6567994

Oikeasti ihmettelen että miksi bussiyhtiöt kieltävät kuljettajilta tuulilasikameroiden käytön. Olisi huomattavasti helpompaa jälkikäteen selvittää tilanteita kun olisi muutakin näyttöä tilanteista kuin pelkkä sana sanaa vastaan.

----------


## MJG

> https://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/a...matkan/6567994
> 
> Oikeasti ihmettelen että miksi bussiyhtiöt kieltävät kuljettajilta tuulilasikameroiden käytön. Olisi huomattavasti helpompaa jälkikäteen selvittää tilanteita kun olisi muutakin näyttöä tilanteista kuin pelkkä sana sanaa vastaan.


Mitenkä ajattelit ratkaista nämä kiistat bussin tuulilasissa olevan kameran kuvalla?

----------


## tkp

> Mitenkä ajattelit ratkaista nämä kiistat bussin tuulilasissa olevan kameran kuvalla?


Vaikkapa ajolinjoista, että onko siellä oikeasti kiilailtu vastaantulevien kaistalle...

----------


## MJG

> Vaikkapa ajolinjoista, että onko siellä oikeasti kiilailtu vastaantulevien kaistalle...


Se nyt on harvinaista. Sen sijaan se yleinen sikailu eli että ensin työnnetään keula tielle, sitten laitetaan vilkku päälle ja lopuksi katsotaan peiliin, käy ilmi nimenomaan uhrin kameran kuvasta.

Muistutetaan nyt vielä, että väistämisvelvollisus koskee lähestyvää ajoneuvoa, ei rinnalla olevaa.

----------


## tkp

> Se nyt on harvinaista. Sen sijaan se yleinen sikailu eli että ensin työnnetään keula tielle, sitten laitetaan vilkku päälle ja lopuksi katsotaan peiliin, käy ilmi nimenomaan uhrin kameran kuvasta.
> 
> Muistutetaan nyt vielä, että väistämisvelvollisus koskee lähestyvää ajoneuvoa, ei rinnalla olevaa.


No, näinhän tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa väitetään tapahtuneen

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jostain syystä vähemmän on sellaista kuvamateriaalia näkynyt, missä bussi kiilaa ilman suuntavilkkua eteen. Johtuuko sitten kenties siitä, että useimmiten syyllinen onkin takaa tuleva jääräpää joka ei anna tilaa? Mikään huutaminen/haistattelu ei tietenkään kuulu tilanteiden selvittelyyn, eli käyttäytyä täytyy osata.

----------


## Salomaa

poistuin linjalta 39B juuri äsken. En meinannut uskoa näkemääni. Kuljettajalla oli isokokoinen kännykkä nopeusmittarin päällä, josta hän katseli televisiota ajon aikana. Istuin etupenkissä ja seurasin kuinka katse siirtyi kännykkään ja ajorataan vuoronperään. Soitin juuri äsken hätäkeskukseen.
Auton numero oli 1302 ja se oli Tähkätien pysäkillä 18:45.

Tällä kertaa viesti, jossa Salomaa ei ole väärässä.

Kaikkea sitä näkee, sanoi Salomaa kun bussista poistui.
Kaikkea sitä näkee, sanoi bussikuski, kun ajon aikana telkkaria katseli.

----------


## Max

Muutama päivä sitten minua tuli Koivukyläntiellä vastaan bussi, josta olen melko varma, että kuljettaja tekstaili tai muuten näpelöi kännykkäänsä ajaessaan.

----------


## vristo

> Muutama päivä sitten minua tuli Koivukyläntiellä vastaan bussi, josta olen melko varma, että kuljettaja tekstaili tai muuten näpelöi kännykkäänsä ajaessaan.


Puhumattakaan normiautoilijoista. 

Väitän, että ajoon kuulumattomien laitteiden käyttö ja niiden huomion aiheuttama liikenteeseen keskittymisen puute on yksi suurimpia riskejä liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ja tällä viikollahan on ainakin YLE Helsingin radiolähetyksissä kerrottu siitä, että HSL ja liikennöitsijät tosiaankin haluavat ilmoituksia mobiililaitteita ajon aikana väärin käyttävistä kuljettajista, jotta tällainen vaarallinen tapa saadaan kitkettyä pois (sillä elokuussahan yksi kuljettaja jo maksoi Länsiväylällä hengellään tällaisesta näpertelystä, joskin onneksi ko. auto oli siirtoajossa ilman matkustajia):
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9837296

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ja tällä viikollahan on ainakin YLE Helsingin radiolähetyksissä kerrottu siitä, että HSL ja liikennöitsijät tosiaankin haluavat ilmoituksia mobiililaitteita ajon aikana väärin käyttävistä kuljettajista, jotta tällainen vaarallinen tapa saadaan kitkettyä pois (sillä elokuussahan yksi kuljettaja jo maksoi Länsiväylällä hengellään tällaisesta näpertelystä, joskin onneksi ko. auto oli siirtoajossa ilman matkustajia):
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9837296


Nyt tämä pl 269 seisoo ilmalan varikolla junaradan vieressä vihreällä pressulla keula peitettynä. Mahdetaanko poistaa vai vielä korjata?

----------


## Salomaa

Jos työsopimusta tehtäessä sanottaisiin kuskille, että mikäli käytät omaa puhelinta tai tablettia ajon aikana, työsuhteesi puretaan. Ei auta sekään, että on napit korvissa ja mikki kravatin päällä. Kyse on siitä että kuljettaja keskittyy ajon aikana muuhun kuin matkustajien ja muun liikenteen turvallisuuteen.

Tämän ei pitäisi olla enää mikään neuvottelu- tai vatulointiasia. Käyttäytymisen vakavuus ei näköjään aukene osalle kuljettajista elleivät seuraamukset ole suhteessa tekoon.

----------


## tohpeeri

En ole kokenut onneksi meillä vastaavaa mutta kerron tapauksen 70-luvulta Tukholmasta. Vanha rouva painoi pysähtymisnappulaa liian aikaisin ja kuljettaja pysähtyi. Rouva pyyteli anteeksi mutta kuski kehotti häntä menemään alas koska oli antanut pysähtymismerkin. Rouva toisti anteeksipyynnön jonka jälkeen kuski sanoi, että jonkun pitää mennä alas kun kerran on pysähdytty. Noin kolme minuuttia oltiin seisty kunnes porukka alkoi huudella kuskille solvauksia jolloin viimein lähdettiin liikkeelle. Kyseessä oli muuten vapun jälkeinen päivä.

----------


## Salomaa

Palautteeseen vastattiin, pidettiin toimintaa vastuuttomana  ja kerrottiin että kuljettaja otetaan puhutteluun. Taidanpa seuraavan kerran ottaa kuvan tilanteesta ja haastatella kuljettajaa itse. Mutta voi olla hyvinkin mahdollista että tuollaista järjettömyyttä en enää näe, hyvä olisi niin.

----------


## tkp

> Taidanpa seuraavan kerran ottaa kuvan tilanteesta ja haastatella kuljettajaa itse.



Onnea ja menestystä.

----------


## 8.6

> En ole kokenut onneksi meillä vastaavaa mutta kerron tapauksen 70-luvulta Tukholmasta. Vanha rouva painoi pysähtymisnappulaa liian aikaisin ja kuljettaja pysähtyi. Rouva pyyteli anteeksi mutta kuski kehotti häntä menemään alas koska oli antanut pysähtymismerkin. Rouva toisti anteeksipyynnön jonka jälkeen kuski sanoi, että jonkun pitää mennä alas kun kerran on pysähdytty. Noin kolme minuuttia oltiin seisty kunnes porukka alkoi huudella kuskille solvauksia jolloin viimein lähdettiin liikkeelle. Kyseessä oli muuten vapun jälkeinen päivä.


Tänään sitten sattui vastaava Articissa 432 vuorossa 151. Ylioppilastalon pysäkillä joku oli vahingossa painanut pyörätuolinappia eikä kuljettaja suostunut lähtemään, ennen kuin paikalle tulisi pyörätuoli. N. 3 minuutin painostuksen jälkeen suostui jatkamaan matkaa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> poistuin linjalta 39B juuri äsken. En meinannut uskoa näkemääni. Kuljettajalla oli isokokoinen kännykkä nopeusmittarin päällä, josta hän katseli televisiota ajon aikana. Istuin etupenkissä ja seurasin kuinka katse siirtyi kännykkään ja ajorataan vuoronperään. Soitin juuri äsken hätäkeskukseen.


Koin aamulla jokseenkin saman, toisella linjalla. Pohdin hätäkeskukseen soittamista, mutta en loppujen lopuksi kehdannut (en muistanut tätä viestiä, tai että olit soittanut). HSL:n palautteen toki jätin.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tällaisesta Rautatientorin tapauksesta uutisoi IltaSanomat:
https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000005450755.html

----------


## Ponteva

> Tällaisesta Rautatientorin tapauksesta uutisoi IltaSanomat:
> https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000005450755.html


HSL:n facebook-sivuilla on ko. henkilön kirjoitus aiheesta. Linja oli 724.

----------


## SD202

Linjalla 623 on kuljettajien vaihtopaikka Ruskeasannan Shellin luona sijaitsevilla pysäkeillä. Tänään iltaruuhkan aikaan pysäkillä V6802 olikin taas kuljettajan vaihto menossa. Vaihdon jälkeen kohti Peijasta matkanneen bussin ohjaimista poistunut kuljettaja hyppäsi liikennöitsijän henkilöautoon ja poistui pysäkiltä. Valintana oli nopein tie jonnekin muualle kuin Tuusulantietä pohjoiseen. Niinpä kuljettaja teki pysäkin kohdalla U-käännöksen - keltaisesta sulkuviivasta huolimatta. Turvallisempi ja laillisempi reitti olisi ollut käydä kääntymässä Shellin pihalla, vaikkakin siellä on sattuneesta syystä tarjolla hidastetöyssyjä yllin kyllin.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Hieman kalabaliikkia Ison Omenan linja-autoasemalla:
https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005843678.html

----------


## Tuomas

> Hieman kalabaliikkia Ison Omenan linja-autoasemalla:
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005843678.html


Nyt tässä tapauksessa osallisena ollut kuljettaja on irtisanottu.
https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/arti...potkut-tama-on 

Kyse on siis tapauksesta, jossa kuljettaja on mennyt bussin perälle selvittämään lippuasioita, ja selvittely on edennyt käsirysyksi asti.

----------


## Tonnikala82

Sehän matkustaja kävi käsiksi ensin kuljettajaan. Kyllä siinä sitten vaistomaisesti puolustaa itseensä.

----------


## Melamies

> Sehän matkustaja kävi käsiksi ensin kuljettajaan. Kyllä siinä sitten vaistomaisesti puolustaa itseensä.


Liikennejohtajan mielestä lippuhuijari on asiakas. Jos tuo liikennepäällikkö olisi tavaratalonpäällikkö, myymälävaras olisi sitten kai hänen mielestään myös asiakas.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Liikennejohtajan mielestä lippuhuijari on asiakas. Jos tuo liikennepäällikkö olisi tavaratalonpäällikkö, myymälävaras olisi sitten kai hänen mielestään myös asiakas.


  Juttu mennee oikeuteen?

----------


## Salomaa

> Juttu mennee oikeuteen?


Oliko jossain todistettu, että matkustajalla oli väärä lippu ? Kuljettajan työsuhteen purkaminen oli tässä tapauksessa ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Oliko jossain todistettu, että matkustajalla oli väärä lippu ? Kuljettajan työsuhteen purkaminen oli tässä tapauksessa ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto.


Olen jyrkästi eri mieltä. Asiaa ei varmasti ole tutkittu vielä riittävän perusteellisesti, ja on kuitenkin tehty näin iso päätös. Asiakas ei ole mikään kuningas, joka saa käyttäytyä ihan mielivaltaisesti. Toivottavasti asia menee oikeuteen, ja Pohjolan Liikenteen toiminta asiassa punnitaan. Lyödä ei saa, mutta kyllä tuolla kulkee täysin käsittämätöntä jengiä. On inhimillistä, että jossain kohtaa menee hermot häiriköiden kanssa. Kuljettajakin on vaan ihminen. Poliiseja on turhauttavaa edes kutsua, kun eivät kuitenkaan tule riittävän ripeästi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Olen jyrkästi eri mieltä. Asiaa ei varmasti ole tutkittu vielä riittävän perusteellisesti, ja on kuitenkin tehty näin iso päätös. Asiakas ei ole mikään kuningas, joka saa käyttäytyä ihan mielivaltaisesti. Toivottavasti asia menee oikeuteen, ja Pohjolan Liikenteen toiminta asiassa punnitaan. Lyödä ei saa, mutta kyllä tuolla kulkee täysin käsittämätöntä jengiä. On inhimillistä, että jossain kohtaa menee hermot häiriköiden kanssa. Kuljettajakin on vaan ihminen. Poliiseja on turhauttavaa edes kutsua, kun eivät kuitenkaan tule riittävän ripeästi.


Joukkoliikennettä pyöritettäessä täytyy nähdä suuria asiakokonaisuuksia. Matkustaja meni paikalleen ja kuljettaja alkoi poistamaan matkustajaa väkisin. Kuljettaja siis tarttui matkustajaan ensiksi. Vaikka sillä matkustajalla olisi ollut postikortti tai herttakakkonen, niin ei matkustajaan pidä käsiksi käydä. Uutisoinnissa ei ainakaan ole mainintaa siitä että poistettu olisi käyttäynyt epäasiallisesti tai vaaraa aiheuttavasti muita matkustajia kohtaan. 

Kerran yksi matkustaja näytti lukulaitteelle kiintoavainta ja kuljettaja vaati matkustajaa poistumaan edestä huutaen ja autoa seisottaen. Auton seisottaminen pysäkillä jatkui. Matkustajat kommentoivat asiaa. Yksi matkustaja kävi sitten rauhallisen keskustelun kuljettajan kanssa. Auto lähti liikkeelle ja kaikki voittivat.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eli riittää, että osa maksaa matkansa ja toimii yhteisillä säännöillä? Ei haittaa, jos siinä sivussa joku toimii omilla säännöillä ja haukkuu kuljettajaa? Miten kuljettaja poistaa häirikön, jos häneen ei saa koskea sormen päälläkään? Ei kaupassakaan mennä ohi kassan ja haistatella vitut henkilökunnalle. Eikä lentokoneessa kuljeta ilman lippua ja uhkailla asiaan puuttuvaa henkilökuntaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Kyllä se noin menee. Asiakaspalveluammateissa ja muissakin täytyy pystyä valitsemaan se pienimmän pahan tie. Siksi kerroin esimerkin kiintoavaimella "maksavasta."

Kun yksi 10 000 tuhannesta pelehtii maksun kanssa, niin kyllä siitäkin syystä voidaan todeta että kuljettajan päätehtävä on kuljettaminen. Oikeus voimankäyttöön on kehittyneessä länsimaisessa demokratiassa vasta viimeinen keino. Tilanne bussissa oli voimankäytön oikeudellisuudesta ja tarpeellisuudesta kaukana.

Kuljettaja voi riitauttaa asian, jos katsoo että hänen työsuhteen purkamisensa oli laiton.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jokainen saa olla haluamaansa mieltä. Luku yksi/ 10000:sta ei valitettavasti ole ihan tätä päivää. Ellei sääntöjä tarvi noudattaa, ne voidaan unohtaa kokonaan.

----------


## PepeB

En ymmärrä sitä, miksi kuljettajat edes jaksavat kontrolloida kuka matkustaa voimassa olevalla lipulla ja kuka ei. Heille ei makseta siitä tarpeeksi, aikataulut ovat jo valmiiksi kireitä ja onhan HSL:llä omat matkalippujen tarkastajat, jotka liikkuvat vartijoiden kanssa päällekäyntiriskin vuoksi.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Toikin on ihan totta, mutta sitten asia pitää ohjeistaa noin. Toisaalta esim Turussa kuljettaja on syyllinen, jos autossa on liputon. Ohjeiden mukaan mennään. Ongelmatilanteessa kuljettaja on hankalassa välissä.

----------


## iiko

> Eli riittää, että osa maksaa matkansa ja toimii yhteisillä säännöillä? Ei haittaa, jos siinä sivussa joku toimii omilla säännöillä ja haukkuu kuljettajaa? Miten kuljettaja poistaa häirikön, jos häneen ei saa koskea sormen päälläkään? Ei kaupassakaan mennä ohi kassan ja haistatella vitut henkilökunnalle. Eikä lentokoneessa kuljeta ilman lippua ja uhkailla asiaan puuttuvaa henkilökuntaa.


Mistä se kuljettaja tietää, ettei kyseessä ole joku piripäissään oleva kamppailulajien harrastaja tai ettei häiriön aiheuttajalla ole puukkoa lahkeessaan? Voimankäytössä on aina olemassa sekin vaara, että saakin itse turpiinsa taikka puukon kylkiluidensa väliin. Kumpikin uhka on sellainen, että tänä päivänä järkevintä olisi aina kutsua vartijat taikka poliisi paikalle.

----------


## Karosa

> Matkustaja meni paikalleen ja kuljettaja alkoi poistamaan matkustajaa väkisin. Kuljettaja siis tarttui matkustajaan ensiksi. Vaikka sillä matkustajalla olisi ollut postikortti tai herttakakkonen, niin ei matkustajaan pidä käsiksi käydä. Uutisoinnissa ei ainakaan ole mainintaa siitä että poistettu olisi käyttäynyt epäasiallisesti tai vaaraa aiheuttavasti muita matkustajia kohtaan.


Laki järjestyksen pitämisestä joukkoliikenteestä sanoo näin:

3§
Kuljettajalla on oikeus poistaa kulkuneuvosta häiriötä aiheuttava matkustaja, joka kuljettajan kiellosta huolimatta on jatkanut häiriön aiheuttamista. Jollei matkustajaa voida poistaa heti, kuljettajalla on oikeus tarpeen vaatiessa ottaa hänet kiinni, kunnes poistaminen on mahdollista. Matkustajalla on oikeus kuljettajan pyynnöstä antaa häiriötä aiheuttavan matkustajan poistamiseksi tai kiinni ottamiseksi tarvittavaa apua. 

4 § (13.6.2003/524)
Jos kulkuneuvosta poistettava tai kiinni otettava matkustaja koettaa vastarintaa tekemällä välttää poistamisen tai kiinni ottamisen taikka päihdyttävää ainetta kulkuneuvossa nauttiva kiellosta huolimatta jatkaa avatussa tai avoimessa astiassa olevan aineen nauttimista, kuljettajalla on oikeus käyttää sellaisia matkustajan poistamiseksi tai kiinni ottamiseksi taikka avatussa tai avoimessa astiassa olevan aineen pois ottamiseksi tarpeellisia voimakeinoja, joita voidaan pitää puolustettavina, kun otetaan huomioon matkustajan käyttäytyminen ja muut olosuhteet. Sama oikeus on kuljettajaa auttavalla matkustajalla. (14.8.2009/644)

Lähde: https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1977/19770472

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Mistä se kuljettaja tietää, ettei kyseessä ole joku piripäissään oleva kamppailulajien harrastaja tai ettei häiriön aiheuttajalla ole puukkoa lahkeessaan? Voimankäytössä on aina olemassa sekin vaara, että saakin itse turpiinsa taikka puukon kylkiluidensa väliin. Kumpikin uhka on sellainen, että tänä päivänä järkevintä olisi aina kutsua vartijat taikka poliisi paikalle.


En väitäkään, että on järkevää tarttua matkustajaan ja heittää ulos, enkä itse uskalla sitä tehdäkään. Mutta, mutta kun kuljettajalla on kuitenkin oikeus poistaa henkilö autosta, niin lopputili on nyt ollut aika hätäinen päätös. Matkustaja on tehnyt varmasti aivan kaikkensa saadakseen toisen ärsyyntymään. Kyllä tähän varmasti olisi joku lievempi rangaistus löytynyt. Itse olen saanut kerran matkustajan nyrkin iskun päähän, missään nimessä en lähde yrittämään ketään väkisin ulos. Auton liike kyllä pysähtyy, kesällä seistiin vajaa 10 minuuttia, että kaksi noin 15 vuotiasta sankaria käsitti, että heidänkin on matkansa maksettava. Väärin muita kohtaan, mutta en antanut ylimieliselle käytökselle periksi. Tulivat muuten samana iltana uudestaan ja maksoivat heti!

----------


## aki

> En ymmärrä sitä, miksi kuljettajat edes jaksavat kontrolloida kuka matkustaa voimassa olevalla lipulla ja kuka ei. Heille ei makseta siitä tarpeeksi, aikataulut ovat jo valmiiksi kireitä ja onhan HSL:llä omat matkalippujen tarkastajat, jotka liikkuvat vartijoiden kanssa päällekäyntiriskin vuoksi.


HSL:n matkalipuntarkastajat liikkuvat kyllä yleensä busseissa kahden hengen partioina ilman vartijoita ja busseissa tarkastuksia tehdään muutenkin huomattavasti vähemmän kuin raideliikenteessä. Tämä ilmeisesti johtuu juuri siitä syystä kun bussinkuljettajien oletetaan huolehtivan lippukontrollista. Poikkeuksena avorahastuslinjat 550 ja 560 joilla kuljettaja ei kontrolloi lipun ostoa.
Jos otetaan se linja, ettei kuljettajan enää tarvitse tarkistaa matkalipun voimassaoloa tai lipun oikeellisuutta, niin sitten tarkastajia kyllä pitäisi palkata aika paljon lisää jotta pummilla matkustaminen saataisiin pidettyä kurissa.
Tuossa ison omenan tilanteessa olen kyllä sitä mieltä että parasta olisi ollut vaan seisottaa bussia niin pitkään kunnes liputta matkustava kaveri olisi joko itse tai muiden matkustajien painostuksesta poistunut bussista. Yleensä ne vartijatkin tulevat kohteeseen kohtuullisen nopeasti verrattuna poliisiin. Kuljettajan erottaminen oli silti mielestäni kohtuuton teko varsinkaan kun taustalla ei ollut yhtään varoitusta tai huomautusta.
Salomaan kanssa en kyllä ole samaa mieltä siitä että antaa pummien matkustaa ilmaiseksi. Eihän se ole oikeudenmukaista että osa maksaa matkansa ja osa saa mennä ilmaiseksi muiden kustannuksella.

----------


## Salomaa

> Laki järjestyksen pitämisestä joukkoliikenteestä sanoo näin:
> 
> 3§
> Kuljettajalla on oikeus poistaa kulkuneuvosta häiriötä aiheuttava matkustaja, joka kuljettajan kiellosta huolimatta on jatkanut häiriön aiheuttamista. Jollei matkustajaa voida poistaa heti, kuljettajalla on oikeus tarpeen vaatiessa ottaa hänet kiinni, kunnes poistaminen on mahdollista. Matkustajalla on oikeus kuljettajan pyynnöstä antaa häiriötä aiheuttavan matkustajan poistamiseksi tai kiinni ottamiseksi tarvittavaa apua. 
> 
> 4 § (13.6.2003/524)
> Jos kulkuneuvosta poistettava tai kiinni otettava matkustaja koettaa vastarintaa tekemällä välttää poistamisen tai kiinni ottamisen taikka päihdyttävää ainetta kulkuneuvossa nauttiva kiellosta huolimatta jatkaa avatussa tai avoimessa astiassa olevan aineen nauttimista, kuljettajalla on oikeus käyttää sellaisia matkustajan poistamiseksi tai kiinni ottamiseksi taikka avatussa tai avoimessa astiassa olevan aineen pois ottamiseksi tarpeellisia voimakeinoja, joita voidaan pitää puolustettavina, kun otetaan huomioon matkustajan käyttäytyminen ja muut olosuhteet. Sama oikeus on kuljettajaa auttavalla matkustajalla. (14.8.2009/644)
> 
> Lähde: https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1977/19770472


Kumpaakaan kohtaa ei voida soveltaa tässä tapauksessa, koska matkustaja on esittänyt matkalippunsa, jota sitten kuljettaja on väittänyt vääräksi.  Eri mieltä oleminen kuljettajan kanssa ei ole häiriön aiheuttamista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:45 ----------




> En väitäkään, että on järkevää tarttua matkustajaan ja heittää ulos, enkä itse uskalla sitä tehdäkään. Mutta, mutta kun kuljettajalla on kuitenkin oikeus poistaa henkilö autosta, niin lopputili on nyt ollut aika hätäinen päätös. Matkustaja on tehnyt varmasti aivan kaikkensa saadakseen toisen ärsyyntymään. Kyllä tähän varmasti olisi joku lievempi rangaistus löytynyt. Itse olen saanut kerran matkustajan nyrkin iskun päähän, missään nimessä en lähde yrittämään ketään väkisin ulos. Auton liike kyllä pysähtyy, kesällä seistiin vajaa 10 minuuttia, että kaksi noin 15 vuotiasta sankaria käsitti, että heidänkin on matkansa maksettava. Väärin muita kohtaan, mutta en antanut ylimieliselle käytökselle periksi. Tulivat muuten samana iltana uudestaan ja maksoivat heti!


Missään lehtiartikkelissa ei vielä esitetty, että matkustajalla olisi ollut väärennetty lippu. Jos oletetaan ett ä matkustajalla oli asianmukainen lippu, niin kuljettajan työsuhteen purkuperuste oli päivänselvä. Ja vääryydeltä ei kuulosta sekään että kuljettajan työsuhde purettiin lipun ollessa väärä. Jos se lippu oli väärä, niin tässä ketjussa esitetään aiemmin kuinka matkustaja poistuu kun auto seisoo paikallaan ja matkustajat alkavat ottaa kantaa asiaan. Jos tilanteessa matkustaja sekä kuljettaja pysyivät kannoissaan lipun oikeellisuudesta, niin silloin pitää kutsua paikalle poliisi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:52 ----------

En kannata pummien ilmaista matkustusoikeutta, mutta jos lipussa on jotain epäselvää Sörnäisten pysäkillä perjantaina klo 16:30. Bussi tuulilasikuormassa ja viisi bussia perässä, niin maalaisjärjen käyttöönotto on sallittua. Näin yleensä kuljettajat tekevätkin. Viedään mátkustajat perille turvallisesti.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No joo, toki maalaisjärjen käyttö on sallittua tuossa kohtaa klo 16.30. Kuljettajan irtisanomisen suhteen olen silti erimieltä, siinäkin olisi voinut käyttää sitä samaa maalaisjärkeä.

----------


## Salomaa

Liikennöitsijä ja kuljettaja katsoivat bussin valvontakameran tallenteen ja lienee todenneet yhdessä että tämä oli tässä. Eli todennäköisesti käyttivät yhdessä maalaisjärkeä. Kyllähän tuo että asiakaspalvelutehtävissä oleva kuljettaja vetää matkustajaa tattiin alkaa selkeästi riittämään purkuperusteeksi. Voimankäyttö  ei tällä kertaa saa samanlaista tukiryhmää taakseen kuin eräs Alppilan koulun opettaja , joka "poisti" ruokalasta oppilaan.

Täytyy muistaa että kuljettaja tarttui asiakkaaseen ensiksi.  Se sinetöi purkuperusteen niin varmasti, että ei voi kohtuudella ajatella että kuljettaja työskentelisi edes irtisanomisajan. Tämähän on juuri ihan tyypillinen oikeustapaus, jossa käytetään työsuhteen purkua, koska työntekijän menettely tilanteessa oli äärimmäisen törkeää.

----------


## joboo

Kuljettaja olisi voinnut käyttää tilanteessa "auto ei liiku ennen kun lippu on ostettu" tämmösessä tilanteessa asiakkaat jo alkaa sitten painostamaan kaveria joko lippu tai pihalle. Näitä näkee sillon tällön ja toimii.

----------


## Salomaa

Kerran kaveri rullaluisteli metrolaiturilla ja meni junaan. Kaiuttimesta kuului kuulutus: "Rullaluistelija, poistu junasta !" Kaveri otti luistimet jalastaan ja näytti kuljettajalle junan peilin kautta.

Kuljettaja uusi kuulutuksen ja luistelija poistui. Muutaman kymmenen sekuntia luistelija otti metrovaunun muiden matkustajien katseita vastaan.

(jääköön nyt kommentoimatta  pyöräilijöiden ajaminen laitureilla, koska hehän ovat aina oikeassa)

----------


## Melamies

> Kerran kaveri rullaluisteli metrolaiturilla ja meni junaan. Kaiuttimesta kuului kuulutus: "Rullaluistelija, poistu junasta !" Kaveri otti luistimet jalastaan ja näytti kuljettajalle junan peilin kautta.
> 
> Kuljettaja uusi kuulutuksen ja luistelija poistui. Muutaman kymmenen sekuntia luistelija otti metrovaunun muiden matkustajien katseita vastaan.
> 
> (jääköön nyt kommentoimatta  pyöräilijöiden ajaminen laitureilla, koska hehän ovat aina oikeassa)


Ahaa, metroon ei siis ole menemistä sukkasillaan?

----------


## kallio843

> Miten kuljettaja poistaa häirikön, jos häneen ei saa koskea sormen päälläkään? Ei kaupassakaan mennä ohi kassan ja haistatella vitut henkilökunnalle


Jos matkustaja ei poistu kyydistä puhumalla niin sitten paikalle kutsutaan viime kädessä poliisi ja seistään vaikka tunti pysäkillä. Kuljettajan oman oikeusturvan kannalta on aivan ehdotonta ettei asiakkaaseen käy käsiksi tai edes yritä poistaa repien, riuhtoen ynnä muulla tavalla. 

Vajaan 10 vuoden kokemuksella kaupan ihmeellisestä maailmasta että voin kertoa mikäli näpistelijä ei maksa ostosta ja ei puhumalla suostu pysähtymään sen annettiin mennä. Koskaan ei työnantaja tullut sellaisen tilanteen jälkeen nuhtelemaan miksi en laittanut lattiaa vasten varasta. Vartija on se henkilö joka voi voimakeinoja käyttäen pysäyttää näpistelijän, ei kaupan henkilökunta.

----------


## 339-DF

Näitä tapahtuu tasaiseen tahtiin, ja tuntuu siltä, että yhä enenevissä määrin. Keskusteluihin ei viitsi enää osallistua, sillä malli on aina sama: joku matkustaja tekee jotain, kuljettaja provosoituu, kuljettaja poistuu ohjaamosta ja joku saa pataan. Jälkipyykki sitten nettipalstoilla.

Voisikos bussinkin kuljettaja nyt vaan toimia niin kuin HKL:n raitiovaununkuljettajat, eli ei lähdetä sieltä ohjaamosta. All problems solved.




> Vajaan 10 vuoden kokemuksella kaupan ihmeellisestä maailmasta että voin kertoa mikäli näpistelijä ei maksa ostosta ja ei puhumalla suostu pysähtymään sen annettiin mennä. Koskaan ei työnantaja tullut sellaisen tilanteen jälkeen nuhtelemaan miksi en laittanut lattiaa vasten varasta. Vartija on se henkilö joka voi voimakeinoja käyttäen pysäyttää näpistelijän, ei kaupan henkilökunta.


Tämä nyt riippuu ihan kaupasta. Ne kaupat, jotka noudattavat toisenlaista politiikkaa, yleensä kärsivät ajan mittaan vähemmän näpistelijöistä. Sana kyllä kiertää.

----------


## aki

> Näitä tapahtuu tasaiseen tahtiin, ja tuntuu siltä, että yhä enenevissä määrin. Keskusteluihin ei viitsi enää osallistua, sillä malli on aina sama: joku matkustaja tekee jotain, kuljettaja provosoituu, kuljettaja poistuu ohjaamosta ja joku saa pataan. Jälkipyykki sitten nettipalstoilla.
> 
> Voisikos bussinkin kuljettaja nyt vaan toimia niin kuin HKL:n raitiovaununkuljettajat, eli ei lähdetä sieltä ohjaamosta. All problems solved.


HSL on ottanut myös kantaa yleisellä tasolla busseissa tapahtuviin häiriötilanteisiin https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...an-välikohtaus Eli vaikka maksaneisuuden valvonta kuuluu kuljettajalle, niin ohjaamosta ei tulisi poistua. Matkustajaa kehoitetaan ostamaan uusi lippu tai poistumaan bussista. Tarvittaessa paikalle kutsutaan vartijat tai poliisi. "Matkalipusta syntyvän riidan selvittäminen on vartijoiden hommaa" sanoo HSL:n kouluttaja Samuli Honkonen.
Häiriötilanteessa kuljettajalla on oikeus poistaa häiriötä aiheuttava matkustaja bussista. Se on oikeus, mutta ei velvollisuus. Kuljettajan oman työturvallisuuden takia ei ole suositeltavaa, että hän poistuu ohjaamosta. Häiriön aiheuttajaa voi kehottaa poistumaan kuuluttamalla tai voimakkaalla äänellä.

----------


## Salomaa

_Matkustaja ei useista pyynnöistä huolimatta suostunut poistumaan autosta. Hänen mukaansa mobiililippu ei ollut väärennetty vaan voimassa oleva matkalippu._

Kirjoitti Vantaan Sanomat. Tässä on siis lisäksi vielä olemassa sekin mahdollisuus että matkustajalla oli täysin asianmukainen lippu.

----------


## sm3

Omasta mielestäni kuljettajan ei pitäisi poistua ohjaamosta. Lippujen tarkastus toki kuuluu kuljettajalle, mutta se lienee enemmänkin vain velvollisuus todeta onko lippua vaiko ei. Mitään keinoja ei todellisuudessa taida kuljettajilla olla asiaan puuttua, eikä liene koulutusta tai vaarallisen työn lisääkään. Ei kuljettajalla taida olla mitään muuta velvollisuutta lippujen suhteen kuin myydä niitä tai todeta onko lippua vaiko ei, ja sitten halutessaan raportoida eteenpäin josko saattaisiin sinne ja sinne lisää lipuntarkastajia kiertämään. 

Jos ei hermot kestä liputonta matkustajaa, niin kestääkö ne (epä)normaaleissa liikennetilanteissakaan. Toisaalta jotkut nyt vaan kokevat että heillä on oikeus matkustaa liputta, ja tämmösten kanssa väittely ei johda mihinkään. Sitten on ne jotka tahallaan ärsyttääkseen eivät näytä lippua tai näyttävät väärennetyn.

Itse aiheena olevaan tapaukseen en ota kantaa enkä edes halua. Kirjoitin ihan yleisellä tasolla  :Smile:

----------


## kallio843

Asian tiimoilta PKL:n kuljettajat pitävät työnseisauksen huomenna. Ajamatta jää linjoja Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan suunnilla. HSL:n tiedote asiasta.

----------


## Miska

> Asian tiimoilta PKL:n kuljettajat pitävät työnseisauksen huomenna. Ajamatta jää linjoja Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan suunnilla. HSL:n tiedote asiasta.


Myös liikennöitsijä on julkaissut asiasta tiedotteen.

----------


## Salomaa

_"Ihmettelen suuresti, että henkilöstön edustajat vaativat palauttamaan sellaisen kuljettajan työsuhteen, joka on pahoinpidellyt matkustajaa," kertoo Pohjolan Liikenteen toimitusjohtaja Heikki Alanko_

Vaikea ymmärtää mitä työnseisauksella saavutetaan. Lisävaikeuksia ainakin lakkoileville kuljettajille.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:55 ----------

_Torstaina ajamatta jäävien vuorojen määrää on vaikea arvioida etukäteen, sillä koko henkilökunta ei välttämättä osallistu työnseisaukseen. Kaikki vuorot, joihin henkilökuntaa on saatavilla, ajetaan. Tarkempaa tietoa häiriöistä löydätte osoitteesta www.hsl.fi.

"Olen vakuuttunut siitä, että valtaosa kuljettajistamme ymmärtää mistä tässä todellisuudessa on kyse ja tulevat normaalisti palvelemaan asiakkaitamme eivätkä lähde mukaan laittomaan lakkoon. Pahoittelemme, että tästä aiheutuu harmia osalle matkustajistamme,"_ Alanko toteaa.

----------


## Yawara

> Liikennöitsijä ja kuljettaja katsoivat bussin valvontakameran tallenteen ja lienee todenneet yhdessä että tämä oli tässä. Eli todennäköisesti käyttivät yhdessä maalaisjärkeä. Kyllähän tuo että asiakaspalvelutehtävissä oleva kuljettaja vetää matkustajaa tattiin alkaa selkeästi riittämään purkuperusteeksi. Voimankäyttö  ei tällä kertaa saa samanlaista tukiryhmää taakseen kuin eräs Alppilan koulun opettaja , joka "poisti" ruokalasta oppilaan.
> 
> Täytyy muistaa että kuljettaja tarttui asiakkaaseen ensiksi.  Se sinetöi purkuperusteen niin varmasti, että ei voi kohtuudella ajatella että kuljettaja työskentelisi edes irtisanomisajan. Tämähän on juuri ihan tyypillinen oikeustapaus, jossa käytetään työsuhteen purkua, koska työntekijän menettely tilanteessa oli äärimmäisen törkeää.



Mistäs sinä tiedät että kuljettaja tarttui tai löi ensimmäisenä, minä olen  kuullut että matkustaja tarttui ja löi ensiksi, hesarin leikatussa videossa tietenkin näytettiin vain kuljettajan osuus kun meillä näitä kunniavieraita suojellaan ja katsotaan läpi sormien kaikin tavoin. Ei mulla muuta....

----------


## Salomaa

> Mistäs sinä tiedät että kuljettaja tarttui tai löi ensimmäisenä, minä olen  kuullut että matkustaja tarttui ja löi ensiksi, hesarin leikatussa videossa tietenkin näytettiin vain kuljettajan osuus kun meillä näitä kunniavieraita suojellaan ja katsotaan läpi sormien kaikin tavoin. Ei mulla muuta....


Kuljettaja tarttui ensiksi kiinni matkustajaan, joka sanoi että hänellä on asianmukainen matkalippu. Kameratallenteet katsottiin useammasta kulmasta. Bussin kaikki kamerat olivat toiminnassa.

----------


## aki

HSL:llä on ymmärtääkseni kova halu viedä arvoliput ja kausiliput tulevaisuudessa suurelta osin mobiiliin. Jos sitten kuljettajan ei enää oman työpaikkansa menettämisen uhalla kannata tai pidä puuttua näihin väärennetyillä lipuilla matkustaviin, niin silloin kannattaa siirtyä täydelliseen avorahastukseen myös bussiliikenteessä ja palkata armeija matkalippujen tarkastajia joilla korvataan syntynyt lippukontrollin puute. 

Mobiililippu on etenkin nuorten suosiossa ja jos se on helppo väärentää puhelimen ruudulle, niin totta kai sitä käytetään hyväksi. Kuljettajahan ei saa ottaa matkustajan kädestä puhelinta lähempään tarkasteluun joten aika hankala kuljettajan on varmistaa lipun oikeellisuus vaikka epäilisi lippua väärennetyksi. 

Minä uskon että tulevaisuudessa mobiililippujen yleistyminen tulee johtamaan bussien laajaan avorahastukseen jolloin kuljettajan tehtävänä ei ole enää kontrolloida matkustajien lippuja. Kuinka bussiliikenteen täydellinen avorahastus sitten vaikuttaisi lipputuloihin? Nythän avorahastuksesta on jo muutaman vuoden kokemus linjoilta 550 ja 560. Onkohan HSL tutkinut matkustetaanko näillä linjoilla enemmän pummilla kuin perinteisillä lippukontrolloiduilla linjoilla?

----------


## Salomaa

Kuljettaja voi puuttua lipuntarkastukseen käyttämällä psykologista pelisilmää. Eli auto seisoo niin kauan kun on saavutettu yhteisymmärrys tai virkavalta/vartijat saapuvat paikalle.

Yle Uutiset : _Pohjolan kaupunkiliikenteen varapääluottamusmies Niko Lehtimäki ei halunnut kommentoida ulosmarssin syytä, koska asia halutaan käsitellä yrityksen sisällä._ 

Varapääluottamusmiehen pitää ymmärtää että iso remmi on laitettu päälle ja siksi asia käsitellään julkisuudessa. Jos kuljettaja on hänen mielestään kärsinyt vääryyttää, niin sehän ilman kannattaa kertoa tiedotusvälineille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mobiililippu on etenkin nuorten suosiossa ja jos se on helppo väärentää puhelimen ruudulle, niin totta kai sitä käytetään hyväksi. Kuljettajahan ei saa ottaa matkustajan kädestä puhelinta lähempään tarkasteluun joten aika hankala kuljettajan on varmistaa lipun oikeellisuus vaikka epäilisi lippua väärennetyksi.


Miksi kuljettaja ei saa käyttää samanlaista viivakoodinlukijaa kuin mitä tarkastajilla on, että voisi selvittää epäselvät tapaukset?

t. Rainer

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Mobiililippu on etenkin nuorten suosiossa ja jos se on helppo väärentää puhelimen ruudulle, niin totta kai sitä käytetään hyväksi. Kuljettajahan ei saa ottaa matkustajan kädestä puhelinta lähempään tarkasteluun joten aika hankala kuljettajan on varmistaa lipun oikeellisuus vaikka epäilisi lippua väärennetyksi.


Minulla ainakin on puhelimessa aika paljon henkilökohtaisia tietoja. En siis pidä asianmukaisena, että minun tarvitsisi antaa puhelin pois omasta kädestä matkalipun tarkastusta varten. Ainakin VR-lähijunasovelluksella, jota käytän säännöllisesti, lipuntarkastus tapahtuu hyvinkin näppärästi: tarkastaja lukee laitteellaan ruudulta QR-koodin (tavanomainen viivakoodinluku), ei minun tarvitse muuta kuin avata lippu sovelluksessa.

HSL:n ongelma mobiililippujen kanssa on tietenkin se, että busseissa ei ole QR-koodin lukijoita, joilla liput voitaisiin validoida. Esim. Fölillä Turussa semmoiset ovat? Ilman aitoa järjestelmän tekemää validaatiota bussikuski ei voi muuta tehdä kuin katsoa, että oikeanväriset elementit vähän pyörivät animaatiossa, ja se animaatio on kuitenkin kovin helppo väärentää. En tiedä löytyykö sopivilta foorumeilta jo tämmöisiä sovelluksia, joissa olisi otettu HSL:n openmaas-javascript-kirjasto ja laitettu animaatio pyörimään samalla koodilla?

----------


## aki

> Miksi kuljettaja ei saa käyttää samanlaista viivakoodinlukijaa kuin mitä tarkastajilla on, että voisi selvittää epäselvät tapaukset?
> 
> t. Rainer


Viivakoodinlukija voi olla vähän kömpelö ratkaisu kuljettajan kannalta. Miksei mobiililippua voisi näyttää kortinlukijalle samaan tapaan kuin matkakorttia? Tällöin ei jäisi epäselvyyttä onko lippu väärä kun laite näyttäisi joko vihreää tai punaista äänimerkin kera. Eikö tällainen tekniikka ole muka mahdollista?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viivakoodinlukija voi olla vähän kömpelö ratkaisu kuljettajan kannalta. Miksei mobiililippua voisi näyttää kortinlukijalle samaan tapaan kuin matkakorttia? Tällöin ei jäisi epäselvyyttä onko lippu väärä kun laite näyttäisi joko vihreää tai punaista äänimerkin kera. Eikö tällainen tekniikka ole muka mahdollista?


Jollain tavalla tämä pitää ratkaista. Ei sellainen toimi että kuljettaja pelkästään silmillä katsoo näyttääkö lippu oikealta. Tai siten HSL:n pitää lopettaa koko mobiililippu-hössötys.

Itse käytin mobiililippua viime kesänä, koska olin lomalla eikä ollut kausilippu voimassa. Ihan alkuvaiheessa oli hankaluuksia lataamisessa, piti tehdä kaksi kertaa kun ensin katkesi, enkä ollut varma menikö rahaa virhelatauksesta.
Kuskille näytin tietysti viivakoodia kun en tiennyt mitä piti näyttää. Kuski murisi hoonolla soomella mutta ymmärsin kumminkin mistä oli kyse. Jotkut kuskit eivät edes halunnneet nähdä koko lippua.
Luottokortilta oli velotettu sekä miinusta että plussaa, ehkä ne plussat oli ne virhelataukset joiden summat palautettiin?
Sitten elokuussa tuli HSL:ltä ukaasi että vanha appi ei enää toimi, piti ladata uusi, ja opetella sen käyttö jne.
Sitten ensi kesällä kun kausilippuni taas loman ajaksi menee umpeen, pitää opetella samat temput uudelleen. Smart eller vad?  :Tongue: 
Kausilippua en voi kännykkään muutenkaan ladata koska mulla on osittainen työmatkaetu huikeat 100 /vuosi ja epäilen ettei Smartumin saldoa voi siirtää kännykkälippuihin?

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Jos todella HSL:n sivuilla mainitut linjat eivät huomenna liikennöi, niin luonnollisesti käynnistyy samanlainen mediasirkus kuin aikoinaan Alppilan koulun ruokalasta. Sielläkin päättäväinen mies teki poiston.

Siksi tässä välissä tarkastelen hieman päivän puheenaihetta enkä malta olla kommentoimatta ministeri Lindströmiä, jolta toimittaja kysyi miksi tarvitaan irtisnomissuojan heikennyksiä, koska nytkin on mahdollisuus päättää työsuhde, jos työt ei ota sujuakseen.

Jos on esimerkiksi liikennöitsijällä 5 linja-autoa ja niitä ajaa 8 kuljettajaa. Sitten yhdestä kuljettajasta alkaa tulla asiakkailta valituksia. Kuljettaja on ollut kaksi vuotta töissä bussiyhtiössä ja tyytyväinen työhönsä. Nykyisen politiikan mukaan ja toimivan yritysstrategian mukaan liikennöitsijä ottaisi kuljettajan puhutteluun ja kävisi kuljettajan kanssa asiat läpi. Ensin kuullen kuljettajan version asiakkaiden valituksista. Jos asiakkaiden valitukset jatkuisivat yrittäjä pitäisi vähän tiukemman puhuttelun ja odottaisi korjausliikettä ja perustelisi vielä että muista 7 kuljettajasta ei ole tullut valituksia. Jos puutteet ovat todistetusti oikeutettuja, niin sitten voisi tulla kyseeseen ensimmäinen kirjallinen varoitus.

Tässä hallituksen esityksessä lähdetään siitä että kuljettaja voitaisiin irtisanoa heti, koska yrityksessä on alle 20 (tai 10) kuljettajaa.  Lindström ei edes toimittajan kysyessä pystynyt erittelemään sitä, mitkä kohdat laissa muuttuisivat nykyisestä. Järjetöntä väittää että irtisanomissuojan heikentäminen helpottaisi palkkaamista.

Mikäli hallitus ei peräänny niin yleislakko kaikki joukkoliikenne mukaanlukien olisi oikeutettu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ilman aitoa järjestelmän tekemää validaatiota bussikuski ei voi muuta tehdä kuin katsoa, että oikeanväriset elementit vähän pyörivät animaatiossa, ja se animaatio on kuitenkin kovin helppo väärentää. En tiedä löytyykö sopivilta foorumeilta jo tämmöisiä sovelluksia, joissa olisi otettu HSL:n openmaas-javascript-kirjasto ja laitettu animaatio pyörimään samalla koodilla?


Ei siihen mitään koodia tarvita, tänään kun oli kaverin kanssa asiasta puhetta, niin hän näytti kännykkänsä ruudulta jonkinlaisen videomuotoisen ruutukaappauksen, jossa se Höselin logonpuolikas pyöri rauhallisesti myötäpäivään.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Viivakoodinlukija voi olla vähän kömpelö ratkaisu kuljettajan kannalta. Miksei mobiililippua voisi näyttää kortinlukijalle samaan tapaan kuin matkakorttia? Tällöin ei jäisi epäselvyyttä onko lippu väärä kun laite näyttäisi joko vihreää tai punaista äänimerkin kera. Eikö tällainen tekniikka ole muka mahdollista?


Jotta lippu pystytään oikeasti validoimaan, tulee saada kännykästä siirrettyä bittejä sinne kortinlukijalle. Vaihtoehtoja tälle kanavalle ovat kaikissa kännyköissä visuaaliseen lukemiseen perustuva QR-koodi tai sitten matkakorttien itse käyttämä radiorajapinta. Radiorajapinta tarkoittaa joko RFID:tä tai NFC:tä (tarkasti ottaen NFC on RFID:n alainen asia). Kännyköissä on useimmiten NFC, mutta esimerkiksi Applen iPhoneissa sen käyttöä on merkittävästi rajoitettu. NFC:tä voi käyttää myös maksamiseen (esim. kännykässä Nordea Wallet tai Apple Pay), jolloin kännykän NFC ottaa yhteyttä maksupäätteeseen luottokorttiveloitusta varten. Sen sijaan HSL-kortinlukijoissa saattaa olla eri standardin RFID-lukijat, en tiedä tarkasti? Ehkä uusissa pystyy lukemaan kännyköiden NFC:tä. Ongelma on kuitenkin se, että kaikissa kännyköissä ei ole NFC:tä, ja toisena ongelmana Apple, joka ei salli NFC:n käyttöä yhtälailla kuin Android-maailmassa. QR-koodi on universaali ja helppo toteuttaa, mutta HSL:llä ei ole nykylaitteissa siihen lukijaa eli se vaatisi busseihin QR-lukijoiden asennukset, jolla on hintansa.

Sitten on toki myös lukunopeus eli monenko matkustajan lippu pystytään konelukemaan milläkin tekniikalla missä ajassa (matkustajaa per aikayksikkö). QR ei ole tässä aivan nopeimpia.

Liikennekaareen liittyen lippu-projektissa on selvitetty näitä eri tapoja juurikin siinä mielessä, että kolmas osapuoli voisi toimia lippujen välittäjänä: https://www.viestintavirasto.fi/ohja...uus-hanke.html
(sivulla "Selvitys markkinoilla olevista lipputeknologioista")

----------


## Salomaa

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2ff...-998b36c62dad/

Varapääluottamusmies ehdotti että tätä käsiteltäisiin talon sisällä. Kuva puhuu enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa ja video vielä enemmän.

----------


## aki

> https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/2ff...-998b36c62dad/
> 
> Varapääluottamusmies ehdotti että tätä käsiteltäisiin talon sisällä. Kuva puhuu enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa ja video vielä enemmän.


Videosta näkee kuljettajan selkäpuolen ja huitaisun mutta ei tuosta pysty näkemään löikö tai yrittikö matkustaja lyödä ensin. Asiasta on nyt näköjään laadittu rikosilmoitukset nimikkeillä lievä väärennös ja kaksi lievää pahoinpitelyä. Esitutkinta on alkuvaiheessa joten jäädään odottamaan miten tässä lopulta käy.

----------


## Salomaa

> Videosta näkee kuljettajan selkäpuolen ja huitaisun mutta ei tuosta pysty näkemään löikö tai yrittikö matkustaja lyödä ensin. Asiasta on nyt näköjään laadittu rikosilmoitukset nimikkeillä lievä väärennös ja kaksi lievää pahoinpitelyä. Esitutkinta on alkuvaiheessa joten jäädään odottamaan miten tässä lopulta käy.


Kyllähän tuossa "huitaisussa" on jonkin verran voimaa. Lehtiartikkeleiden mukaan kuljettaja kävi ensin käsiksi, sitten matkustaja ja huitaisi ja tässä videolla näkyy kuljettajan huitaisu. Kuljettaja kertoo tiedotusvälineille kärsineensä vääryyttä työsuhteen purkamisen suhteen, joten hänen pitäisi siksi nostaa kanne. Mutta kyllä tässä maallikkokin pystyy arvoimaan että molemmille sieltä oikeudessa pientä herttapataa tulee. Todennäköistä kuitenkin on että työnantajalla on laillinen purkuperuste.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Otan väliin ihan toisen aiheen.

Matkustin tänään töihin yhdellä Nobinan bussilla Espoosta Helsingin suuntaan. Kuljettaja sammutti bussin moottorin joka kerta kun bussi pysähtyi pysäkille, ja käynnisti sen uudestaan kun lähdettiin liikkeelle. Muutaman kerran hän teki niin myös kun seisottiin liikennevaloissa, mutta ei aina.

Onko tällainen käytäntö nykyään ohjeiden mukaista vai jotain mitä kuljettaja oli itse päättänyt tehdä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Akizz

> Otan väliin ihan toisen aiheen.
> 
> Matkustin tänään töihin yhdellä Nobinan bussilla Espoosta Helsingin suuntaan. Kuljettaja sammutti bussin moottorin joka kerta kun bussi pysähtyi pysäkille, ja käynnisti sen uudestaan kun lähdettiin liikkeelle. Muutaman kerran hän teki niin myös kun seisottiin liikennevaloissa, mutta ei aina.
> 
> Onko tällainen käytäntö nykyään ohjeiden mukaista vai jotain mitä kuljettaja oli itse päättänyt tehdä? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Start&Stop toiminto...

----------


## bernemi

> Otan väliin ihan toisen aiheen.
> 
> Matkustin tänään töihin yhdellä Nobinan bussilla Espoosta Helsingin suuntaan. Kuljettaja sammutti bussin moottorin joka kerta kun bussi pysähtyi pysäkille, ja käynnisti sen uudestaan kun lähdettiin liikkeelle. Muutaman kerran hän teki niin myös kun seisottiin liikennevaloissa, mutta ei aina.
> 
> Onko tällainen käytäntö nykyään ohjeiden mukaista vai jotain mitä kuljettaja oli itse päättänyt tehdä? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Olet varmaankin osunut Nobinan uuteen VDL:ään, joka on varustettu start-stop järjestelmällä.

Tämä järjestelmä sammuttaa moottorin bussin pysähtyessä pysäkeille, tai liikennevaloihin hieman pidemmäksi ajaksi. (Näin olen itse asian ymmärtänyt)

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Otan väliin ihan toisen aiheen.
> 
> Matkustin tänään töihin yhdellä Nobinan bussilla Espoosta Helsingin suuntaan. Kuljettaja sammutti bussin moottorin joka kerta kun bussi pysähtyi pysäkille, ja käynnisti sen uudestaan kun lähdettiin liikkeelle. Muutaman kerran hän teki niin myös kun seisottiin liikennevaloissa, mutta ei aina.
> 
> Onko tällainen käytäntö nykyään ohjeiden mukaista vai jotain mitä kuljettaja oli itse päättänyt tehdä? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ihan avainta kääntämällä sammutti? Vai oliko vaan uudempi bussi, jossa on start and stop?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihan avainta kääntämällä sammutti? Vai oliko vaan uudempi bussi, jossa on start and stop?


En tiedä miten hän sen teki, koska istuin bussin takaosassa, mutta ennen ei ole tällaista ole tullut vastaan. Ja muutamalla liikennevalolla sama toistui mutta ei jokaisella, eli kuljettaja pystyi kyllä jollain tavalla vaikuttamaan siihen sammuiko moottori vai ei.

Bussi oli kyllä siistimpi sisältä kuin mitä samaa linjaa ajavat muut bussit ovat, eli on mahdollisesti uusi.
Mulla oli kyllä sellainen tunne että hidasti matkantekoa kanssa, ja vaikutti aika turhalta ainakin pysäkeillä joilla nousi vain yksi kyytiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Prompter

> Ihan avainta kääntämällä sammutti? Vai oliko vaan uudempi bussi, jossa on start and stop?


TriviaFaktaa(tm): Nobinan uusimmissa autoissa ei ole avainkäynnistystä, vaan nappikäynnistys.  :Wink:

----------


## LimoSWN

> En tiedä miten hän sen teki, koska istuin bussin takaosassa, mutta ennen ei ole tällaista ole tullut vastaan. Ja muutamalla liikennevalolla sama toistui mutta ei jokaisella, eli kuljettaja pystyi kyllä jollain tavalla vaikuttamaan siihen sammuiko moottori vai ei.
> 
> Bussi oli kyllä siistimpi sisältä kuin mitä samaa linjaa ajavat muut bussit ovat, eli on mahdollisesti uusi.
> Mulla oli kyllä sellainen tunne että hidasti matkantekoa kanssa, ja vaikutti aika turhalta ainakin pysäkeillä joilla nousi vain yksi kyytiin.
> 
> t. Rainer


Kyllä se on ollut uusi ominaisuus start & stop. 10xx vdl on otettu nyt käyttöön tuo. Joka on myös näissä E-Espoon PL:N veedeeällissä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Nykyään tuntuu, etteivät kaikki kuljettajat edes jaksa katsoa mobiililippua esittävän matkustajan kännykkää, vaikka sitä kuinka näkyvästi esittää. 

Bussin pysäytykseen pimeällä tuo mobiililippu on hyvä, kun heiluttelee kännykkää valo päällä ja mobiililippu siinä esillä, kuskin on pakko nähdä pysäkillä oleva henkilö.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Bussin pysäytykseen pimeällä tuo mobiililippu on hyvä, kun heiluttelee kännykkää valo päällä ja mobiililippu siinä esillä, kuskin on pakko nähdä pysäkillä oleva henkilö.


Sen verran offtopicia, että bussikuski voi jättää näkemättä matkustajan silti, toisin kuin linja-autonkuljettaja.  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Sen verran offtopicia, että bussikuski voi jättää näkemättä matkustajan silti, toisin kuin linja-autonkuljettaja.


Onko siis niin, että ammattikunnan sisällä, toisin kuin yleiskielessä, noilla nimityksillä on sävyero?

----------


## Tuomas

> Onko siis niin, että ammattikunnan sisällä, toisin kuin yleiskielessä, noilla nimityksillä on sävyero?


Kyllä se joillekin kollegoille tuntuu olevan tärkeää, että puhutaan linja-autonkuljettajista eikä bussikuskeista. Minä en ole asiasta niin tarkka.

Vähän samaan tyyliin jotkut harrastajat repivät pelihousujaan sen takia, että iltapäivälehdissä puhutaan junaradasta eikä rautatiestä tai juna-asemasta eikä rautatieasemasta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko siis niin, että ammattikunnan sisällä, toisin kuin yleiskielessä, noilla nimityksillä on sävyero?


Tuomas tuossa yllä tietää tämän varmasti minua paremmin, mutta mun käsitykseni on se, että linja-auto ja bussi eivät niinkään ratkaise, vaan sävyero on siinä, puhutaanko kuljettajista vai kuskeista. Jälkimmäinen voi olla halventava. Mun käsitys siis on, että bussinkuljettaja on ihan OK, bussikuski taas ei.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Minulle sanottiin jo kuljettajakurssilla, että te olette kuljettajia ette kuskeja. Sillä ei omasta mielestäni ole väliä, puhutaanko linja-autosta vai bussista, mutta kuski-sanasta voi moni ottaa nokkiinsa, sillä se mielletään ikäväksi. Senpä takia olen ja puhun itse vain kuljettajista.  :Smile:

----------


## Tuomas

Katsoin, mitä Kielitoimiston sanakirja asiasta sanoo, ja sen mukaan kuski on arkikieltä, kun taas kuljettaja-sanalle ei ole mitään tyylimerkintää.

Tämä kuvastaa minunkin näkemystäni. Virallisissa yhteyksissä käytän linja-autonkuljettaja-sanaa, koska se on ammattinimikkeeni, ja puhekielessä varmaan lähes huomaamattani puhun bussikuskista, koska lyhyt sana on helppo sanoa.

Eli kyllä minunkin kielikorviini se sävyero on kuultavissa, mutta kuten sanottua, minäkin puhun itsestäni käytännössä kuskina, enkä koe itseäni halventavani.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuo kuljettajan ja kuskin sävyero on koskee lähinnä ammattislangia. Harrastajana olen siitä tietoinen, mutta suuri yleisö ei ole. Siksi kielitoimiston sanakirjakaan ei siitä mitään tiedä, eikä oikeastaan tarvitsekaan. Kansa puhuu ihan iloisesti kuskeista tarkoittamatta sillä mitään pahaa. Sikäli tilanne on erilainen kuin vaikka neekerin kanssa, joka oli vielä 90-luvun alussa neutraali ja sitten asteittain muuttui joidenkin mielestä halventavasta (yleisesti) halventavaksi.

----------


## zige94

Meille opetettiin et linja-autonkuljettaja on se ammattimies, bussikuski on sit vähän huonompi ja dösäkuski se huonoin.

----------


## Piirka

> Meille opetettiin et linja-autonkuljettaja on se ammattimies, bussikuski on sit vähän huonompi ja dösäkuski se huonoin.


Näiden määritelmien perusteella eilisellä päiväretkellä Madeiran Curral das Freirasiin menomatkalla (linjalla 81) ratin takana istui linja-autokuljettaja ja paluumatkalla dösakuski. Paluumatkan kuljettajaa luonnehtisin sanoilla "hullu bussikuski". Onneksi ei paluumatkaan kuulunut pistoa Eira do Serradoon, sen verran kapea ja mutkainen (syvän rotkolaakson vuorenrinteellä) on tie "Eiraan". Olisi bussista voinut tulla "Aerobus".

----------


## Melamies

> Meille opetettiin et linja-autonkuljettaja on se ammattimies, bussikuski on sit vähän huonompi ja dösäkuski se huonoin.



Olipa hyvä, että opetuksen lomassa oli aikaa myös huumorilöpinöihin. Olen itse ollut paikalla kun työhönsä ryytynyt taxikuski ilmoitti ammatikseen tolppahomon.

Iltalehti kertoi hiljattain taksi*yrittäjästä*, joka järjesti pulassa olleelle perheenäidille 1000 litraa lämmitysöljyä. Iltalehden otsikossa luki "taksi*kuski*".

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/0b5...f2176_u0.shtml

Lippuhuijaria asikkaaksi kutsuva liikennepäällikkö on muuten tykästynyt kettuun. Toivottavasti kettu ei puraise linja-autonkuljettajaa tai dösäkuskia koipeen, ennen kuin se ylennetään apukuljettaksi.

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/ed8...86862_u0.shtml

----------


## Salomaa

Taksin omistaja sekä renkinä työskentelevä - molemmat kuljettavat autoa vuorollaan. Ovat siten työtä kuvattaessa taksikuskeja. 

Ravintolaan tulee Helsingissä usein mies ja tarkoituksella jättää laskun maksamtta ja odottaa rauhassa poliisien saapumista paikalle. Hän on  siten ravintolan asiakas, kun saapuu ravintolaan sisään. Syntyy sitten toinen asia kun hänellä ei ole halukkuutta maksaa laskua. Hän on sitten vilpillisesti käyttäytyvä ja asiakas samanaikaisesti.

----------


## aki

13 vuotias tyttö matkusti linjalla 415 Sunnuntai-iltana Vantaan Flamingosta Helsinkiin eikä osannut ostaa kännykällä mobiiliseutulippua (jutun mukaan tytön kännykässä oli Englanninkielinen sovellus) Hätäpäissään tyttö osti Vantaan sisäisen lipun ja Helsingin rajalla Silvolassa kuljettaja ilmoitti tytölle että lippu päättyy tässä. Tyttö pyysi kuljettajaa auttamaan seutulipun ostamisessa mutta ei saanut apua. Hädissään tyttö sitten osti Helsingin sisäisen lipun mutta kuljettaja ilmoitti että ei tämä näin mene ja poisti tytön kyydistä https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...-osannut-ostaa.

Ilmeisesti tämä kuljettaja ei ole kovinkaan asiakaspalveluhenkinen kun ei halunnut auttaa vaan jätti nuoren tytön kylmään ja pimeään vaikka tyttö oli halukas ostamaan tarvittavan lipun. Jos kuljettaja ei esimerkiksi ole osannut neuvoa miten seutulipun voi ostaa, niin olisi kyllä voinut hyväksyä jatkolipuksi sen Helsingin sisäisen ja tyttö olisi päässyt perille. Toki HSL:n sääntöjen mukaan tällainen kahden sisäisen lipun yhdistelmä ei kelpaa seutumatkalle mutta eiköhän tuossa tilanteessa olisi voinut käyttää hieman harkintaa.

----------


## tohpeeri

Odotin 55:ttä Koskelan päättärillä. Linkker saapui nelisen minuuttia lähtöajan jälkeen. Alkoi lataus ja samalla kuljettaja vaihtui. Latauksen jälkeen bussi seisoi pari minuuttia ja lähti sitten yllättäen avaamatta ovea vaikka seisoin kohdalla. Kyltissä luki edelleen Koskela. No, seuraava vuoro, VDL, tuli ja lähti ajallaan. Kun jäin Rautatientorilla pois sama Linkker seisoi lähtövalmiina Koskelaan ja näkyi ottaneen matkustajia kyytiin.

----------


## Melamies

Kuljettajan häirintä johti traagiseen lopputulokseen Kiinassa:

https://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/art-2000005886031.html

----------


## Salomaa

Matkustaja haluaa kyytiin  39:n bussiin Einon Leinon kadun ja Topeliuksen -kadun risteyksessä. Siinä ei bussipysäkkiä. Kuljettaja ottaa hänet kyytiin. Samanaikaisesti toinen matkustaja on siirtynyt keskiovelle ja pyrkii ulos. Ei pääse koska bussi ei ole pysäkillä. 

Hyvin erikoinen näytelmä, jollaista en ole ennen nähnyt. Kuljettaja siis saa ottaa matkustajan kyytiin missä vaan, tässä tapauksessa risteysalueella !?

----------


## Akizz

> Matkustaja haluaa kyytiin  39:n bussiin Einon Leinon kadun ja Topeliuksen -kadun risteyksessä. Siinä ei bussipysäkkiä. Kuljettaja ottaa hänet kyytiin. Samanaikaisesti toinen matkustaja on siirtynyt keskiovelle ja pyrkii ulos. Ei pääse koska bussi ei ole pysäkillä. 
> 
> Hyvin erikoinen näytelmä, jollaista en ole ennen nähnyt. Kuljettaja siis saa ottaa matkustajan kyytiin missä vaan, tässä tapauksessa risteysalueella !?


Itsellä on täysin vastaavia tapauksia sattunut..

----------


## tkp

"Bussikuski syytti työnantajaansa rasistisesta syrjinnästä  Pahoinpiteli itse esimiehensä ja haukkui tätä yhtiön mukaan alempaan kastiin kuuluvaksi apinaksi"

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005893464.html

----------


## 339-DF

> "Bussikuski syytti työnantajaansa rasistisesta syrjinnästä  Pahoinpiteli itse esimiehensä ja haukkui tätä yhtiön mukaan alempaan kastiin kuuluvaksi apinaksi"
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005893464.html


Erittäin mielenkiintoinen keissi. Luottamusmiestä ei lähtökohtaisesti voi irtisanoa. Toisaalta väkivalta työpaikalla antaa yleensä mahdollisuuden työsuhteen purkuunkin. 

On vähän harmi, että meidän media on sellaista kuin on. Tässä olisi aivan olennaista tietää henkilöiden etnisyydet. Esimiehen voi uutisesta päätellä olevan somali ainakin jos ajatellaan että irakilaiset ja afgaanit eivät juuri aja bussia. Kuljettaja-luottamusmiehen ajattelisin olevan venäläinen, mutta mahdollista kai on sekin, että suomalainen joutuu rasismin kohteeksi. Sellaista tosin ei oikeuslaitos varmasti tunnista eikä tunnusta, kuten ei tässäkään tapauksessa tehnyt.

----------


## Duracell

> Tässä olisi aivan olennaista tietää henkilöiden etnisyydet. Esimiehen voi uutisesta päätellä olevan somali ainakin jos ajatellaan että irakilaiset ja afgaanit eivät juuri aja bussia. Kuljettaja-luottamusmiehen ajattelisin olevan venäläinen, mutta mahdollista kai on sekin, että suomalainen joutuu rasismin kohteeksi. Sellaista tosin ei oikeuslaitos varmasti tunnista eikä tunnusta, kuten ei tässäkään tapauksessa tehnyt.



Esimies on marokkolainen ja luottamusmies on puoliksi suomalainen puoliksi muistaakseni Nigeriasta tms Afrikan maasta (isä Afrikasta ja äiti suomalainen). On alalla irakilaisia, afgaanesita en ole ihan varma. Kyseinen luottamusmies kävi ensin esimiehen päälle, löi naamaan -> poskipään murtuma ja sen lisäksi potki maassa makaavaa esimiestä selkään. Luottamusmiestä ei irtisanottu vaan työsuhde purettiin esimieheen kohdistetun väkivaltaisuuden takia. 

Moni varmaan tietää tämän marokkolaisen nyt jo entisen esimiehen, tuli PKL:lle HelB:ltä. (sai lähteä esimiestehtävistä keväällä 2018 käydyissä toimihenkilöiden YT-neuvotteluissa)

Tämä samainen luottamusmies asuu nykyään Ranskassa. Samainen kuljettaja kolaroi kalasatamassa mersun betoniaitaan 16.3.2016

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:06 ----------




> _Matkustaja ei useista pyynnöistä huolimatta suostunut poistumaan autosta. Hänen mukaansa mobiililippu ei ollut väärennetty vaan voimassa oleva matkalippu._
> 
> Kirjoitti Vantaan Sanomat. Tässä on siis lisäksi vielä olemassa sekin mahdollisuus että matkustajalla oli täysin asianmukainen lippu.


Mutta ei suostunut näyttämään matkalippuaan uudestaan kuljettajalle ja uhkasi "mä tiputan sut" kuljettajaa. hmm.. Salomaa, mediassa ei kaikki ole ollut esillä. Etkä HleB:n kuljettajana voi kaikkea tietää mitä PKL:n Hyljekujan varikon kuljettajalle on tapahtunut. 

Tietoni mukaan kuljettajalle ei näytetty videoita ja niistä on työnantajalla ja työntekijöiden edustajalla erilainen näkemys

----------


## tlajunen

> Tässä olisi aivan olennaista tietää henkilöiden etnisyydet.


Miksi? Mulle ei ainakaan tullut minkäänlaista hinkua tietää henkilöiden taustoja.

----------


## Salomaa

> ....
> .....
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:06 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Mutta ei suostunut näyttämään matkalippuaan uudestaan kuljettajalle ja uhkasi "mä tiputan sut" kuljettajaa. hmm.. Salomaa, mediassa ei kaikki ole ollut esillä. Etkä HleB:n kuljettajana voi kaikkea tietää mitä PKL:n Hyljekujan varikon kuljettajalle on tapahtunut. 
> 
> Tietoni mukaan kuljettajalle ei näytetty videoita ja niistä on työnantajalla ja työntekijöiden edustajalla erilainen näkemys


Minä M. Salomaa olen joukkoliikenteen suurkuluttaja, en kuljettaja (taksia ajelin 10 vuotta sitten). Kuljettajan käydessä matkustajaan käsiksi lyöden on selvä purkuperuste. Tästä ei ole erimielisyyksiä lainoppineiden kanssa. Niin palstalla on todettu monen kirjoittajan toimesta, niin kuljettaja pysyy kopissaan ja pyytää matkustajan näyttämään lippunsa. Se on oikea tapa toimia. Toinen oikea tapa on lähteä liikkeelle.

----------


## Akizz

> Minä M. Salomaa olen joukkoliikenteen suurkuluttaja, en kuljettaja (taksia ajelin 10 vuotta sitten). Kuljettajan käydessä matkustajaan käsiksi lyöden on selvä purkuperuste. Tästä ei ole erimielisyyksiä lainoppineiden kanssa. Niin palstalla on todettu monen kirjoittajan toimesta, niin kuljettaja pysyy kopissaan ja pyytää matkustajan näyttämään lippunsa. Se on oikea tapa toimia. Toinen oikea tapa on lähteä liikkeelle.


Itsepuolustus on luvallista. Myöskin liputon matkustaja tulee poistaa bussista ja jos se ei onnistu, on lupa käyttää voimakeinoja.

----------


## Salomaa

> Itsepuolustus on luvallista. Myöskin liputon matkustaja tulee poistaa bussista ja jos se ei onnistu, on lupa käyttää voimakeinoja.


Ei kuitenkaan sillä tavalla kuin kuljettaja sen kyseesä olevassa tapauksessa teki.

----------


## Melamies

> Miksi? Mulle ei ainakaan tullut minkäänlaista hinkua tietää henkilöiden taustoja.


Asia on sikäli olennainen, että jos kyseessä on heimoriita, ei sillä välttämättä ole mitään tekemistä työn tai työpaikan kanssa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Asia on sikäli olennainen, että jos kyseessä on heimoriita, ei sillä välttämättä ole mitään tekemistä työn tai työpaikan kanssa.


Käsittääkseni juttu menee tuomioistuimeen tai on ollut jo. Ei päätöslauselmassa ole merkitystä tekijöiden ja uhrin etnisellä taustalla. Ydinviesti lienee se, että asiakaspalvelija ei voi kohdistaa asiakkaaseen tarpeetonta väkivaltaa.  Eli sillä nimenomaan on merkitystä, kun työssä käytetään väkivaltaa ja sillä millaista ongelmanratkaisukykyä kuljettajalta voi kohtuudella vaatia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ydinviesti lienee se, että asiakaspalvelija ei voi kohdistaa asiakkaaseen tarpeetonta väkivaltaa.


Tässä oli siis kyse työntekijän ja esimiehensä välisestä tapauksesta työpaikalla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tässä oli siis kyse työntekijän ja esimiehensä välisestä tapauksesta työpaikalla.


Tässä kulkee kaksi erillistä tapausta rinnan. Minun kommenttini ovat koskeneet kuljettajan ja matkustajan riitatilannetta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minun kommenttini ovat koskeneet kuljettajan ja matkustajan riitatilannetta.


Miksi ihmeessä sitten kommentoit noihin työpaikalla sattunutta väkivaltatilannetta koskeviin viesteihin?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Asia on sikäli olennainen, että jos kyseessä on heimoriita, ei sillä välttämättä ole mitään tekemistä työn tai työpaikan kanssa.


Ja jos kyseessä on eteläpohjalaisten puukkojunkkareiden heimoriita, niin on aivan välttämätöntä tietää sukunimien lisäksi etunimetkin?

----------


## Melamies

> Ja jos kyseessä on eteläpohjalaisten puukkojunkkareiden heimoriita, niin on aivan välttämätöntä tietää sukunimien lisäksi etunimetkin?


Olet tainnut lukea Mustanaamiosi huonosti.

----------


## Salomaa

> Miksi ihmeessä sitten kommentoit noihin työpaikalla sattunutta väkivaltatilannetta koskeviin viesteihin?


Niinkuin kerroin ketjussa kulkee rinnan kaksi juttua ja niitä oli vaikea erottaa välillä toisistaan. Menikö sinulta yöunet ?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Olet tainnut lukea Mustanaamiosi huonosti.


Holy irrelevancy, Batman. Niinpä tietysti.

----------


## tkp

> Toinen oikea tapa on lähteä liikkeelle.


Höpö höpö. Jos olet taksia ajanut niin tiedät itsekin ettei ilmaista kyytiä ole olemassakaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Höpö höpö. Jos olet taksia ajanut niin tiedät itsekin ettei ilmaista kyytiä ole olemassakaan.


Kyllä on matkustajalle ilmainen. Olen täällä aiemmin kertonut että matkustaja tuli kyytiin ja maksoi kiintoavainta vilauttamalla. Kuljettaja ei lähtenyt liikkeelle, vaan vaati matkustajaa tulemaan luokseen. Matkustaja esitti kahden pysäkinvälin ilmaista kyytiä. Auto seisoi ja seisoi. Valtiotieteilijän näköinen mies meni kuljettajan luokse ja puhui rauhallisesti. Kuljettaja laittoi ykkösen silmään. Kehitysvammainen pääsi palvelutaloonsa. Eli tilanne hoidettiin lopuksi oikein.

Toisessa tapauksessa tavallinen normaalissa kunnossa oleva suomalainen mies tuli bussiin ja sanoi kuljettajalle; "lippu on toisen takin taskussa, saanko matkustaa kaksi pysäkinväliä ?" Kuljettaja laittoi taas ykkösen silmään.

Taksissakin varsinkin yöllä joku joskus ottaa Ritolat takapenkiltä. Parempi palkka isännälle ja kuskille tulee, jos menee seuraavaa asiakasta hakemaan. Voi siihen jäädä setvimään ja poliisia soittamaan, mutta kalliimmaksi tulee.

Eli ei höpö höpöä vaan terveen maalaisjärjen käyttöä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:30 ----------

(Olen pahoillani kahden erillisen konfliktitilanteen sotkemisesta toisiinsa. Käsitin että jotkut kommentit liittyivät kuljettajan ja matkustajan väliseen riitaan. Aiheutin lisää hämmennystä.)

----------


## zige94

> Itsepuolustus on luvallista. Myöskin liputon matkustaja tulee poistaa bussista ja jos se ei onnistu, on lupa käyttää voimakeinoja.


Itsepuolustus on sallittua tiettyyn rajaan saakka. Julkisuudessa olevien videoiden perusteella lyönti päähän ei ollut itsepuolustusta. Pelkkä sanallinen uhkailu ei oikeuta lyömään.

Myöskin matkustajan poistamiseen voimakeinoin ei kuulu lyöminen, vaan siihen on ihan eri tekniikat ja tavat.

----------


## obmaR

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-20000...JIIKLowcEv2Fec

Onko kohdallesi sattunut maalaiskuski?

----------


## bernemi

> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-20000...JIIKLowcEv2Fec
> 
> Onko kohdallesi sattunut maalaiskuski?


Olen osunut, ja mukava kuljettaja olikin :Smile:  Hyvät keskustelut sain aikaan hänen kanssaan.

----------


## HeSa

> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-20000...JIIKLowcEv2Fec
> 
> Onko kohdallesi sattunut maalaiskuski?


Ei, pitäisi ehkä bongata. Olen myös kuullut laulavasta kuskista, oliko Tukholmassa, en ole varma.

----------


## Akizz

> Ei, pitäisi ehkä bongata. Olen myös kuullut laulavasta kuskista, oliko Tukholmassa, en ole varma.


Minulle on sattunut linjalla 437 viheltelevä bussikuski, vihelteli koko matkan (noin 20 min) eri sävelmillä, alkoi vähän kaikkia bussimatkustajia hymyilyttää... Erityisen poikkeuksellista, että on Nobinan kuski.

----------


## bussiauto

> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-20000...JIIKLowcEv2Fec
> 
> Onko kohdallesi sattunut maalaiskuski?


On ja kertoi mm. Ison Omenan historiaa

----------


## SD202

Tulipa äsken nähtyä Koivukylän aseman pysäkillä: linjan 736 bussi oli pysähtynyt pysäkille, jolta oli nousemassa kyytiin kävelykeppien kanssa huonosti kulkeva iäkkäämpi mies. Kuljettaja nousi istuimeltaan ja taluttaen auttoi toisen matkustajan kanssa tuon vaivalloisesti kulkevan matkustajan bussin kyytiin. ...Hienoa toimintaa!

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Hienosti toimittu ja ehkä jopa nopeutti matkustajan pääsyä istuimelle.

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt onkin vähän tavallisuudesta poikkeava keissi: https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/1...8-dc4f2e0253ef

Lapsi on rääkynyt bussissa niin kovaäänisesti ja niin kauan, että kuljettaja ei ole pystynyt keskittymään ajamiseen. Kuljettaja on pyytänyt lasta ja äitiä poistumaan bussista. Äiti ei ole poistunut vaan on tyrmistynyt ja vaatii HSL:ltä rahallista korvausta. Kuljettaja on virolainen, ja kielimuuri on johtanut väärinkäsityksiin.

----------


## Pera

Tälläinen tapaus tällä kertaa: https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/a...4-87dd6b8b8ad0

----------


## 339-DF

> Tälläinen tapaus tällä kertaa: https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/a...4-87dd6b8b8ad0


Näitä olisi hyvä hiukan referoida tänne.

Tässä keississä alku on klassinen: nainen odotti bussia, mutta se oli ajaa ohi, koska pysäkillä oli jo toinen bussi.

Viime hetkellä bussi sentään pysähtyi jonkin verran ohi pysäkistä ja nainen pääsi kyytiin. Vähän tuon jälkeen kuljettaja nousi paikaltaan ja meni bussin takaosaan sättimään naista, tahtoi heittää tämän kyydistä ja tilasi paikalle vartijat. Kielimuuri ei tällä kertaa vaikuttanut asiaan, sillä kuljettaja oli puhunut "riittävän hyvää suomea".

Nainen kokee, että Höseli pesee kätensä ja liikennöitsijä kääntää kaiken naisen syyksi. (Näinhän Suomessa voi toki tehdäkin, Jenkeissä bussifirma joutuisi maksamaan tuosta miljoonakorvaukset.)

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Tälläinen tapaus tällä kertaa: https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/a...4-87dd6b8b8ad0


Muuten hyvälaatuinen artikkeli iltalehdeltä, mutta Ala-Tikkurila on Helsingissä, ei Vantaalla.  :Eek:

----------


## Melamies

> Tälläinen tapaus tällä kertaa: https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/a...4-87dd6b8b8ad0


Peruutti pysäkille? Mitä ihmettä? Eipä ihme että liikennevahinkoja sattuu.

----------


## peke

Tuon kuljettajan ei olisi tarvinnut enää pysähtyä ajettuaan jo ohi, ihmettelen miksi poimi kyytiin jos kerran käytös oli mitäoli. ei ehkä parasta ainesta ammatissaan.

----------


## Amatööri

Tuosta jutusta saa sen käsityksen, että matkustaja on katsonut bussin arvioitua saapumisaikaa pysäkille ja luottanut siihen. Siksi ollessaan puhelinyhteydessä koko ajan, ei ole kiinnittänyt huomiota lähestyvään bussiinsa. Ajankohta on myöhäisilta, joten valaistuskin varmasti olematon bussista katsottuna. Saattaahan olla että matkustaja on ollut toisen bussin suojassa, eikä kuljettaja ole nähnyt millään pysäkillä olevan ketään. Eli ehkä matkustajakin oli voinut olla hieman aktiivisempi tilanteessa.

Kuljettajan käytöstä ei voi millään puolustella, jos kuvaus pitää paikkansa. Mutta tilanteethan saattaa monesti vähän värittyä tällaisissa tapauksissa. Todistajiahan ei taida vielä olla? Mutta pystyn kyllä kuvittelemaan tilanteen ärsyttävyyden kuljettajan kannalta. Voimakkaan jarrutuksen tilanteessa passiivisen matkustajan takia. Ja hän tulee vaan kyytiin jatkamalla edelleen puhelua normaalisti, huomioimatta kuljettajaa ollenkaan. Kuljettaja varmaankin odotti edes pientä kiitosta tai valittelua pienestä tarkkaavaisuus virheestä. Mutta olis pitänyt niellä kiukkunsa ja jatkaa ajamista. Kyllä se olis hetkessä unohtunut.

Tällaiset eivät koskaan ole hyväksi julkisuuskuvalle!

----------


## jiipeehoo

Tuossa viime viikolla olin Pohjolan liikenteen 600-sarjan bussissa  linjalla 58 klo 12.20 Pasilassa kohti Itäkeskusta. En muista tarkkaa päivää. Edellä oli jo yksi bussi samalla pysäkillä. 551-linjalla ilmeisesti. 58-linjan bussin kuljettaja peruutti jonkun aikaa bussiaan. Sitten lähti liikkeelle ja käänsi tiukasti vasempaan. Bussin perästä kuului kaameaa rutinaa, kun bussin takarenkaiden ja -oven jälkeinen osa otti jalkakäytävään kiinni. Katsoin Itäkeskuksessa jälkeä ja totesin, että rutussa oli pelti, mutta taitaa olla monessa muussakin bussissa samoin. Jatkoin matkaa, enkä viitsinyt kuljettajalle mitään kertoa.

----------


## Prompter

> Tuossa viime viikolla olin Pohjolan liikenteen 600-sarjan bussissa  linjalla 58 klo 12.20 Pasilassa kohti Itäkeskusta. En muista tarkkaa päivää. Edellä oli jo yksi bussi samalla pysäkillä. 551-linjalla ilmeisesti. 58-linjan bussin kuljettaja peruutti jonkun aikaa bussiaan. Sitten lähti liikkeelle ja käänsi tiukasti vasempaan. Bussin perästä kuului kaameaa rutinaa, kun bussin takarenkaiden ja -oven jälkeinen osa otti jalkakäytävään kiinni. Katsoin Itäkeskuksessa jälkeä ja totesin, että rutussa oli pelti, mutta taitaa olla monessa muussakin bussissa samoin. Jatkoin matkaa, enkä viitsinyt kuljettajalle mitään kertoa.


Pasilan aseman idän suunnan pysäkki on korotettu bussiliikenteelle liian korkeaksi. Tämä ongelma on HSL:ltä tunnustettu jo vuonna 2017, mutta asialle ei ole tehty mitään. Minulle ei ollut tätä kerrottu enkä ollut muutaman kuukauden 50/58/59-rumban ajamisen aikana kiinnittänyt asiaan huomiota. Sitten eräänä päivänä ajoin Solaris-telillä 59:ä, peruutin pysäkiltä pois 551:n jäädessä tasaamaan aikaa eteeni ja käänsin suhteellisen loivasti vasemmalle. Perä otti kuitenkin kiinni ja jäähdyttimen säleikkö sai uusia muotoja. Aloin käyttää korinnostoa jokaisen ratikkapysäkin kohdalla tämän episodin jälkeen...

----------


## zige94

Olenpa havainnut viime viikkoina mielenkiintoisen ilmiön Hämeentiellä. Aluksi kaikki ajelivat nätisti ajoradalla, kuten kuuluukin. Mutta nyt on monet alkaneet väistämään kevyenliikenteenväylälle. Erikoista on se ettei ajoväylät ole yhtään kaventuneet siitä kun tuo nykyisen järjestely alkoi ja silloinkin mahduttiin kulkemaan nätisti. Ilmeisesti joidenkin ajotaito hävinnyt tässä lähiaikoina...

----------


## Juissi

Olen huomannut usein, että 400-sarjan U-bussit ajavat Hämeenlinnanväylällä tien vasenta kaistaa, jolloin niitä on vaikea pysäyttää. Epäilen tämän olevan tarkoituksenmukaista joillekin kuljettajille, jotta ei tarvitsisi ottaa kyytiin matkustajia entisen Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen alueella.

----------


## canis lupus

> Olen huomannut usein, että 400-sarjan U-bussit ajavat Hämeenlinnanväylällä tien vasenta kaistaa, jolloin niitä on vaikea pysäyttää. Epäilen tämän olevan tarkoituksenmukaista joillekin kuljettajille, jotta ei tarvitsisi ottaa kyytiin matkustajia entisen Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen alueella.


Ymmärrän kyllä täysin Helsinkiin päin ajettaessa että eivät viitsi ottaa näitä muutaman Manskun pysäkin matkustavia asiakkaita koska päätarkoitus on ajaa työväki Klaukkalasta ja Nurmijärveltä töihin Helsinkiin. Lyhyitä matkoja varten on paikallisliikenne

----------


## Juissi

> Ymmärrän kyllä täysin Helsinkiin päin ajettaessa että eivät viitsi ottaa näitä muutaman Manskun pysäkin matkustavia asiakkaita koska päätarkoitus on ajaa työväki Klaukkalasta ja Nurmijärveltä töihin Helsinkiin. Lyhyitä matkoja varten on paikallisliikenne


Harvoin toivottavasti Manskulta enää kukaan ottaa U-linjaa, koska muuta tarjontaa on yllin kyllin, mutta Vantaan puolella vielä ja ennen Kehä 1:sta tilanne on toinen. Lippu oikeuttaa käyttämään, joten kyllä se silloin on tietoinen valinta jättää matkustaja(t) pysäkille.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Tänään 10.7. aamulla ennen kymmentä olin bussissa linjalla 321 matkalla pohjoiseen päin. Olisin halunnut parin muun kanssamatkustajan kera jäänyt pois kyydistä Ruosilankujan pysäkillä Vihdintiellä. Kuski ajoi kovaa vauhtia ohi pysäkin, vaikka pysähtyy valo paloi. Pääsimme sitten kuitenkin seuraavalla Malminkartanontien pysäkillä pois kyydistä. Tuli muutama sataa metriä ylimääräistä käveltävää.

----------


## canis lupus

> Harvoin toivottavasti Manskulta enää kukaan ottaa U-linjaa, koska muuta tarjontaa on yllin kyllin, mutta Vantaan puolella vielä ja ennen Kehä 1:sta tilanne on toinen. Lippu oikeuttaa käyttämään, joten kyllä se silloin on tietoinen valinta jättää matkustaja(t) pysäkille.


Voi hyvinki olla. Paikkurikuljettaja olen, mutta itse jos kaukoliikennettä ajaisin vaikkapa Klaukkalasta niin en kovin mielelläni pysähtelisi ottamaan HSL alueella matkustajia koska kuten totesit, täällä on aivan hyvä omakin liikenne. Tietenkin pehmopenkit ja matkan nopeus saa monet käyttämään hyväksi näitä U linjoja. Nurmijärveläinen maksaa näistä matkoista jo pelkästään enemmän kuin HSL matkustaja ja heidän takiako matka pitää keskeyttää? Joukkoliikenteen tulee nimenomaan olla kannattava vaihtoehto tarpeettomalle yksityisautoilulle kun vielä kehyskunnista puhutaan. Mutta joo, tekevät väärin jos jättävät matkustajat pysäkille mutta ei tuo omasta mielestäni paheksuttavaa ole. Paikkurikuskit sitten noukkivat omat matkustajansa

----------


## 339-DF

Määräyksiä ei siis tarvitse noudattaa, jos ei tykkää niistä? Muistanpa tuon seuraavalla kerralla, kun tahdon parkkeerata autoni vaikkapa sopivasti ratikkakiskoille, ottaa kaupasta taskualennuksella jätskin koska eihän nyt kauppias siitä konkurssiin mene ja niin edelleen.

Aika monessa työssä taitaa olla niin, että suorittavan työn tekijä ei laadi työn sääntöjä, vaan on velvollinen noudattamaan työnantajan antamia määräyksiä. Niin tässäkin.

Toivottavasti pysäkille jätetyt matkustajat antavat palautetta Höselille.

----------


## canis lupus

Kuten sanoin se on väärin jättää pysäkille, mutta onko se sitten hyvien tapojen mukaista pysäyttää U linja jos paikkuribussillakin pääsee saman matkan? Pitää ajatella kokonaisuutta eikä vain itseään

Yhtälailla voin vaatia invataksia vaikka en ole invalidi. Siinäs odottaa taksin vapautumista se joka sitä oikeasti tarvitsi

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuten sanoin se on väärin jättää pysäkille, mutta onko se sitten hyvien tapojen mukaista pysäyttää U linja jos paikkuribussillakin pääsee saman matkan? Pitää ajatella kokonaisuutta eikä vain itseään
> 
> Yhtälailla voin vaatia invataksia vaikka en ole invalidi. Siinäs odottaa taksin vapautumista se joka sitä oikeasti tarvitsi


Tietysti se on hyvien tapojen mukaista, kun Höseli katsoo parhaaksi tällaista palvelua tarjota.

Jos U-linjojen pääkaupunkiseudun sisäisistä matkoista aiheutuu vähäistä suurempaa haittaa, sitten varmaan pitäisi esittää Höselille, että U-linjasopimukset puretaan.

----------


## Zambo

> Voi hyvinki olla. Paikkurikuljettaja olen, mutta itse jos kaukoliikennettä ajaisin vaikkapa Klaukkalasta niin en kovin mielelläni pysähtelisi ottamaan HSL alueella matkustajia koska kuten totesit, täällä on aivan hyvä omakin liikenne. Tietenkin pehmopenkit ja matkan nopeus saa monet käyttämään hyväksi näitä U linjoja. Nurmijärveläinen maksaa näistä matkoista jo pelkästään enemmän kuin HSL matkustaja ja heidän takiako matka pitää keskeyttää? Joukkoliikenteen tulee nimenomaan olla kannattava vaihtoehto tarpeettomalle yksityisautoilulle kun vielä kehyskunnista puhutaan. Mutta joo, tekevät väärin jos jättävät matkustajat pysäkille mutta ei tuo omasta mielestäni paheksuttavaa ole. Paikkurikuskit sitten noukkivat omat matkustajansa


Tilanne on jo U-linjojen alkuajoilta ollut samanlainen (Hakuninmaalta busseja vuodesta -88 käyttäneenä, en osaa tosin muiden pääteiden osalta kommentoida). Ohi pyritään ajamaan ( ei toki kaikki kuljettajat), jos vain suinkin on mahdollista. Itse alan harrastajana, nämä maaseutubussit oli poikkeuksia, joiden kyytiin juuri yritin päästä.

Tässä pelataan juuri esim. mainittujen klaukkalalaisten suosiolla, he toivovat nopeampaa yhteyttä, mutta toisaalta HSL maksaa U-liikenteestä ja tarjoaa ne vaihtoehdot reittioppaasakin. Mielestäni siis ihan normaalia linjaliikennettä. Osa busseista voi toki ruuhkassa olla täynnä ja ilman täynnä-valoa voi pysäkillä olevalle jäädä mielikuva tahallisesta ohiajosta.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kuten sanoin se on väärin jättää pysäkille, mutta onko se sitten hyvien tapojen mukaista pysäyttää U linja jos paikkuribussillakin pääsee saman matkan?


Mutta eihän samaa matkaa pääse, vaan U-linjat ajaa eri reittejä kuin HSL-alueen sisäiset linjat. Kaivokselan kohdalla olevalta Hämeenlinnanväylän pysäkiltä menee esimerkiksi HSL-alueen sisäinen bussi vain 30 minuutin välein.

----------


## Juissi

> Mutta eihän samaa matkaa pääse, vaan U-linjat ajaa eri reittejä kuin HSL-alueen sisäiset linjat. Kaivokselan kohdalla olevalta Hämeenlinnanväylän pysäkiltä menee esimerkiksi HSL-alueen sisäinen bussi vain 30 minuutin välein.


Juuri näin. Vasta kehä 1:n jälkeen tulee valittavaksi linjat 42 ja 43, muuten mennään seutulinjoilla. Kaikki matkustajat eivät tiedä, että U-linjoja saa käyttää HSL:n matkakortilla. Ehkä tätäkin tietämättömyyttä käytetään hyväksi.

----------


## iiko

> Kuten sanoin se on väärin jättää pysäkille, mutta onko se sitten hyvien tapojen mukaista pysäyttää U linja jos paikkuribussillakin pääsee saman matkan? Pitää ajatella kokonaisuutta eikä vain itseään


Ihan yhtä hyvin reittiopas on saattanut antaa sen U-linjan vaihtoehdoksi sen takia, että sillä ehtii sopivasti jollekin vaihtoyhteydelle, joka ei välttämättä kulje kovin tiuhaan. Kyllä kai idea noissa ehdotuksissa on se, että ne normaalissa liikennetilanteessa myöskin toteutuvat? Minusta se on aikamoista itsekkyyttä ja omien hommiensa muka helpottamista, jos ajellaan pysäkkien ohitse.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Ihan yhtä hyvin reittiopas on saattanut antaa sen U-linjan vaihtoehdoksi sen takia, että sillä ehtii sopivasti jollekin vaihtoyhteydelle, joka ei välttämättä kulje kovin tiuhaan. Kyllä kai idea noissa ehdotuksissa on se, että ne normaalissa liikennetilanteessa myöskin toteutuvat? Minusta se on aikamoista itsekkyyttä ja omien hommiensa muka helpottamista, jos ajellaan pysäkkien ohitse.


Juuri näin. 
Itse olen sen verran "itsekäs" joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä että aivan varmasti pysäytän sen ensimmäisen pysäkille osuvan bussin jolla pääsen sinne mihin olen menossa -enkä välitä onko se uu vai öö -bussi.

Lisäksi, arvoisat pysäkin ohi ajavat minäminä -kuskit: Oletteko mahdollisesti ottaneet huomioon sitä, että sillä pysäkillä kättään heiluttavalla matkustajalla saattaa olla menossa viimeiset minuutit vaihtoajasta (kaikilla ei ole kausikorttia, yllätys!) ja kun porhallatte pysäkin ohi saatatte aiheuttaa sen, että v***uuntunut matkustaja joutuu vielä mahdollisesti pitkänkin odotuksen lisäksi maksamaan uudesta matkasta?

Mutta ei se mitään, pääasiahan on että kuski pääsee minuutin nopeammin päätepysäkille ja tupakkitauolle...

----------


## Lexa99

Itse kannatan pikavuorojen palauttamista Hämeenlinnanväylälle. Silläkin uhalla että ne aiheuttavat sekaannusta ja kaaosta poikkeavalla pysähtymiskäyttäytymisellä. On matkustajan henkilökohtainen voivoi jos hyppää pikavuoron kyytiin joka ei vaikka pysähdy ennen Kehä ykköstä mentäessä Helsingistä maalle päin. Ja toisekseen _luulisi_ että nykyisiin näyttöihin olisi kohtuullisen helppoa lisätä näkyviin se missä ensimmäinen poistumispysäkki sijaitsee näin niikun esimerkkinä. Joku vastuuhan pitäisi matkustajallakin olla kun hän valitsee reittiä itselleen.

----------


## tkp

> Ja toisekseen _luulisi_ että nykyisiin näyttöihin olisi kohtuullisen helppoa lisätä näkyviin se missä ensimmäinen poistumispysäkki sijaitsee näin niikun esimerkkinä. Joku vastuuhan pitäisi matkustajallakin olla kun hän valitsee reittiä itselleen.


Kyllä sinne kyytiin eksyy aina joku juoksija, joka vasta bussiin päästyään ja matkan jo edettyä alkaa ihmettelemään että minne se bussi onkaan menossa, ja pahoittaa mielensä kun ei pääsekään haluamalleen pysäkille. Olihan noissa X-vuoroissa aiemminkin iso "pikavuoro"-kyltti tuulilasilla, mutta eipä auttanut.

----------


## kuukanko

> Itse kannatan pikavuorojen palauttamista Hämeenlinnanväylälle.


Nurmijärvellehän ja sieltä Helsinkiin on noita pikavuoroja, jotka pysähtyvät Hämeenlinnanväylällä vain Keimolanportissa.

----------


## MJG

> Kuten sanoin se on väärin jättää pysäkille, mutta onko se sitten hyvien tapojen mukaista pysäyttää U linja jos paikkuribussillakin pääsee saman matkan? Pitää ajatella kokonaisuutta eikä vain itseään


On. 

HSL:n on halunnut ostaa U-liikennöitsijältä mahdollisuuden käyttää U-linjaa. Liikennöitsijä on tällaisen palvelun halunnut myydä HSL:lle. Asiasta on tehty sopimus, johon kumpikin on sitoutunut. Jos sitten jokin kuljettajantollo katsoo asiakseen kävellä tämän sopimuksen ylitse, se on ensinnäkin sopimusrikkomus ja toisekseen peruste myös kuljettajaan kohdistuville kurinpitotoimille. 

U-liikenne on olemassa nimenomaan muuta liikennettä täydentävänä liikenteenä, ja ajatus siitä että sen käyttö olisi jollain tavalla hyvien tapojen vastaista, on tavattoman koominen.

----------


## Melamies

PL:n telivolvo ajeli tänään noin klo 15 linjalla 50 Pasilasta itäänpäin. Kuljettajalla oli kova luotto muiden kykyyn ennakoida hänen toimintansa. Hän ei käyttänyt suuntamerkkiä pysäkille mennessään, pysäkiltä lähtiessään, kääntyessään kadunkulmissa, eikä vaihtaessaan kaistaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tänään 10.7. aamulla ennen kymmentä olin bussissa linjalla 321 matkalla pohjoiseen päin. Olisin halunnut parin muun kanssamatkustajan kera jäänyt pois kyydistä Ruosilankujan pysäkillä Vihdintiellä. Kuski ajoi kovaa vauhtia ohi pysäkin, vaikka pysähtyy valo paloi. Pääsimme sitten kuitenkin seuraavalla Malminkartanontien pysäkillä pois kyydistä. Tuli muutama sataa metriä ylimääräistä käveltävää.


tätä kuskien oleellisen työtehtävän laiminlyöntiä tapahtuu tosiaan vähän liian usein. Ihmettelen itsekin kun pysähtymisnappia on painettu riittävän ajoissa.

----------


## Prompter

> PL:n telivolvo ajeli tänään noin klo 15 linjalla 50 Pasilasta itäänpäin. Kuljettajalla oli kova luotto muiden kykyyn ennakoida hänen toimintansa. Hän ei käyttänyt suuntamerkkiä pysäkille mennessään, pysäkiltä lähtiessään, kääntyessään kadunkulmissa, eikä vaihtaessaan kaistaa.


Muutamassa telivolvossa on merkkiäänien (vilkut, varoitukset) kaiutin hiljennetty tai hiljentynyt jostain syystä.

----------


## bussiauto

Tänään oli "erittäin hyvä asiakaspalvelua" linjalla 531:
Olin juoksemassa pysäkille kun huomasin että bussi on tulossa minuutin etuajassa. Kuljettaja kyllä huomasi, mutta ei tehnyt elettäkään pysähtyäkseen; hän irrottaa kädet ratista ja alkaa levittelemään käsiään, lisää vauhtia ja kaasuttaa ohi. Ja tuossa bussi olisi vielä aivan normaalisti ehtinyt pysähtyä pysäkille, mutta ilmeisesti vain kiusaamisen ilosta teki tuon. Siinä käsiä levitellessään meinasi vielä ajaa paria suojatietä ylittänyttä henkilöä päin.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos kuljettaja palvelee auton kyydissä jo olevia matkustajia, niin  silloin on hyvää asiakaspalvelua heitä kohtaan jos kuljettaja ei odota pysäkille juoksijoita. tämä on kieltämättä monimutkaisempi kysymys. Joskus näkee että joku on yli 50 metrin päässä pysäkistä ja kuljettaja jää odottamaan juoksijaa. Se on kyllä väärin että 50 matkustajaa istuu odottamassa kun yksi juoksee.

Aikaanaan kun 39 lähti Kampin metroaseman edestä, niin lähdöstä ei usein tahtonut tulla mitään kun juoksijat huotioivat 100 metrin päässä ja bussi odotti, kun tämä juoksija sitten sähläsi lippunsa kanssa niin samassa seuraava juoksija taa s huitoo kuskille.

Elielinaukiolla juoksijoilla on ihmekäsitys kun bussi on peruuttanut 5 metriä, niin silloin pitäisi vielä päästä kyytiin.

----------


## canis lupus

Salomaan kanssa samaa mieltä ja tuo on ihan HSL antama ohjeistuskin että jos aikataulu ilmoittaa lähtöajan olevan nyt ja joku vielä juoksee yli 50m päässä tai auto on jo irtautunut laiturista niin ei enää odoteta. Se että kaikki mattimyöhäiset odotetaan niin ei ole nimenomaan reilua näitä kohtaan jotka tulivat ajoissa pysäkille/laiturille. Jos irtaudutaan jo 3 minuuttia myöhässä laiturista niin yleensä ollaan keskivaiheessa matkaa 5-7min myöhässä ja noukitaan jo seuraavan bussinkin matkustajia. Seurauksena tuulilasikuorma ja lisää myöhästymistä matkaan

----------


## tkp

> Muutamassa telivolvossa on merkkiäänien (vilkut, varoitukset) kaiutin hiljennetty tai hiljentynyt jostain syystä.


Joo ei ole Volvoissa enää vilkkurele naksutellut kohta 20-vuoteen. 2002 tuli can-väylä autoihin 8700-mallin myötä

----------


## hana

> Muutamassa telivolvossa on merkkiäänien (vilkut, varoitukset) kaiutin hiljennetty tai hiljentynyt jostain syystä.


Ainakin Transdevin 500-sarjan Volvoissa ääni muutettiin lähes olemattomaksi mm. kun luukku auki merkkivalo huusi turhia hälytyksiä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Runkolinjat 500 ja 510 ovat uusi juttu vielä tänään 12.8.2019, ja muutaman hetken tästä eteenkin päin. Huomasin, että osa molempien mainittujen linjojen busseista pysähtyi Paciuksenkaaren pysäkillä - turhaan. Pysäkkihän ei ole runkolinjojen käytössä.

----------


## Salomaa

Pikkubussi 201 pysähtyy Pitäjänmäen asemalle. Matkustajat pyrkivät sisään, mutta ovi vaan ei aukea. Auto seisoo jonkin aikaa pysäkillä - lähtee sitten kohti Leppävaaraa. Ihan tyhjänä. Mikäköhän mahtaa olla tämän teatterin nimi ? Minulla ainakin meni yli hilseen touhu, vaan löytyykö tällaisellekin joku looginen selitys ? (tänään klo 17:05)

----------


## MJG

> tätä kuskien oleellisen työtehtävän laiminlyöntiä tapahtuu tosiaan vähän liian usein. Ihmettelen itsekin kun pysähtymisnappia on painettu riittävän ajoissa.


Kannattaa kysäistä, että akuankastako olet ajokorttisi leikannut. Muistaa taas vähän aikaa olla kunnolla.

----------


## Zambo

> Kannattaa kysäistä, että akuankastako olet ajokorttisi leikannut. Muistaa taas vähän aikaa olla kunnolla.


Onneksi asiakkailta ei edellytetä mitään käytöstapoja ja niistä ei voi mihinkään laittaa palautetta  :Laughing:  Tai no Radio Suomi ja Kansanradio, maan paras viihdeohjelma.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Kannattaa kysäistä, että akuankastako olet ajokorttisi leikannut. Muistaa taas vähän aikaa olla kunnolla.


Tai sitten ei kannata kysyä. Jos toimii itse oikein ja ilmoittaa aikeistaan ajoissa, se riittää.

----------


## canis lupus

Eiköhän noilla ole yksi selitys: vahinko. Lähestulkoon jokaiselta kuljettajalta on joskus mennyt ohi pysähtymis signaali. Kaikissa autoissa ei kuljettajalle välttämättä edes tule minkäänlaista äänimerkkiä ja aurinkoisella säällä ei oikeasti tahdo erottaa kojetaulusta keltaisia merkkivaloja. Vm 2007 ja vanhemmissa Volvoissa kannattaa painaa varmuudelta uudestaan hyvissä ajoin ennen pysäkkiä koska näissä välillä pysähtymissignaali saattaa deaktivoitua heti painamisen jälkeen. Onneksi nämä ongelmat ovat harvinaisia mutta tietyissä autoissa esiintyy tätä (en halua kertoa täällä julkisesti missä ja minkä firman autoissa)

Tuo 201 tapaus. Lähti mahdollisesti siirtoajoon mutta unohti linjakilvet. Paljon on vielö autoja joissa ei ole LIJ kilpiä. En usko että moni uskaltaisi työpaikkansakaan takia tahalleen jättää matkustajia pysäkille

----------


## Salomaa

> Onneksi asiakkailta ei edellytetä mitään käytöstapoja ja niistä ei voi mihinkään laittaa palautetta  Tai no Radio Suomi ja Kansanradio, maan paras viihdeohjelma.


Kyllä se kuljettaja sinne kansanradioon soittaa että kyytiin pyrkivät matkustajat häiritsivät hänen huviajeluaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:53 ----------




> Eiköhän noilla ole yksi selitys: vahinko. Lähestulkoon jokaiselta kuljettajalta on joskus mennyt ohi pysähtymis signaali. Kaikissa autoissa ei kuljettajalle välttämättä edes tule minkäänlaista äänimerkkiä ja aurinkoisella säällä ei oikeasti tahdo erottaa kojetaulusta keltaisia merkkivaloja. Vm 2007 ja vanhemmissa Volvoissa kannattaa painaa varmuudelta uudestaan hyvissä ajoin ennen pysäkkiä koska näissä välillä pysähtymissignaali saattaa deaktivoitua heti painamisen jälkeen. Onneksi nämä ongelmat ovat harvinaisia mutta tietyissä autoissa esiintyy tätä (en halua kertoa täällä julkisesti missä ja minkä firman autoissa)
> 
> Tuo 201 tapaus. Lähti mahdollisesti siirtoajoon mutta unohti linjakilvet. Paljon on vielö autoja joissa ei ole LIJ kilpiä. En usko että moni uskaltaisi työpaikkansakaan takia tahalleen jättää matkustajia pysäkille


Linjakilpi oli koko ajan päällä. Ovi meni rikki tai sitten lähti siirtoajoon unohtaen sammuttaa linjakilvet.

----------


## MJG

> Tai sitten ei kannata kysyä. Jos toimii itse oikein ja ilmoittaa aikeistaan ajoissa, se riittää.


Aikeiden ilmaisuksi ei siis riitä, että linjan loppupäässä käytävällä seisoo puolentusinaa pois jäävää, namiskuukkelia on painettu ja pysäkkiäkään ei voi olla havaitsematta kavennuksen ja kiveyksen takia? Niinkö?

On kovin lohduton maailmankuva, jos kaikki kuljettajien töppäyksetkin halutaan kääntää matkustajien viaksi. Mutta niinhän se tehdään, Höseliä myöden.

Tässä mainitussa tapauksessa kyllä kohteliaasti ensin tiedusteltiin, että mahtaisitko löytää jarrupolkimen. Kun kärry oli sitten saatu 100 metriä pysäkin jälkeen pysäytetyksi rotvallin reunaan, käytiin akuankkakeskustelu, joka ilmeisesti johti hyperventilaatioon, kun Katujen Kingiä oli pilkattu. Siinä se seisoi ainakin puoli minuuttia ennen kuin pääsi jatkamaan. Lieneekö etsinyt kaasupoljinta.

Saattaa olla, että kohteliaisuuden aste olisi ollut korkeampi, jos ajotyyli olisi ollut jollain tavalla ihmismäinen. Mutta hana auki hana kiinni -tyyli on toki tehokas, jos on tavoite saada mahdollisimman monta matkustajaa nurin.

----------


## canis lupus

> Linjakilpi oli koko ajan päällä. Ovi meni rikki tai sitten lähti siirtoajoon unohtaen sammuttaa linjakilvet.


Joo veikkaisin jälkimmäistä. Ensimmäisessä tapauksessa ei olisi edes saanut lähteä linjalle ja olisi pitänyt kertoa ulkona odottaville matkustajille jos ovi ei toimi. Matkustajapäätteestä näkee onko linjalla vai ei. Jos lipun voi leimata, on. Jos lukee "ei käytössä" niin ei ole kirjautunut lähdölle (tai sitten vaan rikki). Tarkkasilmäinen matkustaja näkee kuljettajapäätteestä sen myös lukeeko siellä linjanumero ja määränpää vai pelkkä "ei linjalla" tai vuoron lähtövalikko  :Wink:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Aikeiden ilmaisuksi ei siis riitä, että linjan loppupäässä käytävällä seisoo puolentusinaa pois jäävää, namiskuukkelia on painettu ja pysäkkiäkään ei voi olla havaitsematta kavennuksen ja kiveyksen takia? Niinkö?
> 
> On kovin lohduton maailmankuva, jos kaikki kuljettajien töppäyksetkin halutaan kääntää matkustajien viaksi. Mutta niinhän se tehdään, Höseliä myöden.
> 
> Tässä mainitussa tapauksessa kyllä kohteliaasti ensin tiedusteltiin, että mahtaisitko löytää jarrupolkimen. Kun kärry oli sitten saatu 100 metriä pysäkin jälkeen pysäytetyksi rotvallin reunaan, käytiin akuankkakeskustelu, joka ilmeisesti johti hyperventilaatioon, kun Katujen Kingiä oli pilkattu. Siinä se seisoi ainakin puoli minuuttia ennen kuin pääsi jatkamaan. Lieneekö etsinyt kaasupoljinta.
> 
> Saattaa olla, että kohteliaisuuden aste olisi ollut korkeampi, jos ajotyyli olisi ollut jollain tavalla ihmismäinen. Mutta hana auki hana kiinni -tyyli on toki tehokas, jos on tavoite saada mahdollisimman monta matkustajaa nurin.


Ei tuo sinunkaan asenteesi kovin kehuttava ole. Ja onko nyt niin suuri ongelma, jos ottaa muutaman ylimääräisen askeleen? Virheitä sattuu kaikille, ihan kaikille. Ilmeisesti olet sitä mieltä, että yleensäkin asiakaspalvelun parissa työskenteleville voi sanoa ja huutaa ihan mitä vaan, etenkin jos sattuu joku pieni moka. Siis samalla tavalla kuin huutaisi tyhmälle apinalle.

----------


## Melamies

> Virheitä sattuu kaikille, ihan kaikille.


Totta.

Mutta hana auki hana-kiinni ajotyyli ei ole virhe vaan tietoinen äärimmäisen typerä valinta, joka heikentää matkustusmukavuutta ja liikenneturvallisuutta, sekä lisää kaluston kulumista ja polttoaineen kulutusta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Totta.
> 
> Mutta hana auki hana-kiinni ajotyyli ei ole virhe vaan tietoinen äärimmäisen typerä valinta, joka heikentää matkustusmukavuutta ja liikenneturvallisuutta, sekä lisää kaluston kulumista ja polttoaineen kulutusta.


Tuo on täysin totta.

----------


## Salomaa

Tätä samaa sarjaa tapahtui taas eilen. Linjalla 51 jo selkeästi Helsinginkadun pysäkin jälkeen painetaan nappia, niin silloin pitäisi pysähtyä Fleminginkatu -pysäkillä, ohittaessa Karhupuistoa pyysin jo pysähtymään.

Ja meitä käytävällä seisovia oli monta, jotka sitten poistuimme Karhupuistoon. Aika oleellinen työtehtävä. Milläköhän tällaisen voisi selittää ?

----------


## vristo

> Tätä samaa sarjaa tapahtui taas eilen. Linjalla 51 jo selkeästi Helsinginkadun pysäkin jälkeen painetaan nappia, niin silloin pitäisi pysähtyä Fleminginkatu -pysäkillä, ohittaessa Karhupuistoa pyysin jo pysähtymään.
> 
> Ja meitä käytävällä seisovia oli monta, jotka sitten poistuimme Karhupuistoon. Aika oleellinen työtehtävä. Milläköhän tällaisen voisi selittää ?


Muistatko millainen bussi oli tai mikä oli sen kylkinumero?

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Ainakin Transdevin 500-sarjan Volvoissa ääni muutettiin lähes olemattomaksi mm. kun luukku auki merkkivalo huusi turhia hälytyksiä.


Transdevin 501:ssa vilkkuääni kuuluu aika selvästi ihan taaksekin asti. Joten joko minulla on super kuulo tai sitten kyseiseen autoon ei ole tehty muutoksia vilkkuäänien osalta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Muistatko millainen bussi oli tai mikä oli sen kylkinumero?


Se oli eilen eli torstaina(15.8.)  Tähkätien pysäkillä aikataulun mukaan 21:00.  Lähtee siis Neulastieltä 20:54. Hän myös jätti matkustajia pysäkille 1662, vaikka eihän se ole 51:n pysäkki. Todennäköisesti ensimmäisiä kertoja ajamassa linjaa 51.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

H61 Rautatientoriin klo 15:52 Siltamäestä. Kuskilla varsin mukava ja taloudellinen ajotapa  :Very Happy: 
Onneksi jarrut oli kunnossa meinaa kuskin paikalla istu tällä kertaa semmonen rallikuski ettei mitään rajaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## peke

> H61 Rautatientoriin klo 15:52 Siltamäestä. Kuskilla varsin mukava ja taloudellinen ajotapa 
> Onneksi jarrut oli kunnossa meinaa kuskin paikalla istu tällä kertaa semmonen rallikuski ettei mitään rajaa



Todella epämukavaa matkustajille varsinkin jos seisomakuorma, tuollasesta jos huomauttaa kuljettajaa suoraan niin joutuu aika herkästi ulos koska hän on kapteeni laivassaan. Harva älyää ottaa ylös linjanumeroa, kellonaikaa, liikennöitsijää ja auton kylkinroa antaakseen palautetta.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Todella epämukavaa matkustajille varsinkin jos seisomakuorma, tuollasesta jos huomauttaa kuljettajaa suoraan niin joutuu aika herkästi ulos koska hän on kapteeni laivassaan. Harva älyää ottaa ylös linjanumeroa, kellonaikaa, liikennöitsijää ja auton kylkinroa antaakseen palautetta.


PL #782 näyttäisi olevan Bussitutkan mukaan.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> PL #782 näyttäisi olevan Bussitutkan mukaan.


Jep. Kuljettaja oli ainakin naamasta katsottuna kotoisin jostain päin Lähi-Itää.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

h61T Rautatientoriin klo 16.24 Tapaninkylästä. Bussina PL 2826. 

Pukinmäen Mäkkärin lähellä, Pukinmäenkaaren/Käskynhaltijantien kohdalla linjan 61/T Kehä I-osuuden jälkeen, kuski ajoi oikeanpuolimmaisella kaistalla vaikka hänen olisi pitänyt pysyä vasemmalla tulevan käännöksen takia.

Käännöksen kohdalla hän kääntyi oikeanpuolimmaiselta kaistalta vasemmalle, joka aiheutti jonkunmoisen vaaratilanteen, koska vasemmalla kaistalla oli liikennettä yllin kyllin. Onneksi vasemmalla kaistalla olevat autoilijat ymmärsivät pysähtyä ja he antoivat huolimattoman kuskimme kääntyä vasemmalle. 

Loppuosa matkasta sujui rallin sekä huolimattoman ajon merkeissä. Ei näin.

----------


## Prompter

> h61T Rautatientoriin klo 16.24 Tapaninkylästä. Bussina PL 2826. 
> 
> Pukinmäen Mäkkärin lähellä, Pukinmäenkaaren/Käskynhaltijantien kohdalla linjan 61/T Kehä I-osuuden jälkeen, kuski ajoi keskikaistalla vaikka hänen olisi pitänyt pysyä vasemmalla tulevan käännöksen takia.
> 
> Käännöksen kohdalla hän kääntyi keskikaistalta vasemmalle, joka aiheutti jonkunmoisen vaaratilanteen, koska vasemmalla kaistalla oli liikennettä yllin kyllin. Onneksi vasemmalla kaistalla olevat autoilijat ymmärsivät pysähtyä ja he antoivat huolimattoman kuskimme kääntyä vasemmalle. 
> 
> Loppuosa matkasta sujui rallin sekä huolimattoman ajon merkeissä. Ei näin.


Kyseisellä pätkällä on neljä kaistaa. Tarkoitatko keskikaistalla suoraan menevien kaistaa vai toista vasemmalle kääntyvää kaistaa?

Edit. ajattelin väärään suuntaan. Missä kohdassa kaksikaistaista tietä on keskikaista?

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Kyseisellä pätkällä on neljä kaistaa. Tarkoitatko keskikaistalla suoraan menevien kaistaa vai toista vasemmalle kääntyvää kaistaa?
> 
> Edit. ajattelin väärään suuntaan. Missä kohdassa kaksikaistaista tietä on keskikaista?


Siis joo, oikeanpuolimmaisella. Muistin väärin, että olisi ollut kolmekin kaistaa.

----------


## Tarkastaja

4.10. Linja h16, Lähtö 17:10 Korkeasaaresta:

Koko Kulosaaren lenkki paukuteltiin melkeinpä kaikki hidastustöyssyt siihen malliin että kirjaimellisesti pompimme penkeissämme...päiväkotiryhmän lapsoset tosin naureskelivat ja ottivat ilon irti  :Smile:

----------


## jiipeehoo

Olin Mustikkamaalla odottamassa linjan 16 bussia klo 12:10 lähdölle, kuten muutama muukin. Ei kuulunut bussia, lähdin sitten kävelemään Isoisänsillalle, jossa näin linjan 16 Korkeasaariteipein olevan bussin ajavan kohti Herttoniemeä. Olikohan tämä se odottamani bussi vai seuraava, siitä ei havaintoa. Kiirettä pitää jokatapauksessa tuommoisena päivänä kuin tänään, kun Korkeasaaressa ei ollut pääsymaksuja.

----------


## Salomaa

Läksin äsken Elielinaukiolta linjan 321 bussiin. Noin klo 21.55 ja auto oli Nobinan 1108. Kuljettaja ajoi rauhallisesti, jarrutti hyvin pehmeästi ja vastaavasti lähti pysäkeiltä ilman pienintäkään nykäystä. Harvoin saa kokea näin rauhallista ja asiallista ajoa. Vaikka olisi linja aikataulustaaan jäljessä niin matkustajana pitäisin pienempänä pahana rauhallista ja turvallista kyytiä.

----------


## tkp

Kukkaistutukset kokevat kovia Vantaan Petaksessa https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/vantaa/ar...006266542.html

----------


## Juissi

> Läksin äsken Elielinaukiolta linjan 321 bussiin. Noin klo 21.55 ja auto oli Nobinan 1108. Kuljettaja ajoi rauhallisesti, jarrutti hyvin pehmeästi ja vastaavasti lähti pysäkeiltä ilman pienintäkään nykäystä. Harvoin saa kokea näin rauhallista ja asiallista ajoa. Vaikka olisi linja aikataulustaaan jäljessä niin matkustajana pitäisin pienempänä pahana rauhallista ja turvallista kyytiä.


Rauhallista saa olla, kunhan on etenevää. Alle nopeusrajoitusten ajamista en ymmärrä. Siihenkin törmää ajoittain ja on todella ärsyttävää.

----------


## Salomaa

> Rauhallista saa olla, kunhan on etenevää. Alle nopeusrajoitusten ajamista en ymmärrä. Siihenkin törmää ajoittain ja on todella ärsyttävää.


Pyöreä nopeusrajoitusmerkki luetaan suurin sallittu nopeus. Merkki siis ilmoittaa maksiminopeuden, joka on luvallinen. Auton nopeus voi olla sitä alhaisempi eikä se ole ongelma. Harvoin aikataulu sallii että se olisi 20-30km/h alempi.

----------


## anttiti

> Pyöreä nopeusrajoitusmerkki luetaan suurin sallittu nopeus. Merkki siis ilmoittaa maksiminopeuden, joka on luvallinen. Auton nopeus voi olla sitä alhaisempi eikä se ole ongelma. Harvoin aikataulu sallii että se olisi 20-30km/h alempi.


Tässä päästään iäisyys kysymykseen ja varsinkin suomalaisten eristyispiirteisyyteen siitä, että alhaiset nopeusrajoitukset parantavat turvallisuutta ja lisäävät joukkoliikenteen matkustajia. 

En ole kertaakaan, kuullut näissä asioissa mainitun, että nopeusrajoitusten iänikuisten alentamisten uhrina ovat myös linja-autot. Etenkin Mannerheimintiellä, tehtyjä perusteltiin yksityisautoilun ja päästöjen vähentämisellä. Muistutan myös siitä, että tien välityskyky on olennaisesti pienempi 40 km/h rajoituksella kuin 50 km/h. Lisäksi valojen säätöä ei havaintojeni mukaan ole toteutettu alemmalle nopeustasolle (tosin ei ollut ennenkään). Väittäisin, että ruuhkaisuus myös lisää bussikaistan väärinkäyttöä, mitä jo nykyisellään tapahtuu hyvin paljon.

----------


## Melamies

> Harvoin aikataulu sallii että se olisi 20-30km/h alempi.


Eipä salli mikään muukaan, jos rajoitus on 30 km/h. Seuratkaapa muuten bussien ja ratikoiden nopeuksia 30 km/h rajoitusalueilla gps:llä, jos todelliset käytettävät ajonopeudet kiinnostavat.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tässä päästään iäisyys kysymykseen ja varsinkin suomalaisten eristyispiirteisyyteen siitä, että alhaiset nopeusrajoitukset parantavat turvallisuutta ja lisäävät joukkoliikenteen matkustajia. 
> 
> En ole kertaakaan, kuullut näissä asioissa mainitun, että nopeusrajoitusten iänikuisten alentamisten uhrina ovat myös linja-autot. Etenkin Mannerheimintiellä, tehtyjä perusteltiin yksityisautoilun ja päästöjen vähentämisellä. Muistutan myös siitä, että tien välityskyky on olennaisesti pienempi 40 km/h rajoituksella kuin 50 km/h. Lisäksi valojen säätöä ei havaintojeni mukaan ole toteutettu alemmalle nopeustasolle (tosin ei ollut ennenkään). Väittäisin, että ruuhkaisuus myös lisää bussikaistan väärinkäyttöä, mitä jo nykyisellään tapahtuu hyvin paljon.


Nopeuden alentaminen lisää turvallisuutta, tämä on todettu monessa tutkimuksissa. Kun nopeus on alempi niin törmääminen toiseen ajoneuvoon tai jalankulkijaan aiheuttaa vähemmän vahinkoja. Mutta kun joku fanaattinen yksityisautoilija on saanut päähänsä että nopeuden alentaminen ei lisää turvallisuutta niin ei hän siitä luovu.

alkuperäinen toteamus oli alhainen ja turvallinen ajonopeus. Jos 50 km/h alueella kuljettaja ajaa 60km/h tai 40 km /h niin eiköhän täällä Joukkoliikennefoorumilla kannattaisi olla yhtä mieltä siitä, että 40 km /h on parempi.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Jos 50 km/h alueella kuljettaja ajaa 60km/h tai 40 km /h niin eiköhän täällä Joukkoliikennefoorumilla kannattaisi olla yhtä mieltä siitä, että 40 km /h on parempi.


50 km/h on edellä mainitussa tapauksessa kuitenkin kaikkein paras edellyttäen että mikään ulkoinen tekijä (huono sää, liikenteen ruuhkaisuus yms) ei tätä estä. Myös asiakkailla (=matkustajilla) on oikeus päästä perille ripeästi MUTTA turvallisesti. Pelkkä aikataulun löysyys ei ole mielestäni peruste hidasteluun, kuten usein käyttämälläni 97V:llä joskus Itäväylällä (bussi ajaa neljääkymppiä kun rajoitus 60 km/h) vaikuttaisi matkustajan näkökulmasta tapahtuvan.

----------


## Salomaa

> 50 km/h on edellä mainitussa tapauksessa kuitenkin kaikkein paras edellyttäen että mikään ulkoinen tekijä (huono sää, liikenteen ruuhkaisuus yms) ei tätä estä. Myös asiakkailla (=matkustajilla) on oikeus päästä perille ripeästi MUTTA turvallisesti. Pelkkä aikataulun löysyys ei ole mielestäni peruste hidasteluun, kuten usein käyttämälläni 97V:llä joskus Itäväylällä (bussi ajaa neljääkymppiä kun rajoitus 60 km/h) vaikuttaisi matkustajan näkökulmasta tapahtuvan.


On parempi että bussi tasaa aikataulua linjalla. silloin ajaa hiljempaa kuin rajoitus sallii, mutta vastaavasti autoa ei tarvitse seisottaa tyhjäkäynnillä tasauspysäkillä. Tämä on myös matkustajien. kaluston ja ilmaston kannalta parempi ratkaisu.

----------


## zige94

> Pelkkä aikataulun löysyys ei ole mielestäni peruste hidasteluun, kuten usein käyttämälläni 97V:llä joskus Itäväylällä (bussi ajaa neljääkymppiä kun rajoitus 60 km/h) vaikuttaisi matkustajan näkökulmasta tapahtuvan.


Juurikin näin. Ja tässä on ongelmana et saatetaan hidastaa takana tulevan bussin kulkua. Ohitus on lähes mahdottomuus kun seuraava pysäkki, jossa voi joutua pysähtymään voi tulla piakkoin, jolloin ei välttämättä ehtisi ohittamaan. Sillä takana tulevalla voikin olla kireempi aikataulu. Tätä on juuri saanut huomata mainitsemallasi Itäväylällä, jossa 97V etanoi edessä kun taas 841-843 pitäisi päästä ajaa lähelle suurinta sallittua.

----------


## Bellatrix

> On parempi että bussi tasaa aikataulua linjalla. silloin ajaa hiljempaa kuin rajoitus sallii, mutta vastaavasti autoa ei tarvitse seisottaa tyhjäkäynnillä tasauspysäkillä. Tämä on myös matkustajien. kaluston ja ilmaston kannalta parempi ratkaisu.


Mainitsemallani 97(V):llä ei ole ajantasauspysäkkejä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:18 ----------




> Juurikin näin. Ja tässä on ongelmana et saatetaan hidastaa takana tulevan bussin kulkua. Ohitus on lähes mahdottomuus kun seuraava pysäkki, jossa voi joutua pysähtymään voi tulla piakkoin, jolloin ei välttämättä ehtisi ohittamaan. Sillä takana tulevalla voikin olla kireempi aikataulu. Tätä on juuri saanut huomata mainitsemallasi Itäväylällä, jossa 97V etanoi edessä kun taas 841-843 pitäisi päästä ajaa lähelle suurinta sallittua.


Nimenomaan. Sitäpaitsi hidastelu on myös matkustajan kannalta erittäin ärsyttävää: matkustajana haluan päästä perille reippaasti (lue: nopeusrajoituksen mukaan -ei yli- tai alinopeudella- ajavalla kulkuneuvolla silloin kun rajoituksen noudattaminen on keli- yms olosuhteet huomioonottaen turvallista), en mateluvauhtia. Tosin en myöskään minkään "Keke Ruusperin" kuljettamana. Lisäksi minua ei matkustajana voisi vähempää kiinnostaa se, onko aikataulu tehty niin löysäksi että se aiheuttaa tämän hidastelun vai ei -sen korjaaminen on aikataulusuunnittelijoiden tehtävä.
Pieni tähän varsinaisesti kuulumaton anekdootti: Kun 97/97V nykymuodossaan aloitti liikennöinnin Mellunmäen metroaseman valmistuttua eteenkin 97V:n aikataulu oli niin kireä että bussi oli jatkuvasti jopa yli 5 minuuttia myöhässä Mellunmäestä lähtiessään. Nyt sitten on menty toiseen ääripäähän...

----------


## Salomaa

Itse matkustajana nautin siitä että kuljettaja ajaa rauhallisesti pysäkeille ja kiihdyttää tasaisesti pysäkiltä lähtiessä. Tämä myös siksi että autoissa on kyydissä liikuntarajoitteisia ja vanhuksia. Esim 39 kulkee tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa, joten turha ylinopeus aiheuttaa bussin seisottamisen Talin siirtolapuutarhan pysäkillä, joka on tasauspysäkki.

Edut ovat suuremmat kun tasauspysäkin kohdalla ollaan aikataulun mukaisesti. Hiljaa ajossa syntyy vähemmän päästöjä kuin ripeässä ajossa tasauspysäkille, jossa seisotetaan tyhjäkäynnillä.Tämä keskeisin syy miksi voidaan ajaa myös hiljaa.

----------


## tkp

> Edut ovat suuremmat kun tasauspysäkin kohdalla ollaan aikataulun mukaisesti. Hiljaa ajossa syntyy vähemmän päästöjä kuin ripeässä ajossa tasauspysäkille, jossa seisotetaan tyhjäkäynnillä.Tämä keskeisin syy miksi voidaan ajaa myös hiljaa.


Ripeästi tavoitenopeuteen säästää enemmän polttoainetta ja aiheuttaa vähemmän päästöjä kuin hitaasti junnaaminen https://www.is.fi/autot/art-2000005605296.html

----------


## Bellatrix

> Edut ovat suuremmat kun tasauspysäkin kohdalla ollaan aikataulun mukaisesti.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Pointti kuitenkin oli se, että linjalla 97/97V ei ole tasauspysäkkejä.

----------


## Salomaa

En tästä 97/97V  linjasta mene sanomaan mitään kun en ole sitä käyttänyt. Jos se toistuvasti junnaa huomattavan hitaasti, niin silloinhan aikataulusuunnittelussa on ongelma.

Viime aikoina muuten se 39 Talissa jatkaa useasti matkaansa samantien, koska kuljettaja ajaa sopivaa nopeutta. Tämä muuten perustuu siihen, että busseissa on näyttö, joka kertoo kuljettajalle, ollaanko etuajassa vai jäljessä. Monessa bussissa on myös taloudellisen ajon näyttö. Sitä en tiedä onko nämä näytöt kaikissa busseissa, mutta tästä tekniikasta osaa joku toinen foorumin kirjoittaja kertoa enemmän.

Ajan parhaimmillaan 15 joukkoliikennevälineellä päivässä ja silloin tällöin joku kuski antaa hanaa turhaan, mutta loppujen lopuksi äärimmäisen harvoin tapahtuu sitä että joku häiritsevän hiljaa. vähemmän kuin 1/1000 kyydistä.

----------


## zige94

> Itse matkustajana nautin siitä että kuljettaja ajaa rauhallisesti pysäkeille ja kiihdyttää tasaisesti pysäkiltä lähtiessä.


Kyllä ja tämä on useimmilla ammattilaisilla tavoitekkin. Mutta se ei tarkoita sitä että tarvitsee matkanopeutta pitää alhaisena. Voi kuitenkin kiihdyttää tasaisesti nopeusrajoituksen mukaiseen nopeuteen ja siitä jarruttaa tasaisesti pysähdyksiin pysäkille.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kyllä ja tämä on useimmilla ammattilaisilla tavoitekkin. Mutta se ei tarkoita sitä että tarvitsee matkanopeutta pitää alhaisena. Voi kuitenkin kiihdyttää tasaisesti nopeusrajoituksen mukaiseen nopeuteen ja siitä jarruttaa tasaisesti pysähdyksiin pysäkille.


Mitäs sitten tehdään ylinopeuksille, kun  alinopeus ei ole edes kielletty, aiheutti tällaisen keskustelun. Eräillä alueilla enemmistö kuljettajista rikkoo 30km/h ajamalla selvää ylinopeutta. Esim Konalantie ja Rinnekodintie.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Mitäs sitten tehdään ylinopeuksille, kun  alinopeus ei ole edes kielletty, aiheutti tällaisen keskustelun. Eräillä alueilla enemmistö kuljettajista rikkoo 30km/h ajamalla selvää ylinopeutta. Esim Konalantie ja Rinnekodintie.


Omasta mielestäni molemmat, sekä yli- että alinopeus ovat toisiinsa verrattavia ja kuuluvat kategoriaan "ei hyvä" (myös muussa liikenteessä kuin joukkoliikenteessä!). Parasta on että, kuten jo olen maininnutkin, ajetaan nopeusrajoitusten mukaan PAITSI JOS keli- tai muut olosuhteet (enkä tässä tarkoita liian löysää aikataulua vaan ruuhkia, huonoa säätä yms.) muuta edellyttävät. Tällöin liikenne yleensäkin pysyy sujuvampana.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Osako joku vastata, miksi jotkut kuljettajat arkailevat kiertoliittymiin ajoa? Vaikka  bussin nokka on jo kiertoliittymän reunaviivalla, jäädään odottamaan että tuleeko (henkilö)autoja ja vaikka lähimmät henkilöautot ovat 20 m päässä liittymästä niin odotetaan että ne ovat ensin menneet ja sittten vasta ajetaan bussi liittymään.

Kerran kysyin kun itselläni oli kiire, eräältä vanhemmalta mieskuskilta että miksi hän päästää henkilöautot ennen bussia kiertoliittymästä, vaikka bussilla olisi etuajo-oikeus, niin hän vastasi että "muuten ne jäisivät bussin jälkeen". Hämmästyin vastauksesta. Onko oikein toimittu? 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Osako joku vastata, miksi jotkut kuljettajat arkailevat kiertoliittymiin ajoa? Vaikka  bussin nokka on jo kiertoliittymän reunaviivalla, jäädään odottamaan että tuleeko (henkilö)autoja ja vaikka lähimmät henkilöautot ovat 20 m päässä liittymästä niin odotetaan että ne ovat ensin menneet ja sittten vasta ajetaan bussi liittymään.
> 
> Kerran kysyin kun itselläni oli kiire, eräältä vanhemmalta mieskuskilta että miksi hän päästää henkilöautot ennen bussia kiertoliittymästä, vaikka bussilla olisi etuajo-oikeus, niin hän vastasi että "muuten ne jäisivät bussin jälkeen". Hämmästyin vastauksesta. Onko oikein toimittu? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei espoolaiset osaa ajaa niihin kiertoliittymiin muutenkaan. Jo kauan ennen hidastetaan tai pysähdytään ihmettelemään, että kuka menee missäkin järjestyksessä. Ja jos ei ketään näy missään, jäädään odottelemaan jos vaikka jostain kuitenkin joku tulisi, jonka voisi päästää ennen. On todella raivostuttavaa ajaa tällaisten perässä. Mutta kai niiden kiertoliittymien tarkoituksena onkin hidastaa ajonopeuksia ja siinä ne totisesti toimivat. Jatkuvat jarrutukset ja kiihdytykset eivät taida olla ympäristölle kovin edukkaita, mutta sellainen ei toki ketään kiinnosta.

----------


## Akizz

> Ei espoolaiset osaa ajaa niihin kiertoliittymiin muutenkaan.


En kyllä oikein usko että asuinkaupunki voi vaikuttaa siihen, kuinka kiertoliittymiin osataan ajaa. Olisi biologisesti hieman outoa.

----------


## tkp

En tiedä vaikuttaako asuinkaupunki asiaan, mutta se missä ajetaan vaikuttaa. Mm. Riihimäellä tuntuu olevan iso joukko autoilijoita joille liikennesäännöt on vaikea asia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En kyllä oikein usko että asuinkaupunki voi vaikuttaa siihen, kuinka kiertoliittymiin osataan ajaa. Olisi biologisesti hieman outoa.


Kiertoliittymät eivät ole mikään uusi juttu pk-seudulla enää. Nyt oli vaan kyse siitä että miksi bussikuskit ovat niiden kohdalla niin ylikohteliaita henkilöautoilijoille.

t. Rainer

----------


## canis lupus

> Osako joku vastata, miksi jotkut kuljettajat arkailevat kiertoliittymiin ajoa? Vaikka  bussin nokka on jo kiertoliittymän reunaviivalla, jäädään odottamaan että tuleeko (henkilö)autoja ja vaikka lähimmät henkilöautot ovat 20 m päässä liittymästä niin odotetaan että ne ovat ensin menneet ja sittten vasta ajetaan bussi liittymään.
> 
> Kerran kysyin kun itselläni oli kiire, eräältä vanhemmalta mieskuskilta että miksi hän päästää henkilöautot ennen bussia kiertoliittymästä, vaikka bussilla olisi etuajo-oikeus, niin hän vastasi että "muuten ne jäisivät bussin jälkeen". Hämmästyin vastauksesta. Onko oikein toimittu? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Henkilöauto tulee sen 20 metriä yllättävän nopeasti. Siinä vaiheessa ei kerkeä 12-15 metrinen pötkö kiihtyä taikka valua liittymään etteikö henkilöautot joutuisi jarruttamaan tai pahimmillaan tulla kylkeen

Jos on niin kiire että täytyy kuljettajaa hoputtaa niin mene edellisellä bussilla. Suurin osa matkustajista tahtoo rauhallisen ja turvallisen siirtymän joten sun kiirees ei merkitse mitään. Se on aika huono sun kommentoida ylipäätään kuljettajan ajamista jos et ole itse elämässäsi ajanut metriäkään isoa autoa. Minä ajan tuntiliksalla joten minulla ei ainakaan ole mihinkään kiire

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Henkilöauto tulee sen 20 metriä yllättävän nopeasti. Siinä vaiheessa ei kerkeä 12-15 metrinen pötkö kiihtyä taikka valua liittymään etteikö henkilöautot joutuisi jarruttamaan tai pahimmillaan tulla kylkeen


No sittenpä oppii



> Jos on niin kiire että täytyy kuljettajaa hoputtaa niin mene edellisellä bussilla. Suurin osa matkustajista tahtoo rauhallisen ja turvallisen siirtymän joten sun kiirees ei merkitse mitään. Se on aika huono sun kommentoida ylipäätään kuljettajan ajamista jos et ole itse elämässäsi ajanut metriäkään isoa autoa. Minä ajan tuntiliksalla joten minulla ei ainakaan ole mihinkään kiire


Nythän on näin että matkustaja on maksanut kyydistä ja on lupa olettaa että bussi kulkee aikataulun mukaan. Tiedän että aikatauluissa on löysää sen verran että yksi kieroliiittymä ei nyt maailmaa kaada vaikka kuski päästäisi kaikki henkilöautot  jotka tulevat jopa 50 m päästä sen edelle. 
On myös tilanteita että bussi tulee myöhässä mutta silti ei kuski tee mitään ehtiäkseen ajaa myöhästymisen kiinni vaan jatkaa samaa hidasta ajotyyliään.

Se kerta kun hoputin oli lauantai-aamu n klo 7:30 ja meid'än (siis koko perhe) piti ehtiä Tallinnan laivaan joka lähti jotain 9:15 paikkeilla. Edellinen bussi olisi lähtenyt jo tuntia aikaisemmin eli olisi pitänyt lähteä jo 6:30.
Kuski oli epäsiisti (suomalainen) vanhempi mies ja saattoi olla jopa laskuhumalassa tai krapulassa, koska niin epävarmaa ajo oli, ja bussi saapui Ruoholahteen n 20 minuuttia myöhässä (tämä oli aikaan ennen länsimetroa). Ehdittiin kuitenkin laivaan mutta olisi tehnyt mieli soittaa poliisit puhalluttamaan hänet. Mutta se selitys että halusi päästää henkilöautot edelle siksi "ettei ne jäisi bussin perään" jäi ihmetyttämään. Ovatko bussimatkustajat B-luokan kansalaisia yksityisautoilijoihin verrattuna?  Tietysti bussien hitaalle ajolle voi löytyä muitakin selityksiä kuin kuskin päihtymys tai känkkäränkkätuuli. Moottorissa, jarruissa, vaihteistossa, jousituksessa tai ohjauksessa voi olla vikaa, mutta silloin pitää kuskin jossain vaiheessa matkaa kertoa että näin on ja mahdollisesti keskeyttää ajaminen ja se on ymmärrettävämpäää kuin että kuski haluaa palvella etupäässä henkilöautoilla ajavia.

t. Rainer

----------


## canis lupus

> No sittenpä oppii
> 
> Nythän on näin että matkustaja on maksanut kyydistä ja on lupa olettaa että bussi kulkee aikataulun mukaan.
> t. Rainer


On lupa olettaa mutta näin ei ole. Liikenteessä on niin paljon vaihtuvia tekijöitä ettei ole mitenkäön mahdollista joka lähdöllä ajaa tarkkaan samaan aikaan. Etuaika voidaan korjata hidastelemalla, myöhästelyä ei. Aikataulut ovat suuntaa antavia. Tee vapaasti näistä myöhästelijöistä vaan palautetta HSL:lle, ne menevät suoraan roskakoriin

----------


## tkp

Kuinkahan monta miljoonaa kertaa on todettu että aikataulujen ajat ovat arvioita, ja päätepysäkin/ajantasauspysäkkien kellonajat ovat aikoja joita ennen bussi ei lähde.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuinkahan monta miljoonaa kertaa on todettu että aikataulujen ajat ovat arvioita, ja päätepysäkin/ajantasauspysäkkien kellonajat ovat aikoja joita ennen bussi ei lähde.


Nyt kirjoitin tapauksesta jossa oli lauantai-aamu, ei mitään ruuhkaa mutta bussi oli lähtenyt jo päättäriltä Espoossa myöhässä, oli ylikohtelias autoilijoille kiertoliittymässä ja körötteli länsiväylää 60-70 km/h ja oli lopulta myöhässä n 20 min. Sellaiset tapaukset ovat harvinaisia mutta jos hidas etenemine olisi johtunut bussin teknisistä vioista, olisi kuskin pitänyt pysäyttää matkanteko esim Ison Omenan kohdalla ja ohjata matkustajat johonkin muuhun bussiin. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ja sellaisina aikoina kun vuoroväli on muutenkin harva, voi matkustajakin odottaa että bussi edes yrittää pysyä aikataulussa.

On kanssa sattunut että taksit eivät ole toimineet odotusten mukaisesti, oikeastaan useammien kuin bussit vaikka taksia käytän aika harvoin, mutta niitsä pitää varmaan kirjoittaa johonkin taksifoorumiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## zige94

> Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ja sellaisina aikoina kun vuoroväli on muutenkin harva, voi matkustajakin odottaa että bussi edes yrittää pysyä aikataulussa.


Millä perusteella matkustaja voi tälläistä odottaa? Meidän linjoilla on ainakin mainitseminasi "hiljaisina aikoina" useita minuutteja tiukempi aikataulu kuin ruuhka-aikana, eli tämä vähäinen liikenne on huomioitu jo monien linjojen aikatauluissa. Meillä on linjoja, joilla et pysty aikataulussa hiljaisina aikoina saati edes ruuhka-aikaan. Ja sen voin myös sanoa etten mä pidä yhtään sen enempää kiirettä oon sitten 20 minuuttia myöhässä kuin olisin tasan aikataulussa. Sama rauhallinen, turvallinen ja tasainen ajotapa koko ajan. Jos joku matkustaja tulee valittamaan et hänellä on kiire, voinko ajaa nopeammin niin pyydän häntä ajamaan itse. Usein menevät takaisin istumaan ja pysyvät hiljaa loppu matkan.

----------


## Salomaa

Olen tästä Rainerin kanssa samaa mieltä. Jos bussi on ympyrän reunaviivalla ja henkilöauto 50 metrin päässä ympyrästä niin bussi tuikkaa silloin ympyrään. Mutta hämmästyttävän paljon kuskeja, joilta puuttuu tämä rohkeus. Esim Kaupintiellä päässä Pitäjänmäen aseman tuntumassa pitää tuikata ympyrään, vaikka auto on tunnelissa. Kyllä sieltä henkilöautosta jarrut löytyy. Eikä henkilöauton   tarvitse edes äkkijarrutusta tehdä.

----------


## vristo

> Kyllä sieltä henkilöautosta jarrut löytyy. Eikä henkilöauton   tarvitse edes äkkijarrutusta tehdä.


 Jos tulee bussilla tai millä tahansa muulla ajoneuvolla liikenneympyrään, väistämisvelvollisuus, niin, että väistettävä joutuu jarruttamaan tai väistämään sen takia, on jo toiminut väärin. Ajokokeessa tämä johtaisi hylkyyn. Lisäksi liikenneympyrään tullessa ja sieltä poistuttaessa on muitakin väistettäviä (mm. jalankulkijat ja pyöräilijät). 

Kannattaa muistaa, että siinä bussin ratin ääressä on ammattilainen ja meitä ammattilaisia on niin monenlaisia kuin on maailmassa ihmisiäkin. On myös erilaisista kokemusta linja-auton kuljettamisesta; joku voi olla linjalla ensimmäistä päivää kun taas jollainen toisella on eläkepuuhat mielessään. Ja kaikkea siltä väliltä.

----------


## marX

> En tiedä vaikuttaako asuinkaupunki asiaan, mutta se missä ajetaan vaikuttaa. Mm. Riihimäellä tuntuu olevan iso joukko autoilijoita joille liikennesäännöt on vaikea asia.


Aika off-topiciksi menee, mutta enpä malta olla kommentoimatta. Tuli melkoin flashback 20 vuoden takaa, kun Riihimäellä suoritin venäläisillä maastokuorma-autoilla puolustusvoimien ajo-opetusta ja myöhemmin palvelustehtäviä. Riihimäen ehdoton erikoisuus on liikenneympyrät, jotka eivät olekaan liikenneympyröitä vaan kokoelma tavallisia tasa-arvoisia risteyksiä. Löytyy ainakin tästä kaksin kappalein: https://goo.gl/maps/NaDNw234LLEzoBwK8

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos tulee bussilla tai millä tahansa muulla ajoneuvolla liikenneympyrään, väistämisvelvollisuus, niin, että väistettävä joutuu jarruttamaan tai väistämään sen takia, on jo toiminut väärin. Ajokokeessa tämä johtaisi hylkyyn. Lisäksi liikenneympyrään tullessa ja sieltä poistuttaessa on muitakin väistettäviä (mm. jalankulkijat ja pyöräilijät). 
> 
> Kannattaa muistaa, että siinä bussin ratin ääressä on ammattilainen ja meitä ammattilaisia on niin monenlaisia kuin on maailmassa ihmisiäkin. On myös erilaisista kokemusta linja-auton kuljettamisesta; joku voi olla linjalla ensimmäistä päivää kun taas jollainen toisella on eläkepuuhat mielessään. Ja kaikkea siltä väliltä.


Tarkoitin lähinna sitä että jos henkilöauto on tulossa 100 metrin päässä ympyrästä ja bussi ympyrän reunalla, niin silloin ihan huoletta voi tuikata ympyrään sisään.  Myös ympyrän muotoilulla on merkitystä. Edellä puhutusta ympyrästä Pitäjänmäen suunnasta voi ajaa varsin suurella nopeudella ympyrään.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kaikki tulevat ympyrään kolmion takaa, ja ympyrässä jo olevaa väistetään. On ihan oma ongelma, jos tulee ympyrään liian kovaa. Silloin jää myös suojatiet huonolle katsomiselle. Ei tässä pitäisi olla mitään ihmeellistä.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuohon marxin mainitesemaa ympyrään voi kuvan perusteella ajaa vauhdilla, niinkuin nyt keskuteltuun Pitäjänmäen pienempää ympyrää. Sen sijaan Veikkolassa oleviin ympyröihin on ajettava hiljaa. Siten hyvä ympyrä on sellainen, johon ei voi ajaa suurella nopeudella. 

hiljaa.https://www.google.fi/maps/place/028...5!4d24.4431908

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaikki tulevat ympyrään kolmion takaa, ja ympyrässä jo olevaa väistetään. On ihan oma ongelma, jos tulee ympyrään liian kovaa. Silloin jää myös suojatiet huonolle katsomiselle. Ei tässä pitäisi olla mitään ihmeellistä.


Tätä halusin siis ensimmäisessä asiaa koskevassa viestissäni kysyä: Minkä takia bussin, jonka nokka on jo ympyrän reunaviivalla, pitäisi väistää henkilöautoja jotka lähestyvät ympyrää n 20 metrin päässä reunaviivalta? Yksinkerrtaistamisen vuoksi niin en tarkoita noita isompia ympyröitä joissa monta kaistaa kuten Pitäjänmäen, vaan sellaisia pienempiä tyypillisiä asuinalueiden ympyröitä joissa 40 km/h rajoitus katuverkossa.

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Minkä takia bussin, jonka nokka on jo ympyrän reunaviivalla, pitäisi väistää henkilöautoja jotka lähestyvät ympyrää n 20 metrin päässä reunaviivalta?


 Jotta ei käy näin:
https://youtu.be/6yUGGlgQsTo

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:52 ----------

Neljääkymppiä liikkuessaankin ajoneuvo kulkee yli 11 metriä sekunnissa, joten 20 metrin päässä oleva auto on alle kahdessa sekunnissa kiertoliitymässä. Ehtiikö iso bussi alta pois siinä ajassa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jotta ei käy näin:
> https://youtu.be/6yUGGlgQsTo
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:52 ----------
> 
> Neljääkymppiä liikkuessaankin ajoneuvo kulkee yli 11 metriä sekunnissa, joten 20 metrin päässä oleva auto on alle kahdessa sekunnissa kiertoliitymässä. Ehtiikö iso bussi alta pois siinä ajassa?


Mä en oikein ymmärrä. Videon lähtötilanteessa bussi oli kauempana ympyrästä kuin henkilöauto. Mutta toisinpäin, jos bussin nokka on jo reunaviivalla, mutta h-auto 20 m päässä, niin miksi bussin pitää väistää? Mun liikenneopin mukaan se joka on kauempana ympyrästä väistää. Ja bussiin kanssa harva henkilöautoilija uskaltaa ottaa mittaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## canis lupus

> Mä en oikein ymmärrä. Videon lähtötilanteessa bussi oli kauempana ympyrästä kuin henkilöauto. Mutta toisinpäin, jos bussin nokka on jo reunaviivalla, mutta h-auto 20 m päässä, niin miksi bussin pitää väistää? Mun liikenneopin mukaan se joka on kauempana ympyrästä väistää. Ja bussiin kanssa harva henkilöautoilija uskaltaa ottaa mittaa. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei ole olemassa mitään isomman oikeutta. Vaikka videon bussi olisikin ollut jo reunaviivalla kun hlöauto oli vielä suojatien kohdalla niin henkilöauto olisi voinut törmätä bussin takaosaan niin että linja-autonkuljettaja olisi ollut syyllinen kolariin. Ei olisi millään kerennyt alta pois. Ylipäänsä suuri osa henkilöautoista ajavat lähes aina ylinopeutta joten tämäkin asia tulee vastuullisen kuljettajan huomioida

Edelleenkin. Linja-auto on hidas ja köykänen vikkelien henkilöautojen seassa

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei ole olemassa mitään isomman oikeutta. Vaikka videon bussi olisikin ollut jo reunaviivalla kun hlöauto oli vielä suojatien kohdalla niin henkilöauto olisi voinut törmätä bussin takaosaan niin että linja-autonkuljettaja olisi ollut syyllinen kolariin. Ei olisi millään kerennyt alta pois. Ylipäänsä suuri osa henkilöautoista ajavat lähes aina ylinopeutta joten tämäkin asia tulee vastuullisen kuljettajan huomioida
> 
> Edelleenkin. Linja-auto on hidas ja köykänen vikkelien henkilöautojen seassa


Miten niin syyllinen kolariin? Se joka ensin on tullut kiertoliittymään saa mennä ensin. Muiden on säädettävä vauhtinsa sen mukaan. Jos ajaa jonkun ympyrän sisällä olevan perään niin se on voi voi. Ei ole olemassa mitään sääntöjä erikseen busseille ja muille jotka liikkuvat hitaammin. 
Kiertoliittymät ovat niin uusia asia näköjään mutta liikennesäännöt niihin sisään ajamisessa ovat sama kuin jos liittyy kärkikolmiolla merkityssä risteyksessä etuajo-oikeutetulle tielle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Etika

> Ei ole olemassa mitään isomman oikeutta. Vaikka videon bussi olisikin ollut jo reunaviivalla kun hlöauto oli vielä suojatien kohdalla niin henkilöauto olisi voinut törmätä bussin takaosaan niin että linja-autonkuljettaja olisi ollut syyllinen kolariin. Ei olisi millään kerennyt alta pois. Ylipäänsä suuri osa henkilöautoista ajavat lähes aina ylinopeutta joten tämäkin asia tulee vastuullisen kuljettajan huomioida


Ei se linja-auto tuollaisessa tilanteessa olisi ollut syyllinen kolariin. Ympyrään tuleva ajoneuvo on väistämisvelvollinen ympyrässä oleviin nähden.

----------


## Melamies

Moni henkilöautolla kaahaava ilmeisesti luulee järjettömän tilannenopeuden muodostavan hänelle etuajo-oikeuden. Jos ympyrään tulossa oleva bussi on pysähdyksissä tai etenee ryömintävauhtia ja kaahari revittää ympyrään kauempaa, on tietysti matkustajien ja kaikkien turvallisuuden ja mukavuuden vuoksi järkevää antaa kaaharin mennä ensin, vaikka näin hänen huono käytöksensä palkitaankin. Aikoinaan Ranskassa käydessäni havaitsin kuolemaa halveksivan ajotyylin liikenneympyröissä olevan sääntö eikä poikkeus. Suomessa tilanne on vielä toistaiseksi parempi, mutta niin meillä kuin muuallakin pienisäteiset ympyrät vaativat kaikilta malttia ja joustavuutta.
Tänään olin poistumassa Raision ABC:ltä henkilöautolla ja olin ainoa auto ympyrässä, kun eteeni tupsahti runsaassa maakuormassa oleva kuorma-auto, jonka kuljettaja näyttikin olevan kahvitauon tarpeessa. (ABC:llä oli jo muutama sellainen kuorma-auto parkissa) Ehkä kuljettaja ajatteli minun henkilöautollani joustavan, ettei hän joudu pysähtymään raskaan kuormansa kanssa. No niin joustinkin ja mitäpä siitä, eihän se ollut edes läheltä piti tilanne, koska meidän molempien nopeus oli varsin maltillinen. Joskus aikoinaan ajoin täysperän kanssa ympyrään, joka oli tyhjä. Yhdistelmäni kiihtyi luonnolisesti hitaasti verrattuna henkilöautoon ja perävaunu ei ollut edes vielä kokonaan ympyrän puolella, kun toisesta suunnasta henkilöautolla revittänyt ukkeli alkoi nojaamaan torveen oikein urakalla. Siinä kohtaa pysähdyin ja menin katsomaan oliko esim hänen autonsa konepelti osunut perävaunun pyöriin tai alustarakenteisiin. Ei ollut, vaikka hän olikin ajanut tosi lähelle. Hän huusi, ettenkö tiedä ettei rekalla saa ajaa ympyrään niin, että joku muu joutuu pysähtymään sen vuoksi ympyrässä. Ehkä näin monet ajattelevat bussienkin kohdalla.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Vastaavaa käytöstä oli myös Turun linja-autoaseman pienessä ympyrässä. H-autoilija tulee selvästi myöhemmin ympyrään, kuin minä bussilla, mutta vastaavasti hän tuli lujaa. Sitten alkoi torven soitto. Menin kysymään, mikä on ongelma. Kuulemma minun täytyy väistää, syy ei oikein selvinnyt. Käski painua minun helvettiin, ja kurvasi tiukasti oikealla katsomatta pyörätietä. Onneksi pyöräilijä ei jäänyt auton alle!

----------


## Salomaa

> Tätä halusin siis ensimmäisessä asiaa koskevassa viestissäni kysyä: Minkä takia bussin, jonka nokka on jo ympyrän reunaviivalla, pitäisi väistää henkilöautoja jotka lähestyvät ympyrää n 20 metrin päässä reunaviivalta? Yksinkerrtaistamisen vuoksi niin en tarkoita noita isompia ympyröitä joissa monta kaistaa kuten Pitäjänmäen, vaan sellaisia pienempiä tyypillisiä asuinalueiden ympyröitä joissa 40 km/h rajoitus katuverkossa.
> 
> t. Rainer


Juuri tätä samaa minäkin jankkaan. Tarkoitan sitä että jotkut kuskit ovat turhan arkoja ympyrään ajamisessa. Sillöin tällöin tosiaan näkee että kuski ympyrän reunaviivalla odottaa turhaan niitä autoja, jotka vasta ovat lähestymässä ympyrää.

Mutta videolla selvästi henkilöauto on jo ympyrässä ja kuski tuikkaa törkeästi eteen. En tarkoita sitä että ympyrässä jo olevan auton eteen kiilataan.

----------


## vristo

> Juuri tätä samaa minäkin jankkaan. Tarkoitan sitä että jotkut kuskit ovat turhan arkoja ympyrään ajamisessa. Sillöin tällöin tosiaan näkee että kuski ympyrän reunaviivalla odottaa turhaan niitä autoja, jotka vasta ovat lähestymässä ympyrää.


 Jankataan sitten lisää, että liikenneympyrään saavuttaessa ja siitä poistuttaessa on paljon huomioitavaa ja väistettävää, etenkin jalankulkijat ja pyöräilijät. 

Itse en ole ollut kolmevuosikymmenisen työurani aikana osallisena yhdessäkään vakavassa liikennevahingossa (nyt koputan puuta); kun liikutaan isolla ajoneuvolla, ei pidä puhua arkuudesta vaan ennakoinnista. Liikenteessä ei ole oikeuksia vaan velvollisuuksia.

----------


## 339-DF

Keskustelu on aika mielenkiintoista täällä. Tietysti käytännössä törmää useinkin siihen, että kolmion takaa (ollaanpa ympyrässä tai tavallisessa risteyksessä) syöksyy eteen iso bussi, joka pakottaa päätietä ajavan jarruttamaan enemmän tai vähemmän äkillisesti, jottei synny kolaria. Väistämisvelvollisuudella kai kuitenkin ihan yksiselitteisesti tarkoitetaan sitä, että toisen eteen ei ole lupa tulla siten, että toisen ajaminen häiriintyy. Mahtaako Salomaalla olla ajokorttia?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Omasta mielestäni linja-autonkuljettajalla ei tulisi koskaan olla niin kiire tai huono asenne, etteikö hän voisi joustaa, väistää tai onnettomuuden välttämiseksi luopua oikeuksistaan. Itse ainakin linja-autolla ajaessani annan kiireisten (yleensä henkilöautojen) mennä ensin, jotta saa keskittyä itse ajamiseen rauhassa, niin liikenneympyrässä, pysäkeillä, käännöksissä ym., vaikka minulla olisikin etuajo-oikeus.

----------


## Salomaa

> Keskustelu on aika mielenkiintoista täällä. Tietysti käytännössä törmää useinkin siihen, että kolmion takaa (ollaanpa ympyrässä tai tavallisessa risteyksessä) syöksyy eteen iso bussi, joka pakottaa päätietä ajavan jarruttamaan enemmän tai vähemmän äkillisesti, jottei synny kolaria. Väistämisvelvollisuudella kai kuitenkin ihan yksiselitteisesti tarkoitetaan sitä, että toisen eteen ei ole lupa tulla siten, että toisen ajaminen häiriintyy. Mahtaako Salomaalla olla ajokorttia?


Olen tehnyt kahta ammattia, joissa auto on oleellinen työväline. Myös Rainer selitti hyvin selkeästi, että puhumme siitä, että ympyrän reunalla oleva bussi jaa odottamaan ympyrään kaukaa saapuvia henkilöautoja. Siten tässä ei ollenkaan puhuta väistämisvelvollisuudesta.

----------


## canis lupus

> Olen tehnyt kahta ammattia, joissa auto on oleellinen työväline. Myös Rainer selitti hyvin selkeästi, että puhumme siitä, että ympyrän reunalla oleva bussi jaa odottamaan ympyrään kaukaa saapuvia henkilöautoja. Siten tässä ei ollenkaan puhuta väistämisvelvollisuudesta.


Mahdollisesti olet sattanut missata jotain. Et sieltä matkustajan paikalta näe kaikkea. Pyöräilijä saattoi olla lähestymässä ympyrää mutta kääntyikin poispäin näyttämättä suuntamerkkiä tms.

Henkilöautoille ympyrät ovat vahvuus, raskaalle kalustolle heikkous. Kuljrttajat kyllä tiedämme että kaikkiin ei voi eikä saa luottaa täysin liikenteessä. 40 alueella sieltä tosiaankin moni tulee ympyrään 60 km/h. Parempi perillä myöhään kun ei ollenkaan. 90% matkustajista onneksi osaa valita bussinsa niin että kerkeää vielä seuraavallakin vuorolla

----------


## Rebiaf

Osin tämä "ongelma" johtuu varmasti nykyisten bussien ekologisuudesta. Jos ennen ympyrään ajamista joutuu pysähtymään, auton siirtäminen sen jälkeen oman pituutensa verran vie helposti aikaa noin kymmenen minuuttia. (tämä oli kärjistys). Minulle bussikuskina on henkilöautoilija soittanut torvea kun "ajoin eteen" ympyrässä. En vain kyennyt näkemään niin kauas ympyrän toiselle puolelle etten olisi ollut vauhdikkaasti ympyrään tulleen henkilöauton tiellä...

----------


## Salomaa

> Mahdollisesti olet sattanut missata jotain. Et sieltä matkustajan paikalta näe kaikkea. Pyöräilijä saattoi olla lähestymässä ympyrää mutta kääntyikin poispäin näyttämättä suuntamerkkiä tms.
> 
> Henkilöautoille ympyrät ovat vahvuus, raskaalle kalustolle heikkous. Kuljrttajat kyllä tiedämme että kaikkiin ei voi eikä saa luottaa täysin liikenteessä. 40 alueella sieltä tosiaankin moni tulee ympyrään 60 km/h. Parempi perillä myöhään kun ei ollenkaan. 90% matkustajista onneksi osaa valita bussinsa niin että kerkeää vielä seuraavallakin vuorolla


Ongelma on siinä että keskustelussa sotketaan kaksi asiaa: ympyrässä oleva auto ja ympyrää lähestymässä oleva auto. Kun ympyrän reunalla oleva auto ajaa ympyrään, niin silloin se on ympyrässä. Siinä tilanteessa ympyrää lähestyvä auto hiljentää vauhtia, koska ympyrässä ajavalla on etuajo-oikeus. Kun bussin etupuskuri on ympyrän reunaviivan kohdalla, niin silloin suojatiet ovat jo bussin takana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:38 ----------




> Osin tämä "ongelma" johtuu varmasti nykyisten bussien ekologisuudesta. Jos ennen ympyrään ajamista joutuu pysähtymään, auton siirtäminen sen jälkeen oman pituutensa verran vie helposti aikaa noin kymmenen minuuttia. (tämä oli kärjistys). Minulle bussikuskina on henkilöautoilija soittanut torvea kun "ajoin eteen" ympyrässä. En vain kyennyt näkemään niin kauas ympyrän toiselle puolelle etten olisi ollut vauhdikkaasti ympyrään tulleen henkilöauton tiellä...


Juuri tätä esimerkkiä tarkoitin. Bussikuski ajoi oikein ja henkilöauto  töppäsi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:41 ----------




> Vastaavaa käytöstä oli myös Turun linja-autoaseman pienessä ympyrässä. H-autoilija tulee selvästi myöhemmin ympyrään, kuin minä bussilla, mutta vastaavasti hän tuli lujaa. Sitten alkoi torven soitto. Menin kysymään, mikä on ongelma. Kuulemma minun täytyy väistää, syy ei oikein selvinnyt. Käski painua minun helvettiin, ja kurvasi tiukasti oikealla katsomatta pyörätietä. Onneksi pyöräilijä ei jäänyt auton alle!


tässä toinen esimerkki tilanteista, joita olen yrittänyt selventää.

----------


## anttiti

> Olen tehnyt kahta ammattia, joissa auto on oleellinen työväline. Myös Rainer selitti hyvin selkeästi, että puhumme siitä, että ympyrän reunalla oleva bussi jaa odottamaan ympyrään kaukaa saapuvia henkilöautoja. Siten tässä ei ollenkaan puhuta väistämisvelvollisuudesta.


Itse poikkeuksetta valolla näyttäen annan bussille tilaa tulla ymprään, jos itse lähden edellisestä lititymästä paikoiltaan. Jarruttaminen, päästäen väistämisvelvollisuudenhan on ns. turhaan ja silloin, mahdollisessa perään ajossa syy on turhaan jarruttajan.

Itse tunnen linja-auton kuljettajan, ja tiedän, että linja-autolla ympyrään tullessa (myös mielellään henkilöautolla) ei vauhtia saisi päästää pysähtymään, koska silloin sisään pääsy vaikeutuu huomattavasti. 

Väistämisvelvollisuus merkitsee sitä, ettei päätien liikennettä, jonka sujuminen on ensisijaiseksi tarkoitettu saa häiritä (tässä tilantees pyörimistila on etuajo-oikeutettutie).

Suomessa lähes poikkeuksetta ärsyttää (etenkin Euroopan matkojen jälkeen) se, että aina pienimpäänkin väliin väkisin tungetaan ja pakotetaan toinen jarruttamaan. Itse soitan torvea, vasta jos joudun kovaa jarruttamaan, mutta pienikin ärsyttää. Kuitenkin yritän inhimillisyytenä ajatella, ettei se ole tahallista.

Se, että ympyrään tullaan "eteen" riippuu ajoneuvosta. Nokan paikka on mielestäni se ratkaisevin. Jos täykin etuosa on ympyrässä, tottakai ympyrän toisella puolella oletan jo, että myös se perävaunu tulee sieltä. Mutta se, että toinen on tulossa pysähdyksistä edellisestä liitymästä ympyrään niin en itse edes henkilöautolla, kehtaisi tulla eteen, kyse on silloin väistämisvelvollisuuden noudattamatta jättämisestä. Sen takia, tämä suomalaisten osaamattomuus vilkunkäytössä olisikin tärkeää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Väistämisvelvollisuus merkitsee sitä, ettei päätien liikennettä, jonka sujuminen on ensisijaiseksi tarkoitettu saa häiritä (tässä tilantees pyörimistila on etuajo-oikeutettutie).
> 
> Suomessa lähes poikkeuksetta ärsyttää (etenkin Euroopan matkojen jälkeen) se, että aina pienimpäänkin väliin väkisin tungetaan ja pakotetaan toinen jarruttamaan. Itse soitan torvea, vasta jos joudun kovaa jarruttamaan, mutta pienikin ärsyttää. Kuitenkin yritän inhimillisyytenä ajatella, ettei se ole tahallista.


Tätä liikenneympyrä-problematiikkaa on nyt selvitetty ja kiitän keskustelijoita.

Palatakseni siihen että sivutieltä tulevilla on aina väistämisvelvollisuus päätiellä ajavia kohtaan jos se on liikennemerkeillä osoitettu, niin kokeilkaapa vaikka ajaa kantatietä 51 + valtatietä 25 Kirkkonummi-Hanko  ja laskekaa montako vanhaa volvoa tai toyotaa tulee sivutieltä suoraan eteenne että joudutte jarruttamaan! Molempien käsien sormet eivät riitä!

t. Rainer

----------


## salama

Pyöräillessä Helsingissä on mukava aina ajaa hieman pienempiä teitä joissa menee bussilinja koska niissä on yleensä kärkikolmiot sivuteillä, ei aina kuten esimerkiksi Kivalterintiellä Ogelissa.... mistähän se johtuu......

----------


## 339-DF

> Pyöräillessä Helsingissä on mukava aina ajaa hieman pienempiä teitä joissa menee bussilinja koska niissä on yleensä kärkikolmiot sivuteillä, ei aina kuten esimerkiksi Kivalterintiellä Ogelissa.... mistähän se johtuu......


Lähiöissä ei käytännössä ole tasa-arvoisia risteyksiä, ja bussit eivät tietenkään pienimmillä pussinperätonttikaduilla kulje.

----------


## Melamies

Saako kuljettaja poistaa epämiellyttävän matkustajan moottoritielle?

Abdirahim "Husu" Hussein teki näin taksia ajaessaan:

https://www.iltalehti.fi/politiikka/...a-75e59ff57aa8

----------


## Akizz

> Saako kuljettaja poistaa epämiellyttävän matkustajan moottoritielle?
> 
> Abdirahim "Husu" Hussein teki näin taksia ajaessaan:
> 
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/politiikka/...a-75e59ff57aa8


Toivittavasti tehtiin rikosilmoitus asiasta.

----------


## Makke93

On taas vedetty pikku asiasta iso numero. https://twitter.com/husu78/status/1191057115261091841. Bussipysäkille saa taksi jättää ilman muuta, tässä on taas lähtenyt lukijoilla ja joillain toimittajilla sekä poliitikoillakin mielikuvitus lentämään kun alkuperäisessä viestissä ei ole erikseen mainittu bussipysäkkiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Näistä Husun itse kirjoittamista viesteistä on välillä vähän vaikeaa ymmärtää, mitä hän tarkalleen tahtoo sanoa. Tuli tästä ihan pysäkkivaltteri mieleen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:41 ----------

Ulkomaalaistaustaisten kuljettamissa takseissa tuntuu sattuvan nimenomaan moottoriteillä kaikenlaista: https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000006295667.html




> Ulkomaalaistaustainen taksinkuljettaja raiskasi asiakkaan kesken ajon moottoritiellä Helsingissä. Helsingin hovioikeus pysytti voimassa käräjäoikeuden 40-vuotiaalle miehelle langettaman tuomion, joka oli yksi vuosi ja 10 kuukautta ehdotonta vankeutta raiskauksesta.

----------


## tkp

Menee jo offtopikiksi mutta se että näitä somekirjoituksia julkaistaan sellaisenaan medioissa uutisena, ilman että kukaan pystyy näyttämään toteen tapahtumia kertoo lähinnä medioiden nykyisestä alennustilasta. Mikä tahansa "kohu" kelpaa uutisaiheeksi. ja jos tapahtumissa on ulkomaalaistaustainen henkilö mukana niin kohu on valmis. Kuten jo valtterin kohdalla nähtiin.

----------


## Salomaa

Tämän artikkelin mukaan Husun auto ei ollut Tuusulanväylän rampeille kyseiseen aikaan. Husu haluaa pitää taukoa, kun asiasta aletaan keskustella. 

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/c...f-234667f40f5d

----------


## 339-DF

> Saako kuljettaja poistaa epämiellyttävän matkustajan moottoritielle?
> 
> Abdirahim "Husu" Hussein teki näin taksia ajaessaan:
> 
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/politiikka/...a-75e59ff57aa8


Eipä sitten tehnytkään, vaan valehteli koko tarinan.

----------


## Salomaa

En tiedä miten taksinajolle kävi, mutta on ilmeistä että SDP:n sisällä valehtelukiintiö on täynnä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> En tiedä miten taksinajolle kävi, mutta on ilmeistä että SDP:n sisällä valehtelukiintiö on täynnä.


Huomautus, ei potkuja: https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/a...0-311fd7b7b388

----------


## Huppu

Bussilla raju liikkeellelähtö Herttoniemessä: Pysäkki tempautui mukaan ja murskaantui

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-20000...vpTCJv5XkXKFL8

Vaikka edessä liikennetukkona auto, tuossahan olisi käynyt pahasti jos joku matkustaja olisi jäänyt pysäkille (esim. tullut kun ovet olivat jo sulkeutuneet odottamaan seuraavaa tai toista reittiä kulkevaa bussia), mielesäni bussikuski ansaisisi esim. liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantaminen syyteen tästä.

----------


## Melamies

> Bussilla raju liikkeellelähtö Herttoniemessä: Pysäkki tempautui mukaan ja murskaantui
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-20000...vpTCJv5XkXKFL8
> 
> Vaikka edessä liikennetukkona auto, tuossahan olisi käynyt pahasti jos joku matkustaja olisi jäänyt pysäkille (esim. tullut kun ovet olivat jo sulkeutuneet odottamaan seuraavaa tai toista reittiä kulkevaa bussia), mielesäni bussikuski ansaisisi esim. liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantaminen syyteen tästä.


Ajoin tuosta hieman myöhemmin, jolloin bussi ja henkilöauto seisoivat tien reunassa. En osaa sanoa oliko se juuri tuo HS:n kuvassa näkyvä henkilöauto, mutta vaikutelmaksi jäi, että se liittyi jollain lailla tapahtuneeseen.

Tuossahan ei sinänsä ole pakko lähteä bussilla pysäkiltä jyrkässä kulmassa, koska ei ole pysäkkitaskua ja pysäkkikaista jatkuu. Käytännössä näin tehdään usein, koska ko kaistan ruuhkauttavat oikealle Laivalahdenkadulle kääntymistä odottavat autot. Kääntymisjono vetää hitaasti koska paikalla ei ole nuolivaloa ja kääntyvien on näin ollen väistettävä jalankulkijoita, joita tuossa paikassa riittääkin.

----------


## Juissi

Tänään erikoinen tilanne Hämeenlinnanväylällä noin klo 1520. Helbin Scania vaihtoi kaistaa mielestäni täysin hallitusti ja vieläpä varsin loivasti. Takana ajanut Peugeotin joku 200-sarjalainen tai jopa pienemmän henkilöauton kuljettajan hermo meni täysin. Soitti ensin torvea bussille ja tämän jälkeen ohitti bussin siten, että tuli aivan bussin eteen jarruttaen voimakkaasti. Bussin kuljettaja joutui jarruttamaan voimakkaasti törmäyksen estämiseksi. Tämän jälkeen Pösö tietty kovaa karkuun.

Ajankohtaan nähden matkustajia linjalla 431 oli jopa yllättävän vähän eikä ketään seisomassa käytävällä. Varsin voimakas nytkähdys koettiin ja jos seisovia matkustajia olisi ollut, todennäköisesti joku olisi loukkaantunut. 

Voin vain ihmetellä henkilöauton kuljettajan toimintaa. Täysin vastuutonta ja jopa suisidaalista toimintaa vilkkaassa liikenteessä. Bussin kuljettajan hereillä olo esti Scanian puskuria painumasta pösön kojelautaan.

----------


## tkp

Bussien matkustamoissa alkaa olemaan jo kattavat kameravalvonnat. bussiyhtiöt voisivat asentaa busseihin myös tuulilasikamerat jotta tälläisissä tapauksissa saadaan tekijä tarvittaessa edesvastuuseen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Bussien matkustamoissa alkaa olemaan jo kattavat kameravalvonnat. bussiyhtiöt voisivat asentaa busseihin myös tuulilasikamerat jotta tälläisissä tapauksissa saadaan tekijä tarvittaessa edesvastuuseen.


Kameratallenne poliisille niin lähtee Pösö-miehen kortti kuivumaan

----------


## Melamies

> Bussien matkustamoissa alkaa olemaan jo kattavat kameravalvonnat. bussiyhtiöt voisivat asentaa busseihin myös tuulilasikamerat jotta tälläisissä tapauksissa saadaan tekijä tarvittaessa edesvastuuseen.


Tallenteen nähtyään syypää ehkä myöntää syyllisyytensä, mutta entä jos ei myönnä? Mikä on kojelautakameran todistusvoima oikeuskäsittelyssä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:50 ----------




> Kameratallenne poliisille niin lähtee Pösö-miehen kortti kuivumaan


Kuivumaan? Miten kameratallenne voi todistaa Pösö-miehen olleen humalassa?

----------


## Rantamörkö

> Tänään erikoinen tilanne Hämeenlinnanväylällä noin klo 1520. Helbin Scania vaihtoi kaistaa mielestäni täysin hallitusti ja vieläpä varsin loivasti. Takana ajanut Peugeotin joku 200-sarjalainen tai jopa pienemmän henkilöauton kuljettajan hermo meni täysin. Soitti ensin torvea bussille ja tämän jälkeen ohitti bussin siten, että tuli aivan bussin eteen jarruttaen voimakkaasti. Bussin kuljettaja joutui jarruttamaan voimakkaasti törmäyksen estämiseksi. Tämän jälkeen Pösö tietty kovaa karkuun.
> 
> ...Voin vain ihmetellä henkilöauton kuljettajan toimintaa. Täysin vastuutonta ja jopa suisidaalista toimintaa vilkkaassa liikenteessä. Bussin kuljettajan hereillä olo esti Scanian puskuria painumasta pösön kojelautaan.


Tälläisiä tilanteita sattuu kymmenittäin viikkotuntumalla Helsingin alueella iltaruuhkan aikoihin. Ihmiset käyttäytyvät linja-autolle kuin porsaat ja asettavat jonon järjestyksen jopa henkensä edelle. Minut on brake-checkattu täpötäydellä bussilla kaksi kertaa linjalla joko soitettuani torvea tai pysäkiltä lähtemisen jälkeen. Nämä kuljettajat luottavat vain siihen, että pysähdyn. Muuten tulee kolari joka kerta.

----------


## tkp

> Tallenteen nähtyään syypää ehkä myöntää syyllisyytensä, mutta entä jos ei myönnä? Mikä on kojelautakameran todistusvoima oikeuskäsittelyssä?


Muutama vuosi sitten henkilöautonkuljettaja todettiin oikeudessa syylliseksi liikenteen vaarantamiseen kun ohitti rekkaa vaikka vastaan tuli moottoripyörä joka joutui väistämään pientareelle. Ilman kameraa tilanne tuskin edes olisi oikeuteen päätynyt ja silloinkin ilman muita todisteita olisi ollut vain sana sanaa vastaan Joten samanlainen todistekappale se on kuin muutkin.

----------


## HeSa

> Muutama vuosi sitten henkilöautonkuljettaja todettiin oikeudessa syylliseksi liikenteen vaarantamiseen kun ohitti rekkaa vaikka vastaan tuli moottoripyörä joka joutui väistämään pientareelle. Ilman kameraa tilanne tuskin edes olisi oikeuteen päätynyt ja silloinkin ilman muita todisteita olisi ollut vain sana sanaa vastaan Joten samanlainen todistekappale se on kuin muutkin.


Hyvä näin, olisi todellakin syytä lähettää tallenne poliisille tämmöisissä tapauksissa. Joskus olisi jopa pienempi peltikolari parempi vaihtoehto kuin täpötäyden bussin hätäjarrutus. Seisova matkustaja on silloin aina vaarassa kaatua ja loukkaantua, jopa pahastikin. Mutta bussikuljettaja yrittää tietenkin ensisijaisesti aina estää peltivahinkoja ja kaikki niiden seurauksia, paperisotaa, myöhästymisiä jne. Mutta varmasti kiusaus ajaa törkeän häirikön päälle voi joskus olla aikamoinen.

----------


## Akizz

Tänään linjalla 212 Kampin terminaalissa matkustaja osti käteisellä kuljettajalta ABC-lipun, mutta kuljettaja myi hänelle AB-lipun. Matkustaja kertoi, että kuljettaja myi hänelle väärän lipun, sillä hän tarvitsee ABC-lipun. Kuljettaja sanoi, ettei kyseinen bussi mene C-vyöhykkeelle, johon matkustaja vastasi, että vaihtaa bussia ja tarvitsee siksi ABC-lipun. Kuljettaja toisti jälleen, ettei bussi kulje C-vyöhykkeelle. Hetken tästä kinastellessa matkustaja pyysi rahoja takaisin, sillä ei tee AB-lipulla mitään. Kuljettaja kieltäytyi ja jälleen toisti, ettei bussi kulje C-vyöhykkeelle. Matkustaja pyysi edelleen rahoja takaisin, jolloin kuljettaja pyysi matkustajaa poistumaan. Matkustaja kysyi sitten kuljettajan nimeä, jota kuljettaja ei kertonut. Sitten matkustaja poistui bussista ja muut matkustajat jäivät huutelemaan kuljettajalle, kuinka väärin tämä oli toiminut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tänään linjalla 212 Kampin terminaalissa matkustaja osti käteisellä kuljettajalta ABC-lipun, mutta kuljettaja myi hänelle AB-lipun. Matkustaja kertoi, että kuljettaja myi hänelle väärän lipun, sillä hän tarvitsee ABC-lipun. Kuljettaja sanoi, ettei kyseinen bussi mene C-vyöhykkeelle, johon matkustaja vastasi, että vaihtaa bussia ja tarvitsee siksi ABC-lipun. Kuljettaja toisti jälleen, ettei bussi kulje C-vyöhykkeelle. Hetken tästä kinastellessa matkustaja pyysi rahoja takaisin, sillä ei tee AB-lipulla mitään. Kuljettaja kieltäytyi ja jälleen toisti, ettei bussi kulje C-vyöhykkeelle. Matkustaja pyysi edelleen rahoja takaisin, jolloin kuljettaja pyysi matkustajaa poistumaan. Matkustaja kysyi sitten kuljettajan nimeä, jota kuljettaja ei kertonut. Sitten matkustaja poistui bussista ja muut matkustajat jäivät huutelemaan kuljettajalle, kuinka väärin tämä oli toiminut.


Onko mahdollisesti niin että bussien kassakoneet on ohjelmoitu myymään lippuja vain niille vyöhykkeille missä linja kulkee vai mistä on kysymys?

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Onko mahdollisesti niin että bussien kassakoneet on ohjelmoitu myymään lippuja vain niille vyöhykkeille missä linja kulkee vai mistä on kysymys?
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei voi olla - eihän siinä olisi mitään logiikkaa.

----------


## KriZuu

> Onko mahdollisesti niin että bussien kassakoneet on ohjelmoitu myymään lippuja vain niille vyöhykkeille missä linja kulkee vai mistä on kysymys?
> 
> t. Rainer


Pystymme myymään kertalippuja jokaiselle vyöhykkeelle, myös yhden päivän AB- ja ABC-vuorokausilippuja. Kuljettaja ei ole tässä tapauksessa toiminut oikein.

----------


## JRK

> Tänään linjalla 212 Kampin terminaalissa matkustaja osti käteisellä kuljettajalta ABC-lipun, mutta kuljettaja myi hänelle AB-lipun. Matkustaja kertoi, että kuljettaja myi hänelle väärän lipun, sillä hän tarvitsee ABC-lipun. Kuljettaja sanoi, ettei kyseinen bussi mene C-vyöhykkeelle, johon matkustaja vastasi, että vaihtaa bussia ja tarvitsee siksi ABC-lipun. Kuljettaja toisti jälleen, ettei bussi kulje C-vyöhykkeelle. Hetken tästä kinastellessa matkustaja pyysi rahoja takaisin, sillä ei tee AB-lipulla mitään. Kuljettaja kieltäytyi ja jälleen toisti, ettei bussi kulje C-vyöhykkeelle. Matkustaja pyysi edelleen rahoja takaisin, jolloin kuljettaja pyysi matkustajaa poistumaan. Matkustaja kysyi sitten kuljettajan nimeä, jota kuljettaja ei kertonut. Sitten matkustaja poistui bussista ja muut matkustajat jäivät huutelemaan kuljettajalle, kuinka väärin tämä oli toiminut.


Jepu jee. Terveeksi kaikille, aloitin foorumilla tänään. 
Pitää sanoa, että tuo lipunmyyntikoulutus on ollut luokatonta tasoa ainakin itselläni.  Aloitin kuljettajana alkuvuonna. Harmittaa vietävästi, kun kukaan ei ole opettanut erikoistilanteita ym. Nolottaa kun ei tiedä kaikkia kommervenkkejä oikeiden asiakkaiden edessä...

P.S. *Ylläpito HOI!*

SSL-sertin hommaaminen sivustollenne ei vissiin olisi kauhean vaikea saati kallis urakka, mitä nyt olen tehnyt niitä edellisessä elämässäni jonnin verran. 
Herätys ja kiitos. Harvoin näkee "YHTEYS EI OLE SUOJATTU" - tagia selaimessa nykyään. Ja hyvä niin!

----------


## tkp

Tuppaa olemaan nykypäivänä perehdytys vähän joka firmassa lapsenkengissä. Laitetaan pariksi päiväksi toisen kuljettajan kyytiin ja odotetaan että siinä oppii kaiken tarvittavan...
Mutta jos ei osaa jotain niin sitten pitäisi vain sanoa ettei tiedä, eikä alkaa vänkäämään asiasta, varsinkin kun tuossa on kyllä toimittu varsin väärin.

----------


## SD202

Tapahtui tänään Hämeentie 99:n kohdalla Helsingissä. Olin taskupysäköimässä autoa kadun varressa olevaan vapaaseen ruutuun. Ajoin siis hieman kyseisen parkkipaikan ohitse peruuttaakseni auton paikalleen. Vilkku oikealle oli päällä ja laitoin peruutusvaihteen päälle. Taustapeilissä näkyikin sitten Scanian keula noin 1-2 metrin päässä autostani. Odottelin pari sekuntia, josko linja-auton kuljettaja olisi joko peruuttanut tai vaihtanut viereiselle, vapaalle ajokaistalle. Seuraavaksi kuulinkin jo bussin torven eli oli pakko ajaa hieman eteenpäin, kääntyä seuraavasta risteyksestä pois Hämeentieltä ja joustaa tuossa tilanteessa.

Jääköön tässä yhteydessä bussilinjan numero ja kellonaika mainitsematta.

Ei tässä mistään mielensä pahoittamisesta ole kyse, mutta maltti olisi joskus valttia liikenteessä - pelisilmän lisäksi.  :Wink:

----------


## Salomaa

Olin aikaan reppurina ja yritin pysäköidä samalla tavalla Pohjois-espalla usein. Takana tuleva auto ajoi puskuriin kiinni ja minä kilttinä miehenä jatkoin matkaa.

Mutta sitten katselin kokeneimpine pysäköintiä joskus, nimittäin jäivät paikalleen kylmän rauhallisesti, ja kyllä se takana oleva auto jossain vaiheessa siirtyy sille toiselle kaistalle.

Se on sellainen juttu että sääntöjen mukaan saa ajaa ja pysäköidä. Kylmän rauhallisesti taskuparkkeeraus rauhallisesti odottaen, kyllä ne takana pakottamista yrittävät siitä väistävät. Olkoon vaikka bussi

----------


## Tuomas

Hyvä vinkki taskupysäköidessä vilkkaassa liikenteessä on pysähtyä ensin sen raon kohdalle, johon aikoo pysäköidä. Sitten, kun takana tuleva liikenne on pysähtynyt, voi itse ajaa hieman eteenpäin ja taskuparkkeerata normaalisti.

----------


## SD202

> Hyvä vinkki taskupysäköidessä vilkkaassa liikenteessä on pysähtyä ensin sen raon kohdalle, johon aikoo pysäköidä. Sitten, kun takana tuleva liikenne on pysähtynyt, voi itse ajaa hieman eteenpäin ja taskuparkkeerata normaalisti.


Liikenne ei tapahtuma-aikaan ollut vilkasta.  :Wink: 

Kiitos silti vinkistä. Täytyy kokeilla seuraavalla kerralla.

En tiedä, olenko ylivarovainen liikenteessä, mutta usein tulee pidettyä nopeudesta riippumatta edes jonkinlaista turvaväliä kaikenlaisia yllättäviä tilanteita ajatellen. Ei sitten tule kadun varteen pysäköivä autokaan yllätyksenä.

----------


## tohpeeri

Eilen astuessani 235:een tuli perässäni nuori nainen joka sanoi, että hänellä on kännykässä  lippu mutta virta on lopussa  hänen täytyy ladata se ensin. Kuljettaja viittasi hänet istumaan. Nainen tuli peräosaan ja laittoi kännykän lataukseen. Onko tällaisia tapauksia usein ja miten te jotka olette kuljettajia toimitte tällaisissa tapauksissa? Jokuhan saattaa yrittää huijata. Tämä kyseinen nainen vaikutti kyllä rehelliseltä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Eilen astuessani 235:een tuli perässäni nuori nainen joka sanoi, että hänellä on kännykässä  lippu mutta virta on lopussa  hänen täytyy ladata se ensin. Kuljettaja viittasi hänet istumaan. Nainen tuli peräosaan ja laittoi kännykän lataukseen. Onko tällaisia tapauksia usein ja miten te jotka olette kuljettajia toimitte tällaisissa tapauksissa? Jokuhan saattaa yrittää huijata. Tämä kyseinen nainen vaikutti kyllä rehelliseltä.


HSL:än virallisista matkustusehdoista: 

"Sinun pitää varmistaa, että puhelimen kello on oikeassa ajassa, sovellus on käynnissä* ja, että puhelimen akku riittää lipun näyttämiseen bussinkuljettajalle*, matkalipun tarkastajalle ja konduktöörille."

https://www.hsl.fi/sovellus/lippujen...matkustusehdot

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Nämä on näitä tilanteita, joissa ohjeita noudattamalla kuljettaja on ilkeä ja väärässä ammatissa...

----------


## Salomaa

> Eilen astuessani 235:een tuli perässäni nuori nainen joka sanoi, että hänellä on kännykässä  lippu mutta virta on lopussa  hänen täytyy ladata se ensin. Kuljettaja viittasi hänet istumaan. Nainen tuli peräosaan ja laittoi kännykän lataukseen. Onko tällaisia tapauksia usein ja miten te jotka olette kuljettajia toimitte tällaisissa tapauksissa? Jokuhan saattaa yrittää huijata. Tämä kyseinen nainen vaikutti kyllä rehelliseltä.


Käytän paljon busseja ja juuri tätä näen aika usein ja pohdin ihan samaa. Yleisin käytäntö näyttää olevan että kuljettaja viittaa istumaan. Toisaalta juridisesta näkökulmasta katsoen matkustajalla ei ole kuljettajalle esittää matkalippua.

----------


## zige94

> Onko tällaisia tapauksia usein ja miten te jotka olette kuljettajia toimitte tällaisissa tapauksissa? Jokuhan saattaa yrittää huijata.


Itse yleensä vaadin lippua näytettäväksi ja jossei pysty sitä esittämään niin pyydän ostamaan käteisellä tai tulemaan seuraavalla. Pyydän myös tulemaan seuraavalla, jossei sitä lippua ole tilattu ennen kyytiin nousua. Toki tilannekohtaista harkintaa käytän esim. alaikäisen kohdalla. Täällä Sipoon päässä matkustajat myös tulevat "naamatutuiksi" ja monien kohdalla muistaa et tuolla henkilöllä on aina kk-lippu jne. Täällä on ylipäätään vähän huijauksia. Yleensä ne on joko teinejä tai nuoria aikuisia (15-20v arviolta, niistäkin vain muutama prosentti) tai sitten ulkopaikkakuntalaisia esim. Helsingistä maalle käymään ja nämäkin yleensä et yritetään AB-lipulla matkustaa C/D:n puolelle. Itsellä on myös varavirtalähde mukana omaa puhelinta varten jota muutaman kerran lainannut matkustajalle.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuotakin tosiaan näkee silloin tällöin että matkustaja roplaa puhelinta kuljettajan vieressä eli yrittää saada sitä lippua sieltä esiin. Joskus siinä menee hämmästyttävän kauan.

----------


## peke

Tukholmassa kävi niin että loppui arvo kortilta, Kaverini sanoi yöbussiin mennessämme, että ei haittaa täällä ei ketään kyydistä jätetä. Astuin bussiin lukija näytti punaista kuskin ilmekkään ei värähtänyt kun kävelin peremmälle. Tarkastajilta toki oisin sen 1200SEK varmaan saanut muistoksi.

----------


## vristo

Mäkään en lähde liikkeelle, ennen kuin mobiililipulla kyytiin pyrkivä asiakas on esittänyt lippunsa. Väärennetyn mobiililipun tunnistan silmänräpäyksessä (en kerro miten). Usein teen vielä niin, että sanon matkustajalle kuuluvasti " ei ole mitään kiirettä" samalla kun hän tuntee muiden markustajien pistävät katseet niskassaan. Väärennöksen tavatessani olen muuttanut taktiikkaani: aiemmin pistin suoraan pihalle, jolloin hän usein meni sitten seuraavaan bussiin sillä fake-lipulla. Nyt sanon, että ostat oikean lipun minun silmieni alla tai menet ulos. Tällöin HSL saa fyrkat oikeasti. Ajan nykyään Pohjois-Espoossa ja tietyillä sen alueilla on paljon päihderiippuvaisia ja syrjäytyneitä. Heidän lippujensa kanssa saa kanssa saa käyttää maalaisjärkeä, ettei pilaa loppuelämäänsä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Mäkään en lähde liikkeelle, ennen kuin mobiililipulla kyytiin pyrkivä asiakas on esittänyt lippunsa. Väärennetyn mobiililipun tunnistan silmänräpäyksessä (en kerro miten). Usein teen vielä niin, että sanon matkustajalle kuuluvasti " ei ole mitään kiirettä" samalla kun hän tuntee muiden markustajien pistävät katseet niskassaan. Väärennöksen tavatessani olen muuttanut taktiikkaani: aiemmin pistin suoraan pihalle, jolloin hän usein meni sitten seuraavaan bussiin sillä fake-lipulla. Nyt sanon, että ostat oikean lipun minun silmieni alla tai menet ulos. Tällöin HSL saa fyrkat oikeasti. Ajan nykyään Pohjois-Espoossa ja tietyillä sen alueilla on paljon päihderiippuvaisia ja syrjäytyneitä. Heidän lippujensa kanssa saa kanssa saa käyttää maalaisjärkeä, ettei pilaa loppuelämäänsä.


Paitsi tietysti runkolinjoilla, kun ei lippua tarvitse kuljettajalle, eikä matkakortinlukijalle. Helposti unohtuu koko lippu. Kausilippu toki on kuun loppuun, mutta sen toteaa vain tarkastaja.

----------


## Salomaa

Kerran tuli bussiin siisti ja normaalinoloinen kantasuomalainen mies. Hän sanoi bussikuskille :" saisinko matkustaa pari pysäkinväliä, lippu jäi toisen takin taskuun". Kuljettaja suostui ehdotukseen.  Mutta tätä kyllä näen harvemmin.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Bussikuski keskeytti matkan naismatkustajan takia: Sinä haiset!
https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/6...0-f0ea3a3d2c02

----------


## Salomaa

> Bussikuski keskeytti matkan naismatkustajan takia: Sinä haiset!
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/6...0-f0ea3a3d2c02


Malliesimerkki, kun aletaan töpeksimään, niin töppäillään sitten kunnolla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Bussikuski keskeytti matkan naismatkustajan takia: Sinä haiset!
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/6...0-f0ea3a3d2c02


Tuli ihan tämä mieleen: http://jlf.fi/f34/13516-hsl-hsl-uude...ista-tavoista/

----------


## Salomaa

Pohjolan liikenteen autolla 676 läksin Tähkätien pysäkiltä 11:35. eli Linjan 51 auto. 

Etuovesta ei päässyt sisään eikä siitä millään tekstillä informoitu.

Kuljettaja vaihtui Metsälässä ja sitten etuovesta loppumatkan pääsi sisään.

Kokeneelle bussinkäyttäjälle ei mikään ongelma ole ja toisaalta oltava kiitollinen että bussit kulkevat tässä tilanteessa. Eikä se sitten laajemmassa mitassakaan ongelma ole, jos liikennöitsijä ja HSL kanssa on sovittu, että kuljettajat saavat itse suunnitella kuinka bussiin astutaan ja katsotaanko liput. Etuoven ollessa kiinni lippujahan ei katsota.

Taitaakin tämä aihe kuulua enemmän tänne ketjuun kuin Koronaosastoon.

----------


## tohpeeri

51 autossa oli nuoli keskioville päin. 235:llä oli sekava käytäntö. Meitä nousi kyytiin viitisen ihmistä. Kuljettaja avasi vain keskiovet. Kuitenkin muilta pysäkeillä avattiin myös etuovi jos matkustaja halusi sitä kautta kulkea. Paluubussi samalla linjalla noudatti normaalia tapaa.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> 51 autossa oli nuoli keskioville päin. 235:llä oli sekava käytäntö. Meitä nousi kyytiin viitisen ihmistä. Kuljettaja avasi vain keskiovet. Kuitenkin muilta pysäkeillä avattiin myös etuovi jos matkustaja halusi sitä kautta kulkea. Paluubussi samalla linjalla noudatti normaalia tapaa.



Siellä minäkin törmäsin samanlaiseen käytäntöön viime viikolla. Eli linja 51. Runkolinjoilla meen nykyään aina keskiovista, kun se on yleensä nopeampaa.

----------


## Miska

> Eikä se sitten laajemmassa mitassakaan ongelma ole, jos liikennöitsijä ja HSL kanssa on sovittu, että kuljettajat saavat itse suunnitella kuinka bussiin astutaan ja katsotaanko liput.


Eipä tuollaisesta tiettävästi ole sovittu. HSL:n ohjeistus on edelleen, että bussiin noustaan normaalisti etuovesta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eipä tuollaisesta tiettävästi ole sovittu. HSL:n ohjeistus on edelleen, että bussiin noustaan normaalisti etuovesta.


siksi kuljettaja ei voi bussin etuoveen liimata opastusteippejä, koska varikollahan ne käskettäisiin poistamaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eipä tuollaisesta tiettävästi ole sovittu. HSL:n ohjeistus on edelleen, että bussiin noustaan normaalisti etuovesta.


Tässä viestiketju, jossa HSL hyväksyy tai ymmärtää etuoven kiinni pitämisen. MInäkin näen että tärkeinta että kyytiin pääsee. Steppaileminen pysäkillä ovien välillä ei normaalisti liikkuville ole suuri ongelma.

https://www.hsl.fi/korona

----------


## tlajunen

Sattuipa eilen niinkin, että kuljettaja päästi sisälle sekä etu- että keskiovesta ei-runkolinjalla. Molemmista nousi kyytiin yksi matkustaja.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sattuipa eilen niinkin, että kuljettaja päästi sisälle sekä etu- että keskiovesta ei-runkolinjalla. Molemmista nousi kyytiin yksi matkustaja.


Tilannetta ei tietenkään pidä kehua, mutta onpahan mukavan väljää busseissa. 502:LLa Kalliosta Perkkaalle 3 matkustajalla 15 minuutissa !

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Kuljettaja hääti raivoten matkustajia bussista kahdesti viikon sisällä Helsingissä  potkut ja 4 600 euron maksu työnantajalle - Helsingin Sanomat 

Kyseiset raivoamiset olivat tapahtuneet kesällä 2017. Kuljettaja sai kenkää ja joutui käräjäoikeuden päätöksen myötä maksamaan ex-työnantajalleen Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteelle korvauksia. Kuljettaja valitti päätöksestä hovioikeuteen, jossa asia on nyt puitu ja irtisanominen on todettu lainmukaiseksi.

----------


## Salomaa

Punaista päin tarkoituksella. Tänään päivällä klo 12:33 HBL:n lijan 39 bussi 1836 lähtee pysäkiltä Pitäjänmäen asemalla. Ottaa matkustajat kyytiin ja punainen on koko ajan päällä Turkismiehentien risteyksessä. Lähtee sitten ajamaan täysin tietoisesti päin punaista. Kyseessä ei siis ollut valojen vaihtumistilanne.

Tämä tietysti ei ole täysin yleistä, mutta tätä tietoista punaista päin ajamista tapahtuu esim. kyseisessä risteyksessä silloin tällöin. Mitäs mieltä tällä palstalla ollaan tästä joidenkin kuljettajien tavasta ?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Punaista päin tarkoituksella. Tänään päivällä klo 12:33 HBL:n lijan 39 bussi 1836 lähtee pysäkiltä Pitäjänmäen asemalla. Ottaa matkustajat kyytiin ja punainen on koko ajan päällä Turkismiehentien risteyksessä. Lähtee sitten ajamaan täysin tietoisesti päin punaista. Kyseessä ei siis ollut valojen vaihtumistilanne.
> 
> Tämä tietysti ei ole täysin yleistä, mutta tätä tietoista punaista päin ajamista tapahtuu esim. kyseisessä risteyksessä silloin tällöin. Mitäs mieltä tällä palstalla ollaan tästä joidenkin kuljettajien tavasta ?



Olen muutaman kerran havainnut tällaista ja miettynyt, että ovatko kuljettajan ajatukset muualla. Mitä kyseisiin valoihin tulee niin ne ovat aivat sekopäiset. Välillä valot saattavat vaihtaa itseään viitisenkin minuuttia itsestään aina 30 sekunnin välein vaikkei kukaan paina nappia tai  yksikään auto tule Turkismiehetieltä. Pari päivää sitten valot näyttivat puolen päivän aikaan kaikkiin suuntiin punaista runsaat kaksi minuuttia. Tämä voi vaikuttaa kuskien käyttäytymiseen vaikka tietysti valoja pitäisi noudattaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:13 ----------

Tänään päivällä ajoin Savonlinjan 73:lla Hakaniemestä  Tapulikaupunkiin ja täytyy sanoa, että oli todella asiakasystävällinen kuljettaja. Odotti, että matkustajat pääsivät istumaan ennenkuin starttasi pysäkeiltä ja jos joku halusi jäädä seisomaan niin kehotti menevään istumaan kun kerran tilaa oli. Samoin oli todella kohtelias muita kohtaan myös ajaessaan. Häneen päti täysin sanonta "yhteispelillä se sujuu".

----------


## volvojees

Tuli mieleen yks kerta kun näin 70:n Kamppiin linjakilvillä "710 Kamppi".

----------


## EVhki

> Olen muutaman kerran havainnut tällaista ja miettynyt, että ovatko kuljettajan ajatukset muualla. Mitä kyseisiin valoihin tulee niin ne ovat aivat sekopäiset. Välillä valot saattavat vaihtaa itseään viitisenkin minuuttia itsestään aina 30 sekunnin välein vaikkei kukaan paina nappia tai  yksikään auto tule Turkismiehetieltä. Pari päivää sitten valot näyttivat puolen päivän aikaan kaikkiin suuntiin punaista runsaat kaksi minuuttia. Tämä voi vaikuttaa kuskien käyttäytymiseen vaikka tietysti valoja pitäisi noudattaa.


Kyseisiä valoja en tunne, mutta Rastilassa Vuotien liittymässä on valot, joissa 560:n on harvakseltaan ajettava päin punaisia ihan siksi, että valot eivät oikeasti vaihdu moneen minuuttiin jostain itselle tuntemattomasta syystä. Enkä tiedä olisivatko vaihtuneetkaan, ellei liikenne lähtisi kulkemaan päin punaisia, mikäli kyse on jostain liikennettä havainnoivan sensorin virheestä, jolloin bussi on ja pysyy paikallaan mahdollisesti sen sensorin edessä. (Teknisestä näkökulmasta en siis paljoakaan tiedä.) Muutaman kerran vuosien saatossa tällaista tilannetta todistanut.

----------


## Salomaa

Vuosia sitten Pasilan aseman risteyksessä punaiset paloivat joka lampussa kaikkiin suuntiin. Jalankulkijana oli mielenkiintoista tarkkailla kuinka osa autoilijoista huomasi rikki menneet valot ja ajoi punaista päin. Toiset odottivat tosi pitkään ennenkuin lähtivät liikkeelle.

Jos valot reistailevat, niin punaista päin ajaminen ei silloin ole tuomittavaa. Bussista näkee myös hyvin Turkismiehentien suuntaan.

----------


## vristo

Kyllä minä ammattikuljettajana lähden siitä, että punaisia valoja noudatetaan. Tietoinen ajaminen punaisia päin ei ole ammattimaista toimintaa.

Myös itse olen ollut tilanteessa, jossa liikennevalot eivät jostain syystä vaihdu. Odotan tovin, jonka jälkeen soitan liikennetyönjohtoon tai Pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteenhallintakeskukseen ja kerron asian. Jos sitten saan luvan ajaa punaisia päin, kerron sen kuuluttaen myös matkustajille. Näin siksi, ettei näyttäisi rumalta. 

Vaimoni oli lähellä jäädä punaisia päin ajaneen bussin alle Hakaniemessä. Olivat siis olleet jo pitkään ja jalankulkijoilla jo vihreä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kyllä minä ammattikuljettajana lähden siitä, että punaisia valoja noudatetaan. Tietoinen ajaminen punaisia päin ei ole ammattimaista toimintaa.
> 
> Myös itse olen ollut tilanteessa, jossa liikennevalot eivät jostain syystä vaihdu. Odotan tovin, jonka jälkeen soitan liikennetyönjohtoon tai Pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteenhallintakeskukseen ja kerron asian. Jos sitten saan luvan ajaa punaisia päin, kerron sen kuuluttaen myös matkustajille. Näin siksi, ettei näyttäisi rumalta. 
> 
> Vaimoni oli lähellä jäädä punaisia päin ajaneen bussin alle Hakaniemessä. Olivat siis olleet jo pitkään ja jalankulkijoilla jo vihreä.


Nyt tuli ilmeisesti paras mahdollinen vastaus, kuinka toimia, jos valot ovat rikki. Tässä heräsi uusi kysymys: voiko olla mahdollista, että Helsingissä jotkut valot ovat vialliset useita päiviä tai viikkoja ?

----------


## toson

> soitan liikennetyönjohtoon 
> .


Juridisesti liikennetyönjohdolla ei ole oikeutta antaa lupaa lain rikkomiseen.Ainoa oikea numero on 112

----------


## vristo

> Juridisesti liikennetyönjohdolla ei ole oikeutta antaa lupaa lain rikkomiseen.Ainoa oikea numero on 112


Ei tietenkään. 

Liikennetyönjohdon on kuitenkin hyvä tietää tilanne. Tällaisia tilanteita on tullut kohdalleni ehkä pari kolmen vuosikymmenen aikana. Omalla kohdallani kynnys ajaa tietoisesti punaisia päin on todella korkea ja mieluummin odotan, että valot laitetaan vilkulle tai pois päältä vikatilanteen sattuessa. Tai sitten poliisi tulee ohjaamaan liikettä.

----------


## tohpeeri

23.8. Savonlinjalla linjalla 73 oli hieman outo maahanmuuttajataustainen maskiasuinen kuljettaja. Hakaniemessä bussi seisoi kilvittä kaukana lähtökohdasta.  Lähti sitten kilvitettynä liikkeelle ja  oli niin ja näin, että viitsi ottaa minua kyytiin pysäkin kohdalta. Sörnäisistä nousi nainen lastenvaunujen kanssa kyytiin. Bussin vielä ottaessa matkustajia etuovesta pyrki toinen vaunujen kanssa  kyytiin. Kuljettaja ei avannut ovea vaikka matkustaja painoi ulkona nappulaa kaksi kertaa. Kun bussi lähti liikkeelle niin matkustajien huuto sai vasta  kuljettajan pysäyttämään uudelleen ottaakseen sisään pyrkijät kyytiin. Aikanaan kun jäivät alas alkoi kuljettaja moittia heitä, että he eivät muka selvästi ilmaisseet haluavansa bussiin!   Lisäksi hän moitti erästä etuosaan istahtanutta maskiasuista äitiä ja lasta. Jotenkin käsitin, etteivät he saisi puhella kun korona voi levitä. Jossain vaiheessa Tapanilassa takaovea ei avattu vaikka matkustajat tästä huomauttivat. Pysäkeillä pysähdyttiin , että sisään pyrkivät joutuivat aina siirtymään monta metriä eteenpäin vaikka odottivat oikealla kohdalla. Lisäksi tällä veikkosella oli omituisia ajantasauspysäkkejä kuten Malmilla missä Ala-Malmin pysäkillä seistiin useita minuutteja ja terminaalin kohdalla oltiin sitten myöhässä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mihinkään muuhun en ota kantaa, mutta oliko matkustajat pysäkeillä oikeassa kohdassa, jos kerran auton saattoi ajaa niin, että piti kävellä useampi metri eteenpäin? Eikö pysäkille kuulu ajaa etupäähän asti, jotta tarvittaessa taakse mahtuu toinen bussi, tai että ainakin toisen bussin kuljettaja näkee mahdolliset kyytiin tulijat. Mikä on pitkän pysäkin etuosan tarkoitus, jos bussi pysäytetään korkeintaan pysäkin puoleen väliin? Ja miksi ne katokset täytyy rakentaa myös korkeintaan puoleen väliin asti? Haaskataan tilaa ja tehdään pysäkin käyttö ruuhkaiseen aikaan hitaaksi. Ja pysäkin käyttö tulisi selkeyden vuoksi olla aina sananlaista, eli täytetään edestä - niin kuin vanha sanonta menee!

----------


## Salomaa

Tässä muutama päivä sitten 345:n kuski jätti pysähtymättä kahdelle perättäiselle pysäkille. Matkustaja painoivat nappia hyvissä ajoin ennen pysäkkiä. tämä oli kyllä huippusuoritus, kun samassa asiassa töpätään kaksi kertaa viiden minuutin sisällä. Vähän tuli huoli kuljettajan kunnosta.

----------


## zige94

> Mihinkään muuhun en ota kantaa, mutta oliko matkustajat pysäkeillä oikeassa kohdassa, jos kerran auton saattoi ajaa niin, että piti kävellä useampi metri eteenpäin? Eikö pysäkille kuulu ajaa etupäähän asti, jotta tarvittaessa taakse mahtuu toinen bussi, tai että ainakin toisen bussin kuljettaja näkee mahdolliset kyytiin tulijat. Mikä on pitkän pysäkin etuosan tarkoitus, jos bussi pysäytetään korkeintaan pysäkin puoleen väliin? Ja miksi ne katokset täytyy rakentaa myös korkeintaan puoleen väliin asti? Haaskataan tilaa ja tehdään pysäkin käyttö ruuhkaiseen aikaan hitaaksi. Ja pysäkin käyttö tulisi selkeyden vuoksi olla aina sananlaista, eli täytetään edestä - niin kuin vanha sanonta menee!


Juuri näin. Sörnäisten uudet pysäkit maalle päin on erittäin hyvä esimerkki surkeasta pysäkkisuunnittelusta. Pysäkkikatokset ja kyltit laitettu puoli väliin pysäkkiä ja ihmiset seisovat niiden kohdalla. Sitten kun ajaa auton pysäkin päähän asti niin ihmiset motkottavat kun joutuivat kävelemään.

Minua kiinnostaisi kuulla tohpeerin määritelmä "oikealle kohdalle". Itselläni se on pysäkin pääty.




> 23.8. Savonlinjalla linjalla 73 oli hieman outo maahanmuuttajataustainen maskiasuinen kuljettaja. Hakaniemessä bussi seisoi kilvittä kaukana lähtökohdasta.  Lähti sitten kilvitettynä liikkeelle ja  oli niin ja näin, että viitsi ottaa minua kyytiin pysäkin kohdalta. Sörnäisistä nousi nainen lastenvaunujen kanssa kyytiin. Bussin vielä ottaessa matkustajia etuovesta pyrki toinen vaunujen kanssa  kyytiin. Kuljettaja ei avannut ovea vaikka matkustaja painoi ulkona nappulaa kaksi kertaa. Kun bussi lähti liikkeelle niin matkustajien huuto sai vasta  kuljettajan pysäyttämään uudelleen ottaakseen sisään pyrkijät kyytiin. Aikanaan kun jäivät alas alkoi kuljettaja moittia heitä, että he eivät muka selvästi ilmaisseet haluavansa bussiin!   Lisäksi hän moitti erästä etuosaan istahtanutta maskiasuista äitiä ja lasta. Jotenkin käsitin, etteivät he saisi puhella kun korona voi levitä. Jossain vaiheessa Tapanilassa takaovea ei avattu vaikka matkustajat tästä huomauttivat. Pysäkeillä pysähdyttiin , että sisään pyrkivät joutuivat aina siirtymään monta metriä eteenpäin vaikka odottivat oikealla kohdalla. Lisäksi tällä veikkosella oli omituisia ajantasauspysäkkejä kuten Malmilla missä Ala-Malmin pysäkillä seistiin useita minuutteja ja terminaalin kohdalla oltiin sitten myöhässä.


Mitä tulee muuten tähän tohpeerin viestiin niin taitaa olla sama kaveri, jonka kanssa meidän varikon kuljettajille ja myös itselläni on useita kertoja ollut ongelmia. Meidän linjoilla on 611:n (Savonlinja) kanssa yhteinen laituri Rautatientorilla. Suurimmaksi osaksi SL:n kanssa yhteistyö toimii hyvin, mutta muutaman kuljettajan, kuten tämän kuvailemasi hepun kanssa, on aina samat ongelmat. Siirtoajosta tai linjalta tullaan suoraan lähtölaituriin vaikka omaan lähtöaikaan on 10 - 20 minuuttiakin ja meidän lähtö on sitä ennen. Monesti kun asiasta menee huomauttamaan niin saa kettuilua ja muuta epäasiallista käytöstä takaisin. Taannoin oli oma lähtöni 4 minuutin päästä ja tämä kaveri seisoi lähtölaiturissa 15min ennen omaa lähtöaikaansa "EI LINJALLA" -kilvillä autonsa etuovella. Oisin voinut "antaa anteeksi" jos olisi edes matkustajia ottanut sitten sisälle ja asiakaspalvellut heitä, mutta ei. Itse on mahtunut laituriin, koska Nobinan 55 oli omalla pysäkillään. Kävin SL:n kuljettajan kanssa juttelemassa ja tuli vaan "Älä puutu minun asioihini" ja "Ei tänne mihinkään mahdu" ja kun ehdotin kunniakierrosta torin ympäri, kuten itse tein kun SL:n edellinen vuoro ei ollut vielä lähtenyt enkä halunnut eteen mennä. Tähän hän totesi ettei jaksa ja se on mun ongelma etten pääse laituriin. Eikä ollut ensimmäinen eikä varmastikkaan viimeinen kerta kun samasta asiasta joutuu saman kuljettajan kanssa vääntämään.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Mihinkään muuhun en ota kantaa, mutta oliko matkustajat pysäkeillä oikeassa kohdassa, jos kerran auton saattoi ajaa niin, että piti kävellä useampi metri eteenpäin? Eikö pysäkille kuulu ajaa etupäähän asti, jotta tarvittaessa taakse mahtuu toinen bussi, tai että ainakin toisen bussin kuljettaja näkee mahdolliset kyytiin tulijat. Mikä on pitkän pysäkin etuosan tarkoitus, jos bussi pysäytetään korkeintaan pysäkin puoleen väliin? Ja miksi ne katokset täytyy rakentaa myös korkeintaan puoleen väliin asti? Haaskataan tilaa ja tehdään pysäkin käyttö ruuhkaiseen aikaan hitaaksi. Ja pysäkin käyttö tulisi selkeyden vuoksi olla aina sananlaista, eli täytetään edestä - niin kuin vanha sanonta menee!


Monissa paikoissa ajoi käytännössä ohi pysäkkialueen ennen kuin otti matkustajat kyytiin.

----------


## vristo

> Monissa paikoissa ajoi käytännössä ohi pysäkkialueen ennen kuin otti matkustajat kyytiin.


Johtuu siitä, että pysäkkikatos on täysin väärässä paikassa. Esimerkiksi Paanutie suunnassa itään. Pysäkkikatos on alkupäässä pysäkkisyvennystä ja jos bussin haluaa suoraksi kadun reunaan, on ajettava reilusti ohi pysäkkikatoksen.

Monilla isoilla pysäkeillä, kuten Hakaniemessä ja Sörnäisissä (maalle päin) mahtuu kaksi bussia kerrallaan lastaamaan pysäkille. Kolmas, siellä perässä, on jo liikaa ja ainakin itse pidän (kun olen kolmantena jonossa) ovet suljettuna, kunnes olen pysäkkikatoksen kohdalla. Usein ihmiset lähtevät kävelemään kolmatta bussia kohti ja koputtelevat oveenkin, mutta näytän ystävällisesti kädelläni, että siirtykää pysäkin kohdalle, olkaa hyvä. Siellä jonon kolmantena en ovia avaa; silloin bussi on usein osittain pysäkkialueen ulkopuolella. Tiedän, että moni kuljettaja avaa ovet sielläkin, mutta minä en tee niin.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Korostan vielä, että en kaikissa tilanteissa välttämättä aja pysäkin etupäähän asti, esim. rauhallinen liikenne ja rollaattoriasiakas odottaa vähän keskemmällä. Mutta ainakin silloin, kun muitakin tulijoita pysäkkialueelle on tulossa, on hyvin suotavaa ajaa sinne etupäähän. Pysäkit tulisi jotenkin standardisoida, jotta ne olisi useammin järkevästi tehtyjä ja katokset ym. paremmin sijoitettuja. Nyt tulee jatkuvasti mitä sattuu, ja sitten seuraa vaikkapa tällaista turhaa kinastelua auton paikasta pysäkillä.

----------


## Bellatrix

Tukholmassahan on, tai ainakin on ollut, käytäntö että pysäkeillä joilla katos on pysäkin keskellä varsinainen pysäkin merkki on syvennyksen etureunassa ja katoksen yhteydestä löytyy kyltti "Bussen stannar vid stolpen" eli bussi pysähtyy tolpan kohdalla -näin vapaasti suomennettuna. Olisiko tämä hyvä tapa myös HSL -alueella?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Johtuu siitä, että pysäkkikatos on täysin väärässä paikassa. Esimerkiksi Paanutie suunnassa itään. Pysäkkikatos on alkupäässä pysäkkisyvennystä ja jos bussin haluaa suoraksi kadun reunaan, on ajettava reilusti ohi pysäkkikatoksen.
> 
> Monilla isoilla pysäkeillä, kuten Hakaniemessä ja Sörnäisissä (maalle päin) mahtuu kaksi bussia kerrallaan lastaamaan pysäkille. Kolmas, siellä perässä, on jo liikaa ja ainakin itse pidän (kun olen kolmantena jonossa) ovet suljettuna, kunnes olen pysäkkikatoksen kohdalla. Usein ihmiset lähtevät kävelemään kolmatta bussia kohti ja koputtelevat oveenkin, mutta näytän ystävällisesti kädelläni, että siirtykää pysäkin kohdalle, olkaa hyvä. Siellä jonon kolmantena en ovia avaa; silloin bussi on usein osittain pysäkkialueen ulkopuolella. Tiedän, että moni kuljettaja avaa ovet sielläkin, mutta minä en tee niin.


 Hyvä käytäntö! Myös Pitäjänmäen aseman pysäkeillä esiintyy tallaista, kyllä se mahdollinen kolmas bussi jää liian kauas.

----------


## tohpeeri

Lauantaina 10. 10. tapahtui seuraavaa. 39 kääntyi Pitäjänmäentieltä Vanhalle viertotielle. Työmaan takia kulmassa on kohta missä on vain yksi kaista. Kun bussi oli pääsemässä ko. kohtaan tulee toisesta suunnasta lujaa vauhtia henkilöauto samaan kohtaan. Seistiin sitten nokat vastakkain runsaat neljä minuuttia. Matkustajat rupesivat jo kuljettajalle vihjailemaan, että tyrkkäisi henkilöauton kumoon. Lopulta 39 alkoi peruuttaa. Henkilöautoa ajoi nuori nainen. Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että siinä oli varsinainen minä itse-tyyppi. Hänellä olisi ollut paljon helpompaa peruutella. Lisäksi paikalla on läpiajokielto busseja lukuun ottamatta  enkä usko, että auto olisi tullut Niemikodin pihalta.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Lauantaina 10. 10. tapahtui seuraavaa. 39 kääntyi Pitäjänmäentieltä Vanhalle viertotielle. Työmaan takia kulmassa on kohta missä on vain yksi kaista. Kun bussi oli pääsemässä ko. kohtaan tulee toisesta suunnasta lujaa vauhtia henkilöauto samaan kohtaan. Seistiin sitten nokat vastakkain runsaat neljä minuuttia. Matkustajat rupesivat jo kuljettajalle vihjailemaan, että tyrkkäisi henkilöauton kumoon. Lopulta 39 alkoi peruuttaa. Henkilöautoa ajoi nuori nainen. Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että siinä oli varsinainen minä itse-tyyppi. Hänellä olisi ollut paljon helpompaa peruutella. Lisäksi paikalla on läpiajokielto busseja lukuun ottamatta  enkä usko, että auto olisi tullut Niemikodin pihalta.


Itse olisin vain ajanut lähes puskuriin kiinni ja nojannut kahdella kädellä torveen kunnes olisi muija lähtenyt pakittamaan pois alta. Ei tuollaisille saa periksi antaa.

----------


## tkp

> Lauantaina 10. 10. tapahtui seuraavaa. 39 kääntyi Pitäjänmäentieltä Vanhalle viertotielle. Työmaan takia kulmassa on kohta missä on vain yksi kaista. Kun bussi oli pääsemässä ko. kohtaan tulee toisesta suunnasta lujaa vauhtia henkilöauto samaan kohtaan. Seistiin sitten nokat vastakkain runsaat neljä minuuttia. Matkustajat rupesivat jo kuljettajalle vihjailemaan, että tyrkkäisi henkilöauton kumoon. Lopulta 39 alkoi peruuttaa. Henkilöautoa ajoi nuori nainen. Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että siinä oli varsinainen minä itse-tyyppi. Hänellä olisi ollut paljon helpompaa peruutella. Lisäksi paikalla on läpiajokielto busseja lukuun ottamatta  enkä usko, että auto olisi tullut Niemikodin pihalta.


Huonolla tuurilla luettaisiin taas huomenna hesarista kuinka moottoripyöräilijä jäi peruuttavan linja-auton alle. Eihän tuossa ole mitään järkeä

----------


## Melamies

> Lauantaina 10. 10. tapahtui seuraavaa. 39 kääntyi Pitäjänmäentieltä Vanhalle viertotielle. Työmaan takia kulmassa on kohta missä on vain yksi kaista. Kun bussi oli pääsemässä ko. kohtaan tulee toisesta suunnasta lujaa vauhtia henkilöauto samaan kohtaan. Seistiin sitten nokat vastakkain runsaat neljä minuuttia. Matkustajat rupesivat jo kuljettajalle vihjailemaan, että tyrkkäisi henkilöauton kumoon. Lopulta 39 alkoi peruuttaa. Henkilöautoa ajoi nuori nainen. Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että siinä oli varsinainen minä itse-tyyppi. Hänellä olisi ollut paljon helpompaa peruutella. Lisäksi paikalla on läpiajokielto busseja lukuun ottamatta  enkä usko, että auto olisi tullut Niemikodin pihalta.


Jos Vanhalla Viertotiellä on edelleen vain läpiajokielto, eikä siis totaalista ajokieltoa muille kuin busseille Pitäjänmäentien päässä, ei asialla ole merkitystä, koska neitokainen on voinut asioida McDonaldsissa tai viereisessä nuudelibaarissa, eikä kyseessä silloin ollut läpiajo. Ja jos hän oli aikeissa kääntyä Pitäjänmäentielle, saa sitä ajaa Valimotielle asti ja sen jälkeen tonteille.

Peruutushaluttomuuteen oli luultavasti syynä osaamattomuus. Jonkun olisi pitänyt mennä juttelemaan hänen kanssaan ja tarvittaessa auttaa. En kuitenkaan halua puolustella hänen käytöstään, jos ajoi kovaa tuohon paikkaan, eikä osannut sitten tehdä mitään. Kuten viime aikoina on ikävä kyllä jouduttu huomaamaan, ei bussilla peruuttaminen muun liikenteen seassa ole ollenkaan riskitöntä.

----------


## canis lupus

Tuota ylempää ihmetellen. En osaa sanoa onko korona aiheuttanut ihmisille jonkilaisen minäminä asenteen. Tuntuu että nykyään ihmiset ovat törkeämpiä sekä itsekkäämpiä, etenkin liikenteessä. Nämä tuliterillä autoilla hurjastelijat ja keskisormen heiluttajat ovat yhä useammin nuoria jakkupukunaisia kuin kaljuuntuvia keski-ikäisiä pukumiehiä. Pysäkiltä ei päästetä vaan linja-auton vilkku vasemmalle tulkitaan "paina kaasua". Eilen Tapiolassa kahdesti vastaava tilanne. Ei auta kun tarpeeksi selvästi lähteä pysäkiltä (tietenkin päälle ajamatta) että saa henkilöauton jarruttamaan ja tajuamaan että se linja-autohan on tosiaankin sieltä tulossa. Yhdellä bemarimiehellä oli tosiaan niin kova tarve ohittaa minut lähtiessäni pysäkiltä että vaaransi vastaantulijatkin vaikka oli vielä n. 70 metriä takanani

----------


## tohpeeri

> Jos Vanhalla Viertotiellä on edelleen vain läpiajokielto, eikä siis totaalista ajokieltoa muille kuin busseille Pitäjänmäentien päässä, ei asialla ole merkitystä, koska neitokainen on voinut asioida McDonaldsissa tai viereisessä nuudelibaarissa, eikä kyseessä silloin ollut läpiajo. Ja jos hän oli aikeissa kääntyä Pitäjänmäentielle, saa sitä ajaa Valimotielle asti ja sen jälkeen tonteille.


Nainen ei tullut Mäkkärin parkkipaikalta vaan pitemmältä. Kuten kirjoitin niin pieni mahdollisuus, että olisi tullut Niemikodin pihalta mutta uskon hänen tulleen Huopalahdentieltä asti.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Pitäjänmäentien poikkeusjärjestelyissä Raide-Jokerin rakennustöissä (vaikka siis ilmeisesti paljon enemmän tehdään kaikenlaisia kunnallistekniikan sähkö/tietoliikennekaapelien,  vesi/lämpöputkien muutoksia ja uusia katujen perustuksia) on kuitenkin ollut suorastaan yllättävää, ettei päivittäin jatkuvasti muuttuvista ja erittäin epäselvistä kaistojen ja kevyen liikenteen uudelleenreitityksistä huolimatta tähän mennessä ole ilmeisesti enempää tullut pelti- saatikka henkilövaurioita.
Terveisin eräs työntekijä Strömbergintien varrelta...

----------


## Salomaa

Myös S-Marketin edustalla on onnettomat suojatiejärjestelyt. On vain ajan kysymys, milloin siinä tapahtuu vakava onnettomuus.

----------


## Bellatrix

Tänään 24.10. klo 12:54 linjan 560 Rastilan suuntaan ajanut auto ajoi Mellunmäentien ja Itäväylän risteyksessä törkeästi punaiseksi vaihtuneita liikennevaloja päin aiheuttaen läheltäpiti -vaaratilanteen kahdelle Itäväylää Porvoon suuntaan niille jo vihreäksi vaihtuneilla valoilla ajaneelle autolle. Mellunmäentien suunnan valot ehtivät olla vaihtuneena punaiseksi jo pari autoa ennen kuin bussi tuli jonon jatkona valojen kohdalle joten ammattikuljettaja olisi hyvin ehtinyt halutessaan pysäyttää ajokkinsa valoihin 100% turvallisesti vaikka edeltävät autot eivät niin tehneetkään.

----------


## Huppu

> Tänään 24.10. klo 12:54 linjan 560 Rastilan suuntaan ajanut auto ajoi Mellunmäentien ja Itäväylän risteyksessä törkeästi punaiseksi vaihtuneita liikennevaloja päin aiheuttaen läheltäpiti -vaaratilanteen kahdelle Itäväylää Porvoon suuntaan niille jo vihreäksi vaihtuneilla valoilla ajaneelle autolle. Mellunmäentien suunnan valot ehtivät olla vaihtuneena punaiseksi jo pari autoa ennen kuin bussi tuli jonon jatkona valojen kohdalle joten ammattikuljettaja olisi hyvin ehtinyt halutessaan pysäyttää ajokkinsa valoihin 100% turvallisesti vaikka edeltävät autot eivät niin tehneetkään.


Palautetta ehdottamasti HSL ja liikennöitsijälle.

----------


## tohpeeri

Eilen 200 bussi pysähtyi Takkatien pysäkillä Espooseen päin kun matkustaja oli painanut pysähtymisnappulaa. Tämä ei ollut ensimmäinen kerta. Eivätkö kuljettajat ole selvillä pysäkeistä vai onko tämä ylipalvelua?

----------


## Salomaa

> Eilen 200 bussi pysähtyi Takkatien pysäkillä Espooseen päin kun matkustaja oli painanut pysähtymisnappulaa. Tämä ei ollut ensimmäinen kerta. Eivätkö kuljettajat ole selvillä pysäkeistä vai onko tämä ylipalvelua?


sama toistui tänään samassa paikassa, näyttö katossakin näytti selvästi "Pitäjänmäen asema". Jos tuo pysäkkituntemus kuukauden sisällä on hallinnassa.

----------


## tohpeeri

> sama toistui tänään samassa paikassa, näyttö katossakin näytti selvästi "Pitäjänmäen asema". Jos tuo pysäkkituntemus kuukauden sisällä on hallinnassa.



Minä käytin aikaisemmin Takkatien pysäkkiä keskustasta tullessani ja käytän edelleenkin niillä linjoilla joilla se  on vielä mahdollista. Harmitti vaan kun en hoksannut itse jäädä alas.

----------


## tohpeeri

Havainto tämäkin. Linjalla 200 on varsin usein epäsäännöllinen vuoroväli. Arkena saattaa tulla viidessä minuutissa kakasi vuoroa, sitten pitempi väli. Ainakin Elieliltä lähdetään varsin usein myöhässä, laituriin tullaan vasta lähtöaikana. Tanään sunnuntaina iltapäivällä bussi lähti lepopaikalta laituriin vasta kolme minuuttia lähtöajan jälkeen.  Ymmärrän, että kuljettajilla on oikeus pitää taukonsa mutta liian kireisiin ajoaikoihin pitäisi puuttua. Ja sitten Nobina voittaa aina vain lisää liikennettä.Kauhulla odotan ensi elokuuta kun mm. 39, 14 ja muut tämän suunnan linjat siirtyvät ko. firmalle, sitten varmaan nekin lähtevät myöhässä.

----------


## Salomaa

Painan nappulaa STOP ja odotan että kuljettaja pysähtyy seuraavalle pysäkille, mutta eipäs hiljennä yhtään joten pysähtymispyyntö on annettava vielä suullisesti.  Vois olettaa että kuljettaja keskittyy työnsä aika oleelliseen osioon:matkustajien päästämiseen pysäkeillä. Varsinkin silloin kun se STOP-nappula on painettu riittävän ajoissa.

Näitä on taas viime aikoina ollut pikkasen liikaa. Tällä kertaa linjalla 39.

----------


## canis lupus

> Painan nappulaa STOP ja odotan että kuljettaja pysähtyy seuraavalle pysäkille, mutta eipäs hiljennä yhtään joten pysähtymispyyntö on annettava vielä suullisesti.  Vois olettaa että kuljettaja keskittyy työnsä aika oleelliseen osioon:matkustajien päästämiseen pysäkeillä. Varsinkin silloin kun se STOP-nappula on painettu riittävän ajoissa.
> 
> Näitä on taas viime aikoina ollut pikkasen liikaa. Tällä kertaa linjalla 39.


Tähän viitaten, jos matkustatte Helbin autoilla 619 tai 620 ruuhkassa(eli entisillä jokerivolvoilla). Muistakaa kans painaa Stoppia ennen kuin jäätte ulos. Näissä autoissa on haamusummeri. Kuuluu stop summerin ääni ennen jokaista pysäkkiä vaikka kukaan ei paina. Liian moni olettaa virheellisesti että joku muu on painanut ja joutuu seuraavalle. Tätä tapahtuu joka kerta

----------


## Melamies

> Tähän viitaten, jos matkustatte Helbin autoilla 619 tai 620 ruuhkassa(eli entisillä jokerivolvoilla). Muistakaa kans painaa Stoppia ennen kuin jäätte ulos. Näissä autoissa on haamusummeri. Kuuluu stop summerin ääni ennen jokaista pysäkkiä vaikka kukaan ei paina. Liian moni olettaa virheellisesti että joku muu on painanut ja joutuu seuraavalle. Tätä tapahtuu joka kerta


Jos HelB ei vaivaudu tai kykene tuota vikaa korjaamaan, olisiko kuljettajien syytä pysähtyä jokaisella reitin pysäkillä?

----------


## canis lupus

> Jos HelB ei vaivaudu tai kykene tuota vikaa korjaamaan, olisiko kuljettajien syytä pysähtyä jokaisella reitin pysäkillä?


Näin olen itse tehnyt mutta kuljettajia on erilaisia. Hidastaa tokin matkantekoa mutta pääasia että kaikki pääsevät haluamalleen pysäkille  :Smile: 

Tarkoituksena oli näin yleisesti kertoa asiasta, vanhoissa busseissa on erilaisia vikoja joita ei voi tai kannata korjata. Siksi ovatkin vain onneksi ruuhkassa käytössä

----------


## bussiauto

> Tähän viitaten, jos matkustatte Helbin autoilla 619 tai 620 ruuhkassa(eli entisillä jokerivolvoilla). Muistakaa kans painaa Stoppia ennen kuin jäätte ulos. Näissä autoissa on haamusummeri. Kuuluu stop summerin ääni ennen jokaista pysäkkiä vaikka kukaan ei paina.


Olen itse havainnut saman myös mm. PL:n 8700LE:issä. Ainakin niissä tuo "haamuääni" kuuluu aina ennen pysäkkikuulutusta kuin ns. merkkiäänenä.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Jos HelB ei vaivaudu tai kykene tuota vikaa korjaamaan, olisiko kuljettajien syytä pysähtyä jokaisella reitin pysäkillä?


Ei bussien vikojen korjaaminen aina ole vaivasta tai kykenemisestä kiinni. Volvot nyt vaan on sellaisia, että vaativat erikoisissa vioissa aina useita käyntejä merkkihuollossa. Eikä välttämättä siltikään tule kuntoon.

----------


## Melamies

> Ei bussien vikojen korjaaminen aina ole vaivasta tai kykenemisestä kiinni. Volvot nyt vaan on sellaisia, että vaativat erikoisissa vioissa aina useita käyntejä merkkihuollossa. Eikä välttämättä siltikään tule kuntoon.


Juuri tätä tarkoitin ilmaisulla "ei kykene". Ehkä parempi ilmaisu olisi ollut "ei pystytä purkamatta koko bussia atomeiksi".

----------


## zige94

Se kuuluu valitettavasti tuon sarjan malleihin. Kuten todettiinkin niin kuuluu ennen pysäkkikuulutusta ns. merkkiäänenä. Sitä tutkittiin meidän yhtiön Volvoissa, mutta ei saa ilman vaihtamatta koko audiojärjestelmää, jota ei ymmärrettävästi tehdä noin vanhoissa autoissa enään.

----------


## tkp

> Ei bussien vikojen korjaaminen aina ole vaivasta tai kykenemisestä kiinni. Volvot nyt vaan on sellaisia, että vaativat erikoisissa vioissa aina useita käyntejä merkkihuollossa. Eikä välttämättä siltikään tule kuntoon.


Puhumattakaan siitä että auton sähköjärjestelmään lisätään ulkopuolisia komponentteja, jolloin saadaan monesti enemmän vain vahinkoa aikaan. Kuten kävi Tampereella. 

https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/b0ed2a47-...c-3a8f72574420

----------


## citybus

> Se kuuluu valitettavasti tuon sarjan malleihin. Kuten todettiinkin niin kuuluu ennen pysäkkikuulutusta ns. merkkiäänenä. Sitä tutkittiin meidän yhtiön Volvoissa, mutta ei saa ilman vaihtamatta koko audiojärjestelmää, jota ei ymmärrettävästi tehdä noin vanhoissa autoissa enään.


Faceliftatuissa Ikaruksissahan (2000-luvun puolivälin malli) oli taas toisenlainen ongelma, kuljettajalle liiankin hyvin kuuluva merkkiääni.  :Laughing:  Soittokellon virkaa siis toimitti manuaalinen "ovikello" kuljettajan pään yläpuolella, jossa oli siis sisällä vasara, joka löi metallista kupua, josta sitten lähti erittäin tymäkkä ja terävä kilahdus.

Jotkut näitä sitten irrottelivat, vaimensivat aikatauluista taitelluilla paperikasoilla ja löystivät ruuveja. Ikarusta mennessä ajamaan ainakin itse aina varmistin, että soittokello jotenkin toimii, jos toimii, sillä kellon lisäksi (ainakin Veolian silloisissa autoissa) pysähtymismerkki ilmaistiin kuljettajalle vain ratin takana katseen ulottumattomissa olevalla sinisellä valolla, ja sitten sitä saattoi ilman kellon kilahdusta epähuomiossa ajella pysäkistä ohi.

----------


## Salomaa

Esillä oli bussista poistumisen ongelmat. Aina sillöin tällöin myös bussiin pääsy vaati tavallista suurempaa energiaa. 15:20 tänään Atomitien pysäkiltä piti oikein mennä ajoradalle huitomaan, ennenkuin 54:n kuljettaja ymmärsi että matkustaja ei huvikseen heiluta kättä.

Erittäin outoa, koska kuljettajalta on suora näköyhteys pysäkille eikä edessä ollut bussia eikä mitään muutakaan ajoneuvoa.

Bussiin pääsemisen ongelmat näyttäisivät olevan harvinaisempia kuin bussista ulospääsy oikealla pysäkillä, mutta viimeaikoina näitäkin on ollut liikaa.

----------


## tohpeeri

Varsin usein takaovesta poistuminen tuottaa ongelmia firmasta riippumatta.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitähän tässä oikein tapahtui? Olin kävelemässä Espoon Kirkkopuiston pysäkin E6026 ohitse tänään klo 14.40. Pysäkillä seisoi muutama yläasteikäinen koulupoika, jotka hyvissä ajoin ennen linjan 542 bussin PL 744 tuloa näyttivät pysähtymismerkkiä. Bussi pysähtyi, päästi keskiovista jonkun ulos ja jatkoi matkaa ottamatta koululaisia kyytiin. Kuski vain heilautti kättään ja kiihdytti pois

Ihan tavallisia, asiallisesti käyttäytyviä kantasuomalaisia koululaisia, eli ei ole valtterikeissikään.

----------


## Karosa

> Bussi pysähtyi, päästi keskiovista jonkun ulos ja jatkoi matkaa ottamatta koululaisia kyytiin. Kuski vain heilautti kättään ja kiihdytti pois.


Oliko auto täynnä matkustajia?

----------


## 339-DF

> Oliko auto täynnä matkustajia?


Ei todellakaan.

Koululaisilla ei ollut maskeja, mutta eipä kai tarvitsekaan olla.

----------


## Salomaa

Oliko koululaisilla ruokia ja juomia ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Oliko koululaisilla ruokia ja juomia ?


Ei. Ihan normaaleja siististi pukeutuneita yläasteikäisiä poikia, joiden käytös siinä pysäkillä oli täysin asiallista. Todella kummallinen juttu.

Joskus silloin, kun ratikat vielä kulkivat Helsingissä tiheästi, saattoi käydä niin, että kuljettaja ajoi (käsittääkseni Lokin luvalla ja käskystä) pysäkin ohi ja viittoi takana tulevaan, mutta tuollaisissa tapauksissa se takana tuleva vaunu oli siis jo näköyhteyden päässä ellei peräti aivan perässä. Ei kai tässä voi sellaisestakaan olla kyse.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ei. Ihan normaaleja siististi pukeutuneita yläasteikäisiä poikia, joiden käytös siinä pysäkillä oli täysin asiallista. Todella kummallinen juttu.
> 
> Joskus silloin, kun ratikat vielä kulkivat Helsingissä tiheästi, saattoi käydä niin, että kuljettaja ajoi (käsittääkseni Lokin luvalla ja käskystä) pysäkin ohi ja viittoi takana tulevaan, mutta tuollaisissa tapauksissa se takana tuleva vaunu oli siis jo näköyhteyden päässä ellei peräti aivan perässä. Ei kai tässä voi sellaisestakaan olla kyse.


Olen joskus nykyäänkin nähnyt tätä viittomista esim. linjalla 550 jos niitä on tullut kolmekin peräkanaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei. Ihan normaaleja siististi pukeutuneita yläasteikäisiä poikia, joiden käytös siinä pysäkillä oli täysin asiallista. Todella kummallinen juttu.
> 
> Joskus silloin, kun ratikat vielä kulkivat Helsingissä tiheästi, saattoi käydä niin, että kuljettaja ajoi (käsittääkseni Lokin luvalla ja käskystä) pysäkin ohi ja viittoi takana tulevaan, mutta tuollaisissa tapauksissa se takana tuleva vaunu oli siis jo näköyhteyden päässä ellei peräti aivan perässä. Ei kai tässä voi sellaisestakaan olla kyse.


tuostahan kannattaa laittaa palaute HSL:lle, joka edelleen ottaa liikennöitsijän puhutteluun. Selviää varmasti kun linjan ja auton numero on tiedossa sekä tapahtuma-aika ja -paikka.

Onhan se hyvä tälläkin foorumilla hyvä tietää, mikä voi olla sellainen syy että kuljettaja kieltäytyy suorittamasta hänelle kuuluvaa perustehtäväänsä.

----------


## kuukanko

> tuostahan kannattaa laittaa palaute HSL:lle


Saahan sitä palautetta laittaa, jos ei ole parempaa tekemistä, mutta kovin suurta painoarvoa ei ole sellaisilla kolmannen osapuolen palautteilla, joissa palautteenantaja on todistanut vain lyhyttä hetkeä ehkä pitkässäkin tapahtumaketjussa ja tulkitsee asiaa vain sen lyhyen hetken perusteella.

----------


## MJG

> Saahan sitä palautetta laittaa, jos ei ole parempaa tekemistä, mutta kovin suurta painoarvoa ei ole sellaisilla kolmannen osapuolen palautteilla, joissa palautteenantaja on todistanut vain lyhyttä hetkeä ehkä pitkässäkin tapahtumaketjussa ja tulkitsee asiaa vain sen lyhyen hetken perusteella.


HSL:lle (eikä VR:lle) että kannata antaa palautetta mistään, koska se on pelkkää hukkahikeä. Palautteen antaja on aina väärässä ja usein myös tyhmä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Saahan sitä palautetta laittaa, jos ei ole parempaa tekemistä, mutta kovin suurta painoarvoa ei ole sellaisilla kolmannen osapuolen palautteilla, joissa palautteenantaja on todistanut vain lyhyttä hetkeä ehkä pitkässäkin tapahtumaketjussa ja tulkitsee asiaa vain sen lyhyen hetken perusteella.


Näin mäkin ajattelisin, että ulkopuolisena (muutaman sanan vaihdoin niiden poikien kanssa) en lähde tuosta mitään tekemään. Sinänsä olisi hyvä jos koululaiset sitä palautetta lähettäisivät, mutta tuskinpa niin tekevät, ja sen tietää kuljettajakin. Jos itse olisin ollut siinä pysäkillä kyytiin pyrkimässä, niin tilanne olisi toinen.




> HSL:lle (eikä VR:lle) että kannata antaa palautetta mistään, koska se on pelkkää hukkahikeä. Palautteen antaja on aina väärässä ja usein myös tyhmä.


Mulla on tästä erilainen kokemus, ja kirjoitin asiasta myös tänne foorumillekin ehkä 67 vuotta sitten. Se taitaakin olla ainoa kerta, kun olen HSL:lle palautetta antanut, ja se kyllä hoidettiin minusta asiallisesti.

----------


## EVhki

> HSL:lle (eikä VR:lle) että kannata antaa palautetta mistään, koska se on pelkkää hukkahikeä. Palautteen antaja on aina väärässä ja usein myös tyhmä.


Itse laitoin tässä syksyllä palautetta holtittomasti ajaneesta ratikkakuskista, joka kiihdytti voimakkaasti jyrkissä mutkissa siten että tilanne oli matkustajille epämiellyttävä ja vaarallinen (päälleni myös horjahti yksi matkustaja, vaikka istuin ikkunapaikalla). Sain ainakin asiallisen vastauksen palautteeseen ja asia eteni kuljettajan esimiehelle, jonka oli tarkoitus käydä asiaa kuljettajan kanssa läpi. Toki en tiedä, mitä seurauksia tuosta lopulta oli, mutta kyllä palautetta mielestäni lähtökohtaisesti kannattaa antaa. Jos yksi kuljettaja toimii toistuvasti huonosti, palautetta voi tulla useammalta henkilöltä, jolloin palautteen uskottavuus myös kasvaa.

----------


## MJG

> Itse laitoin tässä syksyllä palautetta holtittomasti ajaneesta ratikkakuskista, joka kiihdytti voimakkaasti jyrkissä mutkissa siten että tilanne oli matkustajille epämiellyttävä ja vaarallinen (päälleni myös horjahti yksi matkustaja, vaikka istuin ikkunapaikalla). Sain ainakin asiallisen vastauksen palautteeseen ja asia eteni kuljettajan esimiehelle, jonka oli tarkoitus käydä asiaa kuljettajan kanssa läpi. Toki en tiedä, mitä seurauksia tuosta lopulta oli, mutta kyllä palautetta mielestäni lähtökohtaisesti kannattaa antaa. Jos yksi kuljettaja toimii toistuvasti huonosti, palautetta voi tulla useammalta henkilöltä, jolloin palautteen uskottavuus myös kasvaa.


Jälkikasvu oli kerran odottamassa yhäkekkosella Vallikallion rampilla olevalla pysäkillä bussia, jonka kuljettaja ei katsonut asiakseen ajaa rampin kautta. Rampin päästä ei näy pysäkille, eli ohi ei voi ajaa "jos pysäkki on tyhjä". Tästä esitettyyn palautteeseen jälkikasvu sai vastaukseksi heijastimen, jotta jatkossa näkyy paremmin. Voiko asiakasta vielä pahemmin aliarvioida.

VR:ltä en koskaan ole saanut yhtään asiallista vastausta palautteisiin. Kaikissa on ollut enemmän tai vähemmän suoraa veetuilua ja palvelupoikkeaman kääntämistä asiakkaan viaksi tai ainakin tämän yksinkertaisuudesta johtuvaksi. Kerran taas sattui niin, että HSL:lle jätetty palaute kulkeutui liikennöitsijälle, jonka työnjohtaja katsoi oikeimmaksi ratkaisuksi vastata haukkumakirjeellä.

En väitä, että joukkoon ei mahtuisi onnistumisiakin, mutta lähtökohtaisesti monopoliasemassa toimivan organisaation ydinkompensseihin harvemmin lukeutuu palautteiden asianmukainen käsittely.

----------


## kallio843

> Jälkikasvu oli kerran odottamassa yhäkekkosella Vallikallion rampilla olevalla pysäkillä bussia, jonka kuljettaja ei katsonut asiakseen ajaa rampin kautta. Rampin päästä ei näy pysäkille, eli ohi ei voi ajaa "jos pysäkki on tyhjä".


Ymmärtääkseni tälläisessä tilanteessa tulee myös ajamaton lähtö koska auto ei käy pysäkkialueella. Sen puolesta luulisi kiinnostavan niin kuljettajaa kuin myös liikennöitsijää. Sitä en osaa sanoa sitten miten tarkka liji on tuossa kyseissä kohdassa mutta periaatteen tasolla ainakin näin.

Edit. Katsoin höselin kuljettajakartasta ja sen mukaan 553 reitti on ihan selkeästi merkitty rampin kautta kulkemaan.

----------


## canis lupus

Nää ramppipysäkit ovat oikeasti aivan mahdotonta tietää ellei reittiä ole etukäteen käynyt läpi ja muista missä liittymässä ajetaan liittymään ja missä ei kannata. Vain osassa on opasteet pysäkeillä, monessa ei. Joissain rampeissa on liittymä pysäkille, joissain ei. Jos se olisi selkeästi merkitty, ei kuljettajien tarvitsisi arpoa onko siellä sellainen vai eikö ole. Hämeenlinnanväylä on ainakin Kehä 3:lle asti uudelle kuljettajalle kuljettajaystävällisin koska näitä yllättäviä ramppipysäkkejä ole ollenkaan toisin kuin muilla poistuloväylillä

----------


## Salomaa

Kait kuljettajan pitää tietää, missä hänen ajamansa linja kulkee. Olen nähnyt varsin monessa bussissa navigaattorin, jossa nuoli näyttää minne ajetaan.

(neuvoin kyllä kerran 54:n kuljettajaa linjan loppupäässä, kun hän ei tiennyt, mistä mennään kehältä Pohjois-Haagaan ja mihin sieltä jatketaan edelleen)

----------


## Resiina

> Kait kuljettajan pitää tietää, missä hänen ajamansa linja kulkee. Olen nähnyt varsin monessa bussissa navigaattorin, jossa nuoli näyttää minne ajetaan.


Ja työnantajan tulee huolehtia asian mukaisesta perehdytyksestä. Nykyisellä työnantajalla perehdetys hoidettiin mallikelpoisesti. Ennen liikenteen alkua kaikki linjat käytiin linja-autolla läpi ja epävarmat saivat ajaa kyseisen linjan läpi toisen opastuksella.

----------


## canis lupus

> Kait kuljettajan pitää tietää, missä hänen ajamansa linja kulkee. Olen nähnyt varsin monessa bussissa navigaattorin, jossa nuoli näyttää minne ajetaan.


Se navi on oikeasti hyvä apu niin kauan kun se vaan toimii. Välillä jämähtää jonnekin koko linjan ajaksi. Ja kyllä itsekin välillä joudun pariin otteeseen miettimään että olikohan tuossa liittymässä rampilla pysäkki vai ei vaikka olen ko. linjaa hionut edestakaisin päälle 50 kertaa mutta edelliskerrasta saattanee olla yli puoli vuotta. Ihminen on unohtavainen ja erehtyvä. Kuljettajat eivät ole vain kuljettajia, päässä on tuhat ja sata muuta tärkeämpää asiaa kuin se mistähän reiästä sinne Kirkonkylän etl. pysäkille ajettiinkaan

----------


## LimoSWN

> Se kuuluu valitettavasti tuon sarjan malleihin. Kuten todettiinkin niin kuuluu ennen pysäkkikuulutusta ns. merkkiäänenä. Sitä tutkittiin meidän yhtiön Volvoissa, mutta ei saa ilman vaihtamatta koko audiojärjestelmää, jota ei ymmärrettävästi tehdä noin vanhoissa autoissa enään.


Jossain aikaisemmin olleissa kilahti varoitus-summeri joka kerta, kun painoi stoppia. Samaan aikaan kun, painoi stoppia. Yksi Volvon malli tämäkin oli. Nyt jo uusiokäytössä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Se navi on oikeasti hyvä apu niin kauan kun se vaan toimii. Välillä jämähtää jonnekin koko linjan ajaksi. Ja kyllä itsekin välillä joudun pariin otteeseen miettimään että olikohan tuossa liittymässä rampilla pysäkki vai ei vaikka olen ko. linjaa hionut edestakaisin päälle 50 kertaa mutta edelliskerrasta saattanee olla yli puoli vuotta. Ihminen on unohtavainen ja erehtyvä. Kuljettajat eivät ole vain kuljettajia, päässä on tuhat ja sata muuta tärkeämpää asiaa kuin se mistähän reiästä sinne Kirkonkylän etl. pysäkille ajettiinkaan


Mitkäs asiat esimerkiksi ovat ajettavan reitin muistamista tärkeämpiä asioita ?

----------


## canis lupus

> Mitkäs asiat esimerkiksi ovat ajettavan reitin muistamista tärkeämpiä asioita ?


Lapsen hakeminen päiväkodista, mitä ruokaa tänään syödään, perheen asiat, laskut, ulosotto

----------


## Salomaa

> Lapsen hakeminen päiväkodista, mitä ruokaa tänään syödään, perheen asiat


Työnantaja vapauttaa kuljettajan hoitamaan näitä asioita kun varoituksen jälkeen kertoo että ollaan tilaajan kanssa sovittu että sieltä Kirkonkylän  eteläiseltä pysäkiltä haetaan myös matkustajat kyytiin.

----------


## canis lupus

> Työnantaja vapauttaa kuljettajan hoitamaan näitä asioita kun varoituksen jälkeen kertoo että ollaan tilaajan kanssa sovittu että sieltä Kirkonkylän  eteläiseltä pysäkiltä haetaan myös matkustajat kyytiin.


Ei erehdyksestä saa rankaista. Tahallisesti ohiajosta kyllä. Mutta jos toistuvasti aiheuttaa ohiajoilla ajamattomia niin kyllä siitäkin saa kuulla. Taisit kuitenkin nyt missata pääpointtini. Ihmisellä on ihmisen murheet. Jos on avioero tai sukulaisen kuoleman juuri kokenut niin tämä on kyllä päällimmäinen asia mielessä työssä kuin vapaa-ajallakin. Niin kauan kuin ihmiset ajavat bussia vielä, niin kauan voi olettaa että bussi saattaa ajaa rampin ohitse ja ei se kuljettaja sitä piruuttaan tee. Tokin on poikkeuksia mutta he löytävät itsensä hyvin pian muista hommista

----------


## tkp

> Työnantaja vapauttaa kuljettajan hoitamaan näitä asioita kun varoituksen jälkeen kertoo että ollaan tilaajan kanssa sovittu että sieltä Kirkonkylän  eteläiseltä pysäkiltä haetaan myös matkustajat kyytiin.


MIssä firmassa irtisanotaan yhden varoituksen jälkeen, tai yhden pysäkin ohiajon jälkeen?

----------


## Salomaa

> MIssä firmassa irtisanotaan yhden varoituksen jälkeen, tai yhden pysäkin ohiajon jälkeen?


Yhden varoituksen jälkeen silloin kun kuljettaja huolimattomuuttaan tai tietoisesti ei aja sieltä mistä kyseisen linjan kuuluu kulkea. Eli irtisanomistilanteessa käytännössä näitä ohiajoja on kertynyt useampia.

----------


## canis lupus

Tuo "huolimattomuuttaan" pitää tosiaankin tulkita niin että tosiaankaan ei ole vahinko vaan aivan tahallaan aiheutettu. Toisaalta esimerkiksi itse kuljettaja mm. syyllistynyt kolariin voidaan laskea huolimattomuudeksi vaikka vahinko onkin mutta rampin ohiajo ei aiheuta oikeastaan niin suurta tuhoa että siitä pitäisi varoituksia alkaa jakamaan jos oikeasti on toistuvasti vahinko. Näitä sattuu sen verran paljon että olisi tuolla kurilla jo monta irtisanottua kuljettajaa. Lähes jokainen on ajanut harhaan useammin kuin kerran osaamatta taikka pääsemättä takaisin reitille turvallisesti/kohtuullisesti jotta voisi vielä pelastautua ajamattomalta lähdöltä

----------


## Rekkakuski

Noita sattui aika paljon, myös itse ajanut rampin ohi joskus.
Rampit tosiaan pahoja siitä että ne pitää muistaa ulkoa.
Itse olen lukemattomia linjoja ajanut kartan kanssa, ei kovin fiksua muttei oikeastaan vaihtoehtoa.
Nobina ei järjestänyt mahdollisuutta opiskella linjoja työajalla, muissa firmoissa on ainakin itselläni ollut siihen mahdollisuus.
Vaihtoehtona oli että vapaalla lähdet ajelemaan omalla autolla taikka ajat loputtomiin linjoja jotka osaat, ne ovat aina ne kiireisimmät mitkä opetetaan aluksi. 
Ihan laskelmoitu juttu ja moni lähtee ajamaan pienellä riskillä mielummin kuin vielä sitä samaa ja luultavasti veemäistä ajosarjaa.
Tästä syystä lehdissä ollut että ajettu harhaan ja peruuteltu ties mihin seinään. Ja lähes kaikki saman firman autoja.

----------


## Salomaa

Nobinan auto 1124 linjalla 345 äsken klo 21 lähtö Rinnekodista. Noin 21.20 kyytiin saapuu nuori mies, joka seisoo kauan aikaa kuljettajan luona. Kuljettaja pitää esitelmää siitä, kuinka pimeällä oikeaoppisesti kuuluu näyttää lippua. Matkustaja kuuntelee mutta kyllästyy ja läppää puhelimensa näytön plexiä vasten ja menee istumaan. 

Kuljettaja huutaa ja pyytää matkustajaa näyttämään lippunsa. Matkustaja ei tule, joten kuljettaja pysäyttää auton seuraavalle pysäkille, sammuttaa moottorin ja tulee kopistaan käytävälle. Vaatii matkustaja näyttämään lippunsa. Lopulta matkustaja tulee 5 metrin päähän ja kuljettaja vaatii lähemmäksi. Matkustaja tulee vielä lähemmäksi ja kuljettaja aloittaa voimakasäänisen luennon, jossa vaatii matkustajaa keskittymään hänen luentoonsa. 

Kaikki muu tuossa voisi mennä läpi, mutta äänenvoimakkuus ja suoranainen hermostuminen pienestä asiasta ei ollut paikallaan. Matkustaja tässä tilanteessa ei korottanut ääntänsä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Nobinan auto 1124 linjalla 345 äsken klo 21 lähtö Rinnekodista. Noin 21.20 kyytiin saapuu nuori mies, joka seisoo kauan aikaa kuljettajan luona. Kuljettaja pitää esitelmää siitä, kuinka pimeällä oikeaoppisesti kuuluu näyttää lippua. Matkustaja kuuntelee mutta kyllästyy ja läppää puhelimensa näytön plexiä vasten ja menee istumaan. 
> 
> Kuljettaja huutaa ja pyytää matkustajaa näyttämään lippunsa. Matkustaja ei tule, joten kuljettaja pysäyttää auton seuraavalle pysäkille, sammuttaa moottorin ja tulee kopistaan käytävälle. Vaatii matkustaja näyttämään lippunsa. Lopulta matkustaja tulee 5 metrin päähän ja kuljettaja vaatii lähemmäksi. Matkustaja tulee vielä lähemmäksi ja kuljettaja aloittaa voimakasäänisen luennon, jossa vaatii matkustajaa keskittymään hänen luentoonsa. 
> 
> Kaikki muu tuossa voisi mennä läpi, mutta äänenvoimakkuus ja suoranainen hermostuminen pienestä asiasta ei ollut paikallaan. Matkustaja tässä tilanteessa ei korottanut ääntänsä.


Oliko lippu kunnossa?

Ei ehtinyt poliisi paikalle?

Miten pieni asia?

----------


## Salomaa

> Oliko lippu kunnossa?
> 
> Ei ehtinyt poliisi paikalle?
> 
> Miten pieni asia?


Lippu oli kunnossa, koska kuljettaja hyväksyi sen kun vaati uudestaan näyttämään. Kuljettajan arvovallalle taisi olla liikaa, kun kuljettajan esitelmään kyllästynyt matkustaja läppäsi matkapuhelimen näytön plexiä vasten ja meni samantien paikallensa.

Ei siinä poliisia tarvittu, kun metelin jälkeen kuljettaja siirtyi ohjaamoonsa ja matka jatkui.

Ydin tässä on se että tuollainen kuljettajan möykkäminen olisi säikyttänyt varmasti vanhuksia ja pienempiä lapsia, mutta onneksi autossa tuohon aikaan oli työstä palaavia ja kaupunkiin meneviä nuoria.

----------


## tkp

> Lippu oli kunnossa, koska kuljettaja hyväksyi sen kun vaati uudestaan näyttämään. Kuljettajan arvovallalle taisi olla liikaa, kun kuljettajan esitelmään kyllästynyt matkustaja läppäsi matkapuhelimen näytön plexiä vasten ja meni samantien paikallensa.
> .


Taisi ottaa matkustajan arvovallalle että kuljettaja ohjeisti miten lippu näytetään oikein.

----------


## Salomaa

> Taisi ottaa matkustajan arvovallalle että kuljettaja ohjeisti miten lippu näytetään oikein.


Kokonaisuudessa kuljettaja teki kärpäsestä härkäsen. Kuljettaja teki pahan virheen tullessaan matkustamon puolelle suurella äänevoimakkuudella nöyryyttämään matkustajaa. Jos joku Nobinalla työskentelevä näkee tämän niin kokonaisuuden kannalta sanon että myöskään vammaisten, lasten ja vanhusten ei tarvitse kokea pelkoa kuljettajan käytöksen johdosta. Tulevaisuutta silmälläpitäen .

Ensimmäinen kerta kun linjalla 345 näin erimielisyyden matkustajan ja kuljettajan kesken. Ihan siis yksittäistapaus.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kokonaisuudessa kuljettaja teki kärpäsestä härkäsen. Kuljettaja teki pahan virheen tullessaan matkustamon puolelle suurella äänevoimakkuudella nöyryyttämään matkustajaa. Jos joku Nobinalla työskentelevä näkee tämän niin kokonaisuuden kannalta sanon että myöskään vammaisten, lasten ja vanhusten ei tarvitse kokea pelkoa kuljettajan käytöksen johdosta. Tulevaisuutta silmälläpitäen .
> 
> Ensimmäinen kerta kun linjalla 345 näin erimielisyyden matkustajan ja kuljettajan kesken. Ihan siis yksittäistapaus.


Toivottavasti Teitte valituksen HSL:lle, jotta kuljettajan/yhtiön toiminta saadaan kuriin=

----------


## toson

> metelin jälkeen kuljettaja siirtyi ohjaamoonsa ja matka jatkui.


Järkyttävää nykypäivän Suomessa,en uskalla enään matkustaa bussilla.Tästä ei ole pitkä matka siihen ,että kuljettaja pahoinpitelee syyttömän lapsen.

----------


## volvojees

> Järkyttävää nykypäivän Suomessa,en uskalla enään matkustaa bussilla.Tästä ei ole pitkä matka siihen ,että kuljettaja pahoinpitelee syyttömän lapsen.


Vähän nyt liiottelet, muutenkin tuossa sanottiin että oli yksittäistapaus.

----------


## Salomaa

> Toivottavasti Teitte valituksen HSL:lle, jotta kuljettajan/yhtiön toiminta saadaan kuriin=


Matkustaja kävi jotain sanomassa kuljettajalle matkansa lopussa. Oletettavasti  kyseessä oli suora palaute toiminnasta. Ehkä myös ilmoitus jatkotoimepiteistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:50 ----------




> Järkyttävää nykypäivän Suomessa,en uskalla enään matkustaa bussilla.Tästä ei ole pitkä matka siihen ,että kuljettaja pahoinpitelee syyttömän lapsen.


Yksittäistapauksen perusteella ei voi vetää johtopäätöksiä. Tai sitten tässä kommentissa oli kyseessä sarkasmihuumorin käyttö.

----------


## Rekkakuski

Itse en ole uskaltanut vuosiin mennä hsl bussin kyytiin kun ajavat niin epävarmasti.
Ja nyt vielä tämä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Itse en ole uskaltanut vuosiin mennä hsl bussin kyytiin kun ajavat niin epävarmasti.
> Ja nyt vielä tämä.


Mitähän mahtaa pitää sisällään tuo epävarman ajon käsite ?

----------


## canis lupus

> Mitähän mahtaa pitää sisällään tuo epävarman ajon käsite ?


Varmaankin sitä että ei uskalleta ajaa lujaa

----------


## Rekkakuski

Ajattelin enemmänkin näitä kun peruutellaan seiniin ja ajetaan motaria väärään suuntaan.

----------


## Samppa

> Ajattelin enemmänkin näitä kun peruutellaan seiniin ja ajetaan motaria väärään suuntaan.


Nyt minulla on mennyt jotain ohi. Milloin ja missä HSL:n bussi on ajanut moottoritietä vastaantulevien kaistalla?

----------


## canis lupus

Nyt tuskin tarkoitat että ajetaan vastaantulevien kaistalla? Viimeksi näin on linja-autolle käynyt vuonna 2010 eikä tämä tapahtunut HSL alueella. Harhaanajoja sattuu kyllä mutta ovathan nekin harvinaisia. Vapaasti voi mennä kuljettajalta kysymään tarviiko reittiohjeet takaisin reitille mikäli itse tuntee alueen hyvin

----------


## Rekkakuski

Selvennetään että motarilla peruuteltu kun ensin ajettu harhaan.
Tavallaan sekin on väärään suuntaan.
Näin käynyt viimevuosina ainakin Helbin ja Nobinan ammattikuljettajille.
Seinään peruutuksissa kunnostautuneet lähinnä Nobinan kuljettajat.
Pysäkkien tuhoamista peränylityksellä harrastetaan joka firmassa ja jossei jokapäivä niin jokaviikko.
En suosittele seisomaan pysäkeillä varsinkaan talviaikaan.

----------


## tkp

> Selvennetään että motarilla peruuteltu kun ensin ajettu harhaan.
> Tavallaan sekin on väärään suuntaan.
> Näin käynyt viimevuosina ainakin Helbin ja Nobinan ammattikuljettajille.
> Seinään peruutuksissa kunnostautuneet lähinnä Nobinan kuljettajat.
> Pysäkkien tuhoamista peränylityksellä harrastetaan joka firmassa ja jossei jokapäivä niin jokaviikko.
> En suosittele seisomaan pysäkeillä varsinkaan talviaikaan.


Pysäkkien tuhoamista harrastetaan ympäri Suomen, vahinko voi käydä ihan oikeallekin ammattilaiselle. Tässä kohtaa infra näyttelee myös melkoista osaa. Tampereen keskustorilla kaadettiin moneen kertaan sama, tietty katos ennenkuin sitä ymmärrettiin siirtää muutama metri. Samaten Pirkkalassa osattiin siirtää katos turvaan jalkakäytävän taakse vasta sitten kun se oli kaadettu moneen kertaan.

Mutta noita moottoritiellä peruutteluja tai seinään peruutteluja ei oikein voi ymmärtää.

----------


## canis lupus

Muistan kyllä Helbillä olisiko juuri tänä kesänä yhden keissin jossa linjan 70 kuljettaja ajoi Pihlajamäen liittymän ohi ja päätti korjata virheen peruuttamalla keskellä moottoritietä. Sikäli paha tilanne koska tuossa harhaanajossa ei enää ole muuta tapaa korjata kuin ajamalla Kehä I itään ja siitä Kivikontienliittymän kautta Latokartanontielle mutta mistäs tuon tietää kun ei tuossa ole yhtään pysäkkiä mihin pysähtyä lukemaan karttaa ja samaan aikaan kyydissä saattaa olla 40 valittavaa matkustajaa

----------


## Salomaa

Saavuin äsken bussilla 61 Rautatientorille. Bussi jätti meidät Kansallisteatterin edessä olevalla korokkeelle, ei siis teatterin edessä olevalle jalkakäytävälle. Meitä purkautui bussista 20 ja yhdellä lastenvaunut. Siinä sitten osa joutui pakostakin kävelemään ajoradalla. Sitten korokkeen toiselta puolelta tuli hybridibussi hiljaa muutaman sentin tai millin päästä.

Täällä foormilla tiedetään mikä on oikea jättöpaikka Rautatientorille saapuville busseille. Mihin kuljettajat on ohjeistettu jättämään matkustajat. Hurjaa touhua tuo iltapäivän kokemus.

----------


## canis lupus

Et taida Salomaa olla paikallisia? Siinä on kaksi jättölaituria. Toinen Kansallisteatterin jalkakäytävä ja toinen se koroke. Kyllä on kuljettaja toiminut aivan oikein

----------


## Salomaa

> Et taida Salomaa olla paikallisia? Siinä on kaksi jättölaituria. Toinen Kansallisteatterin jalkakäytävä ja toinen se koroke. Kyllä on kuljettaja toiminut aivan oikein


Olen paikallisia, mutta saavun Rautatientorille harvoin. Hyvä että selvisi että kuljettaja toimi oikein. Onkohan tuon jättölaiturin suunnittessa hyväksytty että täyden bussin matkustajat purkautuva myös korokkeen ja teatterin välisille ajoradalle ? Vai onko tuo tilapäinen ratkaisu ?

Muissa terminaalipaikoissa purkautuvan bussin matkustajille on yleensä riittävästi tilaa.

----------


## vristo

Kyseessähän ei ole pysäkki ollenkaan (ei tieliikennelain mukaista liikennemerkkiä), vaan toisissa päissä on vain pysäköintikielto-merkit. Tämä sallii matkustajien jättämisen noilla laitureilla, mutta ei muuta ja ohjeistuksen mukaisesti näin toimitaan. Voi olla, että saapuva bussi lähtee seuraavaksi täysin toiselle linjalle, joka lähtee toisesta lähtölaiturista kuin edellisen linjansa lähtölaituri.

----------


## tohpeeri

Takkatien pysäkki poistettiin linjalta 200 mutta varsin usein Espooseen päin menevä bussi jättää siinä matkustajan pois jos joku on painanut nappulaa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Äkkijarrutus kaatoi Aino-äidin ja 3,5-vuotiaan lapsen bussissa, iso haava päähän  "Kuljettajan käytöstä en ymmärrä"
https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...4270#gs.pb8drf

----------


## canis lupus

Datassa ei näkynyt mitään äkkijarrutusta. Voi olla että on itse kaatunut ja haluaa yrittää saada vakuutuskorvauksia bussifirmalta

----------


## pehkonen

> Datassa ei näkynyt mitään äkkijarrutusta. Voi olla että on itse kaatunut ja haluaa yrittää saada vakuutuskorvauksia bussifirmalta


Lisäksi bussi on pysähtynyt Viikin Alepan eteen? 

"Lopulta matkaa jatkanut kuljettaja pysäytti bussin Viikin Alepan kohdalle, johon oli hyvä ohjata ambulanssi."

Jutussa puhutaan Helb:in linjasta.

"MTV Uutiset tavoitti reittiä liikennöivän Helsingin bussiliikenteen tuotantopäällikön Timo Vähäkosken. Hänen mukaansa tieto tapauksesta tuli tiistaina iltapäivällä. Asiaa selvitellään."

Mikähän linja nyt okein on kysymyksessä?

----------


## aki

> Lisäksi bussi on pysähtynyt Viikin Alepan eteen? 
> 
> "Lopulta matkaa jatkanut kuljettaja pysäytti bussin Viikin Alepan kohdalle, johon oli hyvä ohjata ambulanssi."
> 
> Jutussa puhutaan Helb:in linjasta.
> 
> "MTV Uutiset tavoitti reittiä liikennöivän Helsingin bussiliikenteen tuotantopäällikön Timo Vähäkosken. Hänen mukaansa tieto tapauksesta tuli tiistaina iltapäivällä. Asiaa selvitellään."
> 
> Mikähän linja nyt okein on kysymyksessä?


Jos bussi on lähtenyt itäkeskuksesta, niin eiköhän se linja ole ollut 550.
Käsittääkseni kuljettajan pitää ottaa huomioon myös muu liikenne, ja pysäyttää bussi sellaiseen paikkaan, jossa se ei aiheuta haittaa tai vaaraa muulle liikenteelle. Jos tuo Alepan pysäkki on ollut ensimmäinen mahdollinen pysäytyspaikka, niin kuljettaja on toiminut tilanteessa aivan oikein.

----------


## citybus

> Datassa ei näkynyt mitään äkkijarrutusta. Voi olla että on itse kaatunut ja haluaa yrittää saada vakuutuskorvauksia bussifirmalta


Kyllä hyvin pienestäkin vauhdista tapahtuva nopea vauhdin lasku voi aiheuttaa vahinkoa matkustamossa, eikä kyseessä tarvitse olla mikään "lukkojarrutus" kuudenkympin vauhdista.

Melkein tasan 14 vuotta sitten, kun vielä toimin linja-autonkuljettajana, ajoin linjaa 14 tai 18, ja olin lähdössä liikkeelle Tukholmankadun nyttemmin käytöstä poistetulta sairaanhoito-oppilaitoksen edessä olleelta pysäkiltä, joka siis oli oikeanpuoleisella kaistalla. Vilkku vasemmalle ja rauhallisesti kaasua. Takaa tullut Westendin Linjan Renault Agora linjalla 212 ohitti kuljettamani bussin vasemman kaistan kautta aggressiivisesti koukkaamalla "täyttä vauhtia" ja viisti takaisin oikealle kaistalle niin, että jouduin saman tien jarruttamaan melkein pysähdyksiin, ja silti pienen osuman seurauksena kuljettamastani bussista irtosi kuljettajna puoleinen peili ja relluun tuli jotain vaurioita takakulmaan, olisiko sivulasi särkynyt, en enää tarkalleen muista.

Vaikka vauhtia itselläni oli max. 15 km/h, äkkijarrutuksesta johtuen seisomassa ollut vanhempi rouva kaatui ja löi päänsä johonkin niin, että sai runsaasti vuotavan haavan otsaansa. No, onneksi meikku oli kulman takana ja hätäkeskus pyysi ajamaan silloiselle 14B:n ja 58B:n päättärille, josta hoitajat hakivat matkustajan pois.

Westendin Linjan kuljettaja sai sakot, rouva ilmeisesti korvauksia Wessulta ja minä puhuttelun esimieheltä "liian äkillisestä jarrutuksesta". Olisi sitten vissiin pitänyt hänen mielestään pitänyt tintata kunnolla Westendin linjan kylkeen.

Eli kyllä näitä sattuu. Olen minäkin venäyttänyt käteni, kun junan käytävällä seisoessani ja ulospääsyä odottaessani K-juna pysähtyi, lähti uudelleen liikkeelle ja ajoi alle kävelyvauhtia päin puskinta rautatieasemalla vuonna 2002. Oli hiljaisesta vauhdista huolimatta melkoinen rysäys.

----------


## Miska

> Jos bussi on lähtenyt itäkeskuksesta, niin eiköhän se linja ole ollut 550.
> Käsittääkseni kuljettajan pitää ottaa huomioon myös muu liikenne, ja pysäyttää bussi sellaiseen paikkaan, jossa se ei aiheuta haittaa tai vaaraa muulle liikenteelle. Jos tuo Alepan pysäkki on ollut ensimmäinen mahdollinen pysäytyspaikka, niin kuljettaja on toiminut tilanteessa aivan oikein.


Voisikohan olla, että kyse onkin ollut Viikinmäen Alepasta, jonka ohi 550:n poikkeusreitti kulkee. 550:n reitillä Viikin suunnalla on pysäkeillä taskut, joten olisi aika outoa ajaa pois reitiltä paikkaan, jossa on vain ajoratapysäkki.

----------


## Juissi

Otsikkoon liittyen yksi asia on minua ihmetyttänyt bussiliikenteessä pk-seudulla. Tämä ei ole siis moite, kyseessä voi olla myös ohjeistus. Raideliikenteessä jos tapahtuu jotain poikkeavaa, yksinkertaisesti vaikka juna seisoo hetken, niin kuljettaja kuuluttaa tästä. Samoin raitiovaunun kuljettaja kuuluttaa tarvittaessa. Metron kuljettajan en ole kuullut kuuluttajan. Käytän toisaalta metroa harvoin. Linja-autoa käytän usein, mutta vain yhden kerran olen kuljettajan kuullut kuuluttavan. Aihe oli se, että hän pahoitteli ajaneen harhaan. Tätä on sattunut omalle kohdalleni muutamia kertoja, mutta vain siis tämän yhden kerran kuljettaja on kertonut mitä tapahtui. Tyypillisempi esimerkki on täpötäysi bussi, joka nyt korona-aikana on harvinaisuus. Ihmiset tuppautuvat etuoven ja keskioven väliin käytävälle. Usein keskiovelta takaovelle olisi väljää käytävällä. Kukaan ei liiku ennen kuin joku matkustajista ottaa tilanteen haltuun. Näitä tapahtui useasti. Onko kuljettajia ohjeistettu, että ei kuuluteta vai mistä on kysymys?

----------


## Resiina

Tähän ei tietääkseni ole mitään ohjeistusta.

----------


## Gulf

> Otsikkoon liittyen yksi asia on minua ihmetyttänyt bussiliikenteessä pk-seudulla. Tämä ei ole siis moite, kyseessä voi olla myös ohjeistus. Raideliikenteessä jos tapahtuu jotain poikkeavaa, yksinkertaisesti vaikka juna seisoo hetken, niin kuljettaja kuuluttaa tästä. Samoin raitiovaunun kuljettaja kuuluttaa tarvittaessa. Metron kuljettajan en ole kuullut kuuluttajan. Käytän toisaalta metroa harvoin. Linja-autoa käytän usein, mutta vain yhden kerran olen kuljettajan kuullut kuuluttavan. Aihe oli se, että hän pahoitteli ajaneen harhaan. Tätä on sattunut omalle kohdalleni muutamia kertoja, mutta vain siis tämän yhden kerran kuljettaja on kertonut mitä tapahtui. Tyypillisempi esimerkki on täpötäysi bussi, joka nyt korona-aikana on harvinaisuus. Ihmiset tuppautuvat etuoven ja keskioven väliin käytävälle. Usein keskiovelta takaovelle olisi väljää käytävällä. Kukaan ei liiku ennen kuin joku matkustajista ottaa tilanteen haltuun. Näitä tapahtui useasti. Onko kuljettajia ohjeistettu, että ei kuuluteta vai mistä on kysymys?


Ohjeistusta ei varmaan ole, tai no riippuu linjasta ja firmasta aika paljon. Itse tykkään kuuluttaa esimerkiksi juurikin välipistepysäkeillä seisomiset ja lentokentällä terminaalit (silloin joskus kun niitä oli kaksi ja matkustajia oli), mutta ongelmia aiheuttaa yleensä hyvin huonot kuulutuslaitteet. Mikrofonit ainakin edustamani yhtiön kalustossa ovat vanhemmissa autoissa hyvinkin huonot ja kun mikrofoni nappulaa painaa, niin kuuluu vaan vinkumista. Uudemmissa autoissa kuulutuslaitteisiin on hieman panostettu, mutta jos ne lakkaavat toimimasta, niin ei niitä enää korjata. Kuljettajan ensisijainen työtehtävä ei kuulemma ole kuuluttaminen kun joskus asian otin puheeksi.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ohjeistusta ei varmaan ole, tai no riippuu linjasta ja firmasta aika paljon. Itse tykkään kuuluttaa esimerkiksi juurikin välipistepysäkeillä seisomiset ja lentokentällä terminaalit (silloin joskus kun niitä oli kaksi ja matkustajia oli), mutta ongelmia aiheuttaa yleensä hyvin huonot kuulutuslaitteet. Mikrofonit ainakin edustamani yhtiön kalustossa ovat vanhemmissa autoissa hyvinkin huonot ja kun mikrofoni nappulaa painaa, niin kuuluu vaan vinkumista. Uudemmissa autoissa kuulutuslaitteisiin on hieman panostettu, mutta jos ne lakkaavat toimimasta, niin ei niitä enää korjata. Kuljettajan ensisijainen työtehtävä ei kuulemma ole kuuluttaminen kun joskus asian otin puheeksi.


Täpötäysissä busseissa yleensä takaa löytyy istumapaikkojakin kun vain itsensä raivaa läpi. Näin olen aina tehnyt silloin harvoin kun täysinäisissä olen matkustanut.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:01 ----------

Aamulla 39 pysähtyy Pitäjänmäen aseman pysäkille ja 200 tulee heti perässä. Molemmat tietysti telejä. Useimmat matkustajat menevät jälkimmäiseen. Kuljettaja ei avaa etuovea vaan kaikki joutuvat tarpomaan kinoksissa keskioville. Miksi näin. Etuovea ei avattu muillakaan pysäkeillä.

----------


## Salomaa

Olen nähnyt saman ilmiön silloin tällöin. Tekevät sen jotta kuljettajan läheisyydessä ei olisi kohtaamista. Mutta koska kuljettajat käyttäytyvät eri tavalla, niin herää kysymys, mikä on ohjeistus asiassa. Nopeammin saadaan matkusjat sisään kun oranssin bussin molemmat ovet ovat auki.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Olen nähnyt saman ilmiön silloin tällöin. Tekevät sen jotta kuljettajan läheisyydessä ei olisi kohtaamista. Mutta koska kuljettajat käyttäytyvät eri tavalla, niin herää kysymys, mikä on ohjeistus asiassa. Nopeammin saadaan matkusjat sisään kun oranssin bussin molemmat ovet ovat auki.


 Ja tässä tapauksessa kun bussi jäi vielä toisen taakse oltaisiin päästy liikkeelle nopeammin. Nyt sitten heti lähtiessä tulivat punaiset valot eteen.

----------


## Salomaa

Luulisi että ammatikseen ajava ei tekisi näin raskaan sarjan töppäystä.

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/b...1-fbeb0a116bf8

----------


## 8.6

Uutisen tekstissä puhutaan Helsingin Bussiliikenteestä ja linjasta 614, mutta videolla näkyy olevan Pohjolan Liikenteen auto linjalla 65.

----------


## canis lupus

> Luulisi että ammatikseen ajava ei tekisi näin raskaan sarjan töppäystä.
> 
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/b...1-fbeb0a116bf8


Sanotaanko näin että ammattikuljettajillekin sattuu virheitä mutta paljon harvemmin. Kuitenkin ne bussien, taksien, rekkojen, kuorma-autojen jne. töppäykset pääsevät aina lehteen vaikka ko. kuljettajalla olisi 20 vuoden ajokokemus ja viimeisestä liikennevirheestä vuosia

----------


## kuukanko

> Uutisen tekstissä puhutaan Helsingin Bussiliikenteestä ja linjasta 614, mutta videolla näkyy olevan Pohjolan Liikenteen auto linjalla 65.


Se linjan 614 bussi tulee videolla myohemmin, siinä vaiheessa kun henkilöauto on pysähtynyt suojatien eteen viereiselle kaistalle.

----------


## 8.6

Joo, en huomannut ensimmäisellä kerralla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ja tässä tapauksessa kun bussi jäi vielä toisen taakse oltaisiin päästy liikkeelle nopeammin. Nyt sitten heti lähtiessä tulivat punaiset valot eteen.


Myös tänään linjalla 200 Nobinan autossa 1152 kuljettaja ei päästänyt etuovesta sisään. Ilmeisesti sitten kuljettaja saa  päättää itse mistä ovista autoon pääsee sisään. Etuoven kiinni pitäminen on kyllä runkolinjan perusideaa vastaan.

----------


## Gulf

> Myös tänään linjalla 200 Nobinan autossa 1152 kuljettaja ei päästänyt etuovesta sisään. Ilmeisesti sitten kuljettaja saa  päättää itse mistä ovista autoon pääsee sisään. Etuoven kiinni pitäminen on kyllä runkolinjan perusideaa vastaan.


Ei saa päättää, vaan ohjeen mukaan myös etuovi on avattava. Palautetta menemään vaan!

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei saa päättää, vaan ohjeen mukaan myös etuovi on avattava. Palautetta menemään vaan!


Näinhän minäkin ajattelin ensin että työnantajalta saadaan ohjeet kuinka työ suoritetaan. Tämä kuski oli poikkeus eikä tämä kovin yleistä ole. Kirjoitin tänne kun tuli ilmi sekä Pitäjänmäen että Talin pysäkillä.

Edellisestä palautteesta on pitkä aika kun laitoin. Sieltä tulee yleensä jotain kuittaavaa: "palautteenne on välitetty sinne ja tuonne" tai "olemme antaneet tiedoksi..". Itse asiaa ei käsitellä vaan palautteen lähettäjälle tulee käsitys että työ tehdään nopeasti sarjatyönä.

Kokeillaanpas silti nyt.

----------


## canis lupus

Kuljettaja on auton herra ja hän päättää miten toimitaan

----------


## Samppa

> Kuljettaja on auton herra ja hän päättää miten toimitaan


Jos toimii usein vastoin työnantajan ohjeita ei ole kauan kuljettaja.

----------


## MJG

> Kuljettaja on auton herra ja hän päättää miten toimitaan


Heh. Kuskin duunia on auton siirtäminen paikasta toiseen aikataulun mukaisesti ja toimia kuin työnantaja ohjeistaa ja määrää. Bussin herrat istuvat jossain aivan muualla kuin ratin takana. Jos eivät pelisäännöt maita, aivan varmasti löytyy joku, jolle maittaa.

----------


## tkp

> Heh. Kuskin duunia on auton siirtäminen paikasta toiseen aikataulun mukaisesti ja toimia kuin työnantaja ohjeistaa ja määrää. Bussin herrat istuvat jossain aivan muualla kuin ratin takana. Jos eivät pelisäännöt maita, aivan varmasti löytyy joku, jolle maittaa.


nyt koronan myötä kun kuljettajia on lomautettu ja irtisanottu niin ehkä löytyykin, mutta muutenhan varsinkin pk-seudun bussiliikenne on kärsinyt vuodesta toiseen kuljettajapulasta. Nimenomaan asiansa osaavista kuljettajista... Mista lie sitten johtuu.

----------


## Salomaa

> nyt koronan myötä kun kuljettajia on lomautettu ja irtisanottu niin ehkä löytyykin, mutta muutenhan varsinkin pk-seudun bussiliikenne on kärsinyt vuodesta toiseen kuljettajapulasta. Nimenomaan asiansa osaavista kuljettajista... Mista lie sitten johtuu.


Pääsyy lienee se, että kuljettajan työ on raskasta.

----------


## Rekkakuski

Luultavasti pakkasella etuovi ei ole toiminut, näitä käy välillä.
Turha noita matkustajana liikaa miettiä, ei varmaan vaivaakaan ole tullut.
Totta on että monet ammattikuljettajat ovat siirtyneet muihin hommiin, ja useimmat ketkä alaa kokeilevat lopettavat vuoden parin päästä.
Miksi ajaa tauotta pitkää päivää kun saman palkan saa puolet vähemmällä duunilla.
Suurin syy mielestäni on alan surkeat työehtosopimukset joita ahneet liikennöitsijät käyttävät surutta hyväksi.
Varmaan vähän paransi oltavia stadissa kun HSL alkoi sakottaa myöhästyneistä lähdöistä?
Vielä jos laittavat työ/lepoajat kuntoon (ei tule tapahtumaan) niin ammattikuskeja alkaa löytyä.

----------


## Salomaa

Mistäs ne huonot työehtosopimukset johtuvat ? Muistan että jossain vaiheessa kirjoiteltiin kuljettajien oloista täällä, mutta ei ihan sytyttänyt se keskustelu silloin kaikkia. Ehkä kuljettajien työoloista ja palkkauksesta voi tehdä oman viestiketjun, ellei sitten ole jo.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Mistäs ne huonot työehtosopimukset johtuvat ?


Yleisellä tasolla puhuttaessa valtaosin huonosta järjestäytymisasteesta (ei se Loimaan kassa niitä neuvottele...) ja munattomasta edunvalvonnasta. On myös huomioitava että valitettavasti työntekijätkään eivät aina muista että mitä enemmän porukkaa ammattiiittoon kuuluu sitä vahvempi mandaatti liitolla on ei pelkästään TES -neuvotteluissa vaan muissakin neuvottelutilanteissa. Eli alasta riippumatta myös työntekijäpuolella on ainakin toisinaan peiliin katsomisen paikka.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuosta heräsi kysymys, kun liikennöitsijöitä HSL- alueella on useita, niin kuuluvatko kuljettajat moneen eri liittoon ?
Mutta muistan kyllä joitakin aikoja taaksepäin, kyllähän kait esim AKT oli vahva edunajaja.

----------


## Gulf

> Tuosta heräsi kysymys, kun liikennöitsijöitä HSL- alueella on useita, niin kuuluvatko kuljettajat moneen eri liittoon ?
> Mutta muistan kyllä joitakin aikoja taaksepäin, kyllähän kait esim AKT oli vahva edunajaja.


AKT lienee se mihin suurin osa kuuluu. Sitten on ainakin JHL ja Jyty. Paljon on myös niitä jotka eivät liittoon kuulu ollenkaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Tänä aamuna matkustaja painaa ajoissa linjalla 51 Näyttelijäntiellä Stop-nappia halutessaan poistua Thalian-aukion pysäkillä. Kuljettaja  ajaa ohi ja edelleen on ohittamassa Aino Acktentien pysäkkiä. Matkustajaa huutaa tahdosta poistua kuljettajalle ja sitten kuljettaja pysäyttää. 

Eihän tuo nyt suuri ongelma ole tervejalkaiselle, mutta tämän oleellsien työtehtävän "unohtaminen" esiintymistiheys o n liian suuri.

En muuten tiedä mistä johtuu kun tässäkin bussissa oli alle 10 matkustajaa ja Lassilassa ja Pohjois-Haagassa hyvin rauhallinen liikenne.

----------


## Rekkakuski

Kuunteleppa ens kerralla soiko summeri, melko usein osa pysäkkinappuloista ei toimi.
Matkustajahan ei tätä tiedä.
Mahdollista myös että kyseisessä bussissa on matkustajille nähtävissä iso pysähtyy valo mutta ohjaamossa pieni pysäkin merkkivalo jota auringonvalossa hyvin vaikea nähdä.
Tämä on varmaan se yleisin.
Tottakai myös kuski tekee virheitä, kokoajan tapahtuu ja hälinässä ei huomaa pysähtyä.

----------


## Salomaa

Kaksi kuljettajaa töppää yhtäaikaa, vai töppääkö ? 

Odotamme Samarian pysäkillä autoa 224. Sieltähän se risteyksen valoista tulee yhdessä peräkkain 213:n kanssa. Emme anna minkäänlaista merkkiä 213:n kuljettajalle, mutta siitä huolimatta hän pysähtyy pysäkille. Samalla 224 vetää ajokaistaa pitkin ohi ja en saa sitä pysäytettyä huitomalla 213:n edestä ja takaa.

Jos Samaria ei ole tasauspysäkki, niin tässä ylimääräinen kohteliaisuus oli haitallista. Mutta myös harvinaista nykyään aiemmin esiintynyt ongelma, että kuljettaja ei varmista että pysäkillä voi olla kyytintulijoita, silloin kun pysäkillä on toinen auto. Seuraava 224 tuli 25 minuutin kuluttua. Pakkasilla olisi voinut ottaa vähän kuuppaan.

----------


## joboo

Tänään noin puoli 8 aikaan aamulla, 37 kuljettaja oli vetänyt liinat kiinni talontien pysäkillä kohti keskustaa tuntemattomasta syystä ja käytävällinen matkustajia ollut kumossa, yksi matkustaja ainakin oli loukannut itsensä pahemmin, toinen matkustaja oli avustanut henkilön ulos bussista.

----------


## Wreith

Nyt oli kyllä kärttyinen nainen Scanian ratissa. Olin tulossa töistä kotiin linjalla 411 ja valitti siitä etten viittonut ollenkaan vaikka käsi oli pystyssä varmaan 3 sekuntia. Oletin kun hänellä oli vilkku päällä pysäkille tullessa, että tämä on ilmiselvä juttu. Pysäkillä hän avaa ainoastaan taka-ovet ja aukaisee 5 sekuntia myöhemmin etu-oven ja valittaa siitä etten pysäyttänyt bussia. Sanoin hänelle, että "taivastako katselit". Ehdottomasti lähtee palautetta HelB:lle.

----------


## Tarkastaja

77 / PL 408, 10.9. Klo 15:46 Kurvista Jakomäen suuntaan

Istun paraikaa bussissa ja ystävällinen naiskuljettaja tervehtii ja toivottaa viikonloput poistuville matkustajille.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Pääsin tänään kyytiin 59 -linjan bussiin, vaikka HSL -sovellus temppuili, eikä näyttänyt lippua. Naiskuljettaja sekin

----------


## Salomaa

Tänään 5 joukkoliikennekyytiä, kahdella niistä pääsi ulos STOP -nappulan painamisen lisäksi huutamalla pyynnön kuljettajalle. Pitäjänmäen aseman sijasta kuljettaja reagoi Boot Factoryn kohdalla, onneksi paikka sunnuntaisin suhteellisen turvallinen.

----------


## canis lupus

> Tänään 5 joukkoliikennekyytiä, kahdella niistä pääsi ulos STOP -nappulan painamisen lisäksi huutamalla pyynnön kuljettajalle. Pitäjänmäen aseman sijasta kuljettaja reagoi Boot Factoryn kohdalla, onneksi paikka sunnuntaisin suhteellisen turvallinen.


Jos noin monta vastoinkäymistä mahtui yhteen päivään suosittelen painamaan sitä STOP nappulaa tarpeeksi ajoissa eikä 20 metriä ennen pysäkkiä kun vauhtia on suurin sallittu nopeus

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos noin monta vastoinkäymistä mahtui yhteen päivään suosittelen painamaan sitä STOP nappulaa tarpeeksi ajoissa eikä 20 metriä ennen pysäkkiä kun vauhtia on suurin sallittu nopeus


Linjalla 30 poistujia oli ueampi ja STOP- nappulaa painettiin heti Jännetien pysäkiltä lähdön jälkeen. Ennen Pitäjänmäentien ja Konalantien  risteyksen liikennevaloja.

Linjalla 59 heti Vähäntuvantien pysäkiltä lähdön jälkeen tarkoituksena jäädä pois Tähkätien pysäkillä.

Viidestä kyydistä 2 tehopysäytystä saman päivän aikana mikä ylitti kynnyksen kirjoittaa aiheesta tänne.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Linjalla 30 poistujia oli ueampi ja STOP- nappulaa painettiin heti Jännetien pysäkiltä lähdön jälkeen. Ennen Pitäjänmäentien ja Konalantien  risteyksen liikennevaloja.
> 
> Linjalla 59 heti Vähäntuvantien pysäkiltä lähdön jälkeen tarkoituksena jäädä pois Tähkätien pysäkillä.
> 
> Viidestä kyydistä 2 tehopysäytystä saman päivän aikana mikä ylitti kynnyksen kirjoittaa aiheesta tänne.


On näitä pysäkin ohiajajia ollut ennenkin satunnaisesti. Ainakin 300-sarjan linjoilla olen niin havainnut.

----------


## Salomaa

> On näitä pysäkin ohiajajia ollut ennenkin satunnaisesti. Ainakin 300-sarjan linjoilla olen niin havainnut.


Nobinan auto 1223 lähestyy Ruosilantien pysäkkiä ja tuulilasin alareunassa on paperilappu, jossa numerot 37(huomattavasti pienemmällä kuin esim oranssin bussin vastaava merkintä 30). Minun näkökyvylläni saan auton pysäkille 60 km/h nopeudesta vielä turvallisesti, mutta en tiedä miten vanhemmat ihmiset näkevät tuon.

Mutta tätä kysymystä pohditaan kovasti muissa ketjuissa. Luulisi jo pikkuhiljaa tekniikan miesten saavat varsinaiset näytöt toimimaan.

----------


## aulis

Eiköhän se ole kuljettajan tehtävä valmistautua pysähtymään jokaiselle pysäkille, ja varsinkin nyt olla erityisen tarkkaavainen, kun on tiedossa tämä linjakilpiongelma. En tiedä, miten kuskeja on ohjeistettu, mutta pitäisin aika itsestään selvänä, että kuuden kympin tiellä hieman hiljennetään pysäkkien kohdalla, jotta varmistutaan siitä, että matkustaja on nähnyt numeron.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Näin muuten tänään 30 -linjan bussin pysäkillä. 30 KAMPPI luki etunäytössä. Pian näyttö sammui ja muutaman sekunnin päästä sama teksti tuli takaisin. Eli häikkää on vieläkin.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Näin muuten tänään 30 -linjan bussin pysäkillä. 30 KAMPPI luki etunäytössä. Pian näyttö sammui ja muutaman sekunnin päästä sama teksti tuli takaisin. Eli häikkää on vieläkin.


Viimeisen kuukauden perusteella vaikuttaa siltä ettei höselillä ole mikään kiire korjata mitään. Katsotaan onko ongelmia vielä joulukuussakin.

----------


## Rekkakuski

Se on liikennöitsijän homma korjata autot ja varusteet kuntoon.
Nobinalla aika usein ollut häikkää linjakilvissä, vikojen korjaukseen saattaa mennä viikkoja koska ensin korjaavat välttämättömät kuten kolaroidut autot ja määräaikaishuollot.
Kuskeille ihan sama toimiiko kilvet, vähemmällä pääsee kun ajaa pimeillä kilvillä ja ehtii jopa jaloitella päättärillä..

----------


## ettäjaa

> Se on liikennöitsijän homma korjata autot ja varusteet kuntoon.
> Nobinalla aika usein ollut häikkää linjakilvissä, vikojen korjaukseen saattaa mennä viikkoja koska ensin korjaavat välttämättömät kuten kolaroidut autot ja määräaikaishuollot.
> Kuskeille ihan sama toimiiko kilvet, vähemmällä pääsee kun ajaa pimeillä kilvillä ja ehtii jopa jaloitella päättärillä..


Tämä juuri ei ole liikennöitsijän homma. Jos viittaat nyt johonkin ongelmiin vanhempien autojen kanssa niin ne ovat liikennöitsijän vastuulla ja silloin Nobina olisi tyrinyt. Näissä uusissa autoissa softa on kuitenkin HSL:n, ei liikennöitsijän, vastuualuetta. HSL varmistaa, että järjestelmä toimii ja että kaikki linjat löytyvät manuaalikilvistä. Erityisen vaikeita ovat tapaukset joissa linjakilpi toimii lähtiessä ja sitten lopettaakin toimimisen kesken matkan. Kuski ei välttämättä edes huomaa tällaista kun keskittyy ajamiseen ja ei siksi vaihda manuaalikilpeen tai paperiseen lappuun.

----------


## Salomaa

No nyt selvisi taas uusi asia: tänään liikenteessä näkyi linjan 30 autoja, joissa tunnus sekä sähköisenä että paperilla. Tälläkin pärjätään korjaustoimenpiteiden ajan, kunhan pysäkillä selviää minkä linjan auto on tulossa.

----------


## EVhki

Mikä mahtaa olla kuljettajille ohjeiden mukainen toiminta seuraavanlaisessa tilanteessa? Eilen bussissa istuin penkille, joka kallistui selvästi siihen istuessa vasemmalle ja näytti roikkuvan osin irti seinästä. Lyhyen matkani lopuksi kävin sanomassa asiasta kuljettajalle, jota ei erityisemmin vaikuttanut kiinnostavan ja jatkoi luullakseni suoraan matkaa. Luulisi tuon kuitenkin pahimmillaan olevan turvallisuusriski, joka olisi vähintään syytä merkitä jotenkin. Kyllä se minut kantoi, joskaan en kokeillut koetella sitä erityisesti. Enkä ole mitenkään raskaammasta päästä saati sitten, että olisi istahtaessa ollut joku rajumpi nytkähdys tai kiihdytys.

----------


## Salomaa

Myönteistä välillä. Auto 969 linjalla 502 lähti tänään Kallion kirjastolta klo 11:06. Kuljettaja teki niin täydellisen suorituksen, että työn laatuun selvästi kiinnitti huomiota. Jokainen työhö liittyvä osa-alue oli hallinnassa. Lisäksi kun autokin on aina tuolla linjalla MB.

----------


## Rattivaunu

28.1.2022

Taitaa olla hieman makuasia, kuuluuko tämä tähän ketjuun vai tuonne havaintojen puolelle. Joka tapauksessa Nobinan A1-BYD #1293 käännettiin ympäri hieman epätyypillisessä paikassa, nimittäin Mäkipellon aukiolla. Bussi oli saapunut tuohon Pohjois-Haagan suunnasta ja sinne se sitten palasi.

----------


## pehkonen

> 28.1.2022
> 
> Taitaa olla hieman makuasia, kuuluuko tämä tähän ketjuun vai tuonne havaintojen puolelle. Joka tapauksessa Nobinan A1-BYD #1293 käännettiin ympäri hieman epätyypillisessä paikassa, nimittäin Mäkipellon aukiolla. Bussi oli saapunut tuohon Pohjois-Haagan suunnasta ja sinne se sitten palasi.


Tuohon kun lisää bussitutkan dataa, niin ...

Linja	        Määränpää	             Lähtöaika
bus42	Kamppi	pe 28.1.2022 11:25
bus37	Honkasuo	pe 28.1.2022 12:11
bus42	Kamppi	pe 28.1.2022 14:59
bus25	Pajamäki	pe 28.1.2022 15:47

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuohon kun lisää bussitutkan dataa, niin ...
> 
> Linja            Määränpää                 Lähtöaika
> bus42    Kamppi    pe 28.1.2022 11:25
> bus37    Honkasuo    pe 28.1.2022 12:11
> bus42    Kamppi    pe 28.1.2022 14:59
> bus25    Pajamäki    pe 28.1.2022 15:47


Tuo #1293 tuli Ilkantielle, tarkalleen ottaen pysäkille Eliel Saarisen tie, Lassilan suunnasta tyhjänä ja pysähtyi tuolle pysäkille, jossa oli toinenkin samanlainen BYD (joka sekään ei tainnut enää siinä vaiheessa olla linjalla, tai sitten kilvet eivät näyttäneet oikein). Aiemmin tulleen BYDin kuljettaja oli tullut ulos ja hänellä näytti olevan asiaa #1293:n kuljettajalle, jos havaitsin oikein. Ajoin nimittäin tuon #1293:n ja sen toisen BYDin ohi omalla autolla tuossa tilanteessa. Päätin mennä autoineni Mäkipellontielle, jotta saisin kuvattua #1293:n linjalla 41 (aamulla ja aamupäivällä se tosiaan oli kiertänyt noilla linjoilla, ja sen taukokin puolen päivän jälkeen oli tiedossani). Ajattelin että #1293 oli lataamisen jälkeen tulossa vaihtoautoksi 41:lle ja siinä tarkoituksessa sitten jäin kamerani kanssa Mäkipellonaukiolle "passiin". No lopulta se #1293 todellakin tuli, mutta ei 41:llä vaan siirtoajona, ja tuossa tilanteessa se sitten kääntyi ympäri takaisin pohjoiseen. Ehkäpä Kannelmäkeen, kuten tutkan materiaali antaisi viitettä. Operaatio pysäkillä Eliel Saarisen tie jäi pieneksi mysteeriksi, mutta kaikenlaisia juttujahan tuolla kentällä sattuu ja tapahtuu, joten tässä oli nyt vain yksi sellainen, jonka busseja bongaava sattui huomaamaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Pera

> Tuo #1293 tuli Ilkantielle, tarkalleen ottaen pysäkille Eliel Saarisen tie, Lassilan suunnasta tyhjänä ja pysähtyi tuolle pysäkille, jossa oli toinenkin samanlainen BYD (joka sekään ei tainnut enää siinä vaiheessa olla linjalla, tai sitten kilvet eivät näyttäneet oikein). Aiemmin tulleen BYDin kuljettaja oli tullut ulos ja hänellä näytti olevan asiaa #1293:n kuljettajalle, jos havaitsin oikein. Ajoin nimittäin tuon #1293:n ja sen toisen BYDin ohi omalla autolla tuossa tilanteessa. Päätin mennä autoineni Mäkipellontielle, jotta saisin kuvattua #1293:n linjalla 41 (aamulla ja aamupäivällä se tosiaan oli kiertänyt noilla linjoilla, ja sen taukokin puolen päivän jälkeen oli tiedossani). Ajattelin että #1293 oli lataamisen jälkeen tulossa vaihtoautoksi 41:lle ja siinä tarkoituksessa sitten jäin kamerani kanssa Mäkipellonaukiolle "passiin". No lopulta se #1293 todellakin tuli, mutta ei 41:llä vaan siirtoajona, ja tuossa tilanteessa se sitten kääntyi ympäri takaisin pohjoiseen. Ehkäpä Kannelmäkeen, kuten tutkan materiaali antaisi viitettä. Operaatio pysäkillä Eliel Saarisen tie jäi pieneksi mysteeriksi, mutta kaikenlaisia juttujahan tuolla kentällä sattuu ja tapahtuu, joten tässä oli nyt vain yksi sellainen, jonka busseja bongaava sattui huomaamaan.


Eliel Saarisen tie oli poikki kaatuneen puun takia, olisikohan tämä ollu syy miksi käännyttiin?

----------


## Salomaa

Linjan 30 auto 1260 ajaa 2 kilometrin sisällä kahta punaista päin. Tähkätiellä päiväkotilapsille oli jo syttynyt vihreä. Pitäjänmäen pysäkillä auton seistessä palaa punainen Turkismiehentien risteyksessä. Kuljettaja ajaa tietoisesti päin punaista. Alueella on työmaa ja takana saattoi olla pysäkille pyrkiviä autoja. (tänään noin 11.25-11.35)

Osa täälläkin hyväksyy punaista päin ajamisen "erikoistilanteissa".  Ennen työmaatakin noita Turkismiehentien valoja osa kuljettajista skippasi, jos autoja sieltä ei ole tulossa. Mutta tässä asiassa taitaa olla kaksi koulukuntaa.

----------


## EVhki

> Linjan 30 auto 1260 ajaa 2 kilometrin sisällä kahta punaista päin. Tähkätiellä päiväkotilapsille oli jo syttynyt vihreä. Pitäjänmäen pysäkillä auton seistessä palaa punainen Turkismiehentien risteyksessä. Kuljettaja ajaa tietoisesti päin punaista. Alueella on työmaa ja takana saattoi olla pysäkille pyrkiviä autoja. (tänään noin 11.25-11.35)
> 
> Osa täälläkin hyväksyy punaista päin ajamisen "erikoistilanteissa".  Ennen työmaatakin noita Turkismiehentien valoja osa kuljettajista skippasi, jos autoja sieltä ei ole tulossa. Mutta tässä asiassa taitaa olla kaksi koulukuntaa.


Omasta mielestäni on vain yksi hyväksyttävä syy ajaa punaisia päin. Se jos valo ei vaihdu ollenkaan. Linjan 560 varrella on tällaiset valot, jotka joskus harvoin eivät oikeasti vaihdu moniin minuutteihin vaikka normaalisti vaihtuisivatkin (olettaen, että asialle ei ole lähiaikoina saatu tehtyä jotakin). Valot oletettavasti vaihtuvat vasta, kun bussi ajaa punaisia päin, sillä oletan tämän johtuvan jostain liiketunnistimesta, jonka huono-onninen bussi ensin hämää ja sitten peittää. Risteyksessä ei myöskään ole edes oikeaa tarvetta liikennevaloille, joten punaisia päin pystyy ajamaan tässä erikoistilanteessa melko turvallisesti. Muulloin kuitenkin lähtökohtana pitäisi olla, että punaisiin pystyy pysähtymään ajotavan puolesta turvallisesti (ja että aikataulut mahdollistavat pysähtymisen punaisiin ilman isompia seurauksia).

----------


## canis lupus

> Omasta mielestäni on vain yksi hyväksyttävä syy ajaa punaisia päin. Se jos valo ei vaihdu ollenkaan. Linjan 560 varrella on tällaiset valot, jotka joskus harvoin eivät oikeasti vaihdu moniin minuutteihin vaikka normaalisti vaihtuisivatkin (olettaen, että asialle ei ole lähiaikoina saatu tehtyä jotakin). Valot oletettavasti vaihtuvat vasta, kun bussi ajaa punaisia päin, sillä oletan tämän johtuvan jostain liiketunnistimesta, jonka huono-onninen bussi ensin hämää ja sitten peittää. Risteyksessä ei myöskään ole edes oikeaa tarvetta liikennevaloille, joten punaisia päin pystyy ajamaan tässä erikoistilanteessa melko turvallisesti. Muulloin kuitenkin lähtökohtana pitäisi olla, että punaisiin pystyy pysähtymään ajotavan puolesta turvallisesti (ja että aikataulut mahdollistavat pysähtymisen punaisiin ilman isompia seurauksia).


Ajan tuota 560 usein. Missä on nämä valot? Itselleni tulee mieleen Kivikon liittymä ja Mellunmäentie-Itäväylä risteys. Näissä joutuu välillä seisoskelemaan minuuttitolkulla vaikka risteävällä tiellä ei olisi ollenkaan liikennettä mutta en ole kertaakaan jäänyt jumiin valoihin. Ainoastaan linjalla 43 joskus luovutin kun Perhekunnantien päässä olevan joukkoliikennekadun liikennevalo Kuninkaantammeen ei 5 minuutin seisoskelun jälkeenkään vaihtunut vaikka olin aivan keula kiinni tolpan vieressä joten ajoin "törkeästi" päin punaisia

----------


## kallio843

Punasia päin ajoa harrastetaan valitettavan usein myös Rautatientorilta lähdettäessä landelle päin. Yks eikä kaks kertaa kun siinä otettu varaslähtö..

----------


## EVhki

> Ajan tuota 560 usein. Missä on nämä valot? Itselleni tulee mieleen Kivikon liittymä ja Mellunmäentie-Itäväylä risteys. Näissä joutuu välillä seisoskelemaan minuuttitolkulla vaikka risteävällä tiellä ei olisi ollenkaan liikennettä mutta en ole kertaakaan jäänyt jumiin valoihin. Ainoastaan linjalla 43 joskus luovutin kun Perhekunnantien päässä olevan joukkoliikennekadun liikennevalo Kuninkaantammeen ei 5 minuutin seisoskelun jälkeenkään vaihtunut vaikka olin aivan keula kiinni tolpan vieressä joten ajoin "törkeästi" päin punaisia


Rastilasta lähtiessä ABC:n vieressä Vuotien liittymässä. Noissa valoissa olen muutamaan otteeseen matkustajan asemassa tuossa tilanteessa ollut. En muista, koska on viimeksi sattunut kohdalle ja nyt ei ole tullut paljoa tuosta ajeltua. Yleisyydestä en tosiaan tiedä muuta kuin sen, että muutaman kerran osunut kohdalle vuosien varrella, osa kerroista toki vanhalla 96:lla.

----------


## Bussihullu

En tällä kertaa viitsisi palautetta HSL:lle lähettää, mutta ajattelin kysyä teiltä että onko samanlaisia kokemuksia.

Itse koen, että kun käytän palvelulinjaa, saan huomattavasti huonompaa palvelua kuin ns. "kohderyhmä". Esimerkiksi tänään ko. lähtö oli 2 min etuajassa ja heti bussin nähtyäni avasin lipun sovelluksessa (jossa kestää sitten se minuutti tai jotain). Noustessani sisään bussiin, lippu ei ollut vielä täysin latautunut ja yritin ystävällisesti selittää, että "tää lippu tässä nyt latailee vielä hetken", johon kuljettajan vastaus oli: "Mua ei kiinnosta sun kännykän latailut. Nyt se lippu on sulla valmis, tai sit sä lähet täältä ulos." Ihmeen kaupalla lippu sitten latautui ajoissa. 

Matkan aikana palvelu tökki erittäin pahasti, esimerkiksi pysäkkien ohi ajoa yms., linja-auton perä osui useisiin töyssyihin ja kyseessä ei ollut vakiokuljettaja.

Kerran aikaisemmin lähetin kyseiselle liikennöitsijälle palautetta vastaavanlaisesta kuljettajasta, joka silloin oli myös tiuskinut matkustajille mm. "meniskö rouva nyt vähän äkkiä istumaan että päästään jatkamaan matkaa" (tämä, kun olimme silloinkin etuajassa). Vastaus liikennöitsijältä oli jotakuinkin: "Ikävää että koit tilanteen ahdistavana. Keskustelimme kuljettajan kanssa, ja hän sanoi, että ei tarkoittanut mitään pahaa."

Mielestäni "perus"kuljettajalla ei tarvitse olla kauheasti palveluhalua, mutta mitä tulee lähibusseihin, olisi mielestäni suotavaa, että kuljettajat eivät ns. "skitsoile" ja oikeasti ovat halukkaita palvelemaan asiakkaitaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Paljon edelleen näkee sitä, että älypuhelimen kanssa seisotaan kuljettajan vieressä ja odotellaan puhelimen tislauksen valmistumista, monesti vielä jono takana seisoo, jolloin myös koko auto seisoo yhden matkustajan takia.

Puhelimen lipun avaamisen voi tehdä ennen bussin saapumista, jolloin itse bussiin nousu tapahtuu sujuvasti.

Linjalla 36 on ainakin ollut tosi hyvä palvelutaso.

----------


## Bussihullu

> Paljon edelleen näkee sitä, että älypuhelimen kanssa seisotaan kuljettajan vieressä ja odotellaan puhelimen tislauksen valmistumista, monesti vielä jono takana seisoo, jolloin myös koko auto seisoo yhden matkustajan takia.
> 
> Puhelimen lipun avaamisen voi tehdä ennen bussin saapumista, jolloin itse bussiin nousu tapahtuu sujuvasti.
> 
> Linjalla 36 on ainakin ollut tosi hyvä palvelutaso.


Tässä olikin se, että heti nähtyäni bussin, aloitin lipun avaamisen, mutta se ei siltikään ehtinyt. 
Pysäkillä ei ollut muita nousijoita lisäkseni, joten en siinä mielessä viivyttänyt muiden kyytiinnousua kyseiseltä pysäkiltä.

----------


## Makke93

Mulla on ollut samaa ongelmaa sovelluksen kanssa, ja se on hyvin vaihtelevaa. Joskus kestää 5s, joskus 30. Kun muistaa avata kännykän ja jättää sen ruutu päällä taksuun niin menee kaikista helpoiten, mutta itse en ole ainakaan vielä puolen vuoden sovelluksen käytön jälkeen joka kerta muista. Tosin vaikka olisi sovellus esillä, jos ruutu sammuu, niin "lippua tarkastetaan" pyöritys alkaa uudelleen. Kaikesta pahin tilanne on sitten, jos on kädet täynnä kannettavaa kaupasta tullessa ja kännykän saa kaivettua esille vasta astuttua bussin sisään. Vielä ei ole käsketty poistumaan, mutta pari kertaa on kuski ärähtänyt, että mene jo.

----------


## EVhki

> En tällä kertaa viitsisi palautetta HSL:lle lähettää, mutta ajattelin kysyä teiltä että onko samanlaisia kokemuksia.
> 
> Itse koen, että kun käytän palvelulinjaa, saan huomattavasti huonompaa palvelua kuin ns. "kohderyhmä". Esimerkiksi tänään ko. lähtö oli 2 min etuajassa ja heti bussin nähtyäni avasin lipun sovelluksessa (jossa kestää sitten se minuutti tai jotain). Noustessani sisään bussiin, lippu ei ollut vielä täysin latautunut ja yritin ystävällisesti selittää, että "tää lippu tässä nyt latailee vielä hetken", johon kuljettajan vastaus oli: "Mua ei kiinnosta sun kännykän latailut. Nyt se lippu on sulla valmis, tai sit sä lähet täältä ulos." Ihmeen kaupalla lippu sitten latautui ajoissa. "
> 
> Mielestäni "perus"kuljettajalla ei tarvitse olla kauheasti palveluhalua, mutta mitä tulee lähibusseihin, olisi mielestäni suotavaa, että kuljettajat eivät ns. "skitsoile" ja oikeasti ovat halukkaita palvelemaan asiakkaitaan.


Vaikka sovellus ei toimikaan optimaalisesti, niin eikö lähtökohta sen käytössä ole nimenomaan se, että lippu on valmiiksi ostettuna kulkuvälineeseen astuttaessa ja paperilippujen ja matkakorttien tapaan näytettävissä sujuvasti kuljettajalle? Asian voi toki ilmaista kohteliaastikin, mutta itse olen kyllä ymmärtänyt niin, että asiakkaan oletetaan huomiovan sovelluksen käytön hitaus.

Lopuksi huomauttaisin, ettei käyttämäsi sana "skitsoilu" ole ehkä ihan sovelias. Sana "skitso" on kuitenkin loukkaavaksi koettu ja viittaa periaatteessa skitsofreniaa sairastavaan ihmiseen, vaikka sitä tässäkin käytettiin "vähän toisin". Sen käyttö ihmisen toiminnan arvosteluun tai haukkumiseen on kyseenalaista sekä kohteen, että oikeasti sairastavien kannalta.

----------


## JRK

> Vaikka sovellus ei toimikaan optimaalisesti, niin eikö lähtökohta sen käytössä ole nimenomaan se, että lippu on valmiiksi ostettuna kulkuvälineeseen astuttaessa ja paperilippujen ja matkakorttien tapaan näytettävissä sujuvasti kuljettajalle? Asian voi toki ilmaista kohteliaastikin, mutta itse olen kyllä ymmärtänyt niin, että asiakkaan oletetaan huomiovan sovelluksen käytön hitaus.


hyvin sanottu. MInäkään en ymmärrä, että miksi ei sitä lippua voi ladata jo ennen bussiin nousemista? Se on kuitenkin minimissään sen 80 minuuttia voimassa, ei kukaan voi laskea noin tarkasti mahdollisia vaihtoja... Noh, saapa nähdä miten tilanne tänä vuonna muuttuu, jahka HSL alkaa asentaa QR-koodien lukijoita... Ainakin feikkilippujen käytttö jää pois ja eivät muut matkustajat varmaan hyvällä katso matkan viivyttäjiä sen jälkeen

----------


## zige94

> Noh, saapa nähdä miten tilanne tänä vuonna muuttuu, jahka HSL alkaa asentaa QR-koodien lukijoita... Ainakin feikkilippujen käytttö jää pois ja eivät muut matkustajat varmaan hyvällä katso matkan viivyttäjiä sen jälkeen


Ja loppuu etenkin Helsingin puolella esiintyvä kuljettajan ohi juoksentelu lippua hädintuskin vilauttaen ja/tai ohi änkeäminen, kun toinen koittaa korttiaan leimata. Ei tartte jatkossa läksyttää kuin mitäkin pikku lapsia, joilta on käytöstavat ihan hukassa.

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

Kaikkein helpointa olisi, jos matkustaja oikeasti varmistaisi lipun näkymisen heti sisään astuessaan, oli sitten takkuileva puhelin tai ei. Ei pitäisi olla kuljettajan (eikä muiden matkustajien) murhe, että lippu vielä latautuu kymmeniä sekunteja.

----------


## Wreith

Tänään 3.3 itseasiassa äsken ajeltiin kyllä semmosta rallia nivelbydillä että ihan ahteriin sattuu. Hidasteisiin ei hidastettu ja kanttarien päältä ajeltiin kuin formula autot. Perinteiseen tapaan myös Bydi oli jääkylmä.

----------


## Salomaa

Ihan samalla tavalla mentiin äsken Konalasta Kaivokselaan linjan 30 kyydissä. Vihdintien ja Kaivokselan Lidlin välistä menoa voisi jo liioittelematta kuvata järjettömäksi. Auton numero oli 1247 ja tähkätien pysäkiltä lähdettiin 18:15. 

Mutta tämä nyt oli yksi niistä joukkoliikennekokemuksista, joita nykyään on 1 tuhannesta.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Itse en henkilökohtaisesti näe mitään väärää siinä jos hieman tallaakin painaa ja muuten ajaa liikennesääntöjen mukaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Itse en henkilökohtaisesti näe mitään väärää siinä jos hieman tallaakin painaa ja muuten ajaa liikennesääntöjen mukaan.


Jos ammattikuljettaja ajaa bussilla matkustajat mukana 30km/h alueella 60km/h, niin voisi joku toinen ammatti olla sopivampi. Tästä asiasta ei liene synny pitkää väittelyä ketjussa.

----------


## tkp

> Jos ammattikuljettaja ajaa bussilla matkustajat mukana 30km/h alueella 60km/h, niin voisi joku toinen ammatti olla sopivampi. Tästä asiasta ei liene synny pitkää väittelyä ketjussa.


Ja tämä nopeus voidaan varmaan todeta jälkikäteen reittilokista?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Jos ammattikuljettaja ajaa bussilla matkustajat mukana 30km/h alueella 60km/h, niin voisi joku toinen ammatti olla sopivampi. Tästä asiasta ei liene synny pitkää väittelyä ketjussa.


Tuskin on 30km/h ylitystä tullut ja ennen oli aivan normaalia että kuskit painoi kaasua mutta ei enää tänä päivänä.

----------


## Makke93

Kyllä se reittiloki vaan sanoo, että Malminkartanon aseman kohdalla nopeutta on ollut 64km/h. En tiedä onko siinä enää 50km/h nopeusrajoitusta, kuten googlen katunäkymissä on 10 vuotta sitten, kun helsingin karttapalvelusta en löydä nopeusrajoituksia. Vantaan puolella Kaivokselan Lidlin kohdalla nopeutta on taas 60km/h ja siinä rajoitus on 40km/h.

----------


## Melamies

> Kyllä se reittiloki vaan sanoo, että Malminkartanon aseman kohdalla nopeutta on ollut 64km/h. En tiedä onko siinä enää 50km/h nopeusrajoitusta, kuten googlen katunäkymissä on 10 vuotta sitten, kun helsingin karttapalvelusta en löydä nopeusrajoituksia. Vantaan puolella Kaivokselan Lidlin kohdalla nopeutta on taas 60km/h ja siinä rajoitus on 40km/h.


Siinä aseman kohdalla on nykyisin 40 km/h rajoitus. Mutta missä kohtaa tuolla nimimerkki Salomaan mainitsemalla välillä olisi 30 km/h rajoitus?

Edit: Nimimerkki Salomaa ei väittänytkään, että juuri tuolla välillä olisi ollut 30 km/h rajoitus, vaan hänen mainitsemansa esimerkki ei liittynyt mihinkään tiettyyn tieosuuteen.

----------


## canis lupus

> Ihan samalla tavalla mentiin äsken Konalasta Kaivokselaan linjan 30 kyydissä. Vihdintien ja Kaivokselan Lidlin välistä menoa voisi jo liioittelematta kuvata järjettömäksi. Auton numero oli 1247 ja tähkätien pysäkiltä lähdettiin 18:15. 
> 
> Mutta tämä nyt oli yksi niistä joukkoliikennekokemuksista, joita nykyään on 1 tuhannesta.


Toivottavasti laitoit palautetta kuljettajasta. Tuollaiset idiootit tahraavat koko alan maineen

----------


## pehkonen

Noista nivelistä sen verran, että nyt kuskit ovat jäiden jälkeen oppineet ajamaan hieman vauhdikkaammin. Tuntuu hieman eri tavalla kuin normidösissä. Onko sitten tilattu liian vähän autoja hoitamaan autokierto vai eikö akut jaksa?

----------


## canis lupus

> Noista nivelistä sen verran, että nyt kuskit ovat jäiden jälkeen oppineet ajamaan hieman vauhdikkaammin. Tuntuu hieman eri tavalla kuin normidösissä. Onko sitten tilattu liian vähän autoja hoitamaan autokierto vai eikö akut jaksa?


Linkkerissä tulee aina se ongelma että pitää lähteä myöhässä koska ei kerkeä lataamaan autoa 6 minuutin käännöillä. Sekin on varmaan yksi syy miksi niillä ei ajeta linjaa 23 kun vain yhdellä autolla ruuhkassa. Se että tulee kiire lataamaan autoa ylinopeutta hyödyntäen ei yhtään auta. Yhtä paljon akkua se silti kuluttaa. Hyvä rullaus ja taloudellinen ajo sensijaan antaa pelivaraa koska auto lataa hieman moottorijarrua käyttäessä

----------


## karvinen

Noihin ylinopeuksiin niin itse katsoisin eka asiaa näin et kohdistaisin sen aikataulujen suunnittelijoihin (mahtaakohan tässä kohtaa olla HSL) enkä mihinkään muualle

----------


## Makke93

Ylinopeutta ajettu vuoro oli tuon osuuden pari minuuttia edellä aikataulusta. Ja taisi olla vielä enemmän edellä loppupäässä kuin silloin kun Salomaa nousi kyytiin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kyllä se reittiloki vaan sanoo, että Malminkartanon aseman kohdalla nopeutta on ollut 64km/h. En tiedä onko siinä enää 50km/h nopeusrajoitusta, kuten googlen katunäkymissä on 10 vuotta sitten, kun helsingin karttapalvelusta en löydä nopeusrajoituksia. Vantaan puolella Kaivokselan Lidlin kohdalla nopeutta on taas 60km/h ja siinä rajoitus on 40km/h.


Kyllä auton kyydissä tunsi selvästi että nyt mennään lujaa. 
Joissakin autoissa on matkustajille näkyvä nopeusmittari. Näytössä vuorottelee muistaakseni nopeus, kellonaika ja lämpötila. Mutta monesta on ilmeisesti tuo nopeusnäyttö jätetty pois. Joka tapauksessa matkustajan kannalta hyvä asia varsinkin jos kuljettaja tietää että sellainen on toiminnassa.

Matkustan tuota väliä sillöin tällöin ja tämä oli yksittäistapaus.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:52 ----------




> Linkkerissä tulee aina se ongelma että pitää lähteä myöhässä koska ei kerkeä lataamaan autoa 6 minuutin käännöillä. Sekin on varmaan yksi syy miksi niillä ei ajeta linjaa 23 kun vain yhdellä autolla ruuhkassa. Se että tulee kiire lataamaan autoa ylinopeutta hyödyntäen ei yhtään auta. Yhtä paljon akkua se silti kuluttaa. Hyvä rullaus ja taloudellinen ajo sensijaan antaa pelivaraa koska auto lataa hieman moottorijarrua käyttäessä


Noita Linkkereitä näkyy seisovan rivissa Ruskeasuon varikon laidassa. Onkohan nuo sitten lopullisesti poistettu käytöstä ?

----------


## Wreith

> Tuskin on 30km/h ylitystä tullut ja ennen oli aivan normaalia että kuskit painoi kaasua mutta ei enää tänä päivänä.


Itseä se ei haittaa jos kaasua painetaan, mutta jos kyyti on sellaista mitä kuvailin viestissäni 1411 niin on se hieman vaarallista ja epämukavaa matkustajalle. mm. reagointi pitäjänmäentien monttuihin oli olematonta johtuen kovasta vauhdista.

----------


## vristo

> Noihin ylinopeuksiin niin itse katsoisin eka asiaa näin et kohdistaisin sen aikataulujen suunnittelijoihin (mahtaakohan tässä kohtaa olla HSL) enkä mihinkään muualle


Kyllä se on bussinkuljettaja, joka bussiaan ohjaa ja ajonopeutta säätelee. Mahdolliset rangaistukset ja sakot maksaa vain kuljettaja. Aikataulu tai liian tiukka ajoaika ei saa koskaan olla peruste ylinopeutta ajamiselle. Jos ollaan myöhässä, niin sitten ollaan. Ammattimies kyllä kestää sen.

----------


## Rantamörkö

> Kyllä se on bussinkuljettaja, joka bussiaan ohjaa ja ajonopeutta säätelee. Mahdolliset rangaistukset ja sakot maksaa vain kuljettaja. Aikataulu tai liian tiukka ajoaika ei saa koskaan olla peruste ylinopeutta ajamiselle. Jos ollaan myöhässä, niin sitten ollaan. Ammattimies kyllä kestää sen.


Kyllä täällä etelässä ainakin valitettavasti vallitsee tietty konsensus toimijoiden ja tilaajan välillä liikenteen hoidosta. Se on paperilla kannattavempaa ajaa samaa määrää bussivuoroja pienemmällä määrällä autoja & kuljettajia. Jossei ylinopeuksiin varsinaisesti kannusteta tietyissä piireissä niin ainakin niihin ei reagoida riittävästi. Mikäli työhön liittyvät aikamääreet olisivat realistisia ja homman lomassa riittäisi aikaa huolehtia omasta jaksamisesta niin ei olisi niin paljon kannustetta ajaa ylinopeutta. Toisaalta kuljettajat itse ylläpitävät tätä kierrettä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kyllä se on bussinkuljettaja, joka bussiaan ohjaa ja ajonopeutta säätelee. Mahdolliset rangaistukset ja sakot maksaa vain kuljettaja. Aikataulu tai liian tiukka ajoaika ei saa koskaan olla peruste ylinopeutta ajamiselle. Jos ollaan myöhässä, niin sitten ollaan. Ammattimies kyllä kestää sen.


Saatan päivän aikana käyttää yli 10 joukkoliikennevälinettä. Jos kuljettajalla on päätavoitteena turvallinen ajo ja nopeusrajoitusten noudattainen, annan matkustajana tuolle ajattelutavalle täyden tukeni. Odotan kärsivällisenä pysäkillä tietoisena siitä, että aina ei voi olla pysäkillä aikataulun mukaan, mutta jos tiedän että kuljettajalla turvallisuus on pääsia, niin odottaminen pysäkillä ja rauhallinen keliolosuhteiden ja liikenteen mukainen ajonopeus ei ole ongelma.

----------


## pehkonen

> Saatan päivän aikana käyttää yli 10 joukkoliikennevälinettä. Jos kuljettajalla on päätavoitteena turvallinen ajo ja nopeusrajoitusten noudattainen, annan matkustajana tuolle ajattelutavalle täyden tukeni. Odotan kärsivällisenä pysäkillä tietoisena siitä, että aina ei voi olla pysäkillä aikataulun mukaan, mutta jos tiedän että kuljettajalla turvallisuus on pääsia, niin odottaminen pysäkillä ja rauhallinen keliolosuhteiden ja liikenteen mukainen ajonopeus ei ole ongelma.


Tällä oli historiassa muutama liikennöitsijä (tietäjät tietävät yritykset), joiden kuljettaja "ajoivat" aikataulut ylikireiksi. Osa heidän kuljettajistaan ymmärsivät, että keltainen valo tarkoittaa "talla pohjaan". Nopeus noin 80 km/h 50:n alueelle ei ollut epänormaalia.

----------


## canis lupus

> Tällä oli historiassa muutama liikennöitsijä (tietäjät tietävät yritykset), joiden kuljettaja "ajoivat" aikataulut ylikireiksi. Osa heidän kuljettajistaan ymmärsivät, että keltainen valo tarkoittaa "talla pohjaan". Nopeus noin 80 km/h 50:n alueelle ei ollut epänormaalia.


Mitä nyt juttua olen kuullut vanhemmilta kuljettajilta 80-luvulta niin silloin painettiin Manskuakin lappu lattiassa. Jos kuljettaja ajoi nopeusrajoitusten mukaan, matkustajat soittivat liikennelaitokseen että "täällä on kuljettaja humalassa". Ajat ovat nyt todellakin toiset

Tänä päivänä kaahailijafirmoja ei ole. Muutamaan otteeseen olen Savonlinjan autoja nähny kaahaavan 60-70 lasissa Mäkelänkatua mutta eivätköhän nämäkin kuljettajat ole jo kortistossa

----------


## pehkonen

> Mitä nyt juttua olen kuullut vanhemmilta kuljettajilta 80-luvulta niin silloin painettiin Manskuakin lappu lattiassa. Jos kuljettaja ajoi nopeusrajoitusten mukaan, matkustajat soittivat liikennelaitokseen että "täällä on kuljettaja humalassa". Ajat ovat nyt todellakin toiset


Ja kun poliisiratsiassa kuljettaja kärähti, niin AKT löi lakon päälle. Varsinkin, jos oli Tuupakan kuskeja.

----------


## Melamies

Uutisankkuri Piia Pasanen kaatui bussissa:

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/helsinki/...008702690.html

----------


## canis lupus

> Uutisankkuri Piia Pasanen kaatui bussissa:
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/helsinki/...008702690.html


Hän ei tainnut vain pitää kiinni. Tolla linjalla liikkuu Scanioita joissa pysäkkijarrun vapautumisesta aiheutuu nytkähdys koska kaasua pitää painaa tarpeeksi lujaa että se vapautuu. Jos ei pidä kiinni niin voi kyllä kaatua

----------


## Bellatrix

> Hän ei tainnut vain pitää kiinni. Tolla linjalla liikkuu Scanioita joissa pysäkkijarrun vapautumisesta aiheutuu nytkähdys koska kaasua pitää painaa tarpeeksi lujaa että se vapautuu. Jos ei pidä kiinni niin voi kyllä kaatua


Ja jos kyseessä ei olisi ns. julkisuuden henkilö niin tuskinpa asiasta edes tietäisimme...

----------


## Rantamörkö

> Hän ei tainnut vain pitää kiinni. Tolla linjalla liikkuu Scanioita joissa pysäkkijarrun vapautumisesta aiheutuu nytkähdys koska kaasua pitää painaa tarpeeksi lujaa että se vapautuu. Jos ei pidä kiinni niin voi kyllä kaatua


Toki senkin nykäisyn voi välttää painamalla kaasua hellästi tai jarrua saman aikaan. Kuuluu samaan kastiin jarrutuksen loppukevennyksen kanssa. Vaatii viitseliäisyyttä mutta mahdollista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Hän ei tainnut vain pitää kiinni. Tolla linjalla liikkuu Scanioita joissa pysäkkijarrun vapautumisesta aiheutuu nytkähdys koska kaasua pitää painaa tarpeeksi lujaa että se vapautuu. Jos ei pidä kiinni niin voi kyllä kaatua


Nimenomaan todenäköisesti. Itse liikkuessani bussin sisällä vähintään toinen käsi  tangoissa tai lenkeissä kiinni.

----------


## Melamies

Nyt myös muut kuin Piia Pasanen ovat kertoneet kokemuksistaan:

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/helsinki/...008711309.html

----------


## JRK

> Nyt myös muut kuin Piia Pasanen ovat kertoneet kokemuksistaan:
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/helsinki/...008711309.html


Surkeaa mutta totta. Ja tuossa keskustelussa että muka "ovijarru ei lähde päältä kuin lämä pohjaan" niin ?

Vai onko ne Kiinan ihmeet (Yutong ja Byd) tosiaan tuollaisia? Epäilen. 

No onneksi meille HB:n tulee Volvoja sähköisinä alkaen ensi syksynä. 
Ja nyt kun meillä on Capman omistajana, on rahulia uusia kalustoa  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Vai onko ne Kiinan ihmeet (Yutong ja Byd) tosiaan tuollaisia? Epäilen.


Monissa keskusteluissa ja artikkeleissa puhuttu juuri runkolinjojen sähköbusseista eli Bydeistä.
Yutongit (ainakin Sipoon sarjan) kyllä lähtee todella pehmeästi, pysäkkijarru ei aiheuta minkäänlaisia nykimisiä eikä tartte poljinta lyödä pohjaan. Erittäin mukavia ja toimivia pelejä, paljon mukavampia kuin vanha kalusto tai diesel-bussit ylipäätänsä.

----------


## JRK

> Monissa keskusteluissa ja artikkeleissa puhuttu juuri runkolinjojen sähköbusseista eli Bydeistä.
> Yutongit (ainakin Sipoon sarjan) kyllä lähtee todella pehmeästi, pysäkkijarru ei aiheuta minkäänlaisia nykimisiä eikä tartte poljinta lyödä pohjaan. Erittäin mukavia ja toimivia pelejä, paljon mukavampia kuin vanha kalusto tai diesel-bussit ylipäätänsä.


Olen kiinnittänyt huomiota Kiinalaisten ajureiden vilkun käyttämättömyyteen. Onko se syy, että Yutongissa se vilkun ääni on tosi ärsyttävä ihan matkustajillekin asti?
No siitä huolimatta en pidä ammattikuljettajaa muuta kuin "ammattilaisena" kun vilkun käyttö on nolla.

Ihan amatööritasolla mennään tuossa. 

Itse kun tykkään antaa "vilkkuhoitoa". 
Eli en vilkkua säästele ja miksi säästelisinkään?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Olen kiinnittänyt huomiota Kiinalaisten ajureiden vilkun käyttämättömyyteen. Onko se syy, että Yutongissa se vilkun ääni on tosi ärsyttävä ihan matkustajillekin asti?
> No siitä huolimatta en pidä ammattikuljettajaa muuta kuin "ammattilaisena" kun vilkun käyttö on nolla.
> 
> Ihan amatööritasolla mennään tuossa. 
> 
> Itse kun tykkään antaa "vilkkuhoitoa". 
> Eli en vilkkua säästele ja miksi säästelisinkään?


Millainen se Yutongin vilkkuääni muuten on? onko se jotenkin tällainen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VPq8I7B5CM? sit ymmärrän hyvin jos se tollaiselta kuulostaa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Olen kiinnittänyt huomiota Kiinalaisten ajureiden vilkun käyttämättömyyteen. Onko se syy, että Yutongissa se vilkun ääni on tosi ärsyttävä ihan matkustajillekin asti?


Alkuun saattoi olla siinäkin. Itse kyllä "lain mukaan" vilkkua käytin noissa alusta alkaenkin, mutta esimerkiksi pysäkillä seisoessa tai liikennevaloissa paikallaan seisoessa ennen sammutin. Nyt kun ne äänet on lähes kaikissa meidän autoissa (PL 146-168) säädetty kohdilleen niin ei tarvitse "säästellä". Normaalisti siis käytän vilkkua paljon. Liikennevaloissa on koko ajan päällä kääntymissuuntaan, pysäkillä seistessä (paitsi ajantasaukset) yms.

Oma "pysäkkivilkkutoiminta" on seuraavanlainen:
- Hyvissä ajoin pysäkille saapuessa vilkku oikealle (maantie nopeuksissa reilusti ennen pysäkkiä, kaupungissa lähempänä riippuen edeltävistä risteyksistä yms.)
- Vilkku pysyy päällä oikealle koko pysäkki toiminnan ajan
- Kun ovet lähtee sulkeutuu niin vilkku sammuu
- Ovet napsahtaa kiinni niin vilkku vasemmalle syttyy
- Ovijarrun vapautuessa on sekuntti pari ehtinyt jo vilkku vilkuttaa vasemmalle, joten muu liikenne on ehtinyt jo havainnoimaan ja kun auto lopulta liikkuu niin tilaa on sopivasti tullut, yleensä.




> Millainen se Yutongin vilkkuääni muuten on? onko se jotenkin tällainen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VPq8I7B5CM? sit ymmärrän hyvin jos se tollaiselta kuulostaa.


Ei ole tuollainen, mutta rasittava. Jossei joku toinen ehdi ennen ensi viikkoa laittaa tänne niin voin nauhoittaa pienen pätkän.

----------


## canis lupus

Joissain autoissa noi vilkun äänet ovat järjettömän lujalla. Esimerkiksi Suburbaneissa varmasti kuuluu takapenkille asti se nakutus, kuljettajan korvaan aivan sietämätön. Autossa ei muuta valittamista. Pitääpä tosiaan pistää nyt muistiin kuunnella tuota Yutongin vilkun ääntä mikäli sellaisen kyytiin tulee tarvetta  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Millainen se Yutongin vilkkuääni muuten on? onko se jotenkin tällainen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VPq8I7B5CM? sit ymmärrän hyvin jos se tollaiselta kuulostaa.


https://youtu.be/rH99gCa57Jo
Kohdassa 2:39 eteenpäin kuuluu.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Joissain autoissa noi vilkun äänet ovat järjettömän lujalla. Esimerkiksi Suburbaneissa varmasti kuuluu takapenkille asti se nakutus, kuljettajan korvaan aivan sietämätön.


Mä tykkään siitä äänestä. Scanian vilkun nakutus on mun mielestäni tosi miellyttävä ääni. Myös Volvo 8700LE:n "tik tak tik tak" -ääntä on kiva kuunnella. Yutongin ääni on myös aika hauska "tlöp tlöp tlöp".

Kaikkein paras ääni on kuitenkin Ford Focuksessa

----------


## canis lupus

> https://youtu.be/rH99gCa57Jo
> Kohdassa 2:39 eteenpäin kuuluu.


Aijaa se on tuo ääni. Kiitos tiedosta. Olen aina luullut sitä joksikin liikkeellelähdön hälytysääneksi. Onpa tosiaan omaperäinen

----------


## JRK

> Aijaa se on tuo ääni. Kiitos tiedosta. Olen aina luullut sitä joksikin liikkeellelähdön hälytysääneksi. Onpa tosiaan omaperäinen


Todella ärsyttävä ääni imo. En enää ihmettele miksi vilkkua ei käytetä. 
Mikä järki tuossa on, ja varsinkin miksi ei sitä voida muuttaa? Luulisi olevan helppo homma.
Tietokoneella tuo on tuotettu joten...

Entistä enemmän olen iloinen siitä, että meillä HB:lla tulevat Volvot syksyllä eikä nuo BYD/Yutongit  :Smile:

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

Helsingin uutisissa oli julkaistu eilen seuraava juttu: "Matkustajien röyhkeys on kasvanut huomattavasti"  Bussinkuljettaja kertoo työnsä karusta puolesta ja paljastaa syyn, miksi kuskit eivät katso matkalippuja

https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/4553161

----------


## tkp

Toi on kyllä jännä ajatusmaailma matkustajilla että jos matka katkeaa liputtoman matkustajan takia niin suurin syyllinen tässä on kuljettaja.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Toi on kyllä jännä ajatusmaailma matkustajilla että jos matka katkeaa liputtoman matkustajan takia niin suurin syyllinen tässä on kuljettaja.


Matkustajan silmissä kuljettaja vaikuttaa olevan vain arabiaksi tai venäjäksi kommunikoiva robotti, jonka pitäisi olla kiitollinen, että saa työskennellä Suomessa. Nykyään ajatellaan, että jos ei ole esimiesasemassa viimeistään neljänkympin kulmilla, on automaattisesti luuseri, joka ei ole saavuttanut elämässään mitään. Pistää vihaksi moinen ajattelutapa.

----------


## vaajy

Silloin kun 3 vuotta sitten HSL:ssa käytin virallista sovellusta ja näytin bussilippua (sitä pyörivää juttua) kuljettajalle.

En ole koskaan aiemmin kokenut olevani yhtään syyllisempi.

Kuski suorastaan raivosi minulle (HSL) että näytän maksettua lippua hänelle.

Siinä vaiheessa tuntui melkeinpä siltä, että olisi päässyt vähemmällä, jos vain käevelisi sisään.

Tampereella välillä juostaan bussien keski- tai takaovista sisään liputta matkistamiseen. Ja yritetään mm. vilauttaa kaverin bussikorttia, jolla tulee "Vaihto" lukijaan.

Toiset ottavat "kaverin" paperilipun tai dyykkaavat sen roskiksesta ja mikäli voimassa saavat ilmaisen matkan.

----------


## Salomaa

Pohjolan Liikenteen 449 iloisesti punaista päin Perkkaantiellä tänään klo 12:50. Kolari vältetään viime tingassa kun bussi sekä vihreällä ajanut henkilöauto laittavat jarrut pohjaan. Huomautin kuljettajalle punaista päin ajamisesta. Kuljettaja selitti että koska häneltä puuttui aurinkolasit, niin hän ei nähnyt punaista.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Pohjolan Liikenteen 449 iloisesti punaista päin Perkkaantiellä tänään klo 12:50. Kolari vältetään viime tingassa kun bussi sekä vihreällä ajanut henkilöauto laittavat jarrut pohjaan. Huomautin kuljettajalle punaista päin ajamisesta. Kuljettaja selitti että koska häneltä puuttui aurinkolasit, niin hän ei nähnyt punaista.


Eiköhän se ihan ole totta että ei nähnyt jos aurinko paistaa suoraan silmiin, aivan sama homma henkilöautossa auringonpaisteella sille ei voi mitään.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eiköhän se ihan ole totta että ei nähnyt jos aurinko paistaa suoraan silmiin, aivan sama homma henkilöautossa auringonpaisteella sille ei voi mitään.


Hesarissakin silloin tällöin voi lukea että "Liukas keli suisti autoja tieltä".  Tässä oli tarkalla että matkustajat eivät vammautuneet auringonpaisteen johdosta.

----------


## vaajy

> Eiköhän se ihan ole totta että ei nähnyt jos aurinko paistaa suoraan silmiin, aivan sama homma henkilöautossa auringonpaisteella sille ei voi mitään.


Eikö siellä ole mitään muuta tapaa päästä auringosta eroon?

Väinö Paunu Oy:n autoissa Nyssessä on käsin vedettävä tuollainen aurinkosuojaverho, jota kuskit mielellään käyttävät ajon aikana. Luulisi, että olisi, kun Paunun 2012 autoissakin on esim. #148.

Sitten tuollaisia aurinkoverhoja on saatavilla myös sähköisinä, joiden käyttö ei juurikaan ihmisvoimaa tarvitse.

Säästyisi aika moni läheltä piti -tilanne ja kenties kolari.

----------


## Karosa

> Eikö siellä ole mitään muuta tapaa päästä auringosta eroon?
> 
> Väinö Paunu Oy:n autoissa Nyssessä on käsin vedettävä tuollainen aurinkosuojaverho, jota kuskit mielellään käyttävät ajon aikana. Luulisi, että olisi, kun Paunun 2012 autoissakin on esim. #148.
> 
> Sitten tuollaisia aurinkoverhoja on saatavilla myös sähköisinä, joiden käyttö ei juurikaan ihmisvoimaa tarvitse.
> 
> Säästyisi aika moni läheltä piti -tilanne ja kenties kolari.


Aurinkoverho ei estä auringonvalon tulemista oikeasta kulmasta silmille, vaikka kuinka alas olisi verho vedetty. 

Aurinko paistaa myös matalalta pitkään jolloin se voi osua silmille. 

Aurinko voi myös loimottaa suoraan itse liikennevaloa päin, jolloin oikeasta kulmasta sitä valoa ei näekään enää juuri lainkaan, sillä liikennevalon heijastimet ovat täysin auringon valaisemat ja itse valopolttimo ei enää valaise heijastinta. Näkyvyys on silloin olematon.

Niin kauan kuin ihmiset tekevät näitä hommia, virhearvioita sattuu joten ylivoimaista ajattelutapaa ei tässäkään kohtaa kannata alkaa harjoittamaan.

----------


## JRK

> Aurinkoverho ei estä auringonvalon tulemista oikeasta kulmasta silmille, vaikka kuinka alas olisi verho vedetty. 
> 
> Aurinko paistaa myös matalalta pitkään jolloin se voi osua silmille. 
> 
> Aurinko voi myös loimottaa suoraan itse liikennevaloa päin, jolloin oikeasta kulmasta sitä valoa ei näekään enää juuri lainkaan, sillä liikennevalon heijastimet ovat täysin auringon valaisemat ja itse valopolttimo ei enää valaise heijastinta. Näkyvyys on silloin olematon.
> 
> Niin kauan kuin ihmiset tekevät näitä hommia, virhearvioita sattuu joten ylivoimaista ajattelutapaa ei tässäkään kohtaa kannata alkaa harjoittamaan.


Meillä v. 2019 VDL:ien aurinkoverhot ihan sutta ja sekundaa. Yhteen vaihdettu mun linjapaketissa, muissa tungetaan paperitöllöjä verhon mekanismin väliin... Voi elämä jos olisi yhtä hyvät verhot kuin Scaniassa (sähköinen) tai uusissa Volvoissa (manuaalinen mutta jämäkkä), Nuissa "Vetelissä" on muuten törkeän paljon kaikenlaisia sähkövikoja, välillä on moottori olevinaan tulessa tai joku muu piristävä häiriö jne... Ihmettelen työn laatua, noita ei sentään tehdä Neuvostoliitossa.

----------


## Melamies

Ikävä tapahtuma Helsingissä linjalla h77, en ota kantaa missä vika:

https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008781089.html

----------


## klt-tammerfors

> Ikävä tapahtuma Helsingissä linjalla h77, en ota kantaa missä vika:
> 
> https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008781089.html


Kyllä on varmasti ollut ikävää. Tainnut kaatua pahasti.
En tässä nyt tätä tapahtumaa yhtään vähättele, mutta olen itsekin ollut vähällä kaatua, kun portaita kiipesin paikkaa kohti. (Tästä mainittu Tampereen Kuljettajien toiminta -osiossa.

----------


## canis lupus

> Ikävä tapahtuma Helsingissä linjalla h77, en ota kantaa missä vika:
> 
> https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008781089.html


Tästäkin asiasta voidaan taas vääntää että olisi pitänyt toimia niin ja näin. Onko nyt joku hauku bussikuskit kamppanja menossa vai miksi kokoaika näitä ilmestyy lehtiin? On varmaan tämäkin kuljettaja ajanut moitteetta vuosia ja nyt kävi vahinko niin heti on surkea työssään ja ansaitsee kenkää. Niin kauan kun ihmiset bussia ajaa niin näitä sattuu. Ei saisi mutta keksikääpä keino miten nämä estetään ennen kuin siirrytään täysin robottibusseihin. Voitaisiinko seuraavaksi haukkua vaikkapa myyjät ja siivoojat (valitettavasti nämäkin ammatit ovat jo puoliksi korvattu roboteilla)

----------


## nickr

> On varmaan tämäkin kuljettaja ajanut moitteetta vuosia ja nyt kävi vahinko niin heti on surkea työssään ja ansaitsee kenkää.


Eihän siinä uutisessa mistään tuollaisesta puhuttu? Sisäinen tutkinta tulee, mutta se nyt on varmaan pakko järjestää tällaisissa tapauksissa. Enkä kyllä mitään haukkumistakaan havainnut uutisessa, matkustaja vain kertoi miltä tilanne hänestä tuntui. Vai oliko siellä kommenteissa puhuttu jotain tuollaista? Itse en niitä lue, kun niissähän on uskomatonta roskaa riippumatta uutisen aiheesta.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ei saisi mutta keksikääpä keino miten nämä estetään ennen kuin siirrytään täysin robottibusseihin.


Tähän voisi lisätä, että keksi keino miten robottibussit auttavat tuossa yhtään mitenkään. Ihmiskuskilla on sentään ainakin usein tilannetajua katsoa, että esimerkiksi vanhukset pääsevät istumaan tai saavat otteen jostain tangosta. Robottibusseilla ei ole tilannetajua, ja ne myös tekevät äkkijarrutuksia paljon useammin. Ainoa tapa luopua tällaisista täysin on jos luovumme julkisesta liikenteestä täysin. Toinen vaihtoehto on, että kaikki julkinen liikenne hoituu automatisoiduilla kulkuneuvoilla täysin eristetyssä ympäristössä (esim. metro laituriovilla).

----------


## tkp

> Eihän siinä uutisessa mistään tuollaisesta puhuttu? Sisäinen tutkinta tulee, mutta se nyt on varmaan pakko järjestää tällaisissa tapauksissa. Enkä kyllä mitään haukkumistakaan havainnut uutisessa, matkustaja vain kertoi miltä tilanne hänestä tuntui. Vai oliko siellä kommenteissa puhuttu jotain tuollaista? Itse en niitä lue, kun niissähän on uskomatonta roskaa riippumatta uutisen aiheesta.


Kyllähän tuossa uutisessa matkustaja antaa ymmärtää ettei kuljettajaa kiinnostanut tilanne vaikka oikeasti tämä on pysäyttänyt bussin seuraavaan turvalliseen paikkaan (seuraavalle pysäkille)  ja tullut tarkistamaan tilanteen. En ymmärrä mitä ihmiset luulevat voittavansa nykypäivänä uhriutumisella ja toisten syyttelyllä.

----------


## nickr

> Kyllähän tuossa uutisessa matkustaja antaa ymmärtää ettei kuljettajaa kiinnostanut tilanne vaikka oikeasti tämä on pysäyttänyt bussin seuraavaan turvalliseen paikkaan (seuraavalle pysäkille)  ja tullut tarkistamaan tilanteen. En ymmärrä mitä ihmiset luulevat voittavansa nykypäivänä uhriutumisella ja toisten syyttelyllä.


Eihän nuo liity mitenkään siihen että "on surkea työssään ja ansaitsee kenkää". Jos jalka murtuu, niin luulisi että siinä tulee pienimuotoinen shokki, jolloin ei voi olettaakaan, että tapahtumasta jäisi täysin todenmukainen muistikuva. Jos makaa jalka murtuneena lattialla, ja kuljettaja ajaa 20 sekuntia seuraavalle pysäkille, niin siinä tilanteessa se voi tuntua matkustajasta vaikka kahdelta minuutilta. 

Ja kun matkustaja sanoi, että hänestä *tuntui* kuinka kuljettajaa ei kiinnostanut, niin ilman mielenpahoittamislasejani en kyllä itse saa siitä uhriutumista tai etenkään syyttelyä aikaiseksi.

----------


## HeSa

Vielä muutama sana viime päivien keskustelun johdosta. Ymmärrän hyvin Canus Lupusin reaktiota. Itse suhtaudun joskus kriittisesti koko tähän ketjuun koska se välillä voi antaa liian negatiivisen kuvan koko ammatista. (98 sivua, 1464 palautetta, vau, kuljettajat ovat ilmeisesti aikamoisia pahiksia !) Varsinkin mediassa viime aikoina julkaistut jutut bussissa kaatumisesta toista osapulta kuulematta saa helposti sen käsityksen että äkkijarrutus automaattisesti johtuu kuljettajan välipitämättömyydestä kun hän itse asiassa ehkä yrittää välttää kolaria tai ihmisen allejääntiä. Riski on silloin että syytön matkustaja kaatuu ja jopa loukkaantuu. Ja kuten tämän ketjun keskusteluista todettiin uhrille tämä on aikamoinen shokki ja voi helposti jäädä semmoinen käsitys että kuljettajalta puuttui empatiaa. Asiat eivät aina ole mustavalkoisia.
Kun ottaa huomioon että päivittäin on tuhansia lähtöjä HSL-alueella on selvää että kirjava porukka ohjaa näitä busseja mutta omat kokemukseni kuljettajista on pääasiassa positiivisia mutta silloin tällöin on asialla sellainen jolla on huono kyky hallita haastavia tilanteita tai jonka ammattivalinta on mennyt pieleen, eli samat ongelmat kun muuallakin. Vastaavanlaisia kokemuksia olen saanut kanssamatkustajistani, valtaosa on tavallisia mukavia meikäläisiä, osa myös tervehtii kuljettajaa ja kiittää kyydista, mutta pieni osa käyttäytyy sen sijaan ala-arvoisesti. Mikäli tässä foorumissa olisi sellainen ketju kun "Matkustajien toimintaa" tulisi varmasti runsaasti palautetta häiriköinnistä, törkeästä kielenkäytöstä päin naamaa sylkemistä ja jopa väkivallasta. Siinä ne varsinaiset ongelmat ovat.

----------


## JRK

Nyt alkaa kohta sietoraja ylittyä katsella miten bussikuskitKIN ajelevat punaista päin!
Mihin on niin kiire? 

Hävettää katsella näiden muka "ammattikuljettajien" touhuja  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Tarkastaja

Tänä aamuna helb 1831:n puikoissa ralliautoilija. Bussi (lentokentälle) saapui 4min etuajassa Kurvin pysäkille. Ei ihme, sillä kuljettajalla on kovinkin raskas kaasujalka

----------


## canis lupus

> Tänä aamuna helb 1831:n puikoissa ralliautoilija. Bussi (lentokentälle) saapui 4min etuajassa Kurvin pysäkille. Ei ihme, sillä kuljettajalla on kovinkin raskas kaasujalka


Kiinnostuin tästä joten seurasin tutkasta, saapui 9 minuuttia etuajassa kentälle. Vauhdin puolesta hän noudatti kyllä rajoituksia. Oli vain hyvä tuuri liikennevaloihin tullessa. Ne nimittäin määrittelevät aika paljon sen ollaanko etuajassa vaiko myöhässä. Takaisin Helsinkiin tullessa ei enää ollut etuajassa, vaan minuutin myöhässä Tammiston kohdalla

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Kiinnostuin tästä joten seurasin tutkasta, saapui 9 minuuttia etuajassa kentälle. Vauhdin puolesta hän noudatti kyllä rajoituksia. Oli vain hyvä tuuri liikennevaloihin tullessa. Ne nimittäin määrittelevät aika paljon sen ollaanko etuajassa vaiko myöhässä. Takaisin Helsinkiin tullessa ei enää ollut etuajassa, vaan minuutin myöhässä Tammiston kohdalla


Perstuntumalta ainakin sörnäisen ja käpylän välillä viiletti kyllä varmasti ylinopeuttakin. Vantaan puolella kiertäessä vauhti ehkä tasaantui Kartanonkosken katuja ym. kiertäessä. Ehkä tuo ajotapakin saattoi vaikuttaa havainnointiin (istuma-asentoa sai korjata aina välillä) Tosin oli kyllä ensimmäinen kerta 4kk sisällä kun 615 tulee viikonloppuaamunakin noin reilusti etuajassa

----------


## zige94

> Tänä aamuna helb 1831:n puikoissa ralliautoilija. Bussi (lentokentälle) saapui 4min etuajassa Kurvin pysäkille. Ei ihme, sillä kuljettajalla on kovinkin raskas kaasujalka


Ihan mielenkiinnosta olisi kiva tietää mikä vuoro? 2 aamun ekaa 615 vuoroa Lentokentälle: 04:35 Rautatientorilta saapui Kurviin n. 30sek ennen arvioitua aikaa, Lentokentällä n. 3min ennen arvioitua aikaa.
Seuraava vuoro 06:25 saapui Kurviin n. 2 min ennen & kentälle n. 9 min ennen arvioitua aikaa, joten oletettavasti olisi tämä vuoro ollut? Äkkiä kun reittilokia katsoi niin ei näyttänyt olevan mainitsemallasi välillä säännöllistä ylinopeutta. Välillä ollut hieman yli nopeusrajoituksen, muttei suinkan koko aikaa eikä mitenkään paljon.

----------


## Mokka

> Tänä aamuna helb 1831:n puikoissa ralliautoilija. Bussi (lentokentälle) saapui 4min etuajassa Kurvin pysäkille. Ei ihme, sillä kuljettajalla on kovinkin raskas kaasujalka


On kyllä menty kiireellä. Olisiko kuljettaja suunnitellut itselleen aamupalatauon kentälle?
Mielenkiintoista lukea miten jokaisella on oma näkemyksensä ylinopeudesta. Minun näkemykseni mukaan reittilokia tarkasteltuani on lähes koko reitti menty 10-15 km/h yli nopeusrajoituksen, joka voidaan laskea ylinopeudeksi.
Tuusulanväylällä on menty jotakuinkin rajoituksen mukaisesti mutta taitaa johtua nopeusrajoittimen toiminnasta. Niin tasaisena on nopeus pysynyt 82-83km/h.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta olisi kiva tietää mikä vuoro? 2 aamun ekaa 615 vuoroa Lentokentälle: 04:35 Rautatientorilta saapui Kurviin n. 30sek ennen arvioitua aikaa, Lentokentällä n. 3min ennen arvioitua aikaa.
> Seuraava vuoro 06:25 saapui Kurviin n. 2 min ennen & kentälle n. 9 min ennen arvioitua aikaa, joten oletettavasti olisi tämä vuoro ollut? Äkkiä kun reittilokia katsoi niin ei näyttänyt olevan mainitsemallasi välillä säännöllistä ylinopeutta. Välillä ollut hieman yli nopeusrajoituksen, muttei suinkan koko aikaa eikä mitenkään paljon.


Ok, kiitos selvennyksestä. Muistan katsoneeni kelloa klo 6:27 ja olin siitä hetkestä jo pian pysäkillä joten myönnän sortuneeni olettamaan tuon 4min suhteen. Pahoittelen tätä kuljettajaa ajatellen. Pysäkille tullessanihan auto oli jo lähestymässä kauempaa ja yllätyin kun se oli jo siinä kohtaa tulossa. Lisäksi kättä sai pitää reilun aikaa ylhäällä kunnes jarrutti nopeasti pysäkille. En lähde kyseenalaistamaan reittilokin numeroita, ne ovat mitä ovat, mutta kyllä se tuntui siltä että ylinopeutta mentiin. Kuten todettua, kuljettajan kiihdytykset ja huomattavan epätasainen ajotyyli saattoivat varmasti myös vaikuttaa edellämainittuun.

----------


## nickr

> On kyllä menty kiireellä. Olisiko kuljettaja suunnitellut itselleen aamupalatauon kentälle?
> Mielenkiintoista lukea miten jokaisella on oma näkemyksensä ylinopeudesta. Minun näkemykseni mukaan reittilokia tarkasteltuani on lähes koko reitti menty 10-15 km/h yli nopeusrajoituksen, joka voidaan laskea ylinopeudeksi.
> Tuusulanväylällä on menty jotakuinkin rajoituksen mukaisesti mutta taitaa johtua nopeusrajoittimen toiminnasta. Niin tasaisena on nopeus pysynyt 82-83km/h.


Yhdyn näkemykseesi. En edes asu Helsingissä päin, mutta on niin kiinnostava työkalu tuo Reittiloki, että tarkkailin itsekin vähän tuota mainittua vuoroa. Tietotiellä Teknikontien pysäkin jälkeen on suurin nopeus ollut 68 km/h, ja koko pätkä Ilmailutien liikenneympyrään saakka on menty yli kuuttakymppiä. Muiden bussien nopeuksien perusteella oletan, että paikassa on viidenkympin rajoitus, joten siinä on parhaimmillaan ollut jo 18 km/h yli rajoituksen, joka on minusta jo enemmän kuin hieman.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Perstuntumalta ainakin sörnäisen ja käpylän välillä viiletti kyllä varmasti ylinopeuttakin. Vantaan puolella kiertäessä vauhti ehkä tasaantui Kartanonkosken katuja ym. kiertäessä. Ehkä tuo ajotapakin saattoi vaikuttaa havainnointiin (istuma-asentoa sai korjata aina välillä) Tosin oli kyllä ensimmäinen kerta 4kk sisällä kun 615 tulee viikonloppuaamunakin noin reilusti etuajassa





> On kyllä menty kiireellä. Olisiko kuljettaja suunnitellut itselleen aamupalatauon kentälle?
> Mielenkiintoista lukea miten jokaisella on oma näkemyksensä ylinopeudesta. Minun näkemykseni mukaan reittilokia tarkasteltuani on lähes koko reitti menty 10-15 km/h yli nopeusrajoituksen, joka voidaan laskea ylinopeudeksi.
> Tuusulanväylällä on menty jotakuinkin rajoituksen mukaisesti mutta taitaa johtua nopeusrajoittimen toiminnasta. Niin tasaisena on nopeus pysynyt 82-83km/h.


Niin huomasit varmaan että nimimerkki Tarkastaja mainitsi nimenomaan "perstuntumalta ainakin sörnäisen ja käpylän välillä", jota tieosuutta katselin reittilokista. Ja sen perusteella en voisi sanoa että olisi koko ajan ylinopeutta ajanut.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Nyt alkaa kohta sietoraja ylittyä katsella miten bussikuskitKIN ajelevat punaista päin!
> Mihin on niin kiire? 
> 
> Hävettää katsella näiden muka "ammattikuljettajien" touhuja


Varikolle, illan viimeinen lähtö, aikataulu paine. Todistin istumalla kyydissä kaksien työmaalla olevien valojen päin punaista ajamista, toiset vaihtuivat etuoven ollessa kohdalla, toiset jäivät punaisiksi kun perä ylitti tolpan. 30kmh alueella kuitenkin kohtuullinen 38Kmh (sinä ajat - näyttö, vilkkuu punaisena)

----------


## 339-DF

> Yhdyn näkemykseesi. En edes asu Helsingissä päin, mutta on niin kiinnostava työkalu tuo Reittiloki, että tarkkailin itsekin vähän tuota mainittua vuoroa. Tietotiellä Teknikontien pysäkin jälkeen on suurin nopeus ollut 68 km/h, ja koko pätkä Ilmailutien liikenneympyrään saakka on menty yli kuuttakymppiä. Muiden bussien nopeuksien perusteella oletan, että paikassa on viidenkympin rajoitus, joten siinä on parhaimmillaan ollut jo 18 km/h yli rajoituksen, joka on minusta jo enemmän kuin hieman.


Miten luotettava tämä on? Onko tiedossa, onko tämän perusteella koskaan määrätty sakkoja kuljettajille?

----------


## Melamies

> Miten luotettava tämä on? Onko tiedossa, onko tämän perusteella koskaan määrätty sakkoja kuljettajille?


Tarkoitatko poliisin antamaa sakkoa vai jotain liikennötsijän sisäistä virhepistetiliä?

----------


## zige94

> Miten luotettava tämä on?


Ajoneuvolaitteen GPS:n tuottamaa dataa. Käytännössä siis niin luotettavaa kuin ko. GPS-signaali on. Voi siis pieniä tilapäisiä heittoja olla, mutta kyllä aika hyvin toteutuneen nopeuden tuolta näkee.

----------


## canis lupus

> Miten luotettava tämä on? Onko tiedossa, onko tämän perusteella koskaan määrätty sakkoja kuljettajille?


Ei varmasti ole. Eihän kuorma-autojen piirturien lukemien perusteellakaan voi antaa poliisi sakkoa/liikennevirhemaksua mikäli siellä havaitaan vaikkapa törkeä ylinopeus. Esimerkiksi Saksassa taas sensijaan voi

----------


## Mokka

> Miten luotettava tämä on? Onko tiedossa, onko tämän perusteella koskaan määrätty sakkoja kuljettajille?


Eipä tuon perusteella voi tehdä jatkotoimenpiteitä. Työnjohto varmaankin voi suullisesti asiasta mainita.




> Niin huomasit varmaan että nimimerkki Tarkastaja mainitsi nimenomaan "perstuntumalta ainakin sörnäisen ja käpylän välillä", jota tieosuutta katselin reittilokista. Ja sen perusteella en voisi sanoa että olisi koko ajan ylinopeutta ajanut.


Huomasin kyllä mutta Tarkastajan voidaan viestinsä perusteella olettaa matkustaneen ainakin Jumbolle asti vuoron kyydissä niin hyvä tarkastella kokonaisuutta. 

Tuo Sörnäinen - Käpylä väli voidaan jakaa kahteen:
Hämeentie - Mäkelänrinne: Nopeusrajoitus 40km/h ja vauhtia ollut n. 50 km/hMäkelänrinne - Käpylän Shell: Nopeusrajoitus 50km/h ja tuolla välillä nopeus pysynyt lähellä rajoitusta

----------


## Melamies

> Ei varmasti ole. Eihän kuorma-autojen piirturien lukemien perusteellakaan voi antaa poliisi sakkoa/liikennevirhemaksua mikäli siellä havaitaan vaikkapa törkeä ylinopeus. Esimerkiksi Saksassa taas sensijaan voi


Oletko varma ettei voi? Suomessa ei tosin ole tapana toimia niin. Ja Saksassa ei ylinopeuden tarvitse olla törkeä, kuorma-autossa riittää 80 km/h ylitys. (Eihän piirturitiedoista vielä näy missä on ajettu, tulevaisuudessa ainakin rajat ylittävässä liikenteessä näkyy.)

Bussitutkan osalta olen samaa mieltä, gps-nopeustietojen oikeellisuudesta ei ole takeita.

----------


## Lexa99

> Oletko varma ettei voi? Suomessa ei tosin ole tapana toimia niin. Ja Saksassa ei ylinopeuden tarvitse olla törkeä, kuorma-autossa riittää 80 km/h ylitys. (Eihän piirturitiedoista vielä näy missä on ajettu, tulevaisuudessa ainakin rajat ylittävässä liikenteessä näkyy.)
> 
> Bussitutkan osalta olen samaa mieltä, gps-nopeustietojen oikeellisuudesta ei ole takeita.


Valvonta olisi lainsäädännön puolesta mahdollista, mutta käytännössä näin ei toimita. Teknisiä esteitä on esimerkiksi piirturitietojen mittaustarkkuus. Kuljettajalle määrättävä rangaistus voi siis rikkoa kuljettajan oikeusturvaa; ja tämä taisi olla Onnettomuustutkintakeskuksen saama vastaus lain säätäjiltä liittyen Konginkankaaseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Teknisiä esteitä on esimerkiksi piirturitietojen mittaustarkkuus.


Nopeuden mittaustarkkuus on kalibroitava lakisääteisesti piirtureissa säännöllisesti. Poliisin tai kameratolpan tekemässä tutkauksessa mitatusta nopeudesta tehdään tekninen vähennys 3 km/h, joka riittäisi kattamaan myös ajopiirturin nopeustietojen epätarkkuuden. Ymmärrän hyvin siis miksi joissakin muissa maissa ajopiirturin perusteella sakotetaan (silloin kun on ylitetty ajoneuvokohtainen suurin sallittu nopeus), vaikka Suomessa ei niin tehdäkään.

----------


## Melamies

> Nopeuden mittaustarkkuus on kalibroitava lakisääteisesti piirtureissa säännöllisesti. Poliisin tai kameratolpan tekemässä tutkauksessa mitatusta nopeudesta tehdään tekninen vähennys 3 km/h, joka riittäisi kattamaan myös ajopiirturin nopeustietojen epätarkkuuden. Ymmärrän hyvin siis miksi joissakin muissa maissa ajopiirturin perusteella sakotetaan (silloin kun on ylitetty ajoneuvokohtainen suurin sallittu nopeus), vaikka Suomessa ei niin tehdäkään.


Suomessakin sakotetaan pienistäkin ajoajan ylityksistä, mutta harvoin ajoneuvokohtaisen suurimman sallitun nopeuden ylityksistä. Tämän vuoksi osa mm puoliperäyhdistelmistä ajaa nopeudenrajoitinta vasten 89 km/h, jolloin ehtivät (tai ainakin luulevat ehtivänsä) ajaa enemmän, mutta piirturiratsiassa ei käry käy, koska vain ajo- ja lepoajat tarkastetaan.

----------


## canis lupus

> Suomessakin sakotetaan pienistäkin ajoajan ylityksistä, mutta harvoin ajoneuvokohtaisen suurimman sallitun nopeuden ylityksistä. Tämän vuoksi osa mm puoliperäyhdistelmistä ajaa nopeudenrajoitinta vasten 89 km/h, jolloin ehtivät (tai ainakin luulevat ehtivänsä) ajaa enemmän, mutta piirturiratsiassa ei käry käy, koska vain ajo- ja lepoajat tarkastetaan.


Niin tässähän on se illuusio että kun on 5-10 minuuttia aikaisemmin perillä niin pääsee aikaisemmin kotiin. Todellinen ajansäästö noissa rahtihommissa nimenomaan riippuu siitä miten nopeasti ne hommat hoituu silloin kun ei olla siellä ratin takana. En kuitenkaan usko että hetkellisistä ylityksistä ketään sakotetaan missään maassa. Mäkisellä tiellä nopeus saattaa lipsahtaa alamäessä vähän 80 paremman puolelle hetkellisesti ja tuo 89 maksimi on vain sen takia että saataisiin tarpeeksi vauhtia ylämäkeä varten kerättyä ettei auto hyydy. Jos ylämäkeä mennään 84 km/h niin silloin tosiaan myös mennään. Ei missään nimessä päästetä jalkaa kaasulta edes sekunniksikaan

----------


## Bussihullu

Hei!

En tiedä onko tämä "itsestäänselvyys", mutta haluaisin kuulla foorumin kuljettajilta, miten reagoitte tilanteisiin, joissa linja-autossanne esiintyy väkivaltaa esim. yöaikaan? 

Myös toinen offtopic-kysymys: mikä tällaisessa tilanteessa on turvallisin paikka linja-autossa istua? Tuntuu, että takapenkillä usein on niin raju meno että sinne ei tohdi mennä.

----------


## Melamies

> Niin tässähän on se illuusio että kun on 5-10 minuuttia aikaisemmin perillä niin pääsee aikaisemmin kotiin. Todellinen ajansäästö noissa rahtihommissa nimenomaan riippuu siitä miten nopeasti ne hommat hoituu silloin kun ei olla siellä ratin takana. En kuitenkaan usko että hetkellisistä ylityksistä ketään sakotetaan missään maassa. Mäkisellä tiellä nopeus saattaa lipsahtaa alamäessä vähän 80 paremman puolelle hetkellisesti ja tuo 89 maksimi on vain sen takia että saataisiin tarpeeksi vauhtia ylämäkeä varten kerättyä ettei auto hyydy. Jos ylämäkeä mennään 84 km/h niin silloin tosiaan myös mennään. Ei missään nimessä päästetä jalkaa kaasulta edes sekunniksikaan


Aina ei ole kysymys siitä, että pääseekö kotiin vähän aikaisemmin vai pääseekö ollenkaan työpäivän päätteeksi. Jos päivän ajoaika on täynnä, on pidettävä vuorokausilepo. Jos kotiin on 10 minuutin ajomatka, moniko keskeyttää ajon siinä kohtaa? Poliisi on jossain yhteyksissä antanut ymmärtää hyvksyvänsä tällaisen ylityksen esim kerran viikossa, mutta ei jokaisen työpäivän päätteeksi.
Olet oikeassa, että kuormanpurku ymv työn sujuminen voi ratkaista paljon työpäivän pituudessa, mutta ei varsinaisen ajoajan pituudessa.
Moni puoliperäkuski on kertonut ajavansa rajoitinta vasten, jotta ehtii ajoajan puitteissa yöpymään kotiin tai järkevälle taukopaikalle. Jos on painetta toimia näin jatkuvasti, on tietysti arvioitava ajojärjestelyn toiminnan tasoa.

----------


## canis lupus

> Jos kotiin on 10 minuutin ajomatka, moniko keskeyttää ajon siinä kohtaa? Poliisi on jossain yhteyksissä antanut ymmärtää hyvksyvänsä tällaisen ylityksen esim kerran viikossa, mutta ei jokaisen työpäivän päätteeksi.


Kiusallinen tilanne jossa varmasti osa ajaa riskillä, toiset ei. Välilläkös ihmettelen kun näitä rahtareita nousee Ruskeasannan Shelliltä linjan 623/633 kyytiin ja menevät Leinelään ym. Liekö juurikin käynyt näin. Aamulla saattavat mennä takaisin sitten ajamaan vaan hallille

----------


## Melamies

> Kiusallinen tilanne jossa varmasti osa ajaa riskillä, toiset ei. Välilläkös ihmettelen kun näitä rahtareita nousee Ruskeasannan Shelliltä linjan 623/633 kyytiin ja menevät Leinelään ym. Liekö juurikin käynyt näin. Aamulla saattavat mennä takaisin sitten ajamaan vaan hallille


Onkin iso ongelma pk-seudulla mihin voit pysäköidä raskaan ajoneuvoyhdistelmän. Paikalla on muutama vaatimus, ensinnäkin yhdistelmän tai pelkän nupin on mahduttava sinne, toisekseen siinä ei saa olla pysäköintikieltoa, kolmanneksi sen on oltava turvallinen. Tuo Shell on ainakin turvallinen, mutta en muista minkälainen pysäköintiehto siellä on raskaille, olen käynyt vain syömässä tai kahvilla ja laittanut silloin pysäköintikiekon.

Samat ongelmat koskevat tietysti bussejakin ja ainakin Helsingissä saa bussilla pysäköintisakon, jos sen pysäköi paikkaan, joka on vain kuorma-autoille. Näissä paikoissa voitaisiin hyvin laittaa myös bussin pysäköimisen salliva lisäkilpi, busseja on kuitenkin vähemmän, joten tuskinpa ne kuorma-autojen paikkoja liikaa veisivät.

----------


## HeSa

Sekä HS-kaupunkilehdessä että somessa (tiktok) on juttu linjan 111 rehellisestä kuljettajasta joka palautti matkustajan kadonneen lompakon. Laajan posititiivisen huomion saanut uutinen ei kuitenkaan ole millään tavalla kommentoitu tämän viestiketjun sivuilla. Onko tosiaan niin että ainoastaan negatiiviset havainnot kelpaavat tämän foorumin käyttäjille ? En ole kuljettaja enkä kuljettajan sukulainen, mutta olen kuitenkin pelkän matkustajan ominaisuudessa todella hämmästynyt ettei edes kerrrankin jotain positiivista voisi ilmestyä tämän ketjun sivuilla.

----------


## Makke93

Jos menet 7 sivua taaksepäin niin siellä on positiivinenkin havainto.

----------


## canis lupus

Kun suomalainen on tyytymätön, hän valittaa ja varmasti tuo sen esille. Kun kaikki kyydissä ovat hiljaa, niin teet oikein ja kaikki ovat tyytyväisiä. Näin mulle opetettiin kuljettajakurssilla

----------


## zige94

> Sekä HS-kaupunkilehdessä että somessa (tiktok) on juttu linjan 111 rehellisestä kuljettajasta joka palautti matkustajan kadonneen lompakon. Laajan posititiivisen huomion saanut uutinen ei kuitenkaan ole millään tavalla kommentoitu tämän viestiketjun sivuilla. Onko tosiaan niin että ainoastaan negatiiviset havainnot kelpaavat tämän foorumin käyttäjille ? En ole kuljettaja enkä kuljettajan sukulainen, mutta olen kuitenkin pelkän matkustajan ominaisuudessa todella hämmästynyt ettei edes kerrrankin jotain positiivista voisi ilmestyä tämän ketjun sivuilla.


Niin, uutisiinhan tuo päätyi ilmeisesti TikTok suosion vuoksi. Vastaavia kuitenkin tapahtuu, ellei ihan päivittäin niin viikottain kuitenkin. Montakohan kertaa itse oon ottanut asiakkaaseen yhteyttä ja palauttanut löydetyn omaisuuden ilman suuremaa haloota. Tottakai on hyvä että uutisiin päätyy alalta positiivisia kokemuksia, kun suurimmaksi osaksi vain negatiiviset jutut päätyvät sinne.

----------


## bussitietäjä

HelBin Omnissa näköjään ollut paha kaatuminen kun kuski lyönyt jarrut lukkoon.. On ihan video jossa mies lentää lastenvaunupaikalta naama edellä 4 paikkojen luo..
Lähde: Tiktok @metalrules2
Itse olisin todn sanonut kuskille hieman kovemmin pari valittua sanaa..

----------


## zige94

> HelBin Omnissa näköjään ollut paha kaatuminen kun kuski lyönyt jarrut lukkoon.. On ihan video jossa mies lentää lastenvaunupaikalta naama edellä 4 paikkojen luo..
> Lähde: Tiktok @metalrules2
> Itse olisin todn sanonut kuskille hieman kovemmin pari valittua sanaa..


Niin, sinähän tiedät mitä tuossa tapahtui? Mielestäsi siis kuljettaja iski jarrun pohjaan ihan tarkoituksella? Varsinainen tietäjä meillä täällä taas.

Tiktokin kommenteissa lukee kuvaajan itsensä toimesta että joku hyppäsi suoraan bussin eteen ja kuljettaja joutui sen takia jarruttamaan, jolla esti allejäännin. Videolla kuuluu myös kuinka torvi soi jarrutuksen yhteydessä. Kysynkin siis, mitä olisit itse sanonut vastaavassa tilanteessa kuljettajalle? "Hei kuski, aja jatkossa päälle!"

----------


## tkp

Tälle(kin) foorumille pesiytynyt ihmeellinen ajatusmaailma että kuljettaja on automaattisesti syyllinen kaikkeen poikkeavaan mitä tuolla liikenteessä saattaa tapahtua.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Tälle(kin) foorumille pesiytynyt ihmeellinen ajatusmaailma että kuljettaja on automaattisesti syyllinen kaikkeen poikkeavaan mitä tuolla liikenteessä saattaa tapahtua.


Se on se yleinen nettikeskustelijoiden skeema, jossa moottoriajoneuvon kuljettaja on aina automaattisesti syyllinen, koska kunnon kansalainenhan ei saastuttavilla peltilehmillä aja, faktoista ja tilastoista viis.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Niin, sinähän tiedät mitä tuossa tapahtui? Mielestäsi siis kuljettaja iski jarrun pohjaan ihan tarkoituksella? Varsinainen tietäjä meillä täällä taas.
> 
> Tiktokin kommenteissa lukee kuvaajan itsensä toimesta että joku hyppäsi suoraan bussin eteen ja kuljettaja joutui sen takia jarruttamaan, jolla esti allejäännin. Videolla kuuluu myös kuinka torvi soi jarrutuksen yhteydessä. Kysynkin siis, mitä olisit itse sanonut vastaavassa tilanteessa kuljettajalle? "Hei kuski, aja jatkossa päälle!"


Joka tapauksessa minä olenkin perus ihminen, en ammattikuljettaja, mielestäni ammattikuljettaja ei lyö jarruja lukkoon vaikka joku urpo keskellä tietä hyppäisikin eteen..
Eikös se niin pitäisi olla että matkustaja on se kaiken A ja O eikä vaaranneta niitä tuolla lailla.

----------


## canis lupus

> Joka tapauksessa minä olenkin perus ihminen, en ammattikuljettaja, mielestäni ammattikuljettaja ei lyö jarruja lukkoon vaikka joku urpo keskellä tietä hyppäisikin eteen..
> Eikös se niin pitäisi olla että matkustaja on se kaiken A ja O eikä vaaranneta niitä tuolla lailla.


Ei ketään saa tappaa.

----------


## ettäjaa

Käsittämätöntä miten jotkut autoilijat kuvittelevat, että he voivat "opettaa" kävelijää tai pyöräilijää, jos tämä toimii tahallaan tai vahingossa tieliikennelain vastaisesti. Opettaminen yleensä siis tarkoittaa sitä, että jos kävelijä tai pyöräilijä ei "tottele" niin ajetaan päältä. Raskaammassa ajoneuvossa oleva on aina vallankäyttäjä ja hänen pitää omalta osaltaan osallistua kevyen liikenteen suojelemisessa. Vaikka bussissa kaatuminenkaan ei ole kivaa, se ei ole millään tavalla vertailtavissa siihen, että kymmenen tonnin painoinen metallikasa osuu ihmiseen 30km/h nopeudessa.

----------


## zige94

> Joka tapauksessa minä olenkin perus ihminen, en ammattikuljettaja, mielestäni ammattikuljettaja ei lyö jarruja lukkoon vaikka joku urpo keskellä tietä hyppäisikin eteen..
> Eikös se niin pitäisi olla että matkustaja on se kaiken A ja O eikä vaaranneta niitä tuolla lailla.


Jos ihminen juoksee eteen ja minä en ajoneuvon kuljettajana tee kaikkeani estääkseni ihmisen allejääntiä, oikeus voi hyvinkin tuomita mut siitä. Jos taas yritän estää allejäännin, vaikka lyömällä jarrut pohjaan ja sen seurauksena kyydissä sisällä ollut matkustaja loukkaantuu niin se on valitettava vahinko, jossa en kuitenkaan syyllisty mihinkään rikokseen.

----------


## citybus

> Joka tapauksessa minä olenkin perus ihminen, en ammattikuljettaja, mielestäni ammattikuljettaja ei lyö jarruja lukkoon vaikka joku urpo keskellä tietä hyppäisikin eteen..
> Eikös se niin pitäisi olla että matkustaja on se kaiken A ja O eikä vaaranneta niitä tuolla lailla.


Kommenttisi perusteella en epäile hetkeäkään, että et ole ammattikuljettaja. Mutta onko sinulla ajokorttia ylipäätään? Kaikkea sitä tällä foorumilla nykyään saakin lukea.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Kommenttisi perusteella en epäile hetkeäkään, että et ole ammattikuljettaja. Mutta onko sinulla ajokorttia ylipäätään? Kaikkea sitä tällä foorumilla nykyään saakin lukea.


On B kortti, ajan lähes joka päivä töihin aivan kuten normaalit ihmiset ajaa.
Kyllähän sitä linja-autoakin pääsisi ajamaan kun lähtisi opiskelemaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## citybus

> On B kortti, ajan lähes joka päivä töihin aivan kuten normaalit ihmiset ajaa.
> Kyllähän sitä linja-autoakin pääsisi ajamaan kun lähtisi opiskelemaan


Vai niin. Eikö sinulle sitten kerrottu autokoulussa, että jalankulkijoiden päälle ei ajeta?

----------


## canis lupus

> On B kortti, ajan lähes joka päivä töihin aivan kuten normaalit ihmiset ajaa.
> Kyllähän sitä linja-autoakin pääsisi ajamaan kun lähtisi opiskelemaan


Sitten luulisi sun B kortillisena tietävän että niin autokoulussa kuin raskaan ajoneuvon koulutuksessa nimenomaan harjoitellaan tuota hätäjarrutusta. Huomastko olevasi yksin nyt eri mieltä kaikkien muiden kanssa? Kerrotko nyt vaikka mitä teet kun ajat täyttä bussia ja joku hyppää alle? On se kyllä nähty että moni "töihin ajava" perusjantteri ei aio väistää saatika pysäyttää mikäli joku eteen kävelee, toivottavasti et ole yksi näistä?

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> On se kyllä nähty että moni "töihin ajava" perusjantteri ei aio väistää saatika pysäyttää mikäli joku eteen kävelee, toivottavasti et ole yksi näistä?


Ja moni perusjantteri ei myöskään anna bussille tilaa pysäkiltä lähdössä, kun sille pitää antaa tietä vielä 60 km/h-rajoituksen alueella.

----------


## Prompter

> Ja moni perusjantteri ei myöskään anna bussille tilaa pysäkiltä lähdössä, kun sille pitää antaa tietä vielä 60 km/h-rajoituksen alueella.


Eilisen työvuoroni aikana sain ajamalleni bussille paremmin tilaa Kehä 3:lla, jossa on 80 km/h nopeusrajoitus kuin taajama-alueella 30-50 km/h vaihtelevin nopeusrajoituksin.

----------


## JRK

> Onkin iso ongelma pk-seudulla mihin voit pysäköidä raskaan ajoneuvoyhdistelmän. Paikalla on muutama vaatimus, ensinnäkin yhdistelmän tai pelkän nupin on mahduttava sinne, toisekseen siinä ei saa olla pysäköintikieltoa, kolmanneksi sen on oltava turvallinen. Tuo Shell on ainakin turvallinen, mutta en muista minkälainen pysäköintiehto siellä on raskaille, olen käynyt vain syömässä tai kahvilla ja laittanut silloin pysäköintikiekon.
> 
> Samat ongelmat koskevat tietysti bussejakin ja ainakin Helsingissä saa bussilla pysäköintisakon, jos sen pysäköi paikkaan, joka on vain kuorma-autoille. Näissä paikoissa voitaisiin hyvin laittaa myös bussin pysäköimisen salliva lisäkilpi, busseja on kuitenkin vähemmän, joten tuskinpa ne kuorma-autojen paikkoja liikaa veisivät.


No jos minun pitää bussi pysäköidä, käytän bussipysäkkiä.


Ei tule sakkoa.




> Sekä HS-kaupunkilehdessä että somessa (tiktok) on juttu linjan 111 rehellisestä kuljettajasta joka palautti matkustajan kadonneen lompakon. Laajan posititiivisen huomion saanut uutinen ei kuitenkaan ole millään tavalla kommentoitu tämän viestiketjun sivuilla. Onko tosiaan niin että ainoastaan negatiiviset havainnot kelpaavat tämän foorumin käyttäjille ? En ole kuljettaja enkä kuljettajan sukulainen, mutta olen kuitenkin pelkän matkustajan ominaisuudessa todella hämmästynyt ettei edes kerrrankin jotain positiivista voisi ilmestyä tämän ketjun sivuilla.


Markku on kollegani ja muutenkin mukava mies  :Smile:

----------


## Melamies

> No jos minun pitää bussi pysäköidä, käytän bussipysäkkiä.
> 
> 
> Ei tule sakkoa.


Ei tule myöskään uusia ystäviä pysäkkiä käyttävän linjaliikenteen kuljettajista.

Helsinki on kuitenkin jo huomioinut tämän, uudet pysäkit eivät ole enää taskuja, vaan osa normaalia ajokaistaa.

----------


## EVhki

> Helsinki on kuitenkin jo huomioinut tämän, uudet pysäkit eivät ole enää taskuja, vaan osa normaalia ajokaistaa.


Onko näin kaikkialla? Ei ole tällainen tieto osunut silmään.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Hyvä puoli on, että pääsee bussilla jatkamaan matkaa. Takaa tulevat ei pysty estämään pysäkiltä lähtöä. Kaikille vähänkään pienemmille kaduille oikea ratkaisu.

----------


## Melamies

> Onko näin kaikkialla? Ei ole tällainen tieto osunut silmään.


Ei vielä. Ja tarkennus,  että kaikki taskuttomat pysäkit eivät ole normaaleilla ajokaistoilla, vaan osa on bussikaistoilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:00 ----------




> Hyvä puoli on, että pääsee bussilla jatkamaan matkaa. Takaa tulevat ei pysty estämään pysäkiltä lähtöä. Kaikille vähänkään pienemmille kaduille oikea ratkaisu.


Et kai tosissasi väitä, että takaa tulevilla on tapana estää bussin pysäkiltä lähtöä?

Bussin kannalta taskuton pysäkki on myös siitä kätevä, että bussin ollessa pysäkillä tyhjenee pysäkin jälkeinen katuosuus autoista ja bussi pääsee seuraaviin liikennevaloihin paalupaikalle.

----------


## 339-DF

Jotkut alueliikennesuunnittelijat tosiaan tuntuvat suosivan ajoratapysäkkejä sellaisissakin paikoissa, joissa olisi tilaa pysäkkitaskulle. Sellaisiakin ratkaisuita näkee, että bussi pysähtyy ajoradalle ja pysäkin kohdalla on kadun keskelle rakennettu pitkä keskikoroke, jotta autot eivät ohittaisi pysäkillä seisovaa bussia vastasuunnan kaistan kautta.

Liikennesuunnittelijoilla on varmasti tässä vilpitön ja hyvä tarkoitus luoda rauhallisempaa liikenneympäristöä, laskea ajonopeuksia ja mahdollistaa helpompia kadunylityksiä jalankulkijoille. Tarkoitus ei kuitenkaan aina toteudu, vaan päinvastoin johtaa sellaisiin vaaratilanteisiin, joita taskupysäkkien kohdalla ei synny. Taitaa olla niin, että aika moni autoilija kokee nuo järjestelyt nimenomaan henkilöautoilun hidastamisena tai estämisenä. Se johtaa sitten liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta erittäin kyseenalaisiin tekoihin, joissa rikosvastuu on tietysti auton kuljettajalla, mutta moraalinen vastuu jakaantuu toki laajemmalle.

Olen nähnyt, kun ajoratapysäkillä seisova bussi ohitetaan viherkaistan kautta niin, että auton vasemmat pyörät ovat siellä nurmessa ja oikeat autokaistalla. Siinä ei bussin edestä suojatietä kulkeva jalankulkija osaa varautua auton tuloon mitenkään. Olen nähnyt tilanteen, jossa auto lähtee ohittamaan bussia oikean kautta, kun pysäkkikatoksen jälkeen on leveä polkupyöräilijöiden ja jalankulkijoiden alue ja auto menee sitten siitä. Pahoja ovat myös ne tilanteet, jossa pysäkin kohdalla olevaa pitkää liikenteenjakajaa lähdetään ohittamaan vastaantulevan puolelta, kun sieltä ei ole ketään tulossa. Siinä rikkoutuu ikävästi liikennesuunnittelijan jalankulkijalle luoma illuusio, että keskikoroke tekisi kadunylityksestä ikään kuin kahden yksisuuntaisen kaistan ylityksen.

Noita tilanteita katsellessa alkaa miettiä, olisiko kokonaisuuden kannalta sittenkin parempi pitäytyä taskupysäkeissä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Se johtaa sitten liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta erittäin kyseenalaisiin tekoihin, joissa rikosvastuu on tietysti auton kuljettajalla, mutta moraalinen vastuu jakaantuu toki laajemmalle.


Kyllä se moraalinenkin vastuu on autoilijalla. Liikenteessä toimitaan liikennesääntöjen mukaisesti vaikka siinä kestäisikin "peräti minuutin" lisää. Tätä voi mielestäni verrata stop-merkkeihin. Merkki on yleensä olemassa muiden tienkäyttäjien turvallisuutta varten. Vaikka autoilija voisi tiegeometrian puolesta helposti ajaa läpi pysähtymättä samalla säästäen muutaman sekunnin, en usko, että kukaan väittäisi teon moraalisen vastuun olevan sillä henkilöllä, joka päätti stop-merkin sijoittamisesta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä se moraalinenkin vastuu on autoilijalla. Liikenteessä toimitaan liikennesääntöjen mukaisesti vaikka siinä kestäisikin "peräti minuutin" lisää. Tätä voi mielestäni verrata stop-merkkeihin. Merkki on yleensä olemassa muiden tienkäyttäjien turvallisuutta varten. Vaikka autoilija voisi tiegeometrian puolesta helposti ajaa läpi pysähtymättä samalla säästäen muutaman sekunnin, en usko, että kukaan väittäisi teon moraalisen vastuun olevan sillä henkilöllä, joka päätti stop-merkin sijoittamisesta.


Mun mielestä Stop on huono vertailukohde, ei siinä suunnittelija tee aktiivisesti mitään vaarallista. Parempi olisi vaikka se maalaispaikkakunta, jossa joku kunnaninsinööri piti fiksuna ajatuksena sammuttaa alikulkutunnelista valot ja laittaa sen keskelle betoniporsas, etteivät autot aja siitä läpi. Kaikki on mennyt hienosti lakien ja määräysten mukaan; valoja ei ole mikään pakko pitää päällä, possun saa sinne laittaa ja heijastimetkin oli possussa, kuten kuuluu. Sitten paikalle tulee valoton fillaristi, joka ajaa päin possua ja kuolee  fillaristin syy, kun ei ollut lain määräämiä valoja. Jos minä olisin tuolla kunnaninsinöörinä, niin tuollaisen onnettomuuden jälkeen ei olisi kovin hyvä mieli, vaikka laki olisikin puolellani. Ilmeisesti ainakin tuolla se kunnaninsinööri on ottanut itselleen vähän moraalista vastuuta, kun possu on nyt siirretty tunnelista pois, ettei sama uusiutuisi.

Jos olisin Helsingissä alueliikennesuunnittelija ja liikkuisin tuolla suunnittelemissani ympäristöissä näkemässä, mitä siellä ihan käytännön elämässä tapahtuu, niin en ehkä olisi ihan tyytyväinen itseeni katsellessani, mitä olen saanut aikaan. Enkä ilahtuisi, jos suunnittelemani järjestelyt johtaisivat suojatiekuolemiin, vaikka ne järjestelyt olisivatkin paperilla hienoja ja strategioiden mukaisia. Kai tuossa täytyy onnen lisäksi luottaa siihen, että ne riskin ottavat autoilijat osaavat sitten ottaa ne riskinsä hallitusti eli tiedostavat, mihin se toiminta voi johtaa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Ei vielä. Ja tarkennus,  että kaikki taskuttomat pysäkit eivät ole normaaleilla ajokaistoilla, vaan osa on bussikaistoilla.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:00 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Et kai tosissasi väitä, että takaa tulevilla on tapana estää bussin pysäkiltä lähtöä?
> 
> Bussin kannalta taskuton pysäkki on myös siitä kätevä, että bussin ollessa pysäkillä tyhjenee pysäkin jälkeinen katuosuus autoista ja bussi pääsee seuraaviin liikennevaloihin paalupaikalle.


Väitän, että monella nimenomaan on tarkoitus estää bussin lähtö - siis täytyy päästä itse ensin. Päivittäin monia tapauksia.

----------


## ettäjaa

Jos kulkee autolla väärältä puolelta liikenteenjakajaa, niin kyllä se on ihan täysin autoilijan syy. Siinä rikotaan tieliikennelakia tietoisesti.

Ymmärtääkseni kevyen liikenteen tunneleita varten ei ole mitään lakia, joka kieltäisi pyöräilijöitä ajamasta keskellä väylää (kunhan samalla ei vaaranneta muiden tienkäyttäjien turvallisuutta). Valoakaan ei tarvitse olla pyörässä paitsi, kun "ajetaan ... pimeän tai hämärän aikaan taikka näkyvyyden ollessa sään vuoksi tai muusta syystä huonontunut." Itse ymmärrän tuon niin, että valoa ei tarvitse olla päiväsaikaan pimeässä tunnelissa, kunhan tunnelia ennen ei ole kylttiä, joka ilmoittaa tunnelin alkamisesta.

Itse vertaisin näiden kahden tilanteen eroa näin. Kuvitellaan, että on 80km/h maantie, ja siinä on jossain kohdassa vähitellen tiukentuva mutka, jossa suositeltu nopeus 40km/h. Tämä pyöräilijän tapaus on verrattavissa siihen ettei tuosta jyrkästä mutkasta varoiteta mitenkään. Jos autoilija ohittaa bussin menemällä toiselle puolelle liikenteenjakajaa tai muuten vaan vastaantulevalle kaistalle, se olisi verrattavissa maantiemutkaan, jota ennen on joko 40km/h nopeusrajoitus tai sitten 40km/h suositeltu nopeus. Joko rikot lakia, tai sitten toimit omalla vastuulla mahdollisesti vaarallisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Väitän, että monella nimenomaan on tarkoitus estää bussin lähtö - siis täytyy päästä itse ensin. Päivittäin monia tapauksia.


Kyllä tämä varmasti pitää paikkansa. Mä esimerkiksi en mielelläni päästä Nobinan busseja eteeni kuhnimaan, mutta se vaatii aika monipuolista havainnointia, ettei jää pysäkiltä tulevan bussin alle  kuitenkin jos esimerkiksi vilkku on jo päällä vasemmalle, mutta etuovi vielä auki, niin hyvinhän siitä ehtii.




> Jos kulkee autolla väärältä puolelta liikenteenjakajaa, niin kyllä se on ihan täysin autoilijan syy. Siinä rikotaan tieliikennelakia tietoisesti.


Me ollaan ihan yhtä mieltä siitä, että juridinen vastuu on kuljettajalla.

Mä katson, että jos liikennejärjestelyt johtavat epätoivottuun käyttäytymiseen, josta aiheutuu vaaratilanteita tai pahempaa, niin moraalisesti vastuussa voi olla kuljettajan ohella joku muukin. Mutta moraalihan on jokaisella ihmisellä erilainen. Tämä menee varmaan vähän sarjaan "makuasioista ei kannata kiistellä".

----------


## vristo

> Väitän, että monella nimenomaan on tarkoitus estää bussin lähtö - siis täytyy päästä itse ensin. Päivittäin monia tapauksia.


Samoin. 
Esimerkiksi Pasilan asemalla on taskupysäkki ja sen yhteydessä risteys, jossa on liikennevalot. Sieltä on yhtä tuskaa päästä pois kun muu liikenne estää poispääsyn.

----------


## citybus

> Samoin. 
> Esimerkiksi Pasilan asemalla on taskupysäkki ja sen yhteydessä risteys, jossa on liikennevalot. Sieltä on yhtä tuskaa päästä pois kun muu liikenne estää poispääsyn.


En ole enää reiluun vuosikymmeneen ajanut linja-autoa, mutta olen kieltämättä hämmästynyt, jos näin on. Joutuihan sitä toki välillä pysäkiltä lähtiessä "nielemään ylpeytensä" ja päästämään takaa tulevia henkilöautoja menemään ohi, samoin toisinaan odottamaan, että muutaman auton jono tulee ohi ja vasta sitten laittamaan vilkun päälle ja lähtemään liikkeelle, mutta en kyllä edes Pasilan vanhan aseman pysäkkejä kokenut "yhtenä tuskana". Suurempi este linja-auton sujuvalle etenemiselle oli mielestäni liikennevalo-ohjaus, etenkin, kun HELMI-järjestelmä oli käytössä vain osalla linjoista tai kun sen metrimäärinen "askellus" oli pielessä - tai kun järjestelmä oli muuten vaan sekaisin.

Nojaa. Toisaalta, kun itse ajan henkilöautoa, en kyllä mielelläni jää pysäkiltä lähtevän Nobinan bussin taakse köröttelemään 30 km/h alinopeutta.  :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

> En ole enää reiluun vuosikymmeneen ajanut linja-autoa, mutta olen kieltämättä hämmästynyt, jos näin on. Joutuihan sitä toki välillä pysäkiltä lähtiessä "nielemään ylpeytensä" ja päästämään takaa tulevia henkilöautoja menemään ohi, samoin toisinaan odottamaan, että muutaman auton jono tulee ohi ja vasta sitten laittamaan vilkun päälle ja lähtemään liikkeelle, mutta en kyllä edes Pasilan vanhan aseman pysäkkejä kokenut "yhtenä tuskana". Suurempi este linja-auton sujuvalle etenemiselle oli mielestäni liikennevalo-ohjaus, etenkin, kun HELMI-järjestelmä oli käytössä vain osalla linjoista tai kun sen metrimäärinen "askellus" oli pielessä - tai kun järjestelmä oli muuten vaan sekaisin.
> 
> Nojaa. Toisaalta, kun itse ajan henkilöautoa, en kyllä mielelläni jää pysäkiltä lähtevän Nobinan bussin taakse köröttelemään 30 km/h alinopeutta.


 Joo. Pasilan aseman liikennevaloetuudet ovat yksi vitsi. Kun olet siinä pysäkkitaskussa (idän suuntaan) ja tasaat aikaa ja sitten ovet kiinni ja vilkku vasemmalle. Tällä välin vasemmanpuoleinen kaista on täyttynyt muusta liikenteestä ja sitten kun lopulta pääset pysäkkitaskusta (minäkään en väkisin yritä) niin liikennevalot ovatkin taas punaiset. Tämä pieni koukkaus Nordensköldinkadulta Pasilan aseman kautta Aleksis Kiven kadulle kestää noin kymmenen minuuttia, joka on mielestäni hurja luku, varsinkin kun omalla autolla tuo matka mennee noin minuuttissa (tunnelin kautta).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:19 ----------




> Nojaa. Toisaalta, kun itse ajan henkilöautoa, en kyllä mielelläni jää pysäkiltä lähtevän Nobinan bussin taakse köröttelemään 30 km/h alinopeutta.


Ajankin Vihreää matkaa...😉

----------


## samulih

Pasila tai koko se alue olisi pitänyt uskaltaa räjäyttää ja rakentaa uudelleen, nyt siinä isolla alueella pienessä tilassa paljon kaikenlaista joka suuntaan, etenkin joukkoliikenteellä. Joku shuttlebussi sielta Triplan alta Kalasatamaan suoraan voisi olla toimiva. Ja hitto että ne valot on pyörälläkin hitaat sillalle Märskyn suunnasta.

----------


## vristo

> Mä katson, että jos liikennejärjestelyt johtavat epätoivottuun käyttäytymiseen, josta aiheutuu vaaratilanteita tai pahempaa, niin moraalisesti vastuussa voi olla kuljettajan ohella joku muukin. Mutta moraalihan on jokaisella ihmisellä erilainen. Tämä menee varmaan vähän sarjaan "makuasioista ei kannata kiistellä".


Minusta tuollainen ihminen, joka kimpaantuu siitä, ja ajaa autoaan kuin raivopää mistään välittämättä, että bussi asioi hetken aikaa pysäkillä, ei kuulu auton rattiin ollenkaan. Se on kuin hänellä olisi ladattu ase kädessään ja hän käyttäisi sitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta tuollainen ihminen, joka kimpaantuu siitä, ja ajaa autoaan kuin raivopää mistään välittämättä, että bussi asioi hetken aikaa pysäkillä, ei kuulu auton rattiin ollenkaan.


Näinhän se on. Jossain toisessa maassa, missä liikennettä valvotaan oikeasti, tuollaiset saataisiinkin ratista pois. Tai ainakin kortti saatais pois. Meillä ei juuri valvota mitään.

----------


## citybus

> Joo. Pasilan aseman liikennevaloetuudet ovat yksi vitsi. Kun olet siinä pysäkkitaskussa (idän suuntaan) ja tasaat aikaa ja sitten ovet kiinni ja vilkku vasemmalle. Tällä välin vasemmanpuoleinen kaista on täyttynyt muusta liikenteestä ja sitten kun lopulta pääset pysäkkitaskusta (minäkään en väkisin yritä) niin liikennevalot ovatkin taas punaiset. Tämä pieni koukkaus Nordensköldinkadulta Pasilan aseman kautta Aleksis Kiven kadulle kestää noin kymmenen minuuttia, joka on mielestäni hurja luku, varsinkin kun omalla autolla tuo matka mennee noin minuuttissa (tunnelin kautta).


Nojoo, aika kultaa jo itsellä muistot siinä määrin, ettei itse enää niin aktiivisesti muistakaan, kuinka sillä pysäkillä toki tuli joskus seisottua minuuttitolkulla. Nuo Pasilan sillan liikennevalot ovat muutenkin sellaiset, että niitä välttelee nykyisinkin henkilöautolla ajamalla joko tunnelin kautta tai Itä-Pasilan läpi, kun on tarve ohittaa Pasila itäpuolelta.

----------


## Koivumaa666

> Minusta tuollainen ihminen, joka kimpaantuu siitä, ja ajaa autoaan kuin raivopää mistään välittämättä, että bussi asioi hetken aikaa pysäkillä, ei kuulu auton rattiin ollenkaan. Se on kuin hänellä olisi ladattu ase kädessään ja hän käyttäisi sitä.


Linja-auton kuljettaminen on vaativaa työtä,ja sitä pitää tehdä tosissaan.Linja-auto on painavampi vaatii tarkkaa työtä kääntyminen yms muu.Tuollaisen kuljettajan joka ajaa holtittomasti rageaa työssään,kuuluu saada potkut.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Joo. Pasilan aseman liikennevaloetuudet ovat yksi vitsi. Kun olet siinä pysäkkitaskussa (idän suuntaan) ja tasaat aikaa ja sitten ovet kiinni ja vilkku vasemmalle. Tällä välin vasemmanpuoleinen kaista on täyttynyt muusta liikenteestä ja sitten kun lopulta pääset pysäkkitaskusta (minäkään en väkisin yritä) niin liikennevalot ovatkin taas punaiset. Tämä pieni koukkaus Nordensköldinkadulta Pasilan aseman kautta Aleksis Kiven kadulle kestää noin kymmenen minuuttia, joka on mielestäni hurja luku, varsinkin kun omalla autolla tuo matka mennee noin minuuttissa (tunnelin kautta).


Jep tuo on kyllä yksi iso vitsi. Laskeskelin eräänä päivänä, että ehtisin kävellä Pasilan aseman pysäkiltä Aleksis Kiven alkuun yhtä nopeasti, kuin mitä bussilla pääsee. Aluksi bussi jää Pasilansillan liikennevaloihin, sitten se missaa Teollisuuskadun vihreät muutamalla sekunnilla ja sitten joutuu odottamaan lähes koko syklin niin että pääsee Aleksis Kiven kadun risteyksestä läpi. Ja nuo kolme liikennevaloa on tosiaan ajastettu niin, että ne toimivat mahdollisimman huonosti tuolla reitillä.😒

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Linja-auton kuljettaminen on vaativaa työtä,ja sitä pitää tehdä tosissaan.Linja-auto on painavampi vaatii tarkkaa työtä kääntyminen yms muu.Tuollaisen kuljettajan joka ajaa holtittomasti rageaa työssään,kuuluu saada potkut.


Vristo taisi tarkoittaa henkilöautojen kuljettajia, jotka ovat kyllä selvästi, pardon my French, kusipäisempiä kuin ammattikuljettajat. En ole koskaan ollut sellaisen bussikuskin kyydissä, joka olisi raivonnut muulle liikenteelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> En ole koskaan ollut sellaisen bussikuskin kyydissä, joka olisi raivonnut muulle liikenteelle.


Nyt et voi olla tosissasi? Mä matkustan hyvin vähän bussilla ja olen silti todistanut vaikka miten monta kertaa, kun bussikuski "opettaa" kanssa-autoilijoita. Keveitä keinoja ovat valojen vilkuttelu ja tööttäily silloin, kun joku tienkäyttäjä toimii toisin kuin bussikuski tahtoisi. Äänimerkkiähän kuuluisi käyttää vain vaaran välttämiseksi.

Raskaammasta päästä on sitten bussin pysäyttäminen pysäkille  käytännössä tielle  vinottain niin, että blokataan sekä pysäkkitasku että viereinen autokaista, jotta takana tuleva ilkeä auto ei pääse bussin ohitse. Jälkimmäinen keissi oli sikäli "hauska", että auto kuitenkin tunki itsensä sieltä jotenkin läpi ja ajoi sitten bussin eteen. Kun bussi pääsi pysäkiltä, auto jäi odottelemaan jotain siihen ainoalle kaistalle, bussi perässä, kun ei ohi päässyt. Ehkä 2 min siinä autokuski opetti bussikuskia ja sitten jatkettiin matkaa. Sanoisin, että se taistelu päättyi 11. Häviäjiä olivat pysäkiltä kyytiin nousevat, joiden oli astuttava alas kadulle ja ylös bussiin, kun kuski jäi niin kauas korokkeesta.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Nyt et voi olla tosissasi? Mä matkustan hyvin vähän bussilla ja olen silti todistanut vaikka miten monta kertaa, kun bussikuski "opettaa" kanssa-autoilijoita. Keveitä keinoja ovat valojen vilkuttelu ja tööttäily silloin, kun joku tienkäyttäjä toimii toisin kuin bussikuski tahtoisi. Äänimerkkiähän kuuluisi käyttää vain vaaran välttämiseksi.


Kerro nyt ihmeessä, millä linjalla olet tuollaista käytöstä todistanut. Itse en ole moiseen "opettamiseen" törmännyt kuin kerran keväällä 2016 linjalla 717, jolloin Nobinan kuski painoi torvea yhden ylimääräisen kerran bemarikuskille, joka ei päästänyt bussia pysäkiltä taajama-alueella, jossa oli 50 km/h rajoitus. Itse olen kulkenut bussilla päivittäin v. 2013-2018 kunnes siirryin täysipäiväiseksi yksityisautoilijaksi ja yllä mainittu on ainut kerta bussikuskin "raivoamisesta", joka on minulla jäänyt mieleen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Nyt et voi olla tosissasi? Mä matkustan hyvin vähän bussilla ja olen silti todistanut vaikka miten monta kertaa, kun bussikuski "opettaa" kanssa-autoilijoita. Keveitä keinoja ovat valojen vilkuttelu ja tööttäily silloin, kun joku tienkäyttäjä toimii toisin kuin bussikuski tahtoisi. Äänimerkkiähän kuuluisi käyttää vain vaaran välttämiseksi.
> 
> Raskaammasta päästä on sitten bussin pysäyttäminen pysäkille  käytännössä tielle  vinottain niin, että blokataan sekä pysäkkitasku että viereinen autokaista, jotta takana tuleva ilkeä auto ei pääse bussin ohitse. Jälkimmäinen keissi oli sikäli "hauska", että auto kuitenkin tunki itsensä sieltä jotenkin läpi ja ajoi sitten bussin eteen. Kun bussi pääsi pysäkiltä, auto jäi odottelemaan jotain siihen ainoalle kaistalle, bussi perässä, kun ei ohi päässyt. Ehkä 2 min siinä autokuski opetti bussikuskia ja sitten jatkettiin matkaa. Sanoisin, että se taistelu päättyi 11. Häviäjiä olivat pysäkiltä kyytiin nousevat, joiden oli astuttava alas kadulle ja ylös bussiin, kun kuski jäi niin kauas korokkeesta.


Eli yksi henkilöautoilija hidasti mahdollisesti kymmenien bussimatkustajien matkaa ja aiheutti ruuhkaa. Ja arvattavasti siksi, että hänen eteen oli suvaittu lähteä pysäkiltä tms. Hoh hoijaa🥱

----------


## 339-DF

> Kerro nyt ihmeessä, millä linjalla olet tuollaista käytöstä todistanut.


En mä osaa tuohon enää vastata. Asuin silloin Munkkiniemessä ja käytin jonkin verran busseja 14/18/39 ja 58. Hyvin todennäköisesti näitä linjoja.

Se poikittain kadulle bussinsa jättänyt tapahtui Espoon Kirkkokadulla. Melkein luulen, että (5)31, mutta saattoi olla joku muukin.




> Eli yksi henkilöautoilija hidasti mahdollisesti kymmenien bussimatkustajien matkaa ja aiheutti ruuhkaa. Ja arvattavasti siksi, että hänen eteen oli suvaittu lähteä pysäkiltä tms. Hoh hoijaa🥱


Siinä oli täytynyt tapahtua jotain muuta aiemmin, koska tuon, minkä näin, aloitti bussi, joka oli silloin auton edessä ja joka jätti siis bussinsa pysäkille niin, että blokkasi sekä pysäkin että ajokaistan. Bussi siis ei halunnut päästää sitä autoa jostain syystä ohitseen. Auto sitten kosti samalla mitalla heti pysäkin jälkeen viivyttämällä bussia. Isojen miesten kisailuleikkejä, toinen heistä ns. ammattilainen.

Teoriassa hidastus juuri kuten kirjoitat, tosin käytännössä noissa Espoon busseissa ei tunnu juuri olevan henkilöautokuormaa enempää väkeä kerrallaan kyydissä. Siitä mulla ei enää ole muistikuvaa, miten tuolla kerralla oli. Tuosta on varmaan ainakin kolme vuotta aikaa (ja nykyään, kun sanon näin, niin joku huomauttaa, että kyllä siitä oli viisi vuotta ja sitten vaan tunnen itseni vanhaksi ja totean että aika kuluu niin nopeasti...).

----------


## vristo

> Linja-auton kuljettaminen on vaativaa työtä,ja sitä pitää tehdä tosissaan.Linja-auto on painavampi vaatii tarkkaa työtä kääntyminen yms muu.Tuollaisen kuljettajan joka ajaa holtittomasti rageaa työssään,kuuluu saada potkut.


Tarkoitin tosiaankin sellaisia yksityisautojen kuljettajia, jotka saavat raivarin kun bussi asioi pysäkillä.

----------


## canis lupus

339-DF:lle kaksi kirosanaa: "Bussi" ja "Espoo". Koskaan ei ole mitään positiivista näistä kahdesta aihealueesta sanottavaa. Pelkkää negatiivista sensijaan

----------


## 339-DF

> 339-DF:lle kaksi kirosanaa: "Bussi" ja "Espoo". Koskaan ei ole mitään positiivista näistä kahdesta aihealueesta sanottavaa. Pelkkää negatiivista sensijaan


Tässä olet kyllä täysin oikeassa!

----------


## vristo

Hah! Mä taas nautin kun työalueenani on nykyään paljon Espoon eri osia ja alueita. Siellä ei ole ratikoita sotkemassa (vielä) liikennettä ja busseilla on moninpaikoin hyvät etuudet. Plus sitten, että on monenlaista liikennealueita: runkolinjoja, liityntälinjoja, mutta myös "metsälinjoja". Hyvää vastapainoa Helsingin kivikaupungille.

----------


## Salomaa

Pohjolan liikenteen auto 829 saapuu tähkätien pysäkille tänään. Keulassa lukee "Ei linjalla".  Koska autossa on matkustajia ja se pysähtyy niin kysyn kuljettajalta että onko linja 59. Kuljettaja vastaa myöntävästi.  Sitten matka jatkuu tällä "Ei linjalla"-linja-autolla. Kuljettaja pysähtyy toisille pysäkeille kertomaan autoa odottaville mikä linja tässä ajaa ja toiset taas ohittaa.

Mutta taisin olla toisen kerran tällaisessa Ei linjalla-linja-autossa kautta koko henkilökohtaisen joukkoliikennehistorian. Äärimmäisen harvinaista. toivottavasti ei yleisty.

----------


## 339-DF

> Näinhän se on. Jossain toisessa maassa, missä liikennettä valvotaan oikeasti, tuollaiset saataisiinkin ratista pois. Tai ainakin kortti saatais pois. Meillä ei juuri valvota mitään.


Nähtävästi meilläkin, satunnaisesti ja asukkaiden lähes vaatimuksesta, valvotaan. Tällä kertaa ratikka eikä bussi, mutta se ei ole tässä nyt olennaista.

https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008860922.html

Eli ratikka seisoo ajoratapysäkillä, auto lähtee ohittamaan, saa palkinnoksi 35 päiväsakkoa ja kortin hyllylle. Ihan tuntuva rangaistus, kun vertaa yleisiin tieliikenne- ja muihinkin rangaistuksiin.

Tässä on 30 km/h alueella ajettu 40 km/h eli muutama tuntikilometri yli liikennevirheenmääräämiskäytännön rajan. On ylitetty sulkuviiva. Ja minusta pahimpana rikkeenä, samana johon viittasin tuolla aiemmin, tultu yllättäen suojatielle pysähtymättä sen eteen (vaikka ratikka seisoo heti suojatien takana eli autoilijan tulisi pysähtyä ennen suojatietä näkyvyyden varmistamiseksi). Tosin täytyy sanoa että uutiskuvassa ei suojatietä näy, ei tiemerkintöjä eikä liikennemerkkiä. Teksti kuitenkin väittää sen olevan siinä, eli uskomme sitä ellei joku toisin esitä.

----------


## vristo

> Tosin täytyy sanoa että uutiskuvassa ei suojatietä näy, ei tiemerkintöjä eikä liikennemerkkiä. Teksti kuitenkin väittää sen olevan siinä, eli uskomme sitä ellei joku toisin esitä.


On siinä suojatietä. Tässä kuvakaappaus Google Earthista, jossa tiemerkinnät ovat vielä hieman erilaiset (mm. keltainen sulkuviiva vielä). Mä luulen, että kyseinen autoilija ei edes tajunnut mitä oli tekemässä. Tällaista näkee jatkuvasti esimerkiksi Fredalla, jossa pysäkille pysähtynyt ratikka tai bussi ohitetaan surutta vastaantulevan kaistan puolelta (siis sen ratikkakaistan puolelta). Suojatien eteen pysähtyneitä ajoneuvoja ohitetaan aivan jatkuvasti pysähtymättä. Niin ammattilaiset kuin amatööritkin. Itse jätän aina reilun välin suojatiehen kun annan tietä niitä ylittäville, jotta kaikilla osapuolilla olisi parempi näkyväisyys ja enemmän aikaa reagoida.

----------


## JRK

> On siinä suojatietä. Tässä kuvakaappaus Google Earthista, jossa tiemerkinnät ovat vielä hieman erilaiset (mm. keltainen sulkuviiva vielä)Mä luulen, että kyseinen autoilija ei edes tajunnut mitä oli tekemässä. Tällaista näkee jatkuvasti esimerkiksi Fredalla, jossa pysäkille pysähtynyt ratikka tai bussi ohitetaan surutta vastaantulevan kaistan puolelta (siis sen ratikkakaistan puolelta). Suojatien eteen pysähtyneitä ajoneuvoja ohitetaan aivan jatkuvasti pysähtymättä. Niin ammattilaiset kuin amatööritkin. *Itse jätän aina reilun välin suojatiehen kun annan tietä niitä ylittäville, jotta kaikilla osapuolilla olisi parempi näkyväisyys ja enemmän aikaa reagoida*.


Jep. Oikein toimittu. 

Joskus saan vihat niskaani, kun en vaikkapa Manskulla annakaan suojateillä kulkijoille tilaa. 
Olen nääs siinä vaiheessa huomannut peilistä, että joku "kiireinen" on todennäköisesti ajelemassa viereistä kaistaa jalankulkijan päälle. 
No mutta elämä on.

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

Nobina 1140:sen kuljettaja ajeli linjalla 200 ylinopeutta Pitäjänmäen liikenneympyrässä.Sitä ennen kuski,ajoi liikenteenjakajan viereen sijoittuvan kiveyksen päältä bussikaistalle Marttilan liikenneympyrässä.Mannerheimintiellä kuljettaja ajoi jälleen kerran ylinopeutta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Nobina 1140:sen kuljettaja ajeli linjalla 200 ylinopeutta Pitäjänmäen liikenneympyrässä.Sitä ennen kuski,ajoi liikenteenjakajan viereen sijoittuvan kiveyksen päältä bussikaistalle Marttilan liikenneympyrässä.Mannerheimintiellä kuljettaja ajoi jälleen kerran ylinopeutta.


Pitäjänmäentiellä ennen ympyrää on sellainen remonttityömaa, että jos bussi ei aja erittäin hiljaa Espooseen päin, niin varsin äänekkäästi pohja nuolee asfalttia.

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> Pitäjänmäentiellä ennen ympyrää on sellainen remonttityömaa, että jos bussi ei aja erittäin hiljaa Espooseen päin, niin varsin äänekkäästi pohja nuolee asfalttia.


 Kuljettaja ajoi Helsinkiin päin.Haagan liikenneympyrästä Vihdintielle tultaessa kuljettaja kiihdytti ylinopeudella.

----------


## Salomaa

Sitä Pitäjänmäentien Talin siirtolapuutarhan ja Vihdintien ympyrän  välistä osuutta kuskit näyttävät ajavan kahdella eri tavalla: toiset noudattaa rajoituksia ja ottaa huomioon hidasteet. Silloin matkustaminen on miellyttävämpää ja kalustokaan ei joudu rasitukselle.

Mutta sitten toiset ei rajoituksesta ja hidasteista piittaa. Mukavasti täristää matkustamossa. Mutta enemmistö ajaa asiallisesti.

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> Sitä Pitäjänmäentien Talin siirtolapuutarhan ja Vihdintien ympyrän  välistä osuutta kuskit näyttävät ajavan kahdella eri tavalla: toiset noudattaa rajoituksia ja ottaa huomioon hidasteet. Silloin matkustaminen on miellyttävämpää ja kalustokaan ei joudu rasitukselle.
> 
> Mutta sitten toiset ei rajoituksesta ja hidasteista piittaa. Mukavasti täristää matkustamossa. Mutta enemmistö ajaa asiallisesti.


 Kyllä se auto mukavasti tärisi kun kuljettaja siitä kiveyksestä ajo:D

----------


## tkp

Olisi tullut kenkää jo moneen kertaan jos olisi Tammelundilla töissä

"Väliä liikennöivä Tammelundin liikenne oy ei ollut tapauksesta tietoinen. Liikennöitsijä kertoo, ettei bussikuskeilla ole lupaa nukkua bussissa. Tammelundin tietojen mukaan vastaavaa ei ole tapahtunut aikaisemmin."

Iltalehti: kuljettaja nukkui bussin takapenkillä

----------


## canis lupus

Jaaha, en tiennytkään että tuo on kiellettyä. Olen itsekin vetänyt pitkäkseni takapenkille jos kääntöaikaa yli 10 minuuttia. Miksi ei saisi?  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

> Jaaha, en tiennytkään että tuo on kiellettyä. Olen itsekin vetänyt pitkäkseni takapenkille jos kääntöaikaa yli 10 minuuttia. Miksi ei saisi?


Mäkin olen tehnyt tätä kiellettyä homma monesti. Kaikkein parhaiten sai tirsat pehmeäpenkkisissä Carrus Cityissä.

----------


## peke

Tarina ei kerro miten matkustaja pääsi kyytiin , osasiko avata oven auton ulkopuolelta vai oliko auki? jos tirsojen ottaminen on kiellettyä kuten tammelundilta sanottiin niin oisko kannattanut varmistua ettei ulkopuolinen pääse unia häiritsemään, tai sit jättää tirsat ottamatta?

----------


## 339-DF

Mikäs tossa nyt on kiellettyä? Jos kuljettajalla on vaikkapa 10 min tauko, niin pikatorkut saattavat piristää kummasti, ja taukohan on tarkoitettu nimenomaan elpymiseen. Jollekin se merkitsee savuketta, toiselle rukoushetkeä ja kolmannelle torkkuja, mutta kaipa nyt jokainen kuljettaja saa sen tauon käyttää haluamallaan tavalla.

----------


## Amg

Ovet oli auki. Niinhän siinä luki.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Jaaha, en tiennytkään että tuo on kiellettyä. Olen itsekin vetänyt pitkäkseni takapenkille jos kääntöaikaa yli 10 minuuttia. Miksi ei saisi?


Vanhaan aikaan linjan 18 lähti Tapiolaan 22.52, auto saapui paikalle yli 40 minuuttia aijemmin, kuljettaja otti usein tirsat takana City L takapenkillä.,

----------


## kuukanko

Lähinnä tuossa ihmetyttää, miksi lepäämään on pitänyt mennä vasta lähtöpysäkillä. 21:llä on Lauttasaaren päätepysäkillä (niin kuin myös toisella päätepysäkillä Kampissa) taukoparkki, jossa nokoset olisi voinut ottaa ihan rauhassa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mikäs tossa nyt on kiellettyä?


Ei varmasti mikään. Nykyään on vaan tapana tanssia mielensäpahoittajien pillin mukaan, joten jos joku järkyttyy kuljettajan nukkumisesta bussissa, toimitusjohtaja sanoo, että niin ei olisi saanut tehdä. Samoin HSL:ssä naurettiin varmasti loppupäivän ajan sille, että tuotantoon pääsi viesti, jossa joukkoliikenteen häiriön syynä oli ydinsota, mutta ulospäin piti sanoa, että testiviestiin ei tietenkään saa kirjoittaa syyksi ydinsotaa, jotta kukaan ei pahoittaisi mieltään.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Runkolinjavärinen Helb 1824 linjalla 615:

Kuljettaja avasi sisään nouseville matkustajille keskioven.

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> Runkolinjavärinen Helb 1824 linjalla 615:
> 
> Kuljettaja avasi sisään nouseville matkustajille keskioven.


Vieläkö joku harrastaa tuota HSL-alueella? Varmaan ajaa yhä maski naamalla.

----------


## JRK

> Vieläkö joku harrastaa tuota HSL-alueella? Varmaan ajaa yhä maski naamalla.


Höpsistä, oli varmaan meidän runkolinjakuski ekstraamassa ja teki sen vanhasta muistista kun kerran oranssia ohjasi  :Cool: 

P.S. nyt alkoi neljän viikon kesälomat, hyvää kesää kaikille  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Mua kyllä huvitti äsken, kun sain Nobinan bussin kiihdyttämään oikein kunnolla, eikä se ollut edes tarkoitukseni.

Ylitin kadun paikasta, jossa ei ole suojatietä. Toki näin kaukaa tulevan bussin, mutta aattelin, että kun se tuota vauhtia tulee, ehdin tassutella kaikessa rauhassa kadun yli. Mutta vielä mitä, kuskihan lähti painamaan kaasua oikein urakalla, vaikka edessä oli punaiset valotkin. Kolme hölkkäaskelta piti ottaa, etten jäänyt alle, ja sitten vain jäin katselemaan, miten kuski jarrutti valoihin voimakkaasti. Toivottavasti hölkkäaskeleeni toivat kuskille enemmän mielihyvää kuin esimiehen puhuttelu ja bonusten katoaminen tuovat mielipahaa. On noi aika veijareita.

----------


## citybus

> Mua kyllä huvitti äsken, kun sain Nobinan bussin kiihdyttämään oikein kunnolla, eikä se ollut edes tarkoitukseni.
> 
> Ylitin kadun paikasta, jossa ei ole suojatietä. Toki näin kaukaa tulevan bussin, mutta aattelin, että kun se tuota vauhtia tulee, ehdin tassutella kaikessa rauhassa kadun yli. Mutta vielä mitä, kuskihan lähti painamaan kaasua oikein urakalla, vaikka edessä oli punaiset valotkin. Kolme hölkkäaskelta piti ottaa, etten jäänyt alle, ja sitten vain jäin katselemaan, miten kuski jarrutti valoihin voimakkaasti. Toivottavasti hölkkäaskeleeni toivat kuskille enemmän mielihyvää kuin esimiehen puhuttelu ja bonusten katoaminen tuovat mielipahaa. On noi aika veijareita.


Itse taas viikko sitten ohitin myöhään illalla henkilöautollani erään Nobinan ajaman runkolinjabussin, joka ajoi 50 km/h alueella vaihtelevasti 25-30 km/h. Jätetään linja, päivä ja kellonaika mainitsematta, ettei kukaan tunnista itseään tai kaveriaan. Ohitus tapahtui aivan hyvällä näkyväisyydellä ja jatkoin vakionopeudensäätimellä 50 km/h. No eikö hetken kuluttua runkolinja ole aivan puskurissani kiinni, töötti soi ja valot vilkkuvat. Taisi "vihreä linja" unohtua sillä hetkellä, kun törkeää alinopeutta tyhjällä tiellä ajavan bussin kehtasi joku ohittaa.

Ai niin, eiväthän Nobinan bussit koskaan hidastele...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Salomaa

On tosiaan tämä mielenkiintoinen joukkoliikennefoorumi. Enemmän ongelmia on joukkoliikennevälineen ulkopuolella kuin sen sisäpuolella.

----------


## fani

> On tosiaan tämä mielenkiintoinen joukkoliikennefoorumi. Enemmän ongelmia on joukkoliikennevälineen ulkopuolella kuin sen sisäpuolella.


Olet toki täysin vapaa vaihtamaan toiselle joukkoliikennefoorumille mikäli aiheellinen kritiikki joukkoliikennettä kohtaan ei nappaa. Ikävää se varmasti sinun mielestä on, että umpisurkeaa joukkoliikennettä kritisoidaan. Maailmassa on muuten tämän lisäksi monta muutakin asiaa jota ei kritisoida tarpeeksi etenkään omien riveistä jolloin muutosta ei tapahdu.

----------


## EVhki

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Salomaa
> 
> 
> On tosiaan tämä mielenkiintoinen joukkoliikennefoorumi. Enemmän ongelmia on joukkoliikennevälineen ulkopuolella kuin sen sisäpuolella.
> 
> 
> Olet toki täysin vapaa vaihtamaan toiselle joukkoliikennefoorumille mikäli aiheellinen kritiikki joukkoliikennettä kohtaan ei nappaa. Ikävää se varmasti sinun mielestä on, että umpisurkeaa joukkoliikennettä kritisoidaan. Maailmassa on muuten tämän lisäksi monta muutakin asiaa jota ei kritisoida tarpeeksi etenkään omien riveistä jolloin muutosta ei tapahdu.


Ei joukkoliikenne nyt umpisurkeaa ole. Mutta edeltävä keskustelu osuu kyllä siinä mielessä todelliseen ilmiöön, että joskus bussit ovat kyllä liikenteessä niitä, joita täytyy varoa eniten. Ihan siis jalankulkijan. Yhteen aikaan muutama vuosi sitten kuljin säännöllisesti Simonkadun ja Annankadun risteyksestä ja siinä piti kyllä olla jalankulkijan tosi varovainen, ettei bussi aja yli. Nimenomaan bussit olivat ehkä se arvaamattomin liikenneväline siinä risteyksessä. Nyt en muistakaan mitä linjoja siitä silloin kulki, kun nykyään näyttää kulkevan vain yölinjoja siitä. Taisivat olla Nobinan busseja kuitenkin.

----------


## vristo

> Itse taas viikko sitten ohitin myöhään illalla henkilöautollani erään Nobinan ajaman runkolinjabussin, joka ajoi 50 km/h alueella vaihtelevasti 25-30 km/h. Jätetään linja, päivä ja kellonaika mainitsematta, ettei kukaan tunnista itseään tai kaveriaan. Ohitus tapahtui aivan hyvällä näkyväisyydellä ja jatkoin vakionopeudensäätimellä 50 km/h. No eikö hetken kuluttua runkolinja ole aivan puskurissani kiinni, töötti soi ja valot vilkkuvat. Taisi "vihreä linja" unohtua sillä hetkellä, kun törkeää alinopeutta tyhjällä tiellä ajavan bussin kehtasi joku ohittaa.
> 
> Ai niin, eiväthän Nobinan bussit koskaan hidastele...


Bussia ei ajeta, kuten henkilöautoa.

Mietin, että missä Nobinan liikennöintialueella on viidenkympin nopeusrajoitus niin, että siitä pitää ohittaa samaan suuntaan kuljeva ajoneuvo käyttämällä vastaantulijoiden kaistaa? Mieleeni tulee vain pieni pätkä Malmikartanontietä heti Vihdintien jälkeen.

----------


## tlajunen

> Bussia ei ajeta, kuten henkilöautoa.


Tästä syystä bussilla tuleekin ajaa ennakoivammin ja rauhallisemmin.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Simonkadun ja Annankadun risteys. Nyt en muistakaan mitä linjoja siitä silloin kulki, kun nykyään näyttää kulkevan vain yölinjoja siitä. Taisivat olla Nobinan busseja kuitenkin.


65/66A Lauttasaaren ja Ågelin välillä, joita ajoi Nobina Volvo 8500LE:illä. Kyseinen risteys on henkilöautoilijallekin aika pirullinen lukuisten jalankulkijoiden, ratikoiden ja muiden tienkäyttäjien paljouden takia. Paljon joutuu päätä pyörittelemään ja prosessoimaan infoa, erityisesti arkisin ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## citybus

> Bussia ei ajeta, kuten henkilöautoa.
> 
> Mietin, että missä Nobinan liikennöintialueella on viidenkympin nopeusrajoitus niin, että siitä pitää ohittaa samaan suuntaan kuljeva ajoneuvo käyttämällä vastaantulijoiden kaistaa? Mieleeni tulee vain pieni pätkä Malmikartanontietä heti Vihdintien jälkeen.


Kiitos tiedosta. Olen muuten itsekin ajanut aikanaan linja-autoa pk-seudulla. Siksi ihmettelenkin näitä hidastelijoita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:01 ----------




> Tästä syystä bussilla tuleekin ajaa ennakoivammin ja rauhallisemmin.


Juuri näin. Tämä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, että ajetaan 50 km/h alueella 25-30 km/h.

Ja jos ajetaan, niin ei sitten provosoiduta siitä, että tullaan ohitetuksi.

----------


## vristo

> Kiitos tiedosta. Olen muuten itsekin ajanut aikanaan linja-autoa pk-seudulla. Siksi ihmettelenkin näitä hidastelijoita.


Niinhän olet sanonut ajaneesi. Seurattiinko tuolloin aktiivisesti ajotapaa ja energiankulutusta?

----------


## zige94

> Tämä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, että ajetaan 50 km/h alueella 25-30 km/h.
> 
> Ja jos ajetaan, niin ei sitten provosoiduta siitä, että tullaan ohitetuksi.


Toisinaan joutuu ajaa nopeusrajoitusten alle tieinfrasta johtuen. Hyvänä esimerkkinä käytän aluetta, jossa omalta työskentelyvarikolta ajetaan: Sipoon Taasjärvi. Viime elokuusta alkaen sinne päätettiin työntää bussit liikennöimään. Tiellä on vähän väliä hidastetöyssyjä, tasa-arvoisia risteyksiä huonolla näkymällä, erilaisia shikaaneja. Alueella 40kmh rajoitus, mutta pääasiassa 25-30km/h saa ajella ja monesti sekin on liikaa.

Toki Nobinan hidasteluista on täällä aiemminkin keskusteltu ja se on oma lukunsa. Joka tapauksessa ei pitäisi kyllä provosoitua, jos joku ohittaa. Mulle on se ja sama jos joku päättää ohittaa mut, kunhan ei aiheuta siitä minulle tai muille tienkäyttäjille vaaraa.




> Ei joukkoliikenne nyt umpisurkeaa ole. Mutta edeltävä keskustelu osuu kyllä siinä mielessä todelliseen ilmiöön, että joskus bussit ovat kyllä liikenteessä niitä, joita täytyy varoa eniten. Ihan siis jalankulkijan. Yhteen aikaan muutama vuosi sitten kuljin säännöllisesti Simonkadun ja Annankadun risteyksestä ja siinä piti kyllä olla jalankulkijan tosi varovainen, ettei bussi aja yli. Nimenomaan bussit olivat ehkä se arvaamattomin liikenneväline siinä risteyksessä. Nyt en muistakaan mitä linjoja siitä silloin kulki, kun nykyään näyttää kulkevan vain yölinjoja siitä. Taisivat olla Nobinan busseja kuitenkin.


Monesti saa hävetä silmät päästäni, kun katsoo muiden kuljettajien menoa ja touhua Helsingissä tai Itäkeskuksessa pistäytyessä... Onneksi ei siellä tosiaan tarvi kuin pistäytyä ja pääsee takaisin tänne maaseudun rauhaan. Ei mikään ihme et positiivisia palautteita tulee mukavasti nimenomaan Helsinkiläisiltä meille Sipoon linjojen kuljettajille (suullisia ja kirjallisia), jossa erityisesti kehutaan ajotapaa ja käyttäytymistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:35 ----------




> Niinhän olet sanonut ajaneesi. Seurattiinko tuolloin aktiivisesti ajotapaa ja energiankulutusta?


Miten ajotapa ja energiankulutus tähän vaikuttaa? Ai niin, totta. Nobinallahan sitä seurataan ja esimieheltä saat motkotusta jos et ole firman "ohjeissa" pysynyt. Ihan hyvä ettei omalla työnantajalla näistä motkoteta. Jos ajat taloudellisesti, voit saada pienen bonuksen palkkaan. Jos et aja niin kukaan ei tule sulle asiasta valittamaan. Itse saan kulutuksesta pisteitä satunnaisesti, eli en ole taloudellisin kuljettaja, mutten myöskään epätaloudellisin. Pääsääntöisesti nopeusrajoituksen mukaan mennään, eikä hidastella ja kuitenkin matkustajat kiittävät mukavasta tasaisesta ja pehmeestä ajosta. Eli tuolla ajotavan ja energiankulutuksen seurannalla ei ole mitään merkitystä hidasteluun.

----------


## vristo

Vihreä matka on ihan helppoa: sen avainsana on moottorijarrutus kun on kyse dieselbussista. Eli kun hidastaa, niin polkaiset jarrua hieman, että automaattivaihteisto vaihtaa pienemmälle ja hidastat sen avulla (esimerkiksi pysäkille tai liikennevaloihin). Vasta kun nopeus on 20km/h käytät jarrupoljinta auton pysäyttämiseen. Sähköbussilla tämä menee menee aikalailla samalla tavalla. 
Mitä vähentää kosket jarrupolkimeen sitä parempi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 05:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:09 ----------




> Miten ajotapa ja energiankulutus tähän vaikuttaa? Ai niin, totta. Nobinallahan sitä seurataan...


Kyllä sitä muuten seurataan muissakin firmoissa, myös sinunkin työnantajasi seuraa sitä: katso siitä näytön raportista sellainen kohta kuin "liikakulutus".

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:15 ----------




> Monesti saa hävetä silmät päästäni, kun katsoo muiden kuljettajien menoa ja touhua Helsingissä tai Itäkeskuksessa pistäytyessä...


Minkä takia sinun pitäisi hävetä sitä, mitä joku toinen kuljettaja tekee? Kun teet oman työsi niin hyvin kuin itse pystyt, se riittää. Vuosien varrella olen oppinut olemaan stressaamatta muiden toilailuista. Ei jaksa vaan enää "parantaa maailmaa".

----------


## citybus

Vristo kysyi edellä, että seurattiinko kulutusta ja ajotapaa aikanaan, kun ajoin. Sellainenkin ajanjakso kyllä oli. Seuraaminen ei omaan ajotapaani vaikuttanut millään tavalla, koska bussia ajaessa toimin aina ripeästi mutta ennakoivasti: kiihdytetään sutjakkaasti, annetaan rullata, hidastetaan mahdollisuuksien mukaan hidastimella ja nostetaan jarrupoljinta hieman ylös ennen pysähtymistä, niin ei tule ikävää nykäystä. Ei ajettu tarkoituksellisesti sellaisella kierrosalueella, jossa (etenkin vanhat automaattivaihteistot) vaihtoivat jatkuvasti pienemmältä isommalle ja takaisin. Ei se sen vaikeampaa ollut. Omat tulokseni seurannasta olivat täysin keskivertoja, kulutus hieman keskivertoa alhaisempaa.

Sekin on aivan totta, kuten kirjoittaja zige94 totesi, että jos infra ei ole kunnossa tai siinä on erityisiä vaaranpaikkoja, kuten tasa-arvoisia risteyksiä, niin ei ajeta maksiminopeutta. Mutta jos infra on kunnossa, niin sitten ei myöskään hidastella aiheettomasti. Ja ennen kaikkea, ei provosoiduta muiden tienkäyttäjien tekemisistä. Raskaalla kalustolla voi saada pahaa jälkeä aikaiseksi. Ylinopeutta ei tietenkään pidäkään ajaa.

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä sitä muuten seurataan muissakin firmoissa, myös sinunkin työnantajasi seuraa sitä: katso siitä näytön raportista sellainen kohta kuin "liikakulutus".


Ei sitä siinä mielessä seurata, että asiaa ei käsitellä työntekijän kanssa millään tavalla eli työntekijälle motkoteta siitä että on jarrua käyttänyt. Joka on toisaalta ihan hyvä. Meidän liikennöintialueella joutuu jarruun koskemaan jatkuvasti, noissa sähköbusseissa kun ei ole samalla tavalla moottorijarrutusta kuin dieselbusseissa ja muita kuin sähköjä meiltä ei edes löydy.

----------


## Salomaa

> Olet toki täysin vapaa vaihtamaan toiselle joukkoliikennefoorumille mikäli aiheellinen kritiikki joukkoliikennettä kohtaan ei nappaa. Ikävää se varmasti sinun mielestä on, että umpisurkeaa joukkoliikennettä kritisoidaan. Maailmassa on muuten tämän lisäksi monta muutakin asiaa jota ei kritisoida tarpeeksi etenkään omien riveistä jolloin muutosta ei tapahdu.


JOukkoliikennettä saa ja pitääkin kritisoida. Onko HSL-liikenne umpisurkeaa. Jos on niin mikä sen tekee umpisurkeaksi ?

----------


## canis lupus

> Vihreä matka on ihan helppoa: sen avainsana on moottorijarrutus kun on kyse dieselbussista. Eli kun hidastaa, niin polkaiset jarrua hieman, että automaattivaihteisto vaihtaa pienemmälle ja hidastat sen avulla (esimerkiksi pysäkille tai liikennevaloihin). Vasta kun nopeus on 20km/h käytät jarrupoljinta auton pysäyttämiseen. Sähköbussilla tämä menee menee aikalailla samalla tavalla. 
> Mitä vähentää kosket jarrupolkimeen sitä parempi.


On tämä helppo toteuttaa tietenkin mutta takana olevat autoilijat provosoituvat tästä todella herkästi. Olen sen kokenut. Ei tarvitse kuin vähän rullata niin alkaa vaaralliset ohitukset, kaistalta kaistalle koukkiminen, kiilaaminen ja raivoaminen. Lähes jokainen yksityisautoilija kokee tuollaisen ajamistyylin haitaksi liikenteen sujuvuudelle. Meillä Helbillä rungolla on nämä ajotapaa opastavat laitteet. Noudatan sitä itse kyllä mutta välillä täytyy vähän kaasua painaa reilummin mitä monitori ehdottaa kun takana on kauhea jono

----------


## hylje

Siinähän kokevat, siinä ovat väärässä. Ja ovat myös vaaraksi.

----------


## citybus

> Siinähän kokevat, siinä ovat väärässä. Ja ovat myös vaaraksi.


Liikennettä ohjaavat liikennesäännöt, eivät liikennöitsijöiden laitteet. Vaaraksi ovat ne linja-autonkuljettajat, jotka kuvittelevat, että heidän oikeutensa on päättää siitä, millä nopeudella muut ajavat. Ja sitten vielä provosoituvat siitä, että muut eivät halua ajaa 20 km/h alinopeutta.

Ne, jotka sanovat, että henkilöautoilijat ovat haitaksi ja vaaraksi raskaalle kalustolle, tekevät haittaa linja-autonkuljettajien ammatin arvostukselle. Minulle muu liikenne ei ollut koskaan vaaran ja haitan lähtökohtainen aiheuttaja eikä minulle tullut linja-autoa ajaessani mieleenkään opettaa ja kouluttaa muuta liikennettä, vaan kuljettaa matkustajia aikataulun mukaan ripeästi, tasaisesti ja mukavasti. Aina tämä ei tietenkään onnistunut, mutta kysymys ei koskaan ollut siitä, että olisin alkanut ottamaan "jäsentenvälisiä" muiden tienkäyttäjien kanssa. Sellainen toiminta kuuluu bussikuskeille, ei linja-autonkuljettajille.

----------


## hylje

Jalankulkua ja pyöräilyä liikkumistarkoituksiin käyttävänä kärsimättömät autoilijat ovat minulle hengenvaara, joten en näe miksi heitä pitäisi passata ja kumarrella. Ajaisivat kunnolla.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Jalankulkua ja pyöräilyä liikkumistarkoituksiin käyttävänä kärsimättömät autoilijat ovat minulle hengenvaara, joten en näe miksi heitä pitäisi passata ja kumarrella. Ajaisivat kunnolla.


Polkupyöräilijät ne usein vasta suoraan sanoen liikenteen isoimpia mulkkuja ovatkin.

----------


## citybus

> Polkupyöräilijät ne usein vasta suoraan sanoen liikenteen isoimpia mulkkuja ovatkin.


Holtittomien pyöräilijöiden ja sähköpotkulautailijoiden sekä puskurissa roikkuvien bussikuskien takia hankinkin molempiin autoihini kamerat eteen ja taakse.

----------


## Salomaa

> Siinähän kokevat, siinä ovat väärässä. Ja ovat myös vaaraksi.


Nimenomaan. Bussinkuljettajan tehtävä ei ole kuljettaa bussia tavalla, joka miellyttää yksityisautoilijoita. Siitähän nimittäin ei tulisi yhtään mitään.

----------


## ettäjaa

> umpisurkeaa joukkoliikennettä kritisoidaan.


Jos haluat saada pienen makupalan siitä millaista umpisurkea joukkoliikenne voi olla, kokeilepa matkustaa Helsingistä Jokioisten museorautien Minkiön asemalla. Forssasta menee kiitettävä määrä busseja; 5 bussia päivässä. Niitä ei vaan ole integroitu millään tavalla. Päivän ensimmäiseen bussiin on yli kahden tunnin vaihto Forssassa, koska seuraava bussi Helsingistä saapuu 10 minuuttia Minkiön bussin lähdön jälkeen. Sitten vertaa tuota HSL-alueen pikkuterminaaleihin, joissa bussit ovat yleensä edes jotenkuten synkronoitu toisiinsa ja juniin. Lisäksi täytyy mennä aika keskelle ei mitään ettei bussi menisi tunnin välein arkisin.

Parannettavaa löytyy monestakin paikasta, mutta lyhyellä matkalla maakuntiin huomaa nopeasti, että HSL-alueen liikenne on kaukana umpisurkeasta.

----------


## vristo

> On tämä helppo toteuttaa tietenkin mutta takana olevat autoilijat provosoituvat tästä todella herkästi. Olen sen kokenut. Ei tarvitse kuin vähän rullata niin alkaa vaaralliset ohitukset, kaistalta kaistalle koukkiminen, kiilaaminen ja raivoaminen. Lähes jokainen yksityisautoilija kokee tuollaisen ajamistyylin haitaksi liikenteen sujuvuudelle. Meillä Helbillä rungolla on nämä ajotapaa opastavat laitteet. Noudatan sitä itse kyllä mutta välillä täytyy vähän kaasua painaa reilummin mitä monitori ehdottaa kun takana on kauhea jono


Aivan järjetön ajatus, että mun pitäisi ruveta ajamaan kuljettamani linja-auton takana ajavia ajoneuvoja.  

Kysymyshän ei ole hitaasti ajamisesta: kiihdytetään tavoitenopeuteen mahdollisimman ripeästi ja sen jälkeen rullaillaan ja käytetään bussin massaa ja liike-energiaa hyväksi. Niin se toimii. Kun näköpiirissä on asioita, jotka vaativat bussin pysäyttämistä (esimerkiksi liikenneruuhka, liikennevalot tai pysäkki) niin on ihan turhaa kiihdyttää vauhtia entisestään.

----------


## citybus

> Aivan järjetön ajatus, että mun pitäisi ruveta ajamaan kuljettamani linja-auton takana ajavia ajoneuvoja.  
> 
> Kysymyshän ei ole hitaasti ajamisesta: kiihdytetään tavoitenopeuteen mahdollisimman ripeästi ja sen jälkeen rullaillaan ja käytetään bussin massaa ja liike-energiaa hyväksi. Niin se toimii. Kun näköpiirissä on asioita, jotka vaativat bussin pysäyttämistä (esimerkiksi liikenneruuhka, liikennevalot tai pysäkki) niin on ihan turhaa kiihdyttää vauhtia entisestään.


Milloin linja-auton ajamisesta tuli niin hankalaa, että oikeaan kaasun ja jarrun annosteluun tarvitaan monitoreita? Minua ei hämmästytä enää yhtään, että tässäkin ketjussa niin moni kuljettaja kokee muiden tienkäyttäjien (lähinnä henkilöautojen) ajotavan niin kovin törkeäksi, kun joku monitori sanoo, että älä paina kaasua syvemmälle, vaikka mentäisiin 20 km/h alinopeutta. On melko omituista, että jonkun monitorin kyttääminen tekee ammattikuljettajasta niin itseriittoisen bussikuskin, että muulla liikenteellä ei oikeastaan ole enää mitään väliä, kunhan mennään jonkun insinöörin määrittelemää vihreää väylää.

Minulla on se käsitys, hyvä jäsen vristo, että sinulla on pitkä kokemus ammattikuljettajana. Se, mitä totesit edellä ennakoivasta ja rullaavasta ajotavasta, pitää täysin paikkansa. Siksi olenkin hämmästynyt, että mielestäsi muun liikenteen huomioiminen tarkoittaa kuljettamasi linja-auton takana ajavien ajoneuvojen "kuljettamista". Ei se sitä tarkoita.

Se tarkoittaa sitä, että et hidastele tietoisesti sillä linja-autollasi ja aiheuta haittaa muulle liikenteelle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:01 ----------




> Nimenomaan. Bussinkuljettajan tehtävä ei ole kuljettaa bussia tavalla, joka miellyttää yksityisautoilijoita. Siitähän nimittäin ei tulisi yhtään mitään.


Sinulla ei taida olla hirveästi kokemusta linja-auton kuljettamisesta.

Voin nimittäin omasta kokemuksestani kertoa, että kun kuljettaa linja-autoa tavalla, joka miellyttää sekä matkustajia, muuta liikennettä että liikennöitsijää, niin se oma työskentelykin on paljon vähemmän stressaavaa. 

Jos taas kuvaamallasi tavalla kuljettaa linja-autoa tavalla, joka ei miellytä muita tienkäyttäjiä, on omassa ajotavassa joku pahasti pielessä.

----------


## vristo

> Milloin linja-auton ajamisesta tuli niin hankalaa, että oikeaan kaasun ja jarrun annosteluun tarvitaan monitoreita? Minua ei hämmästytä enää yhtään, että tässäkin ketjussa niin moni kuljettaja kokee muiden tienkäyttäjien (lähinnä henkilöautojen) ajotavan niin kovin törkeäksi, kun joku monitori sanoo, että älä paina kaasua syvemmälle, vaikka mentäisiin 20 km/h alinopeutta. On melko omituista, että jonkun monitorin kyttääminen tekee ammattikuljettajasta niin itseriittoisen bussikuskin, että muulla liikenteellä ei oikeastaan ole enää mitään väliä, kunhan mennään jonkun insinöörin määrittelemää vihreää väylää.
> 
> Minulla on se käsitys, hyvä jäsen vristo, että sinulla on pitkä kokemus ammattikuljettajana. Se, mitä totesit edellä ennakoivasta ja rullaavasta ajotavasta, pitää täysin paikkansa. Siksi olenkin hämmästynyt, että mielestäsi muun liikenteen huomioiminen tarkoittaa kuljettamasi linja-auton takana ajavien ajoneuvojen "kuljettamista". Ei se sitä tarkoita.
> 
> Se tarkoittaa sitä, että et hidastele tietoisesti sillä linja-autollasi ja aiheuta haittaa muulle liikenteelle.


Olenko sanonut hidastelevani? Meidän monitorimme eivät sano tai estä kaasun painamista. Jos vihreä matkani on punaisella, se kertoo siitä, että en ole ennakoinut tarpeeksi. 

Kun teen työtäni, niin keskityn vain kuljettajamani linja-auton ajamiseen. Jos takanani ajavat autoilijat kokevat ennakoimiseni häiritseväksi, niin se on ihan puhtaasti heidän asiansa. En aja 20 km/h alinopeutta. Jos joku kollegani ajaa, niin se on hänen asiansa, mutta sillä ei vihreälle matkalle päästä. Siihen sisältyy paljon muutakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:41 ----------

Linja-autonkuljettajan työstä on tosiaankin tullut, ja on tulossa, yhä enemmän eräänlaista rakettitiedettä. Enää ei riitä, että ajamme linjan päästä päähän mahdollisimman nopeasti, vaan nyt meistä on yhä enemmän tulossa tulosvastuullisia tuotantolaitosten johtajia. Tämä tarkoittaa entistä suurempaa vastuuta siitä mitä teemme. Asiakkaamme, työnantajamme sekä liikenteentilaaja vaativat meiltä nykyään yhä enemmän.

----------


## citybus

> Olenko sanonut hidastelevani? Meidän monitorimme eivät sano tai estä kaasun painamista. Jos vihreä matkani on punaisella, se kertoo siitä, että en ole ennakoinut tarpeeksi. 
> 
> Kun teen työtäni, niin keskityn vain kuljettajamani linja-auton ajamiseen. Jos takanani ajavat autoilijat kokevat ennakoimiseni häiritseväksi, niin se on ihan puhtaasti heidän asiansa. En aja 20 km/h alinopeutta. Jos joku kollegani ajaa, niin se on hänen asiansa, mutta sillä ei vihreälle matkalle päästä. Siihen sisältyy paljon muutakin.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:41 ----------
> 
> Linja-autonkuljettajan työstä on tosiaankin tullut, ja on tulossa, yhä enemmän eräänlaista rakettitiedettä. Enää ei riitä, että ajamme linjan päästä päähän mahdollisimman nopeasti, vaan nyt meistä on yhä enemmän tulossa tulosvastuullisia tuotantolaitosten johtajia. Tämä tarkoittaa entistä suurempaa vastuuta siitä mitä teemme. Asiakkaamme, työnantajamme sekä liikenteentilaaja vaativat meiltä nykyään yhä enemmän.


Et sanonut, vaikka viestistäni saattoi niin käsittää. Se oli enemminkin yleinen toteamus.

Harmillista sinänsä, että ammattikuljettajien päähän on näemmä alettu iskostaa, että heidän ei tarvitse välittää muusta liikenteestä. Olen kanssasi eri mieltä siitä, että linja-auton ajaminen tarkoittaisi vain omaan liikennevälineeseen keskittymistä. Ei se mene niin millään liikennevälineellä, ja uskon, että tiedämme sen molemmat.

Tänään annoin taas harmikseni tietä pysäkiltä lähtevälle Nobinan bussille. Matka jatkui reipasta 20 km/h tuntinopeutta ilman ohitusmahdollisuutta lähes kilometrin ajan. Hän oli varmastikin niitä kuljettajia, jotka keskittyvät vain kuljettamansa linja-auton ajamiseen. Ja jos minä koin häiritseväksi sen, että minun edessäni ajetaan 20-25 km/h, niin se on varmastikin vain minun ja noin kymmenen perässäni madelleen henkilöauton ja kahden linja-auton asia.

Jos vielä sallinet todeta, niin linja-auton kuljettaminen on kyllä kaikkea muuta kuin tulosvastuullista tuotantojohtamista. Linja-autoa kuljetettaessa ajetaan liikenteen tilaajan määräämillä aikatauluilla työnantajan käskyvallan alaisena autoa paikasta toiseen noudattaen välipisteaikoja. Nykyisin ne välipisteajat vaan ovat sitovia, aikanaan olivat - jos edes olivat - vain painettuna ajosarjoihin. Se, että korottaa itsensä jotenkin erityisasemaan muiden tienkäyttäjien joukossa alkaa näemmä johtaa linja-autonkuljettajilla samaan kuin pääkaupunkiseudun pyöräilijöillä. Kadut ovat heidän - ja vain heidän - tarpeitaan varten, ja muut sopeutukoot siihen.

----------


## vristo

> Harmillista sinänsä, että ammattikuljettajien päähän on näemmä alettu iskostaa, että heidän ei tarvitse välittää muusta liikenteestä.


Enhän taaskaan sanonut noin. En ainakaan tarkoittanut. Tarkoitan sitä, että kun ajaa liikennesääntöjen mukaisesti ja ottaa huomioon muut tienkäyttäjät, niin kaikki sujuu hyvin. Se ei mielestäni tarkoita sitä, että pitäisi ajaa takana tulevia "karkuun". Itse olen kokenut, että kun bussilla ajaa nopeusrajoitusten tai olosuhteiden mukaisesti, niin kanssa-autoilijoiden mielestä ajan liian hitaasti. Tällaisten ihmisten takia en missään nimessä ala kiirehtimään millään tavalla.




> Tänään annoin taas harmikseni tietä pysäkiltä lähtevälle Nobinan bussille. Matka jatkui reipasta 20 km/h tuntinopeutta ilman ohitusmahdollisuutta lähes kilometrin ajan.


Missä tämä tapahtui ja milloin? Jos sulla on tietoa, niin tsekkaisin asian. Jos asia pitää paikkansa, niin pistähän palautetta asiasta. Muuten tämä on "tuuleen huutamista".




> Jos vielä sallinet todeta, niin linja-auton kuljettaminen on kyllä kaikkea muuta kuin tulosvastuullista tuotantojohtamista. Linja-autoa kuljetettaessa ajetaan liikenteen tilaajan määräämillä aikatauluilla työnantajan käskyvallan alaisena autoa paikasta toiseen noudattaen välipisteaikoja. Nykyisin ne välipisteajat vaan ovat sitovia, aikanaan olivat - jos edes olivat - vain painettuna ajosarjoihin. Se, että korottaa itsensä jotenkin erityisasemaan muiden tienkäyttäjien joukossa alkaa näemmä johtaa linja-autonkuljettajilla samaan kuin pääkaupunkiseudun pyöräilijöillä. Kadut ovat heidän - ja vain heidän - tarpeitaan varten, ja muut sopeutukoot siihen.


On se myös kummaa, että yksityisautoilija (jollainen itsekin olen) ajattelee noin.

Mulle pääasia tässä työssä on se, että pääsen työvuoroni jälkeen terveenä kotiin, kalusto on kunnossa ja saan palkkani työstäni. Oikeastaan millään muulla ei nykyään mitään merkitystä.

Minusta on tullut aika kyyninen nykyään.

----------


## citybus

> Enhän taaskaan sanonut noin. En ainakaan tarkoittanut. Tarkoitan sitä, että kun ajaa liikennesääntöjen mukaisesti ja ottaa huomioon muut tienkäyttäjät, niin kaikki sujuu hyvin. Se ei mielestäni tarkoita sitä, että pitäisi ajaa takana tulevia "karkuun". Itse olen kokenut, että kun bussilla ajaa nopeusrajoitusten tai olosuhteiden mukaisesti, niin kanssa-autoilijoiden mielestä ajan liian hitaasti. Tällaisten ihmisten takia en missään nimessä ala kiirehtimään millään tavalla.
> 
> Missä tämä tapahtui ja milloin? Jos sulla on tietoa, niin tsekkaisin asian. Jos asia pitää paikkansa, niin pistähän palautetta asiasta. Muuten tämä on "tuuleen huutamista".
> 
> On se myös kummaa, että yksityisautoilija (jollainen itsekin olen) ajattelee noin.
> 
> Mulle pääasia tässä työssä on se, että pääsen työvuoroni jälkeen terveenä kotiin, kalusto on kunnossa ja saan palkkani työstäni. Oikeastaan millään muulla ei nykyään mitään merkitystä.
> 
> Minusta on tullut aika kyyninen nykyään.


Huudan mielummin tuuleen kun alan yksilöimään linjaa, kuljettajaa ja paikkaa julkisella nettifoorumilla. Kuten jo aiemman esimerkin kohdalla totesin, joku voi tunnistaa kaverinsa tai itsensä kuvauksesta, ja minä en ala koskaan yksittäisiä henkilöitä teilaamaan julkisesti. Ainahan voi olla näet kysymys vaikka teknisestä viasta tai siitä, että päissään oleva matkustaja tulee örisemään kuljettajan pleksin taakse. Ja viime kädessä kysymys on yksittäisen työntekijän ja hänen työnantajansa välisestä asiasta liittyen työtehtävien oikeanlaiseen suorittamiseen, joten jos annan palautetta yksilöidystä kuljettajasta, annan sen HSL:n kautta hänen työnantajalleen.

Paitsi että olen yksityisautoilija, olen myös kävelijä, pyöräilijä ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä. Ja entinen joukkoliikennekuljettaja. Ei se perspektiivi ole minulla roolista kiinni.

----------


## tkp

Alinopeus-käsitettä tuodaan medioiden toimesta säännöllisin väliajoin julkisuuteen ja samalla eri instanssien "asiantuntijat" rientävät kertomaan meille  ettei moista käsitettä ole edes olemassa että jokainen saa ajaa sitä nopeutta kun katsoo tarpeelliseksi. Kuitenkin tieliikennelaki kieltää niin aiheettoman hitaasti ajamisen kuin liikenteen tarpeettoman estämisen ja haittaamisen. liikenteen pitäisi olla yhteispeliä jossa ajatellaan myös muita eikä niin että yksi kuljettaja päättää että minä nyt ajan 20 km/h alle rajoituksen ja takana tulijat saa sopeutua minun nopeuteeni. Eikä tuollainen reilusti alle nopeusajoituksen liikkuva joukkoliikenneväline anna mitenkään positiivista kuvaa joukkoliikenteestä muille liikenteessä liikkuville, tai edes kyydissä matkustaville asiakkaille. Pikemminkin päinvastoin. Tästä on olemassa ihan eläviä esimerkkejä että matkustajat ottavat sen kulkuvälineen jolla oletettavasti pääsee perille ajallaan.

----------


## vristo

Jokainen kuljettajahan sen päätöksen tekee itse, että millä nopeudella ajaa. Mikään operaattori ei määrää ajamaan alinopeutta tai ylinopeutta. Sen tekee jokainen kuljettaja, joka on ratin ja kuljettajapenkin välissä.

----------


## Salomaa

> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:01 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Sinulla ei taida olla hirveästi kokemusta linja-auton kuljettamisesta.
> 
> Voin nimittäin omasta kokemuksestani kertoa, että kun kuljettaa linja-autoa tavalla, joka miellyttää sekä matkustajia, muuta liikennettä että liikennöitsijää, niin se oma työskentelykin on paljon vähemmän stressaavaa. 
> 
> Jos taas kuvaamallasi tavalla kuljettaa linja-autoa tavalla, joka ei miellytä muita tienkäyttäjiä, on omassa ajotavassa joku pahasti pielessä.


Jos bussinkuljettaja kuljettaa bussia työnantajaltaan saamansa ohjeistuksen mukaisesti, niin minulla matkustajana bussin sisällä ei ole mitään sitä vastaan. Jos takana tuleva autoilija kokee sen ajotavan ongelmaksi, niin ongelma on silloin bussin takana ajavan korvien välissä.

----------


## vristo

Ja haluaisin nähdä sen työnantajan, joka sanoisi kuljettajalleen, että "sun pitää ajaa kovempaa".

----------


## fani

> Jos bussinkuljettaja kuljettaa bussia työnantajaltaan saamansa ohjeistuksen mukaisesti, niin minulla matkustajana bussin sisällä ei ole mitään sitä vastaan. Jos takana tuleva autoilija kokee sen ajotavan ongelmaksi, niin ongelma on silloin bussin takana ajavan korvien välissä.


Mielenkiintoista. Eli hyväksyisit teoriassa vaikka minkälaisen ajotavan ja säännöistä, sekä laeista luistamisen mikäli käsky siihen on tullut ylempää.

----------


## tkp

> Ja haluaisin nähdä sen työnantajan, joka sanoisi kuljettajalleen, että "sun pitää ajaa kovempaa".


Ei ole suoraan sanottu mutta on annettu ymmärtää että jos ajat nopeammin niin ehdit työajan puitteissa kotia eikä tarvitse tehdä 10-15 minuutin ylityölappuja.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Jos vielä sallinet todeta, niin linja-auton kuljettaminen on kyllä kaikkea muuta kuin tulosvastuullista tuotantojohtamista. Linja-autoa kuljetettaessa ajetaan liikenteen tilaajan määräämillä aikatauluilla työnantajan käskyvallan alaisena autoa paikasta toiseen noudattaen välipisteaikoja. Nykyisin ne välipisteajat vaan ovat sitovia, aikanaan olivat - jos edes olivat - vain painettuna ajosarjoihin. Se, että korottaa itsensä jotenkin erityisasemaan muiden tienkäyttäjien joukossa alkaa näemmä johtaa linja-autonkuljettajilla samaan kuin pääkaupunkiseudun pyöräilijöillä. Kadut ovat heidän - ja vain heidän - tarpeitaan varten, ja muut sopeutukoot siihen.


Noi tilaajan aikataulutkin ovat suuntaa antavia, kun kyse on esimerkiksi sankasta lumisateesta ja liukaasta kelistä, jolloin tommosen n. 12 tonninen linja-auto on kuin pulkka mäessä. Liikenneturvallisuus menee edelle täysin. Sen jälkeen kyllä valitettavasti nykyään polttoaineen kulutus on toinen jolla on merkitystä. Ainakin erään firman autoissa, jopa alkolukko on yhdistetty verkkoon, ja jos kuljettaja puhaltaa tuloksen syötyään jäätelön, ja savukkeen jälkeen ottaa pastillin suuhunsa. Tulee varikolta puhelu, "mitäs sä siellä puuhaat? ", johon kuljettaja vastasi söin juuri. Varikolta tuli vaihtoautolla toinen kuljettaja, ja esimies uudestaan puhalluttamaan. Tuloksen ollessa 0.00. Auto ei vain lähde käyntiin, kun 30. Minuutin kello juoksee. Tapauksen vuoksi jäi yksi ajamaton lähtö.

----------


## vristo

> Mielenkiintoista. Eli hyväksyisit teoriassa vaikka minkälaisen ajotavan ja säännöistä, sekä laeista luistamisen mikäli käsky siihen on tullut ylempää.


Yksikään työnantaja ei käske rikkomaan lakeja. Sen sijaan kaikki käskevät ajamaan turvallisesti, täsmällisesti, taloudellisesti ja ennakoiden.

----------


## citybus

> Noi tilaajan aikataulutkin ovat suuntaa antavia, kun kyse on esimerkiksi sankasta lumisateesta ja liukaasta kelistä, jolloin tommosen n. 12 tonninen linja-auto on kuin pulkka mäessä. Liikenneturvallisuus menee edelle täysin. Sen jälkeen kyllä valitettavasti nykyään polttoaineen kulutus on toinen jolla on merkitystä. Ainakin erään firman autoissa, jopa alkolukko on yhdistetty verkkoon, ja jos kuljettaja puhaltaa tuloksen syötyään jäätelön, ja savukkeen jälkeen ottaa pastillin suuhunsa. Tulee varikolta puhelu, "mitäs sä siellä puuhaat? ", johon kuljettaja vastasi söin juuri. Varikolta tuli vaihtoautolla toinen kuljettaja, ja esimies uudestaan puhalluttamaan. Tuloksen ollessa 0.00. Auto ei vain lähde käyntiin, kun 30. Minuutin kello juoksee. Tapauksen vuoksi jäi yksi ajamaton lähtö.


Nämäkin on jänniä yleistyksiä. Minä ajoin linja-autoa, niin paikallis- kuin kaukoliikenteessä, myös sankassa lumisateessa ja liukkaalla kelillä, eikä se ollut koskaan "kuin pulkka mäessä", kunhan tiedosti mitä teki. Mitään ajoneuvoa ei voi talvisissa olosuhteissa ajaa kuin kesällä, vaan silloin ennakointi korostuu. Jos liikenne ei kulkenut, niin silloin oltiin myöhässä aikataulusta. Tarkoitinkin sitä ihan yleistä tietoa olevaa seikkaa, että kuljettaja ei päätä aikatauluista, vaan tilaaja. Kaikenlaisia häiriöitä voi aina sattua matkan varrelle, mutta normaaliolosuhteet on toki se lähtökohta.

Tilannenopeudesta ja turvavälistä se on kiinni, olipa kesä tai syksy. Ja liikenneturvallisuushan menee kaikissa olosuhteissa kaiken edelle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:15 ----------




> Mielenkiintoista. Eli hyväksyisit teoriassa vaikka minkälaisen ajotavan ja säännöistä, sekä laeista luistamisen mikäli käsky siihen on tullut ylempää.


Mielestään parhaat kuljettajat istuukin usein siellä matkustamon puolella.  :Laughing: 

Loppujen lopuksi tämä on täysin yksiselitteinen asia. Tieliikennelain 20 §:n 1 momentin mukaan ajoneuvoa ei saa ajaa aiheettoman hitaasti eikä tarpeettomasti äkkiä jarruttamalla. Aiheeton hidastelu säästösyistä on siis lain mukaan kiellettyä ja siitä toivottavasti aletaan vielä jossain vaiheessa rankaisemaankin.

Minkä ihmeen takia meillä muuten tuhlataan valtavat määrät julkisia varoja pikaraitioteihin ja raitiovaunujen nopeuttamisprojekteihin ja pidetään yllä joukkoliikennekaistoja, jos kerran sillä kulkuvälineen nopeudella ei ole mitään väliä? Melkoinen paradoksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:17 ----------




> Yksikään työnantaja ei käske rikkomaan lakeja. Sen sijaan kaikki käskevät ajamaan turvallisesti, täsmällisesti, taloudellisesti ja ennakoiden.


...eli turhaa ja laitonta hidastelua välttäen. Jotenkin kyllä hämmästyttää, että linja-autonkuljettajiin alkaa tarttua pyöräilijöiltä tuttu individualismi, jonka mukaan kaikki infra rakennetaan palvelemaan heidän tarpeitaan ja heidän liikennekäyttäytymisensä ja sen aiheuttamat tarpeet tulee priorisoida kaikkien muiden liikennemuotojen edelle. Ei tätä kritiikkiäni pidä lukea niin, että kaipaisin niitä aikoja, jolloin busseja ajettiin kesäkuumalla etuoven etulehti auki, ovet laitettiin kiinni siinä vaiheessa kun vauhtia oli jo vähintään parikymppiä mittarissa ja raitiovaunuja kaatui ylinopeuden vuoksi vaihteissa ja mutkissa parin vuoden välein. Mutta oletan kyllä, että ammattikuljettaja tietää, että hän ei ole yksin liikenteessä ja ottaa myös muut liikennemuodot huomioon.

----------


## vristo

Linja-autonkuljettajia HSL-alueen liikenteessä on muutama tuhat. Siihen mahtuu monenlaista ammattilaista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mielenkiintoista. Eli hyväksyisit teoriassa vaikka minkälaisen ajotavan ja säännöistä, sekä laeista luistamisen mikäli käsky siihen on tullut ylempää.


Niin on - todella mielenkiintoista. Mikä liikennöitsijä, missä ja milloin on kehoittanut kuljettajiaan huonoon ajotapaan ja laista luistamiseen ? Saisikos yhden esimerkin.

----------


## citybus

> Niin on - todella mielenkiintoista. Mikä liikennöitsijä, missä ja milloin on kehoittanut kuljettajiaan huonoon ajotapaan ja laista luistamiseen ? Saisikos yhden esimerkin.


Jorma Jortikan Linjat Oy, Suomussalmen maalaiskunnassa, taisi olla tammikuussa 1948. Voin kyllä muistaa väärinkin, kun luistaa kuin laki.

----------


## joboo

Tänään taas Nobinan kuljettaja loisti hienolla ajotavallaan, 60km/h alueella ajetaan 60km/h ja rullaillaa nopeus 30km/h ja taas 60km/h ja takas 30km/h. Haluan nähdä yhden liikennemerkin mikä näyttää tieosuudelle "aja tässä 30-60km/h"
Tämän voisi perässä ajava kokea jo turvallisuus riskiksi, kun ei tiedä mitä nopeutta edessä oleva meinaa ajaa.

----------


## vristo

> Tänään taas Nobinan kuljettaja loisti hienolla ajotavallaan, 60km/h alueella ajetaan 60km/h ja rullaillaa nopeus 30km/h ja taas 60km/h ja takas 30km/h. Haluan nähdä yhden liikennemerkin mikä näyttää tieosuudelle "aja tässä 30-60km/h"
> Tämän voisi perässä ajava kokea jo turvallisuus riskiksi, kun ei tiedä mitä nopeutta edessä oleva meinaa ajaa.


Missä ja koska? Tsekkaisin väittämäsi todenpitävyyden.
Mitä tiellä oli bussin edessä? Liikennevaloja? Lähestyttiin pysäkkiä? Matkustajalle liikennetilanteet eivät avaudu samaan tapaan kuin kuljettajalle.

----------


## Hape

Vaikka osa kuljettajista edelleen ajaa vauhdikkaasti, jarruttaa voimalla, niin yhä useampi ajaa todella rauhallisesti, ehtii odottamaan että invalidi ehtii istumaan ennen kuin lähtee pysäkiltä, ottaa muun liikenteen huomioon, joustaa. Lisäksi he ovat vielä monet asiakaspalvelun todellisia helmiä. Moni heistä on suhteellisen nuoria, mutta heitä on kaiken ikäisiä. Kiitos taitaa kuulua liikenneopettajille jotka neuvovat tasaisen ja polttoainetta säästävän ajotavan. Toivottavasti työnantajat palkitsevat tämän ajotavan, jotenkin. Viimeisten vuosikymmenien aikana on muutos ollut huomattava, en ole vuosiin joutunut pitämään istuessani kiinni edeltävän penkin selkänojasta pysyäkseni penkillä.

----------


## canis lupus

Tossa Hape olet oikeassa. Meillä nuoret ammattikuljettajat ajavat todella esimerkillisesti kun taas nämä nuoret jotka ovat pelkkiä yksityisautoilijoita ovat täysin toinen ääripää

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> Nimenomaan. Bussinkuljettajan tehtävä ei ole kuljettaa bussia tavalla, joka miellyttää yksityisautoilijoita. Siitähän nimittäin ei tulisi yhtään mitään.


Liikenne kokonaisuutena on vähän erilaista paikkakunnasta riippuen, kuten kaikki tiedämme. Valitettavasti löytyy niitäkin paikkakuntia, joissa yksityisautoilijat ei monesti piittaa linja-auton kuljettamisesta. Lienee selvää, että se ennen pitkää voi johtaa linja-auton kuljettajan tiukempaan oikeuksistaan kiinni pitämiseen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Jorma Jortikan Linjat Oy, Suomussalmen maalaiskunnassa, taisi olla tammikuussa 1948. Voin kyllä muistaa väärinkin, kun luistaa kuin laki.


Muistit väärin . Se oli helmikuussa 1947.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:17 ----------




> Tänään taas Nobinan kuljettaja loisti hienolla ajotavallaan, 60km/h alueella ajetaan 60km/h ja rullaillaa nopeus 30km/h ja taas 60km/h ja takas 30km/h. Haluan nähdä yhden liikennemerkin mikä näyttää tieosuudelle "aja tässä 30-60km/h"
> Tämän voisi perässä ajava kokea jo turvallisuus riskiksi, kun ei tiedä mitä nopeutta edessä oleva meinaa ajaa.


Auton perässä ei pidäkään ajaa. Edellä ajavaan ajoneuvoon on pidettävä turvallisuusväli, jos edelläajava ajoneuvo pysähtyy jostain syystä äkillisesti. Silloin ehtii reagoimaan riittävässä ajassa ja saamaan oman ajoneuvon pysäytettyä turvallisesti ilman peräänajoa.

----------


## joboo

> Missä ja koska? Tsekkaisin väittämäsi todenpitävyyden.
> Mitä tiellä oli bussin edessä? Liikennevaloja? Lähestyttiin pysäkkiä? Matkustajalle liikennetilanteet eivät avaudu samaan tapaan kuin kuljettajalle.


Tämähän oli todella huvittavaa koska liikennevalot olivat vihreällä, seurasin matkan kulkua koko ajan myös IPhoneen ladattavalla sovelluksella (transport) mikä perustuu HSL:n omaa dataa joka näyttää auton kulkemisen ja nopeuden reaaliajassa muutaman sekunnin viiveellä, keskellä yötä kyseisellä tieosuudella matkustajia kyytiin ei tule ja näkee jo pitkälle valaistun pysäkin onko siellä kukaan seisomassa vai ei. Jos ajellaa suoraa tietä mitään estettä, muu liikenne niin väihäistä että ei ole syytä ajella hitaasti. Nobinalla usein näitä nopeus ongelmia ei välttämättä kuljettajassa vika vaan koko yhtiössä!

----------


## 339-DF

> Nobinalla usein näitä nopeus ongelmia ei välttämättä kuljettajassa vika vaan koko yhtiössä!


Näin se juuri on, ja Vristokin sen tietää. Se on vain kertonut täällä, että on itse siirtynyt sinne töihin, ja oli syy siirrolle mikä hyvänsä, niin Vristo laulaa nyt sen lauluja, jonka leipää syö. Se on tavallaan ihan arvostettavaakin, että on lojaali työnantajalleen, vaikka se tekeekin noista viesteistä välillä aika hassuja sisällöltään.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Jotain positiivista oli kun HelB #1913 tuli yöllä 431N niin kuljettaja lastasi matkustajat joka ovesta sisään, huomasin kuitenkin että kortinlukijoita ei oltu asennettu vielä keskioville mutta eipä se minun ongelma ole.

----------


## vristo

> Näin se juuri on, ja Vristokin sen tietää. Se on vain kertonut täällä, että on itse siirtynyt sinne töihin, ja oli syy siirrolle mikä hyvänsä, niin Vristo laulaa nyt sen lauluja, jonka leipää syö. Se on tavallaan ihan arvostettavaakin, että on lojaali työnantajalleen, vaikka se tekeekin noista viesteistä välillä aika hassuja sisällöltään.


Niin, mä olen saanut koko aikuisikäni leipäni joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisena.

----------


## Tarkastaja

NF805/8X 14.7.

Kuljettaja avasi ainoastaan keski- ja takaovet sisään pyrkiville matkustajille eikä avannut etuovea vaikka siitä moni meinasikin sisään astua  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

> Näin se juuri on, ja Vristokin sen tietää. Se on vain kertonut täällä, että on itse siirtynyt sinne töihin, ja oli syy siirrolle mikä hyvänsä, niin Vristo laulaa nyt sen lauluja, jonka leipää syö. Se on tavallaan ihan arvostettavaakin, että on lojaali työnantajalleen, vaikka se tekeekin noista viesteistä välillä aika hassuja sisällöltään.


Kun nyt menet sen verran henkilökohtaisuuksiin, niin vastaan tähän:
Vaihdoin työnantajaa viime vuoden syyskuussa omasta tahdostani. En ole ensimmäistä kertaa töissä tällä työnantajalla, vaan olin täällä myös 14 vuotta sitten. Olen ollut täysin tyytyväinen nykyiseen työnantajaani. Tällä alalla on niin hyvät kuin huonot puolensa. Huonoja puolia olen oppinut sietämään, hyviä on niin paljon, etten muuta haluaisi ammatikseni tehdä.

Viimeisen kerran: Nobina ei määrää kuljettajiaan hidastelemaan vaan ennakoimaan. Ihan samaa tekevät kaikki muutin operaattorit, jotka tällä alueella menestyvät. Meillä indikaattorina on tuo  ns. Vihreä matka. Hitaasti ajamalla ei tuossa menesty. Itsekin olen kaukana kärjestä, mulle riittää ns. normaali suoritus.

----------


## 339-DF

> Viimeisen kerran: Nobina ei määrää kuljettajiaan hidastelemaan vaan ennakoimaan. Ihan samaa tekevät kaikki muutin operaattorit, jotka tällä alueella menestyvät. Meillä indikaattorina on tuo  ns. Vihreä matka. Hitaasti ajamalla ei tuossa menesty. Itsekin olen kaukana kärjestä, mulle riittää ns. normaali suoritus.


Jos Nobinan tapa toimia on samanlainen kuin muiden liikennöitsijöiden, miksi lopputulos on erilainen? Miksi ne kunhnustelijat on Nobinan kuskeja? Miksei PL aja 60-tiellä 43 km/h? Miksi käy niin, että kun joudun bussin perään ja kiinnitän huomiota sen kuhnusteluun, sieltä löytyy Nobinan liikemerkki, mutta kun joudun bussin perään enkä asiaa sen enempää ennätä miettiä, se on Åbergin tai Pohjolan auto, kun sitten huomaan tsekata?

Mä kokeilin tuossa huvikseni ajella nobinaa tänään iltapäivällä. Vältin kiihdytyksiä ja jarrutuksia viimeiseen asti ja kun oli pakko, niin mahdollisimman hitaasti. Tiellä, jolla rajoitus on 50, ajoin autoni mittarin mukaan tasaista 46 vauhtia, en hitaampaa kehdannut. Silläkin pätkällä keräsin perääni aikamoisen jonon, josta yksi yritti kovasti ohi ja yksi kevari menikin ohi. Polkimien välttely oli tavallaan hauskaa, mutta kävi kyllä sääliksi muita tienkäyttäjiä. Moottoritielle liittyessäni kiihdytin niin hitaasti kuin kehtasin. Olin ajatellut huristella 80-vauhtia satasen alueella, mutta en sitten kuitenkaan pystynyt siihen. Mittari näytti korkeimmillaan 98.

Lopputulos? Muita tienkäyttäjiä sain varmasti suututettua ja yhden ajamaan päin punaisia (se joutui taakseni tuolla 50-tiellä ja risteysalueella, jossa oli useampi ryhmittymiskaista, se kiilasi naapurikaistan kautta eteeni ja kääntyi sitten aikamoisen vanhoilla vihreillä sinne suuntaan, jonne mäkin olin menossa). Mulla oli hauskaa, mutta jos oikeasti ajaisin noin, olisi kyllä hermot riekaleina. Kulutukseen tuo vaikutti ihan oikeasti. Yleensä bensa-autoni kulutus on luokkaa 77,5 l/100, nyt 6,0. Vihreä matka  harmaat hiukset.

----------


## vristo

Huomaan, että tästä foorumista on tulossa varsin vastenmielinen paikka, jossa tietyt nimimerkit jankkaavat maailmanloppuun saakka omia agendojaan, joilla ei välttämättä ole mitään tekemistä todellisuuden kanssa. Ne vain kuvastavat nimimerkkiensä takana olevien todellisten henkilöiden ideologioita, joilla ei välttämättä ole mitään tekemistä joukkoliikenteen harrastamisen tai sen tuottamisen kanssa.

Näin ollen, on parempi, että lopetan kaikenlaisen kommenttini täällä toistaiseksi. Säästyn paljolta kun täällä on sellaisia jäseniä, joiden agendana on mennä henkilökohtaisiin asioihin kun muut argumentaatio on käytetty loppuun.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:12 ----------




> Jos Nobinan tapa toimia on samanlainen kuin muiden liikennöitsijöiden, miksi...


Mä en halua enää keskustella tästä (tai mistään muustakaan) asiasta sinun kanssasi. Tämä tie on nyt käyty loppuun.

----------


## Salomaa

Täällä keskustelee kuljettaja, jolla on omakohtainen kokemus Nobinasta. Itse matkustajana olen lähes päivittäin Nobinan kyydissä, enkä näe ongemia. Kuljettaja perustelee ajotapansa hyvin ja minä matkustajana olen tyytyväinen siihen.

Sitten täällä elää myytti, että Nobina sitä ja tätä, ja nobina hidastelee jne. Eli tämän foorumin Nobina-kertomus elää omaa elämäänsä, vaikka sen taustalla ei ole tutkimustietoa. mihin se perustuisi.

Nämä Nobina-selittäjät suhtautuvat myös joukkoliikenteeseen yleensäkin kielteisesti. Mikä ihmettä hyödyttää fanaattista yksityisautoilijaa olla täällä foorumilla kirjoittamassa todistamattomia väitteitä joukkoliikenteestä. Eikö teillä ole omia yksityisautofoorumeita, joilla viihtyisitte paremmin.

----------


## tkp

"Trolli on Internet-slangissa viesti tai henkilö, jonka ensisijainen tarkoitus on ärsyttää ihmisiä, aiheuttaa ristiriitoja, turhien viestien kirjoittamista ja saada vastaukseksi fleimejä (kiihkeitä tai muuten tunteellisia vastauksia) tai ennalta arvattavia viestejä taikka peittää kirjoittajan puutteet käsiteltävänä olevan asian tuntemuksessa"

https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolli_(internet)

Salomaalle myönnetään tänä(kin) vuonna vuoden trollaaja-palkinto. Onnea

----------


## citybus

> Täällä keskustelee kuljettaja, jolla on omakohtainen kokemus Nobinasta. Itse matkustajana olen lähes päivittäin Nobinan kyydissä, enkä näe ongemia. Kuljettaja perustelee ajotapansa hyvin ja minä matkustajana olen tyytyväinen siihen.
> 
> Sitten täällä elää myytti, että Nobina sitä ja tätä, ja nobina hidastelee jne. Eli tämän foorumin Nobina-kertomus elää omaa elämäänsä, vaikka sen taustalla ei ole tutkimustietoa. mihin se perustuisi.
> 
> Nämä Nobina-selittäjät suhtautuvat myös joukkoliikenteeseen yleensäkin kielteisesti. Mikä ihmettä hyödyttää fanaattista yksityisautoilijaa olla täällä foorumilla kirjoittamassa todistamattomia väitteitä joukkoliikenteestä. Eikö teillä ole omia yksityisautofoorumeita, joilla viihtyisitte paremmin.


Missä on muuten se objektiivinen tutkimustieto, joka vahvistaa omat väitteesi? Eivät ne ole yhtään sen enemmän faktaa kuin muutkaan subjektiiviset kertomukset tällä foorumilla, vaan samalla tavalla vain ja ainoastaan sinun omia kokemuksiasi.

No, etpä sinä ole tähän ketjuun tuonut taaskaan muuta kuin trollausta ja omaa yksityisautoiluvastaista fanatismiasi - näin omaa terminologiaasi lainaten.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:22 ----------




> Huomaan, että tästä foorumista on tulossa varsin vastenmielinen paikka, jossa tietyt nimimerkit jankkaavat maailmanloppuun saakka omia agendojaan, joilla ei välttämättä ole mitään tekemistä todellisuuden kanssa. Ne vain kuvastavat nimimerkkiensä takana olevien todellisten henkilöiden ideologioita, joilla ei välttämättä ole mitään tekemistä joukkoliikenteen harrastamisen tai sen tuottamisenkanssa.


On se harmillista, että liikenneturvallisuutta ja liikenteen sujuvuutta haittaavaa kuljettajien toimintaa koskevaa keskustelua käydään kuljettajien toimintaa koskevassa ketjussa. Pitäisi vaan kaikkien ymmärtää, että linjuriauto se on maantien ässä ja muut menevät sen ehdoilla.

Jos avoin keskustelu ahdistaa, niin sitten pitää varmaan käydä keskustelua omassa kuplassa.

----------


## ettäjaa

Pakko sanoa, että olen tässä täysin samaa mieltä Salomaan kanssa. En matkusta Nobinalla enää yhtä usein kuin ennen, mutta silloin kun matkustan, en ole huomannut kuskien hidastelevan tai ajavan jollain tavalla huonommin kuin muilla firmoilla. Juuri eilen kertyi lähes 50km Nobinan eri linjojen kyydissä ja nopeus oli kiitettävä Länsiväylälläkin. Bussitutkan myöhästymisstatistiikat kertovat samaa tarinaa. 500 ja 510 ovat keskimäärin yhtä paljon myöhässä (500 hiukan enemmän mutta joka tapauksessa samaa luokkaa).

Edellinen kerta kun muistan matkustaneeni Nobinan kyydissä, ja huomasin vaarallista ajoa oli joskus viime vuonna kun 554/561:n kuljettaja hidasteli Kehä I:llä. Edellisestä samankaltaisesta tapauksesta PL:n kyydissä on suunnilleen yhtä kauan, ja laitoin itse asiassa ensimmäistä kertaa HSL:lle palautetta vaarallisesta ajosta noin viikko sitten matkustettuani 550:llä, jonka kuljettaja ajoi paikoittain alinopeutta, paikoittain yli 10km/h ylinopeutta ja lähes koko matkan erittäin nykivästi. Kaikilla firmoilla tulee siis vastaan huonompia kuskeja silloin tällöin, mutta millään ei ole niin montaa huonoa kuskia, että ajotyylin voisi yleistää koko firman tasolle.

----------


## vristo

> On se harmillista, että liikenneturvallisuutta ja liikenteen sujuvuutta haittaavaa kuljettajien toimintaa koskevaa keskustelua käydään kuljettajien toimintaa koskevassa ketjussa. Pitäisi vaan kaikkien ymmärtää, että linjuriauto se on maantien ässä ja muut menevät sen ehdoilla.
> 
> Jos avoin keskustelu ahdistaa, niin sitten pitää varmaan käydä keskustelua omassa kuplassa.


Miksi pitäisi jankata? Mitä sinä odotat minun sanovan? Myöntävän, että olen ollut koko ajan väärässä ja olen töissä väärässä firmassa? Vai mitä?

----------


## Salomaa

> Salomaalle myönnetään tänä(kin) vuonna vuoden trollaaja-palkinto. Onnea


Siitäkö se tulee että totean joukkoliikennettä suorittavan työntekijän ajatukset ja havainnot samaksi kuin omani.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:44 ----------




> Missä on muuten se objektiivinen tutkimustieto, joka vahvistaa omat väitteesi? Eivät ne ole yhtään sen enemmän faktaa kuin muutkaan subjektiiviset kertomukset tällä foorumilla, vaan samalla tavalla vain ja ainoastaan sinun omia kokemuksiasi.
> 
> No, etpä sinä ole tähän ketjuun tuonut taaskaan muuta kuin trollausta ja omaa yksityisautoiluvastaista fanatismiasi - näin omaa terminologiaasi lainaten.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:22 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> .


Samat miehet, jotka täällä kokevat bussin perässä ajamisen haittaavan heidän autoiluansa, kirjoittivat joitakin aikoja sitten toimenpiteistä, jotka olisivat olleet perustuslain vastaisia.  Selvitin asiaaa virkmiehiltä ja päättäjiltä. Esitin perusteluja ja faktoja käyttäen, mikä suomessa on mahdollista ja mikä ei. Vaan Citybus totesi että esittämäni aineisto on huono ja sisältää väärää tietoa.

Eriävä mielipide ei aina ole esitetty trollaustarkoituksessa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:52 ----------




> "Trolli on Internet-slangissa viesti tai henkilö, jonka ensisijainen tarkoitus on ärsyttää ihmisiä, aiheuttaa ristiriitoja, turhien viestien kirjoittamista ja saada vastaukseksi fleimejä (kiihkeitä tai muuten tunteellisia vastauksia) tai ennalta arvattavia viestejä taikka peittää kirjoittajan puutteet käsiteltävänä olevan asian tuntemuksessa"


Mitä nimitystä tulisi käyttää kirjoittajasta, joka esittää perättömiä väitteitä työnsä hyvin suorittavasta työntekijästä ?

----------


## Melamies

> Jorma Jortikan Linjat Oy, Suomussalmen maalaiskunnassa, taisi olla tammikuussa 1948. Voin kyllä muistaa väärinkin, kun luistaa kuin laki.


Löytyy 70-luvulta oikeakin esimerkki. Paikallislinjat Oy:n silloinen omistaja Erkki Immonen käski kuljettajiensa ajaa kovaa ja ohittaa muiden yhtiöiden autot Helsinkiin päin ajettaessa vanhalla Turuntiellä (nykyisellä 110-tiellä), koska halusi saada enemmän maksavia matkustajia. Kuljettajat saivat sitten välillä sakkoja ylinopeudesta.

----------


## canis lupus

> Muistit väärin . Se oli helmikuussa 1947.


Joo oli, ja syynä oli liukkaat kelit tuona talvena miksi kuljettajat ajoivat hitaasti. Kilpailija Veikko Veitikan Linja Oy veti lopulta tässäkin pidemmän korren ja voitti Suomussalmen maalaiskunnan kaiken liikenteen vuonna 1949

----------


## 339-DF

> Mä en halua enää keskustella tästä (tai mistään muustakaan) asiasta sinun kanssasi. Tämä tie on nyt käyty loppuun.


Se sopii minulle hyvin. Muut keskustelijat vetävät tästä sitten kukin omat johtopäätöksensä.

Hyvää jatkoa.




> Mitä nimitystä tulisi käyttää kirjoittajasta, joka esittää *perättömiä väitteitä* työnsä hyvin suorittavasta työntekijästä ?


Tälle lihavoidulle osalle olisi mukava saada jonkinlaisia perusteluita eli esimerkkejä. Kuka on esittänyt perättömiä väitteitä, ja minkälaisia väitteitä, ja miksi ne ovat perättömiä? Pyydän sinua mainitsemaan ainakin yhden esimerkin, joskin otaksun, että vastauksesi ei tule sellaista sisältämään. Mutta katsotaan.

----------


## vristo

> Muut keskustelijat vetävät tästä sitten kukin omat johtopäätöksensä.


Monet täällä tuntevat minut henkilökohtaisesti, monet ovat jopa ystäviäni, ja tietävät miten asiat oikeasti ovat. Sinä et kuulu niihin. Minun ei tarvitse todistella täällä yhtään mitään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 04:53 ----------




> Se sopii.


Pahoittelut kireästä ilmapiiristäni: meillä on perheessämme ensimmäinen koronatapaus ja en ole oikein oma itseni tällä hetkellä. 

Toinen tosiasia on, että en itse halua kommentoida tätä hyödytöntä keskustelua, jossa jokainen osapuoli on kasvanut poteronsa syviksi. Olen linja-autonkuljettaja ja tykkään työstäni ja voin vakuuttaa, että otan kaikki liikenteen osapuolet huomioon työssäni. Minulle tällaiset "vihreät matkat", jota jokaisella operaattorilla on jossain muodossa, ovat keino pistää meidät kuljettajat jonkinlaiseen järjestykseen, jota sitten voidaan käyttää tietyissä tilanteissa. Tokikaan se ei yksinään vaikuta mihinkään. Ja tosiasia on myös se, että energian hinta pakottaa operaattorit etsimään kaikki keinot, jolla säästää polttoainekuluissa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tälle lihavoidulle osalle olisi mukava saada jonkinlaisia perusteluita eli esimerkkejä. Kuka on esittänyt perättömiä väitteitä, ja minkälaisia väitteitä, ja miksi ne ovat perättömiä? Pyydän sinua mainitsemaan ainakin yhden esimerkin, joskin otaksun, että vastauksesi ei tule sellaista sisältämään. Mutta katsotaan.


Ammattinsa osaava kuljettaja vaikkapa vristo menee töihin ja ajaa päivän linjat ja kertoo täällä kuinka työ suoritetaan parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla. Minä itse saatan päivän aikan käyttää 15 joukkoliikennevälinettä maksimissaan. Teen kaikki matkani joukkoliikennevälineellä. Olen siis bussin sisällä, en sen perässä.

Ammattinsa osaava kuljettaja kertoo(varsin monta kertaa jo) täällä, miksi bussin nopeus vaihtelee tilanteiden mukaan. Tätä te enimmäkseen henkilöautoa käyttävät kutsutte alinopeudeksi. HSL-alueella ei tuollaista käsitettä ole olemassakaan. Se on se perätön väite. Minä matkustan ja ammattikuljettaja valitsee tilanteeseen parhaimman mahdollisimman ajonopeuden. Jos on perustellusti 20km/h , te rupeatte täällä väittämään sitä alinopeudeksi.  Kun pyydettiin esittämään alinopeutta ajavasta bussista aika,paikka ja päivä, niin kieltäydyitte.
Riittikö ?

----------


## j-lu

"Alinopeus" on kadulla ajettaessa täysin vajaaälyinen käsite. Miljoona syytä, miksi kaupungissa ei voi ajaa nopeusrajoituksen mukaista nopeutta ja enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus, että itselle ja muille liikkujille turvallinen eteneminen edellyttää nopeusrajoitusta hitaampaa nopeutta.

Maantiellä nämä alinopeus-jutut, sinne kuuluvat ja siellä käsitteessä on järkeä.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Minusta on parempi, että linja-autonkuljettajat ajavat alinopeutta eikä ylinopeutta. :Smile:

----------


## tkp

> Ammattinsa osaava kuljettaja kertoo(varsin monta kertaa jo) täällä, miksi bussin nopeus vaihtelee tilanteiden mukaan. Tätä te enimmäkseen henkilöautoa käyttävät kutsutte alinopeudeksi. HSL-alueella ei tuollaista käsitettä ole olemassakaan. Se on se perätön väite. Minä matkustan ja ammattikuljettaja valitsee tilanteeseen parhaimman mahdollisimman ajonopeuden. Jos on perustellusti 20km/h , te rupeatte täällä väittämään sitä alinopeudeksi.  Kun pyydettiin esittämään alinopeutta ajavasta bussista aika,paikka ja päivä, niin kieltäydyitte.
> Riittikö ?


Sinulla on sellainen perustavaa laatua oleva ajatusvirhe että kuvittelet ettei tällä foorumilla ole kuin yksi ammattikuljettaja kirjoittamassa ja kaikki jotka kritisoivat hitaasti ajamista ovat mielestäsi henkilöautolla ajavia amatöörejä. Mutta siinähän pidät ajatusmaailmasi. Kertoo vain kirjoittajasta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Taloudellinen ajo ja hidas ajonopeus on kaksi eri asiaa. Toisaalta muutama hitaasti ajava Nobinan kuljettaja ei tarkoita, että kaikki tekee niin. Ihme jankkaamista. Ennakointi on kaiken a ja o. Päivittäin huvittaa ihmisten hosuminen punaisiin valoihin yms. hidasteisiin. Jopa täysperäyhdistelmällä on mahdollista liikkua sujuvasti ja liukkaasti kaupunkiympäristössä, jos saa ennakoitua pysähdykset pois. Useimmiten se ei ole mahdollista, kun muu liikenne kiilaa eteen ja syö tilan pois.

----------


## joboo

Tällä hetkellä Nobina saa bonuksia tietyistä linjoista jotta ne pysyisi aikataulussa, onko tämän tarkotus kalastella lisää rahaa kassan ja jättää noudattamatta HSL:n vaatimus aikatalussa pysymisestä? Ottaen huomioon päivän ja yön ero, päivällä muuta liikennettä ja otettava huomioon muuttuvat tekijät, kun taas yöllä liikennettä on vaa muutamia autoja ja ajellaan niin, kun olisi päivä. Tänään päivällä linja löhtee 3min myöhässä aikataulusta, kuljettaja ajoi juuri nopeuksien mukaan kuten kuuluukin ja päätepysäkille tultiin 1min myöhässä, jos kuljettaja olisi ajellut vihree matka laput silmillä olisi varmasti saavuttu monia minuutteja myöhässä. Käytän julkisia päivittäin ja sen mukaan myös suunittelen menot. Nobinan alottaessa omalla kotilinjalla liikennöinnin on pitänyt varata extra aikaa vaan sen takia, kun ei koskaan tiedä saavutaanko perille 5min myöhässä vai jopa 15min. 
Edes valitukset HSL:lle ei vaikuta asiaan eikä HSL:n bonukset, niin ei tuohon touhuun vaikuta sitten mikään.

----------


## vristo

Henkilökohtaisesti mua entinen kismittää (oikeammin ****ttaa) se, että tällä foorumilla on sellaista porukkaa, joka on ihan oikeasti luulee ja levittää sellaista "tietoa", että tuolla tekee töitä sellaisia ammattikuljettaja, joiden elämäntehtävänä olisi jotenkin kiusata ja häiritä muita tienkäyttäjiä. Aivan käsittämätöntä ja minua henkilökohtaisesti risoo se erittäin paljon.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Nobinan alottaessa omalla kotilinjalla liikennöinnin on pitänyt varata extra aikaa vaan sen takia, kun ei koskaan tiedä saavutaanko perille 5min myöhässä vai jopa 15min. 
> Edes valitukset HSL:lle ei vaikuta asiaan eikä HSL:n bonukset, niin ei tuohon touhuun vaikuta sitten mikään.


Tämä oli tilanne myös silloin kun Nobina liikennöi omia kotilinjojani eli linjoja 97 ja 97V. Luojan kiitos ei liikennöi enää -enkä nyt EDELLEENKÄÄN väitä että kaikki Nobinan kuljettajat ovat karavaanareita mutta niitä oli ainakin mainitsemillani linjoilla enemmän kuin tarpeeeksi kuten jo aiemmin olen maininnut.

Lopuun vielä positiivinen havainto Nobinan (!) linjalta 510 viime viikolta matkalta Meilahdesta Herttoniemeen: Kuljettaja ajoi erittäin tasaisesti ja ennakoivasti, kuitenkin nopeusrajoituksia noudattaen aina kun se oli liikenne- yms. olosuhteet huomioiden mahdollista. NÄIN pitää ammattikuljettajan toimia eikä etanoimalla hidastaa matkustajien ja muiden tienkäyttäjien matkantekoa olipa kyseessä sitten vihreä taikka vaikka ruskea matka. Luonnollisesti kyseinen kuljettaja sai ansaitsemansa positiivisen palautteen ja kiitokset poistuessani autosta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sinulla on sellainen perustavaa laatua oleva ajatusvirhe että kuvittelet ettei tällä foorumilla ole kuin yksi ammattikuljettaja kirjoittamassa ja kaikki jotka kritisoivat hitaasti ajamista ovat mielestäsi henkilöautolla ajavia amatöörejä. Mutta siinähän pidät ajatusmaailmasi. Kertoo vain kirjoittajasta.


En ole sellaista väittänyt missään vaiheessa. Mutta vristo tuo selkeästi esille bussinkuljettamiseen liittyvät käytännöt ja perustelee ne selkeästi. Vieläkään ei ole kerrottu, missä ne Nobinan autot ajavat liian hitaasti, kunhan vaan tänne heitellään tekstiä. Se kun on helppoa.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Tämä oli tilanne myös silloin kun Nobina liikennöi omia kotilinjojani eli linjoja 97 ja 97V. Luojan kiitos ei liikennöi enää -enkä nyt EDELLEENKÄÄN väitä että kaikki Nobinan kuljettajat ovat karavaanareita mutta niitä oli ainakin mainitsemillani linjoilla enemmän kuin tarpeeeksi kuten jo aiemmin olen maininnut.
> 
> Lopuun vielä positiivinen havainto Nobinan (!) linjalta 510 viime viikolta matkalta Meilahdesta Herttoniemeen: Kuljettaja ajoi erittäin tasaisesti ja ennakoivasti, kuitenkin nopeusrajoituksia noudattaen aina kun se oli liikenne- yms. olosuhteet huomioiden mahdollista. NÄIN pitää ammattikuljettajan toimia eikä etanoimalla hidastaa matkustajien ja muiden tienkäyttäjien matkantekoa olipa kyseessä sitten vihreä taikka vaikka ruskea matka. Luonnollisesti kyseinen kuljettaja sai ansaitsemansa positiivisen palautteen ja kiitokset poistuessani autosta.


Juuri näin pitää olla ja onneksi suurin osa kuljettajista sen tekeekin.

----------


## joboo

Tämäkin on varmaa aivan hyväksyttävää ottaen huomioo liikenteen
Kuljettaja ajaa lähtöön reilusti ennen lähtöä ja menee vaihtamaan kuulumisia toisen kuljettajan kanssa (näin kuuluukin tehdä, pointsit siitä), mutta matkustajat ei pääse kyytiin ja lähtö on 00:46 jutut vaan senkun jatkuu ja päästään lähtemään huimat 6min myöhässä 00:52. Itse jos olisin kuljettaja niin seuraisin tarkasti kelloa!
Kyllä Helbi:n aikaa kans kävi tämmöstä, kuljettaja harjoitti vaan uskontoansa jonka takii vuoro myöhästy.

Ja ensimmäiseen postaukseen kaivan reittilokista tiedot esiin niin ei tarvii väitellä huuhaan puhumisesta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:51 ----------




> Tänään taas Nobinan kuljettaja loisti hienolla ajotavallaan, 60km/h alueella ajetaan 60km/h ja rullaillaa nopeus 30km/h ja taas 60km/h ja takas 30km/h. Haluan nähdä yhden liikennemerkin mikä näyttää tieosuudelle "aja tässä 30-60km/h"
> Tämän voisi perässä ajava kokea jo turvallisuus riskiksi, kun ei tiedä mitä nopeutta edessä oleva meinaa ajaa.


https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/journey/20...RS%2CDEPARTURE

En kyllä tiedä uskoako tuota (transport sovellusta) vai reittilokia kun kumpikin näyttää eri transport tosiaan näytti Marttila-Hankasuontie risteykseen asti tämän 30-60km/h ajelu tyylin.
Reittiloki näyttää 40-50km/h välillä ajamista 60km/h alueella.

----------


## vristo

> Tämäkin on varmaa aivan hyväksyttävää ottaen huomioo liikenteen
> Kuljettaja ajaa lähtöön reilusti ennen lähtöä ja menee vaihtamaan kuulumisia toisen kuljettajan kanssa (näin kuuluukin tehdä, pointsit siitä), mutta matkustajat ei pääse kyytiin ja lähtö on 00:46 jutut vaan senkun jatkuu ja päästään lähtemään huimat 6min myöhässä 00:52. Itse jos olisin kuljettaja niin seuraisin tarkasti kelloa!
> Kyllä Helbi:n aikaa kans kävi tämmöstä, kuljettaja harjoitti vaan uskontoansa jonka takii vuoro myöhästy.


Postaamasi reittilokin mukaan kyseinen vuoro on lähtenyt Kampista klo 00:46:13.

----------


## joboo

> Postaamasi reittilokin mukaan kyseinen vuoro on lähtenyt Kampista klo 00:46:13.


Se oli koskien tuota 16.7 yötä
Tämä on viime yöltä
https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/journey/20...RS%2CDEPARTURE

----------


## Salomaa

> Tämäkin on varmaa aivan hyväksyttävää ottaen huomioo liikenteen
> Kuljettaja ajaa lähtöön reilusti ennen lähtöä ja menee vaihtamaan kuulumisia toisen kuljettajan kanssa (näin kuuluukin tehdä, pointsit siitä), mutta matkustajat ei pääse kyytiin ja lähtö on 00:46 jutut vaan senkun jatkuu ja päästään lähtemään huimat 6min myöhässä 00:52. Itse jos olisin kuljettaja niin seuraisin tarkasti kelloa!
> Kyllä Helbi:n aikaa kans kävi tämmöstä, kuljettaja harjoitti vaan uskontoansa jonka takii vuoro myöhästy.
> 
> Ja ensimmäiseen postaukseen kaivan reittilokista tiedot esiin niin ei tarvii väitellä huuhaan puhumisesta.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:51 ----------
> 
> 
> ...


13 sekunnista tulee 6 minuuttia. Eikös se ole huuhaata. Kerro nyt muille mikä Sinulla meni pieleen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:59 ----------

Selvisi. Löytyi myös 00:52:30. LÄhdön myöhästymien 6 minuuttia on todella paljon

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:05 ----------

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/48f533b9-1497-4115-9a0f-feb9b67598c8

191 km tunnissa henkilöautolla. Siinä ei enää alinopeutta mennä.

----------


## Bellatrix

> ...Siinä ei enää alinopeutta mennä.


Eipä kyllä. Kuten ei siinä viime viikolla uutisoidussa tapauksessakaan jossa raitiovaunu hurjasteli 20 km/h ylinopeutta Jätkäsaaressa.

Linkki uutiseen: https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008948145.html

----------


## citybus

> En ole sellaista väittänyt missään vaiheessa. Mutta vristo tuo selkeästi esille bussinkuljettamiseen liittyvät käytännöt ja perustelee ne selkeästi. Vieläkään ei ole kerrottu, missä ne Nobinan autot ajavat liian hitaasti, kunhan vaan tänne heitellään tekstiä. Se kun on helppoa.


Eikä kerrota, koska elämme ilmiantajien maailmassa. Minä olen kaikki hidasteluhavaintoni, samoin kuin se perässäroikkumisen, josta tämä keskustelu ryöpsähtikin, ilmoittanut sinne minne ne kuuluvat, eli HSL:lle. Ja niin tulen tekemään jatkossakin, kun joudun ohittamaan Nobinan hidastelevan kuljettajan. Tai kun havaitsen ylinopeutta ajavan kuljettajan. HSL varmastikin pystyy asian tarkastamaan järjestelmästään ja ryhtyy sitten tarvittaviin toimenpiteisiin.

Sinun pitäisi vaan ymmärtää, että satunnaisella linja-auton matkustajalla, matkustipa sitten 1 tai 15 kertaa päivässä linja-autolla, ei vain satu olemaan vähäisintäkään kompetenssia arvioida linja-auton kuljettamisesta käytävän keskustelun oikeellisuutta, eli sitä, miten linja-autoa ihan fyysisesti ajetaan. Matkustaja on pelkkä satunnainen tarkkailija - toisin kuin jäsen vristo nykyisenä tai minä entisenä linja-autonkuljettajana. Matkustajalla ei ole myöskään kompetenssia eikä mitään kykyä arvioida sitä, minkälaista liikenteenhoito liikennöitsijäyrityksissä on, taikka sitä, miten linja-autoa tosiasiallisesti ajetaan.

Vai oletko kenties keskustellut asiasta Nobinan tai jonkun muun liikennöitsijän liikenteenjohdon kanssa? Niinpä, niin kuvittelinkin.

Enpä osannut kuvitella, että joka kerta, kun joku mainitsee Nobinaa vaivaavan kroonisen hidastelun, tämä foorumi menee aivan sekaisin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:36 ----------




> Samat miehet, jotka täällä kokevat bussin perässä ajamisen haittaavan heidän autoiluansa, kirjoittivat joitakin aikoja sitten toimenpiteistä, jotka olisivat olleet perustuslain vastaisia.  Selvitin asiaaa virkmiehiltä ja päättäjiltä.


 :Laughing:  Pöksynhaaran kunnan ala-asteen rehtorilta ja sosiaalilautakunnan varapuheenjohtajalta (vas.)?

Miksi muuten väität vastoin parempaa tietoa, että olen mies? Tuollaisen olettaminen on aika ikävän sukupuolittunutta ja jopa diskriminoivaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eikä kerrota, koska elämme ilmiantajien maailmassa. Minä olen kaikki hidasteluhavaintoni, samoin kuin se perässäroikkumisen, josta tämä keskustelu ryöpsähtikin, ilmoittanut sinne minne ne kuuluvat, eli HSL:lle. Ja niin tulen tekemään jatkossakin, kun joudun ohittamaan Nobinan hidastelevan kuljettajan. Tai kun havaitsen ylinopeutta ajavan kuljettajan. HSL varmastikin pystyy asian tarkastamaan järjestelmästään ja ryhtyy sitten tarvittaviin toimenpiteisiin.
> 
> Sinun pitäisi vaan ymmärtää, että satunnaisella linja-auton matkustajalla, matkustipa sitten 1 tai 15 kertaa päivässä linja-autolla, ei vain satu olemaan vähäisintäkään kompetenssia arvioida linja-auton kuljettamisesta käytävän keskustelun oikeellisuutta, eli sitä, miten linja-autoa ihan fyysisesti ajetaan. Matkustaja on pelkkä satunnainen tarkkailija - toisin kuin jäsen vristo nykyisenä tai minä entisenä linja-autonkuljettajana. Matkustajalla ei ole myöskään kompetenssia eikä mitään kykyä arvioida sitä, minkälaista liikenteenhoito liikennöitsijäyrityksissä on, taikka sitä, miten linja-autoa tosiasiallisesti ajetaan.
> 
> Vai oletko kenties keskustellut asiasta Nobinan tai jonkun muun liikennöitsijän liikenteenjohdon kanssa? Niinpä, niin kuvittelinkin.
> 
> Enpä osannut kuvitella, että joka kerta, kun joku mainitsee Nobinaa vaivaavan kroonisen hidastelun, tämä foorumi menee aivan sekaisin.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:36 ----------
> ...


Puheenvuorossasi olet kiinnostunut enemmän minun persoonaan liittyvistä asioista(kuten monessa viestiketjussa aiemminkin), kuin itse joukkoliikenteestä. Foorumilla herää keskustelu  sillä perusteella, että muut eivät ole havainneet Nobinan autojen liikkumista muuta liikennettä haittaavalla tavalla. Et tietenkään kerro esimerkkiä, koska väitteesi voitaisiin helposti todistaa reittilokista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:36 ----------




> Miksi muuten väität vastoin parempaa tietoa, että olen mies? Tuollaisen olettaminen on aika ikävän sukupuolittunutta ja jopa diskriminoivaa.


Jokainen foorumille kirjoittava voi tarkistaa toisen kirjoittajan jäsenprofiilin.

----------


## tkp

Olen joskus miettinyt että jos salomaa ei ole jo ennestään satujen kirjoittaja, niin tuolla mielikuvituksella olisi miljonääri kirjailijana.

----------


## Salomaa

> Olen joskus miettinyt että jos salomaa ei ole jo ennestään satujen kirjoittaja, niin tuolla mielikuvituksella olisi miljonääri kirjailijana.


Kun perustelut loppuvat niin Sinäkin olet siirtynyt joukkoliikenteen sijasta henkilön arvosteluun.

----------


## citybus

> Puheenvuorossasi olet kiinnostunut enemmän minun persoonaan liittyvistä asioista(kuten monessa viestiketjussa aiemminkin), kuin itse joukkoliikenteestä. Foorumilla herää keskustelu  sillä perusteella, että muut eivät ole havainneet Nobinan autojen liikkumista muuta liikennettä haittaavalla tavalla. Et tietenkään kerro esimerkkiä, koska väitteesi voitaisiin helposti todistaa reittilokista.


Niin metsä vastaa kuin sinne huudetaan. Sinä olet itse ensimmäisenä käymässä henkilökohtaisuuksiin - lue vaikka omia viestejäsi edeltä.

Ja jo tässä yllä lainaamassani viestissä onnistut valehtelemaan ja toteamaan, että tässä ketjussa kukaan muu ei olisi havainnut Nobinan autojen liikkumista muuta liikennettä haittaavalla tavalla. "Keskustelusi" tuntuu olevan pelkkää julistamista ja keskustelutavoista keskustelemista.

Minä kerroin, että ohitin n. 20 km/h alinopeutta ajaneen Nobinan runkolinjabussin, jolle tulikin yhtäkkiä kamala kiire ohituksen jälkeen ja joka sitten liimaantui puskuriini ohituksesta loukkaantuneena. Se, että sinä et usko sitä tapahtuneeksi, ei oikeastaan kiinnosta minua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pakko sanoa, että olen tässä täysin samaa mieltä Salomaan kanssa. En matkusta Nobinalla enää yhtä usein kuin ennen, mutta silloin kun matkustan, en ole huomannut kuskien hidastelevan tai ajavan jollain tavalla huonommin kuin muilla firmoilla.





> Minä itse saatan päivän aikan käyttää 15 joukkoliikennevälinettä maksimissaan. Teen kaikki matkani joukkoliikennevälineellä. Olen siis bussin sisällä, en sen perässä.


Mä uskoisin, että sitä hidastelua ei kyydissä samalla tavalla huomaa. Voi olla jopa päinvastoin eli polkimia välttelevä ajo tuntuu jopa mukavammalta, kun ei tule voimakkaita jarrutuksia ja kiihdytyksiä. Ei siellä kyydissä ollessa huomaa, ajaako bussi 43 vai 60 km/h, kunhan matka etenee. Korkeintaan sen huomaisi seuraamalla aktiivisesti liikennettä tilanteessa, jossa samaan suuntaan on useampi kaista ja autoja menee jatkuvasti ohi joka puolelta. Mutta harvapa liikennettä sillä tavoin seurailee, kun ei itse ole ohjauspyörän ääressä.




> Pahoittelut kireästä ilmapiiristäni: meillä on perheessämme ensimmäinen koronatapaus ja en ole oikein oma itseni tällä hetkellä.


Onneksi vasta nyt, kun tauti on mutatoitunut niin paljon lievemmäksi. Toivottavasti selviätte muutaman päivän vilustumisoireilla.




> Minulle tällaiset "vihreät matkat", jota jokaisella operaattorilla on jossain muodossa, ovat keino pistää meidät kuljettajat jonkinlaiseen järjestykseen, jota sitten voidaan käyttää tietyissä tilanteissa. Tokikaan se ei yksinään vaikuta mihinkään.


Mä luulen vähän, että siinä missä noita vihreitä matkoja on joka liikennöitsijällä, niin se ero Nobinalla tulee siitä, miten tiukasti sitä valvotaan. Siinäkin voi olla talon sisällä esimerkiksi varikkokohtaisia ja esimieskohtaisia eroja, mutta käsitykseni, jonka olen muodostanut Nobinan kuljettajien kertomusten perusteella, on, että Nobinalla on esimiehiä, jotka valvovat tätä hyvin tiukalla otteella, mikä sitten johtaa ylilyönteihin tuolla tien päällä.




> Ammattinsa osaava kuljettaja kertoo(varsin monta kertaa jo) täällä, miksi bussin nopeus vaihtelee tilanteiden mukaan. Tätä te enimmäkseen henkilöautoa käyttävät kutsutte alinopeudeksi. HSL-alueella ei tuollaista käsitettä ole olemassakaan. Se on se perätön väite. Minä matkustan ja ammattikuljettaja valitsee tilanteeseen parhaimman mahdollisimman ajonopeuden. Jos on perustellusti 20km/h , te rupeatte täällä väittämään sitä alinopeudeksi.  Kun pyydettiin esittämään alinopeutta ajavasta bussista aika,paikka ja päivä, niin kieltäydyitte.
> Riittikö ?


No ei riittänyt, kun ei tässä nyt ollut mitään sellaista yksilöityä perätöntä väitettä, jonka kertoisit auki. Mutta ei se mitään, en odottanutkaan, että voisit sellaista kertoa, kun ei sellaista ole. Mitä "alinopeuden" käsitteeseen tulee, niin muistaakseni täällä on useampi keskustelija kertonut Sinulle, mitä laki sanoo häiritsevästä ajosta. Se on eri asia kuin se uusi juttu, että (lähinnä motarityyppisille) teille voidaan nykyisen lain mukaan tosiaan määrätä alin sallittu nopeus.




> "Alinopeus" on kadulla ajettaessa täysin vajaaälyinen käsite. Miljoona syytä, miksi kaupungissa ei voi ajaa nopeusrajoituksen mukaista nopeutta ja enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus, että itselle ja muille liikkujille turvallinen eteneminen edellyttää nopeusrajoitusta hitaampaa nopeutta.
> 
> Maantiellä nämä alinopeus-jutut, sinne kuuluvat ja siellä käsitteessä on järkeä.


Menisin vielä pidemmälle ja väittäisin, että Helsingin korttelikaupungissa nopeusrajoituksella ei oikeastaan ole mitään merkitystä. Siellä ajetaan kieli keskellä suuta joka suunnasta vauhdilla sujahtavia fillareita ja skuutteja varoen ja jalankulkijoita väistellen. Vaikka siellä olisi vielä 50 km/h rajoitus, niin ei siellä voisi oikein missään sellaista nopeutta päästellä, ainakaan turvallisesti. Ne kerrat, kun itse ajan ydinkeskustassa, niin veikkaanpa, ettei nopeus paljon yli 35:n nouse missään vaiheessa  toki sitä mittaria ei kyllä tule seurattua, kun on keskityttävä siihen, mitä kaduilla tapahtuu.

Mutta suomalaisessa ääriväljässä lähiöympäristössä tilanne on jo aivan toinen. Meillä on lähiöissä ja niitä yhdistävillä teillä 50 ja paikoin 60 nopeuksia, jotka eivät ole millään tavalla ylimitoitettuja ja joiden alittamiseen ei ole mitään erityistä syytä (keliolot huomioiden). Noin yleisesti meidän nopeusrajoituksemme ovat hyvin varoivasella kädellä asetetut.




> Tällä hetkellä Nobina saa bonuksia tietyistä linjoista jotta ne pysyisi aikataulussa, onko tämän tarkotus kalastella lisää rahaa kassan ja jättää noudattamatta HSL:n vaatimus aikatalussa pysymisestä?


Mä en ymmärrä tätä nyt kokonaan. Eli Höseli laatii aikataulut, ja sitten liikennöitsijän pitää noudattaa niitä, ja saako se siis bonuksia, jos tämä noudattaminen onnistuu? Saako bonuksia vain tietty liikennöitsijä ja/tai tietty linja, ja miten ne valitaan? Joka tapauksessa kuulostaa siltä, että bonus on pienempi kuin polkimien välttämisestä koituva polttoainesäästö, eli bonuksella ei ole mitään käytännön merkitystä.




> Henkilökohtaisesti mua entinen kismittää (oikeammin ****ttaa) se, että tällä foorumilla on sellaista porukkaa, joka on ihan oikeasti luulee ja levittää sellaista "tietoa", että tuolla tekee töitä sellaisia ammattikuljettaja, joiden elämäntehtävänä olisi jotenkin kiusata ja häiritä muita tienkäyttäjiä. Aivan käsittämätöntä ja minua henkilökohtaisesti risoo se erittäin paljon.


Voi olla, että munkin teksteistä on saanut sellaisen käsityksen. Jos näin on, oion. En mä usko, että kuljettajat välttävät polkimien käyttöä siksi, että olisi kiva aiheuttaa haittaa muille tienkäyttäjille ja olla niiden tukkeena. Uskon, että ne tekevät niin siksi, että eivät halua tilanteeseen, jossa esimies enemmän tai vähemmän asiallisesti ilmoittaa tyytymättömyytensä siihen, että kuski on jarrutellut ja kiihdytellyt liikenteessä epävihreästi. Varsinkin, jos ja kun sillä voi olla palkkanauhassakin näkyviä seurauksia.

Se, että polkimien välttely johtaa muiden tienkäyttäjien hermostumiseen ja vaaratilanteisiin, on sitten tahaton seuraus, muttei motiivi. Näin uskon.

Sitten on erikseen nämä kuskit, jotka kiihdyttää menemään, jopa töyssyyn, kun näkevät jonkun lähestyvän kolmion takaa. Tai vaikka se kuski, jonka mielestä oli hyvä idea lähteä kiihdyttämään kohti punaisia valoja jotta pääsi opettamaan minua tien ylittämisestä. Kuten sanoit, nelinumeroiseen lukumäärään mahtuu kaikenlaisia kuskeja. Siis myös näitä kiusaajia, mutta niitä tuskin prosentuaalisesti on paljon.




> Foorumilla herää keskustelu  sillä perusteella, että muut eivät ole havainneet Nobinan autojen liikkumista muuta liikennettä haittaavalla tavalla.


Minusta tässä keskustelussa aika moni muukin kuin vaikkapa minä ja Citybus on näitä havainnut.




> Minä kerroin, että ohitin n. 20 km/h alinopeutta ajaneen Nobinan runkolinjabussin, jolle tulikin yhtäkkiä kamala kiire ohituksen jälkeen ja joka sitten liimaantui puskuriini ohituksesta loukkaantuneena.


Yleensä ne tuntuvat tyytymään valojen vilkutteluun. Terveisin nimimerkki Kokemusta On.

----------


## joboo

> Mä en ymmärrä tätä nyt kokonaan. Eli Höseli laatii aikataulut, ja sitten liikennöitsijän pitää noudattaa niitä, ja saako se siis bonuksia, jos tämä noudattaminen onnistuu? Saako bonuksia vain tietty liikennöitsijä ja/tai tietty linja, ja miten ne valitaan? Joka tapauksessa kuulostaa siltä, että bonus on pienempi kuin polkimien välttämisestä koituva polttoainesäästö, eli bonuksella ei ole mitään käytännön merkitystä.


https://hslfi.oncloudos.com/kokous/2021111-6-10377.PDF

"Päätän, että sopimuskohteissa 262, 263, 264, 266 ja 268
maksetaan lisäkannusteena 0,5 prosenttiyksiköllä korotettua
luotettavuuskannustetta aikavälillä 16.08.2021  14.08.2022."

Ei tuo 0,5 prosenttia paljon ole. Saatu kuitenkin vähän extraa kassaa vuoden ajan. Tämä kun loppuu niin varmaan taas voi ajella vuorot miten sattuu/huvittaa.

Tänään(19.7) kuitenkin oli positiivista että Nobinan kuljettaja osasi ajaa rajotusten mukaan suurimman osan matkasta, kuitenkin pääsi vähän nopeus nousemaan rajotusten yli 60km/h alueella 65km/h. Liikenteen ottaen huomioon niin siellä oli vaan muutama auto ja 321N reittilokista tarkastelin niin sillä nopeus samalla alueella ollut jopa 75km/h.

----------


## Salomaa

> Niin metsä vastaa kuin sinne huudetaan. Sinä olet itse ensimmäisenä käymässä henkilökohtaisuuksiin - lue vaikka omia viestejäsi edeltä.
> 
> Ja jo tässä yllä lainaamassani viestissä onnistut valehtelemaan ja toteamaan, että tässä ketjussa kukaan muu ei olisi havainnut Nobinan autojen liikkumista muuta liikennettä haittaavalla tavalla. "Keskustelusi" tuntuu olevan pelkkää julistamista ja keskustelutavoista keskustelemista.
> 
> Minä kerroin, että ohitin n. 20 km/h alinopeutta ajaneen Nobinan runkolinjabussin, jolle tulikin yhtäkkiä kamala kiire ohituksen jälkeen ja joka sitten liimaantui puskuriini ohituksesta loukkaantuneena. Se, että sinä et usko sitä tapahtuneeksi, ei oikeastaan kiinnosta minua.


Sunnuntaina 17.7. Nobinan bussi lähti ruosilankujalta klo 12.25 ja ajoi tasaisesti Skognyhyn.  Kalustoa säästyi ja matkanteko oli miellyttävää. Samalla tavalla ajettiin takaisinpäin klo 20.09. Tarkoituksenani oli avata uusi ketju aiheesta, jossa kerron matkustajan kannalta hyvistä kyydeistä. Ketju "Nobinan kyydissä" hävisi jonnekin. Olettaisin että joukkoliikennefoorumilla saa kertoa onnistuneesta joukkoliikennematkasta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olettaisin että joukkoliikennefoorumilla saa kertoa onnistuneesta joukkoliikennematkasta.


Foorumi on joukkoliikenneharrastajia varten ja viesteillä täällä pitää lähtökohtaisesti olla jotakin arvoa harrastuksen kannalta. Tavallisten joukkoliikennematkojen raportoinnista ei tule mitään arvoa harrastuksen kannalta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mä uskoisin, että sitä hidastelua ei kyydissä samalla tavalla huomaa. Voi olla jopa päinvastoin eli polkimia välttelevä ajo tuntuu jopa mukavammalta, kun ei tule voimakkaita jarrutuksia ja kiihdytyksiä. Ei siellä kyydissä ollessa huomaa, ajaako bussi 43 vai 60 km/h, kunhan matka etenee. Korkeintaan sen huomaisi seuraamalla aktiivisesti liikennettä tilanteessa, jossa samaan suuntaan on useampi kaista ja autoja menee jatkuvasti ohi joka puolelta. Mutta harvapa liikennettä sillä tavoin seurailee, kun ei itse ole ohjauspyörän ääressä..


Tarkoitukseni oli kertoa että olin laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen kyydissä, koska ajetaaan tasaisesti ja rauhallisesti kalustoa ja polttoainetta säästäen. Matkustumukavuus on myös siksi korkea. Tätä ammattikuljettajat ovat yrittäneet täällä kertoa. Henkilöautossa voi kokea että bussi häiritsee, mutta 50 matkustajan etu menee joukkoliikenteen toteuttamisessa perässä ajavan pikkuauton etua edelle.




> Minusta tässä keskustelussa aika moni muukin kuin vaikkapa minä ja Citybus on näitä havainnut.



 Kun jotain jostain syytetään, niin silloin kerrotaan edes yksi esimerkki. Ymmärrän että sitä ei voi kertoa, koska voisimme väitteen paikkansapitävyyden tarkistaa esim. reittilokista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:49 ----------




> Foorumi on joukkoliikenneharrastajia varten ja viesteillä täällä pitää lähtökohtaisesti olla jotakin arvoa harrastuksen kannalta. Tavallisten joukkoliikennematkojen raportoinnista ei tule mitään arvoa harrastuksen kannalta.


Nyt kyllä putosin kärryiltä 110 %. Kun tuodaan esiin että Nobina hidastelullaan aiheuttaa häiriötä muulle liikenteelle, mutta ei kerrota aikaa eikä paikkaa eikä linjaa.

Tarkoituksenani oli kertoa "Nobinan kyydissä"-ketjussa jonkin verran onnistuneita Nobinan matkoja itse joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä.  Foorumilla on paljon kommentteja, joissa joukkoliikennettä tarkastellaan yksityisautosta joukkoliikennevälineen ulkopuolella.

Hyvin outoa että joukkoliikennekokemus itse joukkoliikennevälineen sisällä koetaan arvottomaksi joukkoliikennefoorumilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:58 ----------




> Foorumi on joukkoliikenneharrastajia varten ja viesteillä täällä pitää lähtökohtaisesti olla jotakin arvoa harrastuksen kannalta. Tavallisten joukkoliikennematkojen raportoinnista ei tule mitään arvoa harrastuksen kannalta.


Onko joukkoliikenneharrastus ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö kaksi eri asiaa. Onko foorumi myös joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä varten ?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko joukkoliikenneharrastus ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö kaksi eri asiaa. Onko foorumi myös joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä varten ?


Kyllä, joukkoliikenneharrastus ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö ovat kaksi aivan eri asiaa. Moni harrastaja ei käytä joukkoliikennettä ja käyttäjistä vain aniharva harrastaa. Tämä foorumi on nimenomaan harrastajia varten, ei niitä käyttäjiä varten jotka eivät ole harrastajia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kyllä, joukkoliikenneharrastus ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö ovat kaksi aivan eri asiaa. Moni harrastaja ei käytä joukkoliikennettä ja käyttäjistä vain aniharva harrastaa. Tämä foorumi on nimenomaan harrastajia varten, ei niitä käyttäjiä varten jotka eivät ole harrastajia.


Itse olen sekä käyttäjä että harrastaja. Tuo viimeinen lause kyllä taas meni yli ymmärryksen. Eikä mene kaaliin sekään että "Nobinan huono maine"- ketju sopii joukkoliikennefoorumille , mutta "Nobinan kyydissä" ei.

----------


## vristo

Joo, tämä muistuttaa nyt Nobinan palauteboxin keskustelua:

Nobinan somevastaava vastailee kiukkuisten autoilijoiden palautteisiin. 🤣

Välillä mullakin jää työmoodi päälle ihan turhaan. Yritän keskittyä enemmän joukkoliikenneharrastukseen tällä foorumilla.

----------


## citybus

> Joo, tämä muistuttaa nyt Nobinan palauteboxin keskustelua:
> 
> Nobinan somevastaava vastailee kiukkuisten autoilijoiden palautteisiin. 🤣
> 
> Välillä mullakin jää työmoodi päälle ihan turhaan. Yritän keskittyä enemmän joukkoliikenneharrastukseen tällä foorumilla.


Onko siis niin, että Nobinan työntekijänä vahvistat, että Nobinan palauteboksista vastaavan somevastaavan asenne on "vastailla kiukkuisten autoilijoiden palautteisiin" ja nauraa räkäisesti päälle? Ei ole oman talon meiningeissä koskaan mitään vikaa?

En enää yhtään ihmettele, mistä nobinalaisten asenne muuta liikennettä kohtaan kumpuaa. Kiitän tästä työtekijän edustajana antamastasi vahvistuksesta.

Hyvin teillä vedetään.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Ja sitten seuraavaan aiheeseen: Lähdin aamulla hieman myöhässä liikenteeseen ja luovutin jo 59:n ehtimisen suhteen. Linjaa usein ajava kuljettaja tunnisti minut kävelemässä ja ilmeisesti osasi arvata että olin ollut aikomassa kyytiin ja noukki kyytiin suoraan ns. kadulta. Vielä iso kiitos tälle kuljettajalle!

----------


## vristo

> Onko siis niin, että Nobinan työntekijänä vahvistat, että Nobinan palauteboksista vastaavan somevastaavan asenne on "vastailla kiukkuisten autoilijoiden palautteisiin" ja nauraa räkäisesti päälle? Ei ole oman talon meiningeissä koskaan mitään vikaa?
> 
> En enää yhtään ihmettele, mistä nobinalaisten asenne muuta liikennettä kohtaan kumpuaa. Kiitän tästä työtekijän edustajana antamastasi vahvistuksesta.
> 
> Hyvin teillä vedetään.


Hahahhaa. Mistä minä sen tietäisin? En ole Nobinan palauteboxin somevastaava. Kyseinen heitto tuli omasta päästäni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:27 ----------

Minusta on tullut vuosien varrella erittäin kyyninen. Nuorempana ajattelin, että voi vaikuttaa omalla toiminnallani myös koko joukkoliikenteen laatuun ja esimerkilläni vaikuttaa myös kollegoiden toimintaan. Ajattelin, että koko ihmiskunta menee myönteisellä toiminnallani parempaan suuntaan. 

Kolme vuosikymmentä alalla ja aikuisena on näyttänyt, että näin ei ole. Me emme ole oppineet mistään ja toistamme vuosikymmenien jälkeen samat virheet. Uudestaan, uudestaan ja uudestaan.

Olen toki Nobinalla ns. kummikuljettaja (perehdyttäjä) ja teen parhaani uuden kuljettajan auttamisessa alalle ja talon tapoihin. Toistaiseksi on mennyt hyvin.

Olen kuitenkin menettänyt toivoni sen suhteen, että voisin vaikuttaa jotenkin globaalisti. Niinpä olen nykyään keskittynyt hoitamaan oman työni, linja-autonkuljettajana, niin hyvin kuin sen osaan. Kun matkustajat pääsevät turvallisesti perille, säilyn itse ehjänä, samoin kalusto ja, ennen kaikkea, saan työstäni asianmukaisen korvauksen niin olen tyytyväinen itseeni. Enempää en voi työssäni tehdä kuin itse osaan. 

Jos joku kollegani hidastelee, niin se on hänen asiansa. Minä en ole perehdyttänyt hänet tekemään niin. En myöskään ala paimentamaan kollegoitani tai vahtimaan heidän tekemisiään. Hoidan oman työni, sillä siisti.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Kiitos paljon eiliselle (18.7.)linjan 59 kuljettajalle autossa PL 251. Päästit hienosti ihmisiä kadun yli Ilmalassa ja muutenkin erittäin mukavaa kyytiä pemeillä penkeillä. Hienoa

----------


## tkp

> Minusta on tullut vuosien varrella erittäin kyyninen. Nuorempana ajattelin, että voi vaikuttaa omalla toiminnallani myös koko joukkoliikenteen laatuun ja esimerkilläni vaikuttaa myös kollegoiden toimintaan. Ajattelin, että koko ihmiskunta menee myönteisellä toiminnallani parempaan suuntaan. 
> 
> Kolme vuosikymmentä alalla ja aikuisena on näyttänyt, että näin ei ole. Me emme ole oppineet mistään ja toistamme vuosikymmenien jälkeen samat virheet. Uudestaan, uudestaan ja uudestaan.
> 
> Olen toki Nobinalla ns. kummikuljettaja (perehdyttäjä) ja teen parhaani uuden kuljettajan auttamisessa alalle ja talon tapoihin. Toistaiseksi on mennyt hyvin.
> 
> Olen kuitenkin menettänyt toivoni sen suhteen, että voisin vaikuttaa jotenkin globaalisti. Niinpä olen nykyään keskittynyt hoitamaan oman työni, linja-autonkuljettajana, niin hyvin kuin sen osaan. Kun matkustajat pääsevät turvallisesti perille, säilyn itse ehjänä, samoin kalusto ja, ennen kaikkea, saan työstäni asianmukaisen korvauksen niin olen tyytyväinen itseeni. Enempää en voi työssäni tehdä kuin itse osaan. 
> 
> Jos joku kollegani hidastelee, niin se on hänen asiansa. Minä en ole perehdyttänyt hänet tekemään niin. En myöskään ala paimentamaan kollegoitani tai vahtimaan heidän tekemisiään. Hoidan oman työni, sillä siisti.


Eräs autokoulunopettaja totesi asian joskus näin "kun 18-vuotta on kuunneltu takapenkillä iskän tai äidin huutoa ja kiroamista toisia tielleliikkujia kohtaan niin ei autokoulu pysty kahdessa kuukaudessa ihmisen asenteita muuttamaan". Näin se myös menee työpaikoilla. Tässä vuosien varrella on tosiaan tullut nähtyä kaikenlaisia ratinpyörittäjiä ja joutuu kyllä ihan suoraan sanomaan että osa on ollut kokonaan väärällä alalla. Mutta eipä ihmisten asenteita helposti muuteta varsinkin jos toinen ei näe omassa toiminnassaan mitään väärää. Niinkauan kun näiden "tötöilyt" ei vaikuta omaan toimintaan liikenteessä niin näille voi lähinnä naureskella omien korviensa välissä että hienosti meni.  Tarvittaessa palautteille on sitten muut kanavat kuin tämä foorumi vaikka eräs käyttäjä täällä väkisin vänkää aikaa paikkaa ja auton numeroa.

----------


## Salomaa

Siitä olen samaa mieltä että ajoneuvon nopeus bussin sisällä tuntuu erilaiselta kuin bussin perässä ajettaessa. Nykyään on kullakin pysäkillä aika, jolloin bussi siihen saapuu. Tämä pitää hämmästyttävän hyvin paikkansa. Aina ei tietenkään olosuhteista johtuen ole mahdollista. Bussinkuljettaja pyrkii noudattamaan pysäkkikohtaisia aikatauluja. Siten hän ei voi ajaa liian hiljaa eikä liian kovaa.

Bussinkuljettajalla on täysi oikeus valita myös 40 km/h ajonopeus 60/h alueella. Henkilöautolla perässä ajettaessa tätä syytä ei voi nähdä.

Jos hitaasti ajavan bussin numero, aika ja paikka täällä ilmoitettaisiin, niin kävisi ilmi heti reittilokista, että hitaasta ajosta syyttävä puhuisi itsensä pussiin. 

Länsimaisessa demokraattisessa yhteiskunnassa on sellainen periaate, että ihminen on syytön niinkaun kunnes syylliseksi todetaan. Foorumillakaan ei ole esitetty sellaista aineistoa, jonka perusteella voitaisiin sanoa jonkun bussinkuljettajan käyttäneen väärää ajonopeutta. Pelkkä täällä esitetty väite ilman todistusaineistoa ei riitä. Siten Nobinan ja muidenkin liikennöitsijöiden autot vievät minut turvallisesti, koska näin on päätetty ja sovittu. Foorumilla voi purkaa pahaa oloaan, mutta kirjoittelu ei muuta liikennöintitapoja.

----------


## fani

> 50 matkustajan etu menee joukkoliikenteen toteuttamisessa perässä ajavan pikkuauton etua edelle.


Ymmärrän... Entäs silloin kun edellä ajavassa bussissa on kuljettaja + 2 matkustajaa ja takana ajavassa henkilöautossa kuljettaja + 3 matkustajaa. Heidän hiilijalanjälkensähän on tällöin merkittävästi pienempi, joten eikö heidän oikeuksienkin tulisi olla merkittävästi suuremmat? Tai entä silloin kun takana on toinen bussi jossa on enemmän matkustajia ja tämän bussin kuljettaja haluaisi ajaa nopeusrajoituksen sallimaa nopeutta ja edessä oleva hidastelee? Entä onko se väärin jos henkilöauto ajaa edessä alinopeutta, mutta hänellä on enemmän matkustajia? Myöskään sillä ei näytä olevan väliä millaiset ihmiset ja millaisilla määränpääkohteilla ajavat toisten ihmisten edelle. Tämän takia yksinkertaisesti kenenkään ei tulisi alkaa sooloilemaan liikenteessä ja tahallaan poikkeamaan normaalista. 




> Bussinkuljettaja pyrkii noudattamaan pysäkkikohtaisia aikatauluja. Siten hän ei voi ajaa liian hiljaa eikä liian kovaa.
> 
> Bussinkuljettajalla on täysi oikeus valita myös 40 km/h ajonopeus 60/h alueella.


Ensinnäkin. Pienikin aikaan vaikuttava liikennetapahtuma voi luoda sellaisen tilanteen, että bussi on merkittävästi etuajassa. Mm. Tavallista vähemmän liikennettä/matkustajia, Vihreiden aalto. Toisaalta nämä asiat päinvastoin tai onnettomuus/tietyöt/elokapina niin vuoro saattaakin olla myöhässä. Myöhästymisen saa joskus kirittyä takaisin aikatauluun, joskus pysytään about samanverran koko loppumatka myöhässä ja joskus myöhästyminen lähtee ikävästi kertautumaan olosuhteista riippuen, mahdollisesti myöskin siksi, että ko. vuoro kerää seuraavan vuoron matkustajia. Mikäli vuoro on etuajassa niin toki voi ajaa hieman alle rajoituksen (esim. 45kmh 50kmh alueella) tai vaikka 20kmh 60kmh alueella JOS tiellä ei ole muita, mutta tämä vaatii hyvää havainnointia kuljettajalta. 

Muutenkin ammattikuljettajalla soisi olevan sen verran liikennelukutaitoa, että jos ollaan paljon etuajassa niin sitten voi vaikka jäädä pysäkille odottelemaan. Se ei välttämättä matkustajista ole kivaa, mutta muut tienkäyttäjät varmasti arvostaisivat. Onko jotain syytä miksi ei voi toimia näin? On sitäpaitsi monia muitakin tapoja tappaa aikaa kun vain ajamalla alinopeutta.

Ja toiseksi: bussinkuljettajalla ei ole oikeutta valita tarkoituksellisesti ja tahallaan 20kmh alinopeutta ajonopeudeksi ilman pätevää syytä. Ja pysäkkiaikataulut eivät ole pätevä syy!

----------


## Bellatrix

> Ja toiseksi: bussinkuljettajalla ei ole oikeutta valita tarkoituksellisesti ja tahallaan 20kmh alinopeutta ajonopeudeksi ilman pätevää syytä. Ja pysäkkiaikataulut eivät ole pätevä syy!


Juurikin näin. Ajantasauspysäkit ovat sitä varten että niillä sitten odotellaan jos etuajassa ollaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ja toiseksi: bussinkuljettajalla ei ole oikeutta valita tarkoituksellisesti ja tahallaan 20kmh alinopeutta ajonopeudeksi ilman pätevää syytä. Ja pysäkkiaikataulut eivät ole pätevä syy!


Kun bussissa on kahdet lastenvaunut, pyörätuoli ja tolpista kiinni pitäviä seisovia vanhuksia, niin silloin ajtetaan turvallista nopeutta. Bussia käyttävä näkee tilanteen sisällä, mutta perässä ajava henkilöauto ei.

Pysäkkiaikataulut on keskeisin peruste, koska silloin kuljettaja palvelee matkustajia sovitulla tavalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:52 ----------




> Juurikin näin. Ajantasauspysäkit ovat sitä varten että niillä sitten odotellaan jos etuajassa ollaan.


Bussinkäyttäjänä koen paremmaksi tasaisen ajon, sen sijaan että reviteltäisiin tasauspysäkille seisomaan. Ennen muuten tehtiin näin, mutta nykyinen käytäntö on parempi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:54 ----------




> Onko jotain syytä miksi ei voi toimia näin? On sitäpaitsi monia muitakin tapoja tappaa aikaa kun vain ajamalla alinopeutta.
> 
> J


Takana ajava auto pääsee ohi silloin kun bussi pysähtyy pysäkille, saapuu kaksikaistaiselle osuudelle tai risteykseen, jos autot ovat menossa eri suuntiin. Voidaan kysyä, joutuuko HSL-alueella ajamaan monta minuuttia bussin perässä, ettei ohitusmahdollisuutta tulisi ?

----------


## vristo

> Juurikin näin. Ajantasauspysäkit ovat sitä varten että niillä sitten odotellaan jos etuajassa ollaan.


Ei ihan noinkaan. Linja-autoliikenne on aikataulun mukaista liikennettä ja nuo aikataulut ovat osa matkustajapalvelua. Linja-auton on tarkoitus kuljettajaa matkustajia. Sitähän varten koko järjestelmä on olemassa. Jos tasauspysäkille saavutaan useita minuutteja etuajassa, niin silloin homma ei ole mennyt niin kuin pitää. Ammattitaitoinen kuljettaja osaa kyllä säädellä kulkunsa niin, että olisi aikataulun mukaisesti koko matkan.

----------


## hylje

Ihanteellisesti jokainen bussi, ratikka, juna, laiva ym. joukkoliikenneväline on joka ikisellä pysäkillä joko tasan ajallaan tai vähän myöhässä. Ei koskaan, ei koskaan etuajassa. Vaikka busseilla ei yleensä tasata aikaa jokaisella pysäkillä (kyllä pitäisi), ei sillä voi perustella etuajassa ajoa. Jos matkustaja on pysäkillä kun äppi sanoo että pitää olla pysäkillä, niin hän ansaitsee ehtiä kyytiin. 

Jos aikataulu on löysä, on ihan sama että mennäänkö pysäkille hitaasti vai odotellaanko pysäkillä sitten vähän pidempään. Rauhallisempi kyyti lienee taloudellisempaa ja miellyttävämpää kyytiä kaikille paitsi kuumapäisille autoilijoille. Useimmat autoilijatkin ajelevat ihan kaikessa rauhassa, kun perille pääsee tuota pikaa kuitenkin.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Ei ihan noinkaan. Linja-autoliikenne on aikataulun mukaista liikennettä ja nuo aikataulut ovat osa matkustajapalvelua. Linja-auton on tarkoitus kuljettajaa matkustajia. Sitähän varten koko järjestelmä on olemassa. Jos tasauspysäkille saavutaan useita minuutteja etuajassa, niin silloin homma ei ole mennyt niin kuin pitää. Ammattitaitoinen kuljettaja osaa kyllä säädellä kulkunsa niin, että olisi aikataulun mukaisesti koko matkan.


Ei nyt ihan noinkaan. Jo tieliikennelaki, joka koskee yhtä lailla niin henkilöautoilijoita kuin joukkoliikenteen kuljettajiakin kieltää aiheettoman hidastelun kuten jo aiemmin olen todennut (en jaksa kaivaa enää uudestaan linkkiä ko. lainkohtaan, jokainen joka ei usko minua hakekoot sen tällä kertaa ihan itse). Ja tieliikennelaki menee takuuvarmasti aikataulujen, työnjohdon ohjeistusten tai muiden vastaavien syiden / perusteluiden edelle. Niin uskomattomalle kuin se joistakin saattaa tuntuakin...

Eli kuten nimimerkki "fani" jo totesikin: "bussinkuljettajalla ei ole oikeutta valita tarkoituksellisesti ja tahallaan 20kmh alinopeutta ajonopeudeksi ilman pätevää syytä. Ja pysäkkiaikataulut eivät ole pätevä syy!"

Jos ajoajat ovat liian löysät (tai yhtälailla liian tiukat) on aikataulusuunnittelijoiden tehtävä korjata asia.

----------


## vristo

Itse ajan päivittäin liikenteessä (sekä omalla autollani että työssäni bussilla) itseäni hitaammin kulkevien kulkuneuvojen perässä. En minä siitä saa mitään harmaita hiuksia tai tunnetta, että on pakko päästä ohi tai saatika saa mitään liikenneraivokohtauksia. Minulle ne ovat normaaleja liikennetilanteita, joita tulee jatkuvasti. Toki jos olen useampikaistaisella tiellä, niin pyyhkäisen eleettömästi ohi. Mutta jos tällaista mahdollisuutta ei ole, niin sitten mennään sen mukaan.

Itse havaitsen päivittäin esimerkiksi Hämeenlinnanväylällä, että jos Itse ajaa nopeusrajoitusten mukaisesti (80km/h), niin jatkuvasti samaan suuntaan ajaa porukkaa reilusti ylinopeutta. Samaten tietyömaiden aiheuttamia tilapäisiä nopeusrajoitusten alentamisia vain harva noudattaa. Jälkimmäisissa tilanteissa ylinopeutta on porukalla niin paljon, että sakko on mojova tai jopa ajokortti menee hyllylle.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Itse havaitsen päivittäin esimerkiksi Hämeenlinnanväylällä, että jos Itse ajaa nopeusrajoitusten mukaisesti (80km/h), niin jatkuvasti samaan suuntaan ajaa porukkaa reilusti ylinopeutta. Samaten tietyömaiden aiheuttamia tilapäisiä nopeusrajoitusten alentamisia vain harva noudattaa. Jälkimmäisissa tilanteissa ylinopeutta on porukalla niin paljon, että sakko on mojova tai jopa ajokortti menee hyllylle.


Tämä on täysin totta. Itse pyrin aina ajamaan mittarivirhe ja olosuhteet huomioiden nopeusrajoituksen mukaisesti (noh, 1-3 km/h yli etten olisi karavaanari) ja olen huomannut saman jo aikaa sitten. 

Ja oma mielipiteeni on että ylinopeus on yhtä tuomittavaa kuin tarpeeton alinopeudella etanointikin.

----------


## Salomaa

Kumpis aiheuttaa tarpeettomia kuolemia ? Yli- vai alinopeus ?

----------


## tkp

> Kumpis aiheuttaa tarpeettomia kuolemia ? Yli- vai alinopeus ?


Kumpikin aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita https://www.facebook.com/DailyMail/v...8144427096579/

----------


## citybus

> Länsimaisessa demokraattisessa yhteiskunnassa on sellainen periaate, että ihminen on syytön niinkaun kunnes syylliseksi todetaan. Foorumillakaan ei ole esitetty sellaista aineistoa, jonka perusteella voitaisiin sanoa jonkun bussinkuljettajan käyttäneen väärää ajonopeutta. Pelkkä täällä esitetty väite ilman todistusaineistoa ei riitä. Siten Nobinan ja muidenkin liikennöitsijöiden autot vievät minut turvallisesti, koska näin on päätetty ja sovittu. Foorumilla voi purkaa pahaa oloaan, mutta kirjoittelu ei muuta liikennöintitapoja.


Ihan sellainen pikku juttu vaan, että länsimaisessa demokratiassa syyttömyysolettama kytkeytyy rikosprosessiin, ei internetin keskustelufoorumilla käytävään keskusteluun.

Vastakohtaispäätellen: ei tällä foorumilla ole esitetty sellaistakaan aineistoa, jonka perusteella ei voitaisi sanoa jonkun bussinkuljettajan käyttäneen väärää ajonopeutta.

Sinulla on tuossa keskustelutyylissäsi sellainen pieni probleema, että vaikutat toimivan jonkinlaisena omnipotenttina ja kaikkitietävänä tuomarina, joka ikään kuin arvioi meidän muiden keskustelijoiden kertomuksia pitäen lähtökohtaolettamana sitä, että Nobinan bussit eivät hidastele. Jos joku muuta väittää, niin näyttäköön väitteensä toteen.  :Laughing:  No, maailmaan mahtuu puhetta, enkä usko, että olet valmis luopumaan tuon levysi pyörittämisestä.

----------


## vristo

Ajoin toissa päivänä HelBin bussin perässä Hämeenlinnanväylää. Tämän bussin nopeus oli noin 60km/h. Hidasteleeko HelB siis? 

Ei. Bussi oli lähtenyt pysäkiltä ja kun se oli pysähtymässä myös seuraavalle pysäkille, ei ole mitään järkeä kerätä täyttä nopeusrajoituksen mukaista maksiminopeutta.

----------


## citybus

> Kun bussissa on kahdet lastenvaunut, pyörätuoli ja tolpista kiinni pitäviä seisovia vanhuksia, niin silloin ajtetaan turvallista nopeutta. Bussia käyttävä näkee tilanteen sisällä, mutta perässä ajava henkilöauto ei.
> 
> Pysäkkiaikataulut on keskeisin peruste, koska silloin kuljettaja palvelee matkustajia sovitulla tavalla.


Hauskoja yleistyksiä. Minä sentään ajoin bussia melkein vuosikymmenen, ja pyörätuolimatkustaja oli kyydissäni näiden vuosien aikana kolme kertaa. Kahdet lastenvaunut sitäkin useammin, mutta tuskin koskaan oli tilannetta, että vanhus olisi joutunut seisomaan ja pitämään tolpasta kiinni. Yhden kerran jouduin puuttumaan tilanteeseen, jossa hitaasti liikkuva vanhus ei saanut istumapaikkaa. Ilmoitin, että matka ei jatku, ennen kun joku istuvasta nuorisosta luovuttaa rouvalle paikan - ja paikka löytyi. Eli jotain arkijärkeä näihin esimerkkeihinkin.

Kuten jo aiemmin totesin, ei pidä ryhtyä mestaroimaan linja-auton ajamisesta ja oikeasta ajotavasta, jos ei a) omaa linja-auton ajamiseen oikeuttavaa ajokorttia eikä b) ole koskaan ajanut linja-autoa. Matkustajana et pysty arvioimaan kulloinkin turvallista ajonopeutta.

Ja vielä sananen siitä, kun väitit, että pysäkkiaikataulut tuovat jonkinlaisen "sopimuksen" kuljettajan ja matkustajien välille: *yksittäinen pysäkkiaikataulu ei ole kuljettajaa sitova*. Tämän HSL ilmaisee myös selvästi toteamalla kaikissa pysäkkiaikatauluissaan (paitsi välipisteiden), että *ajat ovat arvioituja*. Näissä, kuten varmasti tiedät, vaikka muuta haluatkin nyt taas väittää, ei *sitouduta* mihinkään aikatauluun, vaan annetaan ainoastaan aika-arvio.

Tuosta sinulle esimerkki Kaisaniemenpuiston pohjoisen suunnan pysäkin pysäkkiaikataulusta: https://api.digitransit.fi/timetable...ps/1020105.pdf. Ajopäivien perässä todetaan, että minuuttiajat ovat arvioituja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:32 ----------




> Ajoin toissa päivänä HelBin bussin perässä Hämeenlinnanväylää. Tämän bussin nopeus oli noin 60km/h. Hidasteleeko HelB siis? 
> 
> Ei. Bussi oli lähtenyt pysäkiltä ja kun se oli pysähtymässä myös seuraavalle pysäkille, ei ole mitään järkeä kerätä täyttä nopeusrajoituksen mukaista maksiminopeutta.


Hämeenlinnanväylä onkin melkoinen jäänne menneestä. Kun pysäkeiltä ei ole kunnollisia kiihdytyskaistoja, nopeusrajoitus on 80 km/h ja pysäkkejä on tiheästi, ja osalta vielä kiihdytetään ylämäkeen, auto ei edes ehdi kiihtyä kunnolla ennen kuin pitää alkaa taas hidastamaan.

Oli yksi ikävimmistä paikoista ajaa.

----------


## vristo

> Hämeenlinnanväylä onkin melkoinen jäänne menneestä. Kun pysäkeiltä ei ole kunnollisia kiihdytyskaistoja, nopeusrajoitus on 80 km/h ja pysäkkejä on tiheästi, ja osalta vielä kiihdytetään ylämäkeen, auto ei edes ehdi kiihtyä kunnolla ennen kuin pitää alkaa taas hidastamaan.
> 
> Oli yksi ikävimmistä paikoista ajaa.


Joo, olen itse odottanut kunnollisia bussikaistoja juuri Hämeenlinnanväylälle. Ajoittain niistä on puhuttu, mutta aina jäänyt toteuttamatta. Siinä on muutama erittäin paha pysäkki lähteä pysäkiltä liikkeelle kun takana tulevalla liikenteellä ei ole väistämisvelvollisuutta. 

Itse olen joskus aiheuttanut välillisesti peräänajonkin siinä kun eräs autoilija päättikin antaa minulle tietä pois pysäkkisyvennyksestä (olin vasta ns. pysäkkikaistalla vilkku päällä kiihdyttämässä) ja hänen perässään ajanut autoa ajoi sen perään. En siis painostanut kyseistä autoilijaa tekemään noin, vaan hän vain päätti tehdä noin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lopputulos? Muita tienkäyttäjiä sain varmasti suututettua ja yhden ajamaan päin punaisia (se joutui taakseni tuolla 50-tiellä ja risteysalueella, jossa oli useampi ryhmittymiskaista, se kiilasi naapurikaistan kautta eteeni ja kääntyi sitten aikamoisen vanhoilla vihreillä sinne suuntaan, jonne mäkin olin menossa). Mulla oli hauskaa, mutta jos oikeasti ajaisin noin, olisi kyllä hermot riekaleina. Kulutukseen tuo vaikutti ihan oikeasti. Yleensä bensa-autoni kulutus on luokkaa 77,5 l/100, nyt 6,0. Vihreä matka  harmaat hiukset.


Aiheesta on keskusteltu päättymätöntä kehää satoja viestejä. Pihvi löytyy kuitenkin tästä lainatusta viestistä. 339-DF:n kokeilussa ilman sen suurempaa harjoittelua polttoaineenkulutus laski 20 prosenttia. Jos ajatellaan vaikka 400 bussin liikennöitsijää, jonka bussit ajavat keskimäärin 60 000 km/vuosi, keskikulutus on 35 l/100 km ja polttoaineesta maksetaan ilman ALV:ia 1,80 e/l, on vuotuinen polttoainelasku 15,12 miljoonaa euroa. 20% säästö siitä on vähän yli 3 miljoonaa. Tuollaiset summat pistävät yrityksen varmasti hakemaan hyväksyttävyyden rajaa siinä, paljonko polttoainetta voi säästää, vaikka se sitten aiheuttaisikin haittaa muille tienkäyttäjille.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Aiheesta on keskusteltu päättymätöntä kehää satoja viestejä. Pihvi löytyy kuitenkin tästä lainatusta viestistä. 339-DF:n kokeilussa ilman sen suurempaa harjoittelua polttoaineenkulutus laski 20 prosenttia. Jos ajatellaan vaikka 400 bussin liikennöitsijää, jonka bussit ajavat keskimäärin 60 000 km/vuosi, keskikulutus on 35 l/100 km ja polttoaineesta maksetaan ilman ALV:ia 1,80 e/l, on vuotuinen polttoainelasku 15,12 miljoonaa euroa. 20% säästö siitä on vähän yli 3 miljoonaa. Tuollaiset summat pistävät yrityksen varmasti hakemaan hyväksyttävyyden rajaa siinä, paljonko polttoainetta voi säästää, vaikka se sitten aiheuttaisikin haittaa muille tienkäyttäjille.


Edelleen: Tieliikennelaki. Kannattaa lukea. Ei sen ohi mene edes polttoainesäästöt niin harmilliselta kuin se yrittäjien ja ehkä joidenkin muidenkin mielestä saattaa tuntua. Nämä asiat kannattanee huomioida kilpailutusten yhteydessä tarjousta tehdessään...

----------


## tkp

> Tuollaiset summat pistävät yrityksen varmasti hakemaan hyväksyttävyyden rajaa siinä, paljonko polttoainetta voi säästää, vaikka se sitten aiheuttaisikin haittaa muille tienkäyttäjille.


Joukkoliikenteen kilpailutuksissa ei taida olla sanktioissa listattuna "mainehaitan tuominen joukkoliikenteelle tai tilaajalle"

----------


## vristo

> Joukkoliikenteen kilpailutuksissa ei taida olla sanktioissa listattuna "mainehaitan tuominen joukkoliikenteelle tai tilaajalle"


Ei varmaankaan. Onhan myös tilaajan etu, että operaattorien liikennöintikustannukset ovat mahdollisimman alhaiset. 

Itse odottelen ennakkotapausta, jossa poliisi olisi pysäyttänyt "hidastelevan" bussinkuljettajan takia HSL-alueella. Voi mennä kuitenkin hetki.

----------


## tkp

> Ei varmaankaan. Onhan myös tilaajan etu, että operaattorien liikennöintikustannukset ovat mahdollisimman alhaiset. 
> 
> Itse odottelen ennakkotapausta, jossa poliisi olisi pysäyttänyt "hidastelevan" bussinkuljettajan takia HSL-alueella. Voi mennä kuitenkin hetki.


Jos samaan aikaan kampanjoidaan sen puolesta että yksityisautoilua pitäisi vähentää ja saada siirrettyä yksityisautoilijoita käyttämään joukkoliikennettä niin onhan tuossa pieni ristiriita.

----------


## vristo

> Jos samaan aikaan kampanjoidaan sen puolesta että yksityisautoilua pitäisi vähentää ja saada siirrettyä yksityisautoilijoita käyttämään joukkoliikennettä niin onhan tuossa pieni ristiriita.


Kalliimmat liikennöintikustannukset ---> kalliimmat liikennöintisopimukset ---> kalliimmat matkalippujen hinnat. Sitten karsitaan liikennettä.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Itse odottelen ennakkotapausta, jossa poliisi olisi pysäyttänyt "hidastelevan" bussinkuljettajan takia HSL-alueella. Voi mennä kuitenkin hetki.


Vaikka poliisi ei tarpeetonta hidastelua (mukaanlukien henkilöautot, huom!) valvokaan (kuten ei muuten valvo omien havaintojeni perusteella jalankulkijoiden punaista valoa päin kävelyäkään tai pyöräilijöiden jalkakäytävällä ajamista muutama muukin valvomista ja sanktioimista mielestäni vaativa asia tässä mainitakseni) niin ei se siitä sen laillisempaa tee -vai tekeekö...?

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos samaan aikaan kampanjoidaan sen puolesta että yksityisautoilua pitäisi vähentää ja saada siirrettyä yksityisautoilijoita käyttämään joukkoliikennettä niin onhan tuossa pieni ristiriita.


Klassinen agenttiongelma. Liikennöitsijä optimoi omia kulujaan, ei tilaajan etua. Markkinaehtoisesta liikenteestä ei paljoa hidastelukokemuksista kirjoiteta.

Ja jotta vain Nobinan kyytiä ei houkuttaisi, niin äsken oli Tammelundin Liikenteen kyydissä, jossa matka tuntui koko ajan hitaalta, vaikka edessä katu oli tyhjä. Lähtö tänään 21:llä 17.20 Lauttasaaresta, jos joku haluaa katsoa reittilokia.

----------


## tkp

> Kalliimmat liikennöintikustannukset ---> kalliimmat liikennöintisopimukset ---> kalliimmat matkalippujen hinnat. Sitten karsitaan liikennettä.





> Klassinen agenttiongelma. Liikennöitsijä optimoi omia kulujaan, ei tilaajan etua. Markkinaehtoisesta liikenteestä ei paljoa hidastelukokemuksista kirjoiteta.



Tässä tuleekin yksi esimerkki nykyisen kilpailutetun liikenteen älyttömyydestä. Pitäisi saada joukkoliikenne pidettyä sellaisena että se on oikeasti vaihtoehto omalle autolle tai edes pidettyä nykyiset matkustajat mutta samaan aikaan kaikki pitäisi tehdä mahdollisimman halvalla. Loppujen lopuksi se pärjää joka eniten osaa säästää ja jättää tekemättä sovittuja asioita vaikka sitten joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuuden kustannuksella. Liikennöitsijä saa saman rahan vaikka menisi jossain kohtaa aitojen ali.

Viime talvena eräs Pirkanmaalla toimiva liikennöitsijä ei edes pahimpina kurakausina pessyt autoja viikkoihin. Tuollainen ruskea liikkuva mutakasa ei varmaan houkutellut ketään kyytiin mutta kyllähän tuossa liikennöitsijä säästi mukavan nipun euroja verrattuna niihin jotka hoitivat autojen siivouksen sopimusten mukaan. Ei tarvinnut maksaa auton pesusta, ei kuljettajalle palkkaa auton viemisestä pesuun jne...

Toinen hyvä esimerkki on HSL:n vastaukset valituksiin kuumista autoista näin kesähelteillä kun ilmastoinnit ei toimi. Kuulemma joku käy aamuyöstä joka autosta säätämässä erikseen termostaatit aamun lämpötilan mukaan niin sen takia autossa on kuuma päivällä :o EI voi muuta kun nauraa. Siinä pääsee kumpikin, HSL ja liikennöitsijä halvemmalla kun selitetään vakavalla naamalla jostain termostaatista ja jätetään ilmastoinnit korjaamatta. Sillä että matkustaja tuntee olevansa lähinnä saunassa ei ole kummallekaan väliä. Taas se liikennöitsijä joka pitää ilmastoinnit kunnossa häviää ja miettii seuraavaa kesää että kannattaako kalliita laitteita korjata jos tilaajaa ei kiinnosta että toimiiko ne laitteet vai ei.

Kuten sinä, vristo totesit että sinusta on tullut kyyninen, niin yhtälailla kyyninen minä olen liikenteen tilaajia kohtaan että näillä oikeasti olisi kiinnostusta sitä kohtaan miten liikenne hoidetaan. Tuntuu olevan ajatusmaailma sielläkin että kunhan liikenne hoidetaan mahdollisimman halvalla niin pienille, ja vähän isommillekin rikkeille voidaan ummistaa silmät. Häviäjiä ovat matkustajat ja ne liikennöitsijät jotka tekevät kaiken niinkuin on sovittu ja sopimuksissa lukee.

----------


## vristo

No, siis "tkp": mulla on vielä reilu kymmenen vuotta eläkeikään. Sillä mennään. 😉

----------


## Salomaa

> Eli kuten nimimerkki "fani" jo totesikin: "bussinkuljettajalla ei ole oikeutta valita tarkoituksellisesti ja tahallaan 20kmh alinopeutta ajonopeudeksi ilman pätevää syytä. Ja pysäkkiaikataulut eivät ole pätevä syy!"
> 
> J


missä ja milloin kuljettaja tahallaan ja tarkoituksellisesti ajoi alinopeutta ilman pätevää syytä ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:37 ----------




> Ihan sellainen pikku juttu vaan, että länsimaisessa demokratiassa syyttömyysolettama kytkeytyy rikosprosessiin, ei internetin keskustelufoorumilla käytävään keskusteluun.
> 
> Vastakohtaispäätellen: ei tällä foorumilla ole esitetty sellaistakaan aineistoa, jonka perusteella ei voitaisi sanoa jonkun bussinkuljettajan käyttäneen väärää ajonopeutta.


Todistustaakka on sillä joka syyttää. Syytetään kuljettajia hitaasti ajamisesta, mutta minkäänlaista dokumenttia ei ole esitetty edes yhdestä tapauksesta vieläkään. Rekkakuskie n keskustelu taukotuvassa Nobinan kuskien nopeuksista ei ole todistusaineisto.




> Sinulla on tuossa keskustelutyylissäsi sellainen pieni probleema, että vaikutat toimivan jonkinlaisena omnipotenttina ja kaikkitietävänä tuomarina, joka ikään kuin arvioi meidän muiden keskustelijoiden kertomuksia pitäen lähtökohtaolettamana sitä, että Nobinan bussit eivät hidastele. Jos joku muuta väittää, niin näyttäköön väitteensä toteen.  No, maailmaan mahtuu puhetta, enkä usko, että olet valmis luopumaan tuon levysi pyörittämisestä.


Levyn pyörittämine on alkanut ketjusta Nobinan huono maine sekä täällä on toinen kerta menossa hitaiden bussien teoria. Kyllä jos Sinä vaität että Nobinan autoista jotkut ajavat hiljaa , niin kerro missä ja milloin. En minä ole kaikkitietävä tuomari, mutta harmittaa kun suomalaisesta yrityksesta ja sen työntekijöistä tehdään syyllisiä ilman näyttöä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:46 ----------




> Hauskoja yleistyksiä. Minä sentään ajoin bussia melkein vuosikymmenen, ja pyörätuolimatkustaja oli kyydissäni näiden vuosien aikana kolme kertaa. Kahdet lastenvaunut sitäkin useammin, mutta tuskin koskaan oli tilannetta, että vanhus olisi joutunut seisomaan ja pitämään tolpasta kiinni. Yhden kerran jouduin puuttumaan tilanteeseen, jossa hitaasti liikkuva vanhus ei saanut istumapaikkaa. Ilmoitin, että matka ei jatku, ennen kun joku istuvasta nuorisosta luovuttaa rouvalle paikan - ja paikka löytyi. Eli jotain arkijärkeä näihin esimerkkeihinkin.


 Perässä ajava henkilöauto ei voi tietää mikä tilanne on bussin sisällä. Mutta matkustaja bussin sisällä näkee. Se siitä arkijärjestä.




> Kuten jo aiemmin totesin, ei pidä ryhtyä mestaroimaan linja-auton ajamisesta ja oikeasta ajotavasta, jos ei a) omaa linja-auton ajamiseen oikeuttavaa ajokorttia eikä b) ole koskaan ajanut linja-autoa. Matkustajana et pysty arvioimaan kulloinkin turvallista ajonopeutta.


Ei tämä ole kortin omistamiskysymys, vaan siitä että minä, ammattikuljettaja , HSL sekä liikennöitsijät ovat tyytyväisia joukkoliikenteen toteuttamistapaan, mutta Sinä et.




> Ja vielä sananen siitä, kun väitit, että pysäkkiaikataulut tuovat jonkinlaisen "sopimuksen" kuljettajan ja matkustajien välille: *yksittäinen pysäkkiaikataulu ei ole kuljettajaa sitova*. Tämän HSL ilmaisee myös selvästi toteamalla kaikissa pysäkkiaikatauluissaan (paitsi välipisteiden), että *ajat ovat arvioituja*. Näissä, kuten varmasti tiedät, vaikka muuta haluatkin nyt taas väittää, ei *sitouduta* mihinkään aikatauluun, vaan annetaan ainoastaan aika-arvio.


Kuten ja aiemmin mainitsin ja vristokin mainitsi, pysäkkiaikataulun totetuminen on laadukasta palvelutasoa. Ja nykyään se onnistuu hämmästyttävän usein. Bussinkuljettaja tarvittaessa hidastaa vauhtia, jotta pysäkkiaikataulu toteutuu. Tämä on täysin hyväksyttävää ja hyvä asia. Mutta Sinä vänkäät vastaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:54 ----------




> ...
> 
> Itse odottelen ennakkotapausta, jossa poliisi olisi pysäyttänyt "hidastelevan" bussinkuljettajan takia HSL-alueella. Voi mennä kuitenkin hetki.


Siihen mennee hetki, ja sen jälkeen vasta on oikeutettua puhua hitaasti ajavista busseista.

----------


## zige94

> Siitä olen samaa mieltä että ajoneuvon nopeus bussin sisällä tuntuu erilaiselta kuin bussin perässä ajettaessa. Nykyään on kullakin pysäkillä aika, jolloin bussi siihen saapuu. Tämä pitää hämmästyttävän hyvin paikkansa. Aina ei tietenkään olosuhteista johtuen ole mahdollista. Bussinkuljettaja pyrkii noudattamaan pysäkkikohtaisia aikatauluja. Siten hän ei voi ajaa liian hiljaa eikä liian kovaa.


Mitä ihmettä sä sepustat? Pysäkkikohtaiset aikataulut ovat arvioituja ohitusaikoja. Ei niitä pyritä mitenkään erityisemmin noudattamaan. Ainoat ajat, mitä kuuluu noudattaa on lähtöaika linjan ensimmäiseltä pysäkiltä sekä lähdöt väliaikapysäkeiltä: näiltä ei lähdetä etuajassa.
Jos mä noudattaisin jokaista pysäkkikohtaista aikataulua niin päätepysäkille saavuttaisiin reilusti myöhässä. Esim. omalla liikennöintialueellani on reittejä, jossa saatat olla lähtöpysäkin ja väliaikapysäkin välillä ensiksi jopa 4 minuuttia etuajassa ja silti väliaikapysäkille saavutkin myöhässä, vaikket olisi kertaakaan pysähtynyt matkalla pysäkille ja olet ajanut suurinta sallittua nopeutta. Jos odottelisin tai hidastelisin sen verta että tuo 4 minuuttia etuajassa menisi nollaan, olisin vähän ajan päästä 4 minuuttia myöhässä. Tämän vuoksi niillä pysäkkikohtaisilla ajoilla ei ole mitään merkitystä, vain ja ainoastaan lähtöpysäkillä sekä väliaikapysäkeillä. Jos pysäkkiajat olisivat jokseenkin paikkaansa pitäviä, voisi niitä "noudattaa" paremmin, mutta kun täällä päin tuntuu että ne pysäkkien ohitusajat on arvottu jostain hatusta tyyliin.

Jos sattuu olemaan sellainen reitti, jossa tiedän ettei ole tuollaisia epäloogisuuksia vaan mennään "oikeasti" etuajassa niin saatan pysäkille tehdä toiminnot hitaammin, odottaa hieman pidempään ennen kuin pysäkiltä lähden liikkeelle yms. (edellyttäen että on pysäkkisyvennys eikä ajorata-pysäkki). Mutta liikennevirrassa en ala laskemaan nopeutta ilman kunnollista syytä ja sitä ei ole se että olen etuajassa.




> Kun bussissa on kahdet lastenvaunut, pyörätuoli ja tolpista kiinni pitäviä seisovia vanhuksia, niin silloin ajtetaan turvallista nopeutta.


Yhdetkään lastenvaunut tai pyörätuolit eivät ole aiheuttaneet sitä, että tarvisi ajonopeutta suoralla tiellä muuttaa. Kyllä, esimerkiksi käännöksissä ja liikenneympyröissä ajan vielä rauhallisemmin kun on lastenvaunut, pyörätuoli tai seisojia kuin silloin kun on vain istujia. Mutta suoralla tiellä ajonopeus on kuitenkin sama. Kiihdytykset ja jarrutukset ovat samanlaisia itselläni aina, tasaisia & pehmeitä (asiakaspalautteiden perusteella). Ainoa poikkeus, jossa itse olen tiedostaen ajanut hieman hitaammin, on ~100 koululaisen tuulilasikuorma, jossa ajetaaan 80km/h nopeusrajoitusalueella mutkaisella ja epätasaisella tiellä. Siinä on n. 50 seisovaa koululaista, pakkautunut tiiviisti, joten ajan yleensä n. 65-70 km/h.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Perässä ajava henkilöauto ei voi tietää mikä tilanne on bussin sisällä. Mutta matkustaja bussin sisällä näkee. Se siitä arkijärjestä.


Ei voikaan, mutta jos bussin sisällä on käynnissä uhkaava tilanne, miksi kuljettaja kiihdyttäisi vauhtia ja alkaisi ajamaan ohittajan perässä  kiinni niin kuin citybus mainitsi tapahtuneen?

----------


## citybus

> Perässä ajava henkilöauto ei voi tietää mikä tilanne on bussin sisällä. Mutta matkustaja bussin sisällä näkee. Se siitä arkijärjestä.


Viestintäsi alkaa olla melko sekavaa. Kuten sinun olisi suomen kielen taitoisena tullut kontekstista ymmärtää, tarkoitin sitä, että käyttämäsi esimerkki pyörätuoleineen, lastenvaunuineen ja vanhuksineen oli täysin hypoteettinen eikä normaalia joukkoliikennevälineen täyttöastetta kuvaava.

Tiedätkö muuten, kuka tietää vielä vähemmän tilanteesta bussin sisällä kuin se henkilöautoilija? Sinä, joka et edes ole paikalla.





> Ei tämä ole kortin omistamiskysymys, vaan siitä että minä, ammattikuljettaja , HSL sekä liikennöitsijät ovat tyytyväisia joukkoliikenteen toteuttamistapaan, mutta Sinä et.
> 
> Kuten ja aiemmin mainitsin ja vristokin mainitsi, pysäkkiaikataulun totetuminen on laadukasta palvelutasoa. Ja nykyään se onnistuu hämmästyttävän usein. Bussinkuljettaja tarvittaessa hidastaa vauhtia, jotta pysäkkiaikataulu toteutuu. Tämä on täysin hyväksyttävää ja hyvä asia. Mutta Sinä vänkäät vastaan.


Viestisi on sekava ja totuudenvastainen. Kuten zige94 mainitsi, pysäkkiaikataulua ei voi noudattaa eikä se ole kuljettajaa sitova aikataulu, ja kuten voit itse HSL:n aikataulusta todeta, pysäkkiaikataulut ovat laskennallisia arvioita. Ja kun kahden pysäkin välimatka voi olla alle minuutin, jokaiselle pysäkille ei voida antaa eri minuutin aikataulua tietylle vuorolle. Pysäkkiaikataulusta ei myöskään tule sitovaa sillä, että sinä jankutat kerta toisensa jälkeen sen jotenkin "sitovan" kuljettajaa.

Minä en ole missään väittänyt, etten olisi tyytyväinen joukkoliikenteen toteuttamistapaan. Sekava väitteesi ei tältäkään osin pidä paikkaansa. Sen sijaan sinun käsityksesi joukkoliikennevälineiden kuljettamisesta tuntuu olevan täysin todellisuudesta vieraantunut.

En tiedä, johtuuko sekava keskustelutapasi siitä, ettet ymmärrä viestien kontekstia, käsiteltävää asiaa vai onko viestintäsi vain trollausta, mutta yritä edes pysyä faktojen lähimailla viestinnässäsi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:21 ----------




> Toinen hyvä esimerkki on HSL:n vastaukset valituksiin kuumista autoista näin kesähelteillä kun ilmastoinnit ei toimi. Kuulemma joku käy aamuyöstä joka autosta säätämässä erikseen termostaatit aamun lämpötilan mukaan niin sen takia autossa on kuuma päivällä :o EI voi muuta kun nauraa. Siinä pääsee kumpikin, HSL ja liikennöitsijä halvemmalla kun selitetään vakavalla naamalla jostain termostaatista ja jätetään ilmastoinnit korjaamatta. Sillä että matkustaja tuntee olevansa lähinnä saunassa ei ole kummallekaan väliä. Taas se liikennöitsijä joka pitää ilmastoinnit kunnossa häviää ja miettii seuraavaa kesää että kannattaako kalliita laitteita korjata jos tilaajaa ei kiinnosta että toimiiko ne laitteet vai ei.


Valitin itse aikanaan toistuvasti Veolian kuumista VDL:istä linjoilla 68 ja 71, ja toisinaan neuvoin jopa kuljettajaa painamaan ilmastoinnin päälle. HSL:n vastaukset olivat toistuvasti ylimalkaisia todeten, että "ilmastointi on päällä automaattisesti". No on varmaan, kun sisällä on yli 30 astetta lämmintä ja jäähdytyssymbolin ympärillä ei pala valo.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse odottelen ennakkotapausta, jossa poliisi olisi pysäyttänyt "hidastelevan" bussinkuljettajan takia HSL-alueella. Voi mennä kuitenkin hetki.


Kyllä se pysäytys saataisiin helposti aikaan vaikka huomenna, mutta se, että poliisimies määräisi oikeasti sakon, tai lähinnä kai liikennevirhemaksun, sitä saa kyllä odotella kauan. Tieliikennelaki kun kuuluu niihin lakeihin, jonka toteutumista valvotaan vain joiltakin osin ja jonka pykälistä vain osan noudattamista pidetään tarpeellisena. Bellatrix jo luettelikin monia muita käytännössä dekriminalisoituja tekoja, vaikka ne siellä laissa lukevatkin.




> Levyn pyörittämine on alkanut ketjusta Nobinan huono maine sekä täällä on toinen kerta menossa hitaiden bussien teoria.


Miten usein olet ajanut autolla bussin perässä ja seurannut nopeusmittarista edessä kulkevan bussin nopeutta verraten sitä tieosuuden nopeusrajoitukseen?

----------


## vristo

> Kyllä se pysäytys saataisiin helposti aikaan vaikka huomenna, mutta se, että poliisimies määräisi oikeasti sakon, tai lähinnä kai liikennevirhemaksun, sitä saa kyllä odotella kauan. Tieliikennelaki kun kuuluu niihin lakeihin, jonka toteutumista valvotaan vain joiltakin osin ja jonka pykälistä vain osan noudattamista pidetään tarpeellisena. Bellatrix jo luettelikin monia muita käytännössä dekriminalisoituja tekoja, vaikka ne siellä laissa lukevatkin.


Joo, totta.
Moni rikkoo päivittäin tieliikennelaki jopa törkeällä piittaamattomalla tavalla: suojatien eteen pysähtyneet ajoneuvon ohittaminen pysähtymättä, stop-liikennemerkin noudattamatta jättäminen jne.

Tätä Twitter-tiliä on mielenkiintoista seurata:

https://twitter.com/DPasterstein?t=I...9JGliog_g&s=09

----------


## fani

> Joo, totta.
> Moni rikkoo päivittäin tieliikennelaki jopa törkeällä piittaamattomalla tavalla: suojatien eteen pysähtyneet ajoneuvon ohittaminen pysähtymättä, stop-liikennemerkin noudattamatta jättäminen jne.
> 
> Tätä Twitter-tiliä on mielenkiintoista seurata:
> 
> https://twitter.com/DPasterstein?t=I...9JGliog_g&s=09


Raivostuttava henkilö kieltämättä joskus. Tällä hetkellä viimeisinkin twiitti, jossa puoliperävaunuyhdistelmä kääntyy risteyksestä oikealle. Ikäänkuin kuljettajalla olisi ollut mitään mahdollisuutta nähdä pyöräilijä joka meinasi hänen kylkeensä ajaa. Pyöräilijä tulee takaviistosta pimeältä puolelta ja kaikenlisäksi seinä näköesteenä. Jos taas olisi pysähtynyt ja kiivennyt pelkääjän puolelle katsomaan niin olen melko varma, että poliisilla olisi ollut jotain kysymyksiä siitäkin toimintamallista. Tajuaakohan komisario miten hankalaa tuolta on havainnoida mitä tahansa muuta suuntaa kuin eteenpäin.. 

Toisessa twiitissä sen sijaan Salomaan kovasti ihannoima ammattikuljettaja, jotka tekevät kuten parhaaksi katsovat.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mitä ihmettä sä sepustat? Pysäkkikohtaiset aikataulut ovat arvioituja ohitusaikoja. Ei niitä pyritä mitenkään erityisemmin noudattamaan. ....


Ainakin jossain vaihheessa busseissa oli näyttö, joka näyttö sen, oliko bussi etuajassa vai jäljessä. En ole varma onko sellaista enää. Olen ymmärtänyt että tuo laite nimenomaan myötävaikuttaa siihen että kuljettajalla on mahdollisuus ajaa pysäkkikohtaisten aikataulujen mukaisesti. Itse joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä olen havainut niiden täsmäävän hämmästyttävän hyvin. Ei niitä tietenkään huonoissa keliolosuhteissa ja vaikeissa ruuhkissa voi ottaa huomioon. Vristo otti tämän asian yhteydessä esiin joukkoliikenteen palvelutason. Kannattaa kerrata tuo Vriston viesti.
.




> Yhdetkään lastenvaunut tai pyörätuolit eivät ole aiheuttaneet sitä, että tarvisi ajonopeutta suoralla tiellä muuttaa. ..


Käytän joukkoliikennettä itse kaupunkialueella. Kaupunkialueella tilanne on eri.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:44 ----------




> Ei voikaan, mutta jos bussin sisällä on käynnissä uhkaava tilanne, miksi kuljettaja kiihdyttäisi vauhtia ja alkaisi ajamaan ohittajan perässä  kiinni niin kuin citybus mainitsi tapahtuneen?


Kirjoitat että "mainitsi tapahtuneen". Olisiko voitu kirjoittaa myös: "väitti tapahtuneen". Tai tulkitsi niin tapahtuneen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:46 ----------




> ...
> 
> Miten usein olet ajanut autolla bussin perässä ja seurannut nopeusmittarista edessä kulkevan bussin nopeutta verraten sitä tieosuuden nopeusrajoitukseen?


Tuolla lauseella puhuit itsesi pussiin. Eihän se ole tarkoituskaan että bussi pyrkisi saavuttamaan tieosuuden suurimman sallitun nopeuden. Tarkoitan nyt esim Helsingin kaupunkialuetta. Niiden nopeusrajoitusmerkkien sijaan kannattaa kiinnittää huomio tasaiseen ja turvalliseen ajoon. Kirjoitit itse myös polttoainesäästöistä, joita Kuukanko hyvin täsmensi. Sitä tuskin kiistät että tämä polttoainesäästö tulee lähitulevaisuudessa vielä merkityksellisemmäksi asiaksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:51 ----------




> ..
> 
> Toisessa twiitissä sen sijaan Salomaan kovasti ihannoima ammattikuljettaja, jotka tekevät kuten parhaaksi katsovat.


Ainakin jossain määrin ihannoin raskasta työtä tekevää kuljettajaa, joka vie minut turvallisesti paikasta toiseen. Myönnän että olen suorastaan suuttunut siitä, että ilman näyttöä mollataan projektiluonteiseti joukkoliikenneyritys ja sen kuljettajat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:53 ----------




> Kyllä se pysäytys saataisiin helposti aikaan vaikka huomenna, mutta se, että poliisimies määräisi oikeasti sakon, tai lähinnä kai liikennevirhemaksun, sitä saa kyllä odotella kauan. ...?


Ei se poliisi pysäytä, kun tajuaa täysin kuljettaja suorittaa työtään ja osaa tehdä oikeat ratkaisut.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:59 ----------




> ..
> 
> Viestisi on sekava ja totuudenvastainen. Kuten zige94 mainitsi, pysäkkiaikataulua ei voi noudattaa eikä se ole kuljettajaa sitova aikataulu, ja kuten voit itse HSL:n aikataulusta todeta, pysäkkiaikataulut ovat laskennallisia arvioita. Ja kun kahden pysäkin välimatka voi olla alle minuutin, jokaiselle pysäkille ei voida antaa eri minuutin aikataulua tietylle vuorolle. Pysäkkiaikataulusta ei myöskään tule sitovaa sillä, että sinä jankutat kerta toisensa jälkeen sen jotenkin "sitovan" kuljettajaa.


Minä en ole missään vaiheessa väittänyt pysäkkiaikataulun sitovan kuljettajaa. Olen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä todennut että bussi tulee hämmästyttävän useasti pysäkille pysäkkikohtaisen aikataulun mukaan. Vristo täsmensi hyvin tämän asian merkitystä. Kannattaa kerrata tuo Vriston viesti.

----------


## tkp

> Ainakin jossain määrin ihannoin raskasta työtä tekevää kuljettajaa, joka vie minut turvallisesti paikasta toiseen. Myönnän että olen suorastaan suuttunut siitä, että ilman näyttöä mollataan projektiluonteiseti joukkoliikenneyritys ja sen kuljettajat.



Et tunnu ymmärtävän sitä että asioista voidaan keskustella yleisellä tasolla menemättä yksityiskohtiin. Täällä monet käyttäjät ovat yleisellä tasolla kirjoittaneet havaintojaan  että Nobinan autot ajavat välillä huomiota herättävän hitaasti. Se ei tarkoita sitä että sinulle aletaan vääntämään rautalangasta yksittäistä tapausta. Ei vaikka kuinka väkisin vääntäisit asiaa. Meillä ei ole Suomessa salomaan oikeusistuinta jossa jonkun pitäisi todistaa kuinka Nobina viisi vuotta sitten ajeli itäväyllä 30 km/h alle rajoituksen.

----------


## fani

> Ei se poliisi pysäytä, kun tajuaa täysin kuljettaja suorittaa työtään ja osaa tehdä oikeat ratkaisut.


Jännä sinänsä, että Dennis Pastersteinin mukaan poliisi pysäytti ja antoi sakot sekä puoliperävaunuyhdistelmän kuljettajalle, sekä tilauslinja-auton kuljettajalle, vaikka hekin tekivät vain työtään - ja omasta mielestään varmaan oikeat ratkaisutkin. Ammattikuljettajia molemmat.

----------


## tkp

> Jännä sinänsä, että Dennis Pastersteinin mukaan poliisi pysäytti ja antoi sakot sekä puoliperävaunuyhdistelmän kuljettajalle, sekä tilauslinja-auton kuljettajalle, vaikka hekin tekivät vain työtään - ja omasta mielestään varmaan oikeat ratkaisutkin. Ammattikuljettajia molemmat.


Noh, Kuopion turma osoitti että varsinkin tilausajoista voi löytyä kaikenlaista ammattilaista ja yrittäjää.

----------


## vristo

> Tällä hetkellä viimeisinkin twiitti, jossa puoliperävaunuyhdistelmä kääntyy risteyksestä oikealle. Ikäänkuin kuljettajalla olisi ollut mitään mahdollisuutta nähdä pyöräilijä joka meinasi hänen kylkeensä ajaa. Pyöräilijä tulee takaviistosta pimeältä puolelta ja kaikenlisäksi seinä näköesteenä. Jos taas olisi pysähtynyt ja kiivennyt pelkääjän puolelle katsomaan niin olen melko varma, että poliisilla olisi ollut jotain kysymyksiä siitäkin toimintamallista. Tajuaakohan komisario miten hankalaa tuolta on havainnoida mitä tahansa muuta suuntaa kuin eteenpäin...


 Se on kieltämättä hankalaa. 
Mutta: 
Meillä on busseissa nykyään oikealla puolella toinen pienempi laajakulmapeili, jolla näkee aika hyvin. Ja uusimmissa (mm. BYDit) on kamerat, jotka näyttävät oikean kyljen tapahtumia ajon aikana. Lisäksi teen itse seuraavasti kun lähestyn vastaavaa risteystä kuin tuossa twiitissä: katson jo hyvissä ajoin, että onko pyöräilijöitä lähestymässä minun oikealla puolellani. Jos on niin olen erittäin varovainen enkä aloita varsinaista kääntymistäni ennen kuin mahdollinen pyöräilijä on mennyt. Minun työurani pahin liikenneonnettomuus (vuonna 1992) on nimenomaan pyöräilijän kanssa enkä halua uusia sitä. Täytyy vaan olla erittäin varovainen heidän kanssaan.

----------


## fani

> Noh, Kuopion turma osoitti että varsinkin tilausajoista voi löytyä kaikenlaista ammattilaista ja yrittäjää.


Siis en missään nimessä sano etteikö kuljettaja olisi sakkoaan ansainnut tässä tilanteessa. Muunmuassa Ajo- ja lepoaikasäädökset on olemassa ihan hyvästä syystä ja niitä tulee noudattaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:28 ----------




> Se on kieltämättä hankalaa. 
> Mutta: 
> Meillä on busseissa nykyään oikealla puolella toinen pienempi laajakulmapeili, jolla näkee aika hyvin. Ja uusimmissa (mm. BYDit) on kamerat, jotka näyttävät oikean kyljen tapahtumia ajon aikana. Lisäksi teen itse seuraavasti kun lähestyn vastaavaa risteystä kuin tuossa twiitissä: katson jo hyvissä ajoin, että onko pyöräilijöitä lähestymässä minun oikealla puolellani. Jos on niin olen erittäin varovainen enkä aloita varsinaista kääntymistäni ennen kuin mahdollinen pyöräilijä on mennyt. Minun työurani pahin liikenneonnettomuus (vuonna 1992) on nimenomaan pyöräilijän kanssa enkä halua uusia sitä. Täytyy vaan olla erittäin varovainen heidän kanssaan.


Hankala yrittää selittää, mutta tuollaisesta korkeasta vanhasta Scaniasta ei ole niin hyvät näkymät maan tasolle kuin bussista. Käytännössä oikealle katsottaessa bussin ohjaamosta näät esteettömästi, ehkä jopa hieman takaviistoon jos jaksaa vähän kurottaa, mutta tuolta näät ihmisiä 20m päässä, katuvaloja ynnä muita epäolennaisia asioita. Rekoissa on ihan järjetön kuollut kulma (ihan kokemuksesta). Ja esimerkiksi tuossa on tuo seinä edessä sen verran pitkälle lähelle risteystä, että jos pyöräilijä tuli kovaa vauhtia niin ei häntä olisi mitenkään pystynyt näkemään. 

Kuljettaja teki mitä todennäköisimmin tuon käännöksen niin hyvin kuin mahdollista eikä fyysisesti mitenkään pystynyt havaitsemaan pyöräilijää ja sai silti sakot. Oikealla tilannenopeudella todella hiljaa risteykseen, niin että toinen osapuoli voi vaikuttaa lopputulemaan. Jos tuossa tilanteessa olisi ollut jalankulkijoita pyöräilijän sijaan niin mitään tuollaista tuskin olisi tapahtunut. Pyöräilystä pitäisi todella opettaa jotakin koulussa... Joillakin ei valitettavasti ole alkeellisintakaan käsitystä miten liikenteessä pitäisi toimia.

Toki myöskin hyvä, että tekniikka tulee avuksi asioissa joita voi olla hankala muuttaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Et tunnu ymmärtävän sitä että asioista voidaan keskustella yleisellä tasolla menemättä yksityiskohtiin. Täällä monet käyttäjät ovat yleisellä tasolla kirjoittaneet havaintojaan  että Nobinan autot ajavat välillä huomiota herättävän hitaasti. Se ei tarkoita sitä että sinulle aletaan vääntämään rautalangasta yksittäistä tapausta. Ei vaikka kuinka väkisin vääntäisit asiaa. Meillä ei ole Suomessa salomaan oikeusistuinta jossa jonkun pitäisi todistaa kuinka Nobina viisi vuotta sitten ajeli itäväyllä 30 km/h alle rajoituksen.


On oikeus ja kohtuus kun jostain syytetään, niin annetaan edes yksi esimerkki. Mutta ei tietenkään anneta, koska reittilokista voidaan tarkistaa, kuinka asia todellisuudessa oli. Siten väitteen perättömyys ilmenisi heti kättelyssä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:47 ----------




> Jännä sinänsä, että Dennis Pastersteinin mukaan poliisi pysäytti ja antoi sakot sekä puoliperävaunuyhdistelmän kuljettajalle, sekä tilauslinja-auton kuljettajalle, vaikka hekin tekivät vain työtään - ja omasta mielestään varmaan oikeat ratkaisutkin. Ammattikuljettajia molemmat.


Poliisi pysäyttää kun on syy. Turvallinen ja taloudellinen ajotapa ei ole bussin pysäyttämisen syy. Sitä tarkoitin.

----------


## vristo

> Hankala yrittää selittää, mutta tuollaisesta korkeasta vanhasta Scaniasta ei ole niin hyvät näkymät maan tasolle kuin bussista. Käytännössä oikealle katsottaessa bussin ohjaamosta näät esteettömästi, ehkä jopa hieman takaviistoon jos jaksaa vähän kurottaa, mutta tuolta näät ihmisiä 20m päässä, katuvaloja ynnä muita epäolennaisia asioita. Rekoissa on ihan järjetön kuollut kulma (ihan kokemuksesta). Ja esimerkiksi tuossa on tuo seinä edessä sen verran pitkälle lähelle risteystä, että jos pyöräilijä tuli kovaa vauhtia niin ei häntä olisi mitenkään pystynyt näkemään. 
> 
> Kuljettaja teki mitä todennäköisimmin tuon käännöksen niin hyvin kuin mahdollista eikä fyysisesti mitenkään pystynyt havaitsemaan pyöräilijää ja sai silti sakot. Oikealla tilannenopeudella todella hiljaa risteykseen, niin että toinen osapuoli voi vaikuttaa lopputulemaan. Jos tuossa tilanteessa olisi ollut jalankulkijoita pyöräilijän sijaan niin mitään tuollaista tuskin olisi tapahtunut. Pyöräilystä pitäisi todella opettaa jotakin koulussa... Joillakin ei valitettavasti ole alkeellisintakaan käsitystä miten liikenteessä pitäisi toimia.
> 
> Toki myöskin hyvä, että tekniikka tulee avuksi asioissa joita voi olla hankala muuttaa.


Kieltämättä on noin ja itsellenikin tapahtuu arviointivirheitä pyöräilijöiden suhteen vielä nykyäänkin. Kun yhteiskuntamme on sellainen, että lapsetkin pyöräilevät, niin esimerkiksi pyöräilijäajokortin vaatiminen voisi olla aika mahdoton ajatus.

----------


## fani

> Kieltämättä on noin ja itsellenikin tapahtuu arviointivirheitä pyöräilijöiden suhteen vielä nykyäänkin. Kun yhteiskuntamme on sellainen, että lapsetkin pyöräilevät, niin esimerkiksi pyöräilijäajokortin vaatiminen voisi olla aika mahdoton ajatus.


Se tosiaan olisi epärealistinen ajatus. Pyöräilijöihin liittyvät usein minunkin arviointivirheeni liikenteessä vaikka en periaatteessa tekisikään mitään väärin. Tähän täsmennykseksi, että usein pyöräilijätkään ei tee mitään väärin, mutta joiltakin heiltä saattaa puuttua se ajokorttien tuoma liikennelukutaito.

----------


## vristo

> Se tosiaan olisi epärealistinen ajatus. Pyöräilijöihin liittyvät usein minunkin arviointivirheeni liikenteessä vaikka en periaatteessa tekisikään mitään väärin. Tähän täsmennykseksi, että usein pyöräilijätkään ei tee mitään väärin, mutta joiltakin heiltä saattaa puuttua se ajokorttien tuoma liikennelukutaito.


Oma lukunsa ovat ne pyöräilyaktivistit, jotka ajavat tuolla liikenteessä "minulla on oikeus"-asenteella. He hakevat konflikteja muun liikenteen kanssa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:49 ----------

Poliisi ottaa kantaa pyöräilijöihinkin:

https://twitter.com/PoliisiHKallio/s...0btaOlvnQ&s=19

----------


## citybus

> Käytän joukkoliikennettä itse kaupunkialueella. Kaupunkialueella tilanne on eri.


Ei ole. Terveisin kaupunkialueella bussia ajanut.





> Kirjoitat että "mainitsi tapahtuneen". Olisiko voitu kirjoittaa myös: "väitti tapahtuneen". Tai tulkitsi niin tapahtuneen.


"Tyhjät tynnyrit kolisevat eniten". Tämä lausahdus palautui juuri jostain syystä mieleeni.




> Tuolla lauseella puhuit itsesi pussiin. Eihän se ole tarkoituskaan että bussi pyrkisi saavuttamaan tieosuuden suurimman sallitun nopeuden. Tarkoitan nyt esim Helsingin kaupunkialuetta. Niiden nopeusrajoitusmerkkien sijaan kannattaa kiinnittää huomio tasaiseen ja turvalliseen ajoon. Kirjoitit itse myös polttoainesäästöistä, joita Kuukanko hyvin täsmensi. Sitä tuskin kiistät että tämä polttoainesäästö tulee lähitulevaisuudessa vielä merkityksellisemmäksi asiaksi.


Oletko, Salomaa, ajatellut ryhtyä linja-autonkuljettajien kouluttajaksi? Tunnut tuntevan liikenneympäristön ja auton ajamisen käytännöt ja knopit paljon paremmin kuin foorumin ammattikuljettajat.

Kovasti myös kikkailet todistustaakoilla, syyttömyysolettamilla, väitteillä jne. Mikset hakenut aikanaan lukemaan lakia? Vai haitko jopa?




> Ainakin jossain määrin ihannoin raskasta työtä tekevää kuljettajaa, joka vie minut turvallisesti paikasta toiseen. Myönnän että olen suorastaan suuttunut siitä, että ilman näyttöä mollataan projektiluonteiseti joukkoliikenneyritys ja sen kuljettajat.


Totta kai mollaan kuljettajaa, joka ensin hidastelee edessäni ja sen jälkeen hiissaa 12 tonnia painavan bussinsa kiinni takapuskuriini aiheuttaen minulle vaaraa. Tällaista toimintaa on jopa suotavaakin mollata. En vain mollaa tällaista kuljettajaa nettifoorumeilla tunnistettavasti, vaan sen puolen hoidan keskenäni HSL:n ja mahdollisesti poliisin kanssa, en jonkun anonyymin nimimerkki Salomaan, joka puolustelee tällaista muille tienkäyttäjille vaaraa aiheuttavaa toimintaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:09 ----------




> On oikeus ja kohtuus kun jostain syytetään, niin annetaan edes yksi esimerkki. Mutta ei tietenkään anneta, koska reittilokista voidaan tarkistaa, kuinka asia todellisuudessa oli. Siten väitteen perättömyys ilmenisi heti kättelyssä.


Jaa, tämä sama jankutus jatkui vielä seuraavassakin viestissäsi.

No ei anneta sinulle, ei, koita nyt jo hyväksyä se. Perustelut ovat tuossa edellä.

----------


## fani

> Turvallinen ja taloudellinen ajotapa ei ole bussin pysäyttämisen syy. Sitä tarkoitin.


Olet täysin oikeassa. Turvallinen ja taloudellinen ajotapa ei ole bussin pysäyttämisen syy. Meillä on tästä määritelmästä nyt hieman eri käsitys. Laki ja valtaosa tienkäyttäjistä ovat kanssani samaa mieltä ja se riittänee tältä erää. Alinopeutta ei pidä ajaa. Sitä ei juurikaan valvota, mutta paheksutaan laajalti. Jos bussinkuljettaja ajaa 45kmh 50kmh rajoitetulla suoralla näköesteettömällä tiellä ilman, että on pysäkkejä näköpiirissä ja ilman, että olosuhteet ovat heikot niin siitä tuskin moni polttaa hihojaan ja jos polttaa niin voi katsoa peiliin. Jos kuljettaja samoissa olosuhteissa ajaa 30kmh niin silloin ammattikuljettaja tekee väärin ja turhautuminen häneen on mielestäni ymmärrettävää.

Milloin ikinä bussissa on pyörätuoli, kahdet lastenvaunut, seisovia epästabiileja vanhuksia, 50 matkustajaa, katastrofi bussin sisällä ja joku foorumilainen henkilöautolla bussin takana? Ei koskaan. Jätetään tää tähän. Hidastelu on ongelma, ei kovin iso sellainen, eikä pelkästään Nobinan. Monta pientä ongelmaa HSL-alueen bussiliikenteessä on aiheuttanut sen, että enää en bussia kovin mielelläni käytä. Kuljettajat omalla toiminnalla voivat tehdä joukkoliikenteestä parempaa. Olen ollut lukuisten loistavien ja hyvien kuljettajien kyydissä ja myöskin huonojen kuljettajien kyydissä. Joitakin kuljettajia ei hirveästi kiinnosta, joka on ihan ymmärrettävää periaatteessa (ei moraalisesti, mutta loogisesti päätellen) Syitä tähän voi olla monia. Hyvä imago on kuitenkin tärkeä asia niin bussin sisällä kuin ulkonakin jos halutaan houkutella autoilijoita julkisten käyttäjiksi.

----------


## citybus

> Kuljettaja teki mitä todennäköisimmin tuon käännöksen niin hyvin kuin mahdollista eikä fyysisesti mitenkään pystynyt havaitsemaan pyöräilijää ja sai silti sakot. Oikealla tilannenopeudella todella hiljaa risteykseen, niin että toinen osapuoli voi vaikuttaa lopputulemaan. Jos tuossa tilanteessa olisi ollut jalankulkijoita pyöräilijän sijaan niin mitään tuollaista tuskin olisi tapahtunut. Pyöräilystä pitäisi todella opettaa jotakin koulussa... Joillakin ei valitettavasti ole alkeellisintakaan käsitystä miten liikenteessä pitäisi toimia.
> 
> Toki myöskin hyvä, että tekniikka tulee avuksi asioissa joita voi olla hankala muuttaa.


Helsingin liikenneympäristö on myös poliittisista syistä valitettavasti sellainen, että rekkaliikenne kulkee vilkkaiden jalankulkualueiden läpi mm. Jätkäsaaressa ja Kalasatamassa. Sörnäistentunneli tuo toki 10 vuoden päästä helpotusta Kalasataman vaaralliseen sumppuun. Jätkäsaaren risteyksessä näkee valitettavan usein vaaratilanteita spandex-hirmujen sotkiessa väkisin kääntyvien autojen väliin. En tarkoita, etteikö kääntyvän auton pitäisi väistää, totta kai pitää, mutta kun itse pyöräilen keskustassa, otan autoilun realiteetit huomioon.

Voi vain miettiä, kuinka paljon keskustan liikenneympäristöä olisi voitu parantaa jalankulun ja pyöräilyn kannalta turvallisemmaksi sillä 250 miljoonalla, anteeksi, miljardilla, joka menee pienen pussinperälähiön raitiovaunusiltaan.

----------


## vristo

Yksi ongelma on aika akuutti työvoimapula koko kuljettaja-alalla. Kilpailutukset, erilaiset kriisit (mm. korona) ovat tehneet työstämme epävarmaa ja työpaikka on periaatteessa katkolla joka vuosi. Samalla työn kuormittavuus ja vaatimukset (mm. tilaajan taholta) ovat kasvaneet. Väkeä käy kokeilemassa alaa ja kun eivät, syystä tai toisesta, jää alalle ja toisaalta loppupäästä alkaa ns. suuret ikäluokat jäädä eläkkeelle. Sellainen liikennealan "perustyöntekijäkanta" hupenee koko ajan. Kuitenkin tilattu ja yhtiöiden kilpailutuksissa voittaman liikenne pitäisi pystyä hoitamaan. Esimerkiksi seuraavan vuoden kuljettajatarve (menemättä yhtiösalaisuuden piirissä oleviin asioihin) HSL-bussiliikenteessä on varsin mielenkiintoinen ja haastava. Pitäisi pystyä hoitamaan liikenne, joka on hetken aikaa laajempaa/suppeampaa ja sitten taas päinvastoin. 

Bussinkuljettajaksi pääsee nykyään vähemmällä ajo-opetustuntimäärällä kuin minulla on viikossa työtunteja. Tämä valitettavasti näkyy perehdyttäjän työssä.

----------


## fani

> Yksi ongelma on aika akuutti työvoimapula koko kuljettaja-alalla. Kilpailutukset, erilaiset kriisit (mm. korona) ovat tehneet työstämme epävarmaa ja työpaikka on periaatteessa katkolla joka vuosi. Samalla työn kuormittavuus ja vaatimukset (mm. tilaajan taholta) ovat kasvaneet. Väkeä käy kokeilemassa alaa ja kun eivät, syystä tai toisesta, jää alalle ja toisaalta loppupäästä alkaa ns. suuret ikäluokat jäädä eläkkeelle. Sellainen liikennealan "perustyöntekijäkanta" hupenee koko ajan. Kuitenkin tilattu ja yhtiöiden kilpailutuksissa voittaman liikenne pitäisi pystyä hoitamaan. Esimerkiksi seuraavan vuoden kuljettajatarve (menemättä yhtiösalaisuuden piirissä oleviin asioihin) HSL-bussiliikenteessä on varsin mielenkiintoinen ja haastava. Pitäisi pystyä hoitamaan liikenne, joka on hetken aikaa laajempaa/suppeampaa ja sitten taas päinvastoin. 
> 
> Bussinkuljettajaksi pääsee nykyään vähemmällä ajo-opetustuntimäärällä kuin minulla on viikossa työtunteja. Tämä valitettavasti näkyy perehdyttäjän työssä.


Näin muuten ilmoituksen jossain joka oli linja-autonkuljettajan koulutus (ehkä oppisopimuksella jopa?) ja silmään pisti epätavallisen lyhyt kesto. Olikohan kyse joistakin viikoista? 

Itse spekuloin, että korona osaltaan vaikutti tähän hidasteluun jos aikatauluihin tuli yhtäkkiä melkolailla tyhjää ja osa kuljettajista olisi ratkaissut tilanteen tällä tavalla. En tosin ole alalla niin tämä ei välttämättä pidä paikkaansa.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Jos Nobinan tapa toimia on samanlainen kuin muiden liikennöitsijöiden, miksi lopputulos on erilainen? Miksi ne kunhnustelijat on Nobinan kuskeja? Miksei PL aja 60-tiellä 43 km/h? Miksi käy niin, että kun joudun bussin perään ja kiinnitän huomiota sen kuhnusteluun, sieltä löytyy Nobinan liikemerkki, mutta kun joudun bussin perään enkä asiaa sen enempää ennätä miettiä, se on Åbergin tai Pohjolan auto, kun sitten huomaan tsekata?
> 
> Mä kokeilin tuossa huvikseni ajella nobinaa tänään iltapäivällä. Vältin kiihdytyksiä ja jarrutuksia viimeiseen asti ja kun oli pakko, niin mahdollisimman hitaasti. Tiellä, jolla rajoitus on 50, ajoin autoni mittarin mukaan tasaista 46 vauhtia, en hitaampaa kehdannut. Silläkin pätkällä keräsin perääni aikamoisen jonon, josta yksi yritti kovasti ohi ja yksi kevari menikin ohi. Polkimien välttely oli tavallaan hauskaa, mutta kävi kyllä sääliksi muita tienkäyttäjiä. Moottoritielle liittyessäni kiihdytin niin hitaasti kuin kehtasin. Olin ajatellut huristella 80-vauhtia satasen alueella, mutta en sitten kuitenkaan pystynyt siihen. Mittari näytti korkeimmillaan 98.
> 
> Lopputulos? Muita tienkäyttäjiä sain varmasti suututettua ja yhden ajamaan päin punaisia (se joutui taakseni tuolla 50-tiellä ja risteysalueella, jossa oli useampi ryhmittymiskaista, se kiilasi naapurikaistan kautta eteeni ja kääntyi sitten aikamoisen vanhoilla vihreillä sinne suuntaan, jonne mäkin olin menossa). Mulla oli hauskaa, mutta jos oikeasti ajaisin noin, olisi kyllä hermot riekaleina. Kulutukseen tuo vaikutti ihan oikeasti. Yleensä bensa-autoni kulutus on luokkaa 77,5 l/100, nyt 6,0. Vihreä matka  harmaat hiukset.


Heräsipä mielenkiinto siihen, kuinka paljon itseasiassa säästitkään tuolla kokeilullasi joten räknätäänpäs (=lasketaanpas) hieman:

Normaalilla ajotavallasi, olettaen bensankulutukseksi tuon suurimman antamasi luvun eli 7,5 litraa / 100 km bensakulusi per 100 km olisivat olleet tämän päiväisellä Vartiokylän Shellin litrahinnalla (95E 2,224 ) 16,68 . Kokeilunaikaisella ajotavallasi bensakulut (kulutus mainitsemasi 6 l / 100km) olivat samalla matkalla 13,34 . Säästit sataa kilometriä kohden siis 3 euroa 34 senttiä eli kilometrikohtainen säästösi oli noin 0,03  (tarkka luku: 0,0334 ).

Tällä reilun kolmen sentin kilometrikohtaisella säästöllä (et maininnut kokeilumatkan pituutta joten kokonaissäästöäsi en pysty laskemaan) sait siis suututettua varmuudella ainakin yhden kanssakulkijasi sekä omien sanojesi mulkaan pitkällä tähtäimellä itsellesi harmaita hiuksia ja hermosi riekaleiksi (korjaa jos ymmärsin väärin).

Kyllä kannatti.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

No niin, tulipahan tänään matkustettua pitkästä aikaa bussilla. Kiinnitin tätä keskustelua mielessä pitäen huomiota kuljettajien ajotapaan. Reissasin Kauniaisista Kauniaisiin Tapiolan ja Matinkylän kautta linjoilla 549, 111 ja 533. Matkan aikana olin neljän eri kuljettajan kyydissä melko normaalilla espoolaisella tieverkolla.

Ensimmäisenä oli 549:llä Nobinan kuljettaja, joka ajoi mielestäni hyvin, riittävän nopeasti silti kaahaamatta. Stensintiellä olevalla katutyömaalla kuljettaja ajoi hyvin varovasti ahtaista kohdista, juuri kuten pitääkin.

Seuraavaksi puikkoihin nousi Klovin varikon kohdalla toinen kuljettaja, jonka ajaminen oli mielestäni hieman ennakoimatonta. Punaisiin valoihin hidastettiin viime tingassa ja Vanha-Mankkaantiellä olevassa liikenneympyrässä kuljettaja meinasi ajaa liikenneympyrässä ajavan Audin eteen, mutta tajusi asian ja ehti pienellä äkkijarrutuksella estämään vaaratilanteen syntymisen. Lisäksi hidastetöyssyihin ei juuri hidastettu koko matkalla, vaan Citaro rämähti aika kovaa jokaisen töyssyn yli.

Tapiolassa nousin 111:een, jolla matkustin Matinkylään. HelBin kuljettaja ajoi VDL:llä hyvin tasaisesti ja esimerkillisesti koko matkan.

Matinkylässä vaihdoin 533:seen, jonka kyydistä minulla ei ole myöskään mitään sanottavaa. Kaikki sujui kuten pitikin ja matka oli mukava, joskin hieman hikinen Citaron ilmastointilaitteen puhinasta huolimatta.

*En koko reissulla törmännyt minkäänlaiseen hidastelemiseen, josta täällä Nobinan kuljettajia syytetään.* Toki "koeryhmäni" oli melko pieni, mutta en viitsinyt istua koko iltapäivää bussissa, varsinkaan kun en ollut matkalla mihinkään.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei ole. Terveisin kaupunkialueella bussia ajanut.


Kaupunkialueella on liikennevaloja , suojateitä sekä pysäkkitiheys suurempi.








> Oletko, Salomaa, ajatellut ryhtyä linja-autonkuljettajien kouluttajaksi? Tunnut tuntevan liikenneympäristön ja auton ajamisen käytännöt ja knopit paljon paremmin kuin foorumin ammattikuljettajat.
> 
> Kovasti myös kikkailet todistustaakoilla, syyttömyysolettamilla, väitteillä jne. Mikset hakenut aikanaan lukemaan lakia? Vai haitko jopa?


En kikkaile enkä ole hakenut oikeustieteelliseen. Olen tyytyväinen HSL-liikenteeseen. Enkä siksi valita siitä.







> Totta kai mollaan kuljettajaa, joka ensin hidastelee edessäni ja sen jälkeen hiissaa 12 tonnia painavan bussinsa kiinni takapuskuriini aiheuttaen minulle vaaraa. Tällaista toimintaa on jopa suotavaakin mollata. En vain mollaa tällaista kuljettajaa nettifoorumeilla tunnistettavasti, vaan sen puolen hoidan keskenäni HSL:n ja mahdollisesti poliisin kanssa, en jonkun anonyymin nimimerkki Salomaan, joka puolustelee tällaista muille tienkäyttäjille vaaraa aiheuttavaa toimintaa.


Yksittäisä tapauksia en ole kiistänytkään missään vaiheessa.






> No ei anneta sinulle, ei, koita nyt jo hyväksyä se. Perustelut ovat tuossa edellä.


 Jos HSL-alueella olisi hitaasti ajavien bussien ongelma, asia olisi käsittelyssä joukkoliikenteestä päättävissä elimissä. Mutta jos 4 kirjoittaa nettifoorumilla näkee ongelmia, niin se ei muodosta ongelmia HSL:lle ja eikä minulle. Se jos mikä on sitä tyhjien tynnyreiden kolinaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:52 ----------




> Tapiolassa nousin 111:een, jolla matkustin Matinkylään. HelBin kuljettaja ajoi VDL:llä hyvin tasaisesti ja esimerkillisesti koko matkan.
> 
> Matinkylässä vaihdoin 533:seen, jonka kyydistä minulla ei ole myöskään mitään sanottavaa. Kaikki sujui kuten pitikin ja matka oli mukava, joskin hieman hikinen Citaron ilmastointilaitteen puhinasta huolimatta.
> 
> *En koko reissulla törmännyt minkäänlaiseen hidastelemiseen, josta täällä Nobinan kuljettajia syytetään.* Toki "koeryhmäni" oli melko pieni, mutta en viitsinyt istua koko iltapäivää bussissa, varsinkaan kun en ollut matkalla mihinkään.


Noin ne minunkin joukkoliikennematkani sujuvat. Joskus 15 päivässä. Tämä hidasteluongelma on 4 joukkoliikennefoorumin kirjoittajien päässä.

----------


## tkp

> Tämä hidasteluongelma on 4 joukkoliikennefoorumin kirjoittajien päässä.


Ylläpito voisi laittaa trollin jäähylle

----------


## Bellatrix

> Noin ne minunkin joukkoliikennematkani sujuvat. Joskus 15 päivässä. Tämä hidasteluongelma on 4 joukkoliikennefoorumin kirjoittajien päässä.


15 matkaa on aika mitätön osa siitä kokonaismäärästä mitä HSL -alueella matkoja tehdään per päivä. Itse en ainakaan lähtisi noin pienellä otannalla esittämään minkäänlaisia väitteitä tai vaatimaan todisteita siitä miten ne lukemattomat muut matkat ovat sujuneet tai olleet sujumatta. Mutta tätähän sinä et egosentrisessä maailmankuvassasi näemmä suostu ymmärtämään.

Menen nyt täydellisesti offtopic, mutta koska tuo jatkuva vänkäämisesi ottaa minua ja kaikesta päätellen joitakin muitakin tämän foorumin jäseniä jo ajatteluelimeen vaikka se aluksi kieltämättä hieman huvittavaa olikin niin se sallittakoot:

Yhtähyvin tuolla sinun logiikallasi minäkin voisin väittää että koska itse en ole koskaan saanut Loton päävoittoa niin sen saaminen ei ole mahdollista. Veikkaus on vain kehitellyt suuren huijauksen jossa se aina silloin tällöin väittää jonkun sen voittaneen vaikka todellisuudessa ne rahat käytettiin johtajien bonuksiin.
Tokihan tämä väite on täysin bullshittiä kuten kaikki vähänkin omilla aivoillaan ajattelemaan kykenevät henkilöt tajuavat mutta epäloogisuudessaan samaa luokkaa kuin nuo sinunkin sepustuksesi.

----------


## vristo

> Ylläpito voisi laittaa trollin jäähylle


Mun mielestäni tämän kehää kiertävän viestiketjun voisi laittaa jäähylle.

----------


## Salomaa

> 15 matkaa on aika mitätön osa siitä kokonaismäärästä mitä HSL -alueella matkoja tehdään per päivä. Itse en ainakaan lähtisi noin pienellä otannalla esittämään minkäänlaisia väitteitä tai vaatimaan todisteita siitä miten ne lukemattomat muut matkat ovat sujuneet tai olleet sujumatta. Mutta tätähän sinä et egosentrisessä maailmankuvassasi näemmä suostu ymmärtämään.
> 
> Menen nyt täydellisesti offtopic, mutta koska tuo jatkuva vänkäämisesi ottaa minua ja kaikesta päätellen joitakin muitakin tämän foorumin jäseniä jo ajatteluelimeen vaikka se aluksi kieltämättä hieman huvittavaa olikin niin se sallittakoot:
> 
> Yhtähyvin tuolla sinun logiikallasi minäkin voisin väittää että koska itse en ole koskaan saanut Loton päävoittoa niin sen saaminen ei ole mahdollista. Veikkaus on vain kehitellyt suuren huijauksen jossa se aina silloin tällöin väittää jonkun sen voittaneen vaikka todellisuudessa ne rahat käytettiin johtajien bonuksiin.
> Tokihan tämä väite on täysin bullshittiä kuten kaikki vähänkin omilla aivoillaan ajattelemaan kykenevät henkilöt tajuavat mutta epäloogisuudessaan samaa luokkaa kuin nuo sinunkin sepustuksesi.


Joukkoliikennefoorumilla kuljettaja on syyllistynyt johonki, kun täällä esitetään. Eli alinopeuteen. Sitten lanseeraatte täysin uuden ajatteluperustan. Syyllisyyden toteamiseksi ei tarvitse esittää todisteita.

Sekö on epäloogista että syyllisyys pitää todistaa ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:37 ----------




> Mun mielestäni tämän kehää kiertävän viestiketjun voisi laittaa jäähylle.


Antaa nyt pyöriä sananvapauden nimissä viel ä muutaman viikon. Jos se saa kaikki tajuamaan että alinopeuslevyä ei kannata kolmatta kertaa laittaa soimaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:39 ----------




> 15 matkaa on aika mitätön osa siitä kokonaismäärästä mitä HSL -alueella matkoja tehdään per päivä. Itse en ainakaan lähtisi noin pienellä otannalla esittämään minkäänlaisia väitteitä tai vaatimaan todisteita siitä miten ne lukemattomat muut matkat ovat sujuneet tai olleet sujumatta. Mutta tätähän sinä et egosentrisessä maailmankuvassasi näemmä suostu ymmärtämään.
> 
> .


Vuodesta 1979 lähtien olen käyttänyt Helsingin ja ympäristön joukkoliikennettä. Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä täällä on muitakin eivätkä hekään ole nähneet alinopeusongelmaa. Vänkääjä on se joka ensimmäisenä esittää perättömän väitteen ja saa mukaansa muutaman muun joukkoliikenneharrastajan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mun mielestäni tämän kehää kiertävän viestiketjun voisi laittaa jäähylle.


Ketju jää itsekseen jäähylle, jos kukaan ei viitsi vastata kehää kiertäviin väitteisiin. Niin kauan kun joku jaksaa, niin annan halukkaiden käyttää energiaansa tuohon vääntämiseen, vaikkei se mihinkään näytä johtavankaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ketju jää itsekseen jäähylle, jos kukaan ei viitsi vastata kehää kiertäviin väitteisiin. Niin kauan kun joku jaksaa, niin annan halukkaiden käyttää energiaansa tuohon vääntämiseen, vaikkei se mihinkään näytä johtavankaan.


Itselleni kirkaistuivat ainakin käsitteet: Ammattikuljettaja, joukkoliikenteen harrastaja ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä.

Lisään vielä että totesin äsken että olen käyttänyt Helsingin ja ympäristön joukkoliikennetä vuodesta 1979. Koko ajan joukkoliikenne on kehittynyt parempaan suuntaan.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Vänkääjä on se joka ensimmäisenä esittää perättömän väitteen ja saa mukaansa muutaman muun joukkoliikenneharrastajan.


Olit aiemmin vaatimassa todisteita niiltä (esim. käsittääkseni allekirjoittanut) jotka ovat täällä väittäneet Nobinan kuljettajien SATUNNAISESTI ajavan alinopeutta. Nyt itse väität että valehtelemme.
Todistustaakka kääntyi nyt sinulle: Todista väitteesi että valehtelemme esittämällä aukottomat todisteet esim. reittilokin tietojen pohjalta että tässä ketjussa puheena ollutta *noin 10+ km/h alinopeutta ajamista ei tapahdu koskaan* -tai jos et siihen pysty niin ole jo lopultakin hiljaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Olit aiemmin vaatimassa todisteita niiltä (esim. käsittääkseni allekirjoittanut) jotka ovat täällä väittäneet Nobinan kuljettajien SATUNNAISESTI ajavan alinopeutta. Nyt itse väität että valehtelemme.
> Todistustaakka kääntyi nyt sinulle: Todista väitteesi että valehtelemme esittämällä aukottomat todisteet esim. reittilokin tietojen pohjalta että tässä ketjussa puheena ollutta noin 10+ km/h *alinopeutta ajamista ei tapahdu koskaan* -tai jos et siihen pysty niin ole jo lopultakin hiljaa.


Kuljettaja valitsee tilanteeseen sopivan nopeuden. Jos se on väärä nopeus, teidän pitää todistaa se. Kun kuljettaja turvallisesti lähestyy punaisia valoja, suojatietä tai pysäkkiä, se ei ole alinopeutta.

----------


## vristo

> Ketju jää itsekseen jäähylle, jos kukaan ei viitsi vastata kehää kiertäviin väitteisiin. Niin kauan kun joku jaksaa, niin annan halukkaiden käyttää energiaansa tuohon vääntämiseen, vaikkei se mihinkään näytä johtavankaan.


Leipää ja sirkushuveja.😊

----------


## citybus

> Leipää ja sirkushuveja.😊


Tästä tuli kieltämättä ihan hauskaa seurattavaa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

> Matinkylässä vaihdoin 533:seen, jonka kyydistä minulla ei ole myöskään mitään sanottavaa. Kaikki sujui kuten pitikin ja matka oli mukava, joskin hieman hikinen Citaron ilmastointilaitteen puhinasta huolimatta.


Olitkohan minun kyydissäni eilen? Ajoin nimittäin koko työvuoroni linjoja 532 ja 533 (533 nimenomaan iltapäivällä). Autona oli  Citaro (Nob 1020).

----------


## 339-DF

> Ketju jää itsekseen jäähylle, jos kukaan ei viitsi vastata kehää kiertäviin väitteisiin. Niin kauan kun joku jaksaa, niin annan halukkaiden käyttää energiaansa tuohon vääntämiseen, vaikkei se mihinkään näytä johtavankaan.


Itse asiassa mun mielestä on johtanut hyvinkin. Ei täällä enää kiistetä (no ehkä Salomaata lukuunottamatta) "vihreän matkan" seurauksia muulle liikenteelle eikä kiistetä sen olemassaoloa ylipäätään, kuten aluksi. Myös tuo ajotavan vaikutus polttoaineenkulutukseen tuli ainakin minulle yllätyksenä, ihan tämän ketjun ansiosta.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Olitkohan minun kyydissäni eilen? Ajoin nimittäin koko työvuoroni linjoja 532 ja 533 (533 nimenomaan iltapäivällä). Autona oli  Citaro (Nob 1020).


Suattaapi olla. Melkoisen kehnossa kunnossa tuo 1020 näyttää muuten olevan, aika sotkuinen sisältä ja kolhittu ulkoa.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Tänään 617 / Helb 1833 Kurvista Lentoasemalle klo 8:21 ei ainakaan "hidastellut".  :Very Happy:  Auto oli jumbon pysäkillä datan mukaan 6min etuajassa. Kuljettaja ajoi reippaanlaisesti mutta miellyttävästi.

----------


## Makke93

617:lla taitaa olla muutenkin aikataulussa löysää. Eilen kun kävin linjan kyydissä, vaikka 13:05 Rautatientorilta lähteneen vuoron ei aikataulun mukaan pitäisi olla Lentoasemalla kuin vasta 13:48, ehdin 13:44 lähteneeseen 561:een ja olin senkin kyydissä jo 4min ennen lähtöä.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Tänään 617 / Helb 1833 Kurvista Lentoasemalle klo 8:21 ei ainakaan "hidastellut".  Auto oli jumbon pysäkillä datan mukaan 6min etuajassa. Kuljettaja ajoi reippaanlaisesti mutta miellyttävästi.


Kyseessä olikin siis 615 lähdöllä 8:21 Kurvista. Tajusin ettei 617 mene jumbon kautta  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

> Suattaapi olla. Melkoisen kehnossa kunnossa tuo 1020 näyttää muuten olevan, aika sotkuinen sisältä ja kolhittu ulkoa.


Mersu on kyllä yksi parhaita autoja ajaa.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Mersu on kyllä yksi parhaita autoja ajaa.


Uskon. Muistan, kun Mersut oli syksyllä 2015 ihan uusia ja satuin osumaan Uusmäen päätepysäkille, jossa e23:lta tauolla oleva Nobinan kuljettaja hehkutti 38:lla taukoilevalle HelBin kuljettajalle, miten hyviä autoja Citarot ovat.

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

> Mersu on kyllä yksi parhaita autoja ajaa.


Ja ne ovat kyllä aivan parhaiden joukossa jos ei ihan parhaimpia autoja matkustaa, joten toivottavasti tulee lisää mersuja HSL-liikenteeseenkin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ja ne ovat kyllä aivan parhaiden joukossa jos ei ihan parhaimpia autoja matkustaa, joten toivottavasti tulee lisää mersuja HSL-liikenteeseenkin.


502:n linjalla olevat mersut on ihan mukavia matkustaakin.

----------


## Count

Tuohon hidasteluun liittyen tuli vanhoja muistikuvia mieleen aiheesta.

93/94 olin Karamalmilla vuorotöissä ja erityisesti aamuvuorosta kotiin päin (l. Karamalmi-HKI linja-autoasema) eräs kuljettaja oli säännönmukaisesti hyvinkin 15min hitaampi kuin linjan normaalit kuljettajat.
Kyyti oli kyllä tasaista, mutta meno ei silti tuntunut kovin jouhevalta. 

 Joku ehkä muistaa linjanumeron ja liikennöitsijän.
Pysäkki on näemmä nimeltään Karanristi.

Toinen samalta aikakaudelta mieleen jäänyt kuski samoilta linjoilta oli nuori kaveri joka oli edellisen kuskin täysi vastakohta. Meno oli niin kisahenkistä, että automaattivaihteisen bussin vaihdekeppiä piti silti itse renkuttaa pakkovaihteilta isommalle ja takaisin. En tosin huomannut, että tämä kuski olisi ollut perillä sen nopeammin kuin "normaalisti" ajaneet kuskitkaan.

----------


## Bussihullu

En nyt aio vääntää tästä liikennöitsijästä mitään, mutta tänään oli linjalla 572K erittäin hidasta kyytiä... Kehä 3:lla on Reittilokin mukaan ajeltu semmoista kuuttakymppiä (80 km/h alueella) ja Kyytitiellä kolmeakymppiä (Paikkatietoikkunan mukaan 60 km/h alueella?) sekä Lentoasemantiellä kolmeakymppiä (50 km/h alueella). 

Toki aina voi sanoa, että kuljettajalla oli turvallisuuteen vedoten syy pitää yllä näin hidasta vauhtia, mutta hidasta se todella oli.

----------


## fani

> En nyt aio vääntää tästä liikennöitsijästä mitään, mutta tänään oli linjalla 572K erittäin hidasta kyytiä... Kehä 3:lla on Reittilokin mukaan ajeltu semmoista kuuttakymppiä (80 km/h alueella) ja Kyytitiellä kolmeakymppiä (Paikkatietoikkunan mukaan 60 km/h alueella?) sekä Lentoasemantiellä kolmeakymppiä (50 km/h alueella). 
> 
> Toki aina voi sanoa, että kuljettajalla oli turvallisuuteen vedoten syy pitää yllä näin hidasta vauhtia, mutta hidasta se todella oli.


Kyytitie on nykyään 50kmh Vanhan Lahdentien itäpuolta lukuunottamatta, joka on 40kmh. Se onkin ainut pätkä missä tuo 30kmh olisi jollain muotoa hyväksyttävää...

----------


## Bellatrix

> En nyt aio vääntää tästä liikennöitsijästä mitään...


Nobina. Kuten varmaan arvasittekin (ja salomaa saa taas vettä myllyynsä...).

----------


## HeSa

Tässä ketjussa on keskusteltu hidastelusta aikaisemminkin. Mikäli muistan oikein kaikki alkoi siitä kun Nobina tai HSL halusi edistää täsmällisyytä siten ettei sanktioiden uhalla saisi mistään pysäkistä lähteä etuajassa. Matkustajana en ole seurannut tätä sen kummemmin enkä tiedä pitääkö tämä käsitys vielä paikkansa. Kuljettajat kertovat varmasti tämän päivän tilanteesta. Mutta edellyttäen että y.o. käsitykseni  on oikein eikä mikään ole muuttunut sopisi tämä keskustelu pikemminkin sijoittaa semmoiseen ketjuun kun esim. "liikennöitsijöiden toiminta" tai "HSL:n toiminta" koska silloin työnantajan ohjeet voivat asettaa sen kuljettajat ikävään asemaan kun he huomaavat ajavansa etuajassa. Silloin täytyy käytännössä valita joko hidastelun tai pysäkeillä odottamisen välillä. Hidastelu ajon aikana ärsyttää sekä takana tulevaa likennettä että matkustajia ja pysäkeillä odottaminen minuuttikaupalla ennen likkeellelähtöä ärsyttää matkustajia sekin. 

Mikäli vuorovälit ovat verrattain lyhyitä vanha käytäntö että pysäkkien aikataulut ovat vain viitteellisiä kelpaavat ainakin mulle. Jos kuvittelee että voi saapua pysäkille prikulleen samanaikaisesti aikataulun lähtöajan kanssa ja siten myöhästyy bussista voi mun mielestä vaan katsoa peiliin ja odottaa seuraavaa lähtöä. Mikäli lähtöjä on vaan harvoin, esim. kerran tai pari tunnissa on tietenkin täysin paikallaan ettei pysäkkiä ohiteta etuajassa. Täytyy myös muistaa että sellainen ajonopeus joka kaikissa olosuhteissa täyttäisi kaikki työnantajan toivomuksia ja tarkasti pitäisi laadittuja aikatauluja liikennesääntöjä noudattaen ja muuttuvia liikennetilanteita huomioonottaen on pelkkä toiveajattelu.

Ja sanktioiden (management by perkele) asemesta parempi ajatus olisi kuljettajille jonkinlainen palkitsemisohjelma ystävällisyydestä, täsmällisyydestaä ja taloudellisesta ajotavasta sopivan pitkää aikaväliä käyttäen ettei syntyisi turhaa streessiä joka ikisen pysäkin välillä.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tässä ketjussa on keskusteltu hidastelusta aikaisemminkin. Mikäli muistan oikein kaikki alkoi siitä kun Nobina tai HSL halusi edistää täsmällisyytä siten ettei sanktioiden uhalla saisi mistään pysäkistä lähteä etuajassa. Matkustajana en ole seurannut tätä sen kummemmin enkä tiedä pitääkö tämä käsitys vielä paikkansa. Kuljettajat kertovat varmasti tämän päivän tilanteesta. Mutta edellyttäen että y.o. käsitykseni  on oikein eikä mikään ole muuttunut sopisi tämä keskustelu pikemminkin sijoittaa semmoiseen ketjuun kun esim. "liikennöitsijöiden toiminta" tai "HSL:n toiminta" koska silloin työnantajan ohjeet voivat asettaa sen kuljettajat ikävään asemaan kun he huomaavat ajavansa etuajassa. Silloin täytyy käytännössä valita joko hidastelun tai pysäkeillä odottamisen välillä. Hidastelu ajon aikana ärsyttää sekä takana tulevaa likennettä että matkustajia ja pysäkeillä odottaminen minuuttikaupalla ennen likkeellelähtöä ärsyttää matkustajia sekin. 
> 
> Mikäli vuorovälit ovat verrattain lyhyitä vanha käytäntö että pysäkkien aikataulut ovat vain viitteellisiä kelpaavat ainakin mulle. Jos kuvittelee että voi saapua pysäkille prikulleen samanaikaisesti aikataulun lähtöajan kanssa ja siten myöhästyy bussista voi mun mielestä vaan katsoa peiliin ja odottaa seuraavaa lähtöä. Mikäli lähtöjä on vaan harvoin, esim. kerran tai pari tunnissa on tietenkin täysin paikallaan ettei pysäkkiä ohiteta etuajassa. Täytyy myös muistaa että sellainen ajonopeus joka kaikissa olosuhteissa täyttäisi kaikki työnantajan toivomuksia ja tarkasti pitäisi laadittuja aikatauluja liikennesääntöjä noudattaen ja muuttuvia liikennetilanteita huomioonottaen on pelkkä toiveajattelu.
> 
> Ja sanktioiden (management by perkele) asemesta parempi ajatus olisi kuljettajille jonkinlainen palkitsemisohjelma ystävällisyydestä, täsmällisyydestaä ja taloudellisesta ajotavasta sopivan pitkää aikaväliä käyttäen ettei syntyisi turhaa streessiä joka ikisen pysäkin välillä.


Muutamia huomioita ansiokkaaseen kirjoitukseesi:

- Kuten jo aiemminkin olen todennut tarpeeton hidastelu liikenteessä (koskee muuten niin henkilöautoja kuin linja-autojakin, huom) on paitsi ärsyttävää myös laitonta vaikka tätä viimeksi mainittua sanaa jotkut tämän foorumin jäsenistä eivät suostukaan ymmärtämään (ehkeivät he tiedä mitä sana "laiton" tarkoittaa...). Ja nyt siis puhutaan edelleen jopa kymmeniä kilometrejä tunnissa alle rajoituksen ajamisesta, ei mistään parin-kolmen km/h:n alituksesta.

- Yksikään työnantajan ohjeistus EI MENE lain yläpuolelle vaikka tiedän omastakin kokemuksestani työelämässä että jotkut pikkupomot luulevat asian niin olevan. Työntekijän rankaiseminen sillä perusteella että hän ei suostu rikkomaan laikia työtehtävässään on (ainakin oman käsitykseni perusteella -asiantuntijat, siis oikeat, ei "asiantuntijat", korjatkoot jos olen väärssä) puolestaan työnantajan taholta laitonta toimintaa ja tällöin asia kannattaa viedä ammattiliiton tietoon joka varmasti ryhtyy asiassa toimenpiteisiin ellei kyseessä ole ns. "paperiliitto".

- Pysäkkiaikataulut (poislukien väliaikapysäkit) ovat edelleen viitteellisiä, niissä on mainittu että ajat ovat arvioituja ohitusaikoja. Matkustajan on syytä huomioida tämä olipa linjan vuoroväli 5 minuuttia tai tunti. Mikäli halutaan että kuljetusyksikkö ei ohita pysäkkiä missään tilanteessa etuajassa on nämä arvioaikataulut laadittava siten että kuljetusyksikkö on hiljaisimpana aikanakin nopeusrajoituksia noudattaen pysäkillä aikaisintaan ko. aikatauluun merkittynä aikana tai sitten myöhässä. HSL ei kuitenkaan mitä ilmeisimmin tätä halua koska aikataulut on laadittu niin kuin ne nyt on eli keskimääräisten ajoaikojen perusteella.

----------


## vristo

Linjasta 572/K ja Kehä III:sta totean sen verran, että kyseessä on erittäin haastava linja. Vihreä matka ei yleensä edes onnistuu tuolla linjalla. 

Kun työvuorolistassa on linjaa 572/K verraten harvoin, niin yksittäiselle kuljettajalle saattaa tulla viikkojen tai kuukausienkin tauko, ettei kyseistä linjaa ole ajo-ohjelmassa ollenkaan. Kun sitten jonain työpäivänä sitä onkin esimerkiksi yhdestä kahteen kierrosta, niin pitää taas muistella, että mitenköhän se reitti oikein menikään. Kehä III:llä osa pysäkeistä on itse tiellä ja osa pysäkeistä on rampeissa. Varsinkin jälkimmäisille pääseminen edellyttää tiettyjä kikkoja, jotka vaan täytyisi muistaa etukäteen. Jos nämä "kikat" missaa, niin jää koko pysäkki väliin ja siinä tapauksessa peli on menetetty ja koko linjasivusta tulee ajamaton. Tai väärin ajetun rampin johdosta joutuu aivan väärään paikkaan. Kehä III:lla on jatkuvat raskas liikennevirta, eikä siellä voi ruveta mihinkään äkkiliikeisiin. Lisäksi jotkin pysäkeistä itse kehällä ovat varsin huomaamattomia (varsinkin hämärässä ja pimeällä) ja niitä täytyy jo pitkän matkan päästä tihrustaa kyytiin pyrkivien matkustajien varalta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:32 ----------




> Toki aina voi sanoa, että kuljettajalla oli turvallisuuteen vedoten syy pitää yllä näin hidasta vauhtia, mutta hidasta se todella oli.


Kuljettaja oli mahdollisesti ensimmäistä kertaa linjalla 572K ja otti asiat varman päälle.

----------


## ess

Tuntuu nykyisin olevan enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus se, että HSL-liikenteen bussit eivät käytä vilkkua liikenneympyrästä poistuessaan. Myös pysäkkivilkut tuntuvat unohtuvan usein.

----------


## JRK

> Tuntuu nykyisin olevan enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus se, että HSL-liikenteen bussit eivät käytä vilkkua liikenneympyrästä poistuessaan. Myös pysäkkivilkut tuntuvat unohtuvan usein.


Siinä ammattilaiset näyttää amatööreille mallia. Vai miten se meni.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Todistustaakka on sillä joka syyttää. Syytetään kuljettajia hitaasti ajamisesta, mutta minkäänlaista dokumenttia ei ole esitetty edes yhdestä tapauksesta vieläkään. Rekkakuskie n keskustelu taukotuvassa Nobinan kuskien nopeuksista ei ole todistusaineisto


Herra / rouva / neiti / en halua kertoa (tarpeettomat yliviivataan) on hyvä:
http://jlf.fi/f12/16742-havaintoja-h...tml#post245318
http://jlf.fi/f12/16742-havaintoja-h...tml#post245414

Pari näin aluksi toiselta keskustelualueelta. Jos todisteet eivät mielestäsi ole päteviä niin esitä todisteet siitä miksi ne eivät sitä olisi.

----------


## citybus

> Herra / rouva / neiti / en halua kertoa (tarpeettomat yliviivataan) on hyvä:
> http://jlf.fi/f12/16742-havaintoja-h...tml#post245318
> http://jlf.fi/f12/16742-havaintoja-h...tml#post245414
> 
> Pari näin aluksi toiselta keskustelualueelta. Jos todisteet eivät mielestäsi ole päteviä niin esitä todisteet siitä miksi ne eivät sitä olisi.


Ehkäpä ne Nobinan uudet autot sitten vetreytyvät ajallaan, kun ovat niin "kankeita ajaa"  :Biggrin:  ...

----------


## vristo

> Ehkäpä ne Nobinan uudet autot sitten vetreytyvät ajallaan, kun ovat niin "kankeita ajaa"  ...


Toisekseen nyt ollaan liikkeellä vielä kesäaikatauluilla ja -ajoajoilla. Kuitenkin matkustajamäärät vastaavat jo normaalia syysliikennettä. Eilen ajoin täysiä kuormia linjalla 20 ja 30, eikä millään pysynyt aikataulussa vaikka mitä teki (linjalla 30 olin jatkuvasti 6-8 minuuttia myöhässä).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:41 ----------




> Herra / rouva / neiti / en halua kertoa (tarpeettomat yliviivataan) on hyvä:
> http://jlf.fi/f12/16742-havaintoja-h...tml#post245318
> http://jlf.fi/f12/16742-havaintoja-h...tml#post245414
> 
> Pari näin aluksi toiselta keskustelualueelta. Jos todisteet eivät mielestäsi ole päteviä niin esitä todisteet siitä miksi ne eivät sitä olisi.


Roihupellon varikolla ei ole ollut aiemmin sähköbusseja ja uusi kalusto vaatii aina hieman totuttelua. Toki asianmukainen perehdytys annetaan, mutta matkustajien kanssa ajaminen on sitten eri juttu.

----------


## Makke93

> Toisekseen nyt ollaan liikkeellä vielä kesäaikatauluilla ja -ajoajoilla. Kuitenkin matkustajamäärät vastaavat jo normaalia syysliikennettä. Eilen ajoin täysiä kuormia linjalla 20 ja 30, eikä millään pysynyt aikataulussa vaikka mitä teki (linjalla 30 olin jatkuvasti 6-8 minuuttia myöhässä).


Kun sanot normaalia syysliikennettä, niin tarkoitatko koronaa edeltävää, vai sellaista mitä nykyään voisi odottaa? HSL:n lähijunien matkustajamääräthän ovat jo palautuneet -10% tasolle verrattuna vuoteen 2019, mutta bussiliikenteen vastaavat luvut koko kesältä puuttuvat vielä koronaseurantasivulta.

----------


## vristo

> Kun sanot normaalia syysliikennettä, niin tarkoitatko koronaa edeltävää, vai sellaista mitä nykytilanteessa voisi odottaa? HSL:n lähijunien matkustajamääräthän ovat jo palautuneet -10% tasolle verrattuna vuoteen 2019, mutta bussiliikenteen vastaavat luvut koko kesältä puuttuvat vielä koronaseurantasivulta.


Itse arvioin tilannetta bussikuljettajana eikä minulla ole tilastoja käytettävissä. Eilen ajoin aikalailla täysiä kuormia keskustan runkolinjabussilinjoilla. 

Kuvaamani tilanne tulee eteen joka vuosi kun ihmiset palaavat lomiltaan ja koulutkin alkavat, mutta HSL-liikenne pyörii vielä kesäaikatauluilla. Kierrosajat eivät vain riitä noudattamaan aikataulua. Lisäksi etuudet ovat hyvin heikot; esimerkiksi Albertinkadulla pysähdytään lähes kaikille liikennevaloilla Kampin ja Bulevardin välillä

----------


## JRK

Jotenkin on piirtynyt verkkokalvolleni näkymä, kun Nobinan telibussi ajoi maanantaina Iso-omenan pääsisäänkäynnin kohdalla ei vain yksistä, vaan heti perään toisistakin punaisista valoista läpi. Kiire oli pysäkille. (Piispansilta)
Väärä ammatinvalinta kuskilla.

----------


## canis lupus

> Jotenkin on piirtynyt verkkokalvolleni näkymä, kun Nobinan telibussi ajoi maanantaina Iso-omenan pääsisäänkäynnin kohdalla ei vain yksistä, vaan heti perään toisistakin punaisista valoista läpi. Kiire oli pysäkille. (Piispansilta)
> Väärä ammatinvalinta kuskilla.


Jep. Kyllä sinne vessaan kerkee aina. Jos ei aikataulun puitteissa niin sitten lähetään myöhässä. Mitenkään toimintaa puolustamatta niin noi liikennevalot tuossa kohtaan ovat kyllä harvinaisen hankalat. Voisi melkein discopalloksi sanoa

----------


## vristo

> Väärä ammatinvalinta kuskilla.


Mun mielestäni tuollaiselle henkilölle ei kuuluisi minkäänlaista ajokorttia. 
Poliisi kun näkisi tuon tempun, niin rikosseuraamusten lisäksi lähtisi ammatti.

----------


## LateZ

> Mun mielestäni tuollaiselle henkilölle ei kuuluisi minkäänlaista ajokorttia. 
> Poliisi kun näkisi tuon tempun, niin rikosseuraamusten lisäksi lähtisi ammatti.


Kaipa seuraamukset ovat muustakin liikennetilanteesta kiinni, eli aiheutuuko millaista vaaraa kenellekin. Stop-merkin kohdalla ei ammattikuljettajilla ole tapana pysähtyä. Tuossa lähellä ainakin rekoista korkeintaan viidennes pysähtyy ihan kokonaan ennen kevyen liikenteen väylää. Kaipa turhia liikennevaloja aletaan seuraavaksi jättää noudattamatta. Ei se nykyään ole ihan harvinaista; ainakin työmatkallani painonappivaloissa yksi päivä jäteauto jaksoi seistä sen aikaa kun menin yli, mutta lähti liikkeelle, kun kevyellä liikenteellä oli vielä vihreä valo.

Aika paljon lähiostarin tienoilla kuljetaan surutta punaisia päin vaikka autoja on tulossa. Autoiljat taas kääntyvät väärään aikaan vääriltä kaistoilta tai kääntymiskiellon vastaisesti. Ovatko muut huomanneet viime vuosina muutoksia liikennekäyttäytymisessä? Jotenkin vaan näyttää siltä, että kohta punaisia päin ajavat alkavat törmäillä väärin kääntyviin ja ratikkakiskoilla ajavat sähköpotkulautailijat päätyvät samaan kasaan.

----------


## samulih

> . Ovatko muut huomanneet viime vuosina muutoksia liikennekäyttäytymisessä? Jotenkin vaan näyttää siltä, että kohta punaisia päin ajavat alkavat törmäillä väärin kääntyviin ja ratikkakiskoilla ajavat sähköpotkulautailijat päätyvät samaan kasaan.


Haagan paloaseman edessä ylitys jalankulkijoille risteyksessä, siinä iso keltainen boxi etteivät autot tuki risteystä vaan jäävät odottamaan valojen taakse risteyksen alussa. Vasen kaista haasteellinen koska jonoutuu Lapinmäentielle kääntyvien takia.
1) kukaan ei välitä keltaisesta boxista vaan jäävät siihen odottamaan tilaa jonossa
2) joutuvat kuitenkin seisomaan suojatien edessä, yleensä kyllä myös tukkien koko suojatien
3) jono lähtee liikkeelle ja he tietysti heti lähtevät ylittämään suojatietä
4) mutta eivät tiedä että jalankulkijoille tulee vihreä eli heillä on punainen ennen kuin kääntyville tulee suojatien toisella puolella vihreä joten ajavat sitten pyörien eteen päin punaista

bussit tehneet ihan samaa ja se on todella vaarallista

joskus myös autot tulevat kovalla vauhdilla päin punaisia kun näyttää ettei ole menossa kukaan yli, se vain aika heikko huomata pyörä joka tulee puiden takaa Haagan paloaseman takaa

ihan yksi esimerkki tuo yllä kaikesta sekoilusta mitä joka päivä

----------


## Minä vain

Bussissa 55 liikuntarajoitteisen matkustajan vieressä oleva pysäytysnappi ei toiminut. Matkustaja pyysi kuljettajaa pysähtymään seuraavalla pysäkillä, mutta kuljettaja ei vastannut mitään. Matkustaja - vanha romaninainen hameessa - totesi kuuluvasti, että eivät vain bussit ole muuttuneet ihmeellisiksi, kun napit eivät toimi, vaan myös kuljettajat ovat muuttuneet. 😁 Pidän huomiota osuvana ja hyvä, että jollain on munaa sanoa se ääneen.

----------


## ama

Ihmettelen ettei kukaan ole tätä jo postannut, mutta nyt olisi Nobinalla aika kova tarve jatkotoimiin 
Vantaan Sanomat: Bussi kaahaa Luhtitiellä

----------


## Melamies

Jos poliisi olisi nähnyt tuon, tuon idiootin ajokortti (jos hänellä nyt edes sellaista enää on) olisi hyllytetty välittömästi.

----------


## tkp

reittilokista kun katselee satunnaisia katua käyttävien linjojen nopeuksia niin eipä nuo juuri yli 30:n nouse, tiedä sitten mikä on toimittajan mielestä kova vauhti ja kaahaus. Toki stop-merkin ohittamisesta pysähtymättä saisi kortin hyllylle jos poliisi sattuisi näkemään.

----------


## tlajunen

> Toki stop-merkin ohittamisesta pysähtymättä saisi kortin hyllylle jos poliisi sattuisi näkemään.


Noin juridisesta näkökulmasta: tarvitseeko poliisin nähdä livenä, vai riittääkö videotodiste?

Nykyään alkaa olemaan aiempaa helpompaa tehdä videomanipulaatioita, mutta videoeditointialan ammattilaiset käsittääkseni edelleen ovat aika hakoja tunnistamaan videoita aidoiksi/manipuloiduiksi.

----------


## tkp

> Noin juridisesta näkökulmasta: tarvitseeko poliisin nähdä livenä, vai riittääkö videotodiste?


Jos joku rikosilmoituksen tekisi niin kyllähän video todisteena kävisi. Onhan noita tilanteita ollut jossa tuulilasikameran video on riittänyt tuomioon.

----------


## Salomaa

> Nobina. Kuten varmaan arvasittekin (ja salomaa saa taas vettä myllyynsä...).


Niin saa. Kannattaa lukea HeSan kommntit. MInä matkujatajana olen tyytyväinen kyytiin ja ohjeistuksiin jotka mahdollistavat laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen bussilla. Perässä ajava yksityisautoilija ei ymmärrä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun kokonaisuutta, mutta sehän on hänen ongelmansa. Ei kuljettajien eikä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelijoiden.

----------


## Melamies

> Niin saa. Kannattaa lukea HeSan kommntit. MInä matkujatajana olen tyytyväinen kyytiin ja ohjeistuksiin jotka mahdollistavat laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen bussilla. Perässä ajava yksityisautoilija ei ymmärrä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun kokonaisuutta, mutta sehän on hänen ongelmansa. Ei kuljettajien eikä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelijoiden.


Mitä sä taas sekoilet? Mitä perässä ajava yksityisautoilija tähän taas kuuluu? Tuolla katuosuudella on toistaiseksi sallittu vain busseilla ajo.

----------


## fani

> Niin saa. Kannattaa lukea HeSan kommntit. MInä matkujatajana olen tyytyväinen kyytiin ja ohjeistuksiin jotka mahdollistavat laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen bussilla. Perässä ajava yksityisautoilija ei ymmärrä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun kokonaisuutta, mutta sehän on hänen ongelmansa. Ei kuljettajien eikä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelijoiden.


Mikä sinulla nyt yhtäkkiä on jalankulkijoita vastaan? Tekeekö oikeasti noin vaikeaa hyväksyä, että kuljettaja teki tässä virheen?

----------


## Salomaa

> Mikä sinulla nyt yhtäkkiä on jalankulkijoita vastaan? Tekeekö oikeasti noin vaikeaa hyväksyä, että kuljettaja teki tässä virheen?


Asiani liittyi bussien ajonopeuteen ja HeSan komentissa sitä koskeva osuus oli hyvin laadittu.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mikä sinulla nyt yhtäkkiä on jalankulkijoita vastaan? Tekeekö oikeasti noin vaikeaa hyväksyä, että kuljettaja teki tässä virheen?


Lueppa uudelleen, mistä kirjoitin ja mihin viittasin.

----------


## JRK

Nyt kannattaa ottaa verenpainenapit jos on ja istua alas, kerron miltä aivan muulta, (liki 40 vuotta asiakaspalvelussa eri myynti- ja it-tukitehtävissä) alalta bussinkuljettajaksi tulleena n. 3 vuotta sitten, miltä tämä HSL:n kuskaustouhu näyttää minun silmissäni:

Väite 1. Suuri osa, ehkäpä jopa suurin! osa "kuskeista" ei välitä hittojakaan mistään muusta kuin että saa vuoron ajettua ja muusta viis

Väite 2. Osa eri firmojen kuskisuhareista ei niin ikään piittaa siitä, että pitää olla työnantajafirman ja HSL:n vaatima työasu päällä

Väite 3. Liian moni kuski ei piittaa tupakkalaista hittojakaan

Väite 4. Liian moni ei osaa puhua Suomea edes auttavasti

Väite 5. Termodynamiikka on vaikeaa. Mutta edes perusasiat fysiikasta usein auttamattoman surkeita

Väite 6. HSL- alueella on vakava kuljettajapula




Perustelut:

1: Käsittääkseni HSL kerää matkustajatietoja, kuinka moni nousee bussiin ja miltäkin pysäkiltä. Kertokaapa minulle te viisaammat, miten se HSL saa tietoa silloin, kun kuski on kuin kuollut lahna, ehkäpä ei edes viitsi vilkaista ovelle päin puhumattakaan, että kuittaisi matkustajan sisään astumisen myyntilaitteen vaihtonäppäimellä. 
Paljonkohan ne matkustajamäärät busseissa ovat viturallaan tuon takia? Näyttäähän se ettei ketään tule kyytiin, kun  korttilaisia on selkeä vähemmistö

Olipa kiusallisia hetkiä jokunen viikko sitten, kun kuski Linnanmäelle mennessä ei vaivautunut edes vilkaisemaan kenenkään matkustajaan päin, he sitten siinä oven suussa hämillään että mitäs nyt kun näyttivät kännyköitään...
Valtaosa kuskeista ei tajua tai_välitä_hittojakaan, että ne ovesta sisään tulijat oikeasti ovat niitä työnantajia, ei se firma, joka rahapalkan maksaa kahden viikon välein!

2: On sitä nähty kaikenlaista asua, on omaa farkkua jalassa ja paras oli beige kalastajanliivi yhellä vanhalla Helbin suharilla

3. Jos on nikotiiniriippuvuus, niin miksi pitää avata ovet ja mennä sitten käryttelemään siihen oven lähelle, tai jos sadekeli sattuu päälle, niin ihan siellä etusillalla seisoen... Kuvottavaa!

4. Olen ollut matkustajana paikallisliikenteen bussissa, jonka moottori kuumeni ja hajosi Kivenlahdessa, kuski ei osannut edes sen verran Suomea että olisi käskenyt evakuoimaan auton, onneksi moottori vain kärysi eikä syttynyt ihan tuleen

5: Helteellä ehkä ajossa jo kylmennyt auto lämmitetään uudelleen avaamalla kaikki ovet sivujen välillä. Ehkäpä nämä nerot myös kotona jättävät jääkaapin oven raolleen, otettuaan sieltä maitoa tms.?

6. Kuljettajapulan vuoksi vääränlainen ja jopa epäpätevä kuskiaines saa jatkaa päivästä toiseen kun ei voida irtisanoa vaikka syytä olisi


jne...

----------


## tkp

> 4. Olen ollut matkustajana paikallisliikenteen bussissa, jonka moottori kuumeni ja hajosi Kivenlahdessa, kuski ei osannut edes sen verran Suomea että olisi käskenyt evakuoimaan auton, onneksi moottori vain kärysi eikä syttynyt ihan tuleen
> 6. Kuljettajapulan vuoksi vääränlainen ja jopa epäpätevä kuskiaines saa jatkaa päivästä toiseen kun ei voida irtisanoa vaikka syytä olisi


jo 20-vuotta sitten tapahtui niin että onnettomuustilanteessa bussin matkustajat joutuivat soittamaan hätäkeskukseen ja kertomaan tilanteesta kun kuljettaja ei osannut suomea eikä tiennyt missä ollaan. Tai matkustaja ei uskaltanut nousta bussin kyytiin kun kuljettaja ei tiennyt lähiön nimeä minne on ajamassa. Mutta jo tuolloin oli paha kuljettajapula ja töihin otettiin jokainen joka vaan kurssit läpäisi ja oli d-kortti taskussa. Noh, olihan ne autotkin sitten ulkoapäin sen näköisiä että niillä on ajanut joku jolle ei pitäisi antaa mitään Nissan Micraa isompaa kulkuneuvoa alle. Että eipä ole tilanne juuri muuttunut.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Että eipä ole tilanne juuri muuttunut.


Tämä kuljettajapula voitaisiin ratkaista maksamalla kuljettajille nälkäpalkkaa paremmin. Mutta kaikesta pitää aina leikata paitsi ylimmän johdon palkkioista. Ei ole väliä kuinka pohjamudissa firma laahaa, kunhan johto saa bonuksensa.

----------


## nickr

> 5: Helteellä ehkä ajossa jo kylmennyt auto lämmitetään uudelleen avaamalla kaikki ovet sivujen välillä. Ehkäpä nämä nerot myös kotona jättävät jääkaapin oven raolleen, otettuaan sieltä maitoa tms.?


Tämä on kyllä niin totta. Jos autossa ei ole ilmastointia tai on huono sellainen, niin sitten ymmärrän, mutta jotkut bussit saa todella viileiksi, ja sitten päättärillä ovet vaan auki 15 minuutiksi ja kuumuus autoon. Ja kaupan päälle vielä tupakan savut sisälle.

----------


## zige94

> 1: Käsittääkseni HSL kerää matkustajatietoja, kuinka moni nousee bussiin ja miltäkin pysäkiltä. Kertokaapa minulle te viisaammat, miten se HSL saa tietoa silloin, kun kuski on kuin kuollut lahna, ehkäpä ei edes viitsi vilkaista ovelle päin puhumattakaan, että kuittaisi matkustajan sisään astumisen myyntilaitteen vaihtonäppäimellä. 
> Paljonkohan ne matkustajamäärät busseissa ovat viturallaan tuon takia? Näyttäähän se ettei ketään tule kyytiin, kun  korttilaisia on selkeä vähemmistö


Matkustajalaskenta laitteet ovilla on lisääntymässä päin. HSL on vaatinut uusissa autoissa sitä jo jonkin aikaa, etenkin kun myyntilaitteita ei enää ole uusiin asennettu ja vanhoistakin alettu poistamaan pikku hiljaa. Vaihtonäppäimellä ei siis ole kohta enää mitään merkitystä, meidän varikolla ei ole yhdessäkään autossa myyntilaitetta enää.

----------


## JRK

> Matkustajalaskenta laitteet ovilla on lisääntymässä päin. HSL on vaatinut uusissa autoissa sitä jo jonkin aikaa, etenkin kun myyntilaitteita ei enää ole uusiin asennettu ja vanhoistakin alettu poistamaan pikku hiljaa. Vaihtonäppäimellä ei siis ole kohta enää mitään merkitystä, meidän varikolla ei ole yhdessäkään autossa myyntilaitetta enää.


Aha? Missäs firmassa tuollainen on?





> Tämä kuljettajapula voitaisiin ratkaista maksamalla kuljettajille nälkäpalkkaa paremmin. Mutta kaikesta pitää aina leikata paitsi ylimmän johdon palkkioista. Ei ole väliä kuinka pohjamudissa firma laahaa, kunhan johto saa bonuksensa.


Öh, ollaanko me saman työehtosopimuksen piirissä? Itselläni vuosipalkat pyörii vuodessa sellaista 52-55K euroa. Heinäkuussa tuli bruttona 7,5 K kun vielä lomaltapaluurahat sattuivat kuun kolmannelle tilille. Vaatii tietenkin ilta- yö- ja viikonlopputyötä.

En nyt tosiaan keksi, missä ammatissa tienaisi näin olemattomalla koulutuksella paremmin. Ehkä paperimiehenä vai tarvitaanko sinnekin jopa vuosien koulutus? 
Ja ehkä veturinkuljettajana päässee samoille ansioille suht' lyhyellä koulutuksella

----------


## tkp

> Tämä kuljettajapula voitaisiin ratkaista maksamalla kuljettajille nälkäpalkkaa paremmin. Mutta kaikesta pitää aina leikata paitsi ylimmän johdon palkkioista. Ei ole väliä kuinka pohjamudissa firma laahaa, kunhan johto saa bonuksensa.


Linja-autokuljettajan palkka on yleisesti kuljetusalalla ihan kohtuullinen. Enemmän ongelma on työnantajien välinpitämättömyys kuljettajia kohtaan. Jos auton vikoja jotka suoraan vaikuttaa liikenneturvallisuuteen tai kuljettajan työturvallisuuteen joutuu "väkisin" korjauttamaan työsuojelu- tai luottamusmiesorganisaation kautta niin ei anna kovin hyvää kuvaa työnantajan asenteista kuljettajia kohtaan. Jos annetut työkalut ei toimi niin eipä siinä sitten työntekijälläkään ole suurta motivaatiota työntekoon. Eipä se metsurikaan kauaa puita sahaa tylsällä sahalla, ja jos työnantajan vastaus on että ei ole toista sahaa että koita pärjätä niin voipi olla että se saha jää metsään.

----------


## JRK

> Linja-autokuljettajan palkka on yleisesti kuljetusalalla ihan kohtuullinen. Enemmän ongelma on työnantajien välinpitämättömyys kuljettajia kohtaan. Jos auton vikoja jotka suoraan vaikuttaa liikenneturvallisuuteen tai kuljettajan työturvallisuuteen joutuu "väkisin" korjauttamaan työsuojelu- tai luottamusmiesorganisaation kautta niin ei anna kovin hyvää kuvaa työnantajan asenteista kuljettajia kohtaan. Jos annetut työkalut ei toimi niin eipä siinä sitten työntekijälläkään ole suurta motivaatiota työntekoon. Eipä se metsurikaan kauaa puita sahaa tylsällä sahalla, ja jos työnantajan vastaus on että ei ole toista sahaa että koita pärjätä niin voipi olla että se saha jää metsään.


Tässä asiassa olet muuten täsmälleen oikeassa. Huonoilla työvälineillä ei tule pitemmän päälle tehtyä hyvää jälkeä.

Muutama esimerkki: Aurinkoverhot rikki kun joku apina niitä vetelee miten sattuu, penkin kahvat, varsinkin syvyysssuunnan säätökahvat rikki, sitten rikotaan mukitelineet ja kuulutuslaitteen puomit ym.

----------


## citybus

Pitkästä aikaa taas hidasteluhavaintoja.

Köröttelin eilen illalla Nobinan linjalla 79 olevan auton perässä Latokartanonkaarta n. 35 km/h viidenkympin alueella. Päätin sitten salomaan aiemmista kommenteista voimaantuneena käydä reittilokista katsomassa, miten kyseisen, klo 22.21 Puistolan asemalta lähteneen vuoron matka on sujunut: oikeastaan Malmilta Herttoniemeen on ajettu jatkuvasti 10-15 km/h alinopeutta.

Onko nyt käynyt niin, että aikataulut on tahallaan suunniteltu sellaisiksi, että vuoro on köröteltävä läpi, vai onko kyse siitä, että Nobina on pitkään linjaa 79 ajettuaan aiheuttanut aikataulujen hidastumisen? "Vanhoina hyvinä aikoina" hiljaiseen aikaan ajettaessa pysähtymättömyys pysäkeillä vaikutti suunnitellun sisään aikatauluun. Mikäli joutui pysähtymään useilla pysäkeillä, linja alkoi HELMI-järjestelmän näytön mukaan jäämään joitakin sekunteja myöhään aikataulusta (eli punainen viiva alkoi kasvaa).

----------


## 339-DF

> Heräsipä mielenkiinto siihen, kuinka paljon itseasiassa säästitkään tuolla kokeilullasi joten räknätäänpäs (=lasketaanpas) hieman:
> 
> Normaalilla ajotavallasi, olettaen bensankulutukseksi tuon suurimman antamasi luvun eli 7,5 litraa / 100 km bensakulusi per 100 km olisivat olleet tämän päiväisellä Vartiokylän Shellin litrahinnalla (95E 2,224 ) 16,68 . Kokeilunaikaisella ajotavallasi bensakulut (kulutus mainitsemasi 6 l / 100km) olivat samalla matkalla 13,34 . Säästit sataa kilometriä kohden siis 3 euroa 34 senttiä eli kilometrikohtainen säästösi oli noin 0,03  (tarkka luku: 0,0334 ).
> 
> Tällä reilun kolmen sentin kilometrikohtaisella säästöllä (et maininnut kokeilumatkan pituutta joten kokonaissäästöäsi en pysty laskemaan) sait siis suututettua varmuudella ainakin yhden kanssakulkijasi sekä omien sanojesi mulkaan pitkällä tähtäimellä itsellesi harmaita hiuksia ja hermosi riekaleiksi (korjaa jos ymmärsin väärin).
> 
> Kyllä kannatti.


Kannattihan se, kokeiluna, ja oli hauskaa. Matka oli 8,5 km ja kesto 13 min. Otin foton ajon jälkeen tuosta auton ruudusta, jossa nuo tiedot ja kulutus 6,0 lukee. Mutta juu, ei tuosta pidemmän päälle tulisi mitään. Vaikka hiukset ja hermot kestäisivät, niin ihan jo se, että aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita hidastelemalla niin, että kanssa-autoilijat lähtevät kaistapäisiin ratkaisuihin, on minusta anteeksiantamatonta. Vaikka juridinen vastuu olisikin niillä kanssa-autoilijoilla.

Toisaalta tässä on myös se skaalaetu, jonka Kuukanko toi esiin. Eihän tuo kulutuksen lasku minulla juuri tunnu. Taidan ajaa luokkaa 12 000 km vuodessa. Siitä tulisi laskelmallasi 400 euroa vuodessa, mikä nyt tietysti on sinänsä isokin raha, mutta maksan sen mielelläni  ajalla, ja hermoilla, on isokin arvo.

Mutta kun tuo skaalautuu isoon bussifirmaan ja bussien kulutukseen, niin tuleehan siitä säästöä bussifirmalle. Höselille ei tule, koska se joutuu sitten tilaamaan enemmän bussiliikennettä. Citybus juuri kirjoitti, miten taitaa olla käynyt niin, että jos bussi 79 jatkuvasti kuhnii, niin tietokone toteaa, että aikatauluihin on lisättävä minuutteja. Sittenhän ollaan jo tilanteessa, jossa sinne linjalle on lisättävä uusi auto, jotta vuoroväli voidaan pitää ennallaan. Se on 300 000 euroa vuodessa, noin karkeasti. Vai onkohan jo enemmänkin. Että Höseli ei ainakaan säästä, eikä me veronmaksajat.

----------


## Salomaa

> Pitkästä aikaa taas hidasteluhavaintoja.
> 
> Köröttelin eilen illalla Nobinan linjalla 79 olevan auton perässä Latokartanonkaarta n. 35 km/h viidenkympin alueella. Päätin sitten salomaan aiemmista kommenteista voimaantuneena käydä reittilokista katsomassa, miten kyseisen, klo 22.21 Puistolan asemalta lähteneen vuoron matka on sujunut: oikeastaan Malmilta Herttoniemeen on ajettu jatkuvasti 10-15 km/h alinopeutta.
> 
> ....


Kuljettaja sovittaa nopeutensa matkustajamäärän, pysäkkiaikataulujen ja keliolosuhteiden mukaan. Sinä kutsut sitä alinopeudeksi. Alinopeuttahan ei kaupunkialueen ammattimaisessa liikenteessä ole olemassakaan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Aha? Missäs firmassa tuollainen on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Öh, ollaanko me saman työehtosopimuksen piirissä? Itselläni vuosipalkat pyörii vuodessa sellaista 52-55K euroa. Heinäkuussa tuli bruttona 7,5 K kun vielä lomaltapaluurahat sattuivat kuun kolmannelle tilille. Vaatii tietenkin ilta- yö- ja viikonlopputyötä.
> 
> En nyt tosiaan keksi, missä ammatissa tienaisi näin olemattomalla koulutuksella paremmin. Ehkä paperimiehenä vai tarvitaanko sinnekin jopa vuosien koulutus? 
> Ja ehkä veturinkuljettajana päässee samoille ansioille suht' lyhyellä koulutuksella


Sulla taitaa olla ihan oma palkkataulukko. 52-55000 euroa ei ole normaali kuljettajan palkka, ei edes kaikilla mahdollisilla lisillä. Ei edes HSL alueella. Paljonko ylityötunteja tai vapaapäivätöitä vuositasolla?

----------


## vristo

> Sulla taitaa olla ihan oma palkkataulukko. 52-55000 euroa ei ole normaali kuljettajan palkka, ei edes kaikilla mahdollisilla lisillä. Ei edes HSL alueella. Paljonko ylityötunteja tai vapaapäivätöitä vuositasolla?


Tuota minäkin ihmettelin. Mulla on kaikki kokemuslisät ja suurin palkkaluokka enkä ansaitse tuollaista vuosipalkkaa. En tokikaan tee juuri yli- tai vapaapäivätöitä (joskus kuitenkin).

----------


## JRK

> Tuota minäkin ihmettelin. Mulla on kaikki kokemuslisät ja suurin palkkaluokka enkä ansaitse tuollaista vuosipalkkaa. En tokikaan tee juuri yli- tai vapaapäivätöitä (joskus kuitenkin).


No minä teen ilta- ja yö /vkl töitä enimmäkseen. Huomenna tulee seuraava palkka ja olen tänä vuonna tienannut yli 35 K eur. Alkuvuonna olin vieläpä saikulla leikkauksen takia jolloin tulot pienenivät tietenkin. Verokortti laskettu varovaisesti viidenkympin mukaan, mutta meneehän se väkisinkin rikki vaikka koetan himmailla etten tekisi hirveästi överiä nyt. Ja mun palkkaluokka on 2. koska olen ajellut kuormuria nuoruudessani jokusen vuoden vaikka aloitin nää hommat vasta -19.

Aika iso ero on palkassa, jos tekee ns. "virkamiesviikkoa" eli vaikkapa ma-pe aamuvuoroja jolloin ei juuri lisiä tule paljoa mitään.

Mutta palkoista puhuminen on tylsä aihe, uskokaa jos uskotte, jollette usko niin so what. En nyt tänne palkkakuittejani kuitenkaan aio skannata.

----------


## citybus

> Mutta kun tuo skaalautuu isoon bussifirmaan ja bussien kulutukseen, niin tuleehan siitä säästöä bussifirmalle. Höselille ei tule, koska se joutuu sitten tilaamaan enemmän bussiliikennettä. Citybus juuri kirjoitti, miten taitaa olla käynyt niin, että jos bussi 79 jatkuvasti kuhnii, niin tietokone toteaa, että aikatauluihin on lisättävä minuutteja. Sittenhän ollaan jo tilanteessa, jossa sinne linjalle on lisättävä uusi auto, jotta vuoroväli voidaan pitää ennallaan. Se on 300 000 euroa vuodessa, noin karkeasti. Vai onkohan jo enemmänkin. Että Höseli ei ainakaan säästä, eikä me veronmaksajat.


Tämäpä se ongelma juuri onkin, mitä ainakaan eräät foorumin bussimatkustajat eivät ymmärrä. Aikataulusuunnittelu perustuu osin kerättyyn linjadataan, ja hidastelu johtaa siihen, että kun auto viettää liian pitkän ajan linjalla, vuoroväliä joudutaan kasvattamaan, mikäli hankintalainsäädännöstä johtuen ei voida tilata lisää liikennettä tai autopäivien lisäämiseen ei ole varaa.

Eilinen esimerkkibussi linjalla 79 ajoi reittilokista päätellen jokseenkin eräänlaisen hypoteettisen optimiaikataulun mukaisesti, eli väliaikapysäkeillä ei tarvitse seisoa. Muut kuin välipisteajat eivät sido kuljettajaa, joten ei aikataulun tietenkään näin löysä pitäisi olla, sillä tässä paitsi haitataan liikenteen sujuvuutta ja vaarannetaan liikenneturvallisuutta, mutta ennen kaikkea tuhlataan entistä niukemmaksi käyviä julkisia varoja.

----------


## vaajy

> Tämä kuljettajapula voitaisiin ratkaista maksamalla kuljettajille nälkäpalkkaa paremmin. Mutta kaikesta pitää aina leikata paitsi ylimmän johdon palkkioista. Ei ole väliä kuinka pohjamudissa firma laahaa, kunhan johto saa bonuksensa.


Tai antamalla sitä vapaa-aikaa.

Ihan järjetöntä, että yksi kuski näkyy linjalla aamusta iltaan. Tekevät 12-tuntisia päiviä. Palkaton tai palkallinen taukoilu mukana kolme tuntia.

Ei mitään vapaa-aikaa.
Ystäville, perheille ja lapsille saat sanoa heipat.
Jos edes perhettä viitsii perustaa.
Koiria et voi hankkia, kun et ole koskaan kotosalla.
Huonot asiakkaat, jotka vinoilevat, kun ei saanutkaan ilmaista matkaa Matti kukkarossa.
Ei kunnollisia mahdollisuuksia päästä vessaan, silloin kun hädässä tai syömään, silloin kun nälättää.
Liian tiukat ajoajat, et ehdi edes levätä päätepysäkillä kunnolla.
Jatkuva stressi, vaihtuvat työajat, ym.
Liikaistuminen ratissa, pitkät ajot 9 tuntia kahdessa pitkässä saa vihaamaan kaikkea mikä liittyy ajoneuvon ohjaamiseen.
Haastattelin erästä Paunun naiskuskia ennen eläkettä ja hän sanoi suoraan "Monet ovat viikkoja sairaslomalla kun eivät jaksa tätä työtä". 30+ vuotta talossa.
Lisäksi hän totesi suoraan, että tässä työssä voi myös terveys mennä: juurikin liikaistuminen, ei kunnollista vapaa-aikaa, jatkuva stressi yms., monet tupakoi päättäreillä.

Kuka sellaiseen työhön rehellisesti haluaa? Olen itsekin ollut teininä halukas bussikuskiksi Väinö Paunu Oy:lle, mutta kun haastattelin jo teininä Paunun kuskeja, niin mielenkiinto lopahti.

He kertoivat ihan uskomattomia tarinoita, eli jo silloin tehtiin järjettömiä päiviä. "Tulen illalla kotiin nukkumaan ja huomenna sama juttu", eikä tilanne ole muuttunut siitä miksikään.

TKL:n kuski sai kuulla ihan kunnolliset haukut, kun joku aineissa päivitteli koko bussille miten idiootti bussikuskinne on, ettei päästä häntä maksutta kyytiin.
Ei voi puuttua mihinkään häiriökäyttäytymiseen tai tulee "turpaan".

Siinä on se kuljettajapula, toki palkkauskin vaikuttaa.

----------


## vristo

Kuljettajapula on tällä hetkellä globaali ilmiö. Se on seurausta koronaepidemian supistuksista, jonka seurauksena ihmisiä lomautettiin ja irtisanottiin. Osa tästä porukasta on pysyvästi alan ulkopuolella ja kun liikennöitsijät ja liikenteentilaajat taas lisäävät tuotantoaan, ei ole tekijöitä. Olin menneenä kesänä Britanniassa, jossa sama ilmiö oli havaittavissa kaikkialla siellä. Eikä koske pelkästään liikennealaa, vaan ihan kaikkea perustyön tekemistä (ruuhkat lentoasemilla yms.).




> Tai antamalla sitä vapaa-aikaa.
> 
> Ihan järjetöntä, että yksi kuski näkyy linjalla aamusta iltaan. Tekevät 12-tuntisia päiviä. Palkaton tai palkallinen taukoilu mukana kolme tuntia.
> 
> Ei mitään vapaa-aikaa.
> Ystäville, perheille ja lapsille saat sanoa heipat.
> Jos edes perhettä viitsii perustaa.
> Koiria et voi hankkia, kun et ole koskaan kotosalla.
> Huonot asiakkaat, jotka vinoilevat, kun ei saanutkaan ilmaista matkaa Matti kukkarossa.
> ...


Tähän sanon vain, että on meitä niitäkin, jotka tykkäävät kuljettajatyöstä. Toki se on ajoittain aikamoista puurtamista, mutta sellaista se on nyt vain on.

Itse olen tehnyt tätä koko aikuisikäni. Minulla on viiden hengen perhe eikä ole ollut ongelmia sen suhteen. Minulle vuorotyö on tämän työn suola enkä jaksaisi tyypillistä toimistotyötä. 

Stressi? Mitä se on? Minä en jaksa ottaa stressiä liikennetilanteista, ruuhkista tai matkustajista. Kun saan bussin työpäiväni jälkeen varikolle, suljen ajatukseni siltä. Minulle tämä työ ei seuraa työn ulkopuolelle. Nukun yöni hyvin ja seuraava työpäiväni sujuu riittävästi levänneenä. En vietä vapaa-aikanani "kuluttavaa elämää". En tupakoi, en käytä alkoholia, syön tervellisesti, liikun ja lepään riittävästi. Lisäksi harrastan asioita, jotka eivät liity mitenkään työhöni. Sitten kun työpäivä taas koittaa, nautin siitä, että saan tehdä sitä liikkuvassa maisemakonttorissani ja saan kohdata ihmisiä. Joka päivä samassa toimistossa, samoilla työajoilla; ei kiitos minulle!

----------


## zige94

> Aha? Missäs firmassa tuollainen on?


Pohjolan Liikenne. Meidän varikolla on 100% sähköliikenne 2021 vuoden Yutongeilla. Niihin ei asennettu enää HSL:n lipunmyyntilaitetta ollenkaan, vaan matkustajanlaskentalaitteet kuten sopimus edellyttää.

Hauskana yksityiskohtana, Reittilokista voi nykyisin seurata julkisesti myös vuoron täyttöastetta, kuten vaikkapa tällä ajamallani vuorolla.

----------


## VHi

> Tai antamalla sitä vapaa-aikaa.
> 
> Ihan järjetöntä, että yksi kuski näkyy linjalla aamusta iltaan. Tekevät 12-tuntisia päiviä. Palkaton tai palkallinen taukoilu mukana kolme tuntia.
> 
> Ei mitään vapaa-aikaa.
> Ystäville, perheille ja lapsille saat sanoa heipat.
> Jos edes perhettä viitsii perustaa.
> Koiria et voi hankkia, kun et ole koskaan kotosalla.
> Huonot asiakkaat, jotka vinoilevat, kun ei saanutkaan ilmaista matkaa Matti kukkarossa.
> ...


Tällaisen valituslistan voi keksiä melkein ammatista kuin ammatista ja tiettyjen työkavereiden kanssa keskustellessa heillä on aina kaikki pielessä, palkka on liian pieni, työnantaja on peestä, asiakkaat on peestä ja missään muussakaan asiassa ei ole kehumista. Yleensä näiden ihmisten kanssa ei kannata keskustella mistään muustakaan, sillä ovat perusnegatiivisia tai jos negatiivisuus koskee vain työelämää, niin voisivat vaihtaa alaa, mutta monellakaan ei ole siihen rohkeutta, vaan puhtaasta tottumuksesta jatkavat entiseen malliin, vaikka asiakkaiden, työkavereiden ja heidän itsensä kannalta olisi hyvä, että keksisivät jotain muuta.

Esimerkiksi itse työskentelen sosiaalityöntekijänä ja tämänkin työn pitäisi juttujen mukaan olla yhtä kärsimystä. Kuitenkin minä, ja moni työkaverinikin, tulevat tyytyväisinä töihin, tekevät tyytyväisinä työnsä, ovat palkkaan suhteellisen tyytyväisiä ja työolot on kohtuulliset. 

Olen joukkoliikenneharrastaja ja aina välillä pyörittelen mielessäni ainakin tilapäistä ammatinvaihdosta. Työuraa on maksimieläkkeeseen 37 vuotta ja vaikka työstäni tykkäänkin, on se tietyllä tavalla kuormittavaa. 37 vuodessa ehtii tekemään yhtä sun toista.

----------


## 339-DF

Te, jotka osaatte sitä Reittilokia käyttää, miten tarkka se on? Satuin viime yönä näkemään erikoisen tilanteen. Espoon Kaskitieltä tuli noin klo 00:26 (siis tämän vuorokauden puolella, varhain su-aamuna) linjan 125N bussi aikamoisen reipasta vauhtia. Samaan aikaan Nöykkiönkadulta idästä tuli risteykseen henkilöauto. Kolmion takaa tuleva bussi ei joko huomannut autoa ollenkaan tai oli päättänyt panna auton väistämään isomman oikeudella, sillä olisihan se ikävää joutua painamaan jarrupoljinta. Kun etuajo-oikeutettu auto ei väistänytkään vaan soitti torvea kohtalaisen pitkään, niin bussi lopulta sitten alistui jarruttamaan. Näkisikö sieltä Reittilokista, millä nopeudella bussi lähestyi tuota risteystä? Kuskihan sai vauhdin kyllä hidastumaan, eikä kolaria tullut, mutta tilanteeseen nähden sieltä tultiin kyllä aivan liian reippaasti.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Tai antamalla sitä vapaa-aikaa.
> 
> Ihan järjetöntä, että yksi kuski näkyy linjalla aamusta iltaan. Tekevät 12-tuntisia päiviä. Palkaton tai palkallinen taukoilu mukana kolme tuntia.


Juuri tämä onkin aina ollut Paunulla iso ongelma. Kolme tuntia taukoa päivässä ja työpäivät kestää aamusta iltaan. Ei paljoa mieltä lämmittänyt, että autoissa oli komeat kromin kiiltävät pölykapselit kun työvuorojen suunnittelu oli aivan järjetöntä eikä toiveita työvuorojen suhteen edes yritetty ottaa huomioon. Muualla ei ole pölykapseleita, mutta inhimillisyyttä riittää. Paikallisesti kun oli joskus sovittu, että sidonnaisuutta voidaan muuttaa työajaksi, ei siitä päästy koskaan irti. Minulle se oli helvetti maan päällä vaikka moni kai pitää hyvämaineisena toimijana alalla.

----------


## Rekkakuski

> Tai antamalla sitä vapaa-aikaa.
> 
> Ihan järjetöntä, että yksi kuski näkyy linjalla aamusta iltaan. Tekevät 12-tuntisia päiviä. Palkaton tai palkallinen taukoilu mukana kolme tuntia.
> 
> Ei mitään vapaa-aikaa.
> Ystäville, perheille ja lapsille saat sanoa heipat.
> Jos edes perhettä viitsii perustaa.
> Koiria et voi hankkia, kun et ole koskaan kotosalla.
> Huonot asiakkaat, jotka vinoilevat, kun ei saanutkaan ilmaista matkaa Matti kukkarossa.
> ...


Tätä se just on.
Normikuskeilla ei mitään vapaa-aikaa, aina duunissa.
Liksa huono duuniin nähden.
Itse kun vielä ajoin bussia, tein viimeiset vuodet vaan arkea ja 8 tuntia.
Sekin liikaa.
Koska Ainoa tauko palkaton safkis siinä 4-5 tunnin ajamisen jälkeen.
Se on pitkä aika kaupunkiajossa.
Liksa oli jotain vajaa tonni kahdessa viikossa.
Ei korvaa kyseistä urakkaduunia.
Joka minuutti ja varmaan sekuntti laskettu.
Tänäpäivänä en ajais hsl bussia vakituisesti edes 50e/tunti.
Mitä sit pitäis tehdä?
Lisää taukoja, sanotaan todelliset tauot 2 tunnin välein. 
8 tunnin päivät kaikille jotka niitä haluaa.
Liksaa nostamalla ei parane, juttu vähän sama kun hoitoalalla. 
Työolot kuntoon. Ei tule tosin tapahtumaan.
Joten en suosittele alaa kenellekkään, useimmat mitä nähnyt uudet kuskit kyllästyy vuodessa.

----------


## CarrotPie

> Te, jotka osaatte sitä Reittilokia käyttää, miten tarkka se on? Satuin viime yönä näkemään erikoisen tilanteen. Espoon Kaskitieltä tuli noin klo 00:26 (siis tämän vuorokauden puolella, varhain su-aamuna) linjan 125N bussi aikamoisen reipasta vauhtia. Samaan aikaan Nöykkiönkadulta idästä tuli risteykseen henkilöauto. Kolmion takaa tuleva bussi ei joko huomannut autoa ollenkaan tai oli päättänyt panna auton väistämään isomman oikeudella, sillä olisihan se ikävää joutua painamaan jarrupoljinta. Kun etuajo-oikeutettu auto ei väistänytkään vaan soitti torvea kohtalaisen pitkään, niin bussi lopulta sitten alistui jarruttamaan. Näkisikö sieltä Reittilokista, millä nopeudella bussi lähestyi tuota risteystä? Kuskihan sai vauhdin kyllä hidastumaan, eikä kolaria tullut, mutta tilanteeseen nähden sieltä tultiin kyllä aivan liian reippaasti.


Nopeus oli 30-40km/h ennen risteystä ja 15-20km/h risteyksessä. Vuoro on Reittilokilla täällä (vie hiiri reitin päälle): bit.ly/3pTgkVD

----------


## 339-DF

> Nopeus oli 30-40km/h ennen risteystä ja 15-20km/h risteyksessä. Vuoro on Reittilokilla täällä (vie hiiri reitin päälle): bit.ly/3pTgkVD


Kiitos! Näkyy olleen noin 39 siinä kohtaa, jossa jarrutus on sitten pakon edessä alkanut.

(Olisin kyllä kuvitellut nopeuden suuremmaksi  osoitus siitä, miten epäluotettavia siviilien silminnäkijähavainnot ovat.)

----------


## vristo

> Tätä se just on.
> Normikuskeilla ei mitään vapaa-aikaa, aina duunissa.
> Liksa huono duuniin nähden.
> Itse kun vielä ajoin bussia, tein viimeiset vuodet vaan arkea ja 8 tuntia.
> Sekin liikaa.
> Koska Ainoa tauko palkaton safkis siinä 4-5 tunnin ajamisen jälkeen.
> Se on pitkä aika kaupunkiajossa.
> Liksa oli jotain vajaa tonni kahdessa viikossa.
> Ei korvaa kyseistä urakkaduunia.
> ...


En käy kiistämään ajatuksiasi työstäni. Olen nähnyt vuosien varrella paljonkin sellaisia, joka eivät alalla viihdy. Olen kuitenkin nähnyt vielä enemmän niitä, jotka viihtyvät nimenomaan HSL-alueen linja-autonkuljettajina. Ainahan parannettavaa on, se on selvä.

----------


## canis lupus

> Tätä se just on.
> Normikuskeilla ei mitään vapaa-aikaa, aina duunissa.
> Liksa huono duuniin nähden.
> Itse kun vielä ajoin bussia, tein viimeiset vuodet vaan arkea ja 8 tuntia.
> Sekin liikaa.
> Koska Ainoa tauko palkaton safkis siinä 4-5 tunnin ajamisen jälkeen.
> Se on pitkä aika kaupunkiajossa.
> Liksa oli jotain vajaa tonni kahdessa viikossa.
> Ei korvaa kyseistä urakkaduunia.
> ...


En ole samaa mieltä kanssasi. Olen perheellinen ja ajan pääkaupunkiseudulla enkä koe sitä ollenkaan noin vastenmieliseksi tai hankalaksi sovittaa arkeen. Tämä on työtä siinä missä muutkin. Pitkiä päiviä on mutta vastapainoksi myös lyhyitä mm. 4-9, 5-10 jne. Koko päivä käytössä

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

Mikähän Lahdessa on ongelma joillakin Koiviston auton kuljettajilla, kun he ei viitsi siirtää autoaan eteenpäin tilan edessä vapautuessa? Torin ympärillä tulee välillä tarpeettoman ahdasta. Olisi hyvä käyttää tila järkevästi ja yrittää ottaa toiset huomioon.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tätä se just on.
> Normikuskeilla ei mitään vapaa-aikaa, aina duunissa.
> Liksa huono duuniin nähden.
> Itse kun vielä ajoin bussia, tein viimeiset vuodet vaan arkea ja 8 tuntia.
> Sekin liikaa.
> Koska Ainoa tauko palkaton safkis siinä 4-5 tunnin ajamisen jälkeen.
> Se on pitkä aika kaupunkiajossa.
> Liksa oli jotain vajaa tonni kahdessa viikossa.
> Ei korvaa kyseistä urakkaduunia.
> ...


Saako kysyä että millainen kuljettaja on mielestäsi "normikuski" ja millainen taas ei? jokatapauksessa on kyllä vaikea uskoa kaikkeen mitä sanot, annat kommentillasi vähän sellaisen kuvan että olisit jutellut asiasta Suomen jokaisen linja-autonkuljettajan kanssa. Siihen ei kyllä pysty millään uskomaan. Sitäpaitsi ihmisiä on niin erilaisia ja kaikki näkee ja kokee asiat eri tavalla, ja samaa pätee myös linja-autonkuljettajan ammatissa. Joku voi olla sitä mieltä että linja-autonkuljettajan työ on rankkaa, toisen mielestä taas todella mukavaa ja vaihtelevaa. Eri kuljettajilla on erilainen asenne. Itse harrastajana on tullut rupateltua usean eri kuljettajan kanssa, eikä itseasiassa tule mieleen että yksikään jututtamistani kuljettajista olisi moittinut työtään millään tavalla, kaikki ovat suhtautuneet ammattiinsa positiivisesti ja useat myös suositelleet sitä minulle.

Toki alalta löytyy myös niitäkin jotka eivät pidä työstään lainkaan, hyvänä esimerkkinä sellaiset tylyt kuljettajat, jotka eivät ota lainkaan asiakkaat huomioon ja kunnioita heitä ollenkaan, esim. sellaiset hiljaiset kuljettajat, ketkä eivät vastaa mitään kun asiakas vaikka kysyy neuvoa jne. Itse olen paljon busseilla kulkiessani törmännyt valitettavasti välillä myös vähemmän mukaviin bussikuskeihin ketkä eivät vastaa tervehdyksiin tai vastaa tai reagoi mitään kun mä esim. kehun heidän työkaluaan tyyliin "Hieno bussi tää vanha Iveco" jne. 

Kerran täs kesän aikana törmäsin myös yhteen "todelliseen mätämunaan" Nobinalla, joka oikein suuttui mulle kunnolla kun mä vain kysyin häneltä apua linjan reitistä ajon aikana (asia ei tullut vielä mieleen autoon noustessa), ja se kuljettaja sanoi siihen todella aggresiivisesti "Mä en puhu kun mä ajan, voitko olla hiljaa, älä häiritse minua", ja mun oli vain pakko jäädä heti seuraavalla pysäkillä pois, ja odottaa seuraavaa vuoroa kun oli niin kamala bussikuski, jolla ei kyllä ollut mitään käytöstapoja. Laitoinkin heti samana päivänä palautteen HSL:lle, ja toivottavasti kyseinen kuljettaja on saanut pomolta varoituksen tai kenties jo kenkään. Tollainen käytös ei missään nimessä kuulu asiakaspalveluun, selvästi väräällä alalla kyseinen kuljettaja. Ei ollut suomalainen kuljettaja.

----------


## JRK

> Tätä se just on.
> Normikuskeilla ei mitään vapaa-aikaa, aina duunissa.
> Liksa huono duuniin nähden.
> Itse kun vielä ajoin bussia, tein viimeiset vuodet vaan arkea ja 8 tuntia.
> Sekin liikaa.
> Koska Ainoa tauko palkaton safkis siinä 4-5 tunnin ajamisen jälkeen.
> Se on pitkä aika kaupunkiajossa.
> Liksa oli jotain vajaa tonni kahdessa viikossa.
> Ei korvaa kyseistä urakkaduunia.
> ...



"Tänäpäivänä en ajais hsl bussia vakituisesti edes 50e/tunti"

Tänäpäivänä et pääsisi ajamaan vaikka haluaisit, huoli pois!

Hieno homma ettet ole enää alalla. Ja mikäs sitä pakottaa olemaankaan, jollei hommat maistuneet sulle  :Very Happy: 

Katoppa, on taas yksi sitruunanaamainen "asiakaspalvelija" sitten vähemmän. Aika monelle soisin ottavan @Rekkakuskista mallia. 
*Menkää muualle töihin*, tyrkkikää soraa tai mitä vaan. 

Tai heittäytykää työttömiksi, ette silloinkaan ole pilaamassa muiden työilmapiiriä  :Smile: 


Minä näin muulta alalta tulleena ihmettelen, että mitä minä näillä jo kertyneillä 38 pekkasvapaalla teen... No joulun seutuna olen pari viikkoa veks, on jo sovittu. 
Mutta onhan tässä rutkat vapaat raskaiden työaikojen vastapainona...

----------


## vristo

> En ole samaa mieltä kanssasi. Olen perheellinen ja ajan pääkaupunkiseudulla enkä koe sitä ollenkaan noin vastenmieliseksi tai hankalaksi sovittaa arkeen. Tämä on työtä siinä missä muutkin. Pitkiä päiviä on mutta vastapainoksi myös lyhyitä mm. 4-9, 5-10 jne. Koko päivä käytössä


Hienoa, että joku ajattelee, kuten minä. Itselläni on viiden hengen perhe. Vaimonikin tekee vuorotyötä. Ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia. Itse en viihtyisi "8-16-toimistotyössä".

----------


## kuukanko

Kuljetusalan työajat eivät sovi kaikille. Melkein kaikissa kuljetusalan töissä työhön sidonnaisuusaika on pidempi kuin useimmissa muissa töissä. Toki ei se mikään pahnanpohjimmainen ole, esim. ravintola-ala on tunnettu pitkistä päivistään. Rekrytoinneissa kuljettajakursseille kuitenkin usein pyritään saamaan kurssit täyteen sen sijaan että karsittaisiin pois jo valintavaiheessa ne, jotka eivät viihdy alalla. Ja toisaalta eipä työntekijkäkään tiedä kuljetusalan työaikojen jaksamisestaan, jos niistä ei ole kokemusta ennestään.

Iso kysymys kuitenkin näyttää olevan, löytyykö tarpeeksi nuoria alalle halukkaita, jotka olisivat valmiita noihin työaikoihin. Valtaosa nuorista saa nykyään korkeakoulutuksen ja työtäpelkäämättömistä entistä isompi osa päätyy sille polulle.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

En ota kantaa kuljettajan työn hyviin tai huonoihin puoliin, mutta tuo kommentti runsaista vapaista ja pekkasista otti silmään. Aivan samat tunnit tässä tehdään. Muillakin aloilla on pekkaspäiviä, jossain ne käytetään vähentämään viikkotunteja. Meillä ei ole palkallisia vapaita juhlapyhinä, esim. jouluna. Kaikki listat mennään samalla tavalla. Tarkkaan laskettu, isompi pekkasten määrä korvaa muiden alojen palkalliset vapaat. Moni asiaa tietämätön on täysin väärässä luulossa.

----------


## JRK

> En ota kantaa kuljettajan työn hyviin tai huonoihin puoliin, mutta tuo kommentti runsaista vapaista ja pekkasista otti silmään. Aivan samat tunnit tässä tehdään. Muillakin aloilla on pekkaspäiviä, jossain ne käytetään vähentämään viikkotunteja. Meillä ei ole palkallisia vapaita juhlapyhinä, esim. jouluna. Kaikki listat mennään samalla tavalla. Tarkkaan laskettu, isompi pekkasten määrä korvaa muiden alojen palkalliset vapaat. Moni asiaa tietämätön on täysin väärässä luulossa.


Niin, ainahan sitä verrataan johonkin.

Olin ennen alalle tuloa käytännössä "aina töissä", 24/7/365. It-hommelit monesti ovat sellaisia. 
Eikä niistä mitään ekstraa maksettu vaan olin "hyvä tyyppi" joka hätätilanteessa käynnistelee meiliserveriä vaikka Kreikasta käsin, kuten teinkin.
Oliko se sitten omaa syytäni? No varmastikin, ammatinvalintakysymyksiähän nämä.

Jollet pidä kuumuudesta, älä ryhdy kokiksi. Jollet pidä painimisesta,saattaa olla parempi hakeutua muihin hommiin, kuin poliisiksi tai ravintolan ovimieheksi.

Jokainen peilaa omaan menneisyyteensä, tällä hetkellä minulle sopii aika hyvin tämä ammatti. Kyllä tämä työttömänä lorvimisen voittaa.

MUTTA jos alkaa ketuttamaan joku päivä, ehkä kuittaan sitten ne pitämättömät pekkaset rahana ja alan makoilemaan kotosalla eläkepäiviä odotellen... :Cool: 

Ei tässä iässä enää minnekään muualle pääse ainakaan järkevillä ansio-odotuksilla. Tehköön juniorit 1500 e / kk it-duunit ihan rauhassa.

----------


## Bellatrix

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/2...d-4311456e0e7f

"Helsingin poliisi on antanut tehovalvontansa yhteydessä sakot raitiovaunun kuljettajalle, kertoo Poliisihallitus.
Poliisin mukaan raitiovaunun kuljettaja oli ajanut suurehkolla nopeudella kohti pysäkkiä, jota edeltävällä suojatiellä oli jalankulkijoita. Suojatiellä ei ollut liikennevalo-ohjausta.
Poliisin mukaan kuljettaja ei hidastanut suojatiellä, eikä antanut jalankulkijoille pääsyä suojatien yli, vaan soitti torvea, minkä takia jalankulkijat joutuivat väistämään raitiovaunua."

Että näin...  :Sad:

----------


## Tarkastaja

Helb 1832 / 600 klo 19:22 Mäkelänkadun ja Koskelantien risteyksen pysäkillä

Näin ehkä ensimmäistä kertaa koskaan kun Helsingissä kuljettaja tervehtii matkustajia kuljettajanvaihdon yhteydessä. Lopettava kuljettaja siis huikkasi tervehdykset mutta myös jatkava kuljettaja nyökkäsi. Aiemmin olen nähnyt tätä yleisesti lapsena vieraillessani isovanhemmilla Oulussa n. 20v sitten

----------


## aulis

> Helb 1832 / 600 klo 19:22 Mäkelänkadun ja Koskelantien risteyksen pysäkillä
> 
> Näin ehkä ensimmäistä kertaa koskaan kun Helsingissä kuljettaja tervehtii matkustajia kuljettajanvaihdon yhteydessä. Lopettava kuljettaja siis huikkasi tervehdykset mutta myös jatkava kuljettaja nyökkäsi. Aiemmin olen nähnyt tätä yleisesti lapsena vieraillessani isovanhemmilla Oulussa n. 20v sitten


Hassua, kun itse olen mielestäni aina nähnyt sekä poistuvan että uuden kuljettajan tervehtivän matkustajia. Viimeksi juuri eilen. Voihan olla, että linjojen ja firmojen välillä on eroa  jollain alueella ehkä kuljettaja ei tervehdi, jos vaikka ajattelee ettei kukaan siellä päin vastaa tervehdykseen kuitenkaan... Enpä tiedä. Itselläni on ainakin luontevana tapana myös tervehtiä tässä tapauksessa kuljettajaa, varsinkin, jos istun edempänä bussissa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Helb 1832 / 600 klo 19:22 Mäkelänkadun ja Koskelantien risteyksen pysäkillä
> 
> Näin ehkä ensimmäistä kertaa koskaan kun Helsingissä kuljettaja tervehtii matkustajia kuljettajanvaihdon yhteydessä. Lopettava kuljettaja siis huikkasi tervehdykset mutta myös jatkava kuljettaja nyökkäsi. Aiemmin olen nähnyt tätä yleisesti lapsena vieraillessani isovanhemmilla Oulussa n. 20v sitten


Linjalla 345 poistuva ja saapuva kuljettaja tervehti usein , mutta jotkut eivät. Myös itse morjestin jos istuin bussin alkuosassa. Tämä oli sitä aikaa kun 345 vaihtoi kuljettajaa varikon luona, mutta nykyään siinä kohdassa ei enää vaihdeta.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Hassua, kun itse olen mielestäni aina nähnyt sekä poistuvan että uuden kuljettajan tervehtivän matkustajia. Viimeksi juuri eilen. Voihan olla, että linjojen ja firmojen välillä on eroa  jollain alueella ehkä kuljettaja ei tervehdi, jos vaikka ajattelee ettei kukaan siellä päin vastaa tervehdykseen kuitenkaan... Enpä tiedä. Itselläni on ainakin luontevana tapana myös tervehtiä tässä tapauksessa kuljettajaa, varsinkin, jos istun edempänä bussissa.


Omasta mielestä hyvään asiakaspalveluun kuuluu aina se että kuljettajanvaihdon yhteydessä poistuva kuljettaja toivottaa aina kaikille matkustajille mukavat päivät/illanjatkot tai viikonloput, ja vuoronsa aloittava kuljettaja sanoo aina kaikille kovaan ääneen "Terve, morjens, huomenta" jne.

----------


## vaajy

> Juuri tämä onkin aina ollut Paunulla iso ongelma. Kolme tuntia taukoa päivässä ja työpäivät kestää aamusta iltaan. Ei paljoa mieltä lämmittänyt, että autoissa oli komeat kromin kiiltävät pölykapselit kun työvuorojen suunnittelu oli aivan järjetöntä eikä toiveita työvuorojen suhteen edes yritetty ottaa huomioon. Muualla ei ole pölykapseleita, mutta inhimillisyyttä riittää. Paikallisesti kun oli joskus sovittu, että sidonnaisuutta voidaan muuttaa työajaksi, ei siitä päästy koskaan irti. Minulle se oli helvetti maan päällä vaikka moni kai pitää hyvämaineisena toimijana alalla.


Tuo on just sitä, hyvä että lähdit pois.

Yksi naiskuski Paunulla ollut 20+ vuotta talossa ja sanoi minulle että heti kun eläkeikä joulukuussa koittaa, hän ei sekuntiakaan enempää Paunulla tai muuallakaan työssä ole!

Asiakaspalvelijana hyvä, ei toki ole niille ilkeä.

Ajelin tuossa Nobinan bussilla Jollakseen ja sieltä vähän aikaa sitten pois. Meillä maalla on tapana sanoa poistuessa ääneen Kiitos! ja usein jopa ääneen tai kättä nostamalla merkiksi.

Nobinan kuski ei ole vastannut siihen mitään. Ei kumpikaan. No toivottavasti meni kiitos perille...

Meillä maalla kuskit vastaa joko käden heilautuksella tai ääneen.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ajelin tuossa Nobinan bussilla Jollakseen ja sieltä vähän aikaa sitten pois. Meillä maalla on tapana sanoa poistuessa ääneen Kiitos! ja usein jopa ääneen tai kättä nostamalla merkiksi.
> 
> Nobinan kuski ei ole vastannut siihen mitään. Ei kumpikaan. No toivottavasti meni kiitos perille...
> 
> Meillä maalla kuskit vastaa joko käden heilautuksella tai ääneen.


Paunu ei onneksi vielä aja HSL-alueella. 
Kaikki eivät ymmärrä kieltä, on nappikuulokkeet korvissa, kuunnellaan omaa juttua. Ei keskitytä matkustajiin, muulloin kuin asiakkaan tullessa luukulle. HSL-alueella on kyllä linjoja jossa, niin kuljettaja, kuin myös matkautajat kiittää ja tervehtii.
PL ajamat Sipoon linjat,  niin ikään PL Kirkkonummella, pienkalusto linjat.

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

Olen ajanut linja-autoa muutamassa etelän kaupungissa ja todennut, että paikasta riippumatta on aika paljon mitään ilmaisemattomia asiakkaita niin tämän sisään tullessa kuin ulos mennessäänkin. Osa vastaa sisään tullessaan tervehdykseeni, mutta osa ehkä vilkaisee ja jotkut näkee tosi paljon vaivaa ollakseen vilkaisemattakaan kuljettajaan päin: tiukka katse lukijaan ja piippauksen jälkeen katse kääntyy salamana bussin perää kohti. Joskus vähän ihmetyttää, mutta palkkahan mulle työn tekemisestä maksetaan.

----------


## vristo

Vuosikymmeniä Helsingin liikenteessä oli vallalla tällainen käytäntö. 

HS Helsinki | Tämä ammattikunta sanoo kaikki päivän asiat parissa sekunnissa  Ratikkakuskeilla on harvojen hoksaama rituaali, jota voi todistaa kahdella pysäkillä: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/helsinki/...edd5dcfefd09b1

Artikkeli kertoo raitiovaununkuljettajista, mutta sama koski bussinkuljettajia ja myös silloin kun itse tulin alalle. Matkustajia ei kuulunut "mielistellä" ja esimerkiksi juuri tervehtiä.

Aloitimme tervehtemiskäytännön kuljettajavaihtotilanteessa vaivihkaa. Ensin yksi, sitten muutama muu liittyi mukaan ja niin edelleen. Pieni, mutta huomaavainen ele, joka vähitellen levisi yleiseksi käytännöksi.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Vuosikymmeniä Helsingin liikenteessä oli vallalla tällainen käytäntö. 
> 
> HS Helsinki | Tämä ammattikunta sanoo kaikki päivän asiat parissa sekunnissa  Ratikkakuskeilla on harvojen hoksaama rituaali, jota voi todistaa kahdella pysäkillä: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/helsinki/...edd5dcfefd09b1


Vain tilaajille tuo artikkeli.
 Linja-auto puolella tuota tehdään myös, vaikka auto varoittaisi moottoripalosta, ja sun muista.

----------


## canis lupus

> Hidastelusta tulikin mieleen: ohitin taas toissapäivänä 50 km/h alueella 25-30 km/h körötelleen Nobinan auton. Tällä kertaa Espoossa. Nyt plussaa kuljettajalle siitä, että hän ei provosoitunut tilanteesta, kuten taannoinen kollegansa.


Ei taida Espoo ja Nobina liittyä Tampereen joukkoliikenteeseen millään tavalla. Mutta mutta... vaihdoin tuossa joku aika sitten Helbiltä Nobinalle ja pakko myöntää että tuo Vihreä Matka (jota aiemmin täällä Helbiläisenä haukuin) on kyllä koukuttava. Joka kerta tahtoo paremmat pisteet! Ennakoivalla ajolla on pitkän päivän päätteeksi huomattavasti virkeämpi olo. Olen tuota vapaa-ajalla omalla autollanikin alkanut toteuttamaan ja 20 tankillisella pääsee huomattavasti pidemmälle eikä jarrupalat kulu

----------


## vristo

> Hidastelusta tulikin mieleen: ohitin taas toissapäivänä 50 km/h alueella 25-30 km/h körötelleen Nobinan auton. Tällä kertaa Espoossa. Nyt plussaa kuljettajalle siitä, että hän ei provosoitunut tilanteesta, kuten taannoinen kollegansa.


Otamme tästä lähtien varman päälle kun meidän nopeuksiamme seurataan reaaliajassa twitterissä ja niistä lähtee twitti myös poliisille.

https://twitter.com/PuksunBussit?t=D...deges9ATw&s=09

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nobinan Virolainen kuski tapellut Viiskulmassa kesken linjasivun linjalla 30 Eiraan, tiktokissa materiaali käyttäjällä @abbzai.

----------


## vristo

> Nobinan Virolainen kuski tapellut Viiskulmassa kesken linjasivun linjalla 30 Eiraan, tiktokissa materiaali käyttäjällä @abbzai.


Kun muistaa, että miten kävi bussinkuljettajalle jokunen vuosi sitten Elielinaukiolla, niin on syytä muistuttaa, että ei koskaan pitäisi provosoitua, ja ennen kaikkea, poistua ohjaamosta. Voi käydä ihan mitä hyvänsä!

----------


## juzziz3

> Tai antamalla sitä vapaa-aikaa.
> 
> Ihan järjetöntä, että yksi kuski näkyy linjalla aamusta iltaan. Tekevät 12-tuntisia päiviä. Palkaton tai palkallinen taukoilu mukana kolme tuntia.
> 
> Ei mitään vapaa-aikaa.
> Ystäville, perheille ja lapsille saat sanoa heipat.
> Jos edes perhettä viitsii perustaa.
> Koiria et voi hankkia, kun et ole koskaan kotosalla.
> Huonot asiakkaat, jotka vinoilevat, kun ei saanutkaan ilmaista matkaa Matti kukkarossa.
> ...


Eniten kaduttaa elämässä se, etten ymmärtänyt opiskella aikaisemmin. Jotenkin kuvittelin, että tämä olisi kivaa hommaa olla bussinkuljettajana. Noh pari vuotta oli kivaa, sitten alkoi vihtuttamaan. Kun oli noin sadannen huutajamummon huudot ja känniläisten uhkailut saanut kuulla, niin alkaahan se vihtuttaa. Tuossa vaajyn viestissä tulikin olennaiset pointit. Nyt olen viranhaltija kuntasektorilla. Päätän itse omat työaikani ja päätän itse, mitä teen. Jos perjantaina ei oikein huvita tehdä neljään asti, lähden kotia kahdelta. Jos kalenterissa ei ole mitään ihmeellistä sovittuna, teen etänä paperihommia. Alanvaihdon jälkeen parantui terveyskin kummasti. Ei ole ollut flunssia eikä vastaavia. 30-vuotiaana piti alkaa miettimään, että nyt on opiskeltava tai kohta on liian myöhäistä. Moni vanhempi kolleega vannotti opiskelemaan. "Kadut sitä minun ikäisenäni eli noin 50-vuotiaana jos et opiskele". Itse olen aina nuoremmille paasannut opiskelun tärkeydestä. Se kaduttaa myöhemmin, jos ei opiskele nuorena. Nyt on kesätkin rennompia, kun ei tarvitse jatkuvasti olla menossa. Bussihommissa oli kesäloma ja muuten olikin kesät kiireistä. Ei saanut ylimääräisiä vapaita tai pekkasia. Tätä perusteltiin resurssipulalla. Elämäni paras hetki oli 2016, kun lykkäsin irtisanoutumisilmoituksen silloiselle aluejohtajalle Jyri Halmeelle kouraa. 
Viimeisinä vuosina en kehdannut oikein edes sanoa kenellekään ammattiani. Tutut yms olivat opiskelleet ahkerasti ja päässeet työelämässä todella hyville palkoille ja työpaikkoihin. Välttelin tilanteita, joissa joku olisi kysynyt ammattiani. Sen aina näki ihmisten silmistä "arvostuksen", jos erehtyi kertomaan. Nyt teen päätöksiä, jotka vaikuttavat "isoon kuvaan" merkittävästi ja virkavastuuta on jonkin verran.

----------


## Salomaa

Aloitin lähihoitajaopinnot 56-vuotiaana. Luokassa oli myös minua vanhempia, mm yksi 59-vuotias. Päätökseen vaikutti silloinen uutuus: opiskelu työttömyysturvalla. Jahkailin kyllä että kannattaako opinnot aloittaa yli 50-senä, mutta ei ole kaduttanut.

----------


## JRK

> Aloitin lähihoitajaopinnot 56-vuotiaana. Luokassa oli myös minua vanhempia, mm yksi 59-vuotias. Päätökseen vaikutti silloinen uutuus: opiskelu työttömyysturvalla. Jahkailin kyllä että kannattaako opinnot aloittaa yli 50-senä, mutta ei ole kaduttanut.


Niinpä, itse kouluttauduin linja-autonkuljettajaksi työvoimatoimiston avulla 56-vuotiaana. En ollut IT-seniorina enää kuuminta hottia edellisessä ammatissani.
Hyvä näin, olen jo tottunut joka toinen perjantai tulevaan palkkaan  :Laughing:

----------


## Salomaa

Nobinan auto 1137 linjalla 300 päätti rajoittaa etuoven käyttöä. Karhunkierroksen pysäkillä seisoin etuoven vieressä ja koska kuljettaja katsoo koko ajan eteenpäin "hän ei näe". Koputin oveen jolloin kuljettaja avasi.  Vanhan Hämeenkylän tien pysäkillä etuovesta pyrkivä myös koputtaa, mutta tällä kertaa ei kuljettaja suostu avaamaan.

Näin siis klo 19:55 - 20:05.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Myös 570:lla kuljettajat luulevat päättävänsä saako etuovesta nousta sisään vaiko ei

----------


## Bussihullu

Tänään 14.10. PL403 oli Pirjontien pysäkillä ovet auki mutta virta päällä. Tilannehetkellä 7 min myöhässä. Matkustajan mukaan "kuski vaa häippäs sanomatta mitään". Oli kirjautunut lähdölle yms ja tien toisella puolella nähdäkseni useampikin PL:n kuljettaja (kuljettajanvaihdon takia). Matkustaja ihmetteli tätä minun bussin kuljettajalle, joka ei jaksanut vastata kysymykseen, mikähän mahtoi olla homman nimi tässä?

----------


## Melamies

> Tänään 14.10. PL403 oli Pirjontien pysäkillä ovet auki mutta virta päällä. Tilannehetkellä 7 min myöhässä. Matkustajan mukaan "kuski vaa häippäs sanomatta mitään". Oli kirjautunut lähdölle yms ja tien toisella puolella nähdäkseni useampikin PL:n kuljettaja (kuljettajanvaihdon takia). Matkustaja ihmetteli tätä minun bussin kuljettajalle, joka ei jaksanut vastata kysymykseen, mikähän mahtoi olla homman nimi tässä?


Matkustajan tehtävänä on matkustaa, eikä tehdä tyhmiä kysymyksiä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## LimoSWN

> Matkustajan tehtävänä on matkustaa, eikä tehdä tyhmiä kysymyksiä.


Kauan sitten, kun oli vielä STA:n City U volvot, kävi melkein joka aamu yksi matkustaja hoitamassa auton öljyventtilin kesken linjan. Sen jälkeen matkustaja käynnisti talon pihassa seisseen Hinauspalvelun hinurin.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Tänään 14.11.22

Linjalla 300 lähtö Myyrmäestä lähti hieman väärään suuntaan. Käännös vasempaan ja peruutus ja sitten pian oltiin taas oikealla reitillä. Lähtö oli alkuiltapäivästä

----------


## JRK

"Pölhölän Liikenteen" kuskit on nyt näköjään varannut Sellon edestä tulolaiturin taukotuvan edessä, oikeudekseen pistää hätävilkut päälle ja juosta kuka minnekin, vessaan, kebabia hakemaan tms. mihin vaan jonninjoutavaan.
Ottaa päähän siinä sitten koettaa sompailla ohi. 

EI NÄIN!

Jos ei tahti muutu niin soitan sitten Hösselille! Mutta se loppuu!

P.S: Ne sähköbussinne voisitte sitten ajella muutenkin sinne sähköbussipaikalle, mitä tungette sinne dieselien pikaparkkiin?

Ja jos on niin huonovointista porukkaa ettei jaksa / viitsi / v**ut välittää, kävellä muutamaa kymmentä metriä, niin onko oikeissa hommissa sitten edes...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:15 ----------




> Tänään 14.11.22
> 
> Linjalla 300 lähtö Myyrmäestä lähti hieman väärään suuntaan. Käännös vasempaan ja peruutus ja sitten pian oltiin taas oikealla reitillä. Lähtö oli alkuiltapäivästä


Se peruuttaminen muualla kuin varikolla tai terminaalissa on kyllä sellainen vahinkomagneetti...

----------


## canis lupus

> P.S: Ne sähköbussinne voisitte sitten ajella muutenkin sinne sähköbussipaikalle, mitä tungette sinne dieselien pikaparkkiin?


Kaveri Pohjolan Liikenteeltä sanoi että ne on määrätty mihin paikkaan ne Yutongit ajetaan, jos ei ole määrättyä ruutua, ei ajeta sähköpaikalle. Tämän takia mm. Nobinan sähköbusseilla ei ole mitään asiaa sähköpaikoille vaikka liikennemerkki "vain sähköbusseille" niin antaisi olettaakin

Ja joo näin eilen tuon "hajonneen" PL Yutongin laiturissa Leppävaarassa mutta tätä samaa olen ihan jokaisen liikennöitsijän kuljettajilta havainnut. Palautetta vaan armotta. Jättölaiturit eivät ole parkkipaikkoja. Olen jo kertaalleen joutunut lainaamaan lähtölaituria tälläisen toiminnan takia koska kyydissä sattui olemaan sähköpyörätuoli

----------


## JRK

> Kaveri Pohjolan Liikenteeltä sanoi että ne on määrätty mihin paikkaan ne Yutongit ajetaan, jos ei ole määrättyä ruutua, ei ajeta sähköpaikalle. Tämän takia mm. Nobinan sähköbusseilla ei ole mitään asiaa sähköpaikoille vaikka liikennemerkki "vain sähköbusseille" niin antaisi olettaakin
> 
> Ja joo näin eilen tuon "hajonneen" PL Yutongin laiturissa Leppävaarassa mutta tätä samaa olen ihan jokaisen liikennöitsijän kuljettajilta havainnut. Palautetta vaan armotta. Jättölaiturit eivät ole parkkipaikkoja. Olen jo kertaalleen joutunut lainaamaan lähtölaituria tälläisen toiminnan takia koska kyydissä sattui olemaan sähköpyörätuoli


Tänään klo 18 jälkeen oli parkissa taas Pölhölän sähköbussi, numero 453   :Mad: 

Niin kauan on PL = Pölhölä, kun jatkuu tuollainen tyhmeily.

----------


## vaajy

*Nobinan bussikuski teki oudon jalkapallovirityksen Helsingissä  potkut uhkaavat*Portugalin ja Sveitsin välinen jalkapallon MM-neljännesvälierä oli vielä kutkuttavassa 00-tilanteessa, kun Helsingin paikallisliikenteen linjan 88 bussi starttasi reitilleen Herttoniemestä.

Iltalehden lukija kertoo, että kuljettaja oli seurannut ottelua koko matkan ajan matkapuhelimestaan. Lukijan lähettämästä kuvasta käy ilmi, että kännykkä oli viritelty mittariston edessä olevaan syvennykseen.
 Kivahan se on, jos on urheilullinen, mutta keli oli turhan liukas ja vaarallinen juurikin tänään, lukija kertoo.

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/4...3-5cb154aa73ff

----------


## bussitietäjä

> *Nobinan bussikuski teki oudon jalkapallovirityksen Helsingissä  potkut uhkaavat*Portugalin ja Sveitsin välinen jalkapallon MM-neljännesvälierä oli vielä kutkuttavassa 00-tilanteessa, kun Helsingin paikallisliikenteen linjan 88 bussi starttasi reitilleen Herttoniemestä.
> 
> Iltalehden lukija kertoo, että kuljettaja oli seurannut ottelua koko matkan ajan matkapuhelimestaan. Lukijan lähettämästä kuvasta käy ilmi, että kännykkä oli viritelty mittariston edessä olevaan syvennykseen.
>  Kivahan se on, jos on urheilullinen, mutta keli oli turhan liukas ja vaarallinen juurikin tänään, lukija kertoo.
> 
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/4...3-5cb154aa73ff


Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että on siinä taas valittaja sellainen joka ajattelee että jos hän ei pidä urheilusta ei muutkaan pidä..

----------


## SD202

Erään 600-alkuisen linjan kuljettaja oli tänään keksinyt, miten linjasivun saa ajettua mahdollisimman nopeasti. Matkustamon valot päällä, mutta linjakilvet pimeänä. Pysäkillä olijoiden pysäytysmerkkeihin ei myöskään reagoida.  :Very Happy:

----------


## nickr

> Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että on siinä taas valittaja sellainen joka ajattelee että jos hän ei pidä urheilusta ei muutkaan pidä..


Ymmärsinköhän nyt viestisi ihan oikein? Sinustako on täysin hyväksyttävää, että kuljettaja ajaessaan katsoo jotain TV-lähetystä? 

Eihän sillä nyt ole mitään tekemistä asian kanssa, pitääkö urheilusta vai ei, vaan että tuollainen toiminta on sekä laitonta että vaarallista. Ja miksi kutsut asiasta täysin aiheellisesti palautetta antanutta henkilöä valittajaksi?

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että on siinä taas valittaja sellainen joka ajattelee että jos hän ei pidä urheilusta ei muutkaan pidä..


Meinaat että 50 matkustajan kuljettaminen Helsingin liikenteessä ei vaadi niin suurta tarkkaavaisuutta, että siinä kerkiää ohessa telkkaria katselemaan kun rattia vääntää. Valittaja siis oli typerä.

----------


## Sisubussi

> Meinaat että 50 matkustajan kuljettaminen Helsingin liikenteessä ei vaadi niin suurta tarkkaavaisuutta, että siinä kerkiää ohessa telkkaria katselemaan kun rattia vääntää. Valittaja siis oli typerä.


Jos matkustaja määrä on ollut 50 niin silloin telkkaria ei tietenkään saa katsoa. Siis Helsingin liikenteessä. Voihan olla että matkustajia onkin ollut vaikka vain 24, niin silloin se ei olekaan niin paha juttu. Jos oikein luin, niin bussissa ei ollut telkkaria lainkaan, vaan kuljettajalla oli vain puhelin mittariston päällä josta saattoi nähdä urheilu ottelun. En kuitenkaan usko että kuljettaja sitä puhelinta katsoi, ehkä vain kuunteli kuin radiota miten ottelu eteni. Kuljettajan pitää olla aina tarkkana ja katsoa ettei häntä kuvata. On kuskeja joilla kravatti kiristää ja niitä jotka vain ajaa. Itse vain ajan.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Ajamme jäteautoja joissa on aivan sama kojelauta kuin Scanian tai Volvon vastaavissa busseissa ja siihen saa aivan hyvin puhelimen jolla voit katsoa ihan vapaasti mitä vaan, se että jos joku matkustaja siitä loukkaantuu nii ei voi kuin ihmetellä tätä nykypäivän loukkaantumiskulttuuria.

----------


## Minä vain

Onhan kuljettaja voinut vain kuunnella ottelua.

----------


## nickr

> Ajamme jäteautoja joissa on aivan sama kojelauta kuin Scanian tai Volvon vastaavissa busseissa ja siihen saa aivan hyvin puhelimen jolla voit katsoa ihan vapaasti mitä vaan, se että jos joku matkustaja siitä loukkaantuu nii ei voi kuin ihmetellä tätä nykypäivän loukkaantumiskulttuuria.


No selitätkö vielä, miten omasta ja muiden turvallisuudesta välittäminen on loukkaantumista? 

Ei voi kuin ihmetellä tätä nykypäivän minäminäminä-kulttuuria. "Jos minä haluan katsoa videota ajaessani, niin sitten minä katson, ja kaikki muut ovat silloin väärässä (myös tieliikennelaki) koska minä olen oikeassa".

----------


## Salomaa

> Ajamme jäteautoja joissa on aivan sama kojelauta kuin Scanian tai Volvon vastaavissa busseissa ja siihen saa aivan hyvin puhelimen jolla voit katsoa ihan vapaasti mitä vaan, se että jos joku matkustaja siitä loukkaantuu nii ei voi kuin ihmetellä tätä nykypäivän loukkaantumiskulttuuria.


Hyväksytkö bussinkuljettajan kännykkään katsomisen ajon aikana ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:16 ----------




> Onhan kuljettaja voinut vain kuunnella ottelua.


Kuljettajan ohjaamossa on radio, jonka kaiuttimista kuuntelu sujuu hyvällä äänentoistolla.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Hyväksytkö bussinkuljettajan kännykkään katsomisen ajon aikana ?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:16 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Kuljettajan ohjaamossa on radio, jonka kaiuttimista kuuntelu sujuu hyvällä äänentoistolla.


Hyväksyn jos puhelin on kiinni puhelin telineessä tai kojelaudalla koska ei se silloin sen kädessä ole  :Very Happy: 

Salomaa todn ikinä edes ollut ison auton ratissa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ajamme jäteautoja joissa on aivan sama kojelauta kuin Scanian tai Volvon vastaavissa busseissa ja siihen saa aivan hyvin puhelimen jolla voit katsoa ihan vapaasti mitä vaan, se että jos joku matkustaja siitä loukkaantuu nii ei voi kuin ihmetellä tätä nykypäivän loukkaantumiskulttuuria.


Missä firmassa ajatte jäteautoja? Hyväksyykö firmanne tuollaisen kännykän käytön ajamisen aikana?

----------


## vristo

Mäkin seuraan tätä keskustelua huolestuneena: täällä on siis ammattikuljettajia, joiden mielestä on ihan ok seurata televisiota ajon aikana? 🫨 
Muistutan mieleen, että mitä siinä voi pahimmassa tapauksessa käydä.

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/201709082200381332

----------


## Salomaa

> Hyväksyn jos puhelin on kiinni puhelin telineessä tai kojelaudalla koska ei se silloin sen kädessä ole 
> 
> Salomaa todn ikinä edes ollut ison auton ratissa.


Suoraan sanomistasi on ihaltava. Mutta ei asian sisältöä. Eli selvästi hyväksyt sen että kuljettaja saa ajon aikana irroittaa katseensa ajoradasta ja siten vaarantaa matkustaien turvallisuutta.

En ison ratissa, mutta taksia ajoin 3 vuotta. Minulle oli pienessä autossakin selvää että ajon aikana keskitytään ajamiseen. Eiköhän sama ole suotavaa kaikkien ajoneuvojen kuljettajilla.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> En ison ratissa, mutta taksia ajoin 3 vuotta. Minulle oli pienessä autossakin selvää että ajon aikana keskitytään ajamiseen. Eiköhän sama ole suotavaa kaikkien ajoneuvojen kuljettajilla.


Höh, kaikkihan sen tietää, että kuorma-autoa ajaessa pitää olla puhelin oikeassa kädessä, tupakka ja eväsleipä vasemmassa, ja polvilla ohjataan. /sarkasmi

----------


## vristo

> Onhan kuljettaja voinut vain kuunnella ottelua.


Sitä voi tehdä bussin radiosta. 

Ylipäätään linja-autonkuljettajan ammatti on sellaista, että täytyy pystyä pidättäytymään monesta asiasta, joita haluaisi tehdä. Siellä on linja-autollinen matkustajia kyydissä, joiden turvallisuudesta linja-autonkuljettaja vastaa joka hetki. Ajaessa ei katsota televisiota eikä anneta edes mielikuvaa sellaisesta. 

Kyseinen tapaus tapahtui Nobinan bussissa ja jokaisessa kuljettajakoulutuksessa painotetaan tätä asiaa erittäin voimakkaasti. Tapauksen kuljettaja toimi siis vastoin yhtiön ohjeistusta ja se saattoi maksaa hänen työpaikkansa.

----------


## santeri82

Tapahtunutta 14.12.2022 linjalla 212, 
lähtö 14:51 Kauniala -> Kamppi (auto NF 1399)
------------------------------------------------------

Kaikki sujui hienosti Klovinristiin asti, jossa oli kuljettajanvaihto

1) Vaihtoon tuleva kuljettaja kysyi poistuvalta kuljettajalta ohjeita auton toimintaan, kun ei ollut kuulemma kyseistä automallia (BYD B13) ajanut.

2) Pysäkiltä lähdettiin vauhdilla, samoin jarrutus oli kuin seinään olisi pysähtynyt. Tämä toistui koko matkan ajan.

3) Kuljettaja ajoi Turvesuontiellä Ilmeentien risteyksen ohi (jonne siis olisi pitänyt kääntyä), jonka huomasi melkein heti mokan tapahduttua. Päätti tehdä keskellä Turvesuontien vilkasta liikennettä U-käännöksen korjatakseen virheensä. Kuin ihmeen kaupalla käännös onnistui, vaikka kaukana ei ollut, että auto olisi ollut penkassa/ojan pohjalla jumissa.

4) Käännyttässä Turvesuontieltä Kehä 1:n rampille oli lähellä osua liikenteenjakajaan. Tämä korjattiin peruuttamalla.

5) Kurkijoentien pysäkillä ei huomannut pysäytysmerkkiä näyttäviä matkustajia, vaan ajoi pysäkin ohi. Kun etupenkillä istunut mieshenkilö huomautti asiasta, kuljettaja löi liinat kiinni ja päätti peruuttaa takaisin pysäkille, siis Kehä 1:llä!

6) Huopalahdentiellä ja Paciuksenkadulle kuljettaja ajeli sujuvasti pysäkkien ohi, vaikka STOP-nappia oli painettu.

7) Kamppiin saavuttiin 24 minuuttia myöhässä aikataulusta.

------------------------------------------------------

Täytyy sanoa, että harvoin kenenkään kyydissä pelkään, mutta tuon kaverin kyydissä kyllä oikeasti pelotti. 

Kyseessä oli todennäköisesti uusi kuljettaja, joka oli laitettu täysin ilman perehdytystä yksin linjalle.

----------


## vristo

> Kyseessä oli todennäköisesti uusi kuljettaja, joka oli laitettu täysin ilman perehdytystä yksin linjalle.


On kyllä erikoinen tapaus. Nobinalla noin ei pitäisi missään tapauksessa tapahtua. Kaikki uudet käyvät läpi saman perehdytyksen  eivätkä pääse yksin linjalle ennenkuin on täysin selvää, että he pärjäävät. En osaa sanoa, että missä on tapahtunut moka. Otamme selvää asiasta.

----------


## Salomaa

Saavuin juuri Pitäjänmäen aseman pysäkiltä- Klo 14:08 linjan 59 auto 687 lähtee pysäkiltä liikkeelle  punaisia päin. Punaiset olivat siis päällä jo siinä vaiheessa kun auto lähti pysäkiltä liikkeelle. Näissä Turkismiehentien valoissa osalla kuljettajista näyttää olevan ajattelutapa että  risteys ylitetään tarvittaessa riippumatta punaisista. Tapahtuu päivittäin.

----------


## JRK

Olin viime viikonloppuna viimeisiä pikkujoulujuhlijoita kuljettamassa Kampista Espooseen.

- perjantai-lauantai oli aika rauhallista, ei mitään ihmeempiä
- lauantai-sunnuntai tuli mieleen, että onko nyt täysikuu kenties? (ei ollut), koska:

1. Kampista tulee mies kyytiin, iso satsi makkaraperunoita kaikilla mausteilla foamrasiassa. Ilmoitan, ettei kyyditys onnistu tuolla lastilla. 
Hän ei käsitä tätä. Kehotan syömään satsin terminaalissa, tai sitten heittämään roskiin. Hän ehdottaa siihen Scanian eturoskista... Kerrottuani, etten halua hajupommia niin hän jättää sen sitten lähtölaituriin  :Icon Frown: 

2. Seuraava linja, ja taas Kampissa ollaan. Sisään pyrkii päihtyneen oloinen nainen kaverinsa kanssa, mukana puoliksi juotu pikaruokapaikan ruttuinen muki ja pussissa matkaeväät. 
Ilmoitan taas, että ei onnistu. Hänelle tämä oli ilmeisesti käytöksestä päätellen ensimmäinen kerta, kun joku on koskaan sanonut "ei".

Alkaa väitellä vastaan, että "ei tällaista ole ennenkään koskaan ollut" jne- ei käsitä järkipuhetta. Samanhenkinen nenärenkainen ihanuus käy vielä tsemppaamassa, "Tää ei ole oikein" 
Soitan vartijat, lähtö myöhästyy 2 minuuttia. Onneksi häipyivät sentään pois ovelta, jäivät selvittelemään asiaa.



Pääsen Tapiolaan, ja siitä pari pysäkkiä eteenpäin, kun alkaa haista voimakkaasti ruoka. No siellähän sitä pikku nälkään alettiin pistellä Tacoja. Jep.
Komensin kolmikon ulos pysäkille jatkamaan ruokailua, kun ei pakkanen pannut eikä muutenkaan. 

Kuulin, että joku matkustaja kommentoi: "No eikö ne nyt sen verran äskeisen jälkeen voinu odottaa..."
Sen jälkeen nenärengas oli varmaankin jo naputtelemassa valitusta HSL:lle, kun kävi kysymässä minuta auton numeroa. Ilmoitin sen tietenkin ja toivotin hyvät illanjatkot.

Varmaan pitäis asentaa mukitelineet ja tarjotinpöydät, että "työnantajat" saisivat ruokailla matkalla...?

----------


## 339-DF

Eilen 20.12. noin klo 18.35 sain todistaa hauskaa näkyä Espoonportin ja Kirkkokadun kulmassa. Paikalla on aika ärsyttävä risteys. Espoonportista tulevat, vasemmalle kääntyvät autot joutuvat väistämään kolmesta suunnasta tulevaa liikennettä. Normaalioloissa tuo on ihan sujuva, mutta aina joskus paikalle sattuu joku marjatta, joka ei uskalla lähteä liikkeelle, jos näkee yhdenkin auton liikkuvan jossain 200 metrin päässä. Eilen oli sellainen päivä ja autojono jatkui Siltakadun liikenneympyrään saakka. Tuossa jonossa oli myös linjan 213 bussi.

Oikealle kääntyviä varten on oma kaista, ja olen itse sitä usein hyödyntänyt, jos olen jäänyt marjattojen perään. Tällöin kääntyy väärään suuntaan, mutta jo 70 m päässä on liikenneympyrä, jossa pääsee kätevästi ympäri ja sitten voi vilkuttaa marjatalle tervehdyksen ohiajaessaan.

Kun sitten huomasin, että bussi ajaa tuolle oikealle kaistalle, niin ajattelin, että siinäpä fiksu bussikuski. Ajaa 140 m extraa mutta pysyy paremmin aikataulussa. Kattia kanssa. Bussi ajoi oikealle kaistalle, laittoi päälle vilkun vasemmalle ja puski itsensä keskelle risteystä, kolmion takaa, autojen ja marjatan eteen. Jos meillä olisi tässä maassa poliisi, joka valvoo jotain muuta kuin Lönnrotinkadun nastarengaskieltoa, niin tuossapa olisi ollut sille tehtävä. Näytti oikeasti vaaralliselta.

----------


## pehkonen

> Eilen 20.12. noin klo 18.35 sain todistaa hauskaa näkyä Espoonportin ja Kirkkokadun kulmassa. Paikalla on aika ärsyttävä risteys. Espoonportista tulevat, vasemmalle kääntyvät autot joutuvat väistämään kolmesta suunnasta tulevaa liikennettä. Normaalioloissa tuo on ihan sujuva, mutta aina joskus paikalle sattuu joku marjatta, joka ei uskalla lähteä liikkeelle, jos näkee yhdenkin auton liikkuvan jossain 200 metrin päässä. Eilen oli sellainen päivä ja autojono jatkui Siltakadun liikenneympyrään saakka. Tuossa jonossa oli myös linjan 213 bussi.
> 
> Oikealle kääntyviä varten on oma kaista, ja olen itse sitä usein hyödyntänyt, jos olen jäänyt marjattojen perään. Tällöin kääntyy väärään suuntaan, mutta jo 70 m päässä on liikenneympyrä, jossa pääsee kätevästi ympäri ja sitten voi vilkuttaa marjatalle tervehdyksen ohiajaessaan.
> 
> Kun sitten huomasin, että bussi ajaa tuolle oikealle kaistalle, niin ajattelin, että siinäpä fiksu bussikuski. Ajaa 140 m extraa mutta pysyy paremmin aikataulussa. Kattia kanssa. Bussi ajoi oikealle kaistalle, laittoi päälle vilkun vasemmalle ja puski itsensä keskelle risteystä, kolmion takaa, autojen ja marjatan eteen. Jos meillä olisi tässä maassa poliisi, joka valvoo jotain muuta kuin Lönnrotinkadun nastarengaskieltoa, niin tuossapa olisi ollut sille tehtävä. Näytti oikeasti vaaralliselta.


Ei muuta kuin ilmoa eteenpäin. Tai sitten poliisikouluun. Oli varmaankin "erään" yhtiön liikutin, kun tuo rattiraivo noin nousi?

----------


## 339-DF

Eiköhän poliisin toiminnan painopisteet päätetä jossain muualla kuin poliisikoulussa. 

Tämä rattiraivo tuli tällä kertaa Nobinalta. En huomannut bussista sitä katsoa, mutta ainakin Höselin sivujen mukaan Nobina ajaa 213:a. Mä seurailin toimintaa ihan jalankulkijana.

----------


## vristo

> Eilen 20.12. noin klo 18.35 sain todistaa hauskaa näkyä Espoonportin ja Kirkkokadun kulmassa. Paikalla on aika ärsyttävä risteys. Espoonportista tulevat, vasemmalle kääntyvät autot joutuvat väistämään kolmesta suunnasta tulevaa liikennettä. Normaalioloissa tuo on ihan sujuva, mutta aina joskus paikalle sattuu joku marjatta, joka ei uskalla lähteä liikkeelle, jos näkee yhdenkin auton liikkuvan jossain 200 metrin päässä. Eilen oli sellainen päivä ja autojono jatkui Siltakadun liikenneympyrään saakka. Tuossa jonossa oli myös linjan 213 bussi.
> .


Jotain outoa tässä on sillä linjan 213 reitti ei mene noin vaan Siltakatua Espoonväylälle ja sitten Kirkkojärventielle.

----------


## HeSa

Ylen nettiuutisissa tänään:

Joensuussa työskentelevä Länsi-linjojen linja-autokuljettaja pitää tonttulaki päässään ainakin jouluaattoon saakka ja haluaa tarjota makustajilleen hyvää mieltä, hymyä ja kuunteluapua keskustelemalla ja parantamalla maailmaa yhdessä asiakkaiden kanssa. Näin siis Joensuussa. Mutta miten tämmöinen positiivinen asenne onnistuisi HSL:n liikenteessä ?

----------


## tkp

> Jotain outoa tässä on sillä linjan 213 reitti ei mene noin vaan Siltakatua Espoonväylälle ja sitten Kirkkojärventielle.


Onhan tuolla melkoisia kiemuroita tehty

https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/journey/20...le%2CTerminals

----------


## LimoSWN

> Eiköhän poliisin toiminnan painopisteet päätetä jossain muualla kuin poliisikoulussa. 
> 
> Tämä rattiraivo tuli tällä kertaa Nobinalta. En huomannut bussista sitä katsoa, mutta ainakin Höselin sivujen mukaan Nobina ajaa 213:a. Mä seurailin toimintaa ihan jalankulkijana.


Nobinahan sitä on Westendin konkurssista lähtien ajanut, ensin väliaikaisella sopimuksella, sen jälkeen kilpailun voitettuaan,uudestaan ja uudestaan. Nyt on viimeisin voitetun sopimuksen mukainen kalusto. Näin linjaa käyttävänä, myös kuljettajat tulivat kilpailutuksen mukana, ennen reitistä tai muista kysyvä sai vastauksen, nyt ei minkäänlaista vastausta, napit korvilla, jotain outoa kieltä sinne jonnekkin hölöttää.

----------


## vristo

> Onhan tuolla melkoisia kiemuroita tehty
> 
> https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/journey/20...le%2CTerminals


Joo, sen lisäksi, että on "hieman" improvisoinut liikennesääntöjä, teki toiminnallaan tästä lähdöstä ajamattoman.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Näin linjaa käyttävänä, myös kuljettajat tulivat kilpailutuksen mukana, ennen reitistä tai muista kysyvä sai vastauksen, nyt ei minkäänlaista vastausta, napit korvilla, jotain outoa kieltä sinne jonnekkin hölöttää.


Miten toi nyt liittyy mitenkään Nobinaan? noita puhelimessa vierasta kieltä hölöttäviä kuljettajia näkyy paljon ihan jokaisella firmalla. Ite ainakin näen niitä vähän kaikkialla, enkä ymmärrä miten se liittyy Nobinaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jotain outoa tässä on sillä linjan 213 reitti ei mene noin vaan Siltakatua Espoonväylälle ja sitten Kirkkojärventielle.


Luin tämän ja mietin, että en kai mä nyt ihan hulluksi ole tullut. Sitten luin eteenpäin ja näin tuon tkp:n siksak-kartan. Onhan tossa kaikenlaista, huh huh. Miten se on päässyt tuolla Kiltakallion kapeilla kaduilla tekemään U-käännnöksen?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Miten toi nyt liittyy mitenkään Nobinaan? noita puhelimessa vierasta kieltä hölöttäviä kuljettajia näkyy paljon ihan jokaisella firmalla. Ite ainakin näen niitä vähän kaikkialla, enkä ymmärrä miten se liittyy Nobinaan.


Kuljettaja ei nykyään tiedä missä on Bassenmäki linjan varrella, ennen tuota kun kysyi, kuljettaja tiesi 90%. Vieressä on Erik Basse niminen pysäkki. Joinakin vappuna nuoret ovat tuota osoitetta kyselleet. "Bassenmäestä on lyhyt matka Palolammelle." paperisessa Linjakartassa on paikalliset "turistinähtävyydet" Halmeen leipomo, Palolampi, Lumenen tehtaanmyymälä, Fiskarsin luonnonsuojelualue.

----------


## JRK

> Kuljettaja ei nykyään tiedä missä on Bassenmäki linjan varrella, ennen tuota kun kysyi, kuljettaja tiesi 90%. Vieressä on Erik Basse niminen pysäkki. Joinakin vappuna nuoret ovat tuota osoitetta kyselleet. "Bassenmäestä on lyhyt matka Palolammelle." paperisessa Linjakartassa on paikalliset "turistinähtävyydet" Halmeen leipomo, Palolampi, Lumenen tehtaanmyymälä, Fiskarsin luonnonsuojelualue.


Aika lailla on pilattu kaikenlainen logistiikka. 
Pakkohan täältä on kohta häipyä, alkaa olla sen verran "kansainvälistä"...

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Miten se on päässyt tuolla Kiltakallion kapeilla kaduilla tekemään U-käännnöksen?


Pakittanut paikallisen Teboilin pihaan ja kääntynyt siitä takaisin päin, veikkaisin.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kuljettaja ei nykyään tiedä missä on Bassenmäki linjan varrella, ennen tuota kun kysyi, kuljettaja tiesi 90%. Vieressä on Erik Basse niminen pysäkki. Joinakin vappuna nuoret ovat tuota osoitetta kyselleet. "Bassenmäestä on lyhyt matka Palolammelle." paperisessa Linjakartassa on paikalliset "turistinähtävyydet" Halmeen leipomo, Palolampi, Lumenen tehtaanmyymälä, Fiskarsin luonnonsuojelualue.


Toi ei ollut vastaus kysymykseeni. Kysyin että miten tää kaikki liittyy Nobinaan yhtiönä...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:58 ----------




> Aika lailla on pilattu kaikenlainen logistiikka. 
> Pakkohan täältä on kohta häipyä, alkaa olla sen verran "kansainvälistä"...


Ton voin kyllä allekirjoittaa. Olispa ystävällinen, empaattinen ja asiakaspalveluhenkinen bussikuski edelleen itsestäänselvä asia siinä missä kaupan kassakin. Itteä kyllä hävettää todella paljon se yks kuljettaja, joka kesällä hermostui minulle, kun tuli ajon aikana eräs kysymys mieleen linjan reittiin liittyen, ja neuvomisen sijaan päätti karjua aggressiivisesti että "Älä häiritse". Olen onneks pystynyt pitämään mielessä hänen ulkonäkönsä, ja näinollen olen pystynyt välttämään hänen kyytiin astumista. Tuli kerran kohdalle omalle linjalle, tunnistin hänet ja jäin terminaaliin odottamaan linjan seuraavaa vuoroa paremman kuljettajan kera...

----------


## vristo

> Vieressä on Erik Basse niminen pysäkki.


Mua kiinnostaa aina historia.  Kuka oli Erik Basse? Ja kuka oli Matinkylän Matti?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:15 ----------




> Luin tämän ja mietin, että en kai mä nyt ihan hulluksi ole tullut. Sitten luin eteenpäin ja näin tuon tkp:n siksak-kartan. Onhan tossa kaikenlaista, huh huh. Miten se on päässyt tuolla Kiltakallion kapeilla kaduilla tekemään U-käännnöksen?


Mä otan tuosta selvää ja kun olen nykyään myös liikennevalmentaja Nobinalla, niin valmennan kyseistä kuljettajaa. Tämä asia on syytä käydä läpi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mua kiinnostaa aina historia.  Kuka oli Erik Basse? Ja kuka oli Matinkylän Matti?


Bassenkyläkin löytyy, jonkun bussin määränpäätekstinä olen nähnyt. Huonosti löytyy netistä tietoa, mutta ilmeisesti talonpoika, laivuri ja nimismies Kauklahdesta.




> Mä otan tuosta selvää ja kun olen nykyään myös liikennevalmentaja Nobinalla, niin valmennan kyseistä kuljettajaa. Tämä asia on syytä käydä läpi.


Kiva!

----------


## vristo

> Bassenkyläkin löytyy, jonkun bussin määränpäätekstinä olen nähnyt. Huonosti löytyy netistä tietoa, mutta ilmeisesti talonpoika, laivuri ja nimismies Kauklahdesta.


Mun kiinnostavat eri paikkojen nimet ja mistä ne ovat saaneet nimensä. Esimerkiksi Bemböle. Mitä "hölmöjä" siellä on asunut?

----------


## aulis

> Mun kiinnostavat eri paikkojen nimet ja mistä ne ovat saaneet nimensä. Esimerkiksi Bemböle. Mitä "hölmöjä" siellä on asunut?


Tätä itsekin monesti miettineenä päätin googlata. Olikin aikamoinen antikliimaksi tuo kun se selvisi. Siellä on asunut joku Bengt. Loogisesti se olisi siis Bengtsböle, mutta lienee siitä lyhentynyt. Tai kuka tietää, ehkä tuo Bengt oli joidenkin mielestä vähän höpö.

----------


## santeri82

> Mun kiinnostavat eri paikkojen nimet ja mistä ne ovat saaneet nimensä. Esimerkiksi Bemböle. Mitä "hölmöjä" siellä on asunut?


*Espoon kaupungin* nettisivut (https://www.espoo.fi/fi/jarvenperan-...#section-40531) kertovat Bemböle-nimen historiasta seuraavaa:

_Bembölen nimi on kirjattu vanhoihin asiakirjoihin muun muassa muodoissa Bennaebölebol (1451), Bendeböle (1540), Benndelä (1575) ja Böndböle (1625). Nimen tausta ei ole aivan selvä. Nimen böle‑jälkiosa on merkinnyt muun muassa uudistaloa, myöhemmin myös kylää. Bem‑alkuosan taustalla saattaa olla Benedictus‑etunimen kansanomainen asu Benne tai Bente. Kylä on voinut saada nimensä suoraan henkilönnimestä (Benne + böle) tai sitten Bemböle‑nimiseltä asumukselta, joka on aiemmin saanut nimensä henkilönnimestä (Benne + böle). Nimi voi olla myös mukaelma jostakin vanhemmasta suomenkielisestä asutusnimestä, kuten Penttalasta, joka olisi ruotsinkielisten puheessa mukautunut lopulta Bemböleksi._


*Kaupungin sivuilta* löytyy muutenkin kattava listaus Espoon nimistön historiaa.

----------


## Vainma

28.12.2022 klo 22:58 H81 peruutti Itäväylällä ajettuaan ohi Hitsaajankadun rampista, onneksi ei ollut juurikaan muuta liikennettä takana.
Turvallinen kiertoreitti takaisin linjalle olisi ollut mahdollinen Linnanrakentajantien kautta ilman yhtäkään väliin jäävää pysäkkiä.

----------


## vristo

> 28.12.2022 klo 22:58 H81 peruutti Itäväylällä ajettuaan ohi Hitsaajankadun rampista, onneksi ei ollut juurikaan muuta liikennettä takana.
> Turvallinen kiertoreitti takaisin linjalle olisi ollut mahdollinen Linnanrakentajantien kautta ilman yhtäkään väliin jäävää pysäkkiä.


Ei tosiaankaan näin! Pistetään kaveri liikennevalmennukseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> 28.12.2022 klo 22:58 H81 peruutti Itäväylällä ajettuaan ohi Hitsaajankadun rampista, onneksi ei ollut juurikaan muuta liikennettä takana.
> Turvallinen kiertoreitti takaisin linjalle olisi ollut mahdollinen Linnanrakentajantien kautta ilman yhtäkään väliin jäävää pysäkkiä.


Huh huh. Tai vaikka jäisi pysäkkejäkin välistä, niin olisi huomattavasti pienempi paha kuin alkaa peruutella. Mulla on sellainen tunne, että tietyntyyppiset kuljettajat saattavat pärjätä normaalitilanteessa ihan ookoo, mutta heti, kun tulee jonkunlainen poikkeustilanne, niin homma leviää. Ei ole pelisilmää, kokemusta eikä turvallisuusajattelua. Että nyt mokasin, jotenkin tämä pitää korjata, miten korjaan sen turvallisesti. Se puuttuu kokonaan.

Käydäänkö kuljettajakoulutuksessa läpi tällaisia tilanteita etukäteen? Että mitä pitää tehdä, jos ajaa ohi reitiltä. Ja millaisissa liikenneympäristöissä sen mokan voi korjata milläkin tavalla?

----------


## vristo

> Käydäänkö kuljettajakoulutuksessa läpi tällaisia tilanteita etukäteen? Että mitä pitää tehdä, jos ajaa ohi reitiltä. Ja millaisissa liikenneympäristöissä sen mokan voi korjata milläkin tavalla?


Käydään läpi ja korostetaan jatkuvasti. (mm. liitymät ja liikenneympyrät ja yhteys liikennejohtoon). Valitettasti kuljettajat tekevät silti hätäisiä ja vaarallisia päätöksiä. Näihin kyllä puututaan heti kun niitä havaitaan.

----------


## JRK

> Käydään läpi ja korostetaan jatkuvasti. (mm. liitymät ja liikenneympyrät ja yhteys liikennejohtoon). Valitettasti kuljettajat tekevät silti hätäisiä ja vaarallisia päätöksiä. Näihin kyllä puututaan heti kun niitä havaitaan.


Kulttuuriero suurimmaksi osaksi, väitän, että pelätään "kasvojen menettämistä" kun "kyllähän se (miehen / suvun jne) kunnia on kaiken a ja o"---> sitten tehdään kaikenlaista hölmöä. Liikenteessä ja muussakin elämässä.

----------


## tkp

Tässä varmaan osaksi vaikuttaa myös paikallistuntemuksen puute. Ei tiedetä mistä pääsee takaisin reitille niin peruuttaminen on sitten ensiksi mieleen tuleva vaihtoehto

----------


## vristo

> Tässä varmaan osaksi vaikuttaa myös paikallistuntemuksen puute. Ei tiedetä mistä pääsee takaisin reitille niin peruuttaminen on sitten ensiksi mieleen tuleva vaihtoehto


Meillä on siihen varsin järkevä vaihtoehto: soitto liikennekeskukseen, joka avustaa turvallisesti takaisin oikealle reitille. Itsekin olen ajanut joskus väärin (niitä sattuu kaikille kuljettajille). Olen miettinyt jo valmiiksi mahdollisia kääntöpaikkoja (esimerkiksi liikenneympyröitä tai riittävän tilavia parkkipaikkoja tai muita).

----------


## 339-DF

> Meillä on siihen varsin järkevä vaihtoehto: soitto liikennekeskukseen, joka avustaa turvallisesti takaisin oikealle reitille.


Mä luulen, että tämä on just se kohta, jossa kuljettajien erilaisuus tulee esille. Siinä missä yksi toteaa että voi p, mokasin, pyydänpä nyt tuolta apua, niin joku toinen ajattelee, että ei ei ei, tästä ei saa kukaan tietää, en taatusti kysy keneltäkään mitään ja säveltää sitten ikioman kaistapäisen ratkaisunsa, jonka seurauksena peruutellaan motarilla tai ollaan perä ojassa ja loppubussi koko tien tukkeena epätoivoisen U-käännösyrityksen seurauksena. Ja tämä, vaikka erikseen olisi sanottu, ettei se nyt ole koko maailma, jos ajaa risteyksen ohi ja ihan turvallisin mielin saa sitä apua pyytää.

Hyvä silti, että noita yritetään etukäteen kuljettajakoulutuksessa kuivaharjoitella. Varmaan se kuitenkin vähentää näitä tilanteita.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Itäväylä ei ole motari, vaikka siltä näyttääkin. Ei siellä peruuttaminen ole hyvä juttu, mutta pahempiakin paikkoja on.

----------


## JRK

> Itäväylä ei ole motari, vaikka siltä näyttääkin. Ei siellä peruuttaminen ole hyvä juttu, mutta pahempiakin paikkoja on.


No niinhän sitä puolustellaan. Vaan kun ei peruuttele kuin varikolla tai terminaalissa, niin sillä siitä selviää. 
Jollei siis virkavalta jne. ole ohjaamassa...

----------


## 339-DF

> Itäväylä ei ole motari, vaikka siltä näyttääkin.


Joo, tiedän kyllä. Jos olisi pakko valita, peruuttelisin mieluummin jollain niistä maaseutukaupunkien turhista, tyhjistä, "aidoista" motareista kuin Itäväylällä tai Kehä I:llä, tien statuksesta riippumatta.

----------


## 339-DF

Laivurinkadulla ei nyt mennyt ihan hyvin tänään. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000009316280.html

Hesarin uutisessa on kuva haitaribussista solmussa. Vaikea sanoa, miksi juuri tämä bussi meni tällaiseen solmuun, eikä esimeriksi sitä edeltävä vuoro. Sinänsä kyllä kadun talvikunnossapito on hoidettu perihelsinkiläisesti eli lumipöpperöä on puolisääreen, mikä nyt ei varsinaisesti takavetoisen haitaribussin kanssa ole mitenkään kovin hyvä yhdistelmä.

Helsinkiläiset erikoisolosuhteet varmaan syynä tähän, jostain syystä samat olosuhteet eivät vallitse Espoossa, missä talvikunnossapito  varsinkin bussikaduilla  on huomattavasti parempaa.

----------


## hylje

No ainakaan Helsingissä ei kiusata autoilijoita aivan suotta keskittämällä rajalliset talvikunnossapidon resurssit esim. joukkoliikenteen runkokaduille. Kurjuus pitää jakaa kaikille, vaikka optimoidakin voisi. Optimointi ja hyvät ratkaisut ovat vain autoilijoiden yksinoikeus.

----------


## vristo

> takavetoisen haitaribussin kanssa ole mitenkään kovin hyvä yhdistelmä.


 Mainitkaa nykybusseista jokin muu kuin takavetoinen nivelbussi. Volvolla oli aikanaan mahurinivel, joka veti keskiakselilla, mutta nykyään ei enää. Nelivetoista (keski- ja takavetoinen) sähkönivelbussimallia ei vielä tiedäkään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nelivetoista (keski- ja takavetoinen) sähkönivelbussimallia ei vielä tiedäkään.


Ainakin Bussmagasinet tiesi liki vuosi sitten. Kyseessä on siis MAN Lions´s City E.

----------


## vristo

> Ainakin Bussmagasinet tiesi liki vuosi sitten. Kyseessä on siis MAN Lions´s City E.


Okei, hienoa ! Noita siis tänne.

----------


## kalle.

> Mainitkaa nykybusseista jokin muu kuin takavetoinen nivelbussi. Volvolla oli aikanaan mahurinivel, joka veti keskiakselilla, mutta nykyään ei enää. Nelivetoista (keski- ja takavetoinen) sähkönivelbussimallia ei vielä tiedäkään.


Ainakin Solarikselta ja VDL:ltä on saatavilla halutessaan. Tietenkin neliveto maksaa enemmän ja kuluttaa myös energiaa enemmän.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mainitkaa nykybusseista jokin muu kuin takavetoinen nivelbussi. Volvolla oli aikanaan mahurinivel, joka veti keskiakselilla, mutta nykyään ei enää. Nelivetoista (keski- ja takavetoinen) sähkönivelbussimallia ei vielä tiedäkään.


Bussimarkkinoista en tiedä yhtään mitään, mutta Höselin poikien pitäisi tietää. Muutakin kuin että haitari on tosi kiva.

Jos minäkin tiedostan, että takavetoinen haitaribussi (jokos niihin sentään on vaihdettu järkevämmät renkaat?) ja helsinkiläinen talvikunnossapito nyt vaan ei toimi yhteen mitenkään, niin eiköhän ns. ammattilaisenkin pitäisi se tajuta ja laatia tarjouskilpailun ehdot järkeviksi. Ei Ahvenanmaan maakuntahallituskaan edellytä 300 hengen matkustajakapasiteetin lentokoneita Tukholman-reitille, kun sellaisilla ei voi Maarianhaminaan laskeutua. Lopulta tuossa on kyse ihan samasta asiasta.

----------


## vristo

Mä taas alan kallistua sille kannalle, että Helsingin keskustan joukkoliikenteen rakenteita on syytä kehittää edelleen niin, bussiliikenteellä ei olisi asiaa Kampin eteläpuolelle ja vain raideliikentellä hoidettaisiin nuo alueet. Joko ratikka (jolla toki niilläkin on omat vaikeutensa kapeilla kaduilla talvisaikaan) tai pitkällä aikavälillä jokin raskasraiteen jatke kantakaupungin kaupunginosien alle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:06 ----------




> Ainakin Solarikselta ja VDL:ltä on saatavilla halutessaan. Tietenkin neliveto maksaa enemmän ja kuluttaa myös energiaa enemmän.


Mulle joku sähköbusseista enemmän tietävä sanoi aikanaan, että tuollainen nelivetoinen nivelsähköbussi kuluttaa renkaita ja katujen pintaa aivan tuhottomasti (raskaat akut ja suuri vääntömomentti).

----------


## JT

> Ainakin Solarikselta ja VDL:ltä on saatavilla halutessaan. Tietenkin neliveto maksaa enemmän ja kuluttaa myös energiaa enemmän.


Matkustin viime perjantaina Uumajassa VDL:n sähkönivel-bussilla. Lähti sen verran mallikkaasti pysähdyksistä, että aloin epäilemään josko siinä oli neliveto. Yritin etsiä tietoa tästä mutten vielä ainakaan löytänyt. Perjantaina siellä oli äärimmäisen liukkaat olosuhteet ja tuo sähköbussi tuntui liikkuvan sulavammin verrattuna takavetoisiin diesel-niveliin. Aivan täysin sutimatta tuokaan sähköbussi ei liikkunut.

----------


## canis lupus

> Bussimarkkinoista en tiedä yhtään mitään, mutta Höselin poikien pitäisi tietää. Muutakin kuin että haitari on tosi kiva.
> 
> Jos minäkin tiedostan, että takavetoinen haitaribussi (jokos niihin sentään on vaihdettu järkevämmät renkaat?) ja helsinkiläinen talvikunnossapito nyt vaan ei toimi yhteen mitenkään, niin eiköhän ns. ammattilaisenkin pitäisi se tajuta ja laatia tarjouskilpailun ehdot järkeviksi. Ei Ahvenanmaan maakuntahallituskaan edellytä 300 hengen matkustajakapasiteetin lentokoneita Tukholman-reitille, kun sellaisilla ei voi Maarianhaminaan laskeutua. Lopulta tuossa on kyse ihan samasta asiasta.


Toisaalta Eira-Kamppi väli on välillä todella vilkas. Nivel on juurikin hyvä tuonne siinä mielessä että siinä yhdistyy pätkäbussin ketteryys ja telibussin kapasiteetti. Oli tuolla muutama käännös aikoinaan missä monilla montakin kertaa oikea takakulma telibussilla raapaisi pysäköintyä autoa. Raitiovaunu kyllä voi korvata tuon osion mutta syystä tai toisesta Kamppiin ei pääse sporalla

----------


## 339-DF

> Mä taas alan kallistua sille kannalle, että Helsingin keskustan joukkoliikenteen rakenteita on syytä kehittää edelleen niin, bussiliikenteellä ei olisi asiaa Kampin eteläpuolelle ja vain raideliikentellä hoidettaisiin nuo alueet. Joko ratikka (jolla toki niilläkin on omat vaikeutensa kapeilla kaduilla talvisaikaan) tai pitkällä aikavälillä jokin raskasraiteen jatke kantakaupungin kaupunginosien alle.


Samaa mieltä tästä. Ihan vähimmillään pitäisi erityttää bussit ja ratikat eri kaduille, ne ovat molemmat nyt toistensa tiellä. Seuraavana vaiheena sitten ratikkayhteys EiraKamppiTöölö ja kadunvarsipysäköinti pois kiskokaduilta.

Raskasraidetta en usko että tuolla koskaan nähdään.




> Toisaalta Eira-Kamppi väli on välillä todella vilkas. Nivel on juurikin hyvä tuonne siinä mielessä että siinä yhdistyy pätkäbussin ketteryys ja telibussin kapasiteetti.


Se ketteryys tosin taitaa toteutua vain paperilla. Toi menee samaan sarjaan kuin se mun Maarianhamina-esimerkki. Vaikka maakuntahalitus haluaisi tarjota kapasiteettia 300 hengelle, niin yhdellä lennolla sitä vaan ei voi hoitaa, kun infra ei sitä tue. Täällä on keskusteltu nivelubussien ongelmista E-Helsingin kaduilla aiemminkin, eivätkä ne rajoitu edes lumipöpperökeleihin.

----------


## Pera

> Mainitkaa nykybusseista jokin muu kuin takavetoinen nivelbussi. Volvolla oli aikanaan mahurinivel, joka veti keskiakselilla, mutta nykyään ei enää. Nelivetoista (keski- ja takavetoinen) sähkönivelbussimallia ei vielä tiedäkään.


Eikös noissa Helbin uusissa nivel Volvoissa ole keskimmäinen akseli vetävä? 

eCitaro G saa myös kahdella vetävällä akselilla: https://www.mercedes-benz-bus.com/fi...ecitaro-g.html

----------


## Melamies

> Bussimarkkinoista en tiedä yhtään mitään, mutta Höselin poikien pitäisi tietää. Muutakin kuin että haitari on tosi kiva.
> 
> Jos minäkin tiedostan, että takavetoinen haitaribussi (jokos niihin sentään on vaihdettu järkevämmät renkaat?) ja helsinkiläinen talvikunnossapito nyt vaan ei toimi yhteen mitenkään, niin eiköhän ns. ammattilaisenkin pitäisi se tajuta ja laatia tarjouskilpailun ehdot järkeviksi. Ei Ahvenanmaan maakuntahallituskaan edellytä 300 hengen matkustajakapasiteetin lentokoneita Tukholman-reitille, kun sellaisilla ei voi Maarianhaminaan laskeutua. Lopulta tuossa on kyse ihan samasta asiasta.


Juuri näin eli sitä saa mitä tilaa. Tilaajaorganisaation ammattitaidottomuus on tämän fiaskon syynä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mä taas alan kallistua sille kannalle, että Helsingin keskustan joukkoliikenteen rakenteita on syytä kehittää edelleen niin, bussiliikenteellä ei olisi asiaa Kampin eteläpuolelle ja vain raideliikentellä hoidettaisiin nuo alueet. J......i).


Luin vanhoja arkistojani ja silmiin sattui kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston esite, jossa sanottiin että bussiliikennettä suunnitellaan pysäytettäväksi kantakaupungin rajalle, jossa sitten vaihdot raideliikenteeseen. Se oli vuodelta 2017 ja ehkä tuolloin ei osattu ottaa huomioon että bussitkin kulkevat sähköllä pikkuhiljaa loputkin.

Mutta aiheesta ei ainakaan tiedotusvälineissä ole nyt viime aikoina puhuttu. Jos sitä ei olekaan ihan helppo toteuttaa.

----------


## sane

> Luin vanhoja arkistojani ja silmiin sattui kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston esite, jossa sanottiin että bussiliikennettä suunnitellaan pysäytettäväksi kantakaupungin rajalle, jossa sitten vaihdot raideliikenteeseen. Se oli vuodelta 2017 ja ehkä tuolloin ei osattu ottaa huomioon että bussitkin kulkevat sähköllä pikkuhiljaa loputkin.
> 
> Mutta aiheesta ei ainakaan tiedotusvälineissä ole nyt viime aikoina puhuttu. Jos sitä ei olekaan ihan helppo toteuttaa.


Ei, tuo olisi niin vaikeasti toteutettava, että HSL:ssä on päätetty mieluummin ajaa tämän vuosikymmenen loppuun mennessä alas kantakaupungin joukkoliikenne kokonaisuudessaan, ja sitä myöten myös kaupungin kekusta. On muuten järkyttävää huomata miten hyvin tässä edetään: Kantakaupungin sisäinen lippu on noussut muutamassa vuodessa 1.80 e -> 3.10 e (yli 70 % nousu!).

Tämän jälkeen voidaankin keskittyä HSL:n ydinosaamiseen: Tyhjen bussien ajamiseen pitkin sipoiden peltoja ja lippujärjestelmien uusimiseen.

----------


## kallio843

> Mä taas alan kallistua sille kannalle, että Helsingin keskustan joukkoliikenteen rakenteita on syytä kehittää edelleen niin, bussiliikenteellä ei olisi asiaa Kampin eteläpuolelle ja vain raideliikentellä hoidettaisiin nuo alueet.


Mä taas alan kallistua siihen että Helsingissä voitaisiin talvisin pitää kadut paremmassa kunnossa ja laittaa risteyksiin lisää pysäköintikieltoja, jotta tilaa jää. Kantakaupungissa autoilevan ihmisen elämästä tehdään muutenkin kokoajan hankalampaa, niin eipä siinä pari poistettua parkkipaikkaa enää paljon tunnu. 2-akselilla ja teleillä tosin pääsi ennen Eirassa talvella ihan hyvin. Eihän toi voi pidemmän päälle noin toimia että jokaisen lumisateen aikana 20 ja 30 liikenne on ihan solmussa. Vielä toki asia erikseen että tarvitaanko oikeasti kahta runkolinjaa päättymään Eiraan, vaan voisiko 30 päätepysäkki olla Kampissa.

----------


## bussifriikki

_IS: Bussikuski ei ottanut näkövammaista naista kyytiin opaskoiran takia

https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000009320807.html_

----------


## ettäjaa

> Se oli vuodelta 2017 ja ehkä tuolloin ei osattu ottaa huomioon että bussitkin kulkevat sähköllä pikkuhiljaa loputkin.


Ei se käyttövoima vaikuta mitenkään siihen, minkä verran bussit vievät tilaa eikä myöskään pienhiukkaspäästöihin, joita tulee renkaista. Tietysti kasvihuonepäästöt laskevat ja bussin tuottama melu voi vähentyä, mutta siinä ovatkin sähköbussien ainoat valtit verrattuna diesel-busseihin.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ei se käyttövoima vaikuta mitenkään siihen, minkä verran bussit vievät tilaa eikä myöskään pienhiukkaspäästöihin, joita tulee renkaista. Tietysti kasvihuonepäästöt laskevat ja bussin tuottama melu voi vähentyä, mutta siinä ovatkin sähköbussien ainoat valtit verrattuna diesel-busseihin.


Plus myös se, että useamman sähköbussin sisälämmitys toimii - Dieselkäyttöisellä webastolla! 
Ainakin jotain keskustelua on ollut sähköbussien luistonestosta. Tällähän on suoranaista vaikutusta renkaisiin ja niiden kulutukseen ja sitä kautta yllämainittuihin päästöihin. Lienee joku rengasvalmistaja jo innovoineen sähkökäyttöiselle raskaallekalustollekin erilaisia renkaita?

----------


## canis lupus

> Mä taas alan kallistua siihen että Helsingissä voitaisiin talvisin pitää kadut paremmassa kunnossa ja laittaa risteyksiin lisää pysäköintikieltoja, jotta tilaa jää. Kantakaupungissa autoilevan ihmisen elämästä tehdään muutenkin kokoajan hankalampaa, niin eipä siinä pari poistettua parkkipaikkaa enää paljon tunnu. 2-akselilla ja teleillä tosin pääsi ennen Eirassa talvella ihan hyvin. Eihän toi voi pidemmän päälle noin toimia että jokaisen lumisateen aikana 20 ja 30 liikenne on ihan solmussa. Vielä toki asia erikseen että tarvitaanko oikeasti kahta runkolinjaa päättymään Eiraan, vaan voisiko 30 päätepysäkki olla Kampissa.


Työkaverin kanssa tänään keskusteltiin tästä ruokatauolla. Mietittiin miksi toinen ei voisi ajaa vaikka Hietalahdenrannan kautta Eiraan tai vaikkapa vanhaan tapaan Hernesaareen? Huomattavasti vähemmän vikaherkkä reitti. Miksi molemmat kulkevat tismalleen samaa reittiä Eiraan

----------


## vristo

> Miksi molemmat kulkevat tismalleen samaa reittiä Eiraan


Yhteinen kalustokierto lienee syy: vähemmällä automäärällä kahta linjaa kun sama kalusto kiertää.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> _IS: Bussikuski ei ottanut näkövammaista naista kyytiin opaskoiran takia
> 
> https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000009320807.html_


Ala-arvoista. Aikamoinen ammattilainen täytyy olla jos oppii matkustajien kertomana sen tosiseikan että ohjaamon takana sijaitseva penkkipari on tarkoitettu näkövammaisille

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ala-arvoista. Aikamoinen ammattilainen täytyy olla jos oppii matkustajien kertomana sen tosiseikan että ohjaamon takana sijaitseva penkkipari on tarkoitettu näkövammaisille


En yhtään ihmettele kun suurin osa (99%) kyseisen penkkiparin käyttäjistä EIVÄT OLE näkövammaisia, itsekin istun siinä aina satunnaisesti, yleensä väliaikaisesti mikäli etuoven takana oleva penkkipari sattuu olemaan varattu, ja haluan seurata kuljettajan ajamista tai rupatella kuljettajan kanssa. Viimeksi maanantaina, kun olin 500:n kyydissä tutun kuljettajan ajamana, ja oikeanpuolinen penkkipari sattui ensin olemaan varattu yhdelle pariskunnalle, jolloin istuin kuljettajan takana siihen asti kunnes he jäivät pois kyydistä, jolloin siirryin toiselle puolelle juttelemaan kuljettajan kanssa. Ja ottaen vielä huomioon sen että näkövammaisista vain murto-osa käyttää joukkoliikennettä ylipäätään. Tiedän itsekin yhden näkövammaisen, ja hän kulkee kaikki matkansa invataksilla mikäli joku paikka ei satu olemaan kävelymatkan etäisyydellä.  :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

> En yhtään ihmettele kun suurin osa (99%) kyseisen penkkiparin käyttäjistä EIVÄT OLE näkövammaisia, itsekin istun siinä aina satunnaisesti, yleensä väliaikaisesti mikäli etuoven takana oleva penkkipari sattuu olemaan varattu, ja haluan seurata kuljettajan ajamista tai rupatella kuljettajan kanssa. Viimeksi maanantaina, kun olin 500:n kyydissä tutun kuljettajan ajamana, ja oikeanpuolinen penkkipari sattui ensin olemaan varattu yhdelle pariskunnalle, jolloin istuin kuljettajan takana siihen asti kunnes he jäivät pois kyydistä, jolloin siirryin toiselle puolelle juttelemaan kuljettajan kanssa. Ja ottaen vielä huomioon sen että näkövammaisista vain murto-osa käyttää joukkoliikennettä ylipäätään. Tiedän itsekin yhden näkövammaisen, ja hän kulkee kaikki matkansa invataksilla mikäli joku paikka ei satu olemaan kävelymatkan etäisyydellä.


Tämä on asia, joka käydään läpi kuljettajakoulutuksissa. En tiedä, missä tuo kuljettaja on ollut kun ei ollut tietoinen tuosta näkövammaispaikasta. 
Minulla on kyydissäni vähintään yksi näkövammainen päivittäin; kyllä heitä joukkoliikenteellä kulkee.

Sattuipa tapaus, että erään matkustajan opaskoira ei suostunut menemään tuohon opaskoiralle tarkoitettuun paikkaan ja heidän piti mennä muualle istumaan.

----------


## canis lupus

Tietenkin me kuljettajat virheitä tehdään. Tämä kuljettaja nyt meni liian pitkälle, liekö tietämättömyys vai halu olla oikeassa. Omakohtainen kokemukseni oli kun matkustaja pimeässä huito Itäväylän varressa pysähtymismerkkiä aivan liian myöhään ja huomautin häntä tästä. Totta kai tämä matkustaja tuli sitten huomauttamaan vihaisesti että on näkövammainen. Pahoittelin. Ei hänellä ollut koiraa saatika keppiä. Tämän takia varmaan monessa maassa pysähdytään joka pysäkille vaikka kukaan ei huitoisi

----------


## Tarkastaja

> En yhtään ihmettele kun suurin osa (99%) kyseisen penkkiparin käyttäjistä EIVÄT OLE näkövammaisia, itsekin istun siinä aina satunnaisesti, yleensä väliaikaisesti mikäli etuoven takana oleva penkkipari sattuu olemaan varattu, ja haluan seurata kuljettajan ajamista tai rupatella kuljettajan kanssa. Viimeksi maanantaina, kun olin 500:n kyydissä tutun kuljettajan ajamana, ja oikeanpuolinen penkkipari sattui ensin olemaan varattu yhdelle pariskunnalle, jolloin istuin kuljettajan takana siihen asti kunnes he jäivät pois kyydistä, jolloin siirryin toiselle puolelle juttelemaan kuljettajan kanssa. Ja ottaen vielä huomioon sen että näkövammaisista vain murto-osa käyttää joukkoliikennettä ylipäätään. Tiedän itsekin yhden näkövammaisen, ja hän kulkee kaikki matkansa invataksilla mikäli joku paikka ei satu olemaan kävelymatkan etäisyydellä.


Aika huono perustelu ottaen huomioon että asia on kuitenkin osa kuljettajakoulutusta, kuten vristo mainitsikin. Ja onhan se vähän irvokasta että matkustajat ja itsekin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä olen tästä paremmin perillä kuin ko. kuljettaja. Lisäksi tuossa tilanteessa mennyt moni muukin asia päin puuta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei se käyttövoima vaikuta mitenkään siihen, minkä verran bussit vievät tilaa eikä myöskään pienhiukkaspäästöihin, joita tulee renkaista. Tietysti kasvihuonepäästöt laskevat ja bussin tuottama melu voi vähentyä, mutta siinä ovatkin sähköbussien ainoat valtit verrattuna diesel-busseihin.


Ovatkin aika merkittäviä valtteja, kun tiedetään mitä tutkimustulokset puhuvat molemista . 
Bussiin mahtuu 50 tai yli. Mutta hirveä meteli syntyy kun yksi kaista yhdeltä kadulta viedään yksityisautolta. Siis yksityisautolla pitää päästä keskustaan, mutta joukkoliikenneautolla ei ?

----------


## zige94

> Plus myös se, että useamman sähköbussin sisälämmitys toimii - Dieselkäyttöisellä webastolla! 
> Ainakin jotain keskustelua on ollut sähköbussien luistonestosta. Tällähän on suoranaista vaikutusta renkaisiin ja niiden kulutukseen ja sitä kautta yllämainittuihin päästöihin. Lienee joku rengasvalmistaja jo innovoineen sähkökäyttöiselle raskaallekalustollekin erilaisia renkaita?


Tosin HSL:n vaatimuksena on biopolttoaine. Sähköbussin webastossa voisi käyttää bioMPÖ:täkin dieselin sijasta, mutta taidetaan käytännön syistä käyttää biodieseliä.

----------


## JRK

> Aika huono perustelu ottaen huomioon että asia on kuitenkin osa kuljettajakoulutusta, kuten vristo mainitsikin. Ja onhan se vähän irvokasta että matkustajat ja itsekin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä olen tästä paremmin perillä kuin ko. kuljettaja. Lisäksi tuossa tilanteessa mennyt moni muukin asia päin puuta.


Veikkaan, että kyseinen kuljettaja edustaa käsitystä, että koira on epäpuhdas. 
Huoh! Alan kohta oikeasti kyllästyä tällaiseen touhuun!

Taukotuvan vessan lattiat lainehtii, kas kun piti jalat pesaista! Ei ...

----------


## vristo

> Veikkaan, että kyseinen kuljettaja edustaa käsitystä, että koira on epäpuhdas. 
> Huoh! Alan kohta oikeasti kyllästyä tällaiseen touhuun!
> 
> Taukotuvan vessan lattiat lainehtii, kas kun piti jalat pesaista! Ei ...


Meillä oli eilen kuljettajakoulutus, jossa käsiteltiin tätäkin tapausta. Kaikki kuljettajat, jotka edustivat kaikkia mahdollisia etnisiä väestöryhmiä, pitivät tapausta täysin käsittämätömänä. 

Jos viittaat tässä muslimeihin ("koira on epäpuhdas"), niin heille on päivänselvää, miksi näkövammaisella on opaskoira.

Tilanne on siis, että opaskoiran kanssa liikkuvalla näkövammaisella on AINA etuoikeus tulla bussiin. Muut matkustajat väistävät ja antavat tilaa, jos se ei ole muuten mahdollista.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ovatkin aika merkittäviä valtteja, kun tiedetään mitä tutkimustulokset puhuvat molemista . 
> Bussiin mahtuu 50 tai yli. Mutta hirveä meteli syntyy kun yksi kaista yhdeltä kadulta viedään yksityisautolta. Siis yksityisautolla pitää päästä keskustaan, mutta joukkoliikenneautolla ei ?


Tietysti mielluummin sähköbusseilla kuin henkilöautoilla, mutta mieluiten raiteilla. Ratikoista syntyvät meluhaitat ovat yleensä satunnaisempia, kuin kumipyöräliikenteen tasainen humina. Lisäksi ratikoiden kohdalla jarruhiekka on ainoa ilmanlaatua huonontava tekijä. Metalliset raiteet eivät kulu samalla tavalla kuin asfaltti.

Dieselbussin vaihtaminen sähköbussiksi on askel oikeaan suuntaan, vähän niin kuin energiatuotannossa maakaasusta tulee vähemmän päästöjä kuin hiilestä.

----------


## JRK

> Meillä oli eilen kuljettajakoulutus, jossa käsiteltiin tätäkin tapausta. Kaikki kuljettajat, jotka edustivat kaikkia mahdollisia etnisiä väestöryhmiä, pitivät tapausta täysin käsittämätömänä. 
> 
> Jos viittaat tässä muslimeihin ("koira on epäpuhdas"), niin heille on päivänselvää, miksi näkövammaisella on opaskoira.
> 
> Tilanne on siis, että opaskoiran kanssa liikkuvalla näkövammaisella on AINA etuoikeus tulla bussiin. Muut matkustajat väistävät ja antavat tilaa, jos se ei ole muuten mahdollista.


Nyt kirjoitit niinkuin joku uskontokunta olisi homogeeninen massa, että kaikki ajattelevat samalla lailla. 
Eihän se niin mene. Ja harvoin sitä koulutustilanteessa muutenkaan mitään muuta mieltä ollaan toisten kanssa.

En edelleenkään käsitä aina tätä touhua. 

Kuski joka kieltää näkövammaisen tulon opaskoiran kanssa on idiootti joka pitäisi potkaista pihalle, väärä ammatti. 
Ihan kuin ne vilkuttomat muppanat tai "vanhoilla vihreillä" menijät, joita on valitettavan paljon kaupunkiliikenteessä tänä päivänä. Siis bussien ratissa.

----------


## ama

> "vanhoilla vihreillä" menijät, joita on valitettavan paljon kaupunkiliikenteessä tänä päivänä. Siis bussien ratissa.


 Osittain totta toki, mutta kylllä bussikuskin pitää myös harkita kaatuuko joko mahdollisesti, jos jarruttaa liian äkisti. Aivan eri tavalla kuin henkilöauton, jossa matkustajilla on turvavyöt. Sitä on yllättävän vaikea sanoa varmuudella.

----------


## Melamies

> Osittain totta toki, mutta kylllä bussikuskin pitää myös harkita kaatuuko joko mahdollisesti, jos jarruttaa liian äkisti. Aivan eri tavalla kuin henkilöauton, jossa matkustajilla on turvavyöt. Sitä on yllättävän vaikea sanoa varmuudella.


Kyllä HSL-liikenteessä olevat bussit ajavat usein niin härskisti punaisia päin, että kysymys on vain kuljettajien piittamattomuudesta.

Vilkun käyttämättä jättäminen ei aiheuta kenenkään kaatumista bussin sisällä, mutta voi aiheuttaa onnettomuuden.

Pienellä osalla näistä kuljettajista on niin paha asennevamma, että heidät pitäisi vapauttaa ajokortin hallussapidon aiheuttamasta taakasta.

----------


## Salomaa

> ...
> Kuski joka kieltää näkövammaisen tulon opaskoiran kanssa on idiootti joka pitäisi potkaista pihalle, väärä ammatti. 
> ...


Kirjallisen varoituksen paikka, jos tekee saman uudelleen, selkeä irtisanomisperuste.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Osittain totta toki, mutta kylllä bussikuskin pitää myös harkita kaatuuko joko mahdollisesti, jos jarruttaa liian äkisti. .


Tämän takia pitäisi ajaa ennakoivasti ja katsoa välillä kauemmaskin kuin vain ~50 metrin päähän. Raskaalla kalustolla erityisen tärkeää jarruviiveen ja massan takia.

----------


## Melamies

> Tämän takia pitäisi ajaa ennakoivasti ja katsoa välillä kauemmaskin kuin vain ~50 metrin päähän. Raskaalla kalustolla erityisen tärkeää jarruviiveen ja massan takia.


Kyllä, mutta sähköisesti ohjatut levyjarrut ovat muuttaneet tämän perinteisen ilmajarrujen jarruviiveasian.

----------

